#ubuntu-si 2011-01-10
<bogdanov> re
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> bre
<bogdanov> sta ima bre
<CrazyLemon> bre nema bre ništa bre :))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kva se dela
<CrazyLemon> zaenkrat še nč..komi sm pršu v sobo :)
<Sky[x]> :)
<CrazyLemon> Pepelka je umrla :°
<Sky[x]> na pa smo nardil vse sam Å¡e en redirect morm spravt v red pa bo :>
<andrejpan> CrazyLemon, GNOME Panel does not use Launchpad for bug tracking. :)
<teardrop> lo
<upd> bogdanov: dons ne morem u lj. oz. sm že ven iz lj. tko da jutri
<miha> dan
<napsy> lp
<miha> kuko
<bogdanov> re
<upd> r e
<upd> kaj nj zdej uporabim za win virtualno
<miha> ?
<upd> wmware
<upd> vmware
<miha> virtualbox
<upd> al kaj uporabljate
<upd> je za win tud ?
<miha> je
<upd> !google download virtualbox
<Pepelka> Downloads - VirtualBox http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<upd> super
<bogdanov> virualbox +1
<miha> ne vem no vmware player je preveč kompliciran, ker morš image file delat od zunaj. vmware pro ne ponuja kej dost vec kot virtualbox, pa piratsko ni kul. morda edin pr enterprise ma kej prednosti :)
<upd> okey
<upd> sam upam da bo Å¡lo z 1gb rama
<miha> ja ni treba virtual machini dat kej dost več rama kot 256 mb... itak swap boljš dela ne-virtualno :)
<upd> ma sj toj dost, k mi že win7 512 žre
<upd> pa Å¡e xp..
<upd> pa aplikacija 128
<upd> pa bo bum :D
 * miha zdj srecn s 4gb.. ko nalozim  virtual box xp, android simulator, eclipse pa Å¡e kej, glih 2.4 GB porabim: )
<upd> če ne bom pa dualboot naredu
<upd> hehe ql ql:)
<miha> tak da 3GB bi za silo blo, 4GB pa tak najvec kr ta prenosnik podpira :)
<miha> pa vcer sm prvic star trik s staro igro
<miha> probu
<miha> diablo 2, localhost multiplayer, d2loader da še enga naložu
<upd> like ?
<miha> :)
<upd> aja to
<miha> ja :)
<miha> sm kloniru geme :9
<miha> do samih perfect :)
<miha> shraniš save od lika na varno
<miha> podariš vse drugemu liku
<miha> prekopiraš star save nazaj :)
<miha> takrat nism znal ko blo aktualno rofl
<miha> pa shraniš lik ko ma še imbue opcijo
<miha> pa poljubno krat vse imbuaš :)
<miha> pa podariš likom ko to rabjo :)
<upd> kaj ti bluziš :D
<miha> upd :)
<miha> pa no
<miha> 2x boljš ma vso opremo lik :)
<miha> glede na to, kolk bi po levelu mel :)
<upd> super
<miha> ne vem kak se nove iteme dela, sam kar najdeš pa lahk kopiraš poljubno krat. torej en dobr oklep, čelada.. vsi liki to majo :)
<upd> kaj je z wine a delajo threadsi
<upd> nism velik diablo Å¡pilal tak da ne vem
<upd> sam verjetno je zakon
<upd> sploh če lohk nX kopiraš
<miha> ja no lahk igras zelo dolg, predn zberes 6 perfect kamnov (vsakega 5x upgrade po 3 za 1)
<miha> tu jih pa naredis :)
<miha> 6 perfect gem + amulet= prismatic amulet (+20 all resistances)
<miha> pa najdes dobre rokavice, pa z imbue dobiš redke magične rokavice
<miha> normalno 1x na difficulty lahk imbue narediš
<miha> tak pa poljubnokrat :)
<miha> sam je pa manj izziv :)
<miha> oprema pa zgleda super :)
<ups> a maš tud redke magične škorne ?
<miha> ja lej, ti shranis pozicijo lika, ko lahk imbue...pa mu v multiplayers zastonj prodas ne-magične kvalitne rokavice (demonhide, npr) pa on imbue naredi, pa proda zastonj nazaj redke magične rokavice, pol pa sam shranjeno pozicijo nazaj posnameš, ko greš ven iz igre, da še ni imbue naredu :)
<miha> ker imbue osnove ne spremeni
<miha> sam magične bonuse doda
<miha> torej če osnova kvalitetna, bo magija boljša
<miha> recimo doda 40% defense. zdj če osnovn defense dobr, bo 40% več od tega
<miha> ane
<miha> isto lahk s skornji naredis
<miha> recimo jst mam skornje ko 30% hitrej laufajo, dobr za pobegnit iz gužve
<ups> aja točno to me je vedno zanimal kako se naredi
<miha> ja sam d2loader potegneš za verzijo ki jo mas 1.11 pr men, 1.12 zadnja
<miha> d2loader lahk poljubnokrat zalaufaš
<miha> torej maš multiplayer, sam z alt+tab med liki preklaplaš
<miha> enga daš other multiplayer tcp/ip  host, drugega tcp/ip client na localhost server :)
<miha> !google d2loader
<Pepelka> D2Loader Hacks http://d2loader.blizzsector.net/
<miha> to je to ja
<ups> hmm
<miha> pac shranis save od lika, ki bo kaj podaril, podaris drugemu, pa posnames save kot da ni podaril
<miha> :)
<miha> in to ponavljas kak ti pase
<ups> :))
<miha> pa ko vedno najdes ta boljs iteme za lik, ko ga ne igraš, najdeš kot paladin super palico, pa v multiplayer podariš coprnici, ki sama te palce zihr ne bi najdla
<ups> a kr take fore
<miha> ja no, god mode :)
<miha> ce pa obema pride prov oklep, ga pa kloniras
<miha> podaris, pa kopiras, kot da nisi podaril, on ko dobu pa seveda to ma :)
<miha> http://forum.feri.uni-mb.si/Default.aspx?g=posts&m=99367#99367
<Pepelka> Zaposlitev na raziskovalno-razvojnem delovnem mestu na fakulteti - Povpraševanje po delu - Forumi FERI
<miha> http://www.lrv.fri.uni-lj.si/~peterp/temp/oglas.jpg
<ups> za tako delo 2k al pa nič
<miha> :)
<miha> mas prov
<hrga> napsy, si tu?
<napsy> jup
<hrga> ali lahko naredim komercialno aplikacijo, ki uporablja 3rd party dinamično knjižnico (DLL ali pa .so) ki je licencirana pod GPL2?
<napsy> a-a
<napsy> mora bit vsaj pod LGPL
<miha> tako, pa ce je LGPL, je ne smes spreminjat sam zase, ce jo, mors ostalim dat kodo :)
<miha> ce jo sam uporabljas, pa ni problema
<napsy> aha
<upd> zna kdo delphi
<upd> if ActiveLanguage() <> 'en' then begin
<upd> a je <> not equal ?
<marko-_-> http://library.thinkquest.org/C006657/delphi/operators_in_delphi.htm
<Pepelka> Operators in Delphi
<upd> zamujaš 5 minut, vsen hvala.
<Grega> a kdo ve kako lahko pogledam "raw" txt file... zanima me kako se konca stavek (nova vrstica)
<miha> ASCII kodi 10 in/ali 13 :) .. CRLF !google ascii table
<Pepelka> Ascii Table - ASCII character codes and html, octal, hex and ... http://www.asciitable.com/
<miha> torej če ta dva znaka posebi izpises
<Grega> imam windows-1250 file, ki se baje konca z <LF> mora pa se <CR><LF> .. ampak sploh ne vem kako naj pogledam al je to res
<miha> ves kak se konca
<Grega> a?
<miha> ja no z javo bi string.replace("\010","TEXT10").replace("\013","TEXT13) to prikazu
<miha> mal pozabu kak te konstante zapišeš
<miha> al pa Character.toString((char)10)
<CrazyLemon> miha a restartaš Pepelka ..ty
<miha> !google crazy lemon
<Seniorita> CRAZY LEMON - The DJ List http://thedjlist.com/djs/CRAZY_LEMON/
<CrazyLemon> ne sj vse dela..sam rss feed za ubuntu.si ni delal :)
<Grega> aha, torej ce prac razumem je \r CR in \n LF in ce naredim str.replace("\n", "\r\n") je to to?
<upd> aha
<upd> carriage return, line feed :)
<upd> Grega: dj probi program.
<Grega> shit ej :)
<upd> :*
<upd> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1354.snc4/162636_1620112756957_1660569355_1442835_8157215_n.jpg meouu
<Seniorita> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1660569355
<CrazyLemon> furry šiškebab
<CrazyLemon> :>
<upd> http://l11.sphotos.l3.fbcdn.net/hphotos-l3-snc6/hs018.snc6/166875_1545621243549_1325568339_31280924_3048214_n.jpg
<Seniorita> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1325568339
<upd> fat cat
<Grega> upd: dela, vse.. zaenkrat
<upd> me zanima kaj bi se zgodil če bi pipo odpru haha
<upd> Grega: a ti je .net framework inštaliral ?
<upd> k sm ugotovu če je win7 updejtan je že 4.0 gor tko da ni treba da namesti spljoh :) no ql da dela
<upd> še par napak je treba odpravit z threadsi se mi zdi da so neki problemi ko zapreš aplikacijo... to bom k pico pojem
<Grega> Registracija naj kaze na "http://foto../register" pa pri Nalozi daj nek warning da so vsa polja obvezna (ce si ze tolk len, da ti ni dat * pod poljem, ce ni izpoljnejo) :) pa pri O programu bova par stvari spremenila (brez skrbi, lahko obdrzis ime in mail.. samo da dodama nekaj stvari)
<Grega> jaz sem tud full lacen, tako da.. grem raje jest preden postanem tecen
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> 'preden' :p
<upd> ;)
<Grega> to se ni nic.. ;)
<upd> bbs
<marko-_-> za maturo četrti predmet mam projektno nalogo navidezna zasebna omrežja
<marko-_-> lastnosti, protokol, pa realizacijo v packet tracerju
<marko-_-> kurac od ovce
<CrazyLemon> kaj bi ti raje vidu IRC?
<marko-_-> wat?
<marko-_-> zakaj bi raje videl irc o_0
<marko-_-> no ja verjetno bi Å¡e kak bolj beden topic lahko dobil:D
<marko-_-> edini problem je, da ne vem kako se naj lotim zadeve
<CrazyLemon> jah predstaviš najprej kaj VPN sploh je :)
<CrazyLemon> kje se uporablja za kaj se uporablja etc
<CrazyLemon> pač basic stvari
<CrazyLemon> in nato stopnjuješ..od kot si že omenu lastnosti, varnosti, protokolov etc
 * CrazyLemon lih v petek mogu narest VPN povezavo pri vajah :D
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e za seminarsko bom mogu narest neki z vpn
<marko-_-> pol mi jo pošlji:>
<marko-_-> hm mislite da je lahko kaj narobe če naredim virtualizacijo vpnja v čem drugem
<marko-_-> kot packet tracerju
<marko-_-> hm zgleda da dela brez problema v wineja
<marko-_-> wineju*
<marko-_-> kul
<napsy> marko-_-: gres na on koncert v lotmerk :)
<marko-_-> če igramo
<napsy> aja lol se mi je zdel :)
<angelcek> kaj zdej banda?
<zdobersek> nc, ropamo
<napsy> CrazyLemon: si ze kj delu 2. seminarsko za kpov?
<CrazyLemon> napsy men se zdi da je Å¡e niso objavl za nas
<CrazyLemon> a lahk skopiraš text nekam da vidim kaj je sploh za narest?
<CrazyLemon> neki fajl moraš shareat al neki takega
<napsy> moment
<napsy> CrazyLemon: http://pastie.org/1445405
<Seniorita> #1445405 - Pastie
<CrazyLemon> tnx
<napsy> np
<CrazyLemon> si se uču kaj emp ?
<napsy> mmm ne se
<napsy> zdaj se mal analizo pocas
<napsy> pa za kpov se bo treba za on drugi kolokvij
<CrazyLemon> uh..kpov je še daleč :)
<napsy> cez dva tedna :D
<CrazyLemon> emp je pa jutri ..vsaj mi mamo ju3
<CrazyLemon> in tale naloga je kr  zahtevna
<CrazyLemon> za video vsebine maš kak predlog? al se streama video v loopu?
<napsy> pomoje v loopu
<CrazyLemon> matr no..sam tega je kr dost za narest
<napsy> mm ja
<napsy> lih mal gledam tutoriale za vpn ... se nism nikol postavlu
<napsy> streamanje pa je spet druga zgodba
<napsy> in to je sam za 7
<napsy> pol za visjo oceno pa tk vidis ... mors met ldap bazo .. krneki
<CrazyLemon> do 7! :D
<napsy> saj na to ciljam :D
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa js mam openvpn strežnik že postavljen
<napsy> aja
<napsy> a je zapleteno?
<CrazyLemon> ma niti ne
<CrazyLemon> mal se moraš hecat s certifikati pa to
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa dokaj preprost postopek
<CrazyLemon> js sm delal po ubuntu tutorialu
<CrazyLemon> so pa navodila tudi napisana na učilnici
<CrazyLemon> glej VPN vaje
<napsy> ok kul
<napsy> CrazyLemon: za postavitev vpn si kj uporabu openswan al si vse naredu z openvpn?
<CrazyLemon> !google ubuntu openVPN wiki
<Seniorita> OpenVPN - Community Ubuntu Documentation https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN
<napsy> ok kul kul :)
<CrazyLemon> po temle sm delal
<CrazyLemon> tale nič ne omenja openswan
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da je na učilnici omenjen postopek kako se dela s temi navideznimi vmesnikimi etc
<CrazyLemon> kar pa nism zasledil v zgornjem openvpn vodiču
<napsy> ok
<miha> CrazyLemon: kaj delate sploh z vpn?
<napsy> streamanje videa
<miha> kul
<CrazyLemon> da bi blo sam streamnje :D
<CrazyLemon> se sharing datotek prek sambe..pa tist s proxyjem
<CrazyLemon> miha http://pastie.org/1445405
<Seniorita> #1445405 - Pastie
<miha> aha, zarad multicast rabte vpn, kul... se priporocam za porocilo :)
<CrazyLemon> js tudi :))
<angelcek> muahahahha v petek pa muke isusove
<angelcek> :D
<marko-_-> ne morem verjet :D
<marko-_-> našel sem seminarsko o dokumentaciji in ima 28 strani pa vse kar rabim
<marko-_-> najbolj sem srečen da so slike nastavljanje vpnja
<marko-_-> in mi ne bo treba sam delat, ker bi moral na windowsu prikazat, carsko
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Dere5: Izhod za slušalke ne dela- Asus K52J  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4673/new/posts/
<marko-_-> recimo da mam eno datoteko To je datoteka. Pa hočem neki downloadat pa preimenovat v enem koraku, hočem vedet če se da nekaj v stilu mv *.mp3* `ls | grep *datoteka*`
<marko-_-> samo mi ne dela
<CrazyLemon> mv *.mp3* `ls | grep *datoteka*`
<CrazyLemon> kaj ta ls dela kle ?
<CrazyLemon> sj ne moreš kr mv pa ls v istem ukazu.. mv ...; ls ...
<napsy> mm sj ni
<zdobersek> ls ti lista fajle, ti grejo skoz grep
<napsy> output ls-je gre v mv
<napsy> oz celotnega onega izraza v mv
<zdobersek> x-actly
<Grega> kaj pa je narobe z ls *datoteka* ? :)
<Grega> + oboje lahko vrne vec datotek, ne samo ene
<Grega> in potem vec mv ne dela..
<Grega> (um, al ne razumem)
 * Grega bo prebral se 1x
<Grega> ne razumem :)
<Grega> ce imas npr datoteke .bin in bi jih rad preimenoval v .mp3, das nekaj v stilu
<Grega> for f in *.bin; do mv ./"$f" "${f%bin}mp3"; done
<Grega> ah, I fuckoff now
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] stjan: Nastavitev ethernet, premajhna hitrost interneta  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4669/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: Izhod za slušalke ne dela- Asus K52J  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4673/new/posts/
<sasa84> jou
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Nastavitev ethernet, premajhna hitrost interneta  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4669/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> ja..spregledal sm tist '`'   :)
<angelcek> Once the cop pulled over Chuck Norris....the cop was lucky to leave with a warning
<zdobersek> http://i53.tinypic.com/2myxf2v.png
<zdobersek> Learn your lesson - proper speech bubble placement
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] stjan: [rešeno] Nastavitev ethernet, premajhna hitrost interneta  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4669/new/posts/
<angelcek> heh
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Crimson Thunder: Izhod za slušalke ne dela- Asus K52J  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4673/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: [rešeno] Nastavitev ethernet, premajhna hitrost interneta  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4669/new/posts/
<upd> uf uf
<CrazyLemon> !forum snd-hda
<Seniorita> 9.0.4+Gigabyte-> ni zvoka (Stran 1) - Problemi s strojno opremo ... http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/3209/
<CrazyLemon> fcking search je broken Kami_ a lahk pogledaš če se je kdo s searchem igral..nč ne najde
<Kami_> huh?
<Kami_> mogoce je kdo index dropal no idea
<Kami_> morem pogledam potem
<CrazyLemon> poglej da ni kdo se kj igral z nastavitvami al kaj..nč ne najde res :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Izhod za slušalke ne dela- Asus K52J  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4673/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Crimson Thunder: Izhod za slušalke ne dela- Asus K52J  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4673/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Izhod za slušalke ne dela- Asus K52J  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4673/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> http://real-self-defense.com/unbreakable-umbrella.html
<Seniorita> Real Self-Defense | The Unbreakable Walking-Stick Umbrella
#ubuntu-si 2011-01-11
<Kami_> cool
<Kami_> search zgleda na hitro ok
<Kami_> mogoce je punbb search tak crap
<Kami_> kje je problem dejansko?
<CrazyLemon> jah..dejansko ne najde nizov
<CrazyLemon> zadnjič sem iskal grub2
<CrazyLemon> pa ni našlo postov kateri so v samem naslovu imeli 'grub2' :)
<CrazyLemon> medtem k
<CrazyLemon> !forum grub2
<Seniorita> [rešeno] reinstall grub2 (Stran 1) - Namestitev, servisi in ukazna ... http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4037/
<CrazyLemon> najde :)
<Kami_> hm pa res
<Kami_> mogoce samo po body isce to bi blo kinda retarded
<CrazyLemon> ma men se zdi da je neki broken..ker je prej normalno delal
<Kami_> hm, sam od sebe bi sicer tezko postal broken :>
<CrazyLemon> i know..zato sm pa prej omenu da prečekiraš da se ni kdo igral kaj z nastavitvami :D
<CrazyLemon> pa a si kaj v kontaktu z blažem? blo bi fajn wiki updejtat ..da se lahk članki začnejo pisat etc. :)
<Kami_> am bi blo fajn ja, tud forum
<Kami_> nastavitve zgledajo ok
<CrazyLemon> sj kok vem je forum up to date..wiki je tist k je bil zadnjič 'updejtan' leta 2005 :)
<Kami_> heh
<CrazyLemon> pri forumu se sam mora zrihtat recaptcha ..pa tist plugin s slikami dat gor če se da..in to bi blo to :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak to se ne mudi..js bi raj vidu wiki :)
<upd> :=)
<CrazyLemon> RED je awesome movie :)
<upd> turururur aja
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Dere5: Izhod za slušalke ne dela- Asus K52J  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4673/new/posts/
<upd> woho
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kurci2: USB wireless kartica  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4674/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gfajdi: virusi  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4559/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gfajdi: Libreoffice in Ubuntu 10.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4675/new/posts/
<teardrop> lo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] rejven: Libreoffice in Ubuntu 10.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4675/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gfajdi: Libreoffice in Ubuntu 10.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4675/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: Libreoffice in Ubuntu 10.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4675/new/posts/
<upd> vrlo uskoro
<upd> kaj ma
<BrainEqualNull> !translate sl en uspešno
<Seniorita> successfully
<CrazyMelon> wacap
<CrazyMelon> andrejpan si dobu kak reply za prijavljen bug
<andrejpan> moment, da počekiram
<CrazyMelon> lol
<andrejz> če je reply itak dobiš obvestilo po mailu
<CrazyMelon> jp
<andrejpan> ja, žal ni nič
<andrejz> ne se sekirat,
<andrejz> jaz sem kakšen bug že par mescev nazaj poslal pa še nisem dobil odgovora :)
<CrazyMelon> thats the ubuntu way
<CrazyMelon> :-)
<andrejpan> glede na to kako stvari stojijo na eestec.net issue treckerju kjer uporabljamo plone, si ne ženem preveč k srcu, da bo to kmal odpravljen
<andrejpan> ej kaj je komanda za kopiranje, pri tem pa bi rad vedel, koliko je Å¡e za skopirat oz koliko Å¡e treba??
<andrejpan> cp -v ??
<andrejz> fora je v tem, da če je dober teden je lahko tud več kot 2000 bugov reportanih
<CrazyMelon> zdj pa microsoft dynamics.. yay :/
<andrejpan> kaj je že ta izdelek????
<CrazyMelon> za programiranje sistemov
<CrazyMelon> ERP etc
<andrejpan> na fri-ju tole drugače??
<CrazyMelon> ja
<CrazyMelon> andrejpan kaj pa je ta eeestec?
<miha> http://www.infoworld.com/d/security-central/cloud-computing-used-hack-wireless-networks-173
<Seniorita> Cloud computing used to hack wireless networks | Security Central - InfoWorld
<CrazyMelon> tip ma naziv "tehnicni specialist"
<CrazyMelon> car :-D
<andrejpan> na kratko smo društvo elektrotehnikov in računalničarjev, naše poslanstvo delat, kar nam je v veselje in kar nam prinaša korist
<miha> CrazyMelon: homer simpson je safety supervisor :)
<andrejpan> načeloma se je začelo zaradi tega, da bi ljudje 25 let nazaj začel malo bolj potovati po evropi in si izmenjevati znanje
<miha> andrejpan: ko se ni blo erasmusa a
<CrazyMelon> in kake bugreporte sprejemate?
<miha> andrejpan: drugac pa na feri forumu vidim da sta dve glavni dejavnosti takega drustva zurke in prakse v tujini, se kej?
<andrejpan> erazmus, davinci in ostali so nastali na podlagi studentov, ki so šli na tedenske delavnice v tujino, naslednjič pa želeli iti za dlje časa
<andrejpan> jah te žurke so res mal overated stuff pri nas, sam jebiga, če znamo izpelat delavnice za 10KE na prostovolni bazi, lahko imamo pa še kero več žurko
<miha> :)
<andrejpan> glede delavnic je pa tako, načelo greš za en teden in se imaš fajn ali pa greš malo v kontakt z sponzorji, se z njimi napiješ in takrat dobiš idejo, službo, priložnost,...
<andrejpan> no ja vsaj severni del evrope deluje tako, kolega je podpisal službo za polovični delovni čas on 8.30 zjutri, ko je spoznal modela ob 4.00 zjutri in mu omenil, da se ukvarja z plonom
<andrejpan> 6kE plače, jebiga finska, drugi standardi
<miha> no, ce pa gres na dopust z gradbeniki, ti pa hiso obnovijo na crno :)
<miha> vsak ceh ma svoje ane
<andrejpan> drugače so pa meni trenutno plačali sprint v Novem Sadu, ki je bil novembra
<andrejpan> pa sem samo objavljen na plone listi, da se zanimam za Plone
<andrejpan> meni je kul
<miha> !google plone
<Seniorita> Plone CMS: Open Source Content Management http://plone.org/
<CrazyMelon> kaj je plone
<CrazyMelon> ahh cms
<miha> aha phyton cms
<miha> wov
<andrejpan> CrazyLemon, eestec.net je "infrastruktura" za vse eestec lokalne komiteje po evropi, vsaj na tem delamo, žal pa to zadevo updatamo 3 na let, ko se dobmo na sprintih in to je premalo, da bi pofiksal vse zadeve
<andrejpan> zato imamo trecker, da nam folk javi kaj rabijo
<andrejpan> npr. turki njihovo pisavo :)
<miha> kaj mas to resevat, utf-8 pa je :)
<miha> no pa se orientacija pisave
<miha> levo-desno gor-dol :)
<miha> http://www.madetopleasure.com/made-to-measure-boutique
<Seniorita> Made to Measure Boutique | MTP
<andrejpan> no ja sem reku primer
<andrejpan> ok uživajte, če se vam je prikupil eestec, v lj na kersnikovi vsako sredo ob 19.00
<miha> ja mas prov
<miha> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1359.snc4/163163_1829718182155_1216364157_2151954_5387934_n.jpg
<Seniorita> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1216364157
<andrejz> če ima kdo čas je danes zvečer v lj prevajalsko pivo
<teardrop> lo
<andrejz> o
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] : USN-1041-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1041-1
<t3ch> lepi bug
<t3ch> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Libreoffice in Ubuntu 10.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4675/new/posts/
<CrazyMelon> lp
<marko-_--> CrazyLemon, a poznaš kak dober film
<CrazyMelon> red!
<marko-_--> zgleda kul
<marko-_--> a je že dvdri
<marko-_--> p
<CrazyMelon> jp
<marko-_--> u celo brrip
<CrazyMelon> kr kul movie
<CrazyMelon> eksn + komedi
<CrazyMelon> napsy uni4dfx kako je sel EMP?
<Alyosha> igra kdo tu CsSource?
<a35441> vcasih :)
<Alyosha> ker sem postavu server pa bi rabu koga da malo stestira in mi pove kaj se rabi na serverju točno ker ne igram jaz tega
<Alyosha> pa nevem:D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon nimam js EMP
<CrazyMelon> aja
<andrejz> Če je kdo žejen - danes ob 19.00 prevajalsko pivo v baru Cezar pri Lj borzi
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] koto_dv6: popačen zvok v ubuntu 10.10 64 bit  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4676/new/posts/
<CrazyMelon> js sm lacn
<CrazyMelon> a to steje?
<andrejz> Å¡teje
<andrejz> blizu je burek :D
<CrazyMelon> ma ne bi burek
<andrejz> kebab je 300 m stran
<CrazyMelon> predalec :/
<marko-_--> koji kurac je to
<marko-_--> BRrip pa je kot dvdrip kvaliteta
<CrazyMelon> jp
<marko-_--> zarad tega ne moremo meti lepih stvari na svetu
<marko-_--> ker ljudje lažejpo
<CrazyMelon> ce ne bi bil fajl dost vecji
<marko-_--> drugače pa zgleda dober film
<marko-_--> sem komi zdaj pogledal trailer
<marko-_--> upam da mamo kokice doma, če ne se mi bo spipalo
<marko-_--> keri kurc naredi podnapise take, da so poševni, al kako se že reče
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gfajdi: Libreoffice in Ubuntu 10.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4675/new/posts/
<miha> marko-_--: font zamenjaj.. italics?
<marko-_--> sem ja
<andrejpan> kaj je andrejz mislil z "lj prevajalsko pivo"??
<CrazyMelon> pivski sestanek majo/mo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] grega: Ful počasen internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4665/new/posts/
<CrazyMelon> lol... upgrade na alfo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] stekar89: World of warcraft  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4677/new/posts/
<zdobersek> http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/32602/#p32602 napisan ko report, ne vprasanje -.-
<Seniorita> World of warcraft (Stran 1) - Igre - Ubuntu.si forum
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] stekar89: EPP (poslovni banka net)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4678/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> lol zakaj sm se js z shoutcastom zajebavu
<uni4dfx> icecast čist lepo dela
<miha> !google icecast
<Seniorita> Icecast.org http://www.icecast.org/
<uni4dfx> miha si ti tud kej probavu s tem?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] grega: Ful počasen internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4665/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> Danes (45)
<CrazyLemon> danes je pa kr neki obiska :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: popačen zvok v ubuntu 10.10 64 bit  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4676/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> [22:22:22] <CrazyLemon> !        @ 11.1.11
<CrazyLemon> :D
<marko-_--> seveda:>
<marko-_--> 22:21:41
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] stjan: [rešeno] Ful počasen internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4665/new/posts/
#ubuntu-si 2011-01-12
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] : USN-1042-1: PHP vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1042-1
<BrainEqualNull> :)
<BrainEqualNull> !translate en sl raised
<Seniorita> postavljeno
<BrainEqualNull> !translate sl en aktiviran
<Seniorita> activated
<BrainEqualNull> !translate en sl dudw
<Seniorita> dudw
<BrainEqualNull> !translate en sl dude
<Seniorita> dude
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: popačen zvok v ubuntu 10.10 64 bit  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4676/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Vragec: EPP (poslovni banka net)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4678/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] smajcen9: TV tuner Media Tech 4152 HD  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4679/new/posts/
<BrainEqualNull> !translate en sl hapend
<Seniorita> hapend
<BrainEqualNull> !translate en sl hapened
<Seniorita> se je zgodilo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Google bo iz Chrome odstranil podporo za H264  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4680/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Google bo iz Chrome odstranil podporo za H264  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4680/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejpan: open office word procesor  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4681/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: open office word procesor  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4681/new/posts/
<miha> hmmm kaka licenca je pa to http://www.gnu.org/licenses/agpl.html
<Seniorita> GNU Affero General Public License - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF)
<miha> kot LGPL al GPL?
<miha> kdo kej ve
<miha> lahk to uporabim v komercialnem programu?
<miha> aha kot GPL3
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] stekar89: EPP (poslovni banka net)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4678/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejpan: open office word procesor  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4681/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: EPP (poslovni banka net)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4678/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> Kami_
<CrazyLemon> The error occurred on line 151 in /var/www/vhosts/ubuntu.si/httpdocs/punbb/include/search_idx.php
<CrazyLemon> Database reported: Duplicate entry 'najpriljubljenejšeg' for key 'PRIMARY' (Errno: 1062).
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je pa tole razlog ? :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] : USN-1009-2: GNU C Library vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1009-2
<miha> :)
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, a še poznaš kak dober film
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- '13'
<marko-_-> dalje
<marko-_-> tak ene 3 bi rabil
<marko-_-> kako to da si tok up to date s filmi
<marko-_-> a si na kaki spletni strani aktiven glede tega
<CrazyLemon> niti ne
<CrazyLemon> sam pač vsak dan/drug dan pogledam če je kaj pametnega pa zdownloadam
<CrazyLemon> zdj čakam 127hours da bo dvdrip ..ta je tudi dobr
<CrazyLemon> pa 'the company men'
<CrazyLemon> ta je dvdscr ampak naj bi bil video enak k dvdrip
<Bilko> yo CrazyLemon
<marko-_-> kaj 50cent igra
<marko-_-> v tem 13?
<marko-_-> lolol
<marko-_-> fak
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- ja ene par prizorov je
<CrazyLemon> yo Bilko
<Bilko> CrazyLemon ..dal sm nov ROM na sgs. Custom Doc 7.5 Leti k skira zdej
<CrazyLemon> Bilko jah glede na to da maš 1ghz procesor not..mora letet k skira(?) :D
<Bilko> Ja eni so se pritozeval nad lagom. Men se zdel to kaksna tezava. Koneckoncev ni to PC :)
<Bilko> sam s tem romom pa res seka
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> men se več ne da igrat s temi romi..k vedno znova moram rihtat ikonce etc. :)
<CrazyLemon> marko-_-
<marko-_-> povej Å¡e neke filme
<CrazyLemon> megamind! :))
<marko-_-> dalje:>
<CrazyLemon> conviction.. samo tega nism Å¡e gledal
<marko-_-> eh
<marko-_-> drama pa biografija
<CrazyLemon> jp..trailer zgleda kr ok
<marko-_-> no dej CrazyLemon
<marko-_-> Å¡e neki
<CrazyLemon> prašaj me drug teden pa ti povem še kerga :)
<t3ch> transpotting
<marko-_-> danes rabim
<t3ch> :)
<marko-_-> ker bom samo filme gledal
<marko-_-> trainspotting
<marko-_-> sem že gledal
<t3ch> te pa tak
<t3ch> :)
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, deeeeeeeeeej
<marko-_-> :(
<CrazyLemon> brb
<marko-_-> ubil se bom
<marko-_-> zarad tebe
<CrazyLemon> vsaj eden :*
 * CrazyLemon brb
<miha> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: kako namestim nvidia driver  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4682/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejpan: open office word procesor  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4681/new/posts/
<CrazyMelon> miha ti si se verjetno že igral z jsp ane
<CrazyMelon> a si se kj igral z webservici?
<miha> ne
<CrazyMelon> hm..ok.. gugl then :D
<bogdanov> bre
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyMelon> em..če imam html form
<CrazyMelon> a lahk določim da je 'number'
<CrazyMelon> ne sam "text" ?
 * miha misli, da to ne gre
<CrazyMelon> js te jave več ne razumem
<CrazyMelon> mam en razred in znotraj njega več razredov/metod.. pa ne morem/znam enga setterja klicat
<miha> :)
<miha> narisi si na papir
<CrazyMelon> mah ne pomaga risanje..eclipse pravi add(Add add6) ...kak parameter je add6
<CrazyMelon> pa 5500 vrstic kode..za en simple calculator :S
<miha> khm, ku
<miha> kul
 * miha pa mal spet !google itext
<Seniorita> iText - Free / Open Source PDF Library for Java and C# http://itextpdf.com/
<angelcek> hjao
<angelcek> http://www.orto.si/burek
<Seniorita> Ponudba &raquo; Orto
<angelcek> pa sm mislu da sm jst cudn
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ma kdo siol pa 2-3 tvje?
<bogdanov> ali amis?
<angelcek> jst mam amis pa en tv
<angelcek> :D
<bogdanov> at dela zakej
<bogdanov> tv
<angelcek> v 6 mescih je biu sam en izpad
<angelcek> :)
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> tale vdsl mam pa 3 tvje
<bogdanov> toje polom
<bogdanov> steka tv
<bogdanov> usak dan
<bogdanov> sux
<angelcek> em.. to je siol right?
<bogdanov> t2
<angelcek> hm..
<angelcek> kako povezavo pa mas?
<bogdanov> 10/4
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> se telefon nedela zj
<bogdanov> sam notr lah klicejo
<bogdanov> pa na firmo mam
<bogdanov> bom odjavu use jajca zapufani pa nc neporihtajo
<bogdanov> usak oblubla
<bogdanov> nakonc pa nc
<bogdanov> ze 1 let klicem pa nc niso zrihtal
<angelcek> jst nimam tezav z amisom... pa se na hitr zrihtajo ce je kej
<bogdanov> sm mu prj
<bogdanov> amis
<bogdanov> dobr delal
<bogdanov> nism poskusu se z tvjam
<bogdanov> sm biv naivn
<bogdanov> pa uzev t2
<bogdanov> ce ni optika ni nc
<bogdanov> pa se to ma kolega t2 optiko
<bogdanov> pa mu kocka tv
<bogdanov> sux
<angelcek> ma ja moj kolega ma tud probleme
<angelcek> pa je v centru
<bogdanov> ja sj ta moj tud v centru
<bogdanov> mah to so zapufani
<bogdanov> pa ne rihtajo
<bogdanov> k bojo odplacal dolgove
<bogdanov> se bo pa premaknl kj
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejpan: gnome panel  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4670/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: gnome panel  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4670/new/posts/
<CrazyMelon> zeh
<CrazyLemon> hah..profesor bil navdusen nad 'mojim' biljardom :D
<l0wkey> re
<CrazyLemon> lp
<Grega> kako bi z eno ali dvema besedama rekli stranem kot so bolha, ceneje, svetoglasov, diler, ...?
<CrazyLemon> strani z oglasi? :)
<Grega> ja, oglasnik, spletni oglasnik.. ampak imam obcutek, da so rahlo uzaljeni, ko jim tako reces
<CrazyLemon> who cares :D
<Grega> ..
<Grega> nekateri se imajo za "portal"
<CrazyLemon> pa a so dejansko 'portal' ?
<CrazyLemon> vsak lahko svojo stran imenuje 'portal' ampak ni nujno da je vsaka stran res portal :)
<Grega> "portal"
<Grega> :)
<BrainEqualNull> :)
<Grega> serbus, ti si me iskal?
<CrazyLemon> the company men = cool movie :)
<upd> kr ja
<upd> js morm Å¡e pol Red pogledat
#ubuntu-si 2011-01-13
<CrazyLemon> Ocena: 90,00 / 100,00
<CrazyLemon> Manjka mount prek mreže.
<CrazyLemon> hm...kak mount prek mreže? :S
<ups_> :=)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Vragec: EPP (poslovni banka net)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4678/new/posts/
<teardrop> lo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] stekar89: EPP (poslovni banka net)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4678/new/posts/
<upd> haha poslovni načrt v wordpadu ftw
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon men je tud neki blefiru glede mounta
<upd> men tud
<Grega> kak me jebe en, eeeeej :>>
<Grega> wooooohuuuuu
<upd> kdo kaj
<Grega> ena stranka.. malo je "zahteven" in "skrt"
<Grega> saj zdaj se ga bom pomoje resil :>>
<upd> haha
<Grega> haha, gtalk je spremenil iz dosegljiv na odsoten :> pomoje je moral malo vstran :>
<upd> :D
<upd> jao kak je ta garbagecollector gnil
<Grega> and the battle continues!
<ups> toj toj čudežna guma
<ups> prej nismo mogu pršuta rezat zdej ga pa lohk
<ups> hahaha
 * angelcek kicks grega
<marko-_-> neko igrico bi igračl
<marko-_-> pa nimam pojma kaj
<angelcek> http://file.si/public/view/full/145500
<Seniorita> dscn0243.jpg
<bogdanov> cs 1.6
<angelcek> who is the guy with the gun?:D
<bogdanov> as to ti
<bogdanov> angelcek
<angelcek> da
<marko-_-> ne cs
<bogdanov> dj kej to
<marko-_-> neki v stilu
<bogdanov> gremo duznt
<bogdanov> pa prodamo u muzej
<marko-_-> al assassins creed al pa s.t.a.l.k.e.r
<bogdanov> haha
<marko-_-> a ma kdo kake ideje
<bogdanov> prva
<bogdanov> je men bolsa
<bogdanov> :D
<marko-_-> ni mus da je wine compatible, lahko windows
<marko-_-> ja itak da je, samo to sem že igral
<marko-_-> pač nekaj bi še igral,  nekaj v tem stilu
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> sm mislu da med tem dvema
<angelcek> bogdanov novi sad
<bogdanov> u stilu hmzz
<angelcek> :D
<bogdanov> a res
<bogdanov> kva ti dol?
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> aj to na tvrdjavi?
<angelcek> ja
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> kdaj pas biu to
<angelcek> pred novim letom
<bogdanov> aja kul :)
<angelcek> 29-2
<angelcek> od do
<angelcek> :D
<bogdanov> kul kul
<bogdanov> keste
<bogdanov> pa zural za nov let?
<angelcek> the pub
<angelcek> :D
<bogdanov> a tko se imenju
<bogdanov> as biu kej
<bogdanov> u ulci lazeta teleckoga
<bogdanov> ?
<angelcek> ja
<bogdanov> noro a
<bogdanov> :)
<angelcek> ja tam je zakon
<angelcek> same gostilne
<angelcek> :D
<bogdanov> sploh polet
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> kva pa amnesia
<bogdanov> mystic
<bogdanov> sbiu kej
<angelcek> ne vem imen tocno
<angelcek> k sm biu bol trezn
<angelcek> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :>
<angelcek> dobr je blo
<angelcek> :)
<bogdanov> pizda skoz vec folka gre za nov let dol
<angelcek> pa pocen
<bogdanov> novi sad beograd
<bogdanov> ja no kr
<CrazyLemon> hm..a kdo ve če  za VPN moraš met dhcp strežnik?
<bogdanov> lav
<bogdanov> jelen je
<bogdanov> ce pijes heiniken ni lih neki cnej
<bogdanov> :)
<angelcek> jelen zakon
<angelcek> :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<angelcek> pa dobr ajd lav je tud
<angelcek> sam je jelen bols
<angelcek> :D
<angelcek> stanovali smo pa v lasla gala
<angelcek> al nek
<angelcek> :D
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> aj kle
<bogdanov> u tel ullci
<bogdanov> tud
<bogdanov> ta the pub
<angelcek> ja
<angelcek> 100m stran
<bogdanov> pol vem ker je
<bogdanov> :)
<angelcek> prov rece se the pub
<angelcek> :)
<angelcek> dobra gostilna
<bogdanov> jaja :)
<angelcek> tam me je ena mal znervirala k nism smeu kadit
<angelcek> en stran od mene 20cm je pa lahko
<angelcek> :D
<bogdanov> kul
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> bbl
<bogdanov> morm necakinji igrce nastimat
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov gcompris ji zdownloadaj
<CrazyLemon> (če je mala)
<CrazyLemon> če je velika (20+) jo pa kr k men prpelj
<CrazyLemon> :))
<andrejz> bogdanov pa glej da boš novo verzijo nasnel (9.5), ker prejšnja ni tako vredu prevedena (gcompris)
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ko sva že pri tem
<CrazyLemon> 'regions of canada' niz ni preveden..mogoče je nov..mogoče pa ga nista zasledila :)
<andrejz> ni ga blo notri, ravnokar preveril
<andrejz> morda so ti nizi samo v ang, ker najbrž niso pričakoval da se bodo slovenski otroci učil kanadske regije
<CrazyLemon> po moje je bistvo teh regij sam da sestaviš jih skup k puzle..nč več :)
<CrazyLemon> ker argentina je pain in the arse :D
<andrejz> crazy ti lahko za slovenijo narediš plugin
<CrazyLemon> komi čakam! :()
<CrazyLemon> :)*
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] : USN-1042-2: PHP5 regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1042-2
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] YoBe: EPP (poslovni banka net)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4678/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> jaaaao
<CrazyLemon> se je kdo igral z openvpn? :)
<Sky[x]> jst sem si doma psotavu vpn toj pa vse :>
<CrazyLemon> men noče povezat :/
<Sky[x]> da mi gre ves promet čez domač IP
<Grega> i tried, i failed
<Grega> potem sem pa uporabil ssh tunnel ;)
<CrazyLemon> to me tudi čaka
<CrazyLemon> in i tried
<CrazyLemon> i failed many times
<CrazyLemon> and now i succeeded :D
<Grega> \o/
<CrazyLemon> torej
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa zdaj sploh lahk delam??
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<Grega> kje pa je boxa?
<CrazyLemon> doma :)
<Grega> ah, useless
<Grega> bom jaz en dan, ko bom mel cas, nastimal vpn from jU-eS-of-A
<CrazyLemon> ampak seriously
<CrazyLemon> kaj sploh lahk zdj počnem
<Grega> pol pa lahko gledas hulu
<Grega> pa Åpandoro poslusas
<Sky[x]> crazy: doma vidš celo mrežo to je pa vse
<Sky[x]> pa seveda ves promet maš kriptiran če maš pravilno nastavljen :)
<CrazyLemon> promet je že kriptiran
<CrazyLemon> sam mrežo itak vidim tudi prek wlana
<Grega> nic ti ne koristi, ce je doma
<CrazyLemon> tko da ne vem kako bi zdj probal
<Sky[x]> smisel VPNja je na remote :D
<CrazyLemon> da vidim če deluje
<Sky[x]> k sosedu na wirelss :)
<CrazyLemon> smisel vpnja je da js naredim seminarsko :)
<Sky[x]> hehe
<CrazyLemon> moram kaj naštimat na strežniku da bi lahk vidu shareane folderje?
<CrazyLemon> vpn strežniku
<Grega> 0, smisel VPNja je, da prikazes, kot da "fizicno" sedis za "remote" racunalnikom... skratka.. ti si v sloveniji, vpn je v ameriki, ce se connectas nanj bo folk mislil, da si v ameriki..
<Grega> ce imas v ameriki v lanu shareane folderje, je to to
<CrazyLemon> povežem se že
<CrazyLemon> sam ne morem se nato naprej na net povezat
<CrazyLemon> :S
<Grega> ja, jaz sem mel isti problem
<upd> Grega: ljubezen moja, si probal Å¡e kaj app ?
<Grega> ne :>
<Grega> bom zdaj
<upd> CrazyLemon: zto k nimaš pravilnih podatkov na routerju mogoče ?
<upd> Grega: take it easy :)
<upd> tle na 3g je tko datum za izpit, pol čez 2 tedna pa še en, predvidevam da se to izpit piše ponovno ?
<upd> sicer pa če vem da bom v drugem roku naredil, nimam kaj izgubit če prej še prvi rok odpišem ane ?
<upd> še v prvem roku odpišem* xD
<Grega> uh, izpiti bodo pocasi
<Grega> ne vem, ce ni pocasi cas, da jaz naredim ta moja dva..
<Grega> ..neh..
<Grega> ejga
<upd> heh :D
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, dej nek film :D
<Sky[x]> crazy
<Sky[x]> rouer pomaš poslat naprej
<Sky[x]> da ti vpn rute nastav
<Sky[x]> tvoj komp ne dobi rutor od VPNja predvidevam
<Sky[x]> rutov od tvojega domačega interneta :)
<Sky[x]> tko je men jebal sem se povezov vidu doma mrežo net pa ni delov :>
<andrejz> evo link za malo splošne izobrazbe  - http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1450316/diplomska.pdf :p
<andrejz> še dobro da imamo družboslovce :D
<CrazyLemon> js sm odpru VPN port za moj strežnik
<CrazyLemon> to je pa tudi vse kar je potrebno narest na routerju kok js vem
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, dej nek film :D
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, dej nek film :D
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- sm ti že včeraj povedal..drug teden me praši
<CrazyLemon> al pa si zdownloadaj 127hours
<marko-_-> pa
<marko-_-> nimaš nekih drugih filmov? recimo kaj si gledal 2 tedna nazaj
<CrazyLemon> pojma nimam :)
<marko-_-> mal poglej v mapi no:>
<uni4dfx> jupi, do pondelka morm Å¡pilo napisat za RG
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx vpython? :)
<uni4dfx> kaj je to? :D
<CrazyLemon> visual python ..ampak očitno ni to o čem ti govoriš :D
<marko-_-> the town zgleda dober film
<t3ch> the town je vrei..
<t3ch> marko-_- to zaj vlecem dol
<t3ch> http://www.partis.si/torrent/podrobno/151937
<t3ch> ma 8.3 na imdb
<Seniorita> Partis.si
<CrazyLemon> odkril sem problem..ne vem pa kako ga fixat
<CrazyLemon> problem je ker na clientu
<CrazyLemon> route -n izpiše
<CrazyLemon> WAN_IP     LAN_GW
<CrazyLemon> andrejz LOL @ diplomska
<CrazyLemon> tile na fdvju pa res nimajo kj bl pametnega za počet :)
<miha> jej
<miha> pdf generiram na android :)
<miha> fuckerz
<miha> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-12181153
<Seniorita> BBC News - Pioneering Edsac computer to be built at Bletchley Park
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] hold3n: Wireless prekinja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4684/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> ker je že multicast ipv4 naslov za vse cliente?
<CrazyLemon> 224.0.0.1 ?
<Grega> cist mozno!
<Grega> meni pinga router in laptopa
<CrazyLemon> o čem ti zdej :D
<Grega> samo res..
<Grega> gjanezic@olga:~$ ping 224.0.0.1
<Grega> PING 224.0.0.1 (224.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Grega> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=1 ttl=64 time=0.774 ms
<Grega> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.103: icmp_req=1 ttl=64 time=26.7 ms (DUP!)
<Grega> 224.0.0.1 is the all-hosts group. If you ping that group, all multicast capable hosts on the network should answer, as every multicast capable host must join that group at start-up on all it's multicast capable interfaces.
<Grega> vpn si namescal openvpn?
<CrazyLemon> ja openvpn
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] driska: empathy - google talk - voice chat  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4685/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> js se pa z drisko ne mislim menit!
<Grega> driska je zabavna
<Grega> http://blog.nihilogic.dk/
<Seniorita> Nihilogic - JavaScript, games and other things that matter
<Grega> zakon!
<Grega> (zadaj je mario, ki ga lahko igras.. za tiste bolj pocasne:)
<upd> :=)
<CrazyLemon> (=
<uni4dfx> ha
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx si zrihtu vpn?? :)
<uni4dfx> nope
<uni4dfx> omgubuntu priporoča moj projekt!
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu sux anyway
<CrazyLemon> :))
<uni4dfx> sj res, morm banshee inštalerat
<uni4dfx> da vidm kolk je shit
<uni4dfx> ok prvi problem: ne zna več kot en folder z musko skenirat
<uni4dfx> že to je več kot dovolj da ga nebi uporablu
<CrazyLemon> stop complaining jebemti.. :D zveniš k nek apple boy :))
<CrazyLemon> pa dj link da vidim to priporočilo :)
<uni4dfx> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/maximising-screen-space-in-ubuntu/
<Seniorita> How to Maximise screen space in Ubuntu
<uni4dfx> @ Window Applets
<uni4dfx> moj projekt ^_^
<CrazyLemon> a si ti tsbarnes ?
<uni4dfx> ne, to je un k je deb pakete naredu
<CrazyLemon> torej noben ne ve da si ti to naredu
<uni4dfx> kako da ne
<uni4dfx> ko ga inštaleraš pod About piše
<CrazyLemon> ah..kdo tist bere :p
<uni4dfx> ja, tud za Compiz niso napisal kdo ga je naredu
<uni4dfx> pa močno dvomm da veš
<CrazyLemon> true
<CrazyLemon> ampak niti ne uporabljam compiza
<uni4dfx> važno je, kogar zanima bo z lahkoto zvedu da sm js to naredu... tistga k ne pa itak tud če ne ve
<upd> ka je compiz xD
<upd> a toj tist k ti namizje sesuje al kako je že blo
<uni4dfx> Compiz je tist kar poskrbi da dejansko grafična izrisuje tvoje namizje, ne pa da se s tem CPU ukvarja
<CrazyLemon> ne..to je tist k minimiziraš okno ti zagori :))
<uni4dfx> Maya 2011 je pa zakon
<uni4dfx> tole sm v 5 minutah zrisu: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/121855/mt_mouse2.jpeg
<upd> aha ok, pred ene 3 leti sem dejansko en teden uporabljal to, ko so vsi waaw ko je zgorelo nekaj, what ever ko se je začelo sesuvat po enem tednu mi že par let ne diši več to, pa tud neke uporabnosti ni v tem
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx fajn to..js sm se za dve miški matral cca. 2 mesca :))
<uni4dfx> upd jst mam vse fancy efekte izkloplene, compiz uporablam samo zarad compisitinga
<uni4dfx> a veš da X server sam od sebe sploh ne zna vsyncat?
<upd> aja, ne vem
<uni4dfx> pa ne pozna alpha barv
<uni4dfx> za to vse compiz poskrbi
<upd> pa če dam na netbox to bo kaj hitrejši ?
<upd> netbook
<CrazyLemon> "V IDEJI PLUS d.o.o. smo s TELEKOMOM Slovenije d.d. sklenili dogovor o skupnemu boju proti piratstvu na področju programske opreme."
<CrazyLemon> LOL !
<uni4dfx> bol smooth bo vse skup (razn mogoče scrollanje v firefoxu - ampak to so nihovi bugi)
<uni4dfx> ti bo pa več baterije pokurl
<uni4dfx> ker grafična je velik bol intenzivna stvar od procesorja
<upd> aja, ok torej ne rabim :)
<uni4dfx> recimo pozna se ti če boš en okn prjel pa ga premiku okol
<uni4dfx> raw X ti bo ful procesorja ponucov
<uni4dfx> s compizom pa ne boš opazu da se kej dogaja ker vse grafična dela
<upd> :))
<upd> bom na namiznem probal spet 1x, ko bom mel linfux
<uni4dfx> sej verjamem da ne nucaš, ampak men osebno grejo kr kocine pokonc ko vidm kako poskoč CPU ko sam okn minimiram brez compiza
<upd> mogoče rabim ker je dostkrat cpu zabit, grafična pa na 5%
<upd> usaj vem da se grafične dejansko ne rabi za linux
<upd> je delal 8y na gforce 4 vse super :)
<uni4dfx> nvidia kr lepo dela ja
<upd> :)
<uni4dfx> pa tud honestly nad catalystom se nebi prtožval če bi page tearing porihtal
#ubuntu-si 2011-01-14
<upd> hm :)
<Sky[x]> jeba :>
<Sky[x]> stanvane me pride na mesec max 250 pozim s stroški vred, mam pa svojo sobo pa super lokacija :S
<upd> kr precej
<upd> aj kdo gledal dinner for schmucks
<CrazyLemon> jp
<upd> se že lovda tale 127 hours tud zgleda hud
<CrazyLemon> jp again :)
<upd> 54minut
<Sky-mobile> lp
<upd> !translate en sl friday
<Seniorita> petek
<upd> Im just entering Canyonlands.
<upd> kako to prevedeš canyonlands ?
<CrazyLemon> območje kanjonov :D
<CrazyLemon> oz hm..kak je že canyon pravilno slovensko
<CrazyLemon> !translate en sl canyon
<Seniorita> kanjon
<CrazyLemon> ni to to
<upd> hm
<upd> !translate en sl opmoeten
<Seniorita> opmoeten
<upd> kaj je to
<upd> kurčevi podnapisi
<upd> toj pa bl zajeban prevajat k zgleda
<upd> I think we opmoeten side.
<upd> xD
<CrazyLemon> lol
<upd> You are ... here.
<upd> - We are?
<upd> kakšna fora je to
<upd> Ti si ... tu.
<upd> - Mi smo ?
<upd> a je Vi ste ... tu
<CrazyLemon> jah..to ne moreš vedet dokler ne vidiš filma :)
<upd> hm ja..
<upd> si bom z .hr pomagal
<CrazyLemon> js pa iščem en komad k ima v naslovu "i think"
<CrazyLemon> pa ga mam v avtu
<CrazyLemon> sam da je remix..pa je milijon komadov z 'i think' v naslovu :D
<CrazyLemon> ne da se mi pa it v avto pogledat..predaleč
<upd> :)
<upd> ja boš moral mal več besedila se spomnit
<CrazyLemon> ma to je problem..k ne poslušam besedila :)
<upd> !translate en sl honor
<Seniorita> čast
<upd> aja
<upd> 00:08:32,156 --> 00:08:34,851
<upd> Me veseli, da sva se spoznala.
<upd> - Svaka ti čast.
<upd> Nice to meet you.
<upd> - An honor.
<upd> xD
<CrazyLemon> lool
<CrazyLemon> svaka ti čast
<CrazyLemon> :))))))
<upd> a je
<upd> Resno.
<upd> Resnično
<CrazyLemon> kaj resno resnično ?
<upd> an honor.
<CrazyLemon> an honor je kot piše..čast..ne resno/ resnično..al kaj zdj govoriš
<upd> hm
<CrazyLemon> in bl paše 'V čast mi je.'
<CrazyLemon> sam to je bl 'the honor is mine'
<CrazyLemon> ampak ok..recimo da lahk to napišeš :)
<upd> hm okey
<upd> So you biked from Horseshoe?
<upd> aj biked prikolesaril
<CrazyLemon> hm..lahk je
<CrazyLemon> nism pa še slišal za ta izraz.. 'biked from'
<upd> jest tud ne :D
<upd> !translate en sl odometer
<Seniorita> Å¡tevec kilometrov
<upd> 27 na kilometromeru.
<upd> 27 on the odometer.
<upd> tilt...
<CrazyLemon> kilometrometru :)))
<upd> :D
<upd> ka bo folk popizdeval k bo te podnapise uporabil haha
<CrazyLemon> kje si to sploh dobu
<CrazyLemon> nč grem spat..n8
<upd> podnapisi.eu
<upd> gn
<upd> !translate en sl squeeze
<Seniorita> stisnite
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: Google bo iz Chrome odstranil podporo za H264  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4680/new/posts/
<miha> http://forum.feri.uni-mb.si/Default.aspx?g=posts&m=99407#99407
<Seniorita> Brezplačeno predavanje – &#187;Tehno potica in primerna zmes socialnih orodij &#171; - Tehnična pomoč in nasveti - Forumi FERI
<miha> dan
<bogdanov> re
<BigW> hey! zakwa sem pa quitnil?
<miha> 11:30 -!- BigWhale [~b@193.77.150.34] has quit [Ping timeout: 255 seconds]
<sasa84> juhu
<sasa84> :D
 * sasa84 požgečka CrazyLemon 
<sasa84> aja...itak spi k zaklan... :D
<bogdanov> lol
<BigW> o sasa
 * miha spanka sasa84 
<sasa84> BigW, o moj Bog!
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> *razsvetljenje*
<sasa84> miha, elow ;)
<BigW> ti sije kej? :>
<sasa84> BigW, men skoz Å¡ajna :D
<sasa84> a bi me kej naspenkou...me že dolg nis :D
<sasa84> plizzzzzz
 * sasa84 gre na kolena
<BigW> hmm
<BigW> ma sej vidim, da te drugi
<BigW> :P
<BigW> zdej ce bi te, te morm kr z mojim spanking paddlom :<
<BigW> :>
<BigW> to bos lahk pol se dva dni gledala sledi :D
<sasa84> oh...sesalček moj mali morski...
 * BigW dvigne obrv.
<BigW> :>
<BigW> in zaviha rokav
<sasa84> spank me big daddy!
 * BigW naspanka saso s SLUT paddlom. 
<sasa84> oh ohhh ohhhhh
 * sasa84 slut
<BigW> a sem ti ga ze pokazal?
<BigW> :>
<sasa84> ja, k piše slut gor :P
<BigW> ja.. mirrored je!
<BigW> se pol pozna na riti!
<BigW> oz kjerkoli pac ze :P
<sasa84> a ti tud ženo tko spenkaš a? :P
<BigW> hja, nikol se  ne ve
<miha> zena ga komandira doma, tu pa virtualno izzivlja svoje fantazije :)
<sasa84> miha, a mislš d je bigvejl bl pusi doma al kaj...ga ma ženo pod komando? :P
<miha> ce ma slovenko, skor zihr. slovenke so take...
<miha> tm na jugu so bolj pridne zenske :)
<bogdanov> miha +1
<sasa84> lol
<miha> sj vete on vic.. kam skrije crnogorka denar pred mozem: pod lopato.. kam pa slovenka? da ga na mizo pa rece "vzem, ce si upas."
<bogdanov> haha
<sasa84> hahahahahahaha
<BigW> Bosancu ga pa skrije v knjigo ...
<BigW> (da naumo koga izpustil)
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> a smo slovenke res tko Å¡arf? :P
<miha> :)
<bogdanov> haha
<miha> sasa84: ja, vsekakor. od vseh bab na svetu, so sam americanke bolj zajebane :)
<sasa84> jaz sem ful pridna no...res bi bla taka ubogljiva in sutrežljiva žena
<miha> uuu, slika? :P
<sasa84> ustrežljiva
<BigW> tko k tist k pride mujo v dzunglo in sreca tarzana pa jane, k ma na rami opico... pa tarzan pokaze nase, pa rece tarzan, pokaze na jane, pa rece jane, pa pokaze opico in rece čita.  pol pa mujo pokaze nase, pa rece mujo, pa na fato, pa reče fata in pol tko mal pogleda okol in reče "ona ne čita"...
<miha> haha
<sasa84> hehe
<BigW> sicer je pa posplosevanje kr neki ČP
<bogdanov> :))
<BigW> je pa res, da bolj gres na jugovzhod, bolj so zenske na nek nacin manj vredne v druzbi
<BigW> ce gres dost delc dol, se volilno pravico zgubijo
<BigW> prej sicer lahk volijo... ampak sam tist kar jim moz rece ;>
<sasa84> če smo že prej glede bosank... imajo drugačen status v družbi in težko si privošč, da bi rekla možu "lej stari...grem"
<BigW> ma sej stvari so ful drugacne in niso tolk crnobele
<bogdanov> ah ne pretiravjte
<BigW> ni vsaka k ma burko na glavi nesrecna :)
<bogdanov> toso idin siptarke
<sasa84> sej se ne gre zdej glede burk
<BigW> sej vem no
<BigW> ampak tko pravim
<BigW> ni vsaka muslimanka nesrecna... recimo... sam tud vsaka kristjanka al pa ateistka ni srecna :>
<sasa84> sej so že v sloveniji razlike... na kakšni vasi bi bla mati samohranilka mal tko, v mestu je pa takih cel kup
<BigW> Ce uporablja Ubuntu pol je zih bolj srecna od drugih
<sasa84> hvala bigi :P
<BigW> MWA!
<BigW> pa pametnejsa tud
 * miha looking for opensource girl to share some code with...
<sasa84> jaz bi rekla, da to en gre an vero...bolj na človek značaj in tko... ene vse potre, drugi pa rečejo "sej bo..."
<sasa84> miha LOL :D
<sasa84> BigW :*
<miha> sicer GPL je prevec omejujoca veza.. jst sm bolj za LGPL :)
<BigW> miha, drgac pa americanke niso nic bolj zajebane :>
<sasa84> sam to je tko...ne free kt beer :P
<BigW> miha, sej ubuntu ni GPL strict
<sasa84> BigW, a zame bi reku, da sem zajebana? :P
<BigW> te pa premal poznam :)
<miha> GPL pomen, da si lahk sam zastonj vse deliva.. LGPL pomen, da lahk prodam njene nage slike porn portalu :P
<sasa84> BigW, kaj ti prav tvoj ženski čut? :P
<BigW> sasa84, mah moj zenski cut je tko, zmerno zmotljiv... YMMV... :) recimo, da mas bolj tak badass look za image...
<sasa84> badass look za image :D
<sasa84> drugač sem pa taka bolj nežna dušica :P
<bogdanov> lol
<miha> sasa84: zakaj se nisi prijateljic pripeljala sem? ni fer, da ma sam BigW  veselje
<BigW> sasa84, ja, take nezne dusice k jih treba vsake tolk cajta mal zlasat so fajn :P
<sasa84> hihi :D
<sasa84> miha, niso vse prijateljice take kot jaz :P
<miha> a je to..dobro al slabo? :P
<sasa84> miha, ne vem :P
<miha> vsaka je za kej dobra...
<CrazyLemon> http://slo-tech.com/novice/t450198      oh no! MS izdal brezplačn software!!    ni čudno da so take poplave v avstraliji :(
<Seniorita> Microsoft izdal brezpla&#269;ni WebMatrix @ Slo-Tech
<BigW> miha, za eno je vsaka dobra :>
<miha> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 :)
<BigW> en bi moral imet nickanem SaneGrapefruit
<BigW> bi blo kr hecn no
<CrazyLemon> <3 grapefruit ! :))
<CrazyLemon> BigW madona..kaj je pa teb da si nas s svojim obiskom počastil.. a si buban? :/
<CrazyLemon> :))
<BigW> pa sej sem skoz tle
<BigW> sam sem bil tolk busy, da nisem nic pisal
<BigW> ja... epic moment.. bigwhale was quiet
<CrazyLemon> res je bilo "mal" čudno :>
<CrazyLemon> a si job dobu da si bil busy al sam otroc niso dal miru? :)
<BigW> obojga po mal
<CrazyLemon> cool to
 * CrazyLemon whoisa bigija če imam 'canonical' v hostu
<CrazyLemon> ah..očitno še neki  časa ne bova frenda :/
 * CrazyLemon @ fax
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: ne zazna USB  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4686/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: ne zazna USB  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4686/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: ne zazna USB  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4686/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: ne zazna USB  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4686/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: ne zazna USB  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4686/new/posts/
<miha> http://dne.enaa.com/E-svet/E-druzba/Znanost-v-Sloveniji-Burek-kot-tema-diplomske-naloge.html
<Seniorita> Znanost v Sloveniji: Burek kot tema diplomske naloge | E-družba  | E-svet
<andrejz> miha sem že včeraj ta link dal sem ;)
<miha> aja
<miha> :)
<upd> hojla
<andrejz> o
<upd> sm se najdu makaronov :D
<upd> http://tastelikepizza.com/item/2010/11/france-got-talent---frog-man
<Seniorita> TLP Mediaplayer - France got Talent - Frog Man
<upd> buhahahahahahahahaahahhahaha
<upd> ma ne se jebat
<upd> noseča žaba xD
<upd> http://tastelikepizza.com/item/2011/01/female-drivers-in-russia
<Seniorita> TLP Mediaplayer - Female drivers in Russia
<upd> tko bom pa jest če me kera butne kdaj haha
<marko-_-> mozny je taki car damn
<marko-_-> monzy*
<upd> :)
<upd> kdorkoli je že to
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7hq2q4jQYw je že kdo probaval kaj, ipv6 scanning, spofing ?
<Seniorita> YouTube        - [27C3] (en) Recent advances in IPv6 insecurities
<marko-_-> upd, en programer in opensource aktivist ki tudi rapa
<marko-_-> in njegovi komadi so top :)
<upd> aja ok
<marko-_-> http://www.monzy.com/intro/killdashnine_lyrics.html poslušaj tam komad
<Seniorita> Kill Dash Nine | Lyrics
<bogdanov> seje kdo ubadu kdaj z abit ic7?
<upd> nop
<napsy> marko-_-: ping
<marko-_-> pong
<napsy> marko-_-: mogoce pridem na vas koncert :-)
<napsy> ko sm se ze s sosedi menu da bi prespal pri njej
<marko-_-> aja
<napsy> :-)
<marko-_-> jaz mam drugače takrat maturantskega
<marko-_-> pa bom med pavzo Å¡el samo odigrat
<marko-_-> pa takoj nazaj
<marko-_-> tak da se ne bova morala družit:>
<napsy> aja
<napsy> ja na kak drink bi ziher lahka sla :)
<marko-_-> dvomim ker ko pridem morem takoj priklopit kitaro pa začet igrat pa ene 40 minut bomo igrali pol pa takoj grem
<marko-_-> ker ne vem kako bo z časom
<marko-_-> kot sem rekel, na maturantskem plesu sem
<marko-_-> plešem
<marko-_-> :D
<sasa84> uu marko-_- , kmakšno kitaro pa maš? ;)
<napsy> hm aja
<sasa84> naj uganem...ibanez, esp?
<sasa84> :D
<marko-_-> ltd ec1000 deluxe ter ibanez grg270b
<sasa84> ibanez sem uganla :D
<napsy> marko-_-: a kas link od onega plakata za koncert
<napsy> das*
<sasa84> ponavad majo kšni metalci ibanez ja :P
<marko-_-> z bugera 6262 100 watno glavo ter 212 vintage harley benton cabom in ibanezovo "new age" maxomovo tube screamer ts-7 kopijo
<marko-_-> drugače igram na ltd:)
<marko-_-> napsy, da
<marko-_-> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs077.snc6/168726_1775356630131_1425804300_31944163_6346075_n.jpg
<marko-_-> evo
<Seniorita> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1425804300
<napsy> tnx
<sasa84> marko-_-, moja sanjska je pa gibsonka :)
<marko-_-> katera?
<sasa84> lucille :D
<marko-_-> a si gledala beck lol
<sasa84> beck?
<marko-_-> nevermind:)
<sasa84> lucille mi je zarad bb kinga... mi je všeč blues način igranaj kitare
<bogdanov> kdo ma socket 478 odvec?
<sasa84> tak hollow zvok mi je všeč
<marko-_-> to
<marko-_-> je moja
<marko-_-> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs760.ash1/165118_477813502916_168886522916_5881973_7299145_n.jpg
<Seniorita> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=168886522916
<sasa84> ful huda fotka
<sasa84> a to si ti na fotki?
<marko-_-> ja
<sasa84> kok maš zdej kratke lase :)
<sasa84> ful ti bl pašejo
<marko-_-> lep sem vem
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> marko-_-, pač...kar je res je res
<sasa84> dobra roba se sama hval :P
<marko-_-> :>
<marko-_-> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs200.snc4/38320_415324417916_168886522916_4738567_68963_n.jpg
<Seniorita> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=168886522916
<marko-_-> taki sem pa bil prej :P
<sasa84> oh, zdej si majka
<sasa84> res, fant za ponucat! :D
<marko-_-> a me bi a
<sasa84> a si že 18? :P
<marko-_-> ja:>
<sasa84> ma mlad si... jst mam rada starejše moške :P
<sasa84> taki, k so Å¡e 1x starej kt ti :P
<marko-_-> a da jim jajčke visijo
<marko-_-> ene 10 cm dol
<sasa84> ja pr 36tih jim pa Å¡e ne :P
<sasa84> je pa res...marsikater 18letnik je bl zrel kt kšn pr 36tih
<marko-_-> sam mal
<marko-_-> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs732.ash1/162621_144839322236654_100001317622847_227884_2905143_n.jpg a me res ne bi?!:>
<Seniorita> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001317622847
<sasa84> na tej slikci si pa tak piki :D
<marko-_-> :D
<andrejz> @saša84: obstajajo moški,ki pri 36 niso zreli, moški ki pri 18 so pa ne obstajajo, IMO
<andrejz> no malo odvisno od tega kaj je definicija "zrel"
<andrejz> no, če pa obstajajo moški, ki so pri 18 zreli se mi pa zelo smilijo
<bogdanov> lol
<marko-_-> kaj je definicija zrelosti? biti up-tight pridna ovčka?
<sasa84> kaj je zrel moški...hm
<sasa84> da se ne obnaša kot pubertetnik
<andrejz> ojoj, zdaj je pa saša hm rekla.. zdaj pa 2 uri ne bo nehala :P
<marko-_-> napsy, drugače me ful jezi da je glih tko na enak datum prišlo
<marko-_-> tomorrow we hunt so hrvatje pa ful radi pijejo
<marko-_-> treated pa se zmešani avstrijci
<marko-_-> res škoda da ne bom moral žurati
<sasa84> andrejz, :P
<andrejz> saj ni treba zarad mene nehat pisat, ti se kar razpesni
<andrejz> saj veš.. sonce je bilo visoko na nebu v daljavi taščica pa tako naprej :P
<marko-_-> jaz sem vedno mislil, da ko folk govori da so babe kompleksne in večkrat same ne vejo kaj hočejo, da posplošuje in stereotipizira
<marko-_-> dokler nisem dobil punce...
<andrejz> a jaz vem definicijo kdo je resen moški - tisti, ki ga manj nese kot saša :p
<napsy> marko-_-: hm ja bom vidu no upam da bom prsu :-)
<napsy> cist sam tam bit mi je mal bedno :-)
<marko-_-> sej verjamem:)
<marko-_-> klub je drugače taki ful fajni bar, poznam šefa
<marko-_-> in so vedno pizdarije
<napsy> :)
<andrejz> @marko: kul bi blo, če bi tud ženske hotele hrano, pijančevanje, sex pa komp :)
<marko-_-> nazadnje smo eno omaro na wcju zlomili in po pomoti v vratah 2 luknji naredili
<napsy> lol
<marko-_-> kul je ko ti je kolega Å¡ef nekega lokala:p
<napsy> hm nic picim js domov
<napsy> se tipkamo
<marko-_-> ajde
<sasa84> andrejz, a nisem jaz taka ženska? :P
<sasa84> hrana, pijančevanje, sex in komp :P
<sasa84> odprtokodna punca...nimaš bolšga :P
<andrejz> hm za hrano, pijančevanje in komp lahko potrdim
<andrejz> za sex pa žal ne :P
<sasa84> ja...bolš d ne :P
<miha> :D
 * miha licks sasa84 
<sasa84> miha? :P
<miha> :p
<marko-_-> patetiki
<sasa84> lol
<marko-_-> biti odprtokodna Å¡e en pomeni da si dobra:>
<marko-_-> i mean... you get what you get
<miha> marko-_-: nismo vsi carji kot ti...
<marko-_-> to je tudi res
<marko-_-> ampak z malo truda se lahko pretvarjate da ste!
<miha> haha
<zdobersek1> impostors!
<miha> http://www.markseibert.com/Consumite%20Furore_.mp3
<angelcek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxgXrYKDyRg&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Final War - Senseless Violence
<angelcek> komad vecera
<angelcek> :D
<sasa84> jaz pa poslušam predina zdj ;)
<angelcek> romantika?:D
<sasa84> smejim se besedilu komada...dogodek leta :)
<sasa84> drugač pa je šarmer predin ja... pridi k meni, zadnja večerja...ohhhh
<angelcek> sasa84 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLtAl_FQ2oI
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Max Resist - Romantic Violence
<angelcek> evo
<angelcek> en zate
<angelcek> :D
<sasa84> d vidmo...
<angelcek> americani
<angelcek> :)
<angelcek> random
<sasa84> fuj :S
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Rogergr: Sauerbraten  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4557/new/posts/
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1sCJF36xw8&feature=player_embedded (od win7)
<Seniorita> YouTube        - the best Stuntman  car ( saudi )
<CrazyLemon> bicez and hos!
<zdobersek1> where they at?
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9C8vBXO0Go&NR=1
<Seniorita> YouTube        - drop dead sexy girl smoking outdoors
<hmmm> lp
<hmmm> morda kdo ve, če eno dregnem prek fbja... a to potem vsi to vidijo al samo ona?
<zdobersek1> sam ona.
<hmmm> hvala
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] perro: Ms Office > Openoffice - dokument totalno drugačen  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4687/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> /topic #ubuntu-si also known as #FEJSBUK support channel
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] jackpack: Program Gmote  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4688/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: [vodič] Program Gmote (povezava Android mobilnik - Pc Ubuntu)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4688/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: empathy - google talk - voice chat  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4685/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Wireless prekinja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4684/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> 89 fb lajkov! ..Å¡e malo pa bomo tam kjer smo bili :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: Fifa Manager 10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4657/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Ms Office > Openoffice - dokument totalno drugačen  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4687/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> crazy ket to ?
<Sky[x]> kaj se je pa lajkal tok ?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] hold3n: Wireless prekinja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4684/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] perro: Ms Office > Openoffice - dokument totalno drugačen  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4687/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] drinovc: Remote desktop ne dela - ubuntu 10.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4689/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Ms Office > Openoffice - dokument totalno drugačen  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4687/new/posts/
#ubuntu-si 2011-01-15
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] perro: Ms Office > Openoffice - dokument totalno drugačen  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4687/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Ms Office > Openoffice - dokument totalno drugačen  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4687/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] perro: Ms Office > Openoffice - dokument totalno drugačen  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4687/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Ms Office > Openoffice - dokument totalno drugačen  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4687/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> zeh
<gapi> eno hitro vprašanje
<gapi> kako v linuxu telnetaš na napravo prek serijskega porta
<CrazyLemon> prek serijskega porta?
<CrazyLemon> misliš na priključek?
<gapi> telnet ttyS0 ???
<gapi> jp
<CrazyLemon> uh..a se to sploh da? mislim..nism Å¡e nikoli probal/bral o tem..tko da res ne bi vedu :)
<CrazyLemon> priporočam ti "man telnet"
<gapi> staknu en switch layer3 zdej rabm skonfigurerat   prej pa postavt na default
<gapi> en 3com
<gapi> upam samo mam prav serijski kabl
<Grega> oooow shit
<Grega> vrtoglavica
<Grega> owowowowo
<Grega> lalalallaal
<Grega> wtf
<Grega> .(((9))))
<upd> :=)
<BigWhale> gapi, sej ne nucas telneta za to. Nucas terminal emulator, k dela na ttyS :)
<BigWhale> minicom
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Ms Office > Openoffice - dokument totalno drugačen  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4687/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lupastro: Google bo iz Chrome odstranil podporo za H264  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4680/new/posts/
<Grega> ojoj se zdaj sem pijan
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Google bo iz Chrome odstranil podporo za H264  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4680/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] driska: empathy - google talk - voice chat  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4685/new/posts/
<upd> !translate en sl conatenate
<Seniorita> conatenate
<upd> !translate en sl concatenate
<Seniorita> concatenate
<upd> !translate en sl accumulate
<Seniorita> kopičijo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Ms Office > Openoffice - dokument totalno drugačen  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4687/new/posts/
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, a obstaja ksn program za gledanje .avi, mpeg, itd... video posnetkov na androidu?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] perro: Ms Office > Openoffice - dokument totalno drugačen  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4687/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: kako namestim nvidia driver  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4682/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> kubanc naj bi obstajal en kitajski player za dvixe...sam nism probal
<CrazyLemon> nek xyplayer neki takega
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Google bo iz Chrome odstranil podporo za H264  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4680/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: ne zazna USB  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4686/new/posts/
<frojnd> old
<CrazyLemon> ? :)
<frojnd> is my brain
<frojnd> :D
<frojnd> sele pol vidu da je post, ne novica :)
<CrazyLemon> no sj je v originalu novica :D
<angelcek> *** Portage will stop merging at this point and reload itself,
<angelcek>     then resume the merge.
<angelcek> lol
<angelcek> :D
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem avto pucat..lp
<frojnd> u do that :)
<frojnd> gapi: si v MB?
<frojnd> probably not
<Sky[x]> angelcek: kaj maš to GIT al SVN?
<angelcek> ne zastopim uprasanja
<angelcek> :)
<Sky[x]> *** Portage will stop merging at this point and reload itself,
<Sky[x]> kva si to della ?
<angelcek> portage upgrade
<Sky[x]> aja
<angelcek> pa pol prvo to nadgradi
<angelcek> pol pa gre naprej
<angelcek> :)
<angelcek> Watch The Blood Run Down Her Arms.
<angelcek> Please Don't Take Notice.
<angelcek> I Know You Have Her Soul.
<angelcek> (and) I See It In Your Eyes.
<angelcek> She Knows You Have Her Soul.
<angelcek> More lyrics: http://www.lyricsfreak.com/k/kittie/#share
<Seniorita> Kittie Lyrics
<angelcek> :D
<angelcek> ilike
<CrazyLemon> oh god..zdej obstaja že facebook for developers
<CrazyLemon> sam da je tale open source ter free! :))
<angelcek> lol
<angelcek> :D
<Sky[x]> crazy dej link da vidm :>
<andrejz> Å panci imajo tale promocijski material - http://ubuntu-ast.org/?q=es/node/42
<Seniorita> ¿Por qué Ubuntu? | Ubuntu-ast
<andrejz> če bi ga bil kdo pripravljen naokoli talat (kakšno promocijsko akcijo), so mi dal html kodo,ki jo lahko prevedemo
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] bettercodes.org
<andrejz> Meni se zdi dost profesionalno narejeno
<CrazyLemon> cool stran :)
<andrejz> Dražen tole si poglej -http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/11994915
<Seniorita> Launchpad Translations News from Dallas, David Planella and Danilo Segan talk about the new cool features and changes coming to Launchpad Translations dpla...
<andrejz> na 25 minutah 20 sekundah
<CrazyLemon> ne da se mi ravno čakat da se tole loada
<andrejz> na dobre stvari se splača čakat
<CrazyLemon> to da omenijo tvoje ime zame ni ravno nevem kako dobra stvar :D
<andrejz> lol
<CrazyLemon> niti loadat noče :)
<andrejz> itak, ker je overload
<andrejz> :P
<CrazyLemon> ja..se strinjam
<CrazyLemon> ustream.tv je kr priljubljena stran :>
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Google bo iz Chrome odstranil podporo za H264  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4680/new/posts/
<angelcek> Sreča cd-plošča gramofonsko ploščo pa jo vpraša: Ej, a ti si še kar na igli?!
<Sky[x]> lol
<Sky[x]> al pa
<Sky[x]> zakaj v ZDA ne začnejo zjuutraj ob 6:30 gradit tik ob hotelu ? :D
<angelcek> a?:D
<Sky[x]> ker imajo obiskovalci hotela v sobah strelno orožje :D
<angelcek> hahahahhaa
<angelcek> no zdej pa ta...
<angelcek> po dolgi noci zuranja se zjutri zbudis v pojstli in sicer na eni strani je pedr na drugi strani je pa ena huda zenska
<angelcek> :D
<angelcek> na kero stran bi se obrnu?
<Sky[x]> prot pedru :D
<angelcek> hahaha
<angelcek> :D
<Sky[x]> če se proti ženski ga fašeš :D
<angelcek> :D
<angelcek> Že čez nekaj ur je v bencinski servis v Cerkljah na Gorenjskem vstopil neznanec in s pištolo od prodajalca zahteval denar. Ker mu ga ta ni želel dati, je neznanec zbežal iz prodajalne.
<angelcek> :D
<CrazyLemon> holy crap...17MB ena powerpoint predstavitev
<marko__> lol
<CrazyLemon> medtem k sm jo exportal v pdf pa je 5mb
<CrazyLemon> em Sky[x] ..a nisi ti Å¡ou na meeting2k11 ??
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost" - Če želite prebrati ubuntu.si loge se odpravite na http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Next IRC Meeting : januar/februar 2011 !
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: disk ima slabe sektorje  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4690/new/posts/
<Grega> holy crap mi je slabo :)
<a354419> cesta od bleda do bohinja ftw :)
<Sky[x]> ne a res :D
<a354419> skor zmer sm sel 160 km/h tm :D
<Sky[x]> če si pa fuknen debil brez glave
<a354419> jebat ga :<
<a354419> pol smo pa talenti zalutal u enmu gozdu u bohinju :D
<bogdanov> lol
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: Ms Office > Openoffice - dokument totalno drugačen  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4687/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sopvkore: DVB-T usb kartica z ebaya  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4612/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sopvkore: TV tuner Media Tech 4152 HD  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4679/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> hm..najdu bug v nm-appletu :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Gapppy: disk ima slabe sektorje  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4690/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] jodlajodla: Problemi z grafiko na HD4850  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4691/new/posts/
<jodlajodla> prosim za pomoč http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/32667/#p32667 hvala! :)
<Seniorita> Problemi z grafiko na HD4850 (Stran 1) - Problemi s strojno opremo - Ubuntu.si forum
<CrazyLemon> lol
<jodlajodla> :D
<CrazyLemon> to je pa neki novga :D)
<CrazyLemon> jodlajodla torej prvo vprašanje..a se enaka napaka pojavi ko izključiš compiz :)
<jodlajodla> ne
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: ne zazna USB  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4686/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> torej brez compiza deluje normalno?
<jodlajodla> ja
<CrazyLemon> čestitam! pravkar si odkril kaj je narobe!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<jodlajodla> hm
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: kako namestim nvidia driver  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4682/new/posts/
<jodlajodla> to pomeni, da compiz lahko odpišem?
<CrazyLemon> to pomeni da je bug v compizu..
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Ms Office > Openoffice - dokument totalno drugačen  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4687/new/posts/
<jodlajodla> a compiz se da s čim nadomestit - da bom imel efekte? če vklopim "normalne" efekte, je pravtako v uporabi compiz?
<CrazyLemon> jp vedno k vklopiš efekte je v uporabi compiz..če se da namestit..hm nisem še slišal za neko alternativo
<jodlajodla> ok, kakšna pa je potem razlika med zaprtokodnem in odprtokodnem gonilniku, če ni vključenih efektov?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: kako namestim nvidia driver  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4682/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> jah razlika je v tem da zaprtokodni gonilnik prihaja od ATIja in bi lahko rekli da najbolše deluje kartica z 'lastnimi' gonilniki...medtem ko odprtokodni gonilnik prihaja od 'ljudi' kateri so reverse engineeral zaprtokodni gonilnik..      in ja..dobro vprašanje je kaka je razlika če nimaš vključenih efektov
<CrazyLemon> verjetno je največja razlika v power managementu..
<CrazyLemon> sam sicer na desktopu že leta uporabljam odprtokodni gonilnik..pa mi vse čist fajn deluje :)
<CrazyLemon> ma js bi na tvojem mestu (če že ne moreš brez efektov  zapiranja okna etc) vgasnu compiz ko bi kaj gledal..ko pa ne bi pa bi ga spet vključu..in ja..dovolj je da je brez efektov
<CrazyLemon> mogoče pa kdo ve rešitev za tvoj problem in ti bo odgovoril na forumu :)
<jodlajodla> pomoje ne, vsaj glede na odziv na ubuntuforums.org :D
<jodlajodla> še to.. kaj je sploh razlika med navadnim uporabnikom in "oskrbovalcem" sistema - je to popolnoma enako le da imam kot oskrbovalec več pravic
<CrazyLemon> jah..a ni to dovolj velika razlika :D več maš pravic več lahk počneš..pa odvisno je ..a si čist navaden uporabnik al si v skupini sudoers (vsi tisti kateri lahk uporabljajo sudo)
<CrazyLemon> če si čist navadn navadn uporabnik..pol je kr razlika..sam poglej si dovoljenja v "Uporabniki in skupine"
<CrazyLemon> pa boš vidu razliko :)
<jodlajodla> to vem - sem bral na enem forumu, da je bolje bit navaden uporabnik, ker težje stakneš (po možnosti) črva
<CrazyLemon> ja..noben pameten ne bo srfal medtem k je prijavljen kot root..oz noben pameten sploh ne bo prijavljen kot root v namizju :)
<jodlajodla> samo je potem problem z xampp, ker je treba bit admin - al obstaja kakšen drug način za zagon?
<CrazyLemon> ko rabiš pravice uporabiš sudo/su in to je to
<CrazyLemon> jah sudo uporabiš :)
<jodlajodla> ne dela - sem namestil xampp na admin (oz. prvem ustvarjenem) računu in potem poizkusil zagnat xampp s sudo, kot navaden uporabnik
<jodlajodla> rezultat je bil na koncu le, da nisem admin
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: kako namestim nvidia driver  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4682/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> em..kako misliš ne dela
<jodlajodla> v terminal sem zapisal ukaz za zagon xampp, potem sem dobil le tisto, da nisem admin (in da bo to sporočeno adminu?)
<CrazyLemon> jah..to zato ker nisi v sudoers skupini :)
<CrazyLemon> s kerim računom si namestil ubuntu?
<CrazyLemon> tisti je po defaultu v sudoers skupini
<jodlajodla> aha - omogočim navadnemu uporabniku sudoers skupino in potem lahko zaženem xampp in sem brez skrbi če recimo imam zagnan xampp in medtem brskam po spletu (vodiči, itd..)?
<CrazyLemon> ja..ker sudo blabla velja sam za tisti ukaz ..po tistem si spet 'navadn' :)
<CrazyLemon> glavno je da nisi prijavljen kot 'root' :)
<jodlajodla> ok, to omogočim in tudi če nimam zagnanega xamppa lahko brskam in delam kar želim?
<CrazyLemon> lol..seveda :)
<jodlajodla> ok - v sredo sem želel poleg ubuntuja namestit še kubuntu, sem odvzel C-ju (win7) 40GB in ga uporabil za kubuntu, vendar ni bilo mogoče ustvarit nove particije (tud logične ne) za njega. Potem sem vse skupaj vrnil na D, ampak sem še pred koncem vse skupaj prekinil - izgubil vse podatke in gparted se ni želel tudi po ponovnem zagonu (livecd) zagnati. Sedaj sem stvar rešil s formatiranjem preko win7, vendar sem pri tistem p
<jodlajodla> zato sem pusti vse skupaj vklopljeno
<CrazyLemon>  vendar sem pri tistem p
<CrazyLemon> <jodlajodla> zato sem pusti vse skupaj vklopljeno
<CrazyLemon> p... ?*
<jodlajodla> sem sedaj vklopil še svoj stari zunanji disk, če se slučajno še kaj zgodi, da imam vse shranjeno na njem, Obstaja kakšna verjetnost, da bi ubuntu oz. kakršenkoli proces... brisal dol podatke, ...?
<jodlajodla> .... vendar sem pri tistem pozabil vklopiti nazaj swap-off (želel sem na extended dodati teh 40GB, vendar ni šlo)
<CrazyLemon> ne :) ..če je kdo kaj  zbrisal pol je VELIKA verjetnost da je to bil uporabnik :)
<jodlajodla> da bi brisal (Ubuntu) sam od sebe? :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sopvkore: ne zazna USB  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4686/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> kot rečeno..Ubuntu se ne bo sam sebe brisal..če kdo kaj briše je to uporabnik :D
<jodlajodla> ok
<CrazyLemon> edino kar bi se spomnu da se zbriše je /tmp  ..ker je pač temp :)
<jodlajodla> ali je potrebno za dostop do diska vnesti geslo admina?
<CrazyLemon> hm.. če nimaš pravic (navaden uporabnik) pol verjetno ja :)
<jodlajodla> -.-"
<CrazyLemon> lej..
<CrazyLemon> pojdi v Uporabniki in skupine
<CrazyLemon> nato klikneš "Napredne nastavitve"
<jodlajodla> ok - trenutno sem na win7, si bom pa zapisal ;)
<CrazyLemon> lej ti bom dal screenshot
<jodlajodla> ok
<sasa84> juhu
<CrazyLemon> jodlajodla povej mi katerega uporabnike si napisal ko si namestil ubuntu ? torej..ko te vpraša za uporabniško ime ter ime računalnika
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/slika-Spremeni%20napredne%20nastavitve%20uporabnika%3A.png      <- tukaj maš dovoljenja
<jodlajodla> to omogočim potem navadnemu uporabniku? (sam sebi seveda)
<CrazyLemon> glej "samodejni dostop do zunanjih diskovnih naprav" :)
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> jodlajodla povej mi katerega uporabnike si napisal ko si namestil ubuntu ? torej..ko te vpraša za uporabniško ime ter ime računalnika
<jodlajodla> up. ime: jan ime računalnika: P5QL-PRO    - to?
<CrazyLemon> uporabnika even
<CrazyLemon> recimo..
<CrazyLemon> a si prijaviš v ubuntu kot 'jan' ?
<jodlajodla> ne
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ne :)
<jodlajodla> sem naredil Å¡e enega navadnega uporabnika
<CrazyLemon> jan je tudi navaden uporabnik..vendar lahko uporabi sudo..ker je avtomatično v tej skupini :)
<jodlajodla> torej je stvar enaka, če potem omogočim navadnemu uporabniku tiste pravice?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> samo ne moreš si dodelit pravice razn če nisi jan :)
<jodlajodla> aha
<CrazyLemon> ker če bi "navaden" uporabnik lahk sebi dodeli pravice...pol kje je point skrbnika etc :)
<CrazyLemon> dodelil*
<CrazyLemon> matr..ne znam več tipkat
<jodlajodla> Å¡e glede tistega diska - se da ikono nekako odstranit iz namizja?
<jodlajodla> da imam samo pod mesta, tako kot ostale particije?
<CrazyLemon> klik na disk ter pritisneš tipko delete..ta ti bo zbrisala shortcut :)
<jodlajodla> ok, da ne bo format :D
<CrazyLemon> hehe..upajmo  da ne bo :P
<jodlajodla> to bo potem za vedno?
<jodlajodla> al je to treba naredit vsakič ko za
<CrazyLemon> sj obstaja še en način..da ti ne prikaže diskov na namizju k jih mountaš
<CrazyLemon> sam sm pozabu kje to je :)
<jodlajodla> :O
<jodlajodla> če to enkrat brišem, je potem ni več - vsaj za isti disk?
<CrazyLemon> predvidevam da ne :D
<jodlajodla> ok
<CrazyLemon> ne vem..nisem nikoli probal :)
<jodlajodla> a je nujno, da je swap-on pri swapu za ubuntu (v gparted)?
<jodlajodla> in kakšno vlogo sploh igra swap pri 4GB ram-a?
<CrazyLemon> igra..pri  hibernaciji
<CrazyLemon> če želiš it v hibernate računalnik pa ne more nikamor spravit vsebino rama ..pol ne moreš it v hibernacijo..     ker se ta vsebina spravi v swap (trdi disk)
<jodlajodla> ok, bom potem moral spet na livecd in vklopit swap-on
<jodlajodla> a se da pri empathy izključit, da me ob vsakem zagonu sprašuje za geslo?
<andrejpan_> kakšna je pa veza, če imaš manj swapa kot pa rama??
<CrazyLemon> andrejpan_ good question.. po moje je odvisno kok manj maš..ker ce ti greš v hibernate imaš pa recimo V UPORABI cca. 1.5gb rama..in imaš na voljo samo 1gb swapa...what then :D
<CrazyLemon> jodlajodla v empathy ne..v keyringu ("Gesla in šifrirni ključi") se to izklopi
<jodlajodla> 4*1,5? 4 = količina rama? ... ok seahorse al nekej podobnega?
<CrazyLemon> 4*1,5? 4 = količina rama?  .....ne razumem te matematike :D
<jodlajodla> [količina rama] * 1,5 = swap?
<CrazyLemon> naj bi blo tako ja
<andrejpan_> do sedaj Å¡e nikoli videl v praksi
<CrazyLemon> sam pa ne vidim smisla v tem..če imaš recimo 6gb rama..pa da maš pol 9gb swapa..
<CrazyLemon> po drugi strani pa..če maš 6gb rama..si pol ja lahk privoščiš še 9gb swapa :)
<jodlajodla> 4gb rama in 9gb swap-a? (slaba matematika ob nameščanju :D)
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> sam pa ne vidim smisla v tem..če imaš recimo 6gb rama..pa da maš pol 9gb swapa..
<jodlajodla> 12gb rama in 18gb swapa :D
<andrejpan_> še eno vprašanje, koliko vam porabi sistem, da se hibernira, pri meni okol minute...
<CrazyLemon> da gre v stanje hibernacije al iz njega?
<andrejpan_> zato raje, delam suspend, ki je raketa hiter...
<andrejpan_> mah oboje
<andrejpan_> minuta ali več
<CrazyLemon> ni tako hitro ne..js uporabljam hibernate samo če imam odprte programe in želim nadaljevat takoj ko ga prižgem
<CrazyLemon> mirovanje pa skoraj nikoli..
<jodlajodla> 20 sec stoji na namizju, potem prikaže black screen in ene ukaze in potem je recimo to to - 40sec; iz hibernacije se spomnim samo restart gumba :D
<jodlajodla> oz. obratno
<jodlajodla> mam še eno vprašanje - se da pri privzeti temi ubuntuja, nekako prebarvat celoten "panel" - ne le tisto med appleti?
<CrazyLemon> zlahka? dvomim :)
<CrazyLemon> ker programi|mesta|sistem bodo vedno obarvani po svoje :)
<CrazyLemon> tko da edino če bi uredil aplet programi|mesta|sistemi ..verjetno obstaja kak .xml fajl al kaj podobnega :)
<jodlajodla> to pa ne :D
<jodlajodla> grem sedaj probat tole, če bo delovalo :) hvala!
<CrazyLemon> np
<CrazyLemon> če kaj pokvariš
<CrazyLemon> blah :D
<CrazyLemon> disclaimer ni prebral! :D
<andrejpan> očitno bom moral menjat irc client tale xchat mi na momente poje nick name, čeprav ga imam regitriranega, plus me ne obvesti vedno, ko dobil osebno obvestilo
<andrejpan> kaj ostali laufate
<bogdanov> jah kr se tice guia je xchat kr dobr
<bogdanov> drgac jst irssi negraficno
<sasa84> wihaaaaa
 * sasa84 požgečka CrazyLemon 
<sasa84> nč fantičko...lahkonočko ;)
<sasa84> lol...fantički :D
#ubuntu-si 2011-01-16
<upd> !translate sl en zamenjava
<Seniorita> Replacement
<upd> !translate en sl grattings
<Seniorita> grattings
<upd> !translate sl en pohvala
<Seniorita> praise
<jodlajodla> je kdo tu? :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Ms Office > Openoffice - dokument totalno drugačen  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4687/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Ms Office > Openoffice - dokument totalno drugačen  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4687/new/posts/
<upd> so, now i have working camera, which moves as i rotate mouse, but what now, about gun rotation, it's rotated aroung it's position i need to rotate it aroung camera position should i create translation on gun position ?
<Sky[x]> a skype dela zdj na ubuntu
<Sky[x]> tud kamera ?
<upd> ah ups wrong ch
<CrazyLemon> hm..kok js vem je vedno delala tudi kamera
<Sky[x]> a nisva glih midva nek probavala webcam chat ?
<Sky[x]> k teb ni delal ?
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeLShjeD7Ps&feature=player_embedded#! yeaa
<Seniorita> YouTube        - My Measures on iPhone LIKE IT IZ by iGor & iVan
<CrazyLemon> jah to da ne dela kamera ne pomeni da skype ne podpira video chata..ampak da kamera ni podprta :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Google bo za IE in Safari razvil vstavke za podporo WebM  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4692/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> za apple bo razvijal..zanimivo..pa čeprav apple ima največ proti temu :)
<CrazyLemon> http://artoftrolling.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/chatroulette-trolling-first-time.jpg        lol :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] perro: Ms Office > Openoffice - dokument totalno drugačen  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4687/new/posts/
<angelcek> jao
<angelcek> umru bom
<jodlajodla> a je kdo tu? :)
<bogdanov> jes jes
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Ms Office > Openoffice - dokument totalno drugačen  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4687/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] perro: Ms Office > Openoffice - dokument totalno drugačen  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4687/new/posts/
<bogdanov> professionals
<bogdanov> upsi
<bogdanov> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lupastro: Google bo iz Chrome odstranil podporo za H264  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4680/new/posts/
<angelcek> ŽIVELA SVOBODA BOL ŠNOPC K VODA!!!
<jodlajodla> je kdo tu? :D
<CrazyLemon> lol..tale se pa ponavlja
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Cube: Strokovnjak za linux serverje  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4663/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: ne zazna USB  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4686/new/posts/
<bogdanov> boter
<bogdanov> najjaci film nimas kej
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> je cool ja :D
<bogdanov> ja men res konc film :)
<bogdanov> kvaj novga crazy
<bogdanov> :)
#ubuntu-si 2012-01-09
<ziga555> Hej
<CrazyLemon> andrejz a je tok teško zamenjat #ubuntu-si z https://www.ubuntu.si/irc ? kaj če nekdo bere novico in nima pojma kaj za vraga je #ubuntu-si ? :)
<andrejz> zato mamo pa tebe
<CrazyLemon> andrejz no no..zresni se pa popravi svoje napake..nisem tvoja mama da pospravljam za tabo
<andrejz> veš da si :)
<andrejz> ej a mogoče veš kako inteligentno pretvoriti plain text v ods (stolpci)
<andrejz> nekdo mi je poslal preglednico v plain besedilu in je v obliki
<andrejz> Vrstica1Stolpec1
<andrejz> Vrstica1Stolpec2
<andrejz> Vrstica1Stolpec3
<andrejz> Vrstica2Stolpec1 ...
<andrejz> Jaz bi pa rad mel Vrstica1Stolpec1, Vrstica1Stolpec2, Vrstica1Stolpec3
<lynxlynxlynx> v csv, potem pa lahko uvoziš v calc
<jinzo> ubuntu-tv, wtf mark razmišla.
<BigWhale> bom komentiral pol k rebootam
<Grega> TV for human beings
<BigWhale> Sej ne da moram spet rebootat ...
<BigWhale> :/
<lynxlynxlynx> TV to ignore
<BigWhale> Market za Smart TVje je v ameriki huge
<BigWhale> in trenutno sta sam dva playerja na tem podrocju
<Jorky> kaj je to smart tv?
<BigWhale> dva taka vecja
<BigWhale> Jorky, to je TV k se zna povezat na internet in na vse mozne rental service
<BigWhale> in zna streamat online content
<Jorky> a nimajo to ti tanovi philipsovi tvji?
<BigWhale> to zdej vsaj manufacturer probava not turit v TV
<Grega> zakaj pa nekdo ne naredi nek multimedia center iz teh "mini" racunalnikov, ki prihajajo (za $20 al kolk je)..
<BigWhale> Grega, sej to je smart TV v bistvu
<Grega> ampak ce tega skoraj ni..
<Grega> vsaj jaz ne poznam :/
<BigWhale> pri nas je
<Jorky> naš tv ma možnost priklopa na internet
<BigWhale> pri nas ne
<Grega> recimo boxee poznam
<BigWhale> Jorky, pa se zna povezat z netflixom, hulu, pandoro?
<Grega> ampak tisto je cela "kista"
<Jorky> to pa ne vem ker Å¡e nism probu sploh na net priklopit
<Jorky> sam vem da ma to opcijo da lahko brskaš po internetu prek tvja
<Jorky> oz tv priklopiš na net pa pol brskaš
<BigWhale> Grega, ja... jih je nekaj ampak te zadeve lahko hitr obsolete postanejo, ker je to tolk mal elektornike, da jo lahko v TV stlacis
<Grega> to bi pomoje lahko bil zelo dober biznis.. tisto skatlico (komp) za $20 kupit, das gor linux in xbmc in prodas za 10x vec :)
<jinzo> Grega, itak delajo iz rapspijov
<jinzo> sam pač, zadeva ni tok izi
<jinzo> je tisti čip ki je not za devodat video čudn
<jinzo> pač... mal tak misty
<jinzo> BigWhale, ja, sam jim _ziher_ evil mother fucking developerji XBMC-ja
<jinzo> ki je _proven_ sistem, dosegljiv že marsikje
<jinzo> ma ekosistem in je bil sportan že na vsega amena
<jinzo> niso dovolili da svoje modifikacije delajo ne?
<Jorky> možno da se da sam en, ki se spozna na te zadeve bi moral preprogramirat zadevo
<Jorky> sam je mal drag Å¡pas to
<Jorky> razen če si od jankoviča sin
<jinzo> Jorky, ne saj delajo na tem ljudje
<jinzo> aktivno.
<Jorky> jst bi se tud če bi bil dobr programer in elektrotehnik, tko pa nimam kej kot sam to da čakam da drugi nardijo
<Jorky> :S
<jinzo> sam pač še vedno nebo full featured medi player
<BigWhale> jinzo, kaj ma pa xbmc tle zravn?
<Jorky> ker nimam pojma o programiranju in elektrotehniki
<jinzo> ker tisto je kar limited kaj zna decodad
<Jorky> ej a se kdo kej spozna na libreoffice?
<jinzo> BigWhale, ja ni mi jasno zakaj ga niso uporabli
<jinzo> in bo pač potrebno da se streama na zadevo v pravem formatu
<Jorky> zanima me v čem je razlika, oziroma ker je bolj priporočena verzija za dnevno uporabo - 3.3.4 al 3.4.4
<BigWhale> jinzo, kot sem jaz razumel je stvar v prvi vrsti za OEM-e in tle lahko hitr pride zraven kak licensing problem
<jinzo> ehja, dvomim, glede na to da je XBMC cist lepo se ufural parim OEM-om
<Grega> jinzo: grrr, kako se prav napise ta "rapspi" zadeva? :)
<jinzo> raspberry pi
<Grega> tnx
<jinzo> proti koncu tega mesca bi naj shipalo prvih 10k
<jinzo> sicer je zaj vse potihnilo spet, bo pa omejeno 1/2 na naslov
<Grega> to bo treba nek biznis zrihtat s tem :>
<jinzo> ja nea reči
<jinzo> jaz že codam
<jinzo> sam so me z M:AppFest-om malo iz tira vrgli spet
<jinzo> pa nevem če nebi najprej tistega
<Grega> kaj codas?
<jinzo> Mašino za delanje dnarja :P
<jinzo> ne sej ne
<Grega> uuu
<Grega> :)
<jinzo> sistem za all in one video doma
<jinzo> source agnostic, torej od kabelske, IPTV-ja
<jinzo> in seveda lokalne datoteke/fajli
<Grega> in laufalo bo na raspberry?
<jinzo> jah, target client je raspberry ja
<Grega> nice
<jinzo> mel bi en server, ki bi stregel vse datoteke omrežju - pa potem odvisno kaj želiš, še stregel live-tv
<jinzo> data bi itak bil DLNA/UPnP, tak da bi še lahko na računalniku/telefonu gledal
<Grega> da ne bos prevec kompliciral za zacetek.. :) ker pol ponavadi zasteka :)
<jinzo> pač cilj je da ko maš enkrat tak setup doma, neodvisno če ti menjaš IPTV ponudnika, ali šaltaš na kabelsko, ali satelitsko, obdržiš vso napeljavo in naprave
<jinzo> eh sej to je tak, na dolgi rok, lepo in počasi
<jinzo> večina softwara že spisana, treba samo skupaj zlimat/popravit/pokonfigurirat
<jinzo> niti ni "tržno usmerjeno" ampak doma bi mel nekaj takega
<Grega> zakon :)
<jinzo> mah niti ne
<jinzo> preveč idej/želj, dost premalo cajta
<jinzo> pa še na faksu so tečni
<jinzo> C#/GTK geplam že mesec dni, zadni teden aktivno kot da sn v službi
<Grega> cajta je dovolj, prevec idej je tezava :)
<jinzo> indeed
<jinzo> in ja, eni bi se faks naredli :P
<jinzo> se kar nemorem verjet da ga bom po vsej verjetnosti naredil hitreje kot ti
<jinzo> oz. prej
<Grega> ne bos
<Grega> v cetrtek imam izpit, pa sem konec za letos :P
<jinzo> uu nice.
<jinzo> mat?
<BigWhale> jinzo, ubuntu TV je Unity based, vsaj kar se UIja tice in tle si Canonical gradi svoj brand...
<jinzo> nevem no, jaz nisem cist preprican da oni tocno vejo kaj hocejo.
<jinzo> in bi lahko tud xbmc pomodal
<jinzo> komot.
<BigWhale> vprasanje ce se to splaca
<BigWhale> unity se je lepo razvil in ima ze velik funkcionalnosti
<BigWhale> spisat je blo treba se dolocene 'lens-e'
<BigWhale> ce pa canonical ve kaj hoce, pa tud jest nisem preprican
<BigWhale> :>
<BigWhale> za xbmc pa ne vem v cem je napisan, kako dela in kolk cajta bi trajal, da bi ga zmodificiral.
<BigWhale> men se do zdej se noben od teh interface-ov ni zdel uporaben
<BigWhale> ne boxee, ne xbmc
<BigWhale> googletv kolkeer sem videl, je isti smorn
<BigWhale> Sonijevga crossbara sem se kar navadil
<CrazyLemon> cubox je tudi fajn :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ubuntu.com/tv
<Seniorita> TV for human beings | Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> če še kdo ni vidu :)
<BigWhale> smo
<CrazyLemon> ma js sm zihr da Grega ni vidu
<CrazyLemon> pa napsy tudi ne
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Grega> hvala!
<CrazyLemon> np!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1319-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1319-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1322-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1322-1/
 * Cinober is now auto-away after 15m idle
<Grega> o_O
<CrazyLemon> O_o
<lynxlynxlynx> pa sploh Å¡e ni 15m
<CrazyLemon> a ve kdo kako bi na hitro naredil tabelo z preostalimi dnevi v mesecu? :)     v LO
<Grega> O_O
<BigWhale> tabelo s preostalimi dnevi?
<BigWhale> a to tko
<BigWhale> for (i = today; i < end_of_month; i++) .. ?
<CrazyLemon> a v LO  ? ne vem če gre tko
<CrazyLemon> lahk probamo! :D
<BigWhale> kwa je pa LO?
<CrazyLemon> libreoffice :)
<CrazyLemon> writer v tem primeru
<CrazyLemon> razmišljal sem da v calcu to naredim
<CrazyLemon> in pol uvozim v writer
<CrazyLemon> sam to je spet preveč dela
<CrazyLemon> tko da ..bo treba kot v starih časih..na roke!
<BigWhale> aja
<BigWhale> sej to ni tolk zlo tezko no
<BigWhale> tud na roke
<BigWhale> 20 stevilk napisat?
<CrazyLemon> ni zlo težko..ampak če obstaja lažji način..zakaj ne? :D      ampak očitno ne obstaja :/
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, ziher se da makro za to napisat... sam vprasanje, ce ti ne vzame vec casa kot pisanje teh stevilk :>
<Cinober> ?
<CrazyLemon> !
<BigWhale> jinzo, UbuntuTV je drgac ze na launchpadu. :)
<BigWhale> ga lahko DLjas. :)
<ZigaK> CrazyLemon , si držal kaj pesti :D
<ZigaK> BigWhale, mogoče boš vedel... enkrat sem videl na ipadu nastavljeno siol televizijo (čeprav ni bil nanjo naročen) Ipad je bil samo povezan na internet in je mel neko listo in je gledal siol tv
<ZigaK> Kako je to izvedljivo ?
<Grega> fredi
<Grega> mercury
<Grega> queen?
<Grega> its a kind of magic..
<CrazyLemon> kak freddy
<CrazyLemon> !g dj bobo the summer is magic
<Seniorita> Dj Bobo - Summer Is Magic Mp3 Download http://www.mp3ye.eu/1049467_dj-bobo-summer-is-magic-mp3-download.html
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sajkec> bepop - lokomotiva
<BigWhale> ZigaK, no idea
<BigWhale> nimam ipada
<Grega> saj vem, da je malo moznosti, ampak... a ve kdo kaj o Activa Payment Gateway?
<Grega> na activini strani pise, da je treba kontaktirat banko, klicem na banko, me napotijo k prvi osebi, ta oseba k drugi osebi, ta druga oseba k tretji osebi v drugem podjetju, pa mi pa da mail, ki mislim, da je od active (torej prvi page) :) stala..
<CrazyLemon> jebeš activo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Cinober> !g trolololo
<Seniorita> TROLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO http://trololololololololololo.com/
<sasa84> CrazyLemon,  a si že popravu? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 koga ali kaj ?
<sasa84> ja za slikce ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nope..po tistem nisem več niti gledal kaj je narobe :)
<CrazyLemon> čudno je uglavnem
<CrazyLemon> dovoljenja so taprava
<CrazyLemon> tudi če dam 777
<CrazyLemon> noče
<CrazyLemon> tko da ja..weird je
<sasa84> Å¡mrk
<sasa84> mogoče morm pa an windowsih naložt :P
<CrazyLemon> probaj :)
<CrazyLemon> a je ker wordpress master kle? :)
<CrazyLemon> mora bit master in ne navaden uporabnik :D
 * sasa84 da dol roko :P
<BigWhale> ha?
<BigWhale> Who summoned me?
<BigWhale> :>
<CrazyLemon> no lepo da si se javu
<CrazyLemon> no taka je zadeva
<CrazyLemon> po upgrejdu ne gre več uploadat fajlov
<CrazyLemon> wp-content/uploads ima dovoljenje 777
<CrazyLemon> ampak pri uploadu pa  pravi da "Prenešena datoteka ne more biti prestavljena na /.../folderpač/"
<CrazyLemon> torej vem da wordpress zdownloadano datoteko nekam spravi (/tmp ?) in jo nato skopira v uploads
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa ne vem..a je res /tmp al jo spravi v wp-content/cache .. v vsakem primeru.. zaradi določenega razloga jo ne more skopirat v uploads folder
<CrazyLemon> do /tmp predvidevam da lahk dostopa vsak user
<sasa84> no BigWhale ? :P
<BigWhale> kak upgrade si pa delal?
<CrazyLemon> nisem js delal..pač ta zadnji upgrejd k je bil.. je andrej naredu upgrejd iz 3.2.x na 3.3.0
<CrazyLemon> hm..opažam da fajli v uploads direktoriju imajo drugega lastnika/skupino kot vsi ostali direktoriji/fajli
<Grega> kateri wiki mi priporocate da namestim?
<CrazyLemon> ampak tega js ne morem spremenit prek ftpja...ali pač?
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, naceloma je najboljs da je vse kot www-data oz tist user k laufa web server
<BigWhale> oz vse mora bit en user no
<BigWhale> :)
<BigWhale> tko
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale ja..ampak js ne vidim imena userjev - sam cifre...  predvidevam da je večinoma lastnik www-data
<CrazyLemon> razn teh fajlov v uploads diru
<BigWhale> ce je cifra manjsa od 1000 pol je najbrz sistemski user
<BigWhale> ce pa vecja pol pa kr en user
<CrazyLemon> ok..torej www-data je lastnik fajlov v uploads diru
<CrazyLemon> vsi drugi fajli so v lasti enega sys. userja
<CrazyLemon> oziroma..X userja
<CrazyLemon> my bad
<BigWhale> hm
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> to je narobe
<BigWhale> cak da vidim kako mam jest
<CrazyLemon> no dej
<CrazyLemon> sam ni tako 'zelo' narobe...ker stran normalno loada
<CrazyLemon> samo pač..ne gre uploadat
<BigWhale> jest mam vse www-data
<BigWhale> mislim da lih zarad tega, ker so skoz bli eni problemi
<CrazyLemon> hm..a se da spremenit userja prek ftpja? :D
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> sam je pain
<BigWhale> aja ne
<CrazyLemon> hm..celotna vsebina strani je v lasti userja X.... torej nič ni www-data
<CrazyLemon> mah..fck it... ne da se mi več s tem ukvarjat :D
<Sky[x]> fora je
<Sky[x]> da apache lavfa pod drugim userjem
<Sky[x]> kot so pa dejansko datoteke in zato je problem :)
<BigWhale> to naceloma ni problem
<Sky[x]> apache lavfa  kot www-data, datoteke so pa od root-a
<BigWhale> apache laufa kot root in pol droppa privilegije na tist kar nuca
<BigWhale> sam ce mas homedir kot joze:joze in pol neki vmes not kot www-data:www-data pol ne bo delal
<sasa84> ah ja...
<BigWhale> oz ce das pravice na rw
<BigWhale> oz rwx za direktorije pol bi naceloma tud moral delat
<ZigaK> Kdaj bo zunaj ubuntu 12-tka ?
<Cinober> tak èez 3 dni pa pol neki.
<ZigaK> Cinober, se hecaš?
<Grega> ZigaK: "12.04" je stevilka..
<ZigaK> -.-
<Grega> get it?
<ZigaK> ja saj vem
<Grega> leto.mesec ?
<Grega> O_O
<ZigaK> Alfa verzija me zanima
<Grega> a
<ZigaK> alpha*
<ZigaK> Ali pa beta, kdaj se ju bo dalo dobiti
<Grega> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) Daily Build
<ZigaK> O super hvala
<CrazyLemon> http://theoatmeal.com/comics/apple
<Seniorita> What it's like to own an Apple product - The Oatmeal
<Grega> to pa ze ni res!
<CrazyLemon> ne?
<CrazyLemon> pol pa povej kje ti je žena?
<CrazyLemon> pa kje so otroci????
<CrazyLemon> a????
<CrazyLemon> prodal si jih!
<Grega> kupi kdo avto? :(
<Grega> :>
<Grega> hmz.. http://www.avto.net/_AVTO/ad.asp?ID=5528994&show=1 to bi mene melo :>
<Seniorita> www.Avto.net
#ubuntu-si 2012-01-10
<Grega> eh, niste za hece! pa grem!
<Grega> pujci, da ste nafiso uzalili..
<BigWhale> wha>
<BigWhale> ne govort v mnozini, k jest nisem nic kriv
<BigWhale> nikol
<BigWhale> NIKOL!
<Skyx-mobile> napsy lep ip :)
<napsy> kak pa je?
<napsy> heh I see :-)
<ZigaK> Dober dan
<andrejz> dan
<Zeitgeist000> Oj hocem progmaritar javo na ubuntu. Sem inst Geany akj morem se?
<CrazyLemon> javo? :>
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/16662_210502904669_36737889669_2895083_5199128_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> haha
<Zeitgeist000> :)
<ZigaK> E: Broken packages, najlepše sporočilo ki te lahko pričaka...
<andrejz> kaj pa vem, ZigaK,  “Could not update /home/username/.ICEauthority” je bolj kul
<ZigaK> mnja
<ZigaK> Me bo že ob živce spravlo
<Zeitgeist000> rešu..
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, juhuuu <3
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 uhu
<CrazyLemon> baje čez cca en teden bo predstavljen nov feature v unityu :)
<Skyx-mobile> kašn pa ?
<CrazyLemon> da bi vedu ne bi napisal da bo predstavljen čez cca en teden :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a si kej pridn a? a si kej moj miši? :D
 * sasa84 počoha CrazyLemon po ušeskih
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a si kej pijana a? :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ja dns mam verouk...morm bit mal o rožcah, da živalski vrt sfolgam ;P
<CrazyLemon> al si spet obiskala župnika pa si vesela? :P
<sasa84> hec...so pridni moji otročki ;)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa kaj maš ti s tem župnikom? :P
<sasa84> tolkrat ga omenjaš, d mam filing, d je teb všeč :P
<CrazyLemon> ful mi je všeč...
<CrazyLemon> ker pol manj meni težiš
<CrazyLemon> :P
<CrazyLemon> haha
<sasa84> ni smešn...zdj se nek vn vlečeš :P
<CrazyLemon> http://www.zurnal24.si/te-puncke-ne-bi-zlomil-niti-detektiv-clanek-145347
<Seniorita> Te punčke ne bi zlomil niti detektiv - zurnal24
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> mala čist huda :D
<miha> se kdo spozna na OO? kako ...sortirat..končne opombe?
<zgaga> Kdo uporablja Anjuta?
<zgaga> Ali pa je delal v njem
<miha> jej zdj pa vsa sklicevanja popravt, da ne bo končna opomba ampak bibliografija :D
<miha> o sasa84
<sasa84> oo miha :)
<sasa84> kok prjazn fant k tko lepo pozdrav ;)
<miha> :D
<miha> sasa84: prides pogledat telefon? :)
<sasa84> miha, LOL
<sasa84> a to se zdej tko osvaja? :D
<sasa84> miha, kašnga pa maš? :P
<miha> mal je že star...
<lynxlynxlynx> a pol je večji?
<miha> precej velik je ja
<miha> je pa že na dotik
<sasa84> miha, a touch dela pol? ;)
<miha> probi :D
<miha> lol
<miha> ok pretipku literaturo se enkrat zdj ok sklicevanje, upam :D
 * sasa84 Å¡ari po telefonu od miha 
<miha> :))
 * miha googla sasa84 
<miha> hm tole zgleda njam......   http://www-03.ibm.com/systems/z/os/linux/index.html
<Seniorita> IBM System z - Operating Systems - Linux on System z
<sasa84_> miha, in kaj si naguglu ;)
<miha> sasa84_: enkrat si na slotechu neki spraševala sicer pa http://rkcsiverainluc.mojforum.si/forums_m.php?mode=viewprofile&u=30
<Seniorita> Pregleduje profil :: Forum gibanja Vera In Lu� Slovenija
<miha> drugega nism najdu
<sasa84_> vidm d je kr neki saš, k so stare/i 27 let :P
<miha> a ni prava?
<sasa84_> sasa84 is a 27 year old	 person	 from Egypt LOL
<miha> :D
<sasa84_> Bentelhalal arab muslim marriage site - sasa84 Ibnelhalal from Egypt looking for wife أبحث عن بنت الحلال من السعودية,ذات خلق ودين,زوجه مرحة ...
<sasa84_> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<sasa84_> best of!
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHbj-GhlG5w
<Seniorita> IBM® - 10 years of Enterprise Linux on System z (PT-BR)      - YouTube
<miha> sasa84: poroka torej?
<miha> Zadeva: Your Amazon.com order of "Liquid Latex Fashions Sexy French Maid Body Paint Costume" has shipped!
<ZigaK> A kdo od vas uporablja altium ?
<Cinober> !g sia titanium
<Seniorita> David Guetta Ft. SIA - Titanium Lyrics http://www.hotnewsonglyrics.com/david-guetta-ft-sia-titanium-lyrics.html
<CrazyLemon> matr
<CrazyLemon> človek več niti lota ne more igrat
<CrazyLemon> brez da se identificira ter pošlje fotokopijo osebne
<ZigaK> Kaj boš igral loto...
<Grumpek> eloterija ?
<ZigaK> treba delat..
<CrazyLemon> G2 eloterija želi da grem na eno od njihovih poslovalnic
<CrazyLemon> oziroma fotokopijo osebne
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ZigaK a si ti kdaj delal? ne zveniš mi tako..
<g2> ja vem... sem popizdu ko sem to vidu lol
<CrazyLemon> ker če bi delal..bi igral loto
<CrazyLemon> :P
<g2> sem kar nehal spilat
<g2> (btw cel sistem mi je freeznu :S)
<CrazyLemon> ma sej js ne igram če je < 1mio
<ZigaK> CrazyLemon, nič ne pade z neba...
<g2> jaz tut za 2 ne bom
<g2> :)
<CrazyLemon> g2 zihr windows uporabljaš
<ZigaK> -.-
<CrazyLemon> g2 ..3 ?? :)))
<g2> CrazyLemon nope :)
<CrazyLemon> moja meja je 1mio..ker sm ga takorekoč že porabu..obresti so fajn če maš 1mio :))
<Grumpek> :)
<Grumpek> men se pa ne da na loterijo
<Grumpek> ta eloterija pa me spominja na udbo
<CrazyLemon> mhm :D
<Cinober> cirule carule luknja kosmata, ti bos zdaj, ... koza rogata
<CrazyLemon> kje bi se dalo dobit free fotke?
<CrazyLemon> torej da so pod kako GPL ali Apache licenco..torej brezplačne za uporabo
<CrazyLemon> pa brez watermarkov
<CrazyLemon> istockphoto želi neke kredite
<Grega> nafisa bi ziher vedela..
<Grega> ampak si zajebal
<Grega> zdaj pa mas!
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] je bil!!!
<Grega> oba!
<CrazyLemon> samo eden!
<CrazyLemon> edini.si!
<Grega> edini.net
<Grega> 2!
<CrazyLemon> pijan si!
<CrazyLemon> adijo!
<Grega> cakaj, da se oglasim v cetrtek!
<Grega> jutri!
<CrazyLemon> cakam!
<Grega> cakaj!
 * CrazyLemon over and out
<Grega> kam gres zdaj!
<Grega> cakaj!
<CrazyLemon> sje cakam!
<CrazyLemon> samo ne tle!
<Grega> tle!
<Grega> alo!
<CrazyLemon> nič alo!
<CrazyLemon> čakam!
<Grega> tiho pa cakaj
<CrazyLemon> pa sej poskušam bit
<CrazyLemon> sam ti nonstop neki alo-jaš
<Grega> ne ugovarjaj
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> :rolleyes:
<Grega> KAJ?!
<CrazyLemon> nič
<CrazyLemon> :facepalm:
<Sky[x]> banda hudiceva !
#ubuntu-si 2012-01-11
<Skyx-mobile> !seen nafisa ki si prevec upa ČD
<Skyx-mobile> :D
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, fotke je najlazji iskat na flickrju pa verjetno tud na deviantartu, ker lahko po licencah isces. Na flickrju lahko zlo lepo dolocis kaj bi rad.
<BigWhale> kwa pa je blo z nafiso?
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale kul tnx
<andrejz> ccc nč ne gledate
<andrejz> zdajle 3 mesce po izidu najdem napako v prevodu installerja ;)
<CrazyLemon> to samo pomeni da si bil prej površen
<CrazyLemon> :>
<andrejz> lynxlynxlynx a maš ti kaj zraven pri očistimo slovenijo?
<andrejz> CrazyLemon, ti si beta tester :P
<CrazyLemon> lynx dela za EBM
<lynxlynxlynx> oj
<andrejz> EBM?
<lynxlynxlynx> ekologi brez meja
<andrejz> kul
<andrejz> a to za dnar al prostovoljno
<lynxlynxlynx> delam za dobro :P
<lynxlynxlynx> trenutno še na enem drugem projektu, ki je plačan
<lynxlynxlynx> na srečo pusti precej časa za vse ostalo
<andrejz> fajn to :) prideš na urice ju3?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1323-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1323-1/
<lynxlynxlynx> ne, mam že ob 0600 let v estonijo
<andrejz> Å¡koda
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVQNkuBDP4c <-- to je pa rezultat unga mp3 experimenta, k'ni hotu noben prit
<Seniorita> Ekologi brez meja - EkoMP3      - YouTube
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1325-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1325-1/
<andrejz> lej folk je čedalje bolj len pa apatičen. saj se še na ubuntu urice komaj komu da hodit, čeprav samo v gostilni sedi pa pir pije
<lynxlynxlynx> mraz je
<lynxlynxlynx> poleg tega je nafisa vztrajala odzuni
<andrejz> saj lahko se tud not gre
<lynxlynxlynx> že že, ampam morš prvo do tja prit in kakor so slišim je večina ljudi termofilnih
<andrejz> hehe
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1324-1: Linux kernel (EC2) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1324-1/
<andrejz> a ma phoronix grafični vmesnik?
<andrejz> tle mam en prenosnik, ki "ne dela" pa ne vem kako naj stestiram. zaenkrat Å¡e vse normalno dela
<bajdec> živjo
<bajdec> nekaj me zanima :)
<bajdec> katera je tista komanda za zamenjavo tipk?
<lynxlynxlynx> kje?
<lynxlynxlynx> loadkeys recimo
<lynxlynxlynx> v x pa setxkbmap
<lynxlynxlynx> za cel layout
<bajdec> jaz bi rad funkcijo TAB spravu na tisto nad njim
<lynxlynxlynx> drugače pa xmodmap
<lynxlynxlynx> torej xmodmap
<lynxlynxlynx> man xmodmap # za detajle, ker boš rabil ime simbola al pa cifro
<lynxlynxlynx> pa si vtakn nekam
<lynxlynxlynx> ;) recimo ~/.bashrc
<bajdec> kaj je pa tista k ti odpre nekaj kjer ti kaže kaj si stisnil?
<lynxlynxlynx> xev
<bajdec> hvala
<bajdec> torej nad TAB je tipka številka 32, kaj naj sedaj napišem noter?
<bajdec> tole mi napiše
<bajdec> xmodmap -e "keysym 23 = 49"
<bajdec> xmodmap:  commandline:1:  bad keysym target keysym '23', no corresponding keycodes
<bajdec> xmodmap:  1 error encountered, aborting.
<bajdec> ampak 23 je TAB
<bajdec> btw, kko obrnš tipke tko K so bile?
<bajdec>  xmodmap -e "clear 0xff09"
<bajdec> xmodmap:  commandline:1:  bad clear modifier name '0xff09'
<bajdec> xmodmap:  1 error encountered, aborting.
<bajdec> kj-je-nrobe?
<bajdec> plis-hitr:)
<lynxlynxlynx> keysym = ime
<lynxlynxlynx> recimo:
<lynxlynxlynx> keycode 66 = backslash KP_Divide
<lynxlynxlynx> keysym Caps_Lock = backslash KP_Divide
<bajdec> ne-gre
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem kaj probavaš
<bajdec>  xmodmap -e "keycode 65 = Space KP_Divide"
<bajdec> xmodmap:  commandline:1:  bad keysym name 'Space' in keysym list
<bajdec> xmodmap:  1 error encountered, aborting.
<lynxlynxlynx> no, sej ti piše
<CrazyLemon> http://www.therestartpage.com/
<Seniorita> The Restart Page - Free unlimited rebooting experience from vintage operating systems
<bajdec> čudežno je začel delat
<CrazyLemon> predčasne volitve..here we come
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1326-1: Nova vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1326-1/
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, ej, kwa je blo z nafiso? zakaj je pobegnila?
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale ne bi vedu kaj nafisa misli.. zakaj je pobegnila? ker je nafisa..očitno ste ji premal pozornosti posvečal :)
<BigWhale> nevem no
<CrazyLemon> sej jo maš na fb
<BigWhale> rad bi slisal obe plati zgodbe :>
<BigWhale> preden enmu recem nej se neha obnasat k en razvajenc/ka :))
<BigWhale> al pa vsem ce je treba
<BigWhale> hehe
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale sej maš loge :)
<BigWhale> ah, po logih pa ne mislim brskat
<BigWhale> V vsakem primeru se mi zdi skoda ljudi. Ker ze tko jih ni dost.
<Grega> sem jaz nafiso nazaj povabil!
<Grega> http://www.mnn.com/food/beverages/stories/new-drug-may-keep-you-sober-no-matter-how-much-youve-had-to-drink
<Grega> :D
<Seniorita> New drug may keep you sober no matter how much you've had to drink | MNN - Mother Nature Network
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> right :D
<Grega> jaz bi mel en karton
<CrazyLemon> kronik! :>
<CrazyLemon> človek vedno z užitkom prebere kak pazkov post
<lynxlynxlynx> it gets better
<CrazyLemon> vedno te preseneti :D
<miha> jej se nauču scrolat slike v droidu :D
<miha> zabavno
<miha> http://mobile.tutsplus.com/tutorials/android/android-gesture/ tole :D
<Seniorita> Android SDK: Introduction to Gestures
<CrazyLemon> miha congrats!!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> :D
<l0wkey> re
#ubuntu-si 2012-01-12
<CrazyMelon> buhdej
<CrazyMelon> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/unity-5-0-ready-for-testing/
<Seniorita> Unity 5.0 Ready for Testing
<sasa84> elow
<sasa84> ej folk, a bom jst jutr prežvela šmarno goro, če sm totraln brez kondicije?
<CrazyLemon> odgovor je NE
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa povej ker tovornjakar te pelje gor :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, raj ti ne povem kdo me je gor povabu :P
<CrazyLemon> ŽUPNIK!
<CrazyLemon> VEDU SM!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> hahahahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> Ima dva vrhova: manjšo Šmarno goro (669 m) in višjo, Grmado (676 m).
<CrazyLemon> LOL
<CrazyLemon> seriously?
<CrazyLemon> 600m nmv in sprašuješ če boš preživela?
<CrazyLemon> https://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slika:Turnc-SmarnaGora1.JPG
<Seniorita> Slika:Turnc-SmarnaGora1.JPG - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<CrazyLemon> tale pot zgleda zanimiva :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pojma nimam
<sasa84> to bo moj prvi vzpon...če bom šla
<sasa84> še najraj bi spodi v kšnem kafiču počakala
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> sej na največji turn v evropi sm komot pršla...je blo nek čez 760 šteng :P
<CrazyLemon> prvi vzpon na hribček?
<sasa84> dobr, sm šla že na nanos, snežnik, slivnca... ampak to par let nazaj
<CrazyLemon> no..nanos je 1200
<CrazyLemon> snežnik je 1800
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, drž pesti jutr zame <:P
<sasa84> k bom sopihala...bom ponaulala tvoje ime :P
<sasa84> če umrem pa dobiš avtorske pravice nad mojimi vodiči :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ni panike..če ne boš preživela ti bo župnik tam dal zadnje maziljenje :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj pa če ne bo župnik z mano? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pol te čaka pekel
<CrazyLemon> HAVE FUN
<CrazyLemon> :/
<sasa84> a hočš rečt, d sm naj? :P
<sasa84> ah ja... pejmo počivat
<sasa84> jutr bo naporn dan :P
<sasa84> a rabm kej malce sabo? :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a mam dost 4 sendviče za na šmarno? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 brez skrbi..bo že tovornjakar prinesel s sabo zalogo beljakovin
<CrazyLemon> tko da te bo fajn nafutral
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> ni tovornjakar :P
<CrazyLemon> mhm :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lej... če sm šla 1x na kofe z nekom, k ma izpit za kamion...to še ne pomen d se na lomu vlačm z romuni :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej nism nič omenjal romune!!!!
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<sasa84> hahahaha :D
<sasa84> nč, šibam pančat... mislm sj sm že u horizontali sam mi bo baterije zmankal pa...se mi ne da prklaplat:P
<sasa84> dragi moj CrazyLemon :***
<sasa84> priden bodi in ubogaj mamico :D
<CrazyLemon> a tako..v horizontali in razmišljaš o šmarni gori
<sasa84> loool
<CrazyLemon> torej je tale zveza že dejansko resna :>
<sasa84> hahahahahaha
<sasa84> ja vidš...ta kle mamo
<CrazyLemon> ma berem te kot knjigo na  kindleu
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> hahahahahahahaha
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, začela bom že razmišlat, d sva sorodni duši :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a si lohk predstaulaš, d sm tvoja duša dvojčica? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a veš kaj
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<sasa84> dejansko imaš prav... midva v zvezi...vrjetn bi tedensko menjala poročni servis :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ti raje razmišljaj o svojem tovornjakarju..pa kako te bo gledal v rit celo pot
<CrazyLemon> tko da..dobro premisli kere hlače boš oblekla :P
<sasa84> ni tovornjakar
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> Å¡e izpita za kombi nima :P
<CrazyLemon> js priporočam kako črtomirko :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a grem lohk u trenirki? :P
<sasa84> črtomirko LOL
<sasa84> a bi mi posodu za 1x ? P
<CrazyLemon> ne boš verjela
<CrazyLemon> ampak nimam :/
 * CrazyLemon is very ashamed :(
<sasa84> ah...
<sasa84> a bogdanov bi mel?
<sasa84> baterija mi bo šla...morm res zaklučt :P
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem sasa84 pa hlačke morajo bit brez robov..da bo zgledalo kot da si pantieless
<CrazyLemon> tako da ga boš pognala v dir..al kako se že pravilno slovensko reče vzburjenju
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jst pa naivnomislm d glavno so frišne gatke :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 po uri hoje..nč ne bo frišno..ZAPOMNI SI TO
<CrazyLemon> very important
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> hahahahaha
<sasa84> ok, opozarja
<sasa84> Å¡ibam ;)
<CrazyLemon> tko da robčke obvezno mej s sabo!!
<sasa84> pridni bodte
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lupčka zate :*
<CrazyLemon> oh :$
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a intimne robčke?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja..kake pa
<CrazyLemon> jao..nč ne misliš
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> papa ;)
#ubuntu-si 2012-01-13
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1328-1: Linux kernel (Marvell DOVE) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1328-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1326-1: Nova vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1326-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1328-1: Linux kernel (Marvell DOVE) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1328-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1329-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1329-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1330-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1330-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1332-1: Linux kernel (Maverick backport) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1332-1/
<KuzLee> zdravo
<KuzLee> zanima me če se datoteka .run da zagnat u ubuntu?
<CrazyLemon> da se
<BigWhale> odvisn kaj je not :>
<KuzLee> na niwidini strani sm si potegnu dol driverje za grafično
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale po moje se da zagnat neodvisno od vsebine..če bo pa kaj delalo..je pa drugo vprašanje :D
<KuzLee> z dvoklikom sam zmrzne
<KuzLee> napol
<KuzLee> no in kako se zažene datoteko .run?
<BigWhale> odpri terminal
<BigWhale> pa naspisi chmod 755 lala.run
<BigWhale> in potem
<BigWhale> ./lala.run
<BigWhale> al pa z desnim kliknes na datoteko in odpres tisti tab s pravicami in das execute pravice
<KuzLee> spet se mi je ustavl
<KuzLee> zakaj jst kok skrbnik nimam pravic za root? benti
<KuzLee> kot skrbnik*
<andrejz> kdo tu?
<KuzLee> a kdo ve zakaj jst kot skrbnik ubntu-ja ne morm dostopat do root-a in Å¡e nekaterih stvari
<KuzLee> ubuntu-ja
<andrejz> kako ne moreš dostopat?
<andrejz> ne moreš odpret mape?
<CrazyMelon> el pi
<Cinober> re
<jure_> hellow. a do ve kaj je narobe ker mi ne deluje kombinacija tipk. ne deluji mi recimo kombinacija ctrl+v
<jure_> pardon
<jure_> ze deluje
<jure_> L.P.
<frojnd> what ma freeleech :P
<modelcek1> ce mas ratio 6.3 je cist vseen al je freeleech al ni :)
<frojnd> 8.32 :P
<modelcek1> merjenje e-penisov :)
<modelcek1> Up: 656.95 GB
<modelcek1> Down: 104.40 GB
<modelcek1> Ratio: 6.29
<frojnd> :)
<frojnd> na waffles si tut?
<modelcek1> ne
<frojnd> jaz sm na obeh..
<frojnd> sam vlecem sam se iz what k majo vec
<frojnd> Alcest ma nov album :) skor sm spregledal
<frojnd> no zaj je cas da grem na g+ gledat kaj so limal :P
<frojnd> mas kak fav album v zadnjem casu modelcek1?
#ubuntu-si 2012-01-14
<CrazyLemon> LETO ZGRADITVE	1687
<CrazyLemon> a ma kdo starejšo  hišo?? :>
<Sky[x]> da vidm
<nafisa> BigWhale, tr for composer
<BigWhale> ?
<nafisa> translation
<BigWhale> composer? v kaksnem smisli?
<nafisa> sestavljalnik zveni mal čudn?
<BigWhale> smislu
<nafisa> e-mail composer ...
<BigWhale> hm
<BigWhale> poglej od thunderbirda prevode
<nafisa> huh ... ok ... Å¡e to iskat ...
<nafisa> že tako mam net povezavo v kurcu
<BigWhale> jah
<BigWhale> saj bi ti povedal, ce bi vedel :/
<BigWhale> lahk prevedes kot skladatelj ;>
<nafisa> ja, itak :D hehe
<nafisa> fak ... Å¡e tiste par minut, ko mam frej, prevajam? :S
<nafisa> ok, saj vseen
<nafisa> :)
<nafisa> nič, tnx, BigWhale ... grem kr dol ... dokler ni zdrah
<nafisa> bye
<CrazyLemon> vidiš Grega ..its all BigWhale's fault
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: vse povej!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a tako torej
<CrazyLemon> ne želiš da te motim na gtalku
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> its aight
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: tole je mnda bolj prakticno
<zdobersek> ney?
#ubuntu-si 2012-01-15
<CrazyLemon> http://www.pandawill.com/ainol-novo-7-aurora-android-40-tablet-pc-ips-hd-screen-7-inch-8gb-1gb-ram-camera-hdmi-p55269.html###
<CrazyLemon> če koga zanima poceni igračka :)
<Seniorita> Ainol Novo 7 Aurora Android 4.0 Tablet PC IPS HD Screen 7 Inch 8GB 1GB RAM Camera HDMI
<pitko> dan
<pitko> Sestanek?
<pitko> :)
<Grega> tak, zdaj pa eno sedmico prosim
<Grega> potem pa grem lulat
<urh> :-]
<Grega> ok
<Grega> mi ucitno sparajo za drugic
<CrazyLemon> čemu bi dobil 3.0mio če lahko 3.2mio
<CrazyLemon> think Grega think!
<Grega> saj pravim
<CrazyLemon> pol boš itak častu..tko da..se vidiva ko dobiš sedmico!
<Grega> takoj dam za deci soka, deci vode
<Grega> vsem na ubuntu-si!
<Grega> vsem!
<Grega> a vas je vec kot 10?
<Aseq> 3x
<Grega> ni vazno, bom pac 2l kupil, naj se pije!
<Grega> uh
<Grega> ..ok..
<miha> :)
<miha> Grega: vsaj za Lidl-jegra lahk daš D
<Grega> lidl ma jegra?
<miha> lidl ma neki jegru podobnega
<miha> precej dobro, za 7€ 7 deci
<miha> blagi Zeliščni liker Jagdstolz ...
<CrazyLemon> jager je jager in ne jagdstolz :D
<miha> CrazyLemon: lej recept, maš žurko.. prvo rundo talaš original jegr, ko zmanjka pa lidl nadomestek.. noben ne bo opazu
<miha> :D
<CrazyLemon> miha to je pa res ja :D
<pitko> kako smo?
<pitko> kej novga
<Grega> samo tvoja vest, tvoja vest bo vedela za prevaro!
<Grega> bos lahko zivel s tako lazjo?
<CrazyLemon> itak da! vzel bi tisto razliko, Å¡el bi do loterije ter bi zadel na lotu
<CrazyLemon> vest lažje živi z lažjo če ima 3mio € v žepu
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Grega> CrazyLemon: eno vprasanje imam.. in zgleda da mi bos moral ti pomagat
<CrazyLemon> Grega js?
<CrazyLemon> si siguren?
<CrazyLemon> ker js ne bom dal tapravega odgovora na tvoje vprašanje!
<Grega> ja, ker si nafiso pregnal in ni drugega..
<CrazyLemon> Grega
<CrazyLemon> [19:56:10] * nafisa (~nafisa@unaffiliated/nafisa) has joined #ubuntu-si
<CrazyLemon> TO JE BILO VČERAJ!
<Grega> 20:23 < nafisa> nič, tnx, BigWhale ... grem kr dol ... dokler ni zdrah
<Grega> ker se te boji!
<Grega> anyway.. sploh ni vazno
<Grega> bolj je moj problem
<CrazyLemon> vidiš..zaradi takih besed je ni kle!
<CrazyLemon> ker "ni važno"
<CrazyLemon> :/
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, dej ze nehej no
<Grega> nehaj in pomagaj
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale js pomagam
<Grega> :(
<Grega> a hoces sliko??
<CrazyLemon> Grega pošlji jo nafisi na mail
<Grega> nafisa vem, da bi zahtevala sliko preden da diagnozo
<Grega> ne vem ce nudi support preko maila
<CrazyLemon> probaj
<Grega> ne vem al naj grem k urologu al prostitutki..
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> odvisno..a želiš da ti je najprej neprijetno potem prijetno..ali vice versa :D
<Grega> urolog verjetno ne nudi srecnega konca
<CrazyLemon> jah..odvisno od urologa :D
<Grega> jaz bi vseeno raje bil srecen na koncu, neglede na novice
<Grega> hhhmmmmmm
<Grega> o_O
<sasa84> juhuuu
<CrazyLemon> o lej jo zaljubljeno
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ? :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne se delat da ne veš  o čem govorim!
<CrazyLemon> js vem..župnik ve..pa tudi On ve!
<sasa84> On pa več ve kt župnik...to maš prou :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, in kok si kej drugač? :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ah..js sm skoraj vedno enako :D
<CrazyLemon> pa ti? si preživela šmarno goro? :>
<sasa84> mhm :)
<sasa84> ene 3x sm se mogla mal ustavt za minutko, d sm vsaj mal zadihala...
<sasa84> pišuka, je kr huda za go
<sasa84> gor
<sasa84> nasledn dan me je kr križ boleu :P
<CrazyLemon> da nisi preveč z boki migala nekje vmes? :))
<sasa84> po unih koreninah :P
<sasa84> nč...grem pančat zdj :)
<sasa84> nočkoooo ;)
<sasa84> priden bodi CrazyLemon :))))
<miha> wov, risk na facebooku
<miha> kul :D
#ubuntu-si 2013-01-07
<dz0ny> oh my pašniki are down
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] KuzLee: Re: Dual monitor  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39497/#p39497
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] napsy: Re: C MySQL api  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39498/#p39498
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Canonical predstavil Ubuntu za mobilne telefone  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39499/#p39499
<miha> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleCalendarWithEvolution sm dodal google koledarje, pa nč ne pokaže
<Pepelka> GoogleCalendarWithEvolution - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<CrazyLemon> why da faq bi uporabljal EVILution ?
<miha> zato ker je default v gnome2?
<zdobersek> why da faq bi uporabljal gnome2?
<zdobersek> :>
<sterna> ker mu je vsec
<miha> ker Å¡e nism upgrejdu na gnome3 :)
<sterna> konzervativc en :)
<miha> lol
<miha> ma, bom upgrejdu, ko bom menjal disk.
<miha> kmal
<miha> trenutno se mi res ne splača
<miha> pozabu v dropdownu označit pa shrant tist koledar, ki je mel kej not
<miha> :D
 * miha n00b
<sterna> js ne mislm da je to slabo v tem primeru
<miha> načeloma itak sam na LTS ciljam.
<miha> 10.04... 12.04
<miha> da mam kaos vsake pol leta je nesprejemljivo
<sterna> hm
<sterna> js ga sicer nimam ampak js nimam samo enga racunalnika tko da
<miha> mhm
<sterna> pa velik izkusenj pri fixanju kiksov in filanju bug reportov
<sterna> mi kr znese
<miha> sterna: včas mi je blo všeč upgrejdat pa reinštalirat pa vse
<sterna> tm k delam mam kde 4.9.5 k je zadnji release
<miha> mel neki časa gentoo :)
<sterna> tm k razvijam mam pa 4.10 rc
<sterna> joj gentoo
<sterna> no k sm bil js se mulc ga se ni blo
<sterna> na sreco.
<miha> :D
<sterna> -funroll-loops
<sterna> sm vidu enga k je mel to na sportnem avtu naliman
<miha> -march athon-xp -02 -omit-frame-pointer  neki takega?
<miha> -o2
<sterna> -fomit-frame-pointer ja
<sterna> pa -O99 valda
<sterna> ne tist je -O
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Cube 2: Sauerbraten 2013 "Collect Edition" FPS Game Update Brings New Maps And Game Modes  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/5M78rLj8nWI/cube-2-sauerbraten-2013-collect-edition.html
<sterna> level of permissible optimizations
<miha> aha
<miha> ja
<sterna> -O99 sicer ni nc dost drugac k -O2 ampak
<sterna> zgleda velik bl turbo
<miha> 2 so rekl da so skor zih dela vedno, ostalo pa kakor za kej?
<sterna> omit frame pointer ubistvu sam debugiranje onemogoc
<sterna> ja najvec je razlik med 2 3 pa 6
<sterna> od tam naprej pa skor nc
<sterna> v resnici je vse to zlo akademsko
<sterna> ce hoces da hitrejs dela namest gcc uporabljas icc ce si na x86
<sterna> prsparas precej
<sterna> sam ni pa free software tko da
<sterna> ti stalman pol tezi
<miha> preveč "free" tud ni vredu. GPL je čist zoprna licenca :(
<miha> AGPL pa Å¡e bolj
<sterna> nah
<sterna> to je sam za une k ne znajo zasluzt z lastnim delom
<sterna> ce se hoces slepat na tem kar so drugi nardil je zoprna, to drzi
<sterna> mislm da je to point
<miha> no ja. odvisn kako komercialno licenco ponudijo. ene so razumne, ene pa tolk da se ti nč manjšega ne splača?
<miha> pol pa še cenika nočejo objavit, da je vse po dogovoru
<miha> ***
<sterna> ja to je pa pac odvisno od avtorja
<sterna> their choice.
<uni4dfx> zakaj mi japonščina ne dela več na ubuntuju
<uni4dfx> sam katakano dela noče šaltat na pismenke
<miha> !t sl jp kaj ti ne dela? :)
<Pepelka> kaj ti ne dela?:)
<miha> hm
<lynxlynxlynx> maš še ustrezen locale?
<miha> !t sl ja kaj ti ne dela? :)
<uni4dfx> ぴっちか ちい まてりな しい めえ ちゅお うすたしぇ ぺでるしき
<Pepelka> 彼らは何:)動作しない
<uni4dfx> če zna kdo to prebrat se bo smeju
<miha> !t sl ja mora vse delat :)
<Pepelka> すべて:)を動作する必要があり
<uni4dfx> すべて
<uni4dfx> to lahk napišem
<uni4dfx> ne morm pa pismenk
<uni4dfx> kr neki
<miha> uni4dfx: pišeš ti to?
<uni4dfx> pišem v kakšnem smislu?
<miha> ne vem, japonsko?
<uni4dfx> ma tipkam Å¡e, na roke pa raj nebi :D
<miha> napiš kej s ! t
<miha> :)
<uni4dfx> こんにちは
<miha> !t ja sl こんにちは
<Pepelka> Pozdravljeni
<zdobersek> konichiwa!
<uni4dfx> yup
<uni4dfx> sam bi mogle bit pismenke
<uni4dfx> pa mi jih prasec noče narest
<dz0ny> kaj je z music playerji in linux http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/01/we-interview-the-mechanig-development-team?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG%21+Ubuntu%21%29
<dz0ny> je to holly grail, vsi hocejo to delat
<miha> sj je že vse v libih narejeno... gui je pa zabavn?
<uni4dfx> namest da bi skup stopil pa nardil enga dobrga
<uni4dfx> pismo kje nej to prašam
<uni4dfx> #ubuntu-ja ? :D
<miha> -jp morda?
<uni4dfx> al ne jp je
<lynxlynxlynx> a ti sam noče prikazat al ne morš vnest?
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče maš napačen IME / nastavitev
<uni4dfx> lynxlynxlynx ko napišeš ponavad prtisneš presledek da ti pokaže predloge
<uni4dfx> sam zdej se nč ne zgodi če presledek prtisnem
<uni4dfx> pomoje sam mankajo slovarji al pa kej
<uni4dfx> bom probu reinštalerat support
<miha> sam japoncev ni kej dost več na kanalu
<miha> kot tu
<uni4dfx> zato k so posiljeni z microsoftom
<sterna> uni4dfx: a mas input2?
<uni4dfx> s strani iZDAjalcev
<uni4dfx> sterna ne anthy
<sterna> to pa nism se mel
<sterna> brb, kosilo morm zrihtat pamzom
<lynxlynxlynx> a to prek scim?
<lynxlynxlynx> se spomnim, da je mel precej ločenih paketov, mogoče ti res manjkajo samo drugi cjk slovarji
<uni4dfx> ibus
<lynxlynxlynx> ahaha
<miha> http://money.cnn.com/2013/01/07/news/schmidt-richardson-north-korea/index.html
<lynxlynxlynx> dz0ny: dobil kontakt, tipo hoče 2k€ za domeno
<Pepelka> Bill Richardson, Google's Eric Schmidt start North Korea trip - Jan. 7, 2013
<lynxlynxlynx> pagerank 4 kao
<dz0ny> si mel google apps gor?
<uni4dfx> 今日は
<uni4dfx> aleluja
<uni4dfx> zgleda sta dva različna Anthyja, sm mel enga druzga... nice defaults ubuntu
<dz0ny> drugace 2k ne zgleda veliko
<lynxlynxlynx> za eno rovtarsko domeno?
<lynxlynxlynx> fental bom vse vire, v bistvu ne vem kako je Å¡e vedno lahko ocenjen tako visoko
<lynxlynxlynx> že kak mesec mimo
<lynxlynxlynx> google najde 6k zadetkov
<lynxlynxlynx> smešno
 * dz0ny thinking about app that warns periodically, before domains expire.
<lynxlynxlynx> sej ne vem, najbrž jo tisti švedski registrar ima
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak lastnik ni mrdnil
<lynxlynxlynx> niti potem, ko je že potekla in bila v serverhold
<lynxlynxlynx> nesreča pač, takoj jo je en pofarmal
<CrazyLemon> draga nesreča :)
<uni4dfx> ha kajkavska hrvaščina je praktično slovenščina
<uni4dfx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LZ6GGVVDIw&t=0m27s
<Pepelka> Uskršnji doručak u Gorskom kotaru - YouTube
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: d: to je tudi moje narečje
<uni4dfx> dz0ny aja kul :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny busanc!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<uni4dfx> zakaj ne anschlussamo kajkavske hrvaške?
<uni4dfx> nej en janšeta pokliče
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: maš ribnčane zraven, ne rebiš nč klicat
<uni4dfx> sam res kaj oni delajo pod hrvaško
<zdobersek> jelincica aktivirajte.
<zdobersek> on ma se izkusnje iz osamosvojitvene vojne
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jelincica nima casa.. marmelado dela ;)
<CrazyLemon> jelincic*
<zdobersek> predvsem je dober pr preganjanju otrok
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: 2.sv vojna je narisala meje, drugače so ljudje bolj kulturno/akademsko povezani s Slovenijo kot Hrvaško (veliko jih tudi dela v slo)
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Find Out Maximum Supported RAM Or Number Of Available DIMM Slots In Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/UVZyjYbVh_k/how-to-find-out-maximum-supported-ram.html
<miha> a ta ukaz iz te strani mi bo kej sesu? :D
<CrazyLemon> ne :)
<miha> :)
<CrazyLemon> More often than not, information contained in the DMI tables is inaccurate, incomplete or simply wrong.
<CrazyLemon> :)
<miha> no ja, pravi da lahk mam 2x4gb namest 2x2gb.
<miha> neki rezerve je Å¡e :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Looper je za kej?
<CrazyLemon> Maximum Capacity: 8 GB
<CrazyLemon> pravi dmidecode
<CrazyLemon> - Max. capacity of system memory: 16GB*        pravi proizvajalec
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek je ja
<miha> kaj * pomen?
<CrazyLemon> *Due to the operating system limitation, the actual memory size may be less than 4GB for the reservation for system usage under Windows® 32-bit OS. For Windows® 64-bit OS with 64-bit CPU, there is no such limitation.
<miha> to tud za ubuntu vela? :)
<CrazyLemon> očitno velja! ker vidim skoraj vseh 8gb rama! :)
<zdobersek> skoraj.
<CrazyLemon> LG press event cez 2h
<CrazyLemon> Samsung cez 6h
<CrazyLemon> ce koga zanima :)
<zdobersek> (meme:) LOOK AT ALL THIS STUFF I CAN'T AFFORD
<zdobersek> bbl
<lynxlynxlynx> (meme:) LOOK AT ALL THIS STUFF I DON'T NEED THAT I CAN'T AFFORD
<zdobersek> (meme:) LOOK AT ALL THIS STUFF I WISH I COULD AFFORD JUST SO I COULD BUY OTHER STUFF I DO NEED, LIKE A BMW
<zdobersek> am ... ja.
<zdobersek> tbh, ne rabim bmwja.
<zdobersek> bbl.
<sterna> js rabm bmw
<sterna> k sosedje mislnjo da sm reven zdej k mam colnagota.
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu 13.04 Login Screen Gets Minor Tweaks  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/G0tDBm3ydJY/ubuntu-13-04-login-screen-gets-minor-tweaks
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu 13.04 Login Screen Gets Minor Tweaks  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/G0tDBm3ydJY/ubuntu-13-04-login-screen-gets-minor-tweaks
<lynxlynxlynx> miha: mogoče je pa klicaj kriv
<miha> hm :)
<miha> a kdo uporabla typo3?
<miha> rad bi en normaln html editor, torej.. tinymce
<dz0ny> first one of many http://www.fuduntu.org/blog/2013/01/07/fuduntu-2013-1-release/
<Pepelka> » Fuduntu 2013.1 Released Fuduntu
<dz0ny> gaming oriented distro
<CrazyLemon> a je res gaming oriented če ima steam preinstalled? :)
<miha> nima preinstalled?
<CrazyLemon> . In addition to that, Valve has authorized us to distribute the Steam Linux package to our users and host it in our repositories.
<CrazyLemon> ah..nevermind :>
<CrazyLemon> our community can now install it themselves by installing the “steam” package.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] nova_smer: Re: Slobuntu 11.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39500/#p39500
<zdobersek> sterna: colnago je piece of art
<zdobersek> restore & preserve, mogoc bo nekoc prodajna cena enaka kot pr bmwju
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ELI5: What is Slobuntu?
<dz0ny> http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/24-letni-mariborcan-umrl-po-noci-popivanja/299634
<Pepelka> 24-letni Mariborčan umrl po noči popivanja :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<sterna> zdobersek: namorm vec k sm ga meu prejsno zimo v garazi
<sterna> pa so zalival roze tko da so bicikl tut zalil
<zdobersek> glede na situacijo ne bomo zbijal sal okol stajercev in njihove tolerance do alkohola.
<sterna> ma to je hardcore agrikultura.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: v tem Looperju v zgodbo vkljucijo time travel in satana, in je se kr gledljivo.
<zdobersek> good job.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ELI5?
<zdobersek> explain like I'm 5
<zdobersek> zomg :/
<zdobersek> a ne zvis ti na internetih?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne :(
<zdobersek> well get yo sorry big ass over here, we have McNuggets for free.
<CrazyLemon> in zdobersek niso vsi colnagi piece of art :)
<dz0ny> a šekdo sliš neko prasktanje v tle http://mp3.rtvslo.si/val202
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja
<zdobersek> kolega he pres kratkim dal 3.5k€ za rust
<CrazyLemon> v ozadju je sum
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek rust?
<zdobersek> jao, italijaner ...
<zdobersek> rust = okvir
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst..je tko težko napisat okvir? :D
<CrazyLemon> kak RUST pa je kupu?
<zdobersek> tko da ne, niso visit piece of art, so tudi piece of gold
<zdobersek> Len("rust") < Len("")
<zdobersek> PAC, 'rust' hjee krajs
<zdobersek> he*
<CrazyLemon> na koncu pa ma gor fulcrum race 7.. za 200€ .. okvir pa 3.5k? :D
<zdobersek> ... je*
<CrazyLemon> racing*
<zdobersek> Brb
<zdobersek> evo, issues fixed.
<zdobersek> ne, ma tud elektro dura ace gor
<zdobersek> obrocev pa tak kakih pet razlicnih parov
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nevermind sum.. je bil drug feed :D       in ja..prasketanje se slisi :)
<CrazyLemon> no to je pa fajn slisat
<CrazyLemon> edino kar me pri specialki zanima je ravno di2
<sterna> di2 je brezveze
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/kT0e Tomato zmore
<sterna> drago pa error prone
<Pepelka> ScreenCloud: Screenshot at 16:51:38
<sterna> dle od 105 se res nima smisla stegvat
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Slobuntu 11.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39501/#p39501
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a bomo kej nardil posodobljen ubuntu :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ?
<dz0ny> ono ko smo enkrat polet testiral
<dz0ny> Å¡e pred izidom 12.10
<dz0ny> btw tist manual obstja v html maybe
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny seveda
<dz0ny> kul
<dz0ny> bbl
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija || Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu | Pogosta vprašanja
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<CrazyLemon> pa ignoriraj 12.04 .. mernik je preveč len da bi ga pofixal
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Fuduntu 2013.1 Released With Netflix, Steam And E17 Support, New Default Dock  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/hNEcI-1YV3I/fuduntu-20131-released-with-netflix.html
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: pa slik ni :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny to ni ravno manual
<CrazyLemon> mal sm zamesal :)
<CrazyLemon> manual je pdf only
<CrazyLemon> faq pa je html :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: maš source do manuala?
<dz0ny> od*
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny amm.. na launchpadu ga dobiš :) "source"
<CrazyLemon> nizi so
<dz0ny> oh my
<CrazyLemon> !g launchpad ubuntu manual
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Manual in Launchpad https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual
<CrazyLemon> zdaj ne vem..a govoriš o manualu ali o "namizni pomoči" aka faq
<CrazyLemon> kar je pa dosegljivo z F1 :)
<dz0ny> ne unemu pdf
<dz0ny> tistemu pdf
<CrazyLemon> no to je pa ubuntu-manual @ LP :)
<dz0ny> mhm
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Slobuntu = Ubuntu s slov. prevodi po defaultu?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek med drugim.. klikni na link in preberi opis lazy boy :)
<CrazyLemon> "touch the washing machine with your phone to update your washing machine"
<CrazyLemon> đizs :)
<zdobersek> NFC?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jp
<sterna> moji otroc so hekerji
<CrazyLemon> LG je odkril NFC tags.. in jih zdaj dal povsod :)
<sterna> gorenje praln stroj so iz slovenscine spravl v anglescino
<sterna> serviser je reku da se ni vidu cesa tacga
<sterna> da ni v nobenih navodilih
<zdobersek> lol
<zdobersek> gorenje hladilnik sred munchenskega letalisca, ce kdorkoli kdaj tava tam.
<CrazyLemon> LG naredu "laser tv" :)
<CrazyLemon> smart refrigerator, smart oven, smart laundry, smart vaccuum ..everything is smart with LG! </promo> :D
<zdobersek> ... but is it free?
<CrazyLemon> of course!
<zdobersek> \o/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek prides - vzames - teces domov
<zdobersek> free with an effort!
<CrazyLemon> The 2013 LG OLED TV will launch in the US this March for $12,000
<CrazyLemon> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!
<zdobersek> But how heavy is it?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek not heavy at all
<zdobersek> What's the grip on the frame?
<CrazyLemon> "weightless"
<CrazyLemon> pa kok krat je že omenu "4k" nemoreš verjet
<CrazyLemon> vsaka druga je "4k"
<zdobersek> kolk je to resolucija?
<zdobersek> 4*1024 pixlov po sirini?
<zdobersek> !g 4K
<miha> CrazyLemon: čez 2 leti bo 2 jurja, čez 4 leta 500
<Pepelka> 4K resolution - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/4K_resolution
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek to je 3960x2160 or smth like that
<CrazyLemon> 4096 it is!
<zdobersek> sam ...
<zdobersek> gremo racunat.
<zdobersek> 4,096 × 2,304 pixels
<zdobersek> to je 16:9 format
<zdobersek> to je 72MB na frame pr RGBA formatu z 2 bajtoma na sample
<zdobersek> 1728MBps pr 24fps
<zdobersek> eh, nimam denarja.
<dz0ny> http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/01/07/yahoo-mail-users-hit-by-widespread-hacking-xss-exploit-seemingly-to-blame
<Pepelka> Yahoo Mail Allegedly Hacked via XSS Exploit
<dz0ny> kdo se to uporablja sploh
<zdobersek> melissa!
<dz0ny> :d
<zdobersek> al pa je naskrivaj se kr na gmailu?
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/AjaJv.jpg
<dz0ny> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-20931304
<Pepelka> BBC News - Gamers hired by father to 'kill' son in online games
<dz0ny> sedaj pa neresno vprašanje: A vas je kdo že skušal najeti, da nekam pridete? :)
<miha> dz0ny: khm? kak biznis maš ti to :)
<dz0ny> d: Ene parkrat se mi je zgodilo, enkrat me je pa ena obtožila da sm ji msn bral?
<dz0ny> pol sem ji pa rekel wtf mene zanima kaj ti po msju pišeš, je bla pa še bolj razpalena
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a najela te je kot escort? :>
<dz0ny> haha, nah sam obtožila
<dz0ny> mislimfolk preveč filme gleda
<dz0ny> aja pa pogledat kdo je pošto poslal, jao
<CrazyLemon> kdo sploh Å¡e uporablja msn? :)
<dz0ny> ma to je bilo kakšne 3 leta nazaj
<dz0ny> take so to Å¡torije z amaterji
<dz0ny> sasa84: zivjo
<sasa84> oj dz0ny
<dz0ny> sasa84: a si kdaj uporabljala MSN ? :)
<zdobersek> en je mene enkrat klicu, se v OS, ce znam hekat, ker mu je nekdo v MSN 'heknu'
<dz0ny> zdobersek: MSN? hotmail?
<zdobersek> windows messenger?
<dz0ny> aja, logish
<dz0ny> http://lifehacker.com/5973750/download-adobe-creative-suite-2-including-photoshop-and-illustrator-for-free
<Pepelka> Download Adobe Creative Suite 2, Including Photoshop and Illustrator, for Free
<CrazyLemon> ce imas star računalnik
<CrazyLemon> al neki takega je fora
<sasa84> dz0ny, sem...kšne 5 let nazaj
<dz0ny> mhm ravno za v vbox biblo
<sasa84> zakaj dz0ny ?
<dz0ny> bi bilo
<zdobersek> bbl.
<dz0ny> sasa84: ah nč, samo debato smo mel o hekerskih nepodvigih
<zdobersek> curl POST overflow!
<zdobersek> to je moj hekerski presezek.
<sasa84> dz0ny, aaa :)
<sasa84> sem misnla, da sva že kdaj sajbrala skp :$
<dz0ny> ko vorimo o presežkih http://www.ijs.si/ijsw/IJS
<Pepelka> IJS - Institut "Jozef Stefan"
<dz0ny> ko govorimo*
<dz0ny> hmod siola iptv je nenadoma začel nedelovat na raspi
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a imaš playlisto kje pri roki? :)
<dz0ny> mhm
<CrazyLemon> aja..za siol iptv moraš met dva vhoda ane?
<CrazyLemon> amm.. mrežni kartici
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ne
<dz0ny> samo eno
<dz0ny> tud prek wlana gre
<dz0ny> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AhfCHot5bHbFcnNRZVlJdjRLbXhydE1PU3BOcnJVbGc#gid=0
<Pepelka> 302 Moved
<dz0ny> počaki da se naloži
<dz0ny> pa klikni meni orodja
<dz0ny> create m3u je zate
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pol se pa mora spremenit port iz data v trunk ali tudi to ni treba?
<dz0ny> samo video povezes na eno prosto mestu na ruterju
<dz0ny> video port
<dz0ny> pozenes tvheadend in je
<CrazyLemon> ja..in iz tega porta nato v PC
<dz0ny> al pa multicasttv ce si na win
<dz0ny> ne
<CrazyLemon> kar pomeni 2 mrežni :)
<dz0ny> ne samo eno rabiš no
<dz0ny> to je bilo včasih
<CrazyLemon> jah ne morem met na eth1 data in video
<dz0ny> dva kabla gesta na ruter iz modema
<dz0ny> eden jw wan
<dz0ny> drugi video
<CrazyLemon> nimam routerja :) mislim imam.. siolov modem
<dz0ny> probi z trunk
<dz0ny> v bistvu moras lan(lokalno omrežje floodat z multicast in dela)
<dz0ny> a za lan0 nič maš multicast?
<dz0ny> ipconfig eth0 multicast , etc
<CrazyLemon> jp
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, men je 1x dz0ny naštimu siolov modem :P
<sasa84> priden fant tale naš dz0ny !
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 niti modema si ne znaš zrihtat?
<CrazyLemon> sramota
<CrazyLemon> :/
<miha> CrazyLemon: ko obupaš, pa siol tvin :)
<CrazyLemon> miha sm obupal in siol tvin je vedno bil prva možnost :>
<CrazyLemon> edina* :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, nek je blo narobe...pa mi je on prek neta poštimu :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lej..sj kul ..vedno je neki narobe in nekdo drug to poštima.. lazy ass :>
<sasa84> :(
<sasa84> dz0ny, save me!
<CrazyLemon> coz she's too lazy to save herself :>
<sasa84> :(
<Grumpek> srecnega pa zdravega vsem :)
<sterna> a ti si pa musliman
<CrazyLemon> a muslimani imajo danes NY? :)
<miha> hristus se rodi?!
<CrazyLemon> mogoce je pa pravoslavne vere s slabim obcutkom za cas? :)
<CrazyLemon> kot miha ! ki ima ta obcutek za cas!
<miha> :)
<sterna> al kdo ze dons praznuje arbitrarn failover periode zemljine orbite
<CrazyLemon> res je miha ..danes naj bi se rodil 'hristos' :)
<miha> se je že, ob 00:00
<CrazyLemon> vec o tem sasa84 !
<sterna> kaj pa sasa84 ve o koledarjih
<sterna> takrat ni blo TAI, da bi kdo sploh lahko vedu, kdaj se je ubogi tesar rodil
<miha> če dobr pomislim, po miklavžu, božičku in dedku mrazu.. bi še en božiček prov pršu
<sterna> hudica, se cerkve niso opolnoci po plehu tolkle!
<CrazyLemon> miha pa nato Å¡e en dedek mraz!
<CrazyLemon> 14. :)
<miha> CrazyLemon: yess
<CrazyLemon> in nato enkrat pride bajramček če se ne motim!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> sterna, pa sej jezus se verjetn ni rodil 25. dec. po gregorijanskem :P
<Grumpek> em kak jezus ?
<sterna> miha: vids, ce bi blo po gulicevo, bi komot lastno religijo ustanovil pa dobil drzavn dnar
<Grumpek> matr nisem mel cajta prej pridit na forum
<CrazyLemon> Grumpek tist hipi z brado
<Grumpek> :/
<sterna> sasa84: 100% se ni
<Grumpek> a un ko mi je 2 jurja dolzn ?
<miha> sterna: jst bi sam še enga božička.. januar je tak..pust
<CrazyLemon> Grumpek mogoče.. če ga vidiš da zgine za veliko noč.. je to ta ja
<Grumpek> bo kr pravi :)
<sterna> miha: ja sej
<sterna> ustanovis religijo k ma takrat zacetek letnega cikla
<sterna> posles jankovicu da naj pusti lucke do takrat
<sterna> pa si done
<sasa84_> 25. se je dal božič zto, k je bil 25. takrat že v koledarju
<Grumpek> neki je takrat ze blo ja
<sasa84_> rimljani so mel dan nepremagljivega sonca
<Grumpek> ziher so se fajn meli tisti dan
<sterna> oni so se mel kr vsak dan fajn
<sterna> mislm ce so bli iz prave druzbe
<sterna> regarding slavery pa
<sterna> sm ucer vidu django unchained
<sterna> zanimiv film
<Grumpek> kot da je danes kaj drugace ;)
<sterna> je ja
<sterna> v povprecju ni treba tok dalec bezat ce pobegnes iz suzenjstva
<Grumpek> je pa suzenjstvo dosti bolj prefinjeno in manj ljudi bezi :)
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Photoshop CS2 Now Available for Free, Works Fine in WINE  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/JXIbO_Fe9ro/photoshop-cs2-available-for-free-works-fine-in-wine
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Photoshop CS2 Now Available for Free, Works Fine in WINE  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/JXIbO_Fe9ro/photoshop-cs2-available-for-free-works-fine-in-wine
<miha> !g win9
<Pepelka> Win9 installer Concept - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=539gfwry-ww
<dz0ny> http://clippy.in/b/YJLM9W
<Pepelka> Clippy Alpha
<dz0ny> Favorite Linux Commands
<uni4dfx> Yeee sprejet na Seoul National University \o/
<zdobersek> Oppan ..
<sterna> uni4dfx: a ti?
<uni4dfx> mhm
<sterna> uni4dfx: a se selis tja?
<uni4dfx> recimo za ene 2 let :D
<uni4dfx> če bo ratal
<uni4dfx> čene pa kak let
<sasa84_> če ma punco tam :P
<sasa84_> a bomo povableni na ohcet? :P
<sterna> prima, cestitam
<uni4dfx> sasa ssssh :D
<sasa84_> uni4dfx, čestitke... pa povab k bo :P
<sterna> also pics or it didnt happen
<sterna> ni treba, hecam se
<sasa84_> :D
<uni4dfx> sj nism več z njo... no ne bom več dolg :D
<uni4dfx> lahk pa pridete kej na obisk
<zdobersek> mhm :>
<lynxlynxlynx> hehe
<lynxlynxlynx> bravo
<lynxlynxlynx> a to je podiplomc al kaj?
<sterna> uni4dfx: zakaj ne bos vec dolg, ce se tja selis?
<sterna> a je ona tle?
<sterna> al je sam internetna romanca.
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: congrats
<miha> gangam style!
<sterna> al si jo rabu sam za vizo :)
<sasa84_> sterna, LOL :))) haha, za vizo :D
<ziga555> Dobil sem nota 10.1 :)
<sterna> sasa84_: to ni tko redko
<sterna> da se folk poroci za vizo al pa zeleno karto
<dz0ny> A: My manager thinks Excel is a suitable replacement to a database. B: :) Derp: He gets more money than you while thinking this
<sterna> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x8m5d0_everything-is-amazing-and-nobody-i_fun#.UOswIdFFSlg
<Pepelka> "Everything is amazing and nobody is happy" - Video Dailymotion
<sterna> ce se kdo ni vidu, better watch it.
<lynxlynxlynx> ugibam, da je luis ck?
<sterna> ja
<sterna> gdo pa drug
<miha> ziga555: cool
<miha> dz0ny: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.5/en/mysql-for-excel.html
<Pepelka> MySQL :: MySQL 5.5 Reference Manual :: 26 MySQL for Excel
<miha> http://ces.cnet.com/8301-34450_1-57562308/nvidia-announces-own-shield-gaming-device-at-ces/ android <3
<Pepelka> Nvidia announces own 'Shield' gaming device at CES | CES 2013: Tablets and E-book Readers - CNET Blogs
<ziga555> Eno vprašanje, ima kdo ubuntu na prenosniku? Kako onemogočiti da ko se vklopi slušalke, da bi se zvočniki izklopili?
<dz0ny> ziga555: a ni to "fizično" rešeno
<ziga555> kako to misliš?
<ziga555> Ne
<ziga555> V windowsu dela ločeno
<ziga555> Tu pa je zvok na obeh izhodih
<dz0ny> intel?
<lynxlynxlynx> lahko bi blo kej k'Å¡e nism vidu
<sasa84__> ziga555, maš novo tablco? :)
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: https://noembed.com/i/http://media.dumpert.nl/foto/96af4b1a_achtervolging.gif d:
<sasa84__> ziga555, a da bi bil zvok na zvočnikih od laptopa in slušalkah?
<lynxlynxlynx> wat
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.cracked.com/blog/6-harsh-truths-that-will-make-you-better-person
<Pepelka> 6 Harsh Truths That Will Make You a Better Person | Cracked.com
<lynxlynxlynx> priporočam
<ziga555> sasa84__ ja
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Phone Download Will Be ‘Ready Late February’  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Yq9tanuejHk/ubuntu-phone-download-will-be-ready-late-february
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Phone Download Will Be ‘Ready Late February’  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Yq9tanuejHk/ubuntu-phone-download-will-be-ready-late-february
<Grumpek> woho :)
<uni4dfx> je*** ti stanovanja v seulu, sej niso normalni :D
<uni4dfx> tega še janša nebi mogu plačat
<ziga555> sasa84__ mam tudi novo tablico jo. Bo treba hitro pofleshat ubuntu gor :P
<zdobersek> sej mas punco tam :>
<uni4dfx> zdobersek ma ne morm bit pr njenih tastarih :D
<Grumpek> vesda si lahka... sam pol bos 2 leti dober igralc
<sterna> kva je pa problem z njenimi starsi
<dz0ny> mamo kaksen gif stacktrace or it didn't happen ?
<sasa84__> http://cdn-www.cracked.com/articleimages/ob/publicrestroomsheader_wm.jpg
<sasa84__> lol
<sasa84__> ja ziga555, sm vidla, da maš samsunga
<sasa84__> :))
<sasa84__> je kul?
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ole! lih diplomiram pa se dobiva v seoulu!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon a maš kej spare keša? XD i could use a roommate
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx no..roommate ti ne bom..bom pa posrfal tvoj couch :)))
<uni4dfx> ja pr teh cenah bom biu lahko ful vesel če bom mel kauč :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx a ni bl zen če imaš manj takih stvari v stanovanju :))
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx kake so sploh cene?
<uni4dfx> stanovanja sm že nehu gledat ker se začnejo pr €1000/mesec
<uni4dfx> plus dat morš nek bolan depozit k ga sicer dobiš nazaj sam tazga dnarja nimaš kje staknt (po 15 čukov in več)
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> res bolan depozit..why d fak
<uni4dfx> housing bubble
<uni4dfx> http://www.nearsubway.com/
<Grumpek> lol kake cene :/
<Pepelka> NearSubway.com - All types of Seoul accommodation finder
<Grumpek> kolk je kartonska skatla, zraven smetnjaka ? 250e/mesec ?
<uni4dfx> hehe
<uni4dfx> neki tazga ja
<Grumpek> kruto
<Grumpek> drago drzavo si si najdu
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx enga sugar daddya si najdi
<CrazyLemon> :p
<uni4dfx> lool
<uni4dfx> sej se dobi tud manše zadeve
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: ideas http://www.hostmeinca.com/
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx jah nč lool... mu boš pač pospravu flat v mini krilu.. on pa ti bo plačal mesečno rento :>
<Pepelka> Host me in California
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx awesome članek :)
<lynxlynxlynx> aha
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon http://www.nearsubway.com/page/luxuy_penthouse/luxuy_penthouse_03.asp?p_code=LH0367
<Pepelka> NearSubway.com - All types of Seoul accommodation finder
<uni4dfx> 9500€ na mesec :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx 400m² !
<CrazyLemon> skromn fant si ;)
<uni4dfx> hehe bom happy če bom mel 40m²
<uni4dfx> no tole bi Å¡e Å¡lo http://www.nearsubway.com/page/apartment_rental/Seoul_apartments_04.asp?p_code=AR11158
<Pepelka> NearSubway.com - All types of Seoul accommodation finder
<CrazyLemon> http://www.nearsubway.com/page/apartment_rental/Seoul_apartments_04.asp?p_code=AR11106
<Pepelka> NearSubway.com - All types of Seoul accommodation finder
<uni4dfx> 30m², depozit 700€, 450€/mesc, 5min od podzemne
<CrazyLemon> no ta je Å¡e bl cheap depozit
<uni4dfx> pazi 5 miljonov depozit
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<uni4dfx> :D
<uni4dfx> also, no furniture :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx furniture is overrated!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> true, true
<CrazyLemon> http://live.cnet.com/Event/Thread.aspx?Id=76072      samsung event ce koga zanima
<Pepelka> CES 2013: Samsung press conference live blog | CNET
<CrazyLemon> live stream
<CrazyLemon> verjetno bodo predstavili S4 :)
<dz0ny> no it's LCDFreezer
<CrazyLemon> jp :p
<dz0ny> ideja android kamere je awsome, mi ne bo treba več canona hekat
<uni4dfx> haha 450000KRW na mesc, kul, sam pol pa hočjo 30 miljonov depozita... me ma da bi poklicu tisto cifro tm jih zbudu pa poslal v kurac
<CrazyLemon> sam 30mio S3
<dz0ny> to this day or only today
<CrazyLemon> to this day
<CrazyLemon> ja
<dz0ny> here comes the w8 shit
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> govori o HDju kot da je to neki novega
<dz0ny> oh now it is samsung fastboot :d
<dz0ny> and then it sink! subliminal message :)
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> si pa res  zagret w8 hater :)
<dz0ny> ne w8 pač w8 UI -> metro
<CrazyLemon> ni metro :p
<CrazyLemon> da faq
<CrazyLemon> no S4
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Adobe Are NOT Giving Photoshop Away Afterall…  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/5ystxHWYG2I/adobe-are-not-giving-photoshop-away-afterall
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Adobe Are NOT Giving Photoshop Away Afterall…  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/5ystxHWYG2I/adobe-are-not-giving-photoshop-away-afterall
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<dz0ny>  ’absolutely not’ giving away free copies of anything
<dz0ny> master troll +1kXP
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] nova_smer: Re: Slobuntu 11.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39502/#p39502
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡koda
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Slobuntu 11.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39503/#p39503
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] nova_smer: Re: Slobuntu 11.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39504/#p39504
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon ^^ kaj ma slobuntu ma,  kar 12.04 nima?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Slobuntu 11.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39505/#p39505
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny preinstalled shit + dock -unity
<CrazyLemon> poglej si 11.10
<CrazyLemon> čeprav tam je unity
<CrazyLemon> torej + unity :D
<dz0ny> aha, mhm gledam slikce. Samo me je zanimalo tvoje mnenje
<lynxlynxlynx> slovenščina je privzeta doh
<lynxlynxlynx> glavni point
<CrazyLemon> med drugim ja
<CrazyLemon> pa flash je privzet
<dz0ny> torej nima nič xtra lokalizacije
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e neki
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: torrentu daš lahko webseed iz dropboxa
<CrazyLemon> autohop - tv ad free
<CrazyLemon> tale si pa upa :)
<dz0ny> a?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ma en tip iz USA ponuja storitve prek satelita.. in ponuja napravo za gledanje tvja brez reklam :)
<dz0ny> a ni to že tivo počel?
<dz0ny> ok prek satelita je drugo sam vseen
<CrazyLemon> tivo je snemal oddaje kok js vem
<dz0ny> ja pa preskočilo je reklame
 * dz0ny se je odloču da gre buildat slo2ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<CrazyLemon> zmeni se z matjažem da prevzameš slobuntu (tm) :D
<lynxlynxlynx> me ne no
<lynxlynxlynx> sodelujta ane
<dz0ny> Adobe is having problems. http://forums.adobe.com/message/4974662
<Pepelka> Adobe Community: Recommendations for laptop specs to run CS2 and FrameMaker 8
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: +1, samo če matjaž ni odziven, kakor je CrazyLemon zapisal, potem nimam izbire.
<lynxlynxlynx> a tud prek maila al samo forum gleda?
<CrazyLemon> : 05.01.2013 17:14:28
<CrazyLemon> zadnji obisk :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38739/#p38739
<Pepelka> Slobuntu 10.10.2 (Stran 2) - Novice - Ubuntu.si forum
<CrazyLemon> no pa je tko kot sm napisal -unity +dock :)
<lynxlynxlynx> temu težko rečeš neodzivnost
<LorD_DDooM> Slobuntu je bila precej všečna distribucija v 10.xx eri, škoda da ni prevzel Unity in se vrgel v PCLinuxOS s tistimi Docky platformami.
<lynxlynxlynx> sej prej je bil na pclos
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡e prej pa na mandrivi
<LorD_DDooM> To ne vem, poznam samo ko je bila na ubuntu based.... prejnjih verzij ne poznam.
<LorD_DDooM> Slobuntu 10.10 sem imel donedavnega na enemu kompu od staršev...super je bilo
<dz0ny> Moja ideja je Å¡e vedno:
<dz0ny> 1. Pustiti vse UI dele tako kot so v orginalu
<dz0ny> 2. Privzet je slo jezik in slo programi, ter bližnjice, domača stran slo radiji -> slo vsebina
<dz0ny> 3. En app ki se zažene ob prvem zagonu in uporabniku pove kje se kaj najde(pomoč, svetovanje irc, forum, novice), kako se kaj naredi (prenese slike,posanme cd, igra kakšno igro)
<dz0ny> #short manifesto
<dz0ny> 1. & 2. sta končana. 3. Not so much
<dz0ny> tomažu bom pisal, če kdo še želi pomagat je vabljen.
<CrazyLemon> kdo je tomaž? :)
<dz0ny> eh matjaž, long day sindrom (dnevno operiram z dvemi matjaži in enim tomažom)
#ubuntu-si 2013-01-08
<lynxlynxlynx> valda namizje z ilegalnim logom od ubuntusi
<CrazyLemon> ilegalnim? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> a ne krši uradnega cgpja?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi kršil?
<CrazyLemon> pol ga krši cca. 50% LoCo
<CrazyLemon> skupin
<lynxlynxlynx> spomnim se, da so težil okrog majic
<CrazyLemon> ja..majice so druga zadeva :)
<lynxlynxlynx> zakaj?
<lynxlynxlynx> ornk cgpji majo noter vse živo
<lynxlynxlynx> stvari, ki jih res ne bi pričakoval
<CrazyLemon> ker je to že comercial zadeva :)
<lynxlynxlynx> ja kje si pa videl tak pravni red?
<lynxlynxlynx> kršitve avtorskega prava dovoljene v nekomercialne namene
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..na loco meetingu nam niso težili glede logotipa pa so konkretno pregledali stran
<CrazyLemon> in nismo edini ki nimamo original logotipa gor
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj pa avtor slo logotipa?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj pa z avtorjem logotipa?
<dz0ny> :) ja ga je moral slo avtor prvo vprašač če lahko šprka po njem
<dz0ny> vprašal*
<dz0ny> bo kdo kaj prevajal to http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/01/we-interview-the-mechanig-development-team
<Pepelka> Interview With Devs Behind New Ubuntu Tweak Tool ‘Mechanig’ | OMG! Ubuntu!
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če je karkoli vprašal
<CrazyLemon> imamo pa spremenjen logo že od začetka
<dz0ny> in to so vam odobril
<dz0ny> potem ne vidim razloga, da bi imel kdo kaj proti
<dz0ny> zaenkrat...
<dz0ny> DBAD License lol
<CrazyLemon> 'odobrili' niso nic.. niso pa tezili :D
<dz0ny> gledam sosede http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/wiki/EUdict_-_vi%C5%A1ejezi%C4%8Dni_prevoditelj
<Pepelka> EUdict - višejezični prevoditelj - Ubuntu-hr
<CrazyLemon> oni imajo tudi spremenjen logo
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> pa so bili uraden loco
<CrazyLemon> nč..sleep time
<CrazyLemon> LN
<dz0ny> LN
<dz0ny> http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Share_It oh my
<Pepelka> Share it - Ubuntu-RS Wiki
<dz0ny> kul ideja
<miha> a se kdo ukvarja s typo3?
<dz0ny> ne, a te se vedno editor muci
<miha> tud
<miha> pa neke prazne odstavke mi dela na začetku pa konc
<miha> jezi me, ker po eni strani so določene stvari enostavne s tem typoscript. zezajo me pa stvari, ko ne bi pričakoval
<miha> ok najdu rešitev http://lists.typo3.org/pipermail/typo3-english/2011-December/078642.html
<Pepelka> [TYPO3-english] Content of FLUIDTEMPLATE polluted with <p class="bodytext">&nbsp; </p>
<sterna> typo3 uporablja CVI
<sterna> al kakorkoli se jim ze zdaj rece
<sasa84> juhuuu
<miha> CVI what
<sterna> ja te tipi k delajo frontend za vsa ministrstva pa vse
<sterna> to je en glomazn typo3
<sterna> so hotl ene plugine enkrat, pa na sreco nism mel casa
<sterna> k je totaln can of worms
<miha> :)
<miha> ma začel zdj delat neki iz nule. pa se še navajam na typo3.
<dz0ny> q: kteri cms framework solidno podpira haml, jade
<dz0ny> crazylemon ko bos mel cas mi prosim prilepi svg logota
<sasa84> dz0ny, CrazyLemon Å¡e spi :\
<sterna> si ga tok zmatrala
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a ti  nisem že 1x? :)
<dz0ny> !g ubuntu-si crazylemon svg dz0ny
<Pepelka>  /webhp?hl=sl
<dz0ny> :/
<miha> !g ubuntu-si crazylemon svg
<Pepelka> barva besedila na logotipu ubuntu.si (Stran 1) - Ubuntu.si dejavnosti ... https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5557/
<CrazyLemon> <dz0ny> zivjo imaš ubuntu-si logo v svg?
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> imam
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> http://ubuntuone.com/0EumILkyg0XUvVwiBZKlQz
<CrazyLemon> <dz0ny> kaj pa samo logo to je povezava do logotipa
<Pepelka> Ubuntu logo with Lugos
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> pvt ni indexiran :>
<miha> Å¡e ne
<CrazyLemon> :))
<zdobersek> ah, nekje je ...
<zdobersek> sem ze prisu do raznoraznih podatkov enega modela v srednji, ktermu je nekok ratal izpostavt trdi disk googlovemu pajku
<lynxlynxlynx> http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/post/40004569201
<Pepelka> When someone tries to kill a zombie process - DevOps Reactions
<dz0ny> http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2013/01/08/it-begins-valve-and-xi3-team-for-steam-box/
<Pepelka> It Begins: Valve And Xi3 Team For ‘Piston’ Steam Box | Rock, Paper, Shotgun
<dz0ny> http://www.adobe.com/downloads/cs2_downloads/index.html dokler si spet ne premislijo
<Pepelka> Adobe - CS2 Downloads
<dz0ny> http://metro.co.uk/2013/01/08/pro-gun-advocate-alex-jones-rants-at-piers-morgan-in-studio-debate-3342681/
<Pepelka> Pro-gun advocate Alex Jones rants at Piers Morgan in studio 'debate' | Metro News
<zdobersek> 'Gang-bangers shooting each other.'
<zdobersek> YEah.
<CrazyLemon> wii..dobu paket ki je bil shippan 1.12.
<dz0ny> android pc thingy or bike thingy
<CrazyLemon> android pc thingy
<CrazyLemon> mini usb <->usb
<CrazyLemon> ampak tokrat ni za pc... ampak za avto :)
<dz0ny> adapter si kupil :)
<dz0ny> ?
<CrazyLemon> kabl
<dz0ny> that hard to make? q: koliko si pa dal?
<CrazyLemon> manj kot euro :>
<CrazyLemon> 1.2$
<CrazyLemon> -€0.97 EUR
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> kok je bla pa poštnina, mislim china pa to
<dz0ny> http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/01/08/us-usa-crime-software-idUSBRE90702L20130108
<Pepelka> Chinese man pleads guilty in $100 million stolen software sting| Reuters
<dz0ny> http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2012/12/msg00002.html amd64 most popular architecture according to popcon
<Pepelka> Misc Developer News (#31)
<zdobersek> \o/
<sasa84> zdobersek, čafči
<zdobersek> ciao sasa84
 * sasa84 pristavi đezvico, odvije čokolado in ponudi zdobersek 
<sterna> you humans are all alike
<sasa84> alien, what do u mean???
<sterna> alien?
<sterna> i was made in china.
<sterna> no sej to je alien i guess
<sasa84> even worse :S
<sterna> replicant.
<sterna> se 6 let do blade runnerja
<sasa84> kopija vesoljca :P
<sterna> kitajci pa res ne kopirajo
<sterna> oni sam delajo po narocilu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny 0€ :)
<CrazyLemon> DX ponuja free shipping
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=RO7QbCqFY7Y#!
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Phone OS Demonstration by Mark Shuttleworth at CES 2013 - YouTube
<dz0ny> ql
<dz0ny> https://github.com/huceke/omxplayer/issues/91
<Pepelka> IPTV Streams. Some work (same encoding) others don't (OMX.broadcom.video_decode wait event 0x00000003 timeout 300) · Issue #91 · huceke/omxplayer · GitHub
<dz0ny> upps
<dz0ny> http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/08/nokia-confirms-its-keeping-an-open-mind-about-using-android-in-future-message-to-microsoft-dont-take-support-for-granted/
<Pepelka> Nokia Confirms It’s Keeping An Open Mind About Using Android In Future. Message To Microsoft: Don’t Take Support For Granted? | TechCrunch
 * dz0ny thinking about buying Nokia Android phone in year  2014
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu: LightDM Black Screen When Using SSD Workaround  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/2xe8pqtHjrw/ubuntu-lightdm-black-screen-when-using.html
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/uAQxE.jpg
<miha> dz0ny: kul
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> tole pa repostam http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ASPgOv7GL7o
<Pepelka> Преступное головотяпство со смертельным исходом - YouTube
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Steam Linux Console Gets Showed Off At CES  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/v_myTKy-9wQ/steam-linux-console-gets-showed-off-at-ces
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Steam Linux Console Gets Showed Off At CES  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/v_myTKy-9wQ/steam-linux-console-gets-showed-off-at-ces
<dz0ny> zorb + rusi = fail
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] daddy1: Intel 945 gm problem  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39506/#p39506
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] [How To] Install Photoshop CS2 in WINE  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/JXIbO_Fe9ro/photoshop-cs2-available-for-free-works-fine-in-wine
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Phone Download, Source Will Arrive ‘February’, At MWC  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Yq9tanuejHk/ubuntu-phone-download-will-be-ready-late-february
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Adobe Are Not Giving Photoshop Away Afterall…  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/5ystxHWYG2I/adobe-are-not-giving-photoshop-away-afterall
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Steam Linux Console Gets Detailed At CES  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/9PUwZZGyaio/steam-linux-console-gets-detailed-at-ces
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] [How To] Install Photoshop CS2 in WINE  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/JXIbO_Fe9ro/photoshop-cs2-available-for-free-works-fine-in-wine
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Phone Download, Source Will Arrive ‘February’, At MWC  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Yq9tanuejHk/ubuntu-phone-download-will-be-ready-late-february
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Adobe Are Not Giving Photoshop Away Afterall…  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/5ystxHWYG2I/adobe-are-not-giving-photoshop-away-afterall
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Steam Linux Console Gets Detailed At CES  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/9PUwZZGyaio/steam-linux-console-gets-detailed-at-ces
<dz0ny> miha: u easy :)
<miha> lol
<miha> mimgrede, tole omg ni bug
<miha> idiot sm dvakrat dodal isti feed pa ne opazu :D
<miha> Å¡e neki pozabu, no zdj bo :)
<dz0ny> !t2 testing !testing
<Seniorita> ! testiranje
<dz0ny> d:
<sterna> skos bi sam neki testiral
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<zdobersek> se je kdo ze kdaj igral s pulseaudijem kot sound serverjem na enem sistemu in s clienti na drugih?
<dz0ny> http://imgur.com/XcLUK.jpg
<uni4dfx> da fak ravnokar mi je en na Freenode začel reklamirat creationism
<uni4dfx> <YoltA> Hello. i'm  eRic  48 M France. I'm there to share information concerning theories about our origins. Monotheism  & Evolution's theory are based on beliefs  'cause nothing in science can establish that these  théories are correct
<uni4dfx> <YoltA> However, the new one considering that we have been created by human beings of a most advanced civilisation mastering biotechnologies (intelligent Design) is enlightened with real facts. Wanna read about it ?
<dz0ny> zdobersek: predvajanje na win, samo ni delalo
<dz0ny> zdobersek: jack2 dela bp, amak samo med linux sistemi
<zdobersek> uni4dfx: tvoj response?
<uni4dfx> <uni4dfx> No. Get the fuck out of my sight before I report you.
<zdobersek> dz0ny: si kej prakticiru z videi? je lag problem?
<zdobersek> uni4dfx: ne ... odjebaj ga & reportaj.
<uni4dfx> <uni4dfx> I thought this server was free of you braindead social leeches.
<zdobersek> boljs.
<uni4dfx> kje se to reporta
<CrazyLemon> kaj bi pa reportal?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> spam/advertising
<CrazyLemon> #freenode
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/hyoHB.jpg
<sterna> u u
<sterna> ne ga reportat!
<sterna> pocak da ga convertamo!
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ne z videom se nisem igral
<sterna> evo sm mu msgju
<sterna> 16:19<sterna> hi, i was told you have insufficient information to accept the theory of biological evolution
<sterna> 16:20<sterna> may i enlighten you with the missing pieces?
<uni4dfx> lol give up, taki so lost cause
<zdobersek> heheheh
<sterna> ok zdej bom baje dobil esej k dokazuje da evolucija ne drzi
<sterna> i love shredding those.
<lynxlynxlynx> it's only a theory!11
<sterna> yes, it is
<sterna> but for lack of a better one, we're bound to accept it.
<uni4dfx> gravity is only a theory too
<yang2> uni4 tisto je freenode spam
<CrazyLemon> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/01/steam-linux-console-gets-detailed-at-ces
<sterna> ah kurac
<sterna> je ze obupal
<sterna> napisu sm mu manj k 100 vrstic kritike na tist kar je pejstnu
<sterna> 16:33<YoltA> it'd ur point znd im' not there to convince. However, thx for sharing ur opinion . Got to let u now .. bye :)
<yang2> uni4 sem ga jst reportal namesto tebe
<sterna> meh
<sterna> jsm pa upal da globoko debato
<yang2> verjetno je trollbot
<yang2> not human
<sterna> je human k ful typote dela
<sterna> pa odgovarja no
<sterna> mislm
<sterna> dal mi je link na root enga sajta pa sm reku da mi ne dela pa ce ma link direkt na article
<sterna> pa mi je dau
<yang2> ja blazno so poznali biotehnologijo 3000 let nazaj
<yang2> s kerga plantea je ta padel
<sterna> sm preprican da bi ti znal povedat, ce bi ga vprasu
<zdobersek> sej to je skusal razlozt :>
<yang2> verjetno
<sterna> kva je ze un planet
<sterna> k ma tok lousy navigacijo?
<sterna> k bi se mogu neki v nas zaletet par tednov nazaj pa ga sploh nikjer bliz ni
<zdobersek> neki na N?
<zdobersek> !g december 2012 apocalypse planet site:en.wikipedia.org
<Seniorita> 2012 phenomenon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2012_phenomenon
<zdobersek> Nibiru!
<yang2> Nibiru je sci-fi zgodba, pred pol stoletja jo je nevemkdo napisal
<sterna> nibiru ja
<sterna> that's the one
<yang2> Morda Ron Hubbard
<zdobersek> the one that flew right past.
<sterna> zdej pride en un
<sterna> C2012 S1
<sterna> ta bo su kr bliz
<sterna> pa magnitudo bo mel nizjo od polne lune
<sterna> sam pac
<sterna> podnev to ni zadost :)
<sterna> mislm ko bo okol sonca zavil bo ful bright
<yang2> a bo trescil v nas ?
<sterna> tko da ce bos mel dobr soncn teleskop
<sterna> ah kje
<yang2> z daljnogledom se verjetn ne bo vidlo ga
<sterna> aja ne ne
<sterna> s prostim ocesom se ga bo vidl
<sterna> svetlejsi bo od vecine zvezd
<sterna> sam svetlejsi od lune bo sam ko bo zlo blizu sonca
<sterna> takrat ga pa ne mors videt brez teleskopa za sonce opazovat
<yang2> tisto edino imam , ruski daljnogled od dedka
<sterna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C/2012_S1
<Seniorita> C/2012 S1 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<sterna> Around August 2013, it should become bright enough to be visible through small telescopes or binoculars, becoming visible to the naked eye by late October or early November and remaining so until mid-January 2014.[12][7]
<yang2> solar eclipse je zanimiv
<yang2> me zanima kdaj pride tist spet preko evrope
<yang2> nazadnje je bil 1999
<sterna> hm
<sterna> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/8/8d/Central_eclipses_2001-2020.GIF
<sterna> slabo kaze.
<yang2> Spomnim se, da sem bil sredi enega travnika in da se je v tistih 10 minutah precej zmracilo in shladilo
<sterna> mhm, takrat sm bil tut js
<sterna> v siofoku
<sterna> zraven blatnega jezera
<yang2> no sej jst sem bil na poti do tja
<yang2> sam nas je mrk prej prehitel tko da smo bli glih na zacetku blatnega
<yang2> pa spomnim se, kako prej je blo toplo in soncno , pol pa kr od nekje polno music
<yang2> je pa trajal kar dobre dve minute
<sterna> September 3, 2081
<sterna> bo naslednji total v centralni evropi
<sterna> pa v turciji, siriji, iraku
<sterna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:SE2081Sep03T.png
<Seniorita> File:SE2081Sep03T.png - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<miha> bo že prej konc sveta
<sterna> o kul
<sterna> v ljubljani bo popoln mrk
<miha> big bada booom
<sterna> v perzijskem zalivu bo pa najdaljsi
<yang2> mislim da ne bos docakal 2081, razen ce izumijo napoj pri L'orealu za prekinitev staranja do takrat
<sterna> a?
<sterna> zakaj nebi
<sterna> ce se ene 25 let prezivis pa nisi revez bo itak ze pretty much vse mozno
<yang2> kok si star 15 let ?
<sterna> ne, 30
<yang2> ja mogoce bos cyborg postal
<sterna> ja
<sterna> i'm ok with that
<yang2> bos zivel naslednjih 500 let
<sterna> mislm tut ce prej umrem se nam ubil zarad tega :)
<sterna> ja ne, sam pac
<sterna> nazadne sm bil pr zobarju leta 96
<sterna> pol pa do 2009 ne
<sterna> in sm meu ze vse ful bogo
<sterna> in sm porabu 4 jurje evrov pa dva mesca
<sterna> in mam vse k novo zdej
<sterna> bols k novo
<sterna> ce bi su leta 96 k zobarju
<sterna> bi mel zdej ze protezo.
<yang2> ufff
<yang2> Imas pa hollywoodski nasmeh zdaj
<sterna> ne, za to nism hotu placat
<sterna> tist bi blo jurja vec
<yang2> :)
<sterna> js sam hocm da me ne boli k jem nutelo :)
<yang2> a te je blo strah zobarja da nisi hodil ?
<yang2> jst sem pa tok hodil, da zdaj mi zmankuje sklenine zarad plomb
<sterna> ma zajebal so mi neki k sm su nazadne
<sterna> pa sm pol su tja pa reku da nej mi odpre da me nau bolel
<sterna> pa nism prsu vec nazaj
<sasa84> yang2, yang :)
<zdobersek> je treba scetkat hudica.
<zdobersek> cetud tudi jst ze dolg nisem bil tam
<zdobersek> me je pa v 3. letniku sprasevala, ce kadim, ker sem mel ne-vec-devisko-bele zobe
<zdobersek> pa sem razlozu ge. zobozdravnici, da sem kofetkar
<zdobersek> sasa84: ^ :>
<sasa84> zdobersek, uf :D
<dz0ny> dejte si to prebrat http://www.phptherightway.com/ , sploh pa predlagam da to preberejo tisti, ki se še učijo php
<Seniorita> PHP: The Right Way
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] vozilo: [Lubuntu] McMyAdmin problem  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39507/#p39507
<sasa84> vozilo...
<dz0ny> sploh gledal ne bom...
<dz0ny> http://phys.org/news/2013-01-giant-squid-pacific-depths-japan.html
<Seniorita> Giant squid filmed in Pacific depths, Japan scientists report
<CrazyLemon> čiči island :D
<dz0ny> wish me luck, kolegici grem počistit računalnik.
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Re: [Lubuntu] McMyAdmin problem  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39508/#p39508
<sasa84> gud lak dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> we hope you get some!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 useless reply :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [Lubuntu] Namestitev McMyAdmin  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39509/#p39509
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] vozilo: Re: [Lubuntu] Namestitev McMyAdmin  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39510/#p39510
<CrazyLemon> thats as far as i go :)
<zdobersek> meh.
<zdobersek> CES, WWDC ipd. dogodki kr napihnejo Engadget RSS feed
<zdobersek> not cool.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: help a brotha out, would ya?
<zdobersek> multicore rpi-like ARM chipset?
<zdobersek> Calxeda.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: you're not much of a use to a fellow brotha.
<zdobersek> http://rss.slashdot.org/~r/Slashdot/slashdot/~3/rTpBeGj4hF8/story01.htm
<Seniorita> Microsoft R&D Burgled: Only Apple Products Stolen - Slashdot
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, useless reply :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a ne dela calxeda arm serverje?
<zdobersek> ja.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek imas denar za ARM server? :>
<CrazyLemon> bbl
<zdobersek> I GOT MONEY
<zdobersek> FO SHO
<zdobersek> just not much of it.
<uni4dfx> haha http://yuchan.org/src/yu/1357573120664.jpg
<CrazyLemon> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-wJT9u_ta7K8/UOxU7noL5NI/AAAAAAAAoKE/a8-enseNKKs/s811/comics-linux-windows-mac-243042.jpeg
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: can u help i understand?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek help who what
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dobra :)
<zdobersek> beard-trimming?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sure..just let me get my beard-trimming knife
<zdobersek> a linux uporabniki majo brade?
<zdobersek> je v tem fora?
<zdobersek> sasa84: a mas ti brado?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek js imam!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a si ti sasa84?
<sasa84> zdobersek, ne hvala, nism CrazyLemon ...raj bi mela brado :P
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zihr tudi saša ima brado
<sasa84> zdobersek, drugač mam pa rimsko bradico :P
<miha> čer win9
<miha> win9: 18:03 < zdobersek> http://rss.slashdot.org/~r/Slashdot/slashdot/~3/rTpBeGj4hF8/story01.htm
<win9> čer sosed :)
<Seniorita> Microsoft R&D Burgled: Only Apple Products Stolen - Slashdot
<lynxlynxlynx> hah
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [Lubuntu] Namestitev McMyAdmin  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39511/#p39511
<dz0ny> FUN http://screencloud.net/v/zp9M
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud: Screenshot at 21:42:16
<CrazyLemon> audio porn - a tko torej!
<CrazyLemon> no time for video so you go with audio
<dz0ny> d:
<dz0ny> btw ker podpis od tega virusa Y=Y=
<dz0ny> in to v vsaki mapi
<CrazyLemon> script kiddies pride and joy :)
<miha> ah ja to boljš http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1010780
<Seniorita> [Howto] Setup irssi and join #ubuntu on Freenode - Ubuntu Forums
<uni4dfx> a vi to dejansko v terminalu kucate IRC? :D
<sterna> ?
<sterna> is there another way?
<miha> uni4dfx: men je lepš tko
<sterna> valda da je leps
<sterna> completely portable
<sterna> hkrati loh gledas na vseh devicih
<miha> sterna: no tudi, ampak men je lepo gledat to v terminalu..
<uni4dfx> sterna to lahko tud jst brez terminala :)
<miha> web, mail, to mi ni.. ampak irc je pa fajn :)
<sterna> uni4dfx: tezje.
<uni4dfx> sterna sploh ne, ZNC :D
<sterna> ne vem kko znc prpravs da se pogovarja s skype pa xmpp
<sterna> irssi s tem nima problemov
<uni4dfx> sterna preprosto, uporabm pidgin
<sterna> na moji nokiji e72 pidgin ne deluje
<uni4dfx> k ti podpira še velik več k sam skype, xmpp in irc :)
<uni4dfx> na telefonu maš pa kak drug client k ti lih tko vse podpira
<sterna> skratka
<sterna> na vseh napravah mors met "kak drug client" k vse podpira
<sterna> good luck
<sterna> terminal mam na vseh napravah in ne zamujam nicesar
<uni4dfx> ja sej ti pa rabš ssh client na vseh napravah :D
<uni4dfx> lih isto težko ga je dobit k im client :)
<CrazyLemon> vprašanje je - ali res potrebuješ irc na vseh freakin napravah :)
<sterna> aja?
<sterna> CrazyLemon: js ga ja
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon no predpostavimo da ga
<sterna> irc je primary means of communication v obeh firmah kjer delam
<uni4dfx> sterna sure, za android npr. obstaja malo morje clientov
<uni4dfx> najtežji je v bistvu se odločt kterga bi mel
<CrazyLemon> install 'em all!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sterna> uni4dfx: exactly
<sterna> uni4dfx: cel kup crapa je in men se res ne da iskat tistih stvari k podpirajo vse
<sterna> pa majo se survivable UX
<lynxlynxlynx> a uni vmesniki ne delajo več? kaj je že blo, neki z eno žvaljo spet
<sterna> lepo ssh terminal in cao
<sterna> in mi vse dela
<lynxlynxlynx> kot nekak gateway za irc2im
<sterna> uni4dfx: sploh pa ne vidm nobenga plusa tega da tekstovno sporocanje laufa v "native" programju
<sterna> lynxlynxlynx: bitlbee
<uni4dfx> ssh terminal na mobitelu je po mojih izkušnjah pain in the ass
<lynxlynxlynx> to ja
<uni4dfx> samo za nujne primere
<sterna> uni4dfx: verjetno mas slab mobitel, slabo vidis in mas nerodne prste
<sterna> v teh primerih je vsak irc client grozn, tko da
<sterna> ti nc ne pomaga tut ce ni terminal
<uni4dfx> Galaxy S2, nimam očal
<uni4dfx> ostanejo Å¡e prsti k pa nevem kaj bi blo lahko z njimi narobe :)
<sterna> ne vem, js mam galaxy nexus, nexus 7, e72, laptop, desktop, vt420 v kuhni
<sterna> na vseh mi dela.
<sterna> aja pa se n900
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: vemo koliko slovenci uporabljajo 64b vs 32b
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny hm? :)
<dz0ny> ubuntu distribucijo to mislim
<CrazyLemon> 1. kdo smo mi in 2. kako vemo
<dz0ny> 1. logish 2. user agent na strani/forumu
<CrazyLemon> aha... to je bilo vprašanje!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne bo ti ravno pomagalo
<CrazyLemon> ker je več kot pol uporabnikov na Win
<dz0ny> sej mene specifično zanimajo uni ko niso :)
<CrazyLemon> 	 Chrome	3.721	44,84%	
<CrazyLemon> 2.	 Firefox	3.597	43,34%
<CrazyLemon> chrome je prehitel firefox :)
<zdobersek> (10:52:41 PM) CrazyLemon: ker je več kot pol uporabnikov na Win <- kje je tu fora?
<zdobersek> It no make-ah no sense-ah!
<dz0ny> če bo kdo kaj pomagal https://goo.gl/FFGIm
<Seniorita> ubuntu-si 12.04 iso - Google Drive
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Ura v objavah  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39512/#p39512
<CrazyLemon> ignore it :)
#ubuntu-si 2013-01-09
<sterna> -q ho
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1681-1: Firefox vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1681-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1680-1: MoinMoin vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1680-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1681-1: Firefox vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1681-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1681-2: Thunderbird vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1681-2/
<miha> jutro
<zdobersek> jutro.
<dz0ny> jutro
<miha> http://www.finance.si/8330398
<Seniorita> Smejte se, če so vas danes že nategnili - Finance.si
<sasa84> jutro dz0ny, miha :)
 * zdobersek pa je neviden!
<sterna> humans only extend greetings amongst themselves
<zdobersek> so many things make sense to me now.
<miha> :D
<dz0ny> kul pa se api ma http://www.viewdns.info/dnsreport/?domain=Ubuntu.si
<Seniorita> DNS Report - ViewDNS.info
<uni4dfx> za vse ZNCjevce: https://github.com/jreese/znc-push
<Seniorita> jreese/znc-push · GitHub
<Aseq> so many matijas, so little time
<dz0ny> launchpad never heard about github https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/RemoteTrackerCoverage #sadsad
<Seniorita> Bugs/RemoteTrackerCoverage - Launchpad Help
<CrazyLemon> they heard about github..they just decided to ignore it
<zdobersek> SmaryPantsLemon.
<dz0ny> http://apps.playcanvas.com/will/doom3/gangnamstyle
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek who're you calling smary??!?!?
<sterna> smary.
<Seniorita>  [SI-CERT Obvestila] SI-CERT 2013-01 / Številne zlorabe Joomla strežnikov  http://www.cert.si/obvestila/obvestilo/article/si-cert-2013-01-stevilne-zlorabe-joomla-streznikov.html
<sterna> to je pa ze kr old
<sterna> mail sm dubu skor en tedn nazaj
<dz0ny> joomla "strežnikov"
<sterna> ma dobr
<dz0ny> razen če vsi uporabljajo bitnami :)
<zdobersek> RoR
<zdobersek> problem so objavl?
<zdobersek> al to ni njihova domena?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: you so smary, them like OMG HE BE A SMARYQUEEN
<sasa84> zdobersek, CrazyLemon je dramaqueen!
<sasa84> al drag queen... nism si čist zapomnla :P
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ne, niso ne prvega ne drugega
<dz0ny> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1EGXbtSJAeZ7V2R6SeNyyC2SRhuVJ83drSQA7c_EGwDw/edit < manifesto
<Seniorita> ubuntu-si 12.04 iso - Google Drive
<dz0ny> če ima še kdo kakšno idejo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny js imam za app
<CrazyLemon> namest da bi bil pri vsakem "Namesti" bi dal checkbox
<CrazyLemon> pa spodaj samo en namesti
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: preveč dela
<CrazyLemon> [ ] Program 1
<dz0ny> tle bi apt://imeprogramo ob kliku sprožil
<CrazyLemon> torej Namesti dejansko ne namesti..ampak sam odpre USC?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<miha> sasa84: :*
<zdobersek> microSD + adapter pride za drobiz ceneje kokr SD kartica.
<zdobersek> kje je varka?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek its smaller!
<zdobersek> no shit, SmaryQueen
<miha> zdobersek: morda je sd kartica hitrejša?
<miha> za video? :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek yes shit!
<sasa84> oj miha
<sasa84> SmaryQueen LOL
<sterna> ej sasa84 ti mas neki s teologijo
<sterna> ane
<sasa84> sterna, neki res ja :P
<sterna> a se mogoce spomnes kdaj se je zacela praksa krscenja otrok?
<sterna> k js se iz sole spomnm da od zacetka so se odrasli krstil
<sasa84> ma tam okol 5., praksa se pa uvede nekje v 6. stoletju se mi zdi
<sasa84> tko no...v 6.st se je krščevalo predvsem otroke že
<sterna> mhm
<sterna> sam v bibliji pa ni tega
<sasa84> česa?
<sterna> krsta otrok
<sterna> oni majo neke te amandmaje pol
<sterna> al kko se jim rece
<sterna> enciklike
<sterna> k to avtorizirajo oz. uveljavijo
<sasa84> krst otrok se ej uveljavu predvsem zto, d otroc neb umrli brez krsta, ki je nujen za zveličanje
<miha> !g children simpsons youtube
<Seniorita> Children - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qh2sWSVRrmo
<miha> sasa84: ...
<miha> glej to :D
<sasa84> nekateri cerkveni očetje so razpravljal kaj se zgodi z otroki, če umrejo brez krsta... ker smrtnost je bla pa dokej visoka
<sterna> mhm, dost slabo so razmisll to
<sterna> niso zgodbe unga inuita poznal
<sterna> http://www.marela.si/photos/20089
<sterna> te
<Seniorita> Marela Portal
<miha> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/asia/google-boss-eric-schmidt-visits-pyongyang-university-students-during-mystery-north-korea-trip-8444601.html
<Seniorita> Google boss Eric Schmidt visits Pyongyang university students during mystery North Korea trip - Asia - World - The Independent
<sasa84> sterna, to govoriš men, da so slabo razmisnli?
<miha> sasa84: zgleda
<sasa84> miha, dej mi pol tist link...zdj glih neki delam
<miha> sasa84: ok
<sterna> sasa84: to the world in general
<sasa84> mislm... cerkveni očetje so razpravlal o tem ali so otroc zveličani a ne, vprašanje limb(us)a ipd
<sterna> ja sej
<sterna> ampak biblija prav da ce nisi prejel naukov, ne gres v pekel
<lynxlynxlynx> limbo obstaja tudi v krščanstvu? isti kaotičen svet?
<sterna> gres v vice kjer ti razlozijo stvari
<sasa84> limb(us) je kraj "naravnega" gledanja Boga
<sterna> in pol naravnost v nebesa
<sasa84> niso čist nebesa, ampak naravno gledanje Boga
<lynxlynxlynx> "naravno" heh
<sterna> ja to je pac groundwork no
<sterna> bear with it
<dz0ny> ^^^po cerkvenih praksah naravno, ne po darvinu
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, ja, tukej je zadi vprašanje naravnega/nadnaravnega ipd v teologiji
<sterna> miha: to so actually good news
<lynxlynxlynx> kako ga pa gledajo v drugih delih, nadnaravno?
<sterna> miha: bl k se severna koreja odpira zahodu, manj je moznosti da ostane taka k je
<sterna> lynxlynxlynx: ja ce s tle gledas je bog nadnaravn
<sasa84> sterna, vice so po katol. tradiciji kralj očiščenja in niso "dokončna" stvar
<sterna> kraj, ja
<sasa84> sterna, in mimonaraven :D
<lynxlynxlynx> ne, bolj me zanimajo recimo nebesa
<sasa84> sterna, "kraj"
<sterna> a ni to zlo podobn k limbo?
<sterna> mislm anglezi majo purgatory, k so vice
<sasa84> jp
<sasa84> pekel, nebesa...vice.. to so stanja a ne, če rečem kraj pač mislm "kraj" :)
<sterna> mhm
<sasa84> purgatory je itak latinsk...purgatorium
<sterna> ma na enem forumu se kregamo kok narobe je krstit otroke
<sterna> pa js vztrajam da po nauku se itak otrok ne krsti, da so locine k tega sploh ne dovoljo
<sterna> pa da je zlobno krstit otroka
<sasa84> otroc so krščeni v veri staršev a ne
<sterna> to je isto k bi ga vpisal v register ovaduhov udbe
<sterna> pa reku da sej se loh izpise ce se hoce
<miha> http://it.slashdot.org/story/13/01/09/1557235/ruby-on-rails-sql-injection-flaw-has-serious-real-life-consequences
<Seniorita> Ruby On Rails SQL Injection Flaw Has Serious Real-Life Consequences - Slashdot
<sterna> da ce nau specal sosedov nau nobenga problema
<sterna> kko jim je pa v ror ratal injection skos spustit
<sasa84> pač to je tko kokr pošleš otroka v walfdorsko šolo... mogoče ti je teozofija in celotena steinerjeva zadeva kul pa ga vpišeš v to šolo
<sasa84> otroku pr 6tih letih verjetno ne greš razlagat steinerjeve teozofije in pedagogike
<sasa84> sicer se je pa men že zgodil, da sem 4 letniku razlagala aristotela...zto bom raj tih in grem na čik :P
<dz0ny> sterna: short > maš symbol (key) pa string value, ror je mel napako in si lahko pod posebnimi pogoji vsili symbol kot string (recimo admin=1)
<dz0ny> si pa moral poznat strikturo modula, da si to lahko izvedel
<dz0ny> eh modela
<sasa84> zdj pa šibam..pridm čez dobro urco
<sasa84> sterna, grem otroke učit o lepotah katoliš vere :P
<CrazyLemon> catholish
<sasa84> ajde ;)
<dz0ny> zakaj nima verouka prek irca, al pa hangouta :)
<miha> dz0ny: saj je misijonarka tle, da se spreobrnemo
<dz0ny> haha
<sterna> ne vem ce so dons katoliki sploh se kej dost verni
<sterna> also misijonarka doesn't work
<dz0ny> oh my ... http://vmdepot.msopentech.com/Vhd/Show?vhdId=11&version=11
<sterna> timotej 2:12
<sterna> pa to
<miha> http://ces.cnet.com/8301-34435_1-57563033/samsung-announces-new-octa-8-core-processor-at-ces-2013/
<Seniorita> Samsung announces new Octa 8-core processor at CES 2013 | CES 2013 - CNET Blogs
<miha> http://www.twincities.com/localnews/ci_22333563/little-canada-man-videotaped-sheriffs-deputies-and-got
<Seniorita> Little Canada man videotaped sheriff's deputies, and got charged for it - TwinCities.com
<dz0ny> ima kdo 12.04(posodobljen ne release), pa pove kje se nahaja famozni add-apt-repository v
<dz0ny> apt-get install python-software-properties #12.04
<dz0ny> apt-get install software-properties-common #12.10
<CrazyLemon> kwa
<dz0ny> burp, sem že
<dz0ny> spremenil so kje se nahaja add-apt-repository
<sasa84> Jou!
<R33D3M33R> pozdrav
<R33D3M33R> potrebujem enega svn znalca :)
<sterna> zdravo
<sterna> hm
<sterna> js nism, majkemi
<sterna> loh pa vprasas kaj te tare, pa bom vidu ce kdo kej ve :)
<R33D3M33R> pravzaprav me zanima samo selective checkout
<sterna> kaj to pomen?
<R33D3M33R> namreč do sedaj sem prevode iz KDE svn-ja uvažal vsako mapo posebej
<sterna> komot checkoutas subtree
<R33D3M33R> torej trunk/sl/ trunk/templates ...
<sterna> a ti bi vse .po fajle?
<R33D3M33R> ne, jaz bi rad samo checkoutal /trunk/sl /trunk/templates /stable/sl /stable/templates
<R33D3M33R> nekaj takega
<R33D3M33R> da bi commital vse sprmeembe naenkrat
<R33D3M33R> ker drugače moram vsak repo posebej odpreti
<sterna> hm ja to nau slo uizi
<R33D3M33R> ja, najprej sem mislil, da bom moral dodati cel kup ingore pogojev, ampak mora obstajati nekaj lažjega
<sasa84> Andrej, kulturno vprašaj pa počakaj :-P
<R33D3M33R> čakam :)
<sasa84> :-)
<R33D3M33R> no, struktura je tukaj za trunk: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/l10n-kde4/
<Seniorita> [KDE] Index of /trunk/l10n-kde4
<R33D3M33R> stable pa tukaj: http://websvn.kde.org/branches/stable/l10n-kde4/
<Seniorita> [KDE] Index of /branches/stable/l10n-kde4
<R33D3M33R> mislil sem, da bom lahko samo depth nastavljal, ampak to ni tako enostavno
<sterna> R33D3M33R: ne mors brez ignoreov
<sterna> al pa separate checkoutov k mors tut separately commitat
<sterna> al pa pac mej ceu repo :)
<R33D3M33R> lol, to bi bil pa najbrž overkill
<R33D3M33R> že prevodov je ogromno
<dz0ny> #ubuntuiso Obstaja še kakšen materjal ala pdf, predstavitev, video ki bi pasal v distribucijo()
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny Linux na namizju!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> kaj je to? a lahko vključim?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pdf :)
<dz0ny> uporabno?
<CrazyLemon> če lahk vključiš - predvidevam da lahko.. za vsak slucaj prasaj matthaia
<dz0ny> maš link
<CrazyLemon> www.ubuntu.si/povezave/
<CrazyLemon> čisto spodaj
<dz0ny> right
<dz0ny> pravi da je cc
<sterna> http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video800.php?v=wshh3iqJo1b85AyIVLWy&set_size=1
<Seniorita> Video: Lol: Invisible Driver Pranks Drive Thru Workers!
<dz0ny> mislim piše
<sterna> cist hud
<CrazyLemon> sterna EPIC!
<CrazyLemon> eden boljsih prankov ever :)
<sterna> mhm
<sterna> instagram dat joint!
<sterna> hehe
<zdobersek> je reku
<zdobersek> OHSNAP
<CrazyLemon> Zadnji registrirani uporabnik: juliarobert
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> ahh.. ni ona :(
<CrazyLemon> manjka 's' :(
<dz0ny> http://gizmodo.com/5974555/what-its-like-to-experience-new-technology-after-25-years-in-jail
<Seniorita> What It's Like to Experience New Technology After 25 Years in Jail
<zdobersek> mogoce se je en par registriru
<zdobersek> julia & robert
<zdobersek> think about it ...
<Tardus> Tadej: pozdravljen, imaš kake sorodnike v Trbovljah in kako povezavo s štradonom?
<dz0ny> http://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s480x480/1762_10151532384079705_1255834733_n.png Samsung Nano-coating, authentic pee
<Seniorita> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1255834733
<sasa84> dz0ny, mal več vode, k je urin preveč rumen :P
<dz0ny> kul http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&list=SPAE1F854F00D8E6AC&v=BfJVgXBfSH8
<Seniorita> Halo 4: Forward Unto Dawn - Part 1 (Live-action Halo Series) - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> a mi kdo ve povedat
<CrazyLemon> zakaj na laptopu 12.04.1
<CrazyLemon> mi ponuja update za kernel 3.2.0-36
<CrazyLemon> medtem na desktopu prav tako 12.04.1 pa ne
<zdobersek> sudo apt-get update?
<dz0ny> proposed maš vključene
<dz0ny> *vire
<CrazyLemon> make sense
<CrazyLemon> čeprav se ne spomnem da bi karkoli omogočal proposed source
<dz0ny> amd drivers stuff
<CrazyLemon> tam je radeon driver
<CrazyLemon> :)
<miha> http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2013/01/09/15-year-old-saudi-girl-granted-divorce-from-86-year-old-man/
<dz0ny> ti si mi povedal da obstaja experimental v proposed, zato sklepam
<Seniorita> 15-year-old Saudi girl granted divorce from 86-year-old man | The Raw Story
<miha> http://rt.com/news/saudi-arabia-beheading-maid-666/
<Seniorita> Saudi Arabia beheads young migrant maid for killing infant — RT
<miha> pizda kaka retardirana kurčevina je to
<miha> *** sorry
<miha> talibani nemarni
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja..ampak nimam tega omogocenega :)
<CrazyLemon> vsaj na desktopu ne
<dz0ny> pol je pa ubuntu bug
<miha> http://ces.cnet.com/8301-34441_1-57562918/tracking-watch-for-kids-throws-in-gps-gsm-wi-fi-kitchen-sink/
<Seniorita> Tracking watch for kids throws in GPS, GSM, Wi-Fi, kitchen sink | CES 2013: Gadgets - CNET Blogs
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nI6WX_kHbiU
<Seniorita> LG EA93 UltraWide 29-inch Monitor First Look - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> 16:9 is history..here comes 21:9 :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1682-1: GnuPG vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1682-1/
<zdobersek> I'll take 2.
<dz0ny> a so kakšne nove chromeos zadeve predstavili
<dz0ny> že?
<zdobersek> nisem nc zapacu
<zdobersek> zapazu*
<dz0ny> https://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-dev/2013-January/123499.html
<Seniorita> [Python-Dev] FYI - wiki.python.org compromised
<CrazyLemon> jankovic @ slo 1 - rosvita napada kot pitbull :D
<uni4dfx> http://imgur.com/NPvL9
<Seniorita> "and then a meat tentacle pushes it into a pool of acid" - Imgur
#ubuntu-si 2013-01-10
<miha> jutro
<sterna> zdravo
<miha> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jan/10/north-korea-internet-schmidt-visit
<Seniorita> Google's Eric Schmidt says North Korea must open up to the internet | World news | guardian.co.uk
<sasa84> jutro miha, sterna  in Seniorita :D
<sasa84> za zdobersek pa kofe! ;)
<zdobersek> \o/
<BigWhale> Dan
<dz0ny> http://blog.codeclimate.com/blog/2013/01/10/rails-remote-code-execution-vulnerability-explained/
<Seniorita> Rails' Remote Code Execution Vulnerability Explained - Code Climate Blog
<lynxlynxlynx> heh, zdej Å¡e blizzard obljublja linux Å¡pil
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> cez  ool leta bo pa origin za linux najavljen :d
<zdobersek> sej, lepo.
<zdobersek> we be  not complainin'
<dz0ny> po se bodo pa kregal ker game client je boljsi, nameto ker desktop :>
<sterna> kids gonna kid
<zdobersek> le nej dajo WoW za linux ven, mater jim.
<sterna> kr vse nej dajo za linux ven
<zdobersek> vse.
<zdobersek> takoj.
<sterna> ne vem kva se sploh obirajo
<sterna> banda
<zdobersek> kaj se sploh cakajo?
<zdobersek> ze v devetdesetih so zamudil the linux train.
<zdobersek> zdej jih pa tepe.
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: kritika na Ubuntu one  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39513/#p39513
<dz0ny> trokira :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: kritika na Ubuntu one  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39514/#p39514
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: d'oh, to je pritozba
<zdobersek> bug report, po domace.
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: Re: kritika na Ubuntu one  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39515/#p39515
<dz0ny> pa tako ali tako ims prek web vmesnika, moznost obnoviti izbrisane datoteke
<dz0ny> or you dont?
<dz0ny> http://askubuntu.com/questions/125000/how-do-i-recover-ubuntu-one-files
<Seniorita> recovery - How do I recover Ubuntu One files? - Ask Ubuntu
<dz0ny> ko brise vrze v kos
<dz0ny> torej ce hard zbrises v win, bos imel v ubuntu v kosu
<CrazyLemon> tip je čist pošizu od živcev.. i get that
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny men se zdi da DB lahk obnovi izbrisane datotek prek web UI
<CrazyLemon> v U1  nisem zasledil tega
<dz0ny> DB zna U1 ne
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: kritika na Ubuntu one  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39516/#p39516
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: Re: kritika na Ubuntu one  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39517/#p39517
<zdobersek> aye, we may be fucked.
<zdobersek> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/space/9790821/Asteroid-Apophis-no-need-to-worry-about-an-impact-tonight.html
<Seniorita> Video: Asteroid Apophis: 'no need to worry about an impact tonight' - Telegraph
<dz0ny> http://tech-foo.blogspot.se/2013/01/visualising-ubuntu-package-repository.html
<Seniorita> Tech-Foo: Visualising the Ubuntu Package Repository
<CrazyLemon> http://youtu.be/re1EatGRV0w?t=49s
<Seniorita> IllumiRoom Projects Images Beyond Your TV for an Immersive Gaming Experience - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> super tux on xbox :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2259572/Cave-photos-Peter-Gedei-25-year-odyssey.html
<Seniorita> Cave photos by Peter Gedei over 25-year odyssey | Mail Online
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1683-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1683-1/
<dz0ny> tole me spominja na aliena http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/01/09/article-2259572-16D34BB7000005DC-819_472x756.jpg
<CrazyLemon> mhm :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1684-1: Linux kernel (EC2) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1684-1/
<dz0ny>  http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/145332-real-world-aimbot-the-17000-rifle-with-a-linux-powered-scope
<Seniorita> Real-world aimbot: The $17,000 rifle with a Linux-powered scope | ExtremeTech
<dz0ny> ^^ zdej si sploh ne bom upal v gozd (mamo ene par preveč bogatih jagrov)
<lynxlynxlynx> lih pa bojo lovil s takimi, sej je prepovedano pa še večino zabave jim bi odvzel
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: od ubuntu.si je samo-podpisan cerfitikat ane ?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne
<zdobersek> hah, 9-letnica nominirana za oskarja.
<sasa84> Juhu:-D
<sasa84> Lordi, poslala sem en look prot trubarjevi:$
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: wtf moram potem pr wget --no-check-certificate
<LorD_DDooM> Mnja, me ni bilo doma, lih iz slžbe prišel :s
<sasa84> Jst sem sla ene dobrih 5min nazaj mim
<LorD_DDooM> Lahk da sva se srečala vmes, 5 min nazaj sem prišel domov :)
<sasa84> ^^
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: kritika na Ubuntu one  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39518/#p39518
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Fix Wireless Or Wired Network Not Working After Resume From Suspend In Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/V3M9zvph2Qo/fix-wireless-or-wired-network-not.html
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: Re: kritika na Ubuntu one  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39519/#p39519
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: kritika na Ubuntu one  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39520/#p39520
<dz0ny> http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2013/01/qml-component-apis-to-come-together.html
<Seniorita> aseigo: QML component API's to come together?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: dej popravi že uro na forumu no...
<miha> tko, pa je senioritka na ssl :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ura je taka kot mora bit
<dz0ny> http://www.gimpusers.com/tutorials/whats-new-in-gimp-2-10
<Seniorita> GIMP 2.9/2.10 Feature Preview — Tutorials — gimpusers.com
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Get The Ubuntu Phone OS Welcome Screen On Android As A Live Wallpaper  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/wlLA7Rul_0Q/get-ubuntu-phone-os-welcome-screen-on.html
<miha> haha
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] [How To] Update An Ubuntu Daily ISO Using zsync  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/PCWsTMooga0/how-to-update-an-ubuntu-daily-iso-using-zsync
<dz0ny> ^^d0do je spet sesul omg :)
<dz0ny> pol pa Å¡e php
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSBhZUeADRs
<zdobersek> 'MURICA.
<Seniorita> TrackingPoint Trailer -- Shot Show #12451 - YouTube
<dz0ny> http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Hrvatska/Ministarstvo-branitelja-krece-s-primjenom-open-source-softvera
<Seniorita> Ministarstvo branitelja kreće s primjenom open-source softvera - Hrvatska / Novi list
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] LightWorks for Linux Opens Alpha Access For Limited Time  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/RzJ88pDXaT8/lightworks-for-linux-opens-alpha-access-for-limited-time
<alfi> hmm, kaj a ma ubuntu default wm moznost da lahko uporabis "roll-up" za trenutna okna, kot ima recimo xfce
<dz0ny> ne
<alfi> ok, se pravi je treba zamenat wm
<dz0ny> po defaultu ne lahko pa spremeniš z ccsm
<alfi> ah cool, hvala
<CrazyLemon> yay..tf2 freeze :)
<zdobersek> GO GET SUM REAL LIFE KIDDO
<CrazyLemon> real life tf2 freeze?
<zdobersek> that don't freeze.
<CrazyLemon> weirdo
<alfi> uuuuu, xubuntu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sajko: Re: kritika na Ubuntu one  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39521/#p39521
<sterna> get a life
<sterna> 1UP!
<CrazyLemon> or 7!
<zdobersek> 12?
<dz0ny> pozdrav z win7
<CrazyLemon> /kickban dz0ny !
<sajkec> dz0ny zakaj?
<sajkec> :D
<dz0ny> državna uprava
<dz0ny> http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/01/10/new-java-vulnerability-is-being-exploited-in-the-wild-disabling-java-is-currently-your-only-option/
<Seniorita> New Java 0-Day Vulnerability Exploited in the Wild
<sajkec> pol morš pa itak šparat
<dz0ny> so blokiral nekak verzijo ki jo mam na ubuntu
<dz0ny> na win dela pa čeprav je stara
<sajkec> verzijo?
<sajkec> čeg
<sajkec> čega*
<dz0ny> jave
<sajkec> daš staro gor?
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdF76QhVEFE
<Seniorita> The truth about the recession - by David Mitchell - YouTube
<miha> :)
<zdobersek> hva zdj, tf2?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Mr. Op, nas bos zbral?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne
<zdobersek> :/
<CrazyLemon> imas glas..zberi nas!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek koga pa bi ti  zbral.. lorda ni..redemeerja ni
<CrazyLemon> nobenga ni!
<zdobersek> whatevah.
<uni4dfx> lol na yuchanu mamo japonskega četnika... wtf
<miha> srbija do tokija?
<sterna> sej je srbija do tokija
<sterna> a niso srbi pacifisti
<miha> LOL
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Parole Media Player 0.4.0 Released With New Features  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/U3akAg6ISHk/parole-media-player-040-released-with.html
<johnnyyy> srbija do tokija? je v bližini beograda kakšna vas z imenom tokijo?
<miha> SI-CERT
<miha> Vaša spletna aplikacija teče na Ruby on Rails? Resna ranljivost, namestite popravke! Čimprej, da ne bo kot z Joomlo. http://t.co/rUT8jeEw
<dz0ny> RF: ste vedeli da mamo v sloveniji 62 radijskih postaja ki oddajajo preko interneta http://screencloud.net/v/D7AG
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud: Screenshot at 22:15:39
<dz0ny> postaj*
<dz0ny> miha http://ronin-ruby.github.com/blog/2013/01/09/rails-pocs.html
<Seniorita> Ronin - Rails PoC exploits for CVE-2013-0156 and CVE-2013-0155
<dz0ny> aja sej je link*
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kar pomeni da jih je cca. 50 useless :)
<dz0ny> ma ja dobro, radio 1 je res malce prevelik
<dz0ny> radio veseljak rocks :)
 * CrazyLemon prisega na Val 202 v avtu in Radio Terminal na desktopu :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: pss, RT kmalu tudi v avtu :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja..ampak takrat bo Val 202 Å¡e vedno v avtu :)
<CrazyLemon> imam rad novice ob določenih urah ter seveda traffic info je razlog zakaj je vedno na valu :)
<dz0ny> d:
<dz0ny> logish
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny če mi pa RT podari kak 2din radio z TMC pa ga z veseljem vgradim v avto ter poslušam RT 24/7 :p
<dz0ny> maš andrejz kje na talku?
<CrazyLemon> imam
<CrazyLemon> ni ga
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OeitvuuTOg0
<Seniorita> BlackBerry 10 In-Depth Walkthrough - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> kul kamera app
<dz0ny> skip to?
<dz0ny> zgelda kot android od SE
<dz0ny> zgleda*
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5s5EvhHy7eQ    tole je zanimivo :)
<Seniorita> Low-Cost Multi-touch Whiteboard using the Wiimote - YouTube
<miha> http://www.disinfo.com/2013/01/spacex-founders-colony-on-mars-would-be-for-vegetarians-only/
<Seniorita> SpaceX Founder’s Colony On Mars Would Be For Vegetarians Only | Disinformation
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<CrazyLemon> !g space cows
<Seniorita> Space Cow - Mass Effect Wiki - Wikia http://masseffect.wikia.com/wiki/Space_Cow
<dz0ny> Marsovci bodo zeleni :)
<lynxlynxlynx> pa sej je smiselno, tam si pa res omejen z viri
<dz0ny> mhm, samo prvi naseljenci bodo predpripravljeno hrano jedli. Terraforming je precej zajebana zadeva
<CrazyLemon> zato pa hidroponično gojenje ni zajebana zadeva! :)
<CrazyLemon> mechanig je sedaj unity-tweak-tool dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> sam fyi
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: problem so dolga obdobja peščenih neviht, za kar spet rabiš drug vir svetlobe
<CrazyLemon> in vse kar sem prevajal včeraj je šlo v nič..ker so opazili da so zastareli stringi v LP :)
<dz0ny> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colonization_of_Mars#Economics
<Seniorita> Colonization of Mars - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nehi no.. kot da na babnem polju ne gojite mary jane
<CrazyLemon> sj veš da so UV žarnice na voljo
<CrazyLemon> za take stvari
<CrazyLemon> :d
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: thx, damm
<dz0ny> unity-tweak-tool bo v 12.04 al ne
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne vem :)
<CrazyLemon> 13*
<dz0ny> v bistvu lahko probam zagnat
<CrazyLemon> je kr neki bugov
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/druzabna-kronika/video-12-letni-ozbej-je-sestavil-svojo-lastno-formulo/299924
<Seniorita> Video: 12-letni Ožbej je sestavil svojo lastno formulo :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<lynxlynxlynx> bolj sem imel v mislih, da je Å¡koda energije za meso
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: :)
<dz0ny> https://github.com/freyja-dev/unity-tweak-tool
<CrazyLemon> vse lepo in prav.. ampak kdo za vraga mu pa dovoli da vozi 100km/h pri 12ih
<Seniorita> freyja-dev/unity-tweak-tool · GitHub
<lynxlynxlynx> ker se dodatno izgublja pri rasti in presnovi (živali, ne nas)
<lynxlynxlynx> se ne spomnim več iz ekologije, ampak izgube so al okoli 90% al pa 99% (fishy) za vsak nov prehranjevalni člen
<dz0ny> ma kdo 12.04 pa bi pogledal v /etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults/%gconf-tree.xml thx
<dz0ny> ^^ pastebin
<CrazyLemon> cat /etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults/%gconf-tree.xml |pastebinit
<CrazyLemon> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
#ubuntu-si 2013-01-11
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: UEFI in inštalacija ubuntu/mint 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39522/#p39522
<sasa84> ^^
<sasa84> juhuuuu ;)
<sasa84> uuu :D
<miha> jutro
<sasa84> oo mihy :D
<sasa84> kofe? :p
<miha> kofe že bil, zdj redbull :$
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> mihi, ne pit tistga gnojila :P
<miha> sasa84: :D
<miha> http://www.finance.si/8330570
<Seniorita> Kdo vse je »levi zombi« - Finance.si
<miha> http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/01/11/us-eurozone-cyprus-rehn-idUSBRE90A07K20130111
<Seniorita> EU's Rehn rules out Cyprus debt restructuring| Reuters
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a veš če je možno označit "Namestite programe tretjih oseb" v enem izmed korakov inštalacije?
<dz0ny> universe je vkljucen
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny si opazu v launcherju da so dolocene ikone 2x?
<dz0ny> sam sem ze zdej na 800mb
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> build je broken
<dz0ny> tud une pdfje ne kaze prav
<CrazyLemon> kje pa so pdfji?
<CrazyLemon> nevermind
<dz0ny> ja toel z pdf-ji je tudi utter fuck
<dz0ny> bom kar vse dal v welcome app
 * sasa84 požgečka dz0ny 
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, MišiLemon ... <3
<zdobersek> CrazyMouse.
<dz0ny> d:
<sasa84> zdobersek, +1
<dz0ny> ping CrazyLemon, si zaposlen?
<sasa84> dz0ny, CrazyLemon je zmer zaposlen!
<alesh> Živijo. Rad bi instaliral Adobe Reader. Preko programskega središča ne gre,  potegnil sem dol iz adobove strani .bin datoteko ... Kaj pa zdaj? Imam Ubuntu 12.04.1.
<CrazyLemon> chmod +x adobe_reader.bin; ./adobe_reader.bin
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pong
<CrazyLemon> alesh zakaj pa rabiš ravno adobe reader?
<alesh> Hočem se prijavit na nek razpis ...
<alesh> In je neka čudna fora ...
<CrazyLemon> alesh in ta razpis zahteva adobe reader?
<alesh> Čakaj, bom še enkrat pogledal, kaj piše ...
<alesh> Ja, ko odprem prijavnico, se odpre PDF, v katerem piše, "Please wait ..." in potem bi me moglo kao preusmerit na pravi dokument in da če me ne, naj si dol potegnem Adobe Reader ...
<alesh> Pa gre za zanesljiv vir, ni to kak virus ... :)
<sasa84> hm...
<sasa84> s kerim programom pa odpiraš?
<sasa84> ff?
<CrazyLemon> alesh dej skopiraj link.. lahko tudi na privat
<alesh> http://www.cmepius.si/files/cmepius/userfiles/razpisi/LLP13/Prijavnice/2013_AST_A_4-5_SL.pdf
<alesh> NE vem ... to, kar je privzeto, pregledovalnik dokumentov. Evince ? ne vem ... :)
<CrazyLemon> evince je ja.. in cudni so.. nc naredi tko kot sm napisal gor za adobe reader
<sasa84> hm... ff, chrome in wget v terminalu... povsod "please wait"
<miha> adobe reader dela, ubuntu
<dz0ny> tole je interaktivni pdf javascript pa to ma not
<miha> alesh: ftp://ftp.adobe.com/pub/adobe/reader/unix/9.x/9.5.3/enu/AdbeRdr9.5.3-1_i386linux_enu.deb
<alesh> ahm ... a tole, kar daješ link, miha, naj dol potegnem?
<sasa84> alesh, jp...pa odpri s programskim središčem
<alesh> Moment mal ... :)
<sasa84> ja ja, klar :P
<sasa84> nehmen sie zeit herr alesh :P
<alesh> danke schon :) (tu nekje se pa že konča moje znanje nemščine, hehe)
<miha> ich suche ??? bahn stazion  (to približn vse kr jst znam)
<sterna> hehe
<miha> ok, Å¡e  danke, bitte
<zdobersek> bist du feruckt?
<zdobersek> javohl!
<alesh> :) pa Nehmen sie das platz ... pa zahlen bitte ... :)))
<sterna> es ist einfach so traurig dass so viele leute sprechen so wenige sprachen
<CrazyLemon> eine grosse bier!
<CrazyLemon> (edino kar js znam)
<miha> CrazyLemon je praktičen
<alesh> ja, ja ... to zapali :)
<alesh> če lahko tale prijeten klepet malo zmotim: jaz sem to zdaj nainstaliral ... :)
<CrazyLemon> miha jah..ko si v munchnu in je pir fenomenalen.. tist stavek kr sam leti vn iz ust :D
<miha> alesh: če še ne odpre, probaj zapret brskalnik pa ponovno odpret
<miha> men je postal privzet brez da bi vprašal
<miha> oziroma se notr odpre
<sterna> tous les europeens doivent parler allemand, francais et anglais
<alesh> zaj pa dela. hvala vam!!
<sterna> et espagnol
<sterna> moja spanscina sucks
<alesh> ma pa tale reader vidim da problem, ker ko greš tam gor na file, je potem padajoč meni prazen oziroma kao lahko klikaš, ampak nič ne piše ... pa to ni bistveno za moje potrebe ... bo delalo, skratka :)
<sterna> men jag talar svensk!
<alesh> te kjero mučo hose armando ... :)
<sterna> og på dansk
<sterna> sej to je zlo podobn
<sterna> dansko tipkovnco kr pogosto uporablam
<sterna> v kde 4.9 so kr dobr zrihtal to
<sterna> da mas main keyboarde pa supplementary keyboarde
<alfi> tjena, vem pratade svensk här? :=)
<miha> !t auto sl og på dansk
<Seniorita> in v danskem
<miha> !t auto sl tjena, vem pratade svensk här? :=)
<Seniorita> T'ien , VEM pratade svensk har ? =)
<lynxlynxlynx> uhh, tole je pa fail
<lynxlynxlynx> alfi: nope
<alesh> fantje in dekleta, hvala za pomoč!
<alesh> lepo se imejte
<miha> alesh: pridi Å¡e kaj
<alesh> hvala, gotovo ... :)
<lynxlynxlynx> če pa koga zanima švedščina al pa vsaj mal zabave: http://www.slayradio.org/mastering_swedish.php
<Seniorita> :: SLAY Radio - Mastering Swedish 1 ::
<alfi> tbh, najlazje je ce se preselis na svedsko
<alfi> se moras naucit :P
<lynxlynxlynx> mhm
<lynxlynxlynx> skor bi en projekt skupi s švedi peljal, pa na žalost ni šlo skozi
<lynxlynxlynx> bi bla idealna prilika
<sterna> alfi: jag vet inte
<sterna> alfi: a "tjena" kej pomen? :)
<alfi> tjena = zdravo (pozdrav, neformalen)
<alfi> hi gaiz = tjena gubbar
<alfi> iaf det är Norrlends, alltså det är skilnand mellan "stockholm" svenska och norrlänska
<lynxlynxlynx> kar sem jih jst srečal, so vsi heiheijal
<alfi> hej = formalni pozdrav kao
<lynxlynxlynx> zanimivo
<alfi> kaj a si bil na svedskem?
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, sam ne prov dolg
<alfi> aha, verjtno na jugu svedske al?
<lynxlynxlynx> enkrat drive-through pa enkrat dva tedna dol v skaniji in potem pardnevni brzinski potep
<lynxlynxlynx> stockholm je bil najbolj severni del
<alfi> ah
<alfi> no jaz sem 600km bolj severno od stockholma :)
<lynxlynxlynx> kul
<alfi> definitivno, mamo -15 trenutno :P
<alfi> smo mel rekordno snega to leto
<lynxlynxlynx> umea?
<alfi> zapadlo ga je okoli 3m
<alfi> ne, malo bolj juzno od umeå
<alfi> cca 200km bolj juzno :)
<lynxlynxlynx> aha, si na ladji :P
<lynxlynxlynx> morm enkrat peš tja
<alfi> lol ne nisem na ladji
<alfi> uups, 474km pes - lol
<alfi> http://goo.gl/maps/qY0FN
<Seniorita> Stockholm, Sverige till Kramfors, Sverige - Google Maps
<lynxlynxlynx> sej ne do umaee, je greben na meji z norveško bolj zanimiv
<zdobersek> http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/8/3850056/qualcomms-insane-ces-2013-keynote-pictures-tweets
<Seniorita> Qualcomm's insane CES 2013 keynote in pictures and tweets | The Verge
<zdobersek> a mamo kak video za tole?
<alfi> jaz sem se peljal gor z mojim avtom od Maribora do Kramforsa :)
<lynxlynxlynx> sej ni spet toolk daleč
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče celo pod 24h
<alfi> teska bo
<alfi> 3 dni oz 2 prenocitve
<alfi> 1x nuernberg nemcija, 1x ladja kiel-göteburg
<lynxlynxlynx> no, mislil sem nonstop, torej Å¡e kak voznik
<lynxlynxlynx> pa brez ladje
<lynxlynxlynx> sam je res mal ovinka čez dansko
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja
<lynxlynxlynx> kako si pa pristal v enem takem rovtu?
<lynxlynxlynx> predvidevam, da je tam ena bjonda
<sterna> alfi: zanimiv, tjena se ful podobn k terve slis
<sterna> sam nism nikol slisu tega od svedov
<alfi> se full uporablja tukaj na severu :)
<sterna> kje pa si?
<sterna> a kramfors?
<alfi> Kramfors (Bollstabruk)
<sterna> kolega je bil na lulea universitet
<alfi> ah
<alfi> malo bolj severno od mene
<sterna> js nism se bil na svedskem, sam njihovo kinematografijo sm studiru neki casa zdej
<alfi> cool :)
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] ‘RC Mini Racers’ December’s Top Selling Ubuntu App  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/OGkOb4-TlD0/rc-mini-racers-decembers-top-selling-ubuntu-app
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<sajko> gotova si
<sasa84> lol
<sterna> a kej protestirate
<sajko> seveda
<sajko> jah si granitne kocke v glavo mečem, da se ne sekiram preveč
<dz0ny> Facebook Wants You to Pay $100 to Message Zuckerberg http://www.cnbc.com/id/100372793
<Seniorita> Wah? Facebook Wants You to Pay $100 to Message Zuckerberg
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Get Flash Player To Work With Steam For Linux On 64bit  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/JLEESNTpNfQ/how-to-get-flash-player-to-work-with.html
<uni4dfx> kje so vsi dans
<zdobersek> protestirajo.
<d4vidb> čist mrtvo je tuki gor :D
<uni4dfx> a Å¡e kr so protesti
<d4vidb> mislm da :D
<d4vidb> vsaj po TV so govoril da so Å¡e?
<sasa84> jst protestiram doma :P
<sasa84> mislm...ne doma :P
<sasa84> v glavnem...papcam :P
<dz0ny> delamo...
<sasa84> priden dz0ny
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/p8e4
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud: Screenshot at 21:26:58
<CrazyLemon> uh
<CrazyLemon> pikice :x
<dz0ny> http://stupidiswinning.tumblr.com/post/40268049719/we-are-in-the-final-years-of-our-internet
<Seniorita> We are in the final years of our internet - Stupid is Winning
<sasa84> dz0ny,čist sexi
<dz0ny> kako bi lepše povedal koristnni pdji :)
<CrazyLemon> uporabni :)
<dz0ny> bl vabljivo
<dz0ny> nekaj v smislu uporabno znanje
<anny> hej ho, hej ho, na proteste mi gremo
<CrazyLemon> al pa ne!
<anny> zaka pa ne?
<CrazyLemon> mrzlo je!
<anny> čajček pa rumček pa eno beybo pod ramo
<CrazyLemon> čajček mi gre že na jetra!
<CrazyLemon> rum ne pijem.. za beybo nimam časa ker programiram!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<anny> :(
<anny> nc ni od ziulenja
<dz0ny> anny: kje maš pa ti fanta
<CrazyLemon> in zakaj nisi na protestih
<CrazyLemon> z bejbo pod roko anny
<anny> dz0ny, dobro vprašanje
<anny> protesti so se že končali
<anny> petek je, pa moški še kar delate :(
<CrazyLemon> kaki moški le!
<CrazyLemon> tu smo sami fantje!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> je treba dokončat da maš potem v sob,nedelo mir
<anny> jaja...to mi je najbolj smešno v ženitnih oglasih...fant, star 50 let išče dekle ali mamico :))
<CrazyLemon> anny jah..on dejansko to išče :> z drugimi besedami žensko od 21-28 let :D
<anny> nadomestek za mamico!
<anny> jao, koliko je tega....ravno zanč mi je kolega pripovedoval, kako se je zapletel s pleh p...unco
<dz0ny> anny: to je samo vmesno obdobje, cez 40+ let ne bo več ženitnih oglasev
<anny> ker ne bomo nobenega več rabili :(
<dz0ny> anny: ah to ne, če boš hotel romaco jo boš pač an več načinov lahko dobil. Designer kids, pa internet of things padejo sem
<dz0ny> drugače če rabiš enega k ti kuha,pospravlaj, ga lahko tud najameš ne rabiš žene
<anny> pa robotke za sex?
<anny> ne vem, če si želim živeti v tem Krasnem novem svetu
<dz0ny> maš booty call :)
<dz0ny> sej ti ni treba, lahko se greš amiše oz kar ti paše
<anny> ja, bom razmislila o tem
<dz0ny> d:
<CrazyLemon> !g amish mafia
<Seniorita> Amish Mafia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amish_Mafia
<CrazyLemon> pazi se anny !
<anny> ti zgledajo čisto nedolžno!
<anny> oboroženi so pa z vilami?
<CrazyLemon> anny a niso vile dovolj?
<anny> za amiše so
<anny> če bo  tretja svetovna  bo potrebno bolj sofisticirano orožje
<miha> void*** nuke_all_recursive ? :)
<CrazyLemon> če bo tretja svetovna bomo veseli če bomo vile meli :)
<anny> izberem lok
<anny> lok >>>>vile
<CrazyLemon> anny če loviš srno ja!
<anny> tečeš hitreje od srne?
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx
<uni4dfx> a mi lahko zalimaš en voice, k me zanima kolk cajta bo držu BNC gor :)
<CrazyLemon> anny srne adore me! :)
<uni4dfx> če ga bom mel še zmer nasledn tedn dobiš za pivo
<CrazyLemon> go for it! uptime contest starts in 6min!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<CrazyLemon> oh stari casi iz ircneta.. :D
<anny> aaaaa....srnice adore you!
<CrazyLemon> anny smo meli srno doma :)
<CrazyLemon> in je cist povsod za mano sla.. ko je bila zunaj pa sm jo sam poklical pa je prsla k meni
<CrazyLemon> tko da ja!
<anny> CrazyLemon, kako lepo!
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=z1Kdoja3hlk
<Seniorita> We were all female - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> anny res je bilo..zakon srna je bila.. zal je prehitro zrasla :)
<anny> ste jo potem spustili?
<dz0ny> tole je tud awsome http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=cKZStlBECHo#t=15s
<Seniorita> Amazing Facts to Blow Your Mind Pt. 2 - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> anny ah kje - sej je ne mores kr spustit potem ko je bila celo zivljenje navajena na to da ji nekdo hrani :)
<anny> ja, res je
<CrazyLemon> smo jo dali enmu lovcu k je mel vec srn ter srnjakov
<anny> fajn to
<CrazyLemon> kjer je nato storila samomor :S
<anny> ?
<CrazyLemon> obesla se je ! :)
<anny> kva?!?
<CrazyLemon> na ograjo je skakala
<CrazyLemon> in enkrat se ji je pac vrat zataknu..in the end
<anny> in se je zataknila :(
<anny> o boga!
<CrazyLemon> ane :)
<CrazyLemon> upam da je vsaj bila dobra v golazu :)
<anny> khm
<CrazyLemon> a ne maras golaza? :)
<anny> maram, a ne s srnico v njem
<CrazyLemon> dobr je..priporocam :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dej napisi eno krajso novico - testiram neki! :)
<sasa84> čak CrazyLemon par minutk d neki nrdim
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tyt se ne mudi
<CrazyLemon> js grem pa lulat!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Ou jea!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39523/#p39523
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: Re: kritika na Ubuntu one  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39517/#p39517
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: kritika na Ubuntu one  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39518/#p39518
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: Re: kritika na Ubuntu one  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39519/#p39519
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: kritika na Ubuntu one  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39520/#p39520
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sajko: Re: kritika na Ubuntu one  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39521/#p39521
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: UEFI in inštalacija ubuntu/mint 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39522/#p39522
<CrazyLemon> my bad :)
<anny> haha
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202013-01-12%2000%3A26%3A25.png
<CrazyLemon> dela pa!
<CrazyLemon> ou jea!
<sterna> lok izberes hmm
<sterna> a si brave gledala
<dz0ny> crazylemon kaj si pa sedaj sesul
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nic! dela!
<sterna> well that figures
<sterna> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/318003_586699581345132_1253860123_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> :))
<dz0ny> crazylemon a je to ze mergable ?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny naah :)
<dz0ny> wil be mergable?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny naah :D
<CrazyLemon> prvi python program = svetlobna leta od mergea :)
<dz0ny> krivi faks or smth
<CrazyLemon> naah.. fax je kr tapravi.. ker itak pythona ne maram kaj prevec :D
<dz0ny> whatever pays your bills
<sterna> what.
<sterna> pythona ne maras?
<CrazyLemon> 0.2% CPU ter 0.3%MEM mi kuri
<CrazyLemon> to ni dobro predvidevam :)
<sterna> we're going to strangle you to death.
<sterna> the python way.
<sterna> am
<sterna> a ti bi rad 100%? :)
<CrazyLemon> ne..js bi raje vidu manj kot 0.1%MEM
<CrazyLemon> še posebi ker nič ne počne večino časa :)
<sterna> kaj pa to laufas?
<sterna> also
<sterna> a za kej druzga rabs ram
<sterna> al bi sam rad mel unused for the hell of it?
<CrazyLemon> vem - ram je zato da se ga uporablja :)
<CrazyLemon> sterna ma notification programcek
#ubuntu-si 2013-01-12
<sasa84> CrazyLemon,a zdj objavm?
<sasa84> a napišem sam test?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 test sm že js naredu.. če imaš kak članek pa ga lahk objaviš ja :)
<CrazyLemon> [00:25:43] <Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Ou jea!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39523/#p39523
<Seniorita> Sporočilo foruma - Ubuntu.si forum
<sasa84> ok CrazyLemon
<sasa84> pol ne bom :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a si dejansko kaj napisala al je bl "Test" :>
<uni4dfx> modelcek ping
<modelcek> pong
<dz0ny> https://www.dropbox.com/s/e2c602uoewzq6eu/Photo%2012.%2001.%2013%2000%2054%2043.png spoilers tbbt
<Seniorita> Dropbox - Photo 12. 01. 13 00 54 43.png - Simplify your life
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lol
<CrazyLemon> a je zadnja ?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon,sam test bi ti napisala :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 to znam tudi sam napisat :>
<sasa84> lej MišiLemon, CrazyLemon ... kaj pa pol sprašuješ :Š
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jah mislu sm ko si napisala "neki delam" da boš dejansko si vzela čas ter napisala članek
<CrazyLemon> ne pa "test" :<
<sasa84> delam neki druzga CrazyLemon ...nism doma
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pa tko povej!
<CrazyLemon> nism vedu da zupnikovo vino preizkusas :>
<sasa84> LOL
<dz0ny> cz kr celo poglej je kr kul episode
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny to itak..saj je penny not :>
<CrazyLemon> sej mam na disku.. sam grem zdaj spat
<CrazyLemon> ln
<CrazyLemon> aja..ce bi kdo rad napisal novico.. kr :> sam objava naj bo po 12.00pm :D
<Sky[x]> lp
<Keko> LP.
<CrazyLemon> pl <-
<Keko> <- dual core :D hehe
<CrazyLemon> opa !
<CrazyLemon> si že probal tf2?? :)
<zdobersek> I pitteh the fhool!
<Keko> ne Å¡e nisem probal. Bom pognal zaj da vidim
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek da ne boš sam smartass http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1045658/
<Seniorita> Silver Linings Playbook (2012) - IMDb
<CrazyLemon> ter http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1707386/
<Seniorita> Les Misérables (2012) - IMDb
<CrazyLemon>  > 8 !
<zdobersek> silver linings playbook - ok.
<zdobersek> les mis - not that much.
<CrazyLemon> a je ta miserables musical??????
<Keko> CrazyLemon more ta server nardit update :D Meni je zaj nardilo update in napisalo, da server na katerega hočem it, nima zadnjega updejta :D
<CrazyLemon> Keko pocakaj uro dve :D
<CrazyLemon> konektaj se na ker drug pa stestiraj proti drugim :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ja.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek evo http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1024648/   ta zihr ni musical :>
<Keko> i'll do it :D malo več kasno. morem na kafe počasi :D
<Seniorita> Argo (2012) - IMDb
<zdobersek> pojoci gladiator, wolverine pa catwoman
<zdobersek> ne, ta ni musical
<zdobersek> OTOH, noben od teh filmov se ni na travniku v quality verziji
<Keko> zdobersek kaj pa ta: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1931533/
<Seniorita> Seven Psychopaths (2012) - IMDb
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaki pasniki ffs? v kino pejt gledat!
<zdobersek> Keko: < 8.0 :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ti hodis v Macca's na kosilo.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne - vozim se mimo macca's
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> whatevah.
<zdobersek> ne verjamem.
<Keko> kaj pa ta: http://www.partis.si/torrent/podrobno/237111 <- točno ta torrent poglej če lahko.
<Seniorita> Partis.si
<Keko> The Avengers... velikost 35gb :D
<CrazyLemon> Keko obdrzimo linke pasnikov zase! to je ubuntu ne windows - mi tega ne pocnemo :p
<miha> CrazyLemon laže
<miha> ampak partis je tečn. !g isohunt
<Seniorita> isoHunt › the BitTorrent & P2P search engine http://isohunt.com/
<miha> !g kat.ph
<Seniorita> Download Torrents. Fast and Free Torrent Downloads ... http://kat.ph/
<Keko> CrazyLemon :D No no, vseeno poglej sliko kake kvalitete je. unbelivablow :D
<dz0ny> !g publichd
<Seniorita> PublicHD Beta - Download High Definition Torrents .::. Index http://publichd.eu/
<CrazyLemon> Keko kaj mi pomaga slika ce bom vidu vedno mojo max resolucijo 1280x1024 :)
<Keko> Hehe, jaz vidim malo lepše :P 2048*1280
<Keko> mislim večje :D 23" monitor (mini tv) :D
<Keko> aaaa še 40min da začnejo konjske dirke :D
<CrazyLemon> ??
<CrazyLemon> a tekmuješ al gledaš? :>
<Keko> stavim :D
<CrazyLemon> ah..ti si eden tistih :D
<Keko> mislim stavim in vmes al prodam al pustil do konca :D CrazyLemon  poznaš betfair.com ? :D
<CrazyLemon> Keko ne poznam :)
<Keko> stavna borza :D kupiš in prodaš :D
<Keko> npr. ena slikca... http://shrani.najdi.si/?3T/Z3/2jb7b2jL/motogp.jpg
<Seniorita> Shrani.si - Brezplačna spletna shramba za vaše slike - motogp.jpg
<Keko> neglede kdo je na koncu zmagal, sem bil v profitu :D
<miha> jutro
<zdobersek> ... he said at 11:24.
<uni4dfx> dobrojutro
<CrazyLemon> ... he said at 11:43.
<zdobersek> posteni ljudje smo ze pred sedmo pokonc!
<zdobersek> ane CrazyLemon!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ko srecam postenega cloveka ga bom prasal!
<kubanc> dover dan
<kubanc> dober dan
<kubanc> a kdo ve kako v ubuntu serverju nastavit pravice za ftp userja
<kubanc> ...
<CrazyLemon> chmod 777!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<ziga555> chmod 666 :D
<ziga555> N celoten disk ;)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: vpras mene!
<Hekos> "če pa ...., pa" je slaba raba al?
<kubanc> sm ze najdu
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, ne, mores dat write_enable=yes
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Ou jea!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne razumem, ampak ni za kaj!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj ne razumes - tell me child
<Hekos> or is it just me
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: https://www.ubuntu.si/2013/01/ou-jea/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek 404 :/
<CrazyLemon> Hekos odvisno kaj želiš povedat i guess - v uradnem dokumentu verjento ne boš uporabu 'če pa moram it v meka, pa bom naroču biga' :)
<Hekos>  "Če pa si želite bolj zahtevnega oblikovanja, pa so vam"
<Hekos> js bi dal Če si želite .., so vam na voljo
<CrazyLemon> agreed
<uni4dfx> Samsung, fuck yeah!
<uni4dfx> http://bgr.com/2013/01/11/samsung-windows-rt-tablets-cancelled-289406/
<Seniorita> Samsung: Windows RT tablets cancelled in the U.S. | BGR
<Hekos> "if it takes off" reče največji katermu bi mogoče to lahko uspelo
<Hekos> yep, its dead
<zdobersek> zakaj smo vcasih kr random ljudje voicani?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: care to explain?
<uni4dfx> zdobersek js sm ga prosu :)
<uni4dfx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuVfh25ydP4
<Seniorita> Africa helping Slovenia - GOTOF SI! - YouTube
<zdobersek> heh, tale z africani je dobra
 * uni4dfx is listening to Andy Duguid Feat. Leah - Wasted
<CrazyLemon> RT ni dead..ker ima kul vmesnik ! :)
<CrazyLemon> in zdobersek ..da se ne bos sam pritozeval
<zdobersek> FUCKYEA
<uni4dfx> party mode on!
<uni4dfx> zdobersek predlagam da se ga napijeva
<CrazyLemon> lets vacuum this mothafacking house! l8r :)
<zdobersek> we be dancin'
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQXy72PByQU
<Seniorita> The Office - David Brent - Charity Dance - YouTube
<zdobersek> uni4dfx: kot VIP nama preostane sam sampanjec
<uni4dfx> lol lih eno flašo ga mam v sobi
<uni4dfx> k nevem kaj bi z njo
<zdobersek> problem solved.
<uni4dfx> kako se stvari lepo izidejo včasih :D
<miha> !g africa norway guardian
<Seniorita> Radi-aid: Spoof charity single asks Africans to ... - The Guardian http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2012/nov/19/radi-aid-charity-single-africa
<miha> http://it.slashdot.org/story/13/01/12/0710227/alleged-zeus-botmaster-arrested-for-stealing-100m-from-us-banks
<Seniorita> Alleged ZeuS Botmaster Arrested For Stealing $100M From US Banks - Slashdot
<uni4dfx> joj k ti korejci začnejo jamrat kolk majo švoh ekonomijo zdele... XD
<uni4dfx> ne veš a bi se smeju al joku
<CrazyLemon> neither! just 'xD'
<CrazyLemon> :p
<uni4dfx> al pa oboje
<uni4dfx> tist k se začneš smejat pa padeš v jok XD
<CrazyLemon> thats just cruel :/
<uni4dfx> 2.9% brezposelnost majo in se jim zdi ful velik
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx edino prav :)
<CrazyLemon> a ni to bolš kot pa imet 10% in nič ne naredit glede tega (kot npr. slovenija)
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon my point exactly
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, "David"Lemon... bi sprobala uno za novičke ja :P
<sasa84> a se lohk tud svoj gugl koledar prenese not?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lol :D
<CrazyLemon> to je sam za ubuntu-si novice :D
<CrazyLemon> je pa to dobra ideja!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> ja...da bi bil "app" k bere guglov koledar pa da lohk naštimaš da te opozarja na 15min al pa na uro
<sasa84> a veš tko kt en obvestilnik
<CrazyLemon> vem kaj misliš :)
<miha> kaj hekate :)
 * miha se ta tedn prvič nauču google koledar uporablat :)
<sasa84> pridn mihi! :)
 * sasa84 poboža miha 
<sasa84> po bučki!
<miha> :*
<sasa84> <3
<sasa84> miha, poješ kavo?
<sasa84> lol...piješ* :)
<sterna> ne guglu dajat svojih podatkov no
<sterna> ze tko jih sami poberejo ceu kp
<miha> sasa84: pijem
<sasa84> sterna, a če napišeš v koledar "vaje" ful povem o seb :)))
<sasa84> miha, priden...Å¡e bolj! :)
<miha> sterna: ne dajem svojih podatkov.
<sasa84> dobrodošel v klubu z zdobersek
<sterna> v kombinaciji z vsem ostalim kar googlu poves, ja
<miha> sterna: porn iščem v drugem browserju, brez googla, to šteje? :)
<sasa84> miha, jst ne :\
<miha> sasa84: n0 p0rn?
<sterna> ma, nc ne steje.
<sterna> rabs se tor
<sasa84> miha, porn iščem v chrome :$
<sasa84> pa tak ful umazan porn :(
<sterna> ful umazan?
<sasa84> mhm :(
<sterna> ze dva mesca neposesan?
<sasa84> tko da se dogaja na kmetiji sterna pa to
<sasa84> vidš...pa nepospravlena kuhna ipd
<sterna> aja eh to pa res ni umazan
<sterna> aja no
<sterna> ce je kuhna zanemarjena pa
<sasa84> :\
<sterna> js bi se zamislu nad sabo na tvojem mestu
<miha> sterna: premal. rabiš vpn do švedske, pa pol tor  !g vpn tunnel se
<Seniorita> VPN Tunnel - Anonymous Internet experience https://www.vpntunnel.com/
<miha> al ka
<miha> :D
<sterna> miha: ja vse to
<sterna> tko da na konc sam sploh ne ves vec kje si.
<miha> sterna: sam pr tor morš pol pazit, da nč od browserja ni uporabljeno izven tora, najboljš je kr naredit virtualca z !g tor transparent proxy
<Seniorita> doc/TransparentProxy – Tor Bug Tracker & Wiki https://trac.torproject.org/projects/tor/wiki/doc/TransparentProxy
<miha> pa maš virtualc sam za tor
<sterna> mhm
<sterna> js sicer nimam
<miha> jst probal narest, sam uporablam nč
<miha> dela pa super
<miha> edin pol tud apt-get gre prek tora pa je mičken počas
<sterna> k tko k na drugih podrocjih tut pr pornu bl ustvarjam vsebine kot konzumiram
<miha> sterna: a vpnje se da narest en vrh drugega?
<miha> routaš pol med njimi?
<sterna> ja loh
<sterna> sam pac
<sterna> what's the use
<sterna> sej tocno temu je tor namenjen
<miha> vem, sam tud toru ni za zaupat.
<miha> ne tolk protokolu, ampak ne veš kaki serverji so vmes, kaj logirajo
<miha> plačani anonymous vpnji so bolj resni?
<sterna> ne mores vedet
<miha> mhm
<sterna> nikol ne mores vedet
<sterna> dalec najbols je v resnici ownat en server nekje v eni firmi k nimajo IT osebja
<sterna> si postavt proxy k nikamor nc ne logira
<sterna> pa od tam gledat "samotna kmetija porn"
<miha> sterna: pa pr toru je najbolj zoprno, da exit node lahk vse logira. http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2007/09/anonymity_and_t_1.html
<Seniorita> Schneier on Security: Anonymity and the Tor Network
<miha> sterna: torej še bolj rabiš https za logirat se
<miha> ker exit nodov je dokaj malo
<sterna> ja brez https itak nekak nima smisla k vsak vid vsaj cookieje
<sterna> ja pa zdej jih bo se manj
<sterna> k so unga mulca zaprl
<sterna> zato ker je mel tor exit node
<miha> :D
<miha> hja. je pa tor fajn za !g tor hidden service
<Seniorita> Tor: Hidden Service Protocol https://www.torproject.org/docs/hidden-services.html.en
<miha> še odprtih portov ne rabiš na "serverju"
<miha> krkol lahk spraviš na tor ssl
<miha> za navaden internet.. ni
<miha> !g freenode tor
<Seniorita> About freenode: IRC Servers http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml
<miha> !g tor chat
<Seniorita> torchat - messenger application on top of the Tor network and it's ... http://code.google.com/p/torchat/
<miha> sterna: drugač pa tuhtam kak met tor serverje, ampak anonimno uporblat !g google cloud messaging
<Seniorita> Google Cloud Messaging for Android | Android Developers http://developer.android.com/google/gcm/index.html
<miha> torej maš tor hidden service, kjer maš "mailbox", pa en messenger tor hidden service, ki je pa znan googlu za gcm.. pa pač neki dolgi random idji?
<miha> mislim pač GCM ni prav nič anonimen, je google mail :)
<miha> je pa fajn za push :p
<miha> tuhtam, če se da to nekak
<miha> ti dobiš neko kodo prek GCM, pa sam tvoj klient ve, da je to nek tor server, ki pravi, da maš mail?
<sterna> ja
<miha> sterna: bi se dal, tko da google ne bi vedu nč o tem?
<miha> ne da ta gmail user uporablja tor, ne lokacije/identitete tor mailbox serverja.. vedu bi sam da je registriran push server
<sterna> ja mislm
<sterna> oni vejo na kerem telefonu bo to koncalo
<miha> to že
<sterna> dle casa k jim das, bl zanesljiv graf loh zgradijo
<miha> no ja... sam lej.. client bi prvič in vsake tolk časa povedu mailbox serverju nek random id, push serverju pa random id+mail. mailbox server bi pa push serverju sam povedu ta id in push server bi pingal tvoj android prek gcm?
<sterna> ja, sej ubistvu to js delam
<miha> ja? :)
<sterna> cak da najdem skripto od sodelovca
<sterna> https://github.com/loisaidasam/pushsi/blob/master/pushsi
<sterna> tole
<Seniorita> pushsi/pushsi at master · loisaidasam/pushsi · GitHub
<sterna> to kr dost uporablamo za ksne long running taske
<sterna> da pushnejo notification ko koncajo
<sterna> k je pac zastojn
<miha> jst pa nekaj podobnega http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11242743/gcm-with-php-google-cloud-messaging
<Seniorita> android - GCM with PHP (Google Cloud Messaging) - Stack Overflow
<miha> sam to kr zaenkrat delu, ni zaupno :D
<dz0ny> miha: pushover je kul service
<miha> še največ dela je z registracijo/odregistracijo gcm klientov
<miha> sam gcm ni problema
<dz0ny> nvm to mata vidva eno drugo debato
<miha> pač prašu, ko je glih tor omenju :)
<miha> http://rt.com/art-and-culture/news/porn-filmmakers-condom-law-855/
<Seniorita> Condom controversy: US porn-makers keen to overturn Measure B law — RT
<sterna> hm to sm pa ze pejstnu dons
<sterna> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-20996411
<Seniorita> BBC News - Porn companies sue to overturn Los Angeles condom law
<sterna> snemanje spolnega odnosa brez prezervativa je stvar svobode govora, ocitno
<dz0ny> oh my , Aaron Swartz je storil samomor
<dz0ny> http://tech.mit.edu/V132/N61/swartz.html
<Seniorita> Aaron Swartz commits suicide - The Tech
<dz0ny> http://rubytune.com/cheat
<Seniorita> rubytune — rails performance tuning, emergency troubleshooting, server and ops consulting
<sasa84> dz0ny, privatkava zdj!
<zdobersek> ooh!
<sasa84> zdobersek, :$
<sterna> http://shrani.si/f/3V/Mc/1W7wAG6Z/1/ursljagora8120131309utc.jpg
<zdobersek> sasa84: whatsupwhatsup
<sterna> so nice
<sasa84> zdobersek, ma lej...po starem :) ti?
<zdobersek> sasa84: enako, enako.
<sterna> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-china-20998147
<Seniorita> BBC News - Beijing air pollution soars to hazard level
<sterna> najbl vsec mi je
<sterna> Official Beijing city readings on Saturday suggested pollution levels over 400. Unofficial reading from a monitor at the US embassy recorded 800.
<sterna> Last year Chinese authorities warned the US embassy not to publish its data. But the embassy said the measurements were for the benefit of embassy personnel and were not citywide.
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Undistract-me Notifies You When Terminal Commands Are Completed  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/T8rl3mEGqm0/notifies-terminal-commands-completed-undistract-me.html
<lynxlynxlynx> a nima tega vsak mal bolj sposoben terminal?
<sterna> ctrl-shift-a al pa ctrl-shift-i v konsole mas "monitor for silence" pa "monitor for activity"
<sterna> kr handy
<lynxlynxlynx> no sej
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa če nimaš in je res tako pomembno, ni problem na koncu dodat še echo -e '\a' al pa kak aplay
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa da si začasno nastaviš PROMPT_COMMAND
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuVfh25ydP4
<Seniorita> Africa helping Slovenia - GOTOF SI! - YouTube
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: Re: UEFI in inštalacija ubuntu/mint 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39524/#p39524
<CrazyLemon> python pipl
<CrazyLemon> kako bi preveril če je internet
<CrazyLemon> brez da bi odpiral recimo strani :)
<CrazyLemon> oziroma je kak bolši način
<sasa84> re juhu
<sterna> zdravo
<sterna> bbl, palacinke
<sasa84> uuu :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: UEFI in inštalacija ubuntu/mint 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39525/#p39525
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: Re: kritika na Ubuntu one  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39519/#p39519
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: kritika na Ubuntu one  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39520/#p39520
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sajko: Re: kritika na Ubuntu one  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39521/#p39521
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: [rešeno] [12.10] UEFI in inštalacija  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39522/#p39522
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: Re: [rešeno] [12.10] UEFI in inštalacija  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39524/#p39524
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: [rešeno] [12.10] UEFI in inštalacija  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39525/#p39525
<CrazyLemon> miha ^
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ ffs!
<sterna> language, young man!
<CrazyLemon> :x
<uni4dfx> zdobersek tist k prej ostane brez +v da za pivo... al Å¡ampanc :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx you'll win
<CrazyLemon> ker zdobersek itak quita vsak dan ob 22.xx
<CrazyLemon> :)
<uni4dfx> damn
<sterna> aha hmph to je freenode
<dz0ny> silver linings playbook, se to splača danes geldat
<dz0ny> gledat*
<miha> CrazyLemon: a dela al ne?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: Re: [rešeno] [12.10] UEFI in inštalacija  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39526/#p39526
<CrazyLemon> miha kaj to
<miha> Seniorita spam :)
<CrazyLemon> miha ja.. ko se spremeni topic zacne spammat :)
<miha> ej ne vem :)
<CrazyLemon> miha vem js - zato pa pravim :)
<CrazyLemon> miha observe :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga - zdj pa strajka
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<uni4dfx> me ja pa sram priznat da po več kot desetletju irca še zmer ne razumem kako lahko eni dobijo kr IPv6 naslov tkole
<uni4dfx> "Gapi@2001:470:26:6bf:21d:7dff:fe07:b586"
<Aseq> autokonfigurejsn
<Aseq> it's all about magic
<uni4dfx> a je fora v tem da se povežeš na IPv6 naslov k ga more IRC server omogočat
<miha> uni4dfx: !g freenode ipv6
<Seniorita> About freenode: IRC Servers http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml
<uni4dfx> ja že freenode sam kaj pa ostali
<Aseq> ce server ne podpira IPv6 ga seveda nimas?
<Aseq> si pac z IPv4 povezan
<uni4dfx> no sam to me je zanimal :)
<uni4dfx> sam včas so to z enimi tuneli delal
<uni4dfx> k itak nben Å¡e ni mel ipv6
<Gapi> sej jest sm na tunnelu
<uni4dfx> eh to je brezveze
<Gapi> res je
<uni4dfx> js mam baje na T-2 že IPv6 sam ga ne znam uklopt lol
<Gapi> zato težim na siolovem forumu kdaj bo IPV6
<Gapi> na t-2 pošlješ zahtevek
<Gapi> in na routerju pol to omogočiš
<uni4dfx> haha na mojem gnilem DD-WRT ruterju :D
<Gapi> imaš pa vodiče na netu
<uni4dfx> prov zajebu sm morm novga nabavt
<Gapi> jest mam tud DD-WRT
<uni4dfx> verjetno maš več kot 4MB placa gor
<Gapi> PA SM ZRIHTAL
<Gapi> ups
<Gapi> ja
<uni4dfx> s 4MB nimaš kej delat
<Gapi> na standard NOKAID naj bi bil ipv6 omogočen
<uni4dfx> pr men ga ni
<Gapi> kaj maš WRT54-GL
<uni4dfx> WHR-HP-G300N
<sajko> openwrt
<uni4dfx> ma brezveze, s 4MB si nimam kej pomagat
<uni4dfx> razn če grem čip menjat
<uni4dfx> baje se da
<Gapi> kaj maš uradn DD-WRT al greš pogledat če kej novejšega v other downloads
<Gapi> npr. http://www.dd-wrt.com/dd-wrtv2/downloads/others/eko/BrainSlayer-V24-preSP2/2012/07-20-12-r19519/buffalo_whr_hp_g300n/whr-hp-g300n-firmware-MULTI.bin
<uni4dfx> Gapi mam uradnga in je celo novejši od zadne official verzije
<Gapi> http://www.dd-wrt.com/dd-wrtv2/downloads/others/eko/BrainSlayer-V24-preSP2/2013/01-01-2013-r20453/buffalo_whr_hp_g300n/whr-hp-g300n-firmware-MULTI.bin
<uni4dfx> wait kaj je to
<uni4dfx> BrainSlayer?
<uni4dfx> wat
<uni4dfx> zakaj če js iščem pod "Downloads" moj ruter na dd-wrt.com mi ponud verzijo iz 2010
<sterna> it slays brains
<sterna> brain slayer.
<uni4dfx> no tole bi pa že skor blo za probat
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<Gapi> tm greš  other downloads
<uni4dfx> mhm vidm
<uni4dfx> kaj pa je tole buffalo-to-dd-wrt_webflash-MULTI.bin
<Gapi> iz originala rabš
<Gapi> če maš že dd-wrt gor pol vzem drugega in daj upgrade
<uni4dfx> ja od buffalota nek ddwrt je gor
<Gapi> sam pazi da ne piše zravn testing
<Gapi> http://dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/WHR-G300N   tole preber prvo
<Seniorita> WHR-G300N - DD-WRT Wiki
<uni4dfx> ja fak a dejansko ne morm prek weba
<uni4dfx> ok bom dal kr official update
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: Re: Kako namestimo Steam ter primerne gonilnike  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39527/#p39527
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Kako namestimo Steam ter primerne gonilnike  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39528/#p39528
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: Re: Kako namestimo Steam ter primerne gonilnike  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39529/#p39529
<CrazyLemon> kdo ma nvidio in steam? :) zdobersek ?
<zdobersek> zdobersek.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a 304 driver dela normalno?
<zdobersek> forsirajo upgrejd na 310
<zdobersek> ffs, sej sem manual spisu!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pol odgovori na manual če si ga že spisal
<CrazyLemon> ffs!
<CrazyLemon> a se kdo spozna na upstart?
<zdobersek> ffs, ce nisem na forumu.
<CrazyLemon> no pa pejt ce nisi
<zdobersek> no pa ne.
<CrazyLemon> mulc.. da nau siba pela
<miha> http://news.slashdot.org/story/13/01/12/207215/norway-tax-auditors-want-to-open-source-cash-registers-to-combat-fraud
<Seniorita> Norway Tax Auditors Want To Open Source Cash Registers To Combat Fraud - Slashdot
<miha> http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2013/jan/12/aaron-swartz-hacking-reddit-dies
<Seniorita> Aaron Swartz, internet activist and builder of Reddit, dies at 26 | Technology | guardian.co.uk
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kle?
<anny> spi :)
<CrazyLemon> zgleda da res :)
<CrazyLemon> anny a ti veš kako bi zalaufal skript ko se uporabnik prijavi
<anny> http://www.electrictoolbox.com/run-script-system-startup-centos-rhel/
<Seniorita> Run scripts at system startup on Linux
<CrazyLemon> anny ja..to mi ne pomaga..to je ob bootu
<CrazyLemon> js potrebujem ob prijavi uporabnika
<miha> CrazyLemon: /etc/bash.bashrc ?
<miha> oz .bashrc v home dir
<miha> http://bash.cyberciti.biz/guide//etc/bashrc
<Seniorita> /etc/bashrc - Linux Shell Scripting Tutorial - A Beginner's handbook
<CrazyLemon> miha bom probal - ty
<anny> session optional pam_exec.so /bin/bash /path/to/your/script.sh
<miha> CrazyLemon: al pa http://bash.cyberciti.biz/guide//etc/profile
<Seniorita> /etc/profile - Linux Shell Scripting Tutorial - A Beginner's handbook
<miha> CrazyLemon: to se morda sam pr loginu izvede?
<CrazyLemon> miha naah.. po tem ko se uporabnik prijavi
<miha> no
<miha> ja
<CrazyLemon> sm probal neki z upstart
<CrazyLemon> sam je tak pain in the arse (js ga ne stekam)
<CrazyLemon> pa ni mi slo
<lynxlynxlynx> bashrc bo za vsak shell, mislim da iščeše bash_login
<miha> lynxlynxlynx: kaj pa /etc/profile ?
<miha> na tej strani piše: It only runs for login shell.
<lynxlynxlynx> tud kul ja
<lynxlynxlynx> vsaj če ga bashrc ne source-a, ampak to je že uporabnikov del
<anny> http://bash.cyberciti.biz/guide//etc/profile.d
<Seniorita> /etc/profile.d - Linux Shell Scripting Tutorial - A Beginner's handbook
<lynxlynxlynx> to so pa že od inita odvisne stvari
<miha> lynxlynxlynx: kaj pa "source" sploh naredi?
<lynxlynxlynx> izvede v isti lupini
<miha> hm
<miha> tm pr openvpn easy-rsa je ukaz "source ./vars" kar prebere nastavitve, medtem ko sam "./vars" tega ne naredi, printata pa isto?
<lynxlynxlynx> ker recimo df/sdf/sf/sdf/something.sh al pa bash somth.sh ustvari novo
<lynxlynxlynx> no sej, tam jih nastavi v novo okolje, ki potem crkne ob izhodu
<miha> aha
<lynxlynxlynx> ma pa source Å¡e sinonim .
<lynxlynxlynx> . vars
<miha> no hvala za razlago :)
<lynxlynxlynx> np
<CrazyLemon> amm
<CrazyLemon> sej vsi govorimo o grafičnem loginu in ne loginu v shell ane?
<miha> a? :)
<miha> nisi tak rekel :)
<CrazyLemon> kak pa sem rekel?
<miha> login :)
<CrazyLemon> 'ob prijavi uporabnika' :)
<CrazyLemon> če želiš prit na namizje se prijaviš ane :)
<miha> no ja
<miha> /etc/X11/Xsession.d/
<miha> pol kaj tule
<miha> oziroma iz /etc/X11/Xsession
<miha> SYSSESSIONDIR=/etc/X11/Xsession.d
<miha> USERXSESSION=$HOME/.xsession
<miha> USERXSESSIONRC=$HOME/.xsessionrc
<CrazyLemon> sej gledam zdj tale xsession ja
<miha> ok
<miha> 22:22 < CrazyLemon> anny a ti veš kako bi zalaufal skript ko se uporabnik prijavi
<miha> 22:23 < CrazyLemon> anny ja..to mi ne pomaga..to je ob bootu
<miha> 22:23 < CrazyLemon> js potrebujem ob prijavi uporabnika
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> 'ob prijavi uporabnika' :)
<miha> ja
<miha> ssh crazy@lemon.org
<CrazyLemon> startx
<CrazyLemon> :)
<anny> :)
<anny> ne vem, častna partizanska
<miha> nč, lp vsem
<sterna> http://issuu.com/thebostonphoenix/docs/markoff-facebook-subpoena/9?mode=window
<Seniorita> Subpoena: Philip Markoff's Facebook account
<sterna> so cool
<sterna> to facebook da polciji :)
<uni4dfx> sterna scary shit, a je to legit?
<anny> sterna, u serious?!
<uni4dfx> sicer si pa js zmeri predstavlam FB nekak tko zato ne dajem gor svojih slik :)
<sterna> mhm
<sterna> pomoje je blo na redditu al pa kje postan
<anny> f*ck, najbolje je ne biti gor spljoh
<sterna> well i ain't
<lynxlynxlynx> anny: dvomim
<sterna> ampak ce nisi na fb
<sterna> si po defaultu terorist
<anny> ne
<anny> živiš?
<lynxlynxlynx> fbi je neuporabništvo že uvrstil na seznam sumljivosti
<sterna> "vsi normalni ldje so na fb"
<sterna> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<sterna> sej je bil kr big news
<sterna> "not being on facebook makes you a suspect"
<anny> potem sem med nenormalnimi
<lynxlynxlynx> najbolje se je pač it mis/dis-information
<sterna> ja, js tut
<sterna> ne upam si v ZDA v resnici
<sterna> zarad tega
<lynxlynxlynx> sploh pa ne z elektroniko
<sterna> aha ni reddit
<sterna> velik bl trusty source
<sterna> http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2013/01/what_facebook_g.html
<Seniorita> Schneier on Security: What Facebook Gives the Police
<uni4dfx> sej bi dal na FB
<uni4dfx> ampak se mi zdi da je že to preveč sumljivo :D
<anny> ne klič hudiča, rad sam pride!
<sterna> toj pa misticizm tovarsica anny
<anny> :)
<anny> ne misticizem, zdrava pamet
<sterna> ma ne
<sterna> let me show you exactly what i mean
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ylux-Qp7aCo#t=7m
<Seniorita> Ne joči Peter - YouTube
<sterna> hehe
<anny> "tile obveščevalci so tako zakonspiriran, da jih še podnev z lučjo ne najdeš"
<anny> seveda v časih pred FB
<CrazyLemon> delaaaaaa!
<CrazyLemon> za vse ki boste iskali
<CrazyLemon> ~/.config/autostart/
<CrazyLemon> krneki.desktop fajl :)
<lynxlynxlynx> xdg-compliant
<anny> bravo, krejzi!
 * CrazyLemon  bows
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx see ? :>
<uni4dfx> pa zakaj ma pol ZNC
<uni4dfx> XD
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx haha
<CrazyLemon> good question! :D
<CrazyLemon> verjetno se pol poveze gor ko je na mobitelu/tablici/whatever
<ziga555> Hmm ravno sem namestil pycharm
<ziga555> Kje se ga požene, da ustvarim shortcut?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://gist.github.com/4520862
<Seniorita> Autostart app, conditional
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> delaaaaaa!
<CrazyLemon> ! :)
<CrazyLemon> your 'Name' sux! :)
<dz0ny> Če boš settings delal ti pride prav  AutostartCondition=GSettings com.dz0ny.ubuntu-si-welcome enabled
<dz0ny> ostalo sem videl
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny  'delal settings' ?
<dz0ny> drugače pa /etc/xdg/autostart
<dz0ny> to kar si ti dal bo samo za tebe veljalo
<dz0ny> če moraš za vse uporabnike potem moraš v /etc/xdg/autostart
<dz0ny> pa default gnome config pripravt
<dz0ny> recimo če uproabnik v nastavitvah reče jaz pa nočem da se mi zažene, je lažje gcon spremenit kot pa dekstop file premikat
<ziga555> Ok jaz sem zrihtal :)
<ziga555> dz0ny, so tebi kitajci domeno ukradli?
<CrazyLemon> <dz0ny> pa default gnome config pripravt - where/what
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: v /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/ daš default file za tvoj app https://gist.github.com/4520912
<Seniorita> net.launchpad.ubuntu-si-welcome.gschema.xml
<dz0ny> ziga555: ne
<ziga555> aha, sry
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhuDPmqEiYk
<Seniorita> Apparat - Krieg und Frieden - A Violent Sky - YouTube
<dz0ny> btw argo je na pašnikih
<CrazyLemon> <dz0ny> recimo če uproabnik v nastavitvah reče jaz pa nočem da se mi zažene, je lažje gcon spremenit
<CrazyLemon> kje v nastavitvah ?
<CrazyLemon> sistemske nastavitve?
<dz0ny> no silly to moraš sam nardit ui
<dz0ny> sam maš dobr api
<CrazyLemon> LOL!
<CrazyLemon> dej nehi :D
<CrazyLemon> kak ui
<CrazyLemon> to je skript
<CrazyLemon> oziroma 2 skripta
<CrazyLemon> pa .png file
<CrazyLemon> no UI here mister
<dz0ny> a to še vedno novice delaš?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jp - kaj pa naj bi delal? :)
<dz0ny> right
<dz0ny> http://rememberaaronsw.tumblr.com/
<Seniorita> Remember Aaron Swartz
<dz0ny> Å¡e tole http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3n9f7vJoRo
<Seniorita> Telekinesis - Ghosts and Creatures - YouTube
<dz0ny> pa ln
#ubuntu-si 2013-01-13
<t3ch> white paper for copying machines' is racism
<t3ch> :)
<Sky[x]> pismo k se ne morm odloct
<sterna> aaron je tut na bbc news dons
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> kdo tukaj?
<Keko> LP.
<uni4dfx> lp
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> Lp
<zdobersek> lp.
<Keko> eee samo copy paste :P
<Keko> grem malo navijat opterona. mogoče še spravim kaj ven iz njega.
<Keko> brb
<sasa84> kaj zdej miške ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> hackhackhack
<zdobersek> hva zdj sasa84
<miha> kak je fajn nickserv ghost ukaz :)
<miha> http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/the-northerner/2013/jan/10/blogpost-delia-derbyshire-electronic-music-dr-who
<Seniorita> Manchester honours the woman behind the pioneering music of Doctor Who | UK news | guardian.co.uk
<uni4dfx> joj obožujem kako so pametni eni linuxaši...
<uni4dfx> http://askubuntu.com/questions/103915/how-do-i-configure-swappiness
<Seniorita> swap - How do I configure swappiness? - Ask Ubuntu
<uni4dfx> glavni odgovor ma +22 score pa čist narobe je
<uni4dfx> kr neki nabijajo v prazno ostali pa verjamejo
<lynxlynxlynx> sej ni tko slabo
<uni4dfx> no vsaj v komentarjih spodi so pojasnl zakaj je čist narobe napisan
<uni4dfx> to kar je OneZero razložu nima nbenga smisla... zakaj bi mel swappiness na kterikol vrednosti k 0 :D ... kdo pa hoče da mu tm disk neki škrta če ni nujno treba
<lynxlynxlynx> odvisno kolk rama maš
<lynxlynxlynx> no, pr men bolj od uporabe, mam na 30
<zdobersek> bluetooth dongli
<zdobersek> to se obstaja?
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<uni4dfx> lynxlynxlynx why? zakaj bi hotu da ti predčasno piše v disk? ne razumem tega
<lynxlynxlynx> multitasking
<lynxlynxlynx> mam ene 3 različne ogromne stvari odprte
<lynxlynxlynx> in je bolje, da grejo stari pagi stran
<lynxlynxlynx> a ni swappiness celo na 60 privzeto?
<uni4dfx> zakaj? dokler maš dost spomina zakaj bi karkol po disku drku
<uni4dfx> ja 60 je default
<lynxlynxlynx> da ne drka takrat ko je pritisk večji
<uni4dfx> ja itak bo drku takrat :D
<uni4dfx> k ti zmanka
<lynxlynxlynx> če bo že prej mal spucano, mogoče ne
<uni4dfx> zakaj bi rad da ti že prej
<uni4dfx> edina uporabna funkcija swapa je da ti ne crkne vse skup ko zmanka spomina
<uni4dfx> drgač pa k vidm da mi začne tm po disku pisat ko ma še frej spomin mi grejo pa kr kocine pokonc :D
<lynxlynxlynx> zanimivo, grep vrne samo 4 zadetke v include/linux/swap.h , privzete vrednosti pa nikjer
<lynxlynxlynx> pa ziher je Å¡e kako drugo stikalo za tweakat vm glede swapa
<uni4dfx> to bi tud jst rad vedu
<zdobersek> uporablja kdo kak bluetooth dongle, za kterga lahko potrdi, da dela?
<uni4dfx> zdobersek js mam hub od moje MX800 miške :P
<Keko> zdobersek na windowsih sem ga uporabljam, zaj ga Å¡e nisem rabil.
<LorD_DDooM> Od Trusta vsi deskesti (tipkovnica+miška) ali dongli za posamične periferije delajo povsod na Linux...edino za GXT18 rabiš 3.6 kernel
<sasa84> zdobersek, ma bo bo
<sasa84> ti?
<lynxlynxlynx> uni4dfx: a poznaš kako orodje, ki bi ti izpisalo kolikšen del pomnilnika ima proces v swap-u?
<uni4dfx> prov posamezni proces?
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> pomoje mam tam večinoma browser cache, pa bi rad preveril
<zdobersek> sasa84: isto, bo! :>
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx kaj pa /proc/$pid/status ?
<sasa84> zdobersek, ni tko slabo a? :>
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: a vmswap al kaj?
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx predvidevam :)
<lynxlynxlynx> rep -i -h vmswap /proc/*/status | cut -d: -f2 | awk '{a+=$1} END {print a}'; swapon -s
<lynxlynxlynx> grep -i -h vmswap /proc/*/status | cut -d: -f2 | awk '{a+=$1} END {print a}'; swapon -s
<lynxlynxlynx> men se vrednosti niti ne ujemajo
<CrazyLemon> meni se
<CrazyLemon> 0 :)
<lynxlynxlynx> 130M vs 49M
<Keko> kdo je kaj navijal pc? :) mene nekje nekaj zj*be :D
<sajko> kak pc?
<Keko> http://ubuntuone.com/474Xq0wsERUIyejlqQwN6i  http://ubuntuone.com/3d5XiF8cNLrV3eGec0UlyV  http://ubuntuone.com/66aK9JOqbEdoYZ3Ph5bvpb
<sajko> kje se ti ustavi?
<sajko> vidim da ta placa nima možnosti nastavljat Vcore v biosu
<sajko> al se motm?
<Keko> ne nima kaj dosti ne. Sej voltaže nemorem nastavljat.
<sajko> torej ti ostane samo dvigovanje FSBja
<Keko> Sem dal cpu na 230 in k8 cpu na 11x, cpu/ddr 2/1.83
<Keko> če dam na 240 ne gre skozi.
<sajko> cak, privzeto je na kolk?
<Keko> tud cpu/ddr 2/2 negre
<sajko> pa kak ram imas
<Keko> privzeto. cpu 200
<sajko> torej 11x200 ?
<sajko> 2200 MHz
<sajko> ?
<Keko> 11x230 gre tud skozi. Ma tudi 12x230 ampak ni razlike.
<sajko> k gledam tvoj SS, vidim 1000MHz pri prvem
<sajko> tvoj problem je itak to, da voltaze ne mors dvignt
<sajko> ce si prsu iz 11x200 na 11x230 je ze kr dobr
<sajko> pa tut hlajenje imas kaksno?
<Keko> ram mam 3gb od patriota. Ta prve ddr. 400
<Keko> hlajenje je blo vredu.. mislim temperatura se ni dvignila čez 37. Max. je blo 39
<Keko> zaj na "random" je na 27 nekje.
<Keko> tudi 12x230 je Å¡lo.
<sajko> med 230 pa 240 nimas korakov?
<sajko> am.. a 12x230 dobis pravo frekvenco? nevem a ma tale opteron zaklenjen mnozilnik al ne
<Keko> so so... nisem probal 235. Bom Å¡e to probal. Ne ne lahko spreminjam frekvenco.
<sajko> dobis 2760MHz al 2530 ?
<sajko> frekvenco vem.. mnozilnik je drugo
<Keko> Sem dajal na automatsko in 3x in tudi 4x. Včasih je šlo, samo je potem zmrznilo vse.
<Keko> 2300 je bil maximum ko sem gledal kolk pride ven, ne glede na to al sem dal 12x230 al 11x230
<sajko> mislm, prime lahko v biosu, sam pol ko se izpise frekvenca, pa lahko ostane privzeti mnozilnik
<Keko> Čaki... da tabličnega opalim pa grem s to škatlo v bios pa da povem točno :D
<sajko> probej 12x200
<Keko> in ostalo pustim automatic?
<sajko> tist ratio zaenkrat pust
<sajko> k je tudi ddr 400 verjetno problem pri 240
<Keko> eto grem v reštart.
<keko-> torej HT Freq ratio - auto
<keko-> cpu freq. 200
<keko-> k8mcpu clock ratio - auto
<keko-> ddr clock / timing - auto
<keko-> bom dal 11 x 200
<keko-> se kaj spremenim?
<sajko> moment
<sajko> no dej zaenkrat pust
<sajko> pa da vidmo
<keko-> to dela normalno.
<sajko> ok
<sajko> ce das zdej ratio fsb/ram na 2/2 al pa kaj podobnega (tko da mas 1/1)
<keko-> ja ta ratio je za 2/1.66
<sajko> ?
<keko-> mislimkot auto.,ampak je videt 1.66
<sajko> ja ja, zdej pa na roke prestavi na 2/2
<sajko> k zdej ti ram dela na 333Mhz
<keko-> 11x200  in to na 2/2?
<sajko> da
<keko-> ja ram na 333
<sajko> po tem bi mogu bit na 400Mhz
<keko-> zaj je ram 400..
<sajko> se zboota normalno?
<keko-> samo da vidim ce ga pozene...
<keko-> ja me boota do konca
<sajko> torej zdej mas 2200 Mhz pa ram na 400Mhz?
<keko-> ja
<sajko> ok
<sajko> a probas 12x200
<sajko> pa 2/2
<keko-> samo malo, da prilimam fotko.
<Keko> http://ubuntuone.com/3ZN1ZLGuw5UlnbzuDUibrH  malo je sliko zjebalo.
<sajko> cak zdej mas 2400 Mhz
<sajko> a si ze nastavu na 12x200?
<keko-> ne nisem, sej to je smesno.
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: za overview vsega priporočam glances
<sajko> no dej probi, ce se kej spremeni
<keko-> smeh, sem shrano oa se je dalo na default.
<sajko> lahko da je mnozilnik lockan
<lynxlynxlynx> dz0ny: za overview mi je dovolj swapon / karkoli uporablja en plasmoid
<keko-> 2/2 in 12x200 sem dal. da vidim.. ni mi jasno zakaj je pa slo na default bios.
<Keko> http://ubuntuone.com/5DoBOAPCmBYBeuVAaMglml
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: aja sem mislil da to gledaš za vps, server
<sajko> huh?
<lynxlynxlynx> huh? sej sm napisal, da me zanima per proc
<keko-> ja zaj je blo 12x200 in 2/2
<sajko> cudn
<sajko> dej pol nazaj tko k prej :D
<keko-> ja nevem kaj je blo kr se je na defaut nekaj dalo.
<sajko> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<sajko> dej to
<keko-> bom dal 12x210
<keko-> ram je 420
<sajko> ja ok
<sajko> probej
<sajko> ce se ne zboota
<sajko> pa dej delilnik na 2/1.xx
<keko-> laufa. 2/1.83?
<sajko> jah ce dela bp pust namir delilnik
<sajko> zdej nevem kako je pri novih prociv, vcasih je amd boljs delal z 1/1
<sajko> kolk Mhz pa zdej kaze?
<keko-> steka zaj
<ziga555> Hmm, na serverju mi deluje samba in iz windowsa lahko dostopam do teh datotek, iz ubuntu-ja (desktop) pa ne morem. Morda kdo ve zakaj?
<sajko> Keko po glej frekvenco, pol pejt pa v bios pa spremeni ratio
<sajko> na 2/1.83
<keko-> rami so na 420 delali kot 2/1.83 in  12x230
<keko-> je zmrznilo
<dz0ny> ziga555: če maš nautilus se ročno poveži
<dz0ny> za kde ne vem
<ziga555> Hmm
<ziga555> ja dke mam
<sajko> 12x210 je 2520Mhz, mogoce je to limit za stock voltazo
<sajko> ce ratio ne pomaga..
<keko-> dam 12*230 in 2/1.83
<ziga555> Kde in Dolphin, ampak če ročno vnesem IP noter ga ne najde
<keko-> voltazo sm najdo samo da gre gor za  do +0.3
<dz0ny> si poizkusil z smb://ip
<ziga555> Ja
<ziga555> Pa mi je prejšni teden še delovalo
<sajko> Keko ne tolk hitr
<ziga555> Sedaj za vikend pa noče dostopati do map
<sajko> dej pocas povecuj
<sajko> voltaza za cpu?
<Keko> smeh. 12x230 in 2/1.83 dela.
<sajko> kolk ti kaze frekvenco?
<Keko> http://ubuntuone.com/5XXzU3cCfd83PlMM1QxNjN
<sajko> jah ocitno ni to to
<Keko> hm... ni logično :D
<sajko> cak, kako sva bla prej na 2400 Mhz
<miha> http://mobile.slashdot.org/story/13/01/13/027203/touchscreen-laptops-whether-you-like-them-or-not
<Seniorita> Touchscreen Laptops, Whether You Like Them Or Not - Slashdot
<sajko> 200 x 12 pa 2/2
<sajko> sam mislm da je blo na default multiplier
<Keko> nekak je Å¡lo na default vse. Mislim se je dalo vse na automatsko.
<sajko> prob to se enkrat nastavt
<keko-> voltaza... ddr voltage control gre na 0.2
<sajko> pust voltazo ramov
<sajko> za proc bi rabla
<keko-> ht -link voltage na 0.3
<keko-> chipset core  pci-e na 0.3
<sajko> tut to pust :D
<sajko> sam cpu bi bil zanimiv
<sajko> a ti pri bootanju na bios screenu izpise frekvenco procesorja?
<keko-> ja
<keko-> vcore - ok
<keko-> ddr25V -ok
<keko-> +3.3 - ok
<keko-> +12 V - ok
<sajko> kolk ti pa napise pri 12x230?
<keko-> ampak tega nemorem spremenit
<keko-> eh ne napise... sm zmesal.
<Keko> http://ubuntuone.com/1egfBehYgXkJKxFfQJ2pqT
<sajko> kva mas zdej nastiman
<Keko> 12x200 in 2/2
<Keko> tak da je ram400
<sajko> ok
<sajko> ce das zdej 12x210 in 2/2
<sajko> al pa 12x205
<Keko> ok bom dal 12x205
<keko_> 12*205 in 2/2 laufa
<sajko> kva izpise kot frekvenco?
<keko_> samo da vidim ce bo zmrznilo kaj
<keko_> jaoo to je cudno. zaj pise 1000mhz in boomips 058
<keko_> zaj sem zaprl in se 1x odprl in pise 1800 mhz in bogomips 3705
<sajko> a ma ta proc kak auto tuning al pa turbo mode'
<keko_> booo nevbem, se da kje preverit?
<sajko> Name  Opteron 180, Operating Frequency    2.4GHz, Hyper Transports    1000MHz
<keko_> v biosih je samo za grafiko mozno nastavljat iz auto na turbo...
<sajko> toj default
<keko_> 210x12 2/2 dela.
<sajko> pa sva zihr da je to 2520 Mhz?
<sajko> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "cpu MHz"
<keko_> ne nevem vec, sej zato sm napisal kako in kaj.
<keko_> zaj je zmrznnilo
<sajko> dej delilnik na manj
<sajko> 2/1.83
<keko_> in ostalo 12*210 al dam vec gre tud 230
<sajko> pust ce ze tle zmrzne
<sajko> (na 12x210)
<keko_> sem dal tako.
<Keko> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "cpu MHz"
<Keko> cpu MHz		: 1000.000
<Keko> cpu MHz		: 1000.000
<Keko> je na 2/1.83 in 12x210 :D
<sajko> ... :)
<sajko> nevem tole je vse cudn
<sajko> al cudn kaze, al pa plata nekej po svoje dela
<sajko> uporablej sistem pa bos vidu a se obes al dela prblizn tko k prej (med 1000 pa 2400 more bit kr razlika)
<Keko> nevem... Sej pravim. Bom dal 2/2 in 12x200 in bo kar bo.
<sajko> mas winse morda na tem pcju?
<sajko> jah to je default pomoje..
<Keko> Itak. Pridem več kasno :D Morem ven. ne nimam... samo ubuntu.
<Keko> ja default je najboljše pokazalo
<sajko> ja sam po nisva nc nardila :D
<Keko> edino 12x230 in 2/1.83 vem da je delalo.
<sajko> lahko probas..
<Keko> nič šibam ven. pridem kasneje.
<sajko> ajd
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/belgijka-hotela-v-bruselj-gps-pa-jo-je-pripeljal-v-zagreb.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Belgijka hotela v Bruselj, GPS pa jo je pripeljal v Zagreb
<CrazyLemon> 'Z mislimi sem bila drugje in tako sem samo vozila,''
<zdobersek> tko ti prides do mcdonaldsaa.
<zdobersek> -a.
<CrazyLemon> a me primerjas z 67 let staro nono????
 * CrazyLemon pripravi /kickban zdobersek 
<uni4dfx> :D
<uni4dfx> sam a se ji ni nč zdel čudn da je mogla vinjeto kupt
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx a res misliš da jo je kupla ? :D
<uni4dfx> mja good point
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: miselni tok masta podoben
<zdobersek> cilje pa malo drugacne.
<CrazyLemon> če se ji ni zdelo čudno da za enourno voznjo dvakrat na bencinsko
<CrazyLemon> +mora
<sasa84> zdobersek, CrazyLemon hod zdej v burger kinga :P
<CrazyLemon> whopper!
<sajko> big king xxl :D
<sasa84> zadnč sem bla prvič v burger kingu v slov.
<sasa84> pomfri mi je bolš v mcu :)
<sajko> jaz pri nas Å¡e nism bilk
 * CrazyLemon tudi ne
<Keko> sajko dal zaj 12x230 in 2/1.83. Dela normalno za 1x
<Keko> keko@Ubuntu12-10:~$ cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "cpu MHz"
<Keko> cpu MHz		: 1000.000
<Keko> cpu MHz		: 1000.000
<Keko> samo to mi pa zaj spet ne gre v poštev.
<Keko> vrjetno ma res kako možnost da si sam doloža vse al kako, kr 1x piše 1800 mhz 1x 2400... a več kot to ne
<Keko> brb.
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker dz0ny LorD_DDooM zdobersek tf2 playdate today?
<dhbiker> sem mislo vprašat včeraj
<dhbiker> pa sem pogledal na uro... 2 vjutro xD
<Sky[x]> lp
<dhbiker> lp
<dhbiker> vglavnem... ne garantiram da bom tukaj ker imam že zmenjen boardgame... če pa bom tu pa ziher zraven pridem
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker resno..board game over tf2?
<CrazyLemon> :/
<dhbiker> malo se pa morem socializirat
<dhbiker> če sem vse dneve pred kišto
<dz0ny> dhbiker: a stripoker igrate? :)
<dhbiker> battlestar galactica pa res
 * dz0ny approves
<keko-> jao keri chat mam to-...
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: Re: C MySQL api  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39530/#p39530
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: [rešeno] [12.10] UEFI in inštalacija  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39525/#p39525
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: Re: [rešeno] [12.10] UEFI in inštalacija  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39526/#p39526
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: Re: Kako namestimo Steam ter primerne gonilnike  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39527/#p39527
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Kako namestimo Steam ter primerne gonilnike  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39528/#p39528
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: Re: Kako namestimo Steam ter primerne gonilnike  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39529/#p39529
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: Re: [rešeno]C MySQL api  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39530/#p39530
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon && zdobersek && LorD_DDooM and other tf2s is up and updated
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: if you're paying.
<Boffy> zdravo, ali so zakaj tile verbatim USB ključi? oziroma ali lahko bootajo linux?
<sterna> vsi usb kljuci, ce niso kej resno pokvarjeni, lahko bootajo karkoli
<sterna> naceloma fabrka niti ne igra neke hude vloge
<Boffy> ne, mam enega ravno super mini, mali pa ne boota. BIOS ga sploh ne prepozna. na nobenem računalniku. sem probal na 4ih doma pa celo na tistem v službi.
<Boffy> sem pisal v fabriko, ker sicer je ključ res dober in so mi povedali da res ne more bootat. čeprav ga oblašujejo kot nek backup  ipd. oz. imajo nek porgram za backup narejen za njihov ključ
<Boffy> :-(
<Boffy> amapk zdaj me zanima tale verbatim
<Boffy> če je ok za boot, potem bom razmislil, d abi ga vzel, sicer pa bom raje kaj drugega poiskal oziroma počakal na naslednjo medion akcijo
<sasa84_> moj verbatim boota
<Boffy> so jih meli za 13 ali 14 EUR samo sem zamudil
<Boffy> a je 16GB?
<sasa84_> mislm da je okol 4...?
<Boffy> npr tale: http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2020069726/prenosni-usb-disk-verbatim-pinstripe-16-gb-49063
<Seniorita> Prenosni USB disk Verbatim PinStripe 16 GB (49063) - mimovrste=)
<Boffy> aha
<Boffy> ampak verjetno ta verzija kjer se sprednji del ven porine
<Boffy> ?
<sasa84_> jp, mislm da ja :)
<sasa84_> ostalo mam pa vse kingston se mi zdi
<zdobersek> go go sasa84_!
<sasa84_> zdobersek, ? :)
<Boffy> ah sem ravno hotel vprašat kaj pa ta malikingstoni? vem da veliki delajo debor. imam  2GB ključka  po 1GB in delata ok
<sasa84_> du ju lajk rege mjuzik too? :P
<zdobersek> sasa84_: navijam.
<sasa84_> 16gb, po 4, po 2...vsi delajo ok
<Boffy> če bi bilo možno bi rad našel nekaj takega da lahko dam na obesek od ključev sicer jih kar naprej po torbi lovim... vem da so od toshibe dobri in hitri samo nimajo neke akcije z nje.
<Boffy> žena mi je enega oprala, pa še kar dela. čeprav bolj čudno... LOL
<dz0ny> sterna: ni čist res da vsi delajo eni majo dula mode, kjer je lahko del particije virtual cdrom > cruzer je eden takih. Drugače pa te poceni morajo delat, samo formatirat moraš prav
<sterna> ja ja
<sterna> no sej s tem sm mislu resno pokvarjeni :)
<dz0ny> d:
<dz0ny> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/13/science/earth/beijing-air-pollution-off-the-charts.html
<Seniorita> 303 See Other
<dz0ny> ny ma 18, za primerjavo
<sterna> a to je un k ma peking 800 zdej
<Boffy> kako jih pa "prav" formatiraš? se pravi če jih BIOS ne zazna?
<dz0ny> Boffy: bios ti ne zazna ključa ali ti noče bootat?
<dz0ny> sterna: mhm
<dz0ny> "prav" pomeni popolno brisanje(na izbiro imaš še hitro), ne vem kako se temu reče v win sem pozabil.
<Boffy> noben BIOS ga ne zazna. oz. ne morem ga izbrati kot disk za zagon (npr če uporabim plop boot manager, ki ga vidi amapk ne more boto narediti iz njega).
<dz0ny> plop lahko bota tudi iso direktno
<Boffy> ja, ok. jaz em hotel narediti persistant live USB. ko pa to ni Å¡lo sem poskusil Å¡e z navadnim liveUSB
<dz0ny> 2. ene matične majo primarne usb slote, probi če ga tam zažene
<dz0ny> ^^ker majo 2 usb krmilnika
<dz0ny> predlagam da formatiraš v tem daljšem načinu, potem pa ustvariš usb live
<dz0ny> ker če plopu ni uspelo bootat, pomeni da dejansko manjak boot sektor na usb
<sterna> suni je v pekingu zivela par mescov
<sterna> v 2006
<sterna> je rekla da je blo kr horrible
<dz0ny> mhm kolega je bil tudi tam in pravi da se mu je smšno zdelo, da so vsi hodili z maskami. Potem je pa tud on spremenil mnenje...
<dz0ny> pa so še neki deli kitajske dost hujši zaradi kurjenja premoga...
<Boffy> kak je pa to "daljši način" ?
<dz0ny> si v win?
<dz0ny> al linux
<Boffy> widnows samo lahko tudi linux... :-D
<dz0ny> v win izbereš popolni format
<dz0ny> v linux shred /dev/sdX
<dz0ny> lol http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2013/01/12/this-is-the-funniest-windows-error-message-youve-ever-seen/?fromcat=all
<Seniorita> The Funniest Windows Error Message You've Ever Seen
<Boffy> ok sem si shranil navodila bom poskusil, ko bom imel malo več časa na voljo.
<Boffy> no ja saj pametni telefoni so pravzaprav računalniki (lahko delajo skoraj vse kar lahko delajo PC), pa disc bi samomorali dati medij pa bi bilo če ni disc tudi v imenu za SD kartico...
<Keko> sajko sm najdo vcor. gre do +1.55V menda :D
<sasa84_> dz0ny, lol :)
<Boffy> ?dijo....
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: bo akcija?
<dz0ny> nej me ne pinga, jaz ftl igram
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne
<CrazyLemon> sej si edini pongal :)
<zdobersek> So be it.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dz0ny pa itak ne smemo pingat ker ftl igra :)
<zdobersek> OH NO HE DID NOT
<CrazyLemon> Well it's been a while, but you can relax. Top Gear telly's back! As you may well have read in your brand spanking new Top Gear magazine, we're currently due to return to BBC Two at 8pm on January 27!
<CrazyLemon> for all you TG fans :)
<sasa84_> :))
<miha> čer
<johnnyyy> lp
<CrazyLemon> hah
<CrazyLemon> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0411964/
<Seniorita> Zeljko Ivanek - IMDb
<CrazyLemon> tale je v seven psychopaths
<sasa84> nočko :)
<CrazyLemon> ima kdo ambicije ter casa da ustvari nov 'get deb' project? :)
<CrazyLemon> zgleda da je getdeb.net dead
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: v argo tud
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jp
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: al pa če bi blog prebral http://blog.getdeb.net/
<Seniorita> All about getdeb
<CrazyLemon> [22:18:20] <vadi2> It doesn't look like it will be coming up. It's code is open source however, under the project name of "apt-portal".
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny že dva mesca je down.. due to 'hardware failure' :)
<Hekos> build.opensuse.org
<Hekos> pa nevem ka je narobe z user repos
<Hekos> nardiš seznam na ubuntu wikiju v formatu software center linka
<Hekos> vuala, getdeb++
<CrazyLemon> am.. getdeb builda tisto kar je outdated v USC :)
<CrazyLemon> in dosti tega je paketov katerih ni v USC
<Hekos> torej user repos ?
<Hekos> sej so bli buildi itaq sam na ubuntu tam gor več al majn
<CrazyLemon> ne buildajo iz repojev ampak iz sourcea :)
<Hekos> mislim na launchpad user repository
<Hekos> l lohk daš gor kar češ
<Hekos> sploh pa opensuse build ftw, lohk buildaš za več sistemov hkrati
<lynxlynxlynx> a so kej posodobil katere platforme podpira?
<lynxlynxlynx> men je ostal samo še opensuse factory, ostalo so že vse izklopli
<lynxlynxlynx> tista matrika, kjer izbiraš, pa tudi ni posodobljena
<Hekos> hm
#ubuntu-si 2014-01-06
<Sky[x]> ln
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Težava z UUID  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41265/#p41265
<sasa84> juhuuuu moje miške ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> jutro
<lynxlynxlynx> .up flossmanuals.net
<zdobersek> gday
<napsy_> dan
<sasa84> živjo lynxlynxlynx zdobersek in napsy_ :)
<napsy_> lp
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: Re: Težava z UUID  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41266/#p41266
<napsy_> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lblipwOuR81qafexqo1_500.jpg
<napsy_> :D
<napsy_> https://twitter.com/Praprotnik/status/420122708710785025/photo/1
<Pepelka> Twitter / Praprotnik: Se tabelaricna predstavitev ...
<Pepelka> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<napsy_> Se tabelaricna predstavitev denarnega toka od Grep na TRR Zorana Jankovica
<zdobersek> e moj Zoki
<zdobersek> glej, kok te lupijo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: namestitev Ubuntuja na iMaca  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41267/#p41267
<speed-> to naj apple fanboiji ne vidijo :)
<speed-> ko sem glih zadnjic mel sanso poslikat
<speed-> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/v/1508294_584780128243632_1301095051_n.jpg?oh=4eebf430c1e27f4ac7b9ca840c82decf&oe=52CC6BCF&__gda__=1389178459_06fa90f9f069c795d2e25f695a16f8f1
<speed-> pa so se zgrazali :p
<idioterna> v cem je pa fora
<speed-> v tem da so budale
<speed-> vsi ki jih poznam zagovorniki appla so hardcore :)
<speed-> in ce ni mac os gor je cela stala
<speed-> :)
<speed-> in ni lepsega ko kaj na macu nedela pri takih
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> dunno, js nimam takih izkusenj
<idioterna> okol 70% ljudi v officu ma macbooke z os x
<idioterna> pa nimajo problemov
<speed-> ja pa saj kul
<speed-> samo mas potem drugo skrajnost
<speed-> ko jim je apple religija :)
<idioterna> eh, vsakmu je kej religija
<speed-> da
<speed-> zato mi je pa vsec ko jim lahko tezim :)
<speed-> meni osebno pac windowsi najbolj pasejo
<speed-> za delo pa tak
<speed-> in tu dol negrem pa ce mi vrtajo kolena :)
<idioterna> no, preostalih 30% pr nas v officu ma linux
<idioterna> windows ma samo en, pa se tist dalec najvec preklinja
<speed-> ce neve :)
<idioterna> kva pa pol vztraja na njih
<speed-> jaz sem na windowsih od 93 leta
<lynxlynxlynx> če ti ne bi menjal niti ob vrtanju kolen, si tud ti religiozen
<idioterna> jaz sem sel dol z windows leta 94 :)
<speed-> lynxlynxlynx nisem
<speed-> sem probal delat na drugih zadevah
<idioterna> sam rad mas vrtanje kolen na splosno?
<speed-> ampak to sem vajen
<idioterna> se prav religiozen
<speed-> za moj working computer pac
<lynxlynxlynx> si manjkal včeri na debati o simbiozi
<speed-> drugace uporabljam druge sisteme tudi ne se bat :)
<idioterna> moj working computer ma linux ze vec kot 15 let
<idioterna> pa nimam tezav z njim
<speed-> sem bil prisiljen nucat ene 5let solaris
<speed-> tak da mislim da sem vsega hudega vajen
<speed-> haha :)
<idioterna> solaris je cist ok
<speed-> eh prizadeti je
<idioterna> kaj ti je pa delal tezave?
<speed-> tezava je bil solaris :)
<idioterna> to je zlo verski odgovor
<speed-> ma smotan je da si neke osnovne stvari skompajlal si mogel svasta zrihtat
<idioterna> men gre na windows na jetra da ni virtual desktopov, da ni uporabnega shella pa da ne mores enostavno migrirat svojega okolja z masine na masino
<speed-> v glavnem tisto mi ni bilo vsec
<idioterna> na linuxu skopiras home in je to to
<speed-> sem te gor nametal bsdje na ultrasparce lol
<speed-> pa je to letelo ko raketa :D
<idioterna> aja tebe je motilo corporate okolje na solarisu
<idioterna> drugac mas tut gnu based solaris
<idioterna> k je pretty much isti kot linux
<idioterna> samo solaris kernel ma
<napsy_> nexenta?
<napsy_> al ka je ze
<idioterna> ja illumos
<speed-> ne ne smo ze mimo
<idioterna> nexenta je mislm da prov storage centered
<speed-> tisti serverji so pa itak verjetno ze v smeteh :)
<speed-> drugace pa ja kar se tice migracije
<speed-> bi lahko microsoft tole malo porihtal
<speed-> samo ves, potem izpade spet veliko dohodka
<speed-> kar je s tem povezano :)
<yang> Zdaj majo tut ze moj fingerprint v applovi bazi
<yang> Zadnjic pravi kolega "na tule pritisni" na telefon
<yang> K ma novi iPhone fingerprint reader
<yang> deluje tako, da ne potrebujes vtipkati pina
<lynxlynxlynx> kako neprevidno od tebe
<idioterna> yang: zakaj si pa prtisnu?
<CrazyLemon> peer pressure
<chemist^> dobro jutro dober dan :D
<speed-> jutro..
<chemist^> kako ste kaj
<speed-> The world's largest social network facebook has started testing bitcoin pay their advertising platform. The following pictures this morning by an employee send us facebook Netherlands, he is currently involved in the test.
<speed-> bo sel btc na 2k hah :)
<chemist^> :)
<chemist^> CrazyLemon !!! ludilimun ! :D
<yang> idioterna: ker sem si zelel ogledati telefon/gui, pa nisem vedel da je na fingerprint
<yang> saj kmalu ne bo vec noben imun, ko bodo imeli ljudje google glass :)
<chemist^> ahaha
<chemist^> ma uno je kr neki dej
<chemist^> :D
<yang> pocak da pade cena za ocala pod 200 usd, bodo vrste v trgovinah :)
<chemist^> ma nevem, meni se zdijo neuporabne :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: asi kaj naheku?
<chemist^> razen tega da recimo listek za v trgovino
<chemist^> si das na ocala, da ne rabis v zep nonstop dajat roke
<chemist^> ;D ma drugace je kr neki
<yang> chemist^: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xxt24JoLlPE
<Pepelka> First-Ever Google Glass Porn - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Watch porn superstar James Deen and 2011 XBIZ Female Performer of the Year Andy San Dimas as they uncover some pretty powerful hidden capabilities of Google ...«
<chemist^> yang, hahaha ja ja sm vidu to ze :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kaj si heku?
<chemist^> ce je CrazyLemon uni ki jz mislim da je :D
<chemist^> se bova se nasmejala :P
<idioterna> yang: google glass what
<idioterna> yang: a ti nis vidu kako js zgledam
<idioterna> yang: http://bou.si/pic/winter-gear.jpg
<zdobersek> overdressed
<idioterna> tinfoil layer included
<sasa84_>  idioterna fully protected ;)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon:
 * dz0ny_ kje je ta tip...
<sasa84_> dz0ny_, zebe ga
<dz0ny_> sasa84_: pogrej ga
<sasa84_> o_O
<dz0ny_> sasa84_: :>
<dz0ny_> mislim mal ga skomandiri
<dz0ny_> par nizov nej pregleda
<dz0ny_> malo novih prevodov
<dz0ny_> pa rec da nc ne dela
<dz0ny_> zihr bo pregret
<dz0ny_> sasa84_: al kaj si ti mislila?
<zdobersek> najbrz idioterno?
<chemist^> s kje ste vi folk?
<zdobersek> z Internetov
<zdobersek> jst sem drugace sosed od TBL
<chemist^> :D
<chemist^> sej nism FBI
<chemist^> lahko poveste :D
<yang> idioterna: winter ninja !
<speed-> chemist^, kdo si in kaj hoces
<speed-> doma so mi nekoc rekli da se naj ne pogovarjam s tujci :p
<zdobersek> speed-: samo, ce ti ponujajo piskotke
<dz0ny_> lignux
<jabuk> dz0ny_: linux*
<speed-> zdobersek, ja prvo to, potem pa problem da se droga v pijaco daje
<dz0ny_> yes yes
<jabuk> The YES dance
<jabuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyqUj3PGHv4
<speed-> samo jaz sem si jo skos mogel kupit sam, mi nihe ni senkal droge :(
<chemist^> speed- jz sm kemik ;)
<chemist^> ponujam bomboncke
<chemist^> :D :D
<speed-> hehe
<chemist^> prvic sm tle danes
<speed-> ne ne smo ze prerasli
<speed-> samo na zeliscih smo se
<chemist^> dobro
<chemist^> tui to mamo
<chemist^> ;D
<zdobersek> yes yes yes
<jabuk> The YES dance
<speed-> ja saj to raste povsod!
<jabuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyqUj3PGHv4
<zdobersek> ce povsod sadis, ja
<speed-> jah to je cist od posameznika odvisno
<chemist^> ne ne
<chemist^> tu na obali mamo najboljso klimo za to :P
<chemist^> pa goriska brda ajde :P
<chemist^> tam med tratmi
<chemist^> trtami
<speed-> nevem ce je to glih  dobro
<speed-> jaz pravim da smo mi na boljsem, kontinentalno podnebje :)
<chemist^> ja ja
<chemist^> megla
<chemist^> :D
<speed-> kaka megla?
<dz0ny_> tolk kadijo da je kr megla pol
<chemist^> :D
<chemist^> kaj kaka megla
<chemist^> ljubljanska megla :D
<speed-> ja naj jo kar majo
<dz0ny_> chemist^: dej povej kako CrazyLemon poznas?
<speed-> jaz sem z prekmurske republike :p
<chemist^> ma nevem ce je to on
<chemist^> enkrat je nekdo mel tak nick na ircnetu
<chemist^> pred vec ko 10imi leti
<chemist^> speed-, aaa ok, to je drugo :D
<chemist^> vi ste gor u puscavi :D
<chemist^> dz0ny_ ti ga tudi poznas? :)
<dz0ny_> primorc je to je vse kar vem od njega
<chemist^> ok
<chemist^> pol zna bit
<chemist^> da je to on
<chemist^> :D
<chemist^> oz. 90%
<chemist^> dvomim da bi mu se kdo iz primorske kopiral nick
<idioterna> bi ga stolku k toca brajdo
<chemist^> ;)
<chemist^> nevem kaj pomeni brajda :D
<idioterna> kasn si to primorc
<chemist^> iz obale
<idioterna> mene bi blo sram ce bi bla primorka pa neb vedla kaj je brajda
<chemist^> ne iz tolmina
<chemist^> ti pravim, obala je posebej
<chemist^> :D
<chemist^> primorci so uni gor
<idioterna> ja sej mate svoj web sajt sm vidla
<chemist^> gorica, ajdovscina in podobno :)
<idioterna> a vi ste pa obalci
<zdobersek> tisti ob morju so Italijani
<yang> dz0ny_: a si v bota implementiral anti lignux hehe
<jabuk> yang: linux*
<chemist^> zdobersek, bolj bosanci in srbi ampak ok, se najde tudi kak italian ;D
<idioterna> dz0ny_: 1up
<idioterna> kaj te srbi?
<zdobersek> idioterna: bos pocohala?
<chemist^> sej vem da ste samo ljubosumni ker mi mamo pogled na morje in alpe v ozadju
<speed-> chemist^, lugaš
<zdobersek> liGNUx
<speed-> ce bolj razumes namesto brajde
<chemist^> vi pa na gozdove :D
<speed-> :D
<jabuk> zdobersek: linux*
<zdobersek> :>
<chemist^> speed-, ;))
<zdobersek> li-GNU-is-not-Unix-ux
<zdobersek> fu jabuk
<chemist^> temu se rece .. pergola po obalno :D
<chemist^> oz. istriansko
<yang> nc
<yang> morm it
<yang> bis spaeter
<zdobersek> stay GNU-like
<chemist^> jz tui moram it, eno klobaso spržit ;D
<chemist^> stay raw
<chemist^> get high
<chemist^> be good
<chemist^> :)
<chemist^> recte CrazyLemon-u da ga pozdravljajo LudiAndro in LudiVladi
<speed-> chemist^, pa dobro te pa pergola, saj nima veze
<chemist^> :)
<speed-> na vseh raste zlahtna kapljica
<chemist^> aj ciao, c'ya later
<zdobersek> zakaj nas je tolko na kanalu?
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: zdej se lahko javiš
<zdobersek> idioterna: ti pa revertas v moskega.
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: linux popularen?
<speed-> jaz sem joinal na #slovenia pa me je sem preusmerilo :)
<zdobersek> vsaj na #windows-si ni nobenega
<zdobersek> tko da nekej zgleda stima
<dz0ny_> ja na win vse dela :>
<sasa84_> lol dz0ny_ :D
<speed-> itak da dela
<idioterna> kul ja
<sasa84> uuu dz0ny_ , jst bi lohk steam mela na windowsih pa bi mi igrce delale
<LorD_DDooM> Startup finished in 815ms (kernel) + 793ms (initrd) + 2.004s (userspace) = 3.613s
<LorD_DDooM> aw yeah
<dz0ny_> ssd i presume
<LorD_DDooM> SSD ja
<speed-> lepa
<dz0ny_> sasa84_: komot
<dz0ny_> sasa84_: kaj bos pa igrala
<zdobersek> farm simulator 2014
<zdobersek> priest simulator 2014
<dz0ny_> church tycoon 2014
<zdobersek> mas potem cheat code za pedophile level
<sasa84> hahahaha :D
<dz0ny_> til zdobersek plays priest simulator 2014 in pedophile mode
<sasa84> dz0ny_, a kšna dota ni za win tud?
<zdobersek> sasa84: ful ni smesno.
<LorD_DDooM> Sparkle 2, da spozna kaj novega o evoluciji! :P Pa Å¡e native za Linux je.
<zdobersek> sasa84: :>
<dz0ny_> sasa84_: dota je vsepovsod
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, mene nek grafična (valda ati radeon) zajebava na ubuntuju :\
<dz0ny_> sam kako pomirjevalo rabiš
<sasa84> ?
<dz0ny_> sasa84_: russia, mulci pa lulz
<dz0ny_> ce na te ne naletis je ok
<dz0ny_> za dota soigralce
<zdobersek> zakaj so rusi problem?
<LorD_DDooM> cyka mid or feed
<dz0ny_> ko parkrat umrejo o vse drugi krivi
<dz0ny_> pol pa se hooka ne zna uporabljat
<dz0ny_> aja pa konstantno ga dol mece
<sasa84> dz0ny_, sej jst sm tud n00b za igrce
<dz0ny_> sasa84_: ma ni to
<dz0ny_> obasajo se nerazumno
<sasa84> jst bi 1x rada mal špilala s CrazyLemon, da ga mal šicnem...tud če je friendly fire :P
<dz0ny_> sasa84_: to pa lahko samo v l4d2
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: lahko potrdi da ni prijetno
<LorD_DDooM> Noobi smo vsi, samo večina nas ne trpi za Dunning-Kruger efektom.
<zdobersek> !g Dunning-Kruger
<Pepelka> Dunning–Kruger effect - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunning%E2%80%93Kruger_effect
<speed-> lol
<speed-> ja ta efekt pa ma puno ljudi
<sasa84> lol
<idioterna> ja js ga nimam
<idioterna> k nism nub v nicemer
<zdobersek> mi ga pa mamo vsi, jel?
<speed-> jah ce nemores zmagat, verjetno drugi goljufajo
<speed-> ni druge razlage
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ javim za kaj?
<CrazyLemon> ahh chemist
<CrazyLemon> markovec city boy :)
<sasa84> ej, nč čez markovc!!!
<sasa84> vena pilona rulz! :>
<CrazyLemon> tko je kot da bi js reku  dunajska pa slovenska rulz
<CrazyLemon> ker sta to edini cesti ki ju poznam
<CrazyLemon> no..pa tržaška obviously
<speed-> najbolj lusne so tiste rožna dolina XIXIXIVVVI 278
<speed-> :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, tam sm bla jst na počitncah no :)
<sasa84> star ata je mel tam velik flet pa smo Å¡li kdaj pa kdaj ke :)
<sasa84> spomnim se cajtov, k je bla Å¡e jestvina :D
<dz0ny_> https://scontent-b-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/1545047_619928501407400_1330550002_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> george takei :D
<sasa84> dz0ny_, true! :>
<napsy_> lol
<chemist^> i'm back :)
<chemist^> kaj obstaja se kak slovenski kanal tu na freenode-u?
<idioterna> zakaj pa ravno na freenode?
<chemist^> idioterna kaj pa
<chemist^> ircnet?
<idioterna> tut lahko
<idioterna> ceprov na ircnetu ze dolg nism nc pametnga vidla
<idioterna> irc.sioff.net je kr popularn zadne case
<chemist^> ok samo .. se da SSL? :)
<napsy_> jup
<chemist^> pa tor? :)
<napsy_> zaka pa rabis tor?
<chemist^> nevem...kaj ssl je dovolj?
<napsy_> ce hoces varno komunikacijo pol je irc slaba izbira
<chemist^> da ne kazem svojega ip-ja kr tko
<napsy_> aham
<chemist^> ?
<napsy_> ko hodis po cesti mas tut vrecko cez glavo?
<napsy_> :)
<chemist^> ko hodim po cesti ne nosim s sabo trdega diska
<chemist^> luka :)
<napsy_> um aja
<chemist^> luka napotnik
<chemist^> kaj je to
<napsy_> trdi disk je bol pomembn od tvojega zivljenja?
<napsy_> wow
<napsy_> al pa napis moj  nick v googlu pa bos kj vec zvedu
<chemist^> aja ki ... ce dam vrecko na glavo na cesti
<chemist^> bom bolj varen al kako?
<chemist^> ajde da probamo :)
<napsy_> nism reku da bos varn
<napsy_> hotu sm rect zakaj bi blo treba tor uporablat prek irc
<chemist^> https://twitter.com/napsy
<Pepelka> Luka Napotnik (napsy) on Twitter
<chemist^> zdej se vem kako zgledas
<Pepelka> »The latest from Luka Napotnik (@napsy).«
<chemist^> ;D
<napsy_> like I care
<chemist^> ...well..i do
<napsy_> no fajn, ce me kje srecas mi lahk das za drink :)
<chemist^> ;DD ok
<chemist^> dam ti
<chemist^> ce mi razlozis, zakaj je brezveze
<chemist^> ...uporabljat tor na ircu
<napsy_> ni brezveze ce si kak paranoik
<chemist^> paranoik.. :) pretiravas
<napsy_> oz ne razumem zakaj bi hotu bit untracable, obiskoval pa bi javne kanale?
<chemist^> nevem, meni se zdi neumno kr tako izdajat svoje ime pa priimek, pa svoj staticni ip, pa sliko pa......
<napsy_> js si predstavlam kot da bi bil na ulici
<napsy_> ce me bo kdo hotel unicit bo ze nasel nacin
<chemist^> ma jz sm na net zaradi dolocenih razlogov povezan direktno... nobenga routerja, fw in podobno
<chemist^> in ndsm da se kdo neki zajebava tu ;D
<napsy_> to je pametno?
<chemist^> ne...
<chemist^> samo ne gre drugace
<napsy_> no, js pa sm na sluzbenem netu :)
<napsy_> tako da mi je mar za ip pa za izsledljivost :)
<chemist^> ja sej vem
<chemist^> lovsetova 7
<chemist^> ;)
<napsy_> ce tak pravi the internets, bo ze res
<chemist^> hodi znat ;)
<chemist^> zdej te bom cakal da koncas pred firmo
<chemist^> ;)))
<napsy_> plus, velik ljudi tu ze ve kdo sem, nekatere sm tut osebno spoznal
<chemist^> ma dobro sej se hecam malo ;)
<napsy_> tak da je res vseen al mam al pa nimam ime/priimek
<napsy_> pac
<chemist^> sej kul ;)
<napsy_> al si luka al pa kr en, nima veze, to je irc :)
<chemist^> na ircu si napsy_
<chemist^> ;)
<chemist^> ne pa luka
<napsy_> yep yep
<chemist^> ima kdo tukaj kaj izkusenj z diagnosticnimi programi in opremo za auto na ubuntu?
<sasa84> chemist^, ubuntu Å¡rauf-mode? :P
<chemist^> ;)
<idioterna> hehe lovsetova 7 :)
<chemist^> en frend sraufa vw
<sasa84> kod pa CrazyLemon pohaja... a ma dns tud božič al kaj?
<sasa84> oz. božični večer
<chemist^> pa bi rad priklopu na pc preko unega usb prikljucka
<sasa84> chemist^, google.com :D
<chemist^> ok hvala za deljene izkusnje :D
<chemist^> sprasujem ce ma kdo izkusnje ne pa kako se stvar priklopi :)
<sasa84> niti nismo v takih sferah :)
<sasa84> mogoče je še najbl idioterna priročen za take stvari... pa mejbi kšn dz0ny_ :)
<idioterna> priročna.
<sasa84> za nas je pa dost, d znamo hladilno pa čistilno nalit + tankat :P
<chemist^> :)
<chemist^> a nivo olja ne ne?
<sasa84> to pa res ni big deal
<chemist^> to je glavno ;)
<sasa84> tmal problem je uno Å¡ipko vn potegnt :P
<chemist^> ce ni olja, byebye masina ;)
<chemist^> ja ja itak, sam pravim da je treba to delat :P
<idioterna> sej se lucka przge
<chemist^> lol ;D
<chemist^> bogi tvoj avto ;)
<idioterna> ce ni uola
<idioterna> niam avta
<sasa84> pa tud...če je avto redno servisiran, itak ni take panike
<idioterna> kaj mi bo
<chemist^> da se prevazas z njim
<sasa84> aja, gumo znam zamenat tud :D
<chemist^> bravo ;D
<idioterna> prevazas se loh tut szi biciklo
<chemist^> ja itak
<chemist^> se posebej na relacijah daljsih od 50 km
<chemist^> porabi ful malo
<sasa84> chemist^, sem mogla že sama gumo menjat... :\
<chemist^> sasa84, ni ti noben hotu pomagat?
<sasa84> :(
<chemist^> :( ma boga
<chemist^> dobro, vsaj si se naucila
<sasa84> zuni je scal, jst sm pa gumo menjavala
<chemist^> hahaha ;D
<chemist^> ce si clanica amzs
<sasa84> sicr pa zdej mam v avtu sam eno piksno...Å¡e gume ni :)
<chemist^> imas ene par zastonj posredovanj
<chemist^> ;D
<sasa84> veš kaj... preden se zmigajo, jst že zamenam
<chemist^> pridna
<chemist^> jz sm dal malo vec za gume pa mi jih ni treba menjavat ;)
<sasa84> men se je kamenček zaril...to 2x
<chemist^> vozis lahko tam do ene 60-80 km/h
<chemist^> s poceno gumo
<chemist^> hehe meni vijak od 10 cm
<chemist^> 3x
<sasa84> s počeno... fotr ma pa uno, k je k od karjole...je pa tud max 80
<chemist^> ;)
<chemist^> ja ko je polna ;D
<sasa84> problem je, če ti npr. gumo raznese...pol si mrzu s tisto piksno
<idioterna> chemist^: http://app.strava.com/activities/87109530
<Pepelka> Bike Ride Profile | Po cukr u Kraš near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<chemist^> sasa84, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Run-flat_tire
<Pepelka> Run-flat tire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<chemist^> idioterna, pffff...ni sans :D
<idioterna> s specjalko dzabe
<sasa84> huh idioterna
<chemist^> grem si pogret kosilo
<chemist^> brb
<idioterna> sej je mal vec k 300km sam sm pozabla garmina vklopt od brezic do krskega
<sasa84> idioterna gre v zagreb z biciklom k jst ven iz garaže pa nazaj :D
<idioterna> ma sej je sam po ravnem
<idioterna> tm mim tvojih koncov je tezje
<sasa84> veš kaj... pa specialka je tud ful hitra za po cest
<sasa84> gorc ma kr upor po asfaltu
<idioterna> mhm
<sasa84> br tek, chemist^
<chemist^> hvala
<chemist^> sam ne jem se
<chemist^> :P se greje
<chemist^> ajde
<chemist^> grem jest
<chemist^> ;)
<zdobersek> (15:27:09) chemist^: zdej se vem kako zgledas
<zdobersek> (15:27:10) chemist^: ;D
<zdobersek> (15:27:16) napsy_: like I care
<zdobersek> (15:27:23) chemist^: ...well..i do
<zdobersek> ** cough cough **
<chemist^off> ;D it wasn't ment that way
<idioterna> chemist^: kasn pa ti zgledas?
<zdobersek> HN is down, immense amount of work throughout the world is being done.
<chemist^> idioterna lep ful :;D
<idioterna> ja dokler se ne pokazes neom vedla
<idioterna> od vseh fantov tle sem ze dobla slikce
<chemist^> in?
<chemist^> to meni nic ne pomeni :)
<idioterna> te pa nic
<chemist^> a ti si vsem njim poslala svojo tudi?
<idioterna> mhm
 * zdobersek approves
<chemist^> idioterna so bli veseli? :)
<idioterna> kokr kdo
<idioterna> eni ne marajo sportnic
<chemist^> to je laz ;)
<idioterna> ja CrazyLemon je zlo na joske vsekan, to pa nimas ce mas premal speha
<chemist^> grem nardit tehnicni za auto, mi potece cez 3 dni
<chemist^> se bomo kasneje zmenli ce bos se online ;)
<chemist^> idioterna, ni nujno s spehom pogojeno
<chemist^> moja bivsa je bla ful suha, pa je mela velike ;D
<chemist^> pa ne visece, da ne bo nesporazuma ;D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Težava z UUID  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41268/#p41268
<chemist^> ampak ja v povprecju, sportnice imajo mal manjse :P ... ma ce so noge pa ritka sexy ni panike, nadoknadis hitro ;D
<idioterna> sportnice nimajo velkih ker majo nizek procent telesne mascobe
<idioterna> no da se tut s plastiko uredit ampak tist lih tok moti pr sportanju k speh
<chemist^> pa ti pravim, da se strinjam, ampak obstajajo tudi izjeme
<idioterna> kaj pa majo v prsih?
<chemist^> una moja je trenirala flip pa gimnastiko
<chemist^> pa je mela velike
<idioterna> to ni noben sport pol
<idioterna> nc, po froce morm
<idioterna> srecno
<chemist^> whatever ;)
<chemist^> to se ti sam tolazis k mas majhne ;D
<chemist^> da je sport kriv ;DDD
<chemist^> joke
<idioterna> niam majhnih, sam debelih nimam
<chemist^> ja no kul potem :)
<chemist^> sam ce mas froce ze... ;)
<idioterna> ja k so bli mejhni je zrastlo za ene 2 3 kosarce je blo res grozno
<idioterna> sam sej ce sportas gre to hitr nazaj
<idioterna> ajde cau
<dz0ny_> LorD_DDooM: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CviEeDRBr6w from Richard D Moore
<Pepelka> Helix Season 1: First 15 Minutes - YouTube
<Pepelka> »From the creator of Battlestar Galactica, Helix premieres Friday, January 10 at 10|9c, only on Syfy. Watch the first 15 minutes of this highly anticipated sh...«
<chemist^> vau
<chemist^> cau
<CrazyLemon> idioterna whats wrong with boobs :)
<CrazyLemon> chemist^ sup :)
<chemist^> eee
<chemist^> pa kajsi to resti
<chemist^> ;D
<chemist^> CrazyLemon 100.000 let :D
<chemist^> grem nardit tehnicni da ne zaprejo
<chemist^> bbl
<CrazyLemon> chemist^off pojdi pojdi..tam pri porscheju ni guzve :)
<LorD_DDooM> dz0ny_: tole zgleda kr zanimivo, thx
<chemist^off> amzs
<chemist^off> popust ;D
<CrazyLemon> ahh :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2014/01/05/linksys-wrt1900ac/
<Pepelka> Linksys brings back its hackable WRT router, adds dual-band 802.11ac WiFi
<Pepelka> »Remember Linksys' WRT family of routers? Based on the number of user reviews for the WRT54G alone, we think some of you do. For the uninitiated, however,«
<Sky[x]> a se vam tole zdi ql napisan ?
<Sky[x]> Do you know how funding works ?
<zdobersek> mogoce 'Do U kno' ?
<lynxlynxlynx> brez presledka pred vprašajem
<speed-> mamo tu kake hard ltc minerje nucam hashpower :D
<lynxlynxlynx> zamudil si vlak
<speed-> nisem :)
<Sky[x]> jst sem 10 macpro-jev narocu za  minerje
<Sky[x]> a bo to dost ?
<speed-> wat?
<speed-> zakaj bi ta crap kupoval za minat :)
<jabuk> http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/488/359/2c9.gif
<Sky[x]> hecam te :P
<speed-> ja vem da me
<speed-> samo minajo eni na laptopih
<speed-> da jurja pa nekaj za laptop pa ga goni na pune
<speed-> pa dela nic :)
<Sky[x]> kaj pa ce das 2k a je kej boljs pol ? :D
<speed-> plastika pa se verjetno topi
<CrazyLemon> to se pa zgodi če slab hamburger prodaš kupcu http://images.24ur.com/media/images/600xX/Jan2014/61371828.jpg?d41d
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<LorD_DDooM> Ali pa slab avto
<CrazyLemon> true that :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: Re: Težava z UUID  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41269/#p41269
<kubanc> rabim pomoč pri reševanju slednje naloge: http://db.grussell.org/sql/interface.cgi?tn=Tutorial%203&amp;qn=10
<Pepelka> SQL Tutorials
<kubanc> moja rešitev je takšna: SELECT DISTINCT a.surname,a.forenames FROM employee a, employee b WHERE a.depno=b.depno AND b.depno=(SELECT depno FROM employee WHERE (surname='Brownlie' AND forenames='Matthew'))
<kubanc> vendar mi vrže ven tudi Brownlie	Matthew
<Sky[x]> kubanc; select v selectu ni nikoli dobra resitev
<Sky[x]> dela ze samo na malo vecjih bazah pa baza pocepne :)
<kubanc> torej priporočas da naredim kaj?
<kubanc> subquery?
<Sky[x]> ej ce mam na github private repo a pol mi tud kaze aktivnost  ?
<yang> Hristus se rodi
<kubanc> Sky[x], a je tkole bolse: SELECT surname,forenames FROM employee WHERE depno=(SELECT depno from employee where (surname='Brownlie' AND forenames='Matthew')) AND surname!='Brownlie'
<Sky[x]> kubanc, kaj pa vem
<Sky[x]> jaz osebno se izogibam sub queryem :)
<kubanc> ja OK, samo kako pa čem drugače najti številko ki jo ime oseba z (surname='Brownlie' AND forenames='Matthew'
<Sky[x]> joinas tabele ?
<kubanc> v tem primeru gre za eno in isto tabelo....
<speed-> saj ti pise empno
<speed-> :)
<Sky[x]> selectas iz ene tabele in joinas se enkrat isto pa pogoj das ?
<Sky[x]> nism sploh bral naloge :D
<kubanc> ok, bom poiskusil :D
<CrazyLemon> yang jutri!
<zdobersek> Microsoft ma par job postingov za prodajalce
<zdobersek> mogoce ne nujno MS programja
<lynxlynxlynx> ma ja, že kak mesec
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Težava z UUID  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41270/#p41270
<zdobersek> lynxlynxlynx: linkedin spam?
<lynxlynxlynx> yup
<zdobersek> yup.
<chemist^> wsup
<chemist^> CrazyLemon :)
<idioterna> get a room
<chemist^> idioterna :*
<idioterna> pic first
<chemist^> you have kids girl
<chemist^> te bo moz kregal
<chemist^> da gledas tu slike od tipov na ircu
<chemist^> :)
<idioterna> nimam moza
<chemist^> fanta? partnerja? :D
<idioterna> mam, pa ni obcutljiv na take neumnosti
<idioterna> ne irca vec, ne vem zakaj
<chemist^> :)
<chemist^> zakaj pa pol zbiras slikce ce mas tipa? :)
<chemist^> te zenske...
<chemist^> :D
<idioterna> ne zastopim
<idioterna> a ce mas tipa pol ne smes slikc gledat?
<chemist^> ma gledas lahko, ceprav ne vidim razloga
<idioterna> ja kul mi je vedet s kom se pogovarjam no
<idioterna> a sm tok cudna
<chemist^> :)
<chemist^> niti ne
<chemist^> idioterna ajde pokazi se ti prvo pa ti posljem :)
<idioterna> dobra fora
<chemist^> ja isto dobra kot tvoja, naj se jz pokazem :)
<chemist^> kj tle je folk online 24/7 ? :D
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> nc, grem psa odrihtat
<zdobersek> chemist^: ocitno zbira slikce za svojega tipa
<chemist^> idioterna, a noces pol slikce videt? :D
<chemist^> zdobersek, haha a tvojo ima tudi?
<zdobersek> pa ne samo ene
<chemist^> uau
<chemist^> si naredu prau fotosešn
<chemist^> :D
<chemist^> sej eno sliko mam, samo imam lase na njej
<chemist^> ;D
<zdobersek> lasje AFAIK niso deal-breaker
<chemist^> ma cim imam lase, sm antifotogenicen
<chemist^> ;D
<CrazyLemon> chemist^ dude.. kaj tebe prineslo na ubuntu in irc :)
<idioterna> bom zdrzala tut brez chemist^
<idioterna> grem zdej sherlocka pogledat
<idioterna> bbl
<chemist^> eh
<chemist^> jz sm pa ze uploadal sliko
<chemist^> bom pa zbrisal jebiga
<chemist^> CrazyLemon :) :) ma na ubuntu-ju sem ze kr nekaj let
<chemist^> in gentoo-ju
<chemist^> slucajno sm zasledil da obstaja si kanal za ubuntu pa sm prisu pogledat ce je kj folka gor :D
<chemist^> kaj ti tle?
<CrazyLemon> delam red :D
<chemist^> haha :D
<chemist^> moram rec androtu da uleti
<chemist^> da nardimo mi malo nereda :D
<CrazyLemon> ne ne.. za androta bom pol mogu narest ubuntu-si-offtopic kanal :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj ve andro o linuxu :D
<chemist^> :D
<chemist^> on bi itak iz win7 dostopal
<chemist^> ;DD
<chemist^> pizda ej, nism te vidu 500 let
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<chemist^> CrazyLemon, kaj ta idioterna je za kej?
<CrazyLemon> chemist^ če imaš rad kosmate.. mogoče pa je
<chemist^> ;DD
<chemist^> hahaha
<chemist^> ne.. i like it smooth
<chemist^> :D
<CrazyLemon> pol ga boš mogu najprej obrit
<CrazyLemon> :>
<chemist^> haha
<chemist^> kaj je to tip? :D
<CrazyLemon> naj bi bil..na ircu itak nikoli ne veš :))
<chemist^> i agree
<chemist^> tu se neki reklamira
<chemist^> da ima majhne joske
<chemist^> in da jo zato ne maras
<chemist^> (ga)
<CrazyLemon> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t594962
<CrazyLemon> webOS is back... again :)
<CrazyLemon> chemist^ ma on se rad reklamira :D
<chemist^> hahaha: "elevizijskih programov v tej ločljivosti kratko malo ni"
<chemist^> idioterna, ti ti ti...
<chemist^> CrazyLemon, kolko casa ti ze obiskujes ta kanal?
<CrazyLemon> chemist^ hm.. kaj pa vem..
<CrazyLemon> odkar uporabljam ubuntu se mi zdi
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> ~5 let
<chemist^> aha aha
<chemist^> pol si bolj noob kot jz ;)
<chemist^> ;)))
<CrazyLemon> totalno :/
<chemist^> dobro jz sm noob na tem kanalu
<chemist^> CrazyLemon zakaj :/ ? kaj te sekira
<CrazyLemon> chemist^ ni mi lahko kot noobu :D
<chemist^> kaj si v l33t druzbi
<chemist^> in te vsi zajebavajo
<chemist^> :D
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<chemist^> stari imam eno wifi kartico zunanjo z 2mi antenami....ena je 5 db in druga 9 db
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek mi nonstop svetuje da napišem 'rm -rf /'
<chemist^> in signal je isti kurac
<chemist^> ja dober nasvet :)
<chemist^> sploh uni -rf
<chemist^> ;D
<chemist^> jaz zadnjic tipu preko teamviewerja napisem v cmd-ju v windoz: "format c:"
<chemist^> in mu recem preko skype-a da stisne enter
<chemist^> a tip je gledal kaj pisem....in tip res stisne ;))))))))
<chemist^> se dobro da je blo uno annoying windoz question: "are you sure?"
<chemist^> ;)
<CrazyLemon> :))
<dz0ny_> alora jutro
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/trendi/intimno/partnerstvo/2014/01/na_spletnih_zmenkih_zazelene_25letnice_in_bogati_moski.aspx
<Pepelka> Na spletnih zmenkih zaželene 25-letnice in bogati moški | Partnerstvo - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Spoznavanje novih partnerjev prek spleta danes ni nič nenavadnega, nova raziskava pa razkriva, kdo ima največ sreče pri iskanju in največ kandidatov.«
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ce te kdo vprasa koliko si stara... zlazi se :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: prestar si
<dz0ny_> lol
<dz0ny_> glih napista sem mislil
<dz0ny_> napisat
<CrazyLemon> Največ kandidatov je tako za 25-letne kristjanke, ki imajo rade pse, uživajo alkohol do trikrat na teden in se opisujejo kot postavne.
<CrazyLemon> alkohol do trikrat na teden :D
<dz0ny_> a to je cudno
<dz0ny_> jaz za v
<dz0ny_> ecerjo zmeri kozarec spijem
<CrazyLemon> In koga išče ona? Samskega kristjana atletske postave in rjavih las, ki javno priznava, da si želi otrok, pije zmerno in zasluži med 100 in 150 tisoč dolarji na leto. Tudi doktorski naziv ne bo škodil.
<dz0ny_> + ob vecerji
<CrazyLemon> očitno da so kristjani IN
<CrazyLemon> trenutno :d
<chemist^> kristjanke :D
<chemist^> lol
<dz0ny_> al pa ce se ve kaj je siol.net
<chemist^> ma kko so te zenske smesne
<chemist^> hocejo neke bogatune, a same vprasanje ce so vsaj lepe
<chemist^> doktorja znanosti
<chemist^> postavnega visokega
<chemist^> z dosti denarja
<chemist^> lepotec
<chemist^> IN LIH TEBE BO VZEL KRAVA ZABITA
<chemist^> :D
<chemist^> jz bi mel zvesto kurbo
<chemist^> da se jebe in oblaci ko kurba ampak da mi je zvesta :D
<chemist^> ;DDD lol
<CrazyLemon> skromne želje! :D
<chemist^> malo heca, sj jz sm srecno "zaljubljen"
<chemist^> ;)
<chemist^> CrazyLemon, kaj na ircnetu si tudi se kej? al samo tle?
<CrazyLemon> chemist^ naah.. samo na freenodeu
<chemist^> se kak chan? al samo ta?
<CrazyLemon> še na drugih sem.. pač odvisno o tem kaj te zanima :)
<CrazyLemon> imaš dosti kanalov za support na freenodeu
<chemist^> ma to vem ja
<chemist^> a tko... offtopic?
<chemist^> :)
<chemist^> slovenski po moznosti?
<CrazyLemon> chemist^ ne vem če je še kak slovenski na freenodeu
<chemist^> :) thought so
<CrazyLemon> imaš tisti od slo-techa na sioff.net če se prav spomnem
<chemist^> peesda kiro petardo sm namotal
<chemist^> spet mi bo slabo ;)))
<CrazyLemon> še vedno petarde motaš :D
<chemist^> zdej pred 2mi dnevi je blo.... 13 let od prve ;)
<chemist^> sej sm zmanjsal z dozami ;) fax koncal... tko da..nisem zamufal ;)
<chemist^> kot velika vecina folka iz tega gira
<chemist^> ti si se vedno na obali?=
<CrazyLemon> torej si zdaj dejansko kemik? :)
<chemist^> dejansko :)
<CrazyLemon> kul..congrats
<chemist^> brb, grem zduvat
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e na obali ja
<CrazyLemon> tyt
<chemist^> tnx man :)
<chemist^> eno leto sm celo ucil na stš v kopru :D
<chemist^> gimnazijce zabite
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ imaš sekundo tri? :)
<dz0ny_> mam
<dz0ny_> nimam vec
<CrazyLemon> pvt
<CrazyLemon> 2 late
<CrazyLemon> :D
<chemist^> evo me
<zdobersek> HE'S HERE
<zdobersek> HE'S HERE
<chemist^> run muhfuckaz fun
<chemist^> ;D
<chemist^> f=r
<zdobersek> kk
<chemist^> CrazyLemon, kaj tle krsim pravila ki ne govorim v zvezi z ubuntu?
<CrazyLemon> chemist^ naah
<chemist^> CrazyLemon uglaunem, ce bos kaj rabu v zvezi z ubuntu vprasaj, mogoce ti bom znau pomagat :)
<CrazyLemon> chemist^ bom! :)
<CrazyLemon> chemist^ ti pa če kaj ne boš vedu pa lahko postaviš vprašanje na forumu :))
<chemist^> kaj na slovenskem?
<chemist^> nism prijavljen se mi zdi
<chemist^> sam na unem internacionalnem
<CrazyLemon> podpirajmo slovensko!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<zdobersek> sem nazaj
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek wb!!
<chemist^> zdobersek, ;))))))
<zdobersek> s sabo sem pripeljal se pet prijateljev
<zdobersek> tko da sup chemist^
<chemist^> u fak
<chemist^> kae CrazyLemon je tu clovek
<CrazyLemon> chemist^ js se ne bi sekiral..vsi so namišljeni :>
<chemist^> mah..tui ce niso ;)
<zdobersek> caki, jih poslikam za idioterna
<chemist^> ;)))
<CrazyLemon> [06/Jan/2014:22:35:31 +0100] "GET /cgi-bin/php?-d+allow_url_include%3Don+-d+safe_mode%3Doff+-d+suhosin%2Esimulation%3Don+-d+max_execution_time%3D0+-d+open_basedir%3Dnone+-d+auto_prepend_file%3Dhttp%3A%2F%2Fisp.vc%2Fpackets.txt+-d+cgi%2Eforce_redirect%3D0+-d+cgi%2Eredirect_status_env%3D0+-n HTTP/1.1" 404 436 "-" "curl/7.26.0"
<CrazyLemon>        
<CrazyLemon> a mi kdo pove kaj se nahaja na http://isp.vc/packets.txt ? :D
<chemist^> CrazyLemon, povej mi en doer film
<CrazyLemon> chemist^ rush, lone survivor, the butler
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sveder: Re: namestitev Ubuntuja na iMaca  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41271/#p41271
<chemist^> mislim da bom kr en pes odigrau
<chemist^> in sou kinkat
<chemist^> ju3 me caka naporen dan
<chemist^> CrazyLemon, hvala za nasvet anywayz
<chemist^> ajde folk
<chemist^> lahko noc
<CrazyLemon> chemist^ ajde ..ln
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Valve To Announce 12 Steam Machine Partners at CES  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/8Yum7AWiGAE/valve-announce-12-steam-machines-partners-ces
<lynxlynxlynx> 12/4 = 3
<dz0ny_> .calc 12/4
<jabuk> 3.00
<dz0ny_> jp :)
<dz0ny_> lynxlynxlynx: a nisi vec zihr al kaj
<lynxlynxlynx> hl3 confirmed ;)
<dz0ny_> yooz
<dz0ny_> asdad
<dz0ny_> url pls
<CrazyLemon> trolla :P
<lynxlynxlynx> eh, Å¡ala na paniko
<lynxlynxlynx> ntu!] Valve To Announce 12 Steam Machine Partners at CES
<dz0ny_> jp to smo vidl
<CrazyLemon> ln
<anny> čer
<dz0ny_> cer
<dz0ny_> malo pozna si
<anny> da te naum....:)
<anny> kaj sem zamudila?
<dz0ny_> zgodna no
<anny> lool
<anny> telovadila sem
<dz0ny_> pridna
<dz0ny_> joj to sem jaz samo v postlo padu
<anny> toliko, da ti zbudim slabo vest!
<dz0ny_> :D
<anny> ne se spremenit v nerda s pivskim trebuhom
<dz0ny_> ne pijem piva
<dz0ny_> vino vcasih kaksen kozarec
<anny> v pivskem trebuhu ga ni
<dz0ny_> :D
<dz0ny_> true
<anny> v bistvu je to tolšča
<anny> zimska zaloga
<idioterna> mornink
#ubuntu-si 2014-01-07
<zdobersek> dan
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: namestitev Ubuntuja na iMaca  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41272/#p41272
<idioterna> o
<napsy_> dan
<Sky[x]> lp
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> ooo jutrčk CrazyLemon MišiLemon
<CrazyLemon> jutro sasa84
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: kva ti folku tle nabijas da sm js tip
<idioterna> the ruse was far from over
<idioterna> niti slikce mi ni poslal
<CrazyLemon> idioterna jah bolj se potrudi pa ti bo poslal :)
<idioterna> i tried to play hard to get
<idioterna> pol pa prides ti pa "on je itak tip"
<CrazyLemon> <chemist^> kaj je to tip? :D
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> naj bi bil..na ircu itak nikoli ne veš :))
<CrazyLemon> če že quoteaš :)
<idioterna> ja sej
<CrazyLemon> nisem reku da si..nisem reku da nisi.. samo da naj bi bil :D
<idioterna> ja zdej je ze sumnicav
<CrazyLemon> kot sem že prej napisal.. bolj se potrudi in ga očaraj s svojim ženskim šarmom :)
<idioterna> nimam tok casa
<idioterna> kriza je.
<zdobersek> sumnicava*
<CrazyLemon> pa božič je! vesel božič!
<idioterna> zdobersek: sumnicav je un
<idioterna> js nism sumnicava
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rosebikes.com/article/powerbar-gel-shots-fruit-gums/aid:637135
<Pepelka> PowerBar Gel Shots fruit gums offers at the cycling shop Rose Bikes UK
<Pepelka> »Buy PowerBar Gel Shots fruit gums: in Nutrition / Other / Other item from PowerBar in online bike shop.«
<idioterna> ne rabs tega
<CrazyLemon> evo zdobersek da boš pripravljen na sezono :D
<sasa84> ooo idioterna
<sasa84> a te mal potolažim punca? bi šla v šoping? novo torbico, čevlje?
<CrazyLemon> nima časa
<CrazyLemon> kriza je
<idioterna> sasa84: sej ves da mam mejhne joske pa me CrazyLemon ne mara
<sasa84> ah CrazyLemon ...ti se pa ne glas, k si že zmer in the closet :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nisem več! zdaj sem v sobi
<sasa84> idioterna, tvoje joške so čist kul
<sasa84> mogoče boš pa 1x pršla do tolk dnarja, da boš mela lohk trojkico
<idioterna> kuga je pa trojkica? :)
<dz0ny_> joj
<zdobersek> zadetek na loteriji>
<zdobersek> ?
<idioterna> sasa84: ?
<sasa84> idioterna, košarca :D
<idioterna> a niso crke
<sasa84> trojko ma tud salome...tko d boš vedla :>
<idioterna> hm js jih poznam sam po crkah
<sasa84> sej je ist :)
<idioterna> b se gre za sport
<sasa84> CrazyLemon ma A
<dz0ny_> hm kako pa trojjico zmers
<idioterna> c rabs pa ze support
<dz0ny_> trojkico
<idioterna> d so pa ze zoprne zarad hrbtenice
<dz0ny_> aja get it
<idioterna> a je ok
<idioterna> a so za plavalke najbols
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ trojkico lahk pokriješ z roko.. pri b ti ostane še dva prsta fraj ..pri a pa uporabiš sam palec :))
<idioterna> ti pa zgleda nimas kej dost izkusenj glede tega
<dz0ny_> zdej k si za crazylemon povedala kolk ma, se spodobi da se zase poves
<dz0ny_> sasa ^^
<dz0ny_> omg te mobilne tipkovnice
<dz0ny_> kot boj z mlini na veter
<idioterna> sej se na slikci vid da ma 90d
<yang> CrazyLemon: lol
<yang> CrazyLemon: pr a ne rabi modrca, dva flajstercka pa je
<idioterna> zakaj rabs pa flajstercke?
<CrazyLemon> yang flajstercka sta že push  up varjanta :>
<idioterna> vi ste cist nori
<CrazyLemon> ti si pa cist uzaljena ker imaš A košarico
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> idioterna: pics plz
<idioterna> jsm uzaljena k mislte da morjo met modrc
<idioterna> zdobersek: what kind of pics
<idioterna> a kosarce
<idioterna> moja babica ma cekarje!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ si že gledal gravity?
<yang> idioterna: a ves "tist" vic ?
<yang> ti ga bom povedal...
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu 13.04 End of Life January 27  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/QBcYZemhSmc/ubuntu-13-04-end-of-life-january-27
<yang> Je bil en moski, k je bil priljubljen pri treh zenskah ker je bil bogat, in se je zelel z eno porocit. Pa je vsako izmed teh treh vprasal kaj bi naredila z njegovim miljonom. Prva pravi da bi ga peljala na potovanje okoli sveta, druga pravi da bi oplemenitila njegov denar in investirala, tretja pa pravi da bi ga porabila za vzgojo druzine, a ves za katero se je odlocil ?
<speed-> za tisto z najvecjimi cecki
<yang> ja
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Obvestilo za uporabnike Ubuntuja 13.04!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41273/#p41273
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon, CrazyLemon
<lynxlynxlynx> kako lahko spustiš priložnost napisat, da bo 13.04 umrl?
<zdobersek> 'Če uporabljate Ubuntu 13.04 potem bi bilo pametno razmisliti o nadgradnji na 13.10 oziroma o namestitvi LTS izdaje [...]'
<zdobersek> a 14.10?
<zdobersek> hyp-hyp much?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek 12.04 je tudi LTS
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx hm? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> end of life
<CrazyLemon> ne bo umru..na lepše gre
<sasa84> dz0ny_, kaj bi ti rad zvedu? :>
<dz0ny_> crazylemon sam tist bi bil downgrade
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ nope! :)
<CrazyLemon> tisto bi bila namestitev lts izdaje :)
<dz0ny_> crazylemon dej sasi povej naj pove kero kosarxo ma da bo pol mir
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 slikaj prsi pa prilepi fotko na kanal.. to želi dz0ny_
<dz0ny_> ne
<dz0ny_> to ti zelis
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ zakaj ne??
<sasa84> dz0ny_, z mano pejt na kofe pa boš vidu in riiiil
<CrazyLemon> whats wrong with boobs? .9
<CrazyLemon> :)*
<dz0ny_> .random gre nakofe, ne gre
<dz0ny_> .pomoc
<sasa84> hm...
<dz0ny_> .roll gre na kofe, ne gre na kofe
<jabuk1> gre na kofe
<speed-> .roll 1,2,3,4,5
<jabuk1> 4
<dz0ny_> k
<dz0ny_> barcafe bo
<dz0ny_> bbl
<sasa84> .roll kofe nekofe
<jabuk1> kofe nekofe
<sasa84> .roll kofe, nekofe
<jabuk1> kofe
<sasa84> amen sista
<speed-> .roll delat, spat
<jabuk1>  spat
<speed-> tak je
<speed-> :D
<sasa84> .roll pokazat slikco, ne pokazat slikce
<jabuk1>  ne pokazat slikce
<sasa84> ok :)
<sasa84> nč ne bo z joškami CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> .roll leva joška, desna joška
<jabuk1> leva joška
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ^
<sasa84> sorči, nč ne bo
<CrazyLemon> .roll nč ne bo,bo
<jabuk1> bo
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ^
<sasa84> http://robkingfitness.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/nicholson.jpg
<dz0ny_> sem vedel da si tip
<CrazyLemon> in res ima C košarico! :>
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> hahahaha
<idioterna> yang: js se nam porocu
<idioterna> porocila, pardon
<idioterna> aja sej unga se ni nazaj
<idioterna> kar se tice velikosti oprsja pa nism neki zlo zbircn
<idioterna> vazn je da ma jamce
<dz0ny_> a spol ni pomemben?
<sasa84> dz0ny_, leta 2014 smo!
<sasa84> jaooo, kok si pa ti izbirčen pa nazadnjaški :P
<idioterna> dz0ny_: niti ne
<dz0ny_> sasa84: a ne :)
<sasa84> mhm
<idioterna> mislm i can appreciate aesthetics beyond gender
<dz0ny_> sasa84: a zdej k ne jem štrudla sem nazadnjaški
<dz0ny_> svašta
<sasa84> ja dz0ny_ ...pecivo je pecivo :P
<sasa84> midvE z idioterna nisva zbirčni
<idioterna> cak zdobersek ze dolg zica
<idioterna> bom poisku
<idioterna> aja pa sej pomoje je ze vidu
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/jamce.jpg
<idioterna> tkole more bit
<sasa84> lepa slikca idioterna
<sasa84> ful maš hudo ritko :>
<idioterna> i know
<idioterna> sej mam tut frontend pic
<idioterna> sam ta folk tle se mi zdi da je prevec zavrt
<sasa84> jst mislm, d je idioterna kraljica ubuntu-si
<idioterna> da bi znal cenit
<idioterna> cak
<zdobersek> hairybutterna
<sasa84> zdobersek, natural :)
<idioterna> vse so hairy
<idioterna> razn une k so jih prepozn resil gasilci
<idioterna> loh slikam enkrat tut tko da se ne vid dlacic
<chemist^> dobro "jutro" folk ;)
<idioterna> o
<dz0ny_> .roll part,mute
<jabuk1> mute
<idioterna> mi je ze CrazyLemon zrihtal tvojo slikco
<idioterna> uredu zgledas
<idioterna> http://www.oglasi.rs/oglas/733617/
<Pepelka> Tenk (zamena) - Oglasi.rs
<Pepelka> »Prodajem il menjam tenk T-55 ruske proizvodnje za golfa 4 il neku sumu novca po dogovoru«
<yang> tenk, se spomnim dokumentarca o ameriskem miljonarju k je tanke zbiral in se vozil po svojem rancu z njimi v prostem casu
<sasa84> jutro chemist^
<chemist^> ola idioterna sasa84 :)
<chemist^> kako ste kaj
<sasa84> je. :)
<idioterna> sle sva na sprehod prej
<chemist^> idioterna, ne lazi dej ;D
<chemist^> idioterna, neve on kje dobit mojo sliko ;)
<chemist^> ce jo pa slucajno res ima, je stara najmanj 10 let ;D
<idioterna> od neke srednje sole je bla zgleda
<sasa84> idioterna, a boš mela dns cajt za kšn čaj?
<chemist^> ja sej... srednjo solo sm koncal 10 let nazaj ;D
<yang> a se kdo spomni une ceste od "hm" razdrtega proti postojni, k so tanki med vojno vozil po njej, kok je ropotal ce si se z avtom vozil
<sasa84> a pa je bla Å¡e bl...od ilirske bistrice prot pivki
<chemist^> yang jz se spomnim
<idioterna> sasa84: ce loh pamzi zravn pridejo
<idioterna> dons smo sami doma
<chemist^> vozli so se po moji ulici
<chemist^> in tresli blok
<sasa84> idioterna, a tvoj dns dela al kaj, si sama?
<idioterna> mhm
<chemist^> idioterna, sej imam pripravljeno eno slikco zate, samo pol mi je CrazyLemon zaupal tvojo skrivnost
<sasa84> kulči, bom pršla pol do tebe...d bova bli mal sami
<sasa84> chemist^, a si letnik 84?
<chemist^> 85
<yang> chemist^: tam si vedno mislil, da se ti je guma predrla
<chemist^> yang, ;)))
<idioterna> kasno skrivnost
<idioterna> a da me ne mara zarad kosarce
<chemist^> aaa
<chemist^> :D njega vprasaj
<chemist^> idioterna hecam se dej, poslji mi tvojo slikco da vidimo
<idioterna> pomoje se sam konkurence boji
<chemist^> zakaj te ne mara :;D
<sasa84> zto, k ma CrazyLemon košarco A
<chemist^> :D
<sasa84> chemist^, te babe na kanalu so obupne
<sasa84> :\
<chemist^> sasa84, a zdej je se CrazyLemon baba kao? ;DD
<yang> idioterna: ne hvali se prevec, jst sem zmagal na osnovnosolskem tekmovanju za pusta, preoblecen v zensko, sem dobil lak za nohte za nagrado
<idioterna> sasa84: ob treh pridejo tamali iz sole
<chemist^> yang, ;)))))
<dz0ny_> < idioterna> cak zdobersek ze dolg zica
<idioterna> yang: js nism nikol zmagala
<dz0ny_> < idioterna> bom poiskala
<dz0ny_> < idioterna> aja pa sej pomoje je ze vidu
<dz0ny_> < idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/jamce.jpg
<sasa84> chemist^, a ti je CrazyLemon reku, da je dec?
<idioterna> dz0ny_: to ni za vsacga no
<chemist^> zdej je
<sasa84> reku*
<chemist^> :D
<sasa84> ta ma tud probleme s svoim spolom
<chemist^> CrazyLemon ma kolkor jz vem, je on bil nekoc moski, pred 10+ leti
<chemist^> zdej, ce si je sou zamenjat spol....nevem
<yang> a salomejko
<sasa84> ma on je že od skoz aba... je pa res, d je bl možača :P
<yang> kaj je sploh z njim
<sasa84> baba*
<yang> z njo pardon
<chemist^> lol
<chemist^> ;D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon je butch
<yang> vcasih je bil skoz v rumenih medijih, a je se ziv
<sasa84> yang, mal se je umaknila...je pa ok :)
<sasa84> mislm, da ma zdej...punco?
<chemist^> zdej dela kebabce na zelezniski u lj
<chemist^> ;D
<yang> sasa84: jst se ga spomnim s partijev, je bil kelner v klubu "propaganda" - Fant kaj bos pio ?
<sasa84> veš kaj chemist^ ... salome je ena uboga reva, zelo dobra duša, sam jo lajf mal tepe
<yang> sasa84: je bil kr legenda na sceni
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> nobenmu noče nč slabga
<chemist^> mah
<sasa84> a bi Å¡e kera kofe pila?
<chemist^> meni je ta folk bolan u glavi
<chemist^> od prvega do zadnjega
<sasa84> zakaj?
<chemist^> ker
<yang> sasa84: osebno nisem nikoli debatiral z njim/njo kaj dosti
<chemist^> neki si gres spremenit spol
<chemist^> ma wtf
<idioterna> http://www.finance.si/8354526/Vinjeni-%C5%A1ef-Luke-Koper-Ga%C5%A1par-Mi%C5%A1i%C4%8D-kalil-javni-red-in-mir
<Pepelka> Vinjeni šef Luke Koper Gašpar Mišič kalil javni red in mir
<yang> sasa84: ti si ?
<idioterna> taki ste primorci
<chemist^> sej ne recem, lahko je prijazen, kulturen
<chemist^> v redu fant / dekle
<chemist^> lahko bi se tudi druzu
<chemist^> s kom takim
<chemist^> ampak se vedno je bolan u glavi za moje pojme ;D
<idioterna> slabe pojme mas
<chemist^> svoje pac
<yang> ja cist "diht" ziher ni, da si ga je sel odrezat
<chemist^> to al so slabi al dobri, ni stvar tvoje presoje
<sasa84> že izjava, da je nekdo "bolan v glavi"... verjetno vse pove o tistem, ki je to reku
<idioterna> je
<chemist^> haha
<chemist^> kko ste smesni vi irc-psihoanalitiki
<idioterna> ti si smesen
<chemist^> po 1 izjavi, vse vejo o tebi
<chemist^> ;DDD
<idioterna> taki k si ti ste ubil turinga
<sasa84> yang, ja, sm debatirala s salome... včasih smo šli žurat na metelkovo v tist gay klub
<chemist^> koga?? :D
<idioterna> turinga
<sasa84> alan turing
<dz0ny_> idioterna: on je kemik
<sasa84> zapomn si to ime sine
<dz0ny_> to not compute
<sasa84> jaz sem teologinja pa poznam to ime
<idioterna> sej turing je bil tut kemik
<dz0ny_> sasa84: za tebe smo itak ugotovil da si daleč nad povprečjem
<idioterna> ce si je znal skuhat cianid
<chemist^> kj ma zdj veze ce sm kemik lol
<chemist^> ;D
<idioterna> a pregla poznas
<chemist^> osebno ne
<idioterna> no sej ce nisi lih pogrebnik to tezko
<chemist^> samo ko recete turing
<chemist^> zdej bom jz iz prve pomislu na nekega matematika angleskega umrlega pred 50 leti
<chemist^> ..... valda ne a? :D
<idioterna> samo en turing je
<chemist^> dvomim
<dz0ny_> chemist^: a novic tud ne spremljas
<chemist^> ampak ok, verjetno je samo 1 tako popularen
<chemist^> dz0ny_, ma bolj malo iskreno povedano....samo tiste, ki se me ticejo osebno
<dz0ny_> banka pa poloznice pol :>
<chemist^> sm pa tudi zaradi lastnih izkusenj, bolj malo obziren na to kar noviraji lazejo ... ehm... pišejo
<dz0ny_> in ti si bil učitelj
<dz0ny_> svašta
<chemist^> 1 leto ouuuu
<chemist^> ;D
<chemist^> sm naredu uslugo ravnatelju, k se poznava dolga leta
<dz0ny_> jah al pa ce si bil 1 minuto
<chemist^> ni prosveta zame ;D
<yang> idioterna: sej geje so "zdravli" tut v jugi do sredine 70ih
<dz0ny_> skoda je
<yang> to je bla mednarodna praksa
<yang> v iranu jih verjetno se danes
<sasa84> chemist^, ... tukej smo ubuntu fani, torej mamo radi tud ubuntu filozofijo, spoštovanje življenja, posameznika, skupno dobro itd ;)
<chemist^> sej jz nism reku da ne spostujem tujih odlocitev in zivljenja
<yang> enkrat je rekel Ahmadjinejad, da v iranu ni gejev, da so samo v ameriki
<chemist^> ma nemorem sam sebi belit glave da je to cisto neki normalnega, da si ga odrezes
<sasa84> yang, v iranu maš možnost zastonj spremenit spol
<sasa84> in zato nimajo gejev in lezbijk :)
<chemist^> hah
<chemist^> dol da se razglasis kot gay
<chemist^> se ti ne pise dobro
<chemist^> ;D
<zdobersek> 'Mišič se na naše klice ne odziva.'
<sasa84> čak... kolegica religiologinja je 1x neki napisala
<zdobersek> pustte ga spat, mone.
<chemist^> hahaha
<chemist^> ma ta gaspar je tui pacient dej ;D
<chemist^> dz0ny_ pa btw. jz nism uni tipicni kemik, z ocali pol mozoljev, ki ni v celem zivljenju prezivel vec kot 2 ure izven 4h sten ;)
<dz0ny_> chemist^: nisem nobenega stereotipa o kemiku napisal, razen če si sam čutil to
<chemist^> jz sm celo mladost prezivljal na ulicah svojega kraja, z vrstniki, ki jim v Å¡oli ni ravno Å¡lo najbolje ;)
<dz0ny_> se ti orpavičujem
<sasa84> http://www.ljudmila.org/siqrd/fglf/24/samozenske.php
<sasa84> evo
<Pepelka> 24. festival lezbičnega in gejevskega filma | 24th Ljubljana Lesbian and Gay Film Festival | SiQRD
<chemist^> ma ne ampak si prej napisal neki tipo: "in ti si ucil v soli... c-c-c"
<chemist^> ;D
<dz0ny_> ja a nisi?
<zdobersek> chemist^: kemik ucitelj?
<chemist^> ja sem ja :)
<chemist^> in? :D
<yang> sasa84: ok bom prebral
<chemist^> vsaj je bil mir v razredu ;DD
<sasa84> yang, ful dobr člančič
<chemist^> hec
<chemist^> otroci dajo hitro mir, ce vidijo da ves o cem govoris
<chemist^> pa ce ni predmet "umetnost" al kj podobnega, kar se bojo napiflali v 10 minutah
<chemist^> presenetljivo mirni so bli
<chemist^> v razredu kjer je blo 30 fantov
<chemist^> a v enem gimnazijskem oddelku
<chemist^> kjer je blo vec punc....katastrofa
<chemist^> uni ne bojo u zivljenju prisli nikamor, vam recem jz
<chemist^> ne vejo v katerih enotah merimo volumen
<chemist^> še vprašam jo: "Ko kupiš mleko v trgovini...kaj piše na tetrapaku kolko je mleka not?"
<chemist^> in una me gleda ko mutava
<chemist^> "gimnazija"
<chemist^> ma fak
<dz0ny_> a pintih?
<chemist^> in kako da ne dam popravni taki glupaci? :D
<yang> saj ne vedo niti kdo je predsednik -- eeeem, a ni kucan
<chemist^> ma dobro to
<chemist^> ma da neves
<chemist^> da se v LITRIH meri volumen
<chemist^> da neves kaj pise na tetrapaku od mleka (1L)
<dz0ny_> chemist^: ne tud v pintih se
<chemist^> ma kje :D
<dz0ny_> in USA
<chemist^> ja ok
<chemist^> USA
<dz0ny_> a si jo vprašal kej melko kupi
<chemist^> oni so itak razred zase
<dz0ny_> mleko*
<chemist^> cel svet uporablja eno...ZDA ima svojo varjanto
<yang> po anketah ki jih imajo v mestu, vidis da vedno manj vedo
<yang> mladi
<chemist^> ma katastrofa tej mladi dandanes
<chemist^> vsi na telefonckih
<chemist^> playstation in podobno
<chemist^> vsi so debeli
<chemist^> in glupi
<dz0ny_> chemist^: tud oni majo metrične, celo v zakonu so zapisal da prehajajo. Sam se še kr ne dajo :)
<yang> danes sem poslusal zanimivo oddajo o mozganih, pravjo da mozgani niso bli narjeni za internet in facebook in za multitasking, da to precej poneumlja ljudi
<chemist^> ja ja bomo vidli kolko let bo to trajalo
<dz0ny_> chemist^: yang rms te poneumlja
<chemist^> govorim ti iz kemijske prakse
<lynxlynxlynx> fak ste smešni
<chemist^> da imajo vse neki po svoje
<yang> dz0ny_: poslusaj oddajo mas jo v arhivu, so govoril nevroznanstveniki
<dz0ny_> lynxlynxlynx: ane sploh delat ne morem
<chemist^> ko sm se moral naucit vse tiste predpise o varnosti in skladiscenju kemikalij....cel svet uporablja 1 zakonodajo....americani majo svoje ;D
<dz0ny_> dobr da v USA ne delaš pol
<chemist^> in pol ko jim raznese pol skladisca
<yang> dz0ny_: fora je preprosta, mozgani so bili narejeni boljk za fokusiranje na eno dejavnost v enem casu, ne pa nek multitasking
<chemist^> je kriv proizvajalec
<chemist^> jz sm mnenja da kak ekipni sport, zna kr fajn razvit mozgane
<chemist^> pregled nad igro, hitre odlocitve
<dz0ny_> yang: TEBE SO REKLI DA JE INTERNET === FACEBOOK
<chemist^> refleksni gibi
<dz0ny_> yang: kar za ene je
<yang> dz0ny_: pac un znanstvenik je rekel facebook, samo prenesel sem sporocilo
<yang> tko se je izrazil
<yang> verjetno pa je mislil multitasking
<dz0ny_> ja :) narobe se je izrazil
<dz0ny_> to ve samo on
<yang> sej je dobra oddaja za poslusat
<zdobersek> a ce pol kakam, ne morem twittat?
<dz0ny_> jaz sem bral da uproaba interneta pri starostnikih zavira pojav demence
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: ce ce gres na vc ne mores pornhub gledat
<lynxlynxlynx> btw, multitasking je res misnomer, ker smo ljudje slabi pri tem
<chemist^> ne sej ni da slabo vpliva na cloveka, jz se strinjam da pripelje do razvoja dolocenega dela mozganov
<lynxlynxlynx> dobri smo včasih pri hitrem preklapljanju, ne pa pravi paralelnosti
<chemist^> samo to ne pomeni, da vse ostale zapustis
<chemist^> da gnijejo
<chemist^> jz sm mel FUL PAMETNEGA cimra ko sm hodu na fax
<chemist^> tip je vedu VSE
<zdobersek> but ...
<chemist^> a ko je blo treba popravit kako omarco al podobno
<chemist^> je gledal ko tumpec najvecji
<chemist^> uno... teorija 100%
<zdobersek> vezalke si je znal zavezat?
<chemist^> praksa -20%
<chemist^> ma nevem
<chemist^> po moje je mel uno
<chemist^> na strap
<chemist^> ;D
<Sky[x]> fantje delat !
<dz0ny_> ja ko bi tist osvojil bi bil boljši od tebe :>
<Sky[x]> nehite zabusavat :)
<dz0ny_> Sky[x]: mas prav
<chemist^> dz0ny_ od mene nikoli ;)
<Sky[x]> dz0ny_, zdj grem v hekovnik
<dz0ny_> Sky[x]: predstavit?
<dz0ny_> al na psovet
<dz0ny_> posvet*
<chemist^> Sky[x], mamo tako sluzbo da si lahko privoscimo
<Sky[x]> neki mamo
<Sky[x]> chemist^, javna uprava itak
<chemist^> lol
<chemist^> ne ;D
<sasa84> jst bi Å¡la lohk tud naprej delat
<dz0ny_> sasa84: ja a ne delaš sprot?
<chemist^> moram cakat, da koncajo delavci na ladji
<sasa84> dz0ny_, delam
<chemist^> a tipi so placani na uro, in zavlacujejo
<chemist^> meni ustreza...bmk
<yang> chemist^: kaj na ladji si ?
<sasa84> sam zdej jem, mačko pestvam+futram, pišem, berem in kle klepetam :P
<chemist^> ne
<sasa84> dz0ny_, tole je ženski multitasking :D
<yang> sasa84: ja zenke ste ze po sposobnostih bolj za multitasking kot moski
<chemist^> v "pisarni" ... kontejner
<dz0ny_> ja futraš 2 stvari
<dz0ny_> sebe pa mačko
<yang> sasa84: se tudi struktura mozganov razlikuje med zenskimi in moskimi , lgicno
<sasa84> nek sm lačna....sm rabla sendvič :D
<sasa84> yang, japs
<zdobersek> grem v naravo, vi pa tule wannabe-multitaskajte naprej
<sasa84> oo zdobbie moj
<dz0ny_> sasa84: all this sex talk made you hungry?
<yang> sasa84: tko kt si rekla, zenska lahko kuha kosilo, lika, bere, pa se macko futra
<chemist^> yang neke vrste kontrolor opravljenega dela in raznih nivojev
<yang> sasa84: moski pa das ga nekam pa bo tmm
<sasa84> dz0ny_, ja :$
<chemist^> zadnjic je en kreten tle polil 10 litrov ocetne kisline koncentrirane
<chemist^> fak ej 2 tedna sm smrdel po kisu
<yang> uf to je slabo za pljuca
<chemist^> ma ti pravim
<chemist^> ne mores izbrisat vonja iz nosa
<yang> christel se je zagiftala s hlapi
<chemist^> se zasidra not :)
<yang> christel je freenode CEO
<chemist^> se spomnem ko je moj mentor en dan prinesu nek kos urana
<chemist^> velik se kar
<chemist^> in ga drzi tam u roki in neki mi kaze...lej, ce ga malo nabrusim s pilo se opilki uzgejo sami na zraku
<chemist^> in tam brusi uran pred mano
<chemist^> dej bezi clovek
<chemist^> ;DDD
<yang> huh
<yang> ampak to ne tak uran obogaten radioaktiven hehe
<chemist^> radioaktiven ja, ampak ne tolko da bi bla panika
<yang> tist bi blo boj sranje
<chemist^> dovolj je ce imas debelo gumijasto rokavico, pa ti ni nic ce ga drzis
<chemist^> ma obogaten....
<chemist^> ni lih tapravi izraz
<chemist^> potem laiki razumejo narobe zakaj gre :)
<yang> mislim, tej LABi znajo bit kr nevarni, kej narobe namessas pa je BUM
<yang> jst sem kot mulc delal vodik
<yang> sem mel tak mini laboratorij
<yang> ampak znanja pa premalo
<yang> k sreci ni nikol slo nic v luft
<yang> sem hotel nardit ogjemet
<chemist^> fora je da sta v zemlji 2 razlicna izotopa (oblike) urana ... eden je primeren za jedersko reakcijo, drugi ne... tisti ki je primeren ga je 2%, tistega ki ni pa 98%
<chemist^> in pol ko kopajo to rudo, pac ločujejo
<chemist^> da ostane samo tisti da "dober"
<chemist^> ki ga je fullll malo
<yang> pisalo je na skatli "vsebuje navodil za XYZ....in ognjemet" mene je najbolj zanimal ognjemet, samo ni blo teh navodil noter :)
<chemist^> ma dejansko nic ne bogatijo, bogatijo samo vsebnost tega boljsega, z odstranjevanjem "slabega"
<chemist^> hahaha
<chemist^> ja ful pametno delat vodik
<chemist^> ;D lol
<chemist^> ma sej naceloma v LAB dela usposobljen folk, ki ne bo sel kr mesat 2h stvari, ki lahko povzrocijo pizdarjo
<chemist^> mene bolj skrbijo vse tiste jeklenke z gorljivimi/explozivnimi plini
<yang> spomnim se tut poskusov v osnovni in srednji soli je blo kr zanimivo
<chemist^> uno da gre po gobe....leti ko torpedo skozi zidove
<sasa84> men lohk maximum kšna knjiga na glavo pade :P
<yang> ja to k delavci uporabljajo za varjenje in podobno, pa neprimerno transportirajo
<yang> mecejo une bombe
<yang> jeklenke
<chemist^> sasa84, tudi to zna bit nevarno ;D
<chemist^> ja sploh za varjenje....ce je kak acetilen
<chemist^> ni za se hecat
<yang> enkrat so gor k men prinesli te jeklenke ker so morali nek zgllob segret pr vodovodu, ni slo drugace
<chemist^> poglejte zakaj je kemija zakon:
<chemist^> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=783362561678721
<Pepelka> Wenn das kein männliches Feuerwerk ist,... - Gefällt mir nicht | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Wenn das kein männliches Feuerwerk ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht... :D«
<chemist^> oz. zakaj jo imajo nemci radi ;D
<yang> k je zarustal
<chemist^> yang, sam ni nujno da je bil acetilen
<chemist^> lahko da je bil kisik
<yang> ne vem kaj je blo, dve ogromni jeklenki sta bli, vsaka 80 kil
<chemist^> aha
<chemist^> mozno pol... ena kisik
<chemist^> druga pa gorivo... acetilen najverjeneje
<yang> ja
<chemist^> jz rad delam smejalni plin
<chemist^> ;D
<chemist^> samo, ne morem delat doma
<chemist^> ker se med procesom sproscajo ful strupeni plini ;D
<chemist^> drugace pa....easy nacin za pridobivanje acetilena je: kalcijev karbid (CaC2) ((gnojilo)) ... + voda
<chemist^> se ustvari acetilen, fuullll eksploziven plin
<chemist^> vodik pa se lazje... das eno kovino recimo Aluminij v HCl kislino
<chemist^> pa ti uhaja vodik
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, boš šla dns kej na igrišče s tamalmi?
<yang> sasa84: ja dober clanek, predvsem kako paradoksalno se soocajo s tem problemom v islamskem pravu
<yang> zanimivo je da je islam modernejsa vera kkot krscanstvo ampak v marsicem bolj nazadnjaska
<sasa84> yang, a ne... ful so "pragmatični"
<sasa84> mi s tem kao nimamo problemov :)
<dz0ny_> vse religije so iste
<dz0ny_> 90% je blo zarad njih
<dz0ny_> 10% pa zarad nafte
<sasa84> sam veš kaj... religija je bla dostkrat idealni grešni kozel za vse :)
<sasa84> sej na severu irske se niso rukal, ker so eni anglikanci, drugi pa katoličani... ampak jim je pa prou pršlo kot sredstvo :)
<yang> dz0ny_: v vsaki religiji mas v bistvu "leaderje", people in power, in seveda se dajejo med seboj
<sasa84> križarske vojne zto, k so hotl nek zaslužt... religija je bolj sredstvo kot cilj :P
<yang> tipicna cloveska zelja po oblasti
<yang> ze 10.000 let
<sasa84> mhm
<yang> vcasih so bili kralji in religije, danes so drzave in politika in diplomatski odnosi ampak v osnovni je isto
<sasa84> drage moje punce... šibam kuhat južno
<yang> dober tek
<sasa84> hvalchy :>
<chemist^> Uglaunem... Neka vas prati sreća i zdravlje, nek vam je srećno božićno slavlje, zvezda sreće svuda nek vas vodi, mir božji HRISTOS SE RODI! :D
<chemist^> za tiste ki morebiti slavite danes :P
<yang> Hristos se rodi !
<sasa84> u istino se rodi!
<chemist^> ma to ljudi!!
<chemist^> :D
<sasa84> ps: naš že hodi :P
<yang> sasa84: ;)
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> yang, to je katoliš odgovor :P
<chemist^> grem na fuzbal
<chemist^> c'ya later
<sasa84> futbal :D
<idioterna> a je koncno su
<idioterna> zdej mi bo pa skos za slikco sitnaru
<idioterna> yang: v iranu jih pozdravijo tko da jih obglavijo
<idioterna> ce bi bla jaz tam bi pobegnila v ameriko
<sasa84_> idioterna, kemija je Å¡la na fuzbal ;)
<idioterna> prima
<idioterna> http://pagead2.googlesyndication.com/simgad/4871748835202758848
<idioterna> se kr insulting
<sasa84_> lol
<speed-> A new block has been discovered! juhej! :)
<zdobersek> idioterna: nice ppic
<zdobersek> pic*
<idioterna> sej k ta chemist^off spoka bom se ksno prlepla
<napsy_> ona blonda
<napsy_> bi se lahka dal kako bol jailbait blondo :)
<idioterna> aja ta blonda?
<idioterna> ta je creepy
<napsy_> ustnce ma tut tolk napihjene
<idioterna> i just hope it's photoshop and not botox
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] KDE Frameworks 5 Tech Preview Released  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/pfnCTrd5UqY/kde-frameworks-5-tech-preview-released
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 11.4°C @07.01.2014 16:00 CET.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 73% Veter: jugozahodnik 2.7 m/s
<jabuk1> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184962,14.521643
<jabuk1> Ljubljana: 9.35°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:43:03, Sončni zahod: 15:33:42
<yang> heh noro vreme
<dz0ny_> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk1> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756.0m): 8.3°C @07.01.2014 16:00 CET.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 76% Veter: null null m/s
<jabuk1> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.6454189,14.5493277
<jabuk1> Hrib-Loski Potok: 10.56°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:41:36, Sončni zahod: 15:34:55
<dz0ny_> .vreme beltinci
<jabuk1> ARSO: Murska Sobota (186.7m): 6.2°C @07.01.2014 16:00 CET.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 95% Veter: severnik 0.6 m/s
<jabuk1> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.60791529999999,16.2365127
<jabuk1> Krizevci pri Ljutomeru: 4.00°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:38:19, Sončni zahod: 15:24:40
<dz0ny_> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 11.7°C @07.01.2014 16:00 CET.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 88% Veter: severnik 2.3 m/s
<jabuk1> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.54805899999999,13.7301877
<jabuk1> Koper: 11.38°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:44:32, Sončni zahod: 15:38:33
<chemist^> hello hello
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 9.9°C @07.01.2014 18:00 CET.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 80% Veter: jugozahodnik 1.5 m/s
<jabuk1> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184962,14.521643
<jabuk1> Ig: 5.72°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:43:03, Sončni zahod: 15:33:42
<chemist^> .vreme kp
<jabuk1> Neznana lokacija
<chemist^> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 11.7°C @07.01.2014 18:00 CET.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 90% Veter: jugozahodnik 0.5 m/s
<jabuk1> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.54805899999999,13.7301877
<jabuk1> Koper: 9.98°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:44:32, Sončni zahod: 15:38:33
<chemist^> kaj zdej
<chemist^> 11.7 al 9.98
<dz0ny_> Koper Kapitanija pa koper ni isto :>
<chemist^> danes ima moja pupa r.d. ... imate kako idejo za kako glupost da ji kupim? (poleg glavnega darila)?
<chemist^> :)
<chemist^> haha kako ni isto :)
<chemist^> sej kapitanija je dol pri taverni
<CrazyLemon> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=pribozic.slobus
<Pepelka> Slobus - vozni redi - Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<zdobersek> more like Slowbus
<CrazyLemon> more like shut your piehole!
<idioterna> it's no USB3
<zdobersek> SHUT IT WITH PIE
<zdobersek> PLEASE
<sasa84_> ah ja...
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, si ti t nov Å¡ofer od GGM?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ ne..ne prevažam pijanih oseb
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> so rude
<CrazyLemon> .yt baden baden la descente
<jabuk1> Baden Baden - La Descente (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ko6S3AiCqfk ♥305 ▶63,972
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: a hekas kej?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ sm že zjutraj naredu branch
<CrazyLemon> sicer sm mislu
<CrazyLemon> da bo v branchu sam tist fajl
<CrazyLemon> ne kopija masterja
<CrazyLemon> ampak i guess that how git works
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> thats*
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Stunning Space Strategy ‘Solar Flux’ Lands On Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/wfztN3EE7QY/solar-flux-linux-steam-release
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Humble Indie Bundle X Drops with 6 Games for Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/E8hnus2xHgI/humble-indie-bundle-x-drops-6-games-linux
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ sej boš vidu da ni nič takega :)
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] ‘Legal Issues’ Made Valve Swap Ubuntu for Debian in SteamOS  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/otXvraMiGGw/valve-based-steam-os-debian-ubuntu
#ubuntu-si 2014-01-08
<zdobersek> moarning
<yang> moaning
<yang> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=pribozic.slobus
<Pepelka> Slobus - vozni redi - Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<napsy_> dan
<Sky[x]> lp
<dz0ny_> dan
<sasa84> juhuuu miške ;)
<zdobersek> sasa84: ayoo
<zdobersek> sasa84: ze dolgo nisva ene salcke ruknla
<idioterna> na dusek
<sasa84> živjo zdobersek
<sasa84> elow idioterna
<sasa84> zdobersek, mhm... a zdej užgeva en kofi? ;)
<dz0ny_> pa mal snopca
 * sasa84 maha z đezvico
<sasa84> uuu dz0ny_ ...a  maš kej domačga šnopčka?
<dz0ny_> eomac ja
<sasa84> češpe, moštarce..?
<dz0ny_> ta zadnje
<sasa84> mhm...
<dz0ny_> slivovke ni pr nas tolk
<sasa84> ni slabo ;)
<sasa84> no dz0ny_ ...ti pa Å¡nopc prnes aka cevosan
<zdobersek> sasa84: kofi!
<sasa84> vela zdobersek
 * sasa84 prnese kofe za zdobersek in dz0ny_ 
<zdobersek> hoohoo
<zdobersek> a dz0ny_ bo tud?
<dz0ny_> ravno pije :)
 * sasa84 oblizne CrazyLemon 
<sasa84> *wuf*
 * CrazyLemon vzame šampon za tuširanje
<sasa84> zdobersek, dz0ny_ je tud naš ;)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kakšen je pa šampon za kopanje? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 bolj penast!
<sasa84> Å¡ampon al milo? :D
<sasa84> ajaaaa, sj moški mate že 2v1 :D
<dz0ny_> crazylemon se železno krtaco eabis
<sasa84> am, ženske mamo tko ene 2-3 žajfce, šampon, balzam...
<idioterna> aja?
<idioterna> js pa suni mava en bar soap
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a je tako trdoživa? :D
<sasa84> ja idioterna ...sej se spomniš, d sve šle zadnč kupt en nov šampon za razcepljenje konice. teb je blanž čist poškodovau lase :>
<idioterna> to se odstrize
<sasa84> haha :D
<idioterna> kaj je blanz?
<idioterna> aja js se ne blajham ce s to mislna
<sasa84> eno milo je za roke, drugo za telo, tretje pa za...khm tam dol :D
<sasa84> aja idioterna ...kemika ni gor, zdej ni treba, d si bjonda ;)
<idioterna> sej jsm naravno blond
<idioterna> sam tut ze naravno celav skor
<sasa84> sj mislm d 1x si kazou svojo fotko
<sasa84> čelavi :)
<idioterna> cak da najdem ksno k sm se mel lase
<idioterna> http://bou.si/aufbix/gallery/galleries/zapotok/_orig/P6190016.jpg
<sasa84> sej eni so kr hitr plešasti... že okol 24, 25
<idioterna> ja sej ni panike to
<idioterna> mas mal manj dela z lasmi
<sasa84> uuuu, prou dolge
<sasa84> jst mam pa zdej dolge
<sasa84> mislm...od leta 2012 si jih puščam
<idioterna> suni tut
<zdobersek> idioterna: vcerej si pastenala lepso sliko
<sasa84> mal spremembe paše
<idioterna> a so ksni otroc tle
<zdobersek> vredu no, tko se razpustit ni lih mala sprememba
<zdobersek> pitkota ni
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/sonce_zgodaj_zjutraj.jpg
<zdobersek> limun pa je ...
<idioterna> *phew*
<chemist^> Ooolllaaa ;)
<napsy_> pow pow
<chemist^> O napsy ;)
<napsy_> dan
<zdobersek> chemist^: za 5 sekund si zgresu taboljso sliko od idioterna
<chemist^> Ma bmk ;)
<zdobersek> ce bi jo vidu, te ne bi vec bolel ...
<chemist^> Bi odpadu al kko?
<chemist^> ;))
<zdobersek> odtrgal se v nebo
<chemist^> Je naporno jutro za njim tko da dvomim ;))
<zdobersek> a si ucil?
<sasa84> uuuu chemist^
<chemist^> Ne jz ;)))
<chemist^> Uuu sasa84 ;) kaj
<idioterna> kok si pa star da po napornem jutru pocivas
<idioterna> kokr sm js vidla zjutri itak sami od sebe strlijo
<sasa84> to slikco bi si definitivno želel vidt ;)
<chemist^> Ne jz...moj k ;)))
<idioterna> ja sej
<sasa84> idioterna, lepa slikca .... všeč mi je ta igra barv
<idioterna> pr men se ponavad zjutri ze zbudijo prstimani, ni treba nc stimulirat
<chemist^> Jah..je blo intenzivno pac ;p
<sasa84> če bi blo intenzivno...bi verjetno šotoril.
<sasa84> (vsaj kokr jst vem)...
<chemist^> Sj neves ;)
<idioterna> no sam da si se mel fino
<chemist^> Vsaj ene 15 min. Pocitka mora bit
<idioterna> mors bit pa res ze star
<yang> idioterna: http://500px.com/photo/3207705
<chemist^> Razen ce si 16letnik in opravis v 5 minutah ;)
<Pepelka> 500px / Esther by Jan Prunk
<idioterna> je mogu pridt povedat
<yang> idioterna: rendering je podoben tvoji
<sasa84> yang, fuul maš lepe lase
<yang> hvala
<sasa84> _>
<idioterna> yang: ma niti ne no :)
<sasa84> yang, zgledaš ful mlajša kt na fbju :P
<idioterna> yang: js mam sam crne pa bele pikce
<idioterna> also vecjo slikco bi rabu da bi preverju
<idioterna> cak bom skopiru
<yang> ja to je zarad kreme
<yang> anti aging Q10
<yang> ;)
<sasa84> če bi bil ta mulo star 15 let... bi blo še opravičljivo, da se na kanalu hval, da je sexal :>
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/20110830_073753-00003-00014-Canon_EOS_5D_Mark_II.jpg
<sasa84> haha :D
<sasa84> yang, to je zarad ingverja! :))))
<yang> tocno !
<idioterna> zjutri je prsla na teraso k je lih sonce vzslo pa je bla zlo zanimiv osvetljena pa sm mogu hitr skljocnt
<idioterna> in ji je blo dost vsec da je rekla da to pa loh objavm
<sasa84> amen sista
<yang> Ima kdo kak Lenovo X60 za prodat ?
<CrazyLemon> https://joinup.ec.europa.eu/community/osor/news/open-source-wipes-costs-croatia-pension-fund
<Pepelka> Open source wipes costs Croatia pension fund | Joinup
 * sasa84 odkima
<yang> bravo hrvatje
<lynxlynxlynx> where's the code?
<CrazyLemon> out there!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/dynamodirk/magnic-light-ic-intelligent-contactless-bicycle-dy
<Pepelka> Magnic Light iC - Intelligent Contactless Bicycle Dynamo by Dirk Strothmann — Kickstarter
<Pepelka> »Magnic Light iC: The intelligent successor of the revolutionary Magnic Light dynamo- with micro-controlled steady light & extra energy«
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a si GGM dns peljal v službo?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 če rečem da sm a boš nehala težit z GGM? :)
<sasa84> bom... priznej, d si ti tist Å¡ofer :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sem..js sm tisti
<sasa84> mhm...
<dz0ny_> crazylemon bos napisal clanek na st?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ne :)
<CrazyLemon> če bi ga napisal bi ga na ubuntu.si :)
<dz0ny_> a pol jaz?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ go for it :)
<zdobersek> HREMO NA SONCE
<CrazyLemon> sonce ni več
<CrazyLemon> odšlo je drugam
<CrazyLemon> sonca ni več
<CrazyLemon> odšlo je stran
<CrazyLemon> sonca*
<dz0ny_> kako ne tle na rakeku prow lepo sije
<sasa84> na rakeku je sonce!
<sasa84> ej dz0ny_ ...a urška poje je iz vašga konca?
<sasa84> dz0ny_, ne govort, da si na rakeku, ker bo CrazyLemon kej mislu
<dz0ny_> a zavist?
<dz0ny_> al ljubosumje?
<dz0ny_> poznam urske sam nobene poje..
<sasa84> dz0ny_, biatlonska reprezentanca ma neko 16-letnco, k mal "po vaše" zavija... :)
<sasa84> dz0ny_, oboje... zavisten in ljubosumen bo :P
<chemist^> ola folk :)
<sasa84> kaj je subitle?
<chemist^> mi je zmanjkalo MB na mobitelu ;)
<idioterna> mercedesov?
<idioterna> weird
<chemist^> kaj to?
<idioterna> never mind
<chemist^> k
<idioterna> v ljubljani je tudi sonce
<idioterna> najbrz kaksna vremenska napaka
<idioterna> ker je na stajerskem pa baje megla
<chemist^> haha
<chemist^> to se zgodi 1x na leto
<chemist^> v kopru je tudi megla :D
<chemist^> ne vidim sploh debelega rtica z okna :)
<idioterna> mal spihej
<chemist^> naceloma se vidi tako: http://imagebin.org/285685
<Pepelka> Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<chemist^> tu sem sicer cakal, da se spusti sonce za hrib, da se samo alpe soncijo :)
<idioterna> js mam bolso fotko
<chemist^> skoda da se s fotoaparatom ne vidi niti priblizno tko dobro kot s prostim ocesom
<chemist^> boljso fotko...to ni natecaj zdj ;)) sm pac slikal z okna od sobe
<chemist^> pridi enkrat na obisk bos vidla(vidu) v zivo
<chemist^> ;D
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/triglav.jpg
<idioterna> sm ze bla
<chemist^> zakon ;D
<chemist^> ma pri meni ze ne
<idioterna> to je iz plaze v izoli slikan
<chemist^> sej na tej moji slikci se tudi triglav vidi :D
<chemist^> ampak lih za glih
<idioterna> za bozic 2006 se mi zdi
<chemist^> kul
<chemist^> lepa slikca, taka za v revijo kako :)
<idioterna> 25. dec, 2006 ob 13:05
<chemist^> http://imagebin.org/285686
<Pepelka> Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<chemist^> evo tle so malo lepse barve
<chemist^> k je sonce :D
<idioterna> k bom sla u penzijo se bom na martinique preselila
<chemist^> O K
<chemist^> jz se bom pa za penzijo verjetno vrnu sem :)
<idioterna> mrzlo je pozimi
<chemist^> ako bog da, da dobim sluzbo v australiji...
<idioterna> tam pa res vsak lolek sluzbo dobi
<chemist^> idioterna ma ce ne piha burja, ni tko hudo +10 ...
<idioterna> ful iscejo tudi
<chemist^> sej vem
<idioterna> prjatlca je sla na novo zelandijo zdej je v like 15 minutah dobla job
<chemist^> sam ni lih tko, da gres dol in si resen
<idioterna> ja odvisn ce kej znas
<chemist^> jz ciljam na drzavljanstvo, ne na delovno vizo
<chemist^> sem se ze ful pozanimal kako in kaj
<idioterna> drzavljanstva ti ne dajo dokler ne zivis tam 5 let
<chemist^> nene :)
<chemist^> poslusaj zdej to
<idioterna> no za avstralijo niti ne vem na NZ moras bit rezident 5 let
<idioterna> pol se pa lahko prijavis
<chemist^> dovolj je da imas 2 leti delovnih izkusenj izven australije in da dobis od enega njihovega podjetja ponudbo za pogodbo za stalno (nedolocen cas)
<chemist^> in pol ti kr dajo drzavljanstvo
<idioterna> to sm pa skor cist prepricana da ne gre tko
<chemist^> spet pa sm malcek u prednosti ker imam dol sorodnike ki lahko jamcijo zame
<chemist^> in mi nudijo streho nad glavo
<idioterna> ti ziher poznas nitrota ane
<chemist^> nevem...nebi reku?
<idioterna> tip iz ankarana, zdej dela v avstraliji se mi zdi
<idioterna> na ircu je visel 15 let
<chemist^> aaaaa
<chemist^> jaja :D
<chemist^> osebno sicer ne, ampak na videz
<idioterna> ja sej js ga tut sam prek irca poznala
<idioterna> zdej je na google plus objavu parkrat kaj
<sasa84> idioterna, pa un, k si bluzila z njim iz Å¡tajerske... a ni tud na NZ?
<chemist^> sej jz sm bil pol leta dol v australiji
<chemist^> in moram rec da je res zakon
<chemist^> razen superstrupenih pajkov ki ti lezejo v cevlje
<sasa84> chemist^, kok si visok?
<chemist^> sasa84, kolko si tezka?
<idioterna> sasa84: un je kreten.
<sasa84> hm...ene 57, 58...
<idioterna> o, tok k suni
<chemist^> a ma si malo sunka a? ;D
<chemist^> 177 cm sm visok
<chemist^> oz. majhen :P
<sasa84> chemist^, kok si visok no?
<chemist^> pa 177
<chemist^> s coklami 180
<chemist^> ;D
<idioterna> chemist^: o, tok k suni
<chemist^> suni?
<idioterna> moj partner
<sasa84> chemist^, ma zdej sem kr ok... včasih sm mela ene 15 kil več
<chemist^> ma jaaa
<chemist^> svaka cast pol :)
<sasa84> pa suni je pr 57, 58tih kilah kt ptičica :)
<chemist^> jz sm na 69 kil ze 10 let
<chemist^> pozimi grem mogoce kilo gor, poleti kilo dol
<chemist^> samo po moje ko bom nehal aktivno sportat....se bom razvalu ko svinja ;D
<sasa84> chemist^, a to je una sortih moških, ki so kot dachauski atleti?
<chemist^> ne razumem
<chemist^> dauchauski :)
<chemist^> dachauski :P
<sasa84> v redu je ;)
<chemist^> deej povej :D
<idioterna> sej 70 kil za 177 je cist ok
<sasa84> idioterna, se boš šla kej sprehajat popoldne?
<dz0ny_> trollig alert
<sasa84> napiš 69...drgač se bo zbunil :P
<idioterna> ne vem do kdaj bom u sluzbi danes
<chemist^> ;) lol
<idioterna> suni je suha ja
<chemist^> jz tko al tko nimam komplexov bmk ce nism visok, sm pac tolko spretnejsi pa hitrejsi ;)
<idioterna> bols je bit majhen
<idioterna> ti krogle nad glavo letijo.
<sasa84> juhu dz0ny_ ;)
<chemist^> ;D
<chemist^> idioterna vazno da si velik tam kjer je pomembno ;)))
<idioterna> v idejah in dejanjih?
<sasa84> pa smo spet tam kot dopoldne...
<chemist^> na inteligenco sm mislu...
<idioterna> jaz tudi
<chemist^> no kul
<chemist^> pol je samo sasa84 pokvarjena
<chemist^> sasa84, samo take misli ti hodijo po glavi al kaj?
<chemist^> c c c
<sasa84> chemist^, kaj pa veš kaj smo se pogovarjal dop.?
<chemist^> ma neki malega sm bil online
<idioterna> chemist^: keri sport pa se gres?
<chemist^> idioterna zadnje 2 leti poleg teka in domacega treninga za vzdrzevanje kondicije igram mali nogomet po turnirjih z ekipco bivsih aktivnih sportnikov
<chemist^> ki al zaradi sluzbe, druzine al cesarkoli pac ne morejo vec aktivno se ukvarjat s sportom
<idioterna> aha kul
<idioterna> midva kolesariva
<chemist^> vem :)
<chemist^> si se ze pohvalila
<chemist^> da delate neke tour de france po 300 km
<chemist^> ;D
<idioterna> aja tisto je blo v zagreb je blo po ravnem
<idioterna> pa nazaj
<idioterna> tezka je hm
<idioterna> tale recimo
<idioterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/54897434
<Pepelka> Bike Ride Profile | Navkreber z Rokom near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<chemist^> jz na kolesu umrem
<chemist^> mogoce ker tle kjer zivim so sami hribi
<sasa84> idioterni zmanjka bajader...pa gre iz lj v zagreb v kraševo trgovino
<chemist^> pa ce ne za naprej...je (se hujse) za nazaj klanec
<chemist^> svaka cast res
<sasa84> tole je blo pa z mojim sosijem a ne
<chemist^> drugace pa sm v mladih letih treniral kosarko ene 8 let...reprezentanca pa to ;))
<chemist^> pol sm dozivel dvojni zlom zapestja
<chemist^> in se je vse skupaj koncalo zame......
<chemist^> :(
<chemist^> z motorjem sm se razbil ko svinja
<chemist^> en moj frend je bil vaterpolist, ki se je skregal s trenerjem in sva skupaj sla atletiko, on dolge jz kratke proge
<chemist^> a nogomet sm igral na ulici celo zivljenje
<chemist^> tko da, sm na koncu pristal na sportu ki me dejansko najbolj veseli
<chemist^> vecina ljudi ne razume tega, ampak tiste 2 ure ko igras, dejansko izklopis vse ostale misli in se osredotocis na igro
<chemist^> ko pridem domov ubit telesno, sem mentalno popolnoma sproscen in odpocit
<chemist^> stres magicno izgine :)
<chemist^> brez tega VSAJ 2x na teden bi se mi zmesalo po moje
<chemist^> peesda se vidi da nism bil na ircu 500 let... tipkam ko blesav
<chemist^> v zivo sm ful bolj zadrzan ;)
<chemist^> z neznanci vsaj :P
<sasa84> .yt handel hallelujah
<jabuk1> Handel - Messiah - Hallelujah Chorus (3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76RrdwElnTU ♥11,035 ▶3,632,087
<idioterna> z motorjem si vzgal?
<idioterna> jsm se sam spekla na auspuhu
<idioterna> pol pa se nism nikol vec vozla
<sasa84> k si bla pa nerodna
<chemist^> vzgal?
<chemist^> poletel sm v prepad
<chemist^> sm mel sreco da sm jo odnesu samo s to poskodbo, ceprav je bla huda
<idioterna> sasa84: ja tip mi ni nc reku da naj pazim
<chemist^> :D
<chemist^> ki sama neves da ja auspuh vroc? :)
<chemist^> jz sm se na auspuh speku ze ene 20x
<idioterna> ja on je mel lepo tacke za noge naslonit
<chemist^> jebiga ;D
<idioterna> js pa kaj naj v luft drzim
<chemist^> ja ce motor ni za 2
<chemist^> pol se ne vozis v 2h
<chemist^> :)
<chemist^> naceloma ima tudi sopotnik tacke
<idioterna> automatik je bil
<chemist^> ahaaha :D
<chemist^> ja pol ni druge
<idioterna> uni tomos grdo rjave barve
<chemist^> noge u luft
<chemist^> :P
<sasa84> idioterna, a si mela takrat še frčota al že štirko?
<idioterna> js nimam
<idioterna> to majo tipi
<chemist^> jz sm mel 6ko ;)
<idioterna> ko sm bla se smrkla
<chemist^> z masino od elektronika
<idioterna> sm mislna da je kul to
<chemist^> ves kako je to slo stari ;D
<idioterna> na elektroniku me je pa fotr v vrtec vozu
<idioterna> sm sedela na plavem tanku za bencin
<idioterna> pa drzala za balanco
<chemist^> samo pol ko so upeljali neumen zakon o registraciji in celadi....sm ga prodal :P
<chemist^> elektronik je zakon
<idioterna> zdej bi ga zaprl ce bi tko vozu
<idioterna> otroke
<chemist^> ja sej:D
<sasa84> idioterna, ti si zmer rada bratu sunla atxa
<chemist^> idioterna kolko si ti mlada? ce smem vprasat?
<idioterna> 35
<chemist^> ko moja sestra :)
<chemist^> 78 letnik
<idioterna> ajde dej zdej slikco itak si ze tolk povedu da je vseeno
<idioterna> da pol se jaz dam
<sasa84> jaaa, to pa res
<chemist^> ma ti pravim da ni aktualna
<chemist^> :D
<chemist^> stara je :P
<idioterna> jah staro smo ze vidli
<sasa84> nima veze
<idioterna> mislim uno iz neke sole
<sasa84> če je človk lep, je pač zmer lep
<sasa84> idioterna je bla že v osnovni huda
<chemist^> ma dobro jz se nimam za lepega...sam grd vem da nism ;)
<sasa84> ej idioterna, lohk bi dala tist filmčk, k se gola kopaš oz. skačeš s kamna
<idioterna> ja najprej nej slikco da
<idioterna> ne bom se kr kazala tkole
<idioterna> neznancem
<chemist^> http://imagebin.org/285692
<Pepelka> Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<idioterna> hud
<chemist^> evo vam, smesna slika ma ok
<idioterna> evo mene: http://bou.si/rest/ruje_krone.jpg
<chemist^> lol
<chemist^> nic moram it pobrat pupo, bo zdej vsak cas koncala glavno voznjo :P drzte pesti
<idioterna> srecno
<sasa84> idioterna, od zadi si valda najlepša
<idioterna> mhm
<sasa84> gud lak!
<chemist^> pol pa na hrvasko papat tartufe :D njamnjam
<idioterna> no sej zdej se mi ni treba vec pretvarjat, sam zanimal me je kolk bo rabu
<idioterna> da bo bejbi slikco pokazu
<sasa84> hahaha :)
<chemist^> ma sej nevem ce si res zenska al ne
<idioterna> sej ga ze od prej poznam drugac
<idioterna> ne nism
<chemist^> samo bmk ;)
<idioterna> mislm spomnim se te z irca
<idioterna> od dolgo nazaj
<chemist^> ma kako
<chemist^> s kje
<idioterna> lih prek nitrota
<sasa84> idioterna, drugič maš lohk 12, 13 let... bomo vidl, če eni pokažejo prej :P
<chemist^> aaa
<chemist^> mozno :P
<idioterna> sej nisem vedu kako zgledas
<idioterna> cak da najdem js ksno slikco
<sasa84> pol pa še enga pošljemo, da mu da 3 okrog ušes ;)
<idioterna> chemist^: http://bou.si/pic/nimamavtaportret.jpg
<chemist^> moral bi pokazat eno iz laboratorija v halji
<idioterna> to je zadnja slikca
<chemist^> da sm original kemik ;D
<idioterna> k jo mam od sebe
<chemist^> ful se te vidi res
<idioterna> haha
<chemist^> se posebej v obraz
<idioterna> mhm
<chemist^> ;D
<chemist^> ke glumac
<chemist^> :D
<idioterna> no sej mam tut ksno drugo
<chemist^> drugic
<chemist^> mudi se mi
<chemist^> lepo se imejte
<chemist^> cau cau
<idioterna> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-BHNvGgOXdR8/TvEkhstVYoI/AAAAAAAAADc/1JB2d5CiqEI/s580/jure.jpg
<idioterna> cist sm ga razocaral
<idioterna> (a)
<sasa84> ta zadna je top :)
<sasa84> mhm
<idioterna> pismo nobene take fotke nimam
<idioterna> da bi se loh pohvalu
<idioterna> kok sm lep
<sasa84> ah ja...
<idioterna> m?
<idioterna> kaj te tare?
<sasa84> idioterna, mal sem zmatrana
<sasa84> mogoče bi mogla it mal na sprehod al pa kej podobnga :)
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> js tut
<idioterna> sam tis u rakeku ane
<idioterna> pa tut ves paperwork da mi suni dovol da grem s tabo na sprehod zna trajat neki cajta
<idioterna> sasa84: http://www.bolha.com/oblacila-obutev-modni-dodatki/zenska-oblacila-obutev/spodnje-perilo/mosko-in-zensko-spodnje-perilo-in-kopalke-beti-1291525124.html
<Pepelka> Moško in žensko spodnje perilo in kopalke Beti :: bolha.com
<Pepelka> »Trgovsko blago, ki je predmet prodaje je različne barve in velikosti. Prodaja se: - 600 kosov moških spodnjih hlač, - 393«
<idioterna> a bos kupla
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> dejansko je DURS dal na bolho?
<idioterna> nism preverjal :)
<idioterna> http://www.durs.gov.si/fileadmin/durs.gov.si/pageuploads/javni_razpisi/Prodaja_agregata/Agregat_slika_1.JPG
<idioterna> to tut prodajajo!
<CrazyLemon> to pa je beštja madona!
<CrazyLemon> a dobiš park plac zravn ?
<idioterna> bou
<sasa84> uuu idioterna, gate od dursa :D
<CrazyLemon> a je kdo že kdaj dal kalibrirat merilnik krvnega tlaka? :)
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> mamo pa dva, tko da smo kr zihr
<idioterna> enga ful starga rocnega
<idioterna> pa enga tega omrona
<CrazyLemon> jah če sta že v letih (>3) ga moraš kalibrirat baje
<idioterna> ja un omron je eno leto star pa isto kaze k un tastar
<CrazyLemon> ja..tudi mi imamo omrona in bi ga mogli kalibrirat ker je že v letih :)
<idioterna> neke jugoslovanske proizvodnje
<idioterna> mamo tut dva merilca temperature
<idioterna> telesne
<yang> uf to pa bi bil s spodnjicami preskrbljen do konca zivljenja
<sasa84> yang, za 10 jurjev gat je pa tud za en cajt :D
<yang> ves kolk bi jih lahko sprejel na pomerjanje kopalk :)
<yang> 393
<yang> pa 800 nedrckov
<idioterna> sej je excel zravn z velikostmi
<idioterna> pa tocnim countom
<CrazyLemon> yang ..to je taužnt šeststo jošk!
<sasa84> agregat je pa tud ogromen :)
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: pomoje je to "no tits included"
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kup modrce pa bodo k teb hodile
<sasa84> jst pridem, če boš mel lisco...ne beti :P
<idioterna> beti je za stare mame
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kok sreče imam..bi bile same nonice.. :/
<idioterna> lisca je pa za stare mame v gledaliscu :)
<sasa84> ja CrazyLemon ...lohk bi gledu v tla pa bi še zmer vidu joške :>
<sasa84> idioterna, :)
<idioterna> js suni skiny kupujem
<idioterna> zmeri tezje je dobit minimalisticne stvari :\
<sasa84> men ej kul lisca pa palmers tud
<sasa84> ampak Å¡e najraj mam lisco... mi najbl sede
<sasa84> pa cena je Å¡e zmerna :)
<idioterna> ja cipkast je pa
<sasa84> ma majo neko serijo kao za mlajše
<sasa84> ma so ful luškani modeli
<idioterna> url
<sasa84> sam mal
<CrazyLemon> !g lisca for kids
<Pepelka> Kids - Swimwear - Lisca e-shop http://shop.lisca.com/eu/swimwear/kids
<sasa84> http://www.lisca.com/si/Spodnje-perilo-Cheek
<Pepelka> Spodnje perilo | Lisca
<Pepelka> »Spodnje perilo«
<sasa84> čez 50 let bo na fdvju doktorat: teme ubuntu.si kanala... od kuhne do modrcev :)
<idioterna> sasa84: o
<idioterna> nah.
<idioterna> sasa84: mislm sej ne da ni luskan
<idioterna> sam
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> bom poisku kaj je men vsec
<sasa84> to itak ;)
 * CrazyLemon -u so všeč brazilke :)
<idioterna> na pa je sla
<idioterna> men je vsec minimalisticn
<idioterna> suni je pa itak iz foha
<idioterna> tko da ne prenese kica
<idioterna> chemist^: kako je sla glavna voznja
<yang> servis za bicikelne 19 EUR v januarju in FEB
<idioterna> yang: kaj pa to pomen?
<yang> pregled in nastavitev zavvor in menjalnikov, centriranje obrocev, mazanje lezajev gonilnega in krmilnega lezaja in brezplacno ciscenje kolesa
<chemist^> Nardila je :))
<idioterna> chemist^: prima
<yang> dunajska cesta 210
<idioterna> chemist^: zdej pa kr PPL
<idioterna> joj ej
<idioterna> yang: ce jim js prnesem si bodo premisll
<yang> haha probaj
<chemist^> Zdej tartufi na hrvaskem ;))
<yang> b-2.si
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/totally-cx.jpg
<idioterna> nobenmu neb prvoscu tega
<idioterna> za 19 ojro pucat
<idioterna> pa tega
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/somehow-still-works.jpg
<yang> 30 eur je redna cena, 19 do konca feb
<idioterna> no tut 30 je zlo cheap
<yang> racunaj da ima 1 uro dela
<yang> najmanj
<idioterna> z mojim ma ja
<idioterna> z normalnim biciklom mas ene 10 minut
<idioterna> s pravim orodjem
<yang> jst sem rekel da na temu oldtimerju zamenam samo gripe
<yang> pa se to neb rabu, ce bi sparal
<yang> sam so ze mal preperel
<yang> idioterna: ne vem ce si vidu ze take gume tanke, majo tabulatorje
<idioterna> js trak zamenam enkrat na sezono
<yang> 1-2cm ma samo premera
<idioterna> tabulatorje :)
<yang> al kako se rece
<idioterna> tabularje
<yang> ja
<idioterna> sej tabularji niso nc tanjsi od clincherjov
<idioterna> sam prlepjo se na feltno in so naceloma loh ful lazji
<yang> ne vem, ne spoznam se jaz na specialke
<idioterna> k je pac sam guma kr navulkanizirana na zracnco al tko nekak
<yang> redko vidis tkole ohranjenega kot mam jaz to je iz leta 80
<idioterna> drugac pa ni neke razlike
<yang> iz osemdesetih
<idioterna> ja na steno ga dej pa bo cez 30 let se zmer ful ohranjen
<yang> lahko bi se ga fino obnovilo v primarno stanje
<idioterna> jsm pa dons spucu bremze
<yang> sam bi blo ene 500-1000 eur
<idioterna> k so ble res ze grozne
<idioterna> gumice bi mogu zamenat pa well
<idioterna> nism meu cajta zjutri
<idioterna> zdele se mi pa nau dal
<yang> mal je edin bedast da ma spodi salter
<yang> se mors sklanjat
<idioterna> a pogosto saltas
<yang> ja
<yang> bom pac malo manjkrat
<yang> v bistvu je ful lahek
<yang> bicikl
<yang> tko po obcutku
<yang> mislim da ma zelezn gestel se
<yang> ampak tko se mi zdi okol 10 kg morda
<yang> nisem ga se zvagal
<idioterna> ja sej vse specjalke so ble okol 10 kil
<idioterna> dokler ni blo karbona
<idioterna> ajde ksne hude so dol do 8 sle
<idioterna> zdej grejo pa pod 6 loh
<yang> zadnjic je prisel kolega s karbonskim MTBjem , tist je mel pod 10 kg
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> moj ma 13 kil
<idioterna> mtb
<yang> moj MTB je bil kr tezek
<yang> alu
<idioterna> pocas se bom spoku domov
<yang> sem prasal kok stane centriranje in pregled vilic
<yang> pa so rekli okol 60 eur
<yang> nove so pa ble okol 100 eur
<idioterna> vilice za?
<idioterna> mtb?
<yang> sem hotu dat vilce od MTBja prejsnje leto namazat
<yang> pol glede na ceno nisem dal
<yang> nc, da te ne bom zadrzeval, grem pospravljat
<maxipin> kakšne vilice pa maš to yang?
<idioterna> zlo ceske :)
<idioterna> ce so nove 100 :)
<maxipin> Saj zato...
<maxipin> Pri takih malo z wd-jem našpricaš pa je ;)
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Multiple Ubuntu Phones To Launch in 2014  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/CL7mcGRkyJo/several-ubuntu-phones-release-2014
<sasa84> juhuuu
<yang> helou sasa
<zdobersek> helou sasa84
<yang> Food issues USA http://paste.debian.net/hidden/49662379/
<Pepelka> Debian Pastezone
<sasa84> juhuu yang in zdobersek
<Matthai> dober večer
<sasa84> oj Matthai
<Matthai> evo, od danes dalje sem svoboden
<idioterna> yang: preseli nej se
<idioterna> Matthai: a nisi vec KPK
<Matthai> ne to
<Matthai> prenehal sem uporabljat mobilni telefon
<idioterna> aha kul
<yang> bravo
<Matthai> sicer bom videl koliko časa bom zdržal... ampak zaenkrat me še kar drži :-)
<Matthai> je pa res, da me šef prehiteva za 8 dni - toliko časa je že zdržal brez cigarete :-)
<idioterna> v moji branzi ne gre brez
<yang> jaz bi lepo uporabljal lahko stacionarca, ce ne bi bil vezan na sluzbenega
<Matthai> idioterna, saj to tudi mene rahlo muči
<Matthai> ampak nekako upam, da bom par mesecev - dokler sem še na KPK zaposlen - zdržal brez
<yang> idioterna: s je pizzaman
<yang> pizzacoin
<idioterna> yang: in?
<idioterna> preseli naj se
<idioterna> niso cele ZDA iste
<yang> idioterna: pravi da je organic food tam scam
<idioterna> mogoce tam kjer on zivi
<idioterna> ZDA so priblizno tako velike kot EU
<idioterna> jaz imam kolege iz ZDA ki ves cas jejo svezo hrano
<zdobersek> fresh burgers?
<idioterna> zelenjavo
<idioterna> pa sadje
<idioterna> sploh kalifornija ma ogromno tega k itak kar tam raste vse zivo
<idioterna> pa teksas
<yang> poreklu tezko sledis, ne vem kako je to v ZDA, ampak racunaj da gre preko 4-5 trgovcev preden se zanjde na policah
<idioterna> niti ne
<yang> recimo kivi, ki ga gojijo v mehiki katerega kupi in transportira amerika v spanijo od tam pa francoska firma do mercatorja
<idioterna> direkt kupis od pridelovalca
<yang> ja kivi tezko kupis k ne raste tukaj
<idioterna> ne tukaj
<idioterna> v kaliforniji
<yang> aha, ja tam pa
<idioterna> itak mam doma 40 jablan
<dz0ny_> http://i2.cdn.turner.com/money/dam/assets/140107204330-t-yahoo-keynote-ces-marissa-mayer-katie-couric-david-pogue-news-digest-00015026-620x348.jpg
<idioterna> tko da je domacih japk zadost za celo leto
<yang> mislim da sem bral ravno za googleplex, da majo organic kuhno in da gredo po sestavine v okolico
<idioterna> pa tut ene hruske pa slive pa breskve pa marelce
<dz0ny_> a ni simpaticna
<idioterna> dz0ny_: tezko rect, bi rabu UHD
<yang> kaj pa nardis s tolkimi jabki ?
<idioterna> yang: porabis jih
<idioterna> familija je okol 30 ljudi
<yang> pa to je kolk kil ena tona
<idioterna> ja okol 100 gajb
<idioterna> ne vem kok kil
<yang> aja raztalas malo
<dz0ny_> idioterna: dobr no ti bov 10mb sliko najdu
<idioterna> dz0ny_: ni panike no :)
<idioterna> nism fan
<idioterna> mam respect
<idioterna> ampak fan nism
<idioterna> yang: z veseljem bi pridelal velik vec pa proajal
<idioterna> prodajal
<yang> idioterna: lahko doniras na dobradela.si
<idioterna> ampak mi taki k si ti nebi verjel da je brez skropiv :)
<idioterna> koga?
<idioterna> japke?
<idioterna> si nor?
<idioterna> to se valda porabi
<idioterna> se zmanka vcasih
<idioterna> js vsaj 3 na dan pojem
<idioterna> vcasih ksnga v strudlu :)
<yang> jaz sem tko dobil breskve letos, en jih je odkupil od fructala in zelel prodajati zaboj po 5 eur, pol pa so ga opozorili, da ce bo prodajal je to na crno in ga lahko davcna zahakla, pol jih je pa senkal cel kombi
<idioterna> jebiga
<yang> hocm rect, kupil jih je od kmetov v vipavski dolini, ker jih fructal ni zelel kupiti od njih po normalni ceni, nek drobiz so jim ponujali
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> sej sm vidu akcijo
<idioterna> so baje vse prodal
<idioterna> upam da so dobr zasluzil
<yang> sice breskve so ble bolj take "za sok" niso ble lepe
<idioterna> ja sej smoothie nardis
<yang> niso prodal, on je svoj denar dal, pol jih je pa vsem zainteresiranim moral senkat
<idioterna> ta lepe itak na trznci prodajo
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> prodal so kmetje
<idioterna> mislm mel so akcijo, se spomnim
<idioterna> pa ni bil sam en kombi
<idioterna> o lej Matthai_ reklamo dela
<yang> ja ta tip je naredu akcijo, in pol pripejal cel kombi v lj
<idioterna> aha
<idioterna> smola
<yang> in vsak bi mu moral dat 5 eur, potem pa je rekel da ne sme sprejeti denarja
<Matthai_> reklamo?
<idioterna> ko bom js kandidiru bom zrihtal zakonodajo
<yang> 5 eur za gajbo breskev ni veliko
<idioterna> da to ne bo delo na crno
<idioterna> ce ne bos zasluzu 50k
<idioterna> Matthai_: 20:49-!- Matthai_ [~Matthai@cryptopia.hehe.si] has joined #ubuntu-si
<Matthai_> :-)
<yang> slabo mi je, prevec nutele sem dal v smoothie
<idioterna> nutela je na rjavo pobarvana majoneza
<yang> ja
<idioterna> 80% olja, 20% cukra pa kakava
<yang> uf
<yang> lesnikov olje
<idioterna> yang: palmovo olje je
<idioterna> najcenejsa rastlinska mascobas
<yang> aha
<idioterna> mascoba
<idioterna> lesnikov je pomoje manj kot %
<idioterna> kakava je 5-7%
<yang> grem se neki konkretnega za jest nastimat brb
<yang> sladkor, rastlinsko olje, lesniki 13% , kakav 7%
<idioterna> a si zihr
<anny-i> cer
<CrazyLemon> čer anny-i-i-i-i
<anny-i> jeb*s freenode
<CrazyLemon> jah..nisi edina anny!
<anny-i> kjer te koklja brcne
<anny-i> kaj kej dogaja?
<anny-i> so policisti že spacali trojanca za linux?
<CrazyLemon> ne še.. zdaj bodo tisteg iserdota najeli da najprej spiše za windows
<anny-i> looool
<idioterna> o
<anny-i> o idioterna
<idioterna> soup
<anny-i> je dobro vreme za kolesarjenje?
<idioterna> ja krasno je
<idioterna> sam mam ful prevec dela
<idioterna> tko da naridm po 25 na dan
<idioterna> vec ne utegnem
<anny-i> haha...pridruži se klubu
<anny-i> vse kar je ostalo nedokončano, je treba zašpiniti
<idioterna> ma sej racunam do konc vikenda met pod streho 2013
<idioterna> pol pa spet 60 na dan
<idioterna> en nov primorc je prsu na #ubuntu-si
<idioterna> sm mal glumil punco in mi je drugi dan ze poslal sliko
<idioterna> obratno res ne gre tok hitr
<idioterna> koncno mi nau treba vec nost drobiza
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/MVrlpMO.jpg
<anny-i> noro...ko se klošarji modernizirajo :)
<anny-i> ta kanal ni ravno najboljši za lovljenje punc
<Sky[x]> anny-i, kdo te spet napada ?
<anny-i> napada?...nihče
<anny-i> lažje tarče so drugje :)
<idioterna> anny-i: a za tipe lovit je pa fajn? :)
<idioterna> also anny-i a se ti slucajno z jumbo plakati kej ukvarjas
<idioterna> dons sm se pelu mim ene na zaloski k je z lojtro na rami motovilla okol enih teh :)
<anny-i> tipi so fajn a se je treba obnašat v skladu z bontonom
<anny-i> idioterna - nope, niso še prišli na vrsto :)
<anny-i> poleg tega imam že svojega tipa
<idioterna> ja razlicn folk terja razlicne pristope
<idioterna> ja sej lovis loh tut za trening
<idioterna> sicer v izogib nesporazumom ce ze mas tipa pomaga ce se pretvarjas da si tip
<idioterna> js si tut ne upam dekletom dvorit
<anny-i> raj ne...sem preveč žleht
<idioterna> so prekomplicirani obrazci za odobritev
<anny-i> lol
<anny-i> izpolnjevati moraš preveč pogojev, da prideš v ožji izbor
<idioterna> aja ne mislm
<idioterna> jsm copata baje
<anny-i> ja
<idioterna> kar nej bi pomenil da mi mora zena vse odobrit
<idioterna> no sej ni zena
<anny-i> je žena
<idioterna> dons sm koncno nasu eno medijsko vidno osebo
<idioterna> k ma podobn mnenje
<idioterna> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/druzabna-kronika/kakor-komu-pase-a-sama-sem-bolj-za-koruzo/326833
<Pepelka> "Kakor komu paše, a sama sem bolj za 'koruzo'" :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<anny-i> kdo je to?
<Pepelka> »"Midva (z Dušanom Jovanovićem, op. a.) živiva skupaj že več kot 40 let brez vsakega podpisa. Saj je isto, kuhati moram, da ne govorim še o drugih detajlih," je Milena Zupančič dejala o življenju ...«
<anny-i> lisica
<idioterna> nima smisla upravnih enot vpletat v zasebno zivljenje
<anny-i> iz cvetja v jeseni
<anny-i> no no, nekaterim to veliko pomeni
<idioterna> to me ne moti
<idioterna> moti me to, da pred pricami obljubljajo neumnosti :)
<anny-i> tradicija
<idioterna> ja, po mojih izkusnjah tradicija dobesedno pomeni 'ja sej je mal neumn in ne, ne vem zakaj to delam, ampak vsi tko delajo'
<zdobersek> (21:36:49) idioterna: sm mal glumil punco in mi je drugi dan ze poslal sliko
<zdobersek> sharing is caring
<anny-i> idioterna je samo prijazen
<idioterna> kamorkol sm potoval po svetu je za prakticno vse neumnosti zmeri razlog tradicija
<idioterna> zdobersek: moment
<anny-i> umetno zvišuje število ženskih osebkov na irdu
<zdobersek> pa ni danes neke pupe omenjal?
<idioterna> zdobersek: http://imagebin.org/285692
<Pepelka> Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<zdobersek> punca, al hcerka?
<idioterna> anny-i: kaj je pa umetnega v tem
<anny-i> daješ napačen vtis
<idioterna> ma kr pomembn je
<idioterna> mislm sej sam seb se zdim mal neumn ampak mi je kr fascinantno da
<idioterna> ceprov mu je CrazyLemon reku da sm prevec kosmat
<idioterna> kr ni hotu verjet
<yang> idioterna: jst bi rekel, da se iz tvojega chata prebere da nisi punca ;)
<anny-i> žiletke popravijo vtis
<idioterna> yang: js tut
<idioterna> mislm, js se sam seb nism nc babji zdel
<yang> idioterna: mors ves smileyev uporabljat iiiiiiiii :::::ppppp
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> :desetkica:
<idioterna> sam sm glumil 35 let staro zensko tko da sm tut kr mal presenecen da ni zgubu interesa
<anny-i> pa pusijev
<anny-i> aneeee
<idioterna> pusijev? :)
<anny-i> :*
<idioterna> aja
<yang> :* :-p
<yang> idioterna: jst sem presenecen kok je zensk na #gnu, skor same zenske cvekajo tm
<idioterna> sm mislu da so to lupcki
<idioterna> mhm
<anny-i> pusa
<idioterna> nism se nikol slisu tega izraza
<idioterna> s kerga jezika pa to pride
<yang> daj mi pusu, to sem ze slisal
<anny-i> hrvaško
<idioterna> ker kusvanje pride iz nemscine
<idioterna> aha
<idioterna> tega ni blo u alanu fordu
<idioterna> pol pa ne poznam
<anny-i> kateri pa so bili?
<idioterna> ja shv je blo pac
<anny-i> mhm
<idioterna> 'ajde mladic poljubi me'
<anny-i> jaz grem spat...brez alana forda
<idioterna> srecno
<idioterna> js morm pa film prstimat
<yang> razne druge fraze : bolje zivjeti ko miljunas 100 godina, nego kao siromak 1 dan
<yang> dobri prevodi so bli v alan fordu
<anny-i> haha
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> pa svi za jednog, jedan za sve
<anny-i> Å¡voh
<idioterna> in je pol brojedan dobu vs dnar
<idioterna> ostali pa po en dolar.
<idioterna> pa najboljsi izraz za psa je not
<idioterna> buhodrom
<yang> Kupite cveće voljenoj ženi, ali ne zaboravite i na vlastitu. (natpis na cvećari)
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> a uno ste vidl k je tle en pejstnu
<anny-i> ln
<idioterna> vratim se za pet minuta
<idioterna> ako me nema, procitaj ponovo
<idioterna> hehe
<yang> Prestanite mi davati milostinju jer sam mrtav. (iznad smrznutog prosjaka)
<idioterna> mhm
<yang> Ovde leži onaj koga više nema. (na nadgrobnom spomeniku)
<yang> Zaboravio disati. (na nadgrobnom spomeniku)
<yang> itd.
<yang> eh mel sem jaz teh fordov preko 100
<yang> pol sem jih enmu prodal k je mel celotno zbirko so ze razpadali
<yang> slovenska verzija ni bla tok smesna
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> moja mama je mela vse
<yang> vcasih se je dal se kake na boljsaku dobit, zdaj ne vec
<idioterna> sm jih spravu
<yang> a jih se imas ?
<idioterna> ja
<yang> pol so ziher vredni
<yang> jst sem jih po okol 800 sit prodajal
<yang> takrat je blo to kr neki dnara
<yang> vredni so tut miki mustri
<yang> ce mas kake
<yang> Bolje ispasti glup nego ispasti iz aviona!
<yang> Ko spava, nije budan.
<idioterna> ne prodam jih
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> dolzn sm ti gate se
<idioterna> sasa84: http://www.underwearshopping.de/media/new/new/mig/12279_1.jpg
<idioterna> takle.
<sasa84> najs, take mam rada tud jst idioterna
<idioterna> no sej mam slikco ubistvu
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/suni-na-javoru.jpg
<zdobersek> ooold
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> cak da vidm ce mam kej new
<idioterna> v approved
<idioterna> nimam :\
<idioterna> a ste ze vse old vidl
<idioterna> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/a44675m_700b.jpg
<zdobersek> THEYYTEKERRDERRH
<sasa84> noče mi odprt idioterna
<sasa84> uuu, huda idioterna ... dobra fora :)
<sasa84> odprl!
<sasa84> če tko gledaš a ne... ful ma lepo telo glede na to, da ma dva poroda za sabo
<zdobersek> Louis C.K.?
<CrazyLemon> O_o
<CrazyLemon> hm.. na mobitelu mi piše da je baterija na ~30% charge
<CrazyLemon> po rebootu telefona pa piše 3%
<CrazyLemon> a je baterija Å¡la po gobe? :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon,to zto, k nimaš kšne xperie :p
<CrazyLemon> ali je potrebno sam "kalibrirat"
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Has ‘No Plans’ To Make a Smartwatch  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/MLt1Ama2iJA/ubuntu-touch-smartwatch-no-plans
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tiste smeti kr obdrži zase :>
<sasa84> kaj si kupu takrat CrazyLemon ?
<CrazyLemon> takrat?
<yang> idioterna: a tvoja partnerka ne irca vec ?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon,ker fon maš zdej?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a bo enaka zgodba kot s htcjem? me boš enako vprašanje vprašala taužnt šeststo krat!? :)
<CrazyLemon> zadnjič letos..S2
<yang> CrazyLemon: S2 je dober telfon za ...
<sasa84> leto 2008 :P
<CrazyLemon> yang say it.. lets get it over with repliant
<yang> ja tut za 2014 je uporaben
<sasa84> in pol on mene heca zarad moje ljube xperie u :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon,sm misnla, d si ti kšne bone od telekoma unovču
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 naah..je pa res da je moj še vedno boljši kot tvoj :>
<CrazyLemon> večji je! :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon,ti maš sigurno večjega ja :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pa hitrejši je tudi :D
<sasa84> a mislš? ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 vem!
<sasa84> bi mogla probat :P
<CrazyLemon> Multitouch	Yes, up to 4 fingers
<CrazyLemon> sam tu me zmagaš
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> ker pri meni ni up to 4 fingers
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> 4 prstki, extra pležr :P
<lynxlynxlynx> ohforf! že tretji način asynca, pa mi bash še vedno dela neumnosti
<CrazyLemon> lol..telefon se sam "polni"
<CrazyLemon> prej je bil na dveh procentih
<CrazyLemon> zdaj je na osmih
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ..a tvoja xperia se tudi sama polni?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<chemist^> dober vecer
#ubuntu-si 2014-01-09
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Adobe Flash Plugin Will Stop Working in Chromium From April  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/oeIN7Rtjlo4/chromium-npapi-flash-dropped-april-2014
<idioterna> yang: se irca, sam dost privately
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 2.2°C @09.01.2014 8:00 CET.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 100% Veter: severnik 0.7 m/s
<jabuk1> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184962,14.521643
<jabuk1> Ljubljana: -0.22°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:42:25, Sončni zahod: 15:36:00
<napsy_> dan
<sasa84> jutro :)
<napsy_> dan
<sasa84> živjo napsy_
<zdobersek> ding dong
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> sasa84: ja s sportom se ukvarja
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek, kr naprej :D
<idioterna> sasa84: ce bos mela kdaj narascaj si obod ockata k bo ahtou da bos loh sla laufat
<sasa84> uuu, ja sej
<idioterna> pa uravnotezt sport
<idioterna> da se nau pol on zredu ko pujs
<napsy_> eeeh sj bo mel prstan ;)
<idioterna> a k ga dol nau vec dobu
<napsy_> bog ne bo dovolu
<napsy_> ce ga das dol mu kljubujes
<idioterna> js bogu skos fakica kazem ko ne gleda
<idioterna> ko gleda pa dva.
<napsy_> hah to ti mislis da ne gleda
<napsy_> lol
<idioterna> tkole: http://bou.si/rest/jizah.jpg
<idioterna> oz. ce hoces video, tkole: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f40TRJl5vvI
<Pepelka> Christopher Hitchens On God and North Korea - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Good example of what heaven would be like if the mythology was true.«
<napsy_> lol
<napsy_> ja pa gremo v korejo
<idioterna> vsec mi je k poudari punchline
<idioterna> at least you can fucking die
<napsy_>  Vodilni iz podjetja črpali milijone, delavci na cesto
<napsy_> pa wtf je nerobe z ljudmi
<idioterna> nic
<idioterna> zakaj bi blo kaj narobe
<napsy_> ker dejanje kopico ljudi onesreci po tisoc ljudi
<idioterna> ja, idioti so
<idioterna> what else is new
<napsy_> kreteni
<idioterna> ce si delavec je tvoja dolznost pobegnit izpod takega managementa
<napsy_> praw wtf, pa mat dela po tri smene pri 50ih da lahka usran minimalc zasluz
<napsy_> fak of
<napsy_> svasta res
<napsy_> mene pa je sram ce se enkrat prsvercam na troli ko ne placam
<napsy_> cakam na karmo :)
<idioterna> ne cakat na karmo
<idioterna> karma je fake
<idioterna> just be nice
<CrazyLemon> http://www.radio1.si/strani/Oddaje.aspx?ID=25023
<Pepelka> Radio 1 - Oddaje
<Pepelka> »Polka, hitra kot hudir«
<chemist^> dobr dan
<idioterna> zdravo
<chemist^> kako ste
<idioterna> super
<sasa84> odlično!
<yang> not too bad
<chemist^> kul :)
<chemist^> mene glava boli :/
<yang> aspirin pomaaga
<chemist^> nah
<chemist^> ne maram kemikalij - ironija
<chemist^> ;)
<chemist^> sm si skuhal eno podaljsano kavo zdj
<chemist^> ker je zjutraj nism spil
<chemist^> mogoce je to krivo...alpa do ta sem ob 3h zjutraj pred spanjem skadil klobaso ;)
<chemist^> do ta ;) lol ... to da
<yang> Najbolj vsec mi je ce kaksen normalen nemc ne komplicira s posiljanjem paketa iz Ebaya v Slovenijo, kaksni se potem radi zmisljujejo, ce avkcija ne doseze primerne cene in nocejo poslati.
<yang> chemist^: potem pa pij velliko vode
<idioterna> ne mara kemikalij, pol pa kavo pije.
<idioterna> ce ne maras kemikalij lahko pijes samo kvark-gluon plazmo
<chemist^> j aitak
<chemist^> yang, :))) hehe
<chemist^> idioterna ma aspirina pa res ne pijem...pa lekadol...to je kr neki... placebo :D
<idioterna> aspirin je zoprn k ustavlja strjevanje krvi
<idioterna> paracetamol je pa cist ok
<idioterna> za zmanjsevat bolecine pa vnetja
<yang> hm kdo dostavlja od hermesa pakete v SLO, kaksen GLS verjetno, ceprav kontrolna st. ne prime v njihovi bazi
<idioterna> od hermesa?
<yang> idioterna: aspirin dela ravno  obratno
<chemist^> mah
<chemist^> paracetamol ni lih CIST ok
<yang> idioterna: zato ga ne smes uzivati, predno gres k zobozdravniku
<chemist^> ampak ok
<idioterna> yang: ha?
<idioterna> kaj obratno dela?
<yang> ce ti pulijo zob da slucajno ne izkrvavis
<idioterna> a si ti prebral kaj sem jaz napisal?
<yang> pospesuje da se kri bolj izloca
<idioterna> izloca? :)
<idioterna> ne.
<idioterna> 12:13< idioterna> aspirin je zoprn k ustavlja strjevanje krvi
<chemist^> oboje je eksploziv ce ga zdrobis v prah :)
<yang> aja sej si prav napisal ja
<chemist^> to sm jz pokal na moji diplomski :D
<chemist^> aspirin pa lekadol pa se par stvari ;D
<idioterna> chemist^: to je tut zaganje
<chemist^> tudi
<idioterna> ce celulozo dost na drobno razrezes da je dovolj kisika vmes
<idioterna> komot eksplodira
<chemist^> nemores verjet kolko stvari je tko explozivnih
<chemist^> ce jih dovolj na fino zdrobis
<chemist^> ja za kisik
<idioterna> jsm to preizkusil
<idioterna> na kmetih k so mel un fin zaganje
<chemist^> je najboljse da je suspenzija v zraku
<chemist^> da razprsis po prostoru
<idioterna> smo ga dal v raketo
<idioterna> ja
<chemist^> in uzges :D
<idioterna> prov fireball nardis
<chemist^> no jz sm na diplomski s sosolcem izdelal prav napravo za delat to ;))
<chemist^> in pol smo probavali vse zivo
<chemist^> koruzni skrob
<chemist^> saharoza
<chemist^> sladkor navadni
<chemist^> vse poci
<chemist^> :D
<chemist^> mislim...itak da vse poci
<chemist^> ampak s presenetljivo majhno energijo potrebno za vzig
<idioterna> mhm
<chemist^> dovolj bi bla staticna razelektritev na puloverju
<chemist^> in bam! :D
<idioterna> se prav si dejansko diplomiral
<idioterna> with a bang.
<chemist^> yea ;)))
<chemist^> sicer sm skoraj raje sel s spektroskopijo se ukvarjat ampak me je sosolec preprical da greva eksplozije pa ok...
<chemist^> smo prsli do konca :)
<speed-> takda
<speed-> si zmozen naredit petarde
<speed-> :D
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: lej ko so te slikal http://i.imgur.com/UTQPJe9.jpg
<chemist^> ma petarde zna nardit vsak dej ;D
<chemist^> to pa res nerabis kemijski fax ;D
<speed-> hehe
<chemist^> mogoce prve 2 mesca v 1. letniku ti bo dovolj
<chemist^> da znas prava razmerja izracunat
<chemist^> in to je to ;D
<chemist^> brb
<speed-> ves mene kemija nikoli ni veselila :)
<idioterna> kaj ma pa to veze ce te veseli
<idioterna> povsod okol tebe je
<idioterna> moras valda razumet
<speed-> saj kul vse lepo in prav, samo take bike smo meli za profesorje da adijo :)
<chemist^> ja to verjamem
<chemist^> da zna bit velik problem
<chemist^> jz sm mel tudi katastrofa profesorje na osnovni pa srednji
<chemist^> ce nebi zabluzil par let na srednji soli
<chemist^> in pozabu da so bli kreteni, verjetno nebi sel tega studirat
<idioterna> js nimam faksa
<idioterna> je slo prepocasi
<chemist^> je pa tko kot pravi idioterna ... kemija je vse okoli nas, razlaga nam naravne in fizikalne pojave vsakdanjega zivljenja
<chemist^> procesi znotraj nasega telesa, celic...
<idioterna> no no
<speed-> itak da je
<speed-> je tudi fizika
<idioterna> fizika je za fizikalne pojave.
<speed-> pa matematika
<speed-> :)
<dz0ny_> jaz sem mel v os tako učiteljico k se je bala delat poizkuse :(
<idioterna> hm sej res
<dz0ny_> pa smo samo bral o njih
<idioterna> otrokom morm pokazat neki
<chemist^> ja s fiziko pa matematiko - razlagas kemijo
<speed-> najbolj kul stvar ki smo jo delali pri kemiji je da smo metali natrij v vodo
<chemist^> ne gre znanje kemije, ce ne znas fizike pa matematike
<speed-> :D
<chemist^> to je osnova
<chemist^> te 3 vede so povezane...
<chemist^> kemijske pojave razlagamo s fizikalnimi zakoni in matematicnimi izracuni
<chemist^> marsikdo misli da samo pretakas epruvete
<yang> A username and password are being requested by https://tracking.dpd.de. The site says: "DELIStrack"
<Pepelka> DPD Online - Extranet - Home
<chemist^> ma dejansko je dosti fizike in matematike tukaj... vec kot je piflarije kemijskih zakonov
<speed-> chemist^ edino kar sem od kemije dejansko mel smo meli pri atomski fiziki :)
<chemist^> kul :)
<chemist^> a ni ta veja kemije zanimiva? :D
<speed-> je ja
<speed-> samo kak sem pravo
<speed-> ce bi meli mi bolse profesorje
<speed-> bi to bilo kul
<chemist^> ja se strinjam :/
<speed-> tam pa smo meli kemija+ biologija
<chemist^> ma to komaj na faxu vidis tiste prave prof.
<speed-> pri bio smo tudi meli kravo od krave hjao
<speed-> :D
<chemist^> k jim je do tega, da neki odneses od njegovih predavanj
<speed-> pa te mej voljo v tisti konec sole it haha :D
<chemist^> :)
<speed-> chemist^ ja samo problem je to
<speed-> ce je v srednji nek predmet totalka tecen
<speed-> kdo bo sel tisto studirat
<speed-> nihce verjetno
<chemist^> ja sej ti pravim
<chemist^> da je to ful velik problem
<chemist^> zato pa je tako malo
<chemist^> kemikov pa matematikov
<chemist^> pa fizikov
<chemist^> ker te na osnovni pa srednji
<chemist^> zabiti profesorji zamorijo s temi predmeti
<chemist^> in namesto da so najlazji - logicni, postanejo najtezji za otroke za dojemanje in ucenje
<speed-> jap
<speed-> sicer
<speed-> se z OS ne spomnim glih dosti
<chemist^> ker je pac prisoten odpor
<speed-> sem pognal tudi nekaj kemije skos sebe haha :)
<chemist^> sej ti pravim
<chemist^> jz sm mel eno nacionalisticno kurbo ;D za profesorco kemije na srednji
<chemist^> ce nebi pol 3 leta ne hodu u solo in na njo pozabil....verjetno nebi sel kemijo
<chemist^> sam ko sm se usedu sam s sabo in uno... "Kaj bom zdej?" ... "Neki lahkega in bit na zavodu? Al neki tezkega in hkrati zanimivega in imet "zagotovljen" job?"
<chemist^> pa sm se odlocu za slednje ;)
<chemist^> od 270 ki nas je blo v 1. letniku se spomnem.... nas je v 3. prislo 14 se mi zdi
<idioterna> chemist^: s cim se pa ukvarjas zdej?
<chemist^> in nevem ce smo vseskupaj 4-je diplomirali...al 5
<chemist^> idioterna s kemijsko industrijo oz. inzeniring
<idioterna> a pol ves kje bi clovk dobil difenil oksalat
<chemist^> + svetovalec za kemikalije + kako stvar z racunalnikom :)
<chemist^> idioterna, naceloma v kemijski trgovini
<idioterna> da otrokom pokazem kako s peroksidom zmesas
<idioterna> ponoci
<chemist^> lol
<chemist^> sam to je malo strupeno
<chemist^> :)
<idioterna> kaj je strupeno?
<idioterna> sej peroksid je tudi
<idioterna> ce ga pijes
<chemist^> http://www.ecp.eu/sl/Katalog-laboratorijskih-kemikalij/
<Pepelka> Katalog laboratorijskih kemikalij - ECP d.o.o.
<chemist^> ja pa tudi ce ga vdihujes
<chemist^> ni glih ok
<idioterna> sej mamo ventilator
<chemist^> dobro lej
<chemist^> ce ves kaj pocnes
<chemist^> ni panike
<chemist^> anywayz...poglej si ta katalog, ce ne pa imas se mikro+polo pa Labteh
<chemist^> jz sm ponavadi pri njih nabavljal
<chemist^> pri labteh pa mikro+polo
<idioterna> ja nimajo oksalata
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> eni te glowsticki kao niso strupeni
<yang> OPERATOR : "Zdajle ne morem preverit statusa paketa, mi program nekaj zmrzuje"
<idioterna> aha aha
<idioterna> dibutyl phthalate
<idioterna> o kul
<idioterna> http://www.kemika.hr/en/default.asp?page=detaljno&ID=0453304
<chemist^> zakaj enostavno ne kupis luminol?
<idioterna> k je strupen
<chemist^> lol
<chemist^> pa? kaj mislis pit to?
<chemist^> sej tudi vodikov peroksid je strupen
<chemist^> oz. zelo mocen oksidant
<idioterna> mhm :)
<idioterna> valda
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Install Laptop Mode Tools 1.64 With Configuration GUI In Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/zLiZRf5BnGo/install-laptop-mode-tools-164-with.html
<idioterna> spit en liter peroksida pa liter luminola
<idioterna> pa potem luc ugasnt pa gledat ce se kej svetim :)
<chemist^> hahaaha
<chemist^> ;D
<chemist^> ja na tleh se svetis
<chemist^> medtem ko te zvija
<chemist^> ;D
<chemist^> poisci tu na tem forumu, sigurno pise kj o tem kar te zanima: http://www.kemija.org/forum/viewforum.php?f=22&sid=c39c534f86bf4f088c75d4950548f1bc
<Pepelka> Kemija.org forumi • Ogled foruma - Laboratorij
<chemist^> jojj moram it registrirat auto danes
<chemist^> :/
<chemist^> spet bom brez denarja 1 mesec ;)
<idioterna> ne met auta
<chemist^> rabim jebiga
<chemist^> :)
<napsy_> chemist^: kok das za registracijo?
<chemist^> ma tam med 700 in 800
<chemist^> vse skupaj
<chemist^> odvisno od popustam
<chemist^> popusta...ma priblizno tam nekje... pod 700 ni sans ...
<chemist^> okoli 800 € pride vse skupaj
<napsy_> precej vlk
<chemist^> ja precej
<chemist^> 2.0 jebiga
<chemist^> 110 kw
<chemist^> pa pride tolko...
<chemist^> so dobro da nimam vecje kubikaze
<chemist^> ;)
<chemist^> ko sm kupoval auto sm razmisljal o 3.0
<chemist^> ma se dobro da sm se premislu :P
<chemist^> napsy_, kolko das ti?
<napsy_> nimam avta
<chemist^> lol kj tle ste vsi anti-auto ;)
<napsy_> zakaj tk mislis
<chemist^> pa newem, noben nima auta ;D
<napsy_> se ne pomen da smo/so anti
<chemist^> ;)
<chemist^> izpit imas?
<napsy_> noup
<chemist^> ;)
<napsy_> tut o avtih pojma nimam
<napsy_> pa fuzbala tut ne gledam
<chemist^> zdej reci da se malizie ne uporabljas
<chemist^> pa kaksen moski si potem
<chemist^> ;DDDDD
<chemist^> joke ;D
<napsy_> old spice
<chemist^> ma sej malizia smrdi, uno nevem kdo je izumz
<chemist^> izumu
<napsy_> men tut nikol ni bla vsec
<chemist^> malizia profumo d'intesa.... ja itak...intesa con il culo ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> za avte si pa res na napačen kanal prišel
<chemist^> sej debata ni o avtih...
<chemist^> sm mislu da ima tudi on auto ze ki je vprasal kolko dam za reg.
<chemist^> da primerjava cene ;)
<chemist^> grem resit to
<chemist^> ajde
<chemist^> lep dan se naprej
<napsy_> si tut mor mal casa uzet za avte
<napsy_> da lih ne izpadem neumn ce se ze kdo pogovarja
<napsy_> o 2.0 masini
<napsy_> :)
<dz0ny_> a za 3.0 si ze slisal?
<napsy_> heh :D
<kubanc> jov hellow!
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: dobro jutro
<kubanc> A je ze kdo kupoval telefon preko Amazona?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ buhdej
<CrazyLemon> kubanc kr kupi moto g..je kr kul telefon! :)
<sasa84> zakon, na fonu se kr procesi ustavljajo
<sasa84> oooo joy!
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: a si celo noc zural?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 xperia u :)
<sasa84> mhm
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ hm? :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pri meni tega ni :>
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: 12:32
<dz0ny_> 13*
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ scroll up :)
<CrazyLemon> zdaj mi je komaj elektro zamenjal varovalko
<CrazyLemon> očitno je nekje kratek stik :)
<speed-> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/v/1555716_595579920496986_1472655855_n.jpg?oh=dc78ffd98bce3d7c4c329bf5d815c46c&oe=52D09EDC&__gda__=1389425096_28e3492e59e0ffe85c23a986e632380c
<speed-> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/v/1579916_595579913830320_2114594425_n.jpg?oh=6d948910c9425f3e96fe38b82528fcee&oe=52D1289B&__gda__=1389401339_5ba0dfc2e637682d11326d9867e132f7
<speed-> :D
<speed-> mi smo se tudi  zabavali vceraj :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: a APU?
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, a ti ga uproabljas+'
<CrazyLemon> kubanc ne..je pa kr dobr telefon glede na ceno :)
<kubanc> ja vidim da ga lahko narocis kar preko njihove spletne strani...
<CrazyLemon> kubanc v EU? ne vem če :)
<CrazyLemon> kubanc imaš pa nekaj posameznikov ki so ga naročili pri amazonu na slo-android :)
<CrazyLemon> tko da lahko tam vprašaš
<kubanc> kul se bom na njih obrnil tudi glede nakupa mobilnega telefona preko Amazona...
<dz0ny_> i sensed java here
<sasa84> dz0ny_,a gmail ima avtomatski backup mojih tel. Å¡tevilk?
<dz0ny_> sasa84: ce si pod sync obkluka contacts
<kubanc> a beste kako j ekej z garancijo telefon ce ga kupis v tujini?
<sasa84> dz0ny_,mislm d ja :)
<dz0ny_> https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/#contacts
<Pepelka> Gmail
<Pepelka> »Gmail is email that's intuitive, efficient, and useful. 15 GB of storage, less spam, and mobile access.«
<sasa84> sam dve cifri mam tam :)
<dz0ny_> pol ni
<sasa84> damn...kok nej pol backup nrdim :P
<sasa84> safe mode kej pomaga?
<lynxlynxlynx> nekje v nastavitvah omogočiš sync
<dz0ny_> kak safe mode
<dz0ny_> v nastavtavh omogoči snc kontaktov
<sasa84> če mi vse kreša dz0ny_ :)
<dz0ny_> jezesna
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 am.. ja.. tudi js sm mel sync stikov
<CrazyLemon> po tem ko sm naložil gor custom rom
<CrazyLemon> pa ni bilo nobenga stika gor
<CrazyLemon> tko da obvezno naredi backup :)
<Sky[x]> ja obvezno backuo :)
<Sky[x]> titanium backup al kaj je ze
<dz0ny_> nima roota
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvB74JtVZsg
<Pepelka> LG Mirror and Transparent Displays First Look - CES 2014 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »LG Mirror and Transparent Displays First Look - CES 2014 We've seen some impressive stuff come out of CES this year—new phones, new tablets, TVs, activity tr...«
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Get Android Notifications On Your Ubuntu Desktop With LinConnect  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/5tgS8jYOuZ4/get-android-notifications-on-your.html
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<yang> 17:59:26 up 721 days, 18:11,  1 user,  load average: 1.07, 1.03, 1.04
<njupalo> Potreboval bi nasvet glede zamenjave monitorja
<lynxlynxlynx> prvo ugasneš računalnik, napajalnik, izklopiš kabla, umakneš starega, postaviš novega, priklop, vklop, stari na duhcasa
<njupalo> sicer monitor dela samo osveževanja ne morem spremeniti. Prej sem imel priključen lcd, sedaj pa sem priključil stari analogni ekran
<lynxlynxlynx> poglej na netu, če najdeš bolje modeline za svoj model
<lynxlynxlynx> *boljše
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sveder: Re: Katero linux distribucijo izbrati  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41274/#p41274
<yang> njupalo: program "xrandr" is your friend
<njupalo> modeline?
<yang> njupalo: modeline je resolucija, katero dolocis z xrandr
<yang> ti bom dal par linkov v query
<njupalo> ukaza modeline ni na tej kišti
<njupalo> xrandr pa mi javi možne kombinacije vendar s tem nisem zadovoljen, ker vem da kartica in monitor podpirata več!
<lynxlynxlynx> no sej, poglej če je res
<lynxlynxlynx> custom modelines
<yang> njupalo: v teoriji ce imas vec graficnih izhodov lahko uporabis tudi vec monitorjev istocasno
<CrazyLemon> kubanc http://www.amazon.de/Motorola-Smartphone-Qualcomm-Quad-Core-Speicher/dp/B00GUJRQAC/ref=sr_1_2?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1389278929&sr=1-2&keywords=moto+g
<Pepelka> Motorola Moto G Smartphone 4,5 Zoll schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik
<Pepelka> »Motorola Moto G Smartphone 4,5 Zoll schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Katero linux distribucijo izbrati  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41275/#p41275
<chemist^> Ola folk
<yang> bom prasal kar na ubuntu forumu, katero distribucijo izbrati
<lynxlynxlynx> :D
<yang> na iMaca bi jaz dal NeetBSD
<njupalo_> yang:  sem že tu kako lahko odpreva poseben kanal
<yang> ok
<njupalo_> xrandr Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 768, maximum 4096 x 4096 VGA-0 connected 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm    1024x768       60.0*     800x600        60.3     56.2      848x480        60.0      640x480        59.9   DVI-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) S-video disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)   1280x1024_75.00 (0x165)  138.8MHz     
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sveder: Re: Katero linux distribucijo izbrati  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41276/#p41276
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Katero linux distribucijo izbrati  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41277/#p41277
<chemist^> hello
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] How To Dual Boot Android and Ubuntu Touch on Nexus Handsets  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/9Xmt8EOo4XU/how-to-dual-boot-android-ubuntu-touch-on-nexus
<anny-> evo nas
<chemist^> evo vas
<anny-> vsak dan ob istem Å¡aaanku
<dz0ny_> kaj se pa pije?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kako naredim git repo locally :)
<dz0ny_> git init
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kje pa določim ime repoja?
<dz0ny_> kaksno ime
<CrazyLemon> ali je ime git repoja ime folderja ?
<dz0ny_> jp
<dz0ny_> mislim ni imena
<dz0ny_> ime je pol ko remote dodas
<CrazyLemon> ime.git ?
<dz0ny_> mah
<dz0ny_> lahko je tud jebesto.si/ineremopac
<dz0ny_> tist git na konc nima nobene veze
<dz0ny_> if you like it could ne .exe
<idioterna> dobr crash test
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/Z2ocHY0.gif
<CrazyLemon> moj prvi git repo.. olé
<idioterna> js grem pa smauga gledat i guess
<idioterna> bbl
<chemist^> idioterna, baje da je kr neki
<sasa84> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1606986_10202350103407557_442604528_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zrihtala telefon? :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, mhm
<sasa84> factory reset :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 torej bo zdaj mir en mesec :D
<sasa84> zadn backup mam s konca oktobra 1x...1 cifro pogrešam, sam jo lohk isto minuto dobim
<sasa84> je kr kul :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 in zakaj nisi poslušala in naredila backup ? :)
<sasa84> kdaj?
<CrazyLemon> ko smo ti vsi pisali da narediš backup :D
<sasa84> dns backup pač ni šel... ask dz0ny_
<dz0ny_> sasa84: no zdej root nared :)
<dz0ny_> da bo pol mir
<dz0ny_> pa tiste appe k ti zrejo 60mb pol lahko odstraniš :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne rabiš root za backup kontaktov :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ni mogla ker je bil sqlite fuč
<dz0ny_> ne moreš dobit z programom ven
<sasa84> hvala dz0ny_
<dz0ny_> lahko samo copy from data
<dz0ny_> pa sqlite repair
<dz0ny_> namestit ni mogla ker se je google rušu
<dz0ny_> adb ni delal da bi pak gor dal
<dz0ny_> v bistvu se je tud adb rušu :)
<CrazyLemon> sony pač
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> js sm zadnjič se namatral z custom romom..in me je adb rešu pred neodzivnim telefonom :)
<CrazyLemon> (baterija mi je padla iz telefona med namestitvijo ROMa)
<CrazyLemon> al se je namescal recovery..
<CrazyLemon> recovery je bil :)
<sasa84> dz0ny_,mam sam 17%...verjetno je bolš, d mam bl napolneno batewrijo :)
<dz0ny_> sasa84: ja
<dz0ny_> vsaj 50 mara bit
<dz0ny_> mara :D
<sasa84> se mi pa zdej ne odkluka debugging kokr vidm
<dz0ny_> :D
<sasa84> al bwo janz, al bwo ;)
<dz0ny_> ja its broken
<sasa84> sam dragi moji fantje.... tale dz0ny_ je pa res zlat fant!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 cut the crap..a boš mu dala joško al ne.. ne pa "joj kok je zlat fant".. fuck zlat fant.. kaj pa ima zlat fant od tega :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon,vpraš ga :P
<sasa84> kaj pa veš kok sva midva zmenena
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 da hell.. ne bom js dal joške :)
<sasa84> če teb kej uide, to ne pomen, d tega ni blo :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ravno to pomeni!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> sej si res kt ena baba :P
<sasa84> si kr predstavlam, d si ti Å¡marski radio al pa kej podobnga :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pravi tista ki me nonstop opravlja okol :)
<sasa84> frizerke te majo zihr rade :D
<sasa84> a čez pol leta lohk kupm že nov fon? :P
<dz0ny_> pa sej ja te čist dobr
<dz0ny_> sam sw je crap gor
<dz0ny_> no sej to je za sony standard
<dz0ny_> pa za vse druge tud
<CrazyLemon> not true! za nexuse to ne drži :p
<CrazyLemon> pa htc se je tudi izboljšal
<CrazyLemon> (vsaj na htc 1)
<dz0ny_> ja tist kr je do googla drži
<dz0ny_> htc je tud crap
<dz0ny_> 500mb je samo nekih apkjev k jih ne rabis
<dz0ny_> mi je pa vsec varcni nacin
<CrazyLemon> i would agree.. če ne bi probal htc one :)
<CrazyLemon> that shit is fast
<sasa84> dz0ny_,sej telefonček mi je v redu drugač... baterija je ok, tak priročen
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: mja jaz sem zbičen kot veš
<dz0ny_> vse pomečem dol kar ne rabim
<dz0ny_> tko mam največ 20 appov gor
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ no sej se strinjam glede tega.. sam pri htcju ne opaziš da je bloated :)
<dz0ny_> ja vecinoma so njihovi appi
<dz0ny_> drgac pa tale ftw https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jumobile.manager.systemapp
<Pepelka> System app remover - Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<sasa84> verjetno rabi root
<anny-> wowow
<CrazyLemon> If the Ads annoy you, you can remove it from settings, just one click.
<CrazyLemon> no vidiš..tole pa cenim :)
<sasa84> na živce mi gre, k maš kr neke appe, k jih ne morš zbrisat... tale google+ je v miljontavžent oblikah
<dz0ny_> afkor rabi root :)
<sasa84> kaj pa tale CM? a vse dela gor?
<dz0ny_> kerga pa gleda
<dz0ny_> Å¡
<dz0ny_> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2484559
<Pepelka> [ROM] [UB] [Jelly Bean] [4.1.2] [NO BUGS] CyanogenMod 10 Limited Edition - xda-developers
<Pepelka> »[ROM] [UB] [Jelly Bean] [4.1.2] [NO BUGS] CyanogenMod 10 Limited Edition Xperia U Android Development«
<dz0ny_> tlep iše da fm radio ne dela
<sasa84> pa ene je nek tud mmse hecal, kamera ni bla čist ok
<CrazyLemon> js tega ne bi dal gor
<CrazyLemon> "Fast as a Farrari"
<sasa84> CrazyLemon,ti maš 4.1 gor?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 4.2.2
<dz0ny_> js mam 4.4 :D
<sasa84> jst mam 4.0...k je verjetno podobna visti :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 neki takega ja :)
<sasa84> ej, kolegica ma take probleme z win8...d glava peče
<dz0ny_> anny-: a si pol kej kupila al še šparaš?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ CM? :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: mhm
<dz0ny_> daily build
<sasa84> wifi se sklapla, plav ekran, kr Å¡teka... in je bla napotena na ubuntu.si :)
<dz0ny_> hm se en app https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ch.bitspin.timely
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a si poskusu ant al ne dela Å¡e?
<Pepelka> Timely Alarm Clock - Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: art?
<dz0ny_> dela
<dz0ny_> mal hitrejse je vse skupaj
<dz0ny_> sploh launcher
<dz0ny_> pa chrome
<dz0ny_> igrc pa ne igram
<dz0ny_> naceloma egl dela isto na cm
<dz0ny_> ker ni special driverja
<dz0ny_> razen ce mas nexus
<dz0ny_> oziroma approved by google
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQi-5IAKm2A
<Pepelka> Him - Official Trailer (Parody of Her by Spike Jonze) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Woman falls in love with her operating system. A parody of "Her" by Spike Jonze by That's What's Up Comedy Starring Laura Eichorn Featuring Eric Schulman, an...«
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 haha epic :D
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon,http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zn9QO7MqTnc
<Pepelka> Original Casting for Scarlett Johansson Role in Her - YouTube
<Pepelka> »In the movie Her - Joaquin Phoenix plays a guy who falls in love with his virtual assistant. Scarlett Johansson is the voice of the assistant in the movie, b...«
<sasa84> a wolf from wall street je že v videotekah? :)
<chemist^> kaj zna kdo tle konfigurirat znc da deluje s tor?
<anny-> dz0ny_ baje pametni ljudje ne kupujejo pametnih telefonov
<sasa84> but dz0ny_ is smart!
<anny-> ja, res je
<anny-> zdaj ima malo boljši fon, a še vedno ni pameten
<chemist^> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 8.9°C @09.01.2014 23:00 CET.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 90% Veter: severozahodnik 1.6 m/s
<jabuk1> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.54805899999999,13.7301877
<jabuk1> Koper: 7.57°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:43:56, Sončni zahod: 15:40:49
<anny-> gremo ajat
<anny-> ln
<sasa84> nč miške...pejmo pančat
<sasa84> pridkani bodte ;)
<chemist^> sasa84 lahko noc
<idioterna> chemist^: ni mi ratal
<chemist^> idioterna, je bil krneki ne?
<idioterna> ma ne sound ni delu pa
<idioterna> sva pol preskocila film
<idioterna> pa druge stvari pocela
<idioterna> bom to jutr ugotavlu kaj ne dela
#ubuntu-si 2014-01-10
<napsy_> dan
<Sky[x]> dna
<Sky[x]> dan
<slax0r> jutro \o
<idioterna> http://tiamat.tsotech.com/4k-is-for-programmers
<idioterna> http://www.amazon.com/Seiki-Digital-SE39UY04-39-Inch-Ultra/dp/B00DOPGO2G
<Pepelka> Amazon.com : Seiki Digital SE39UY04 39-Inch 4K Ultra HD 120Hz LED TV : Led Televisions : Electronics
<Pepelka> »Amazon.com : Seiki Digital SE39UY04 39-Inch 4K Ultra HD 120Hz LED TV : Led Televisions : Electronics«
<Pepelka> 4K is for programmers / Tiamat
<zdobersek> 30Hz
<idioterna> za programirat je to plenty
<zdobersek> moram se limone ozemat v l4d2
<idioterna> aja to pa ni pol
<zdobersek> 39 palcev ... sheesh
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sveder: Re: Katero linux distribucijo izbrati  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41278/#p41278
<idioterna> what
<idioterna> isto k ce mas dva 24"
<idioterna> sam da je lepo en screen
<idioterna> like it should be
<zdobersek> dva bi vzel, pa bi bil zadovoljen
<zdobersek> (jaz)
<idioterna> a dva 40Ć
<idioterna> 40"
<sasa84> hejhou v odprti rov!
<zdobersek> mhm
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek the zdobbie
<sasa84> a bi kavico?
<zdobersek> sasa84: ja prosim!
<zdobersek> prinesem strudl
<sasa84> ooooo, veri najs :D
<sasa84> sam ne povej tega dzonyu, ker ga ne mara :\
<zdobersek> kul, vec za nas
<sasa84> zdobersek, zadnč sm prvič potico spekla
<sasa84_> ooo jutro CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> jutro sasa84_
<sasa84_> kakav?
<chemist^> ola folk
<chemist^> kaj ve kdo mogoce kje bi lahko dobil novo baterijo za stari HP compaq prenosnik?
<zdobersek> !g HP compaq battery
<Pepelka> HP Battery Replacement Program website - Hewlett Packard http://www.hp.com/support/BatteryReplacement
<chemist^> jee najdu
<chemist^> http://www.globepoint.si/Baterija-za-HP-Compaq-NX-NC-Series-6510b-6515b-6710b-6710s-6715b-6715s-3414
<Pepelka> Baterija za HP Compaq NX/NC Series/6510b/6515b/6710b/6710s/6715b/6715s
<Pepelka> »Baterija za HP Compaq NX/NC Series/6510b/6515b/6710b/6710s/6715b/6715s Računalniška oprema. Baterije za prenosne računalnike. HP/Compaq.«
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jabuk1> http://i.imgur.com/pWEd6cF.gif
<chemist^> ;D lol
<chemist^> samo to je drago peesda
<chemist^> 75 €
<chemist^> prenosnik ni vreden 200
<zdobersek> !g HP compaq laptop
<Pepelka> Slike za poizvedbo HP compaq laptop HP compaq laptop
<chemist^> Ta moj je sicer bil top ko sm ga kupu
<chemist^> ma od tega je ze daaavno :D
<chemist^> HP Compaq nx6110
<chemist^> 1.6 ghz intel centrino
<chemist^> nadgradil sem ram
<chemist^> za moje potrebe je super, ne rabim novega....razmisljam o nakupu novega samo zaradi tega, ker mi baterija crkne po 7 minutah
<yang> chemist poglej na ebau kaksne baterije s kitajske
<yang> ebay
<chemist^> ma jebes to kitajsko sranje
<chemist^> bom si kupu nov prenosnik ko bom mel malo vec denarja in konec
<chemist^> alpa une majhne
<chemist^> ki traja baterija 10 ur
<sasa84> juhu yang :)
<sasa84> a si že zmešal skrivni napoj z ingverjem in medom? :)
<Sky[x]> ufff to more bit dobr :D
<dz0ny_> error
<dz0ny_> ingver bruh
<sasa84> dz0ny_, a ker peče? :)
<dz0ny_> smrdi
<sasa84> jst si nrdim vsak dan en zvark... pol litra tople vode, sesekljan ingver, med in limona
<sasa84> smrdi?
<dz0ny_> ti kr
<dz0ny_> jp
<sasa84> dz0ny_, ti si pa zelo zbirčen... štrudla ne ješ, ingverja... :P
<dz0ny_> a si pogruntala
<sasa84> ja kaj pa mami kuha...boga reva :)
<dz0ny_> pa to sta dve od 1000 stvari
<dz0ny_> ^^ sam kuha
<dz0ny_> danes so bli recimo zganci :>
<sasa84> tega pa jst ne papam :\
<sasa84> dz0ny_, drgač si pa ti za ožent, če sam kuhaš ^^
<idioterna> ti se kr zagreb sasa84
<dz0ny_> sasa84: kolk si zbirčna :>
<idioterna> taki k znajo kuhat in programirat so redki
<napsy_> me me me :)
<sasa84> hahahaha :))))
<dz0ny_> com.intellij.diagnostic.MessagePool$TooManyErrorsException: Too many IDE fatal errors. Monitoring stopped.
<dz0ny_> ey
<dz0ny_> yey
<njupalo> Na pomoč!  :)  Instaliral sem ubbuntu 12.04, prenesel vse posodobitve. Sedaj pa mi ne dela Flash player. Karkoli poskusim ne pridem do uporabnega rezultata. :(
<dz0ny_> namesti chrome
<dz0ny_> flasha ni več na linuxu
<dz0ny_> oz je zelo stara verzija
<dz0ny_> ki ni varna
<njupalo> sem namestil chrome in prav tako ne deluje!
<dz0ny_> about:plugins napisi v naslovno vrstico chrome
<njupalo> sedaj sem deinstaliral flash in nekaj v youtube mi dela., verjetno je v html5 formatu!
<dz0ny_> jah tist kr tipocens nima veze
<dz0ny_> chrome ma interno flash
<njupalo> samo malo
<dz0ny_> aka ga ne mores zbrisat prek paketov
<dz0ny_> https://db.tt/D8XtSRpJ
<Pepelka> Dropbox - Screenshot at 2014-01-10 13:50:39.png
<njupalo> v chromu ni flash playerja!
<dz0ny_> pokazi screen shot
<dz0ny_> ne verjamem sploh
<dz0ny_> razen ce ti chromium poganjas
<dz0ny_> .apt flashplugin-installer
<jabuk1> flashplugin-installer
<dz0ny_> + ^^ tole mas
<dz0ny_> samo to bo nehalo delat aprila
<dz0ny_> razen ce bos ostal an stari verziji plugina
<njupalo> aja imam instaliran chromium!
<dz0ny_> no :>
<dz0ny_> tam ga ne bo
<dz0ny_> chrome it is
<dz0ny_> ce hoces met flash
<njupalo> bom posikal chrome
<dz0ny_> https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/
<Pepelka> Chrome Browser
<dz0ny_> pa deb hoces
<njupalo> hmm v programskem središču ga ni
<dz0ny_> njupalo: ga tudi ne bo
<dz0ny_> dokler ga prvič ne namestiš
<dz0ny_> zgoraj iamš link
<njupalo> sem ga že snel iz linka. Bom instaliral in poskusil. Hvala zaenkrat. Aja na drugih računalnikih pa mi flash normalno dela!
<dz0ny_> lahko imas chrome ali pa imas flashplugin-installer
<dz0ny_> nameščeno prek flashplugin-installer
<njupalo> Chrome se mi noče zagnati. Javi da jre bila zaznana težava z bla bla
<njupalo> nameščeno prek flashplugin-installer Sem ime to instalirano in same težave!
<chemist^> zakaj me vedno disconnecta vsaj 1x ko nism pri racunalniku?
<Sky[x]> ker gee v sleep ? :)
<chemist^> iz irca mislim
<chemist^> v sleep ne gre nikoli...ker je neumnost :)
<chemist^> flashplayer se za firefox instalira rocno iz njihove spletne strani se pobere flashplugin installer in se samo skopira pol en file v /plugins/ folder od mozille in deluje brezhibno
<chemist^> eh, nism vidu da je tip sou dol :)
<chemist^> eno vprasanje, ce ima kdo izkusnje s tem.... najlazji nacin za napajanje prenosnika v avtomobilu... 12 V / 220 V pretvornik?
<chemist^> in pol uporabim hisni napajalnik za napajanje pc-ja?
<yang> chemis ponavadi napajas laptop preko adapterha ki ni 220 volt
<yang> poglej koliko voltaze potrebuje prenosnik
<chemist^> ja ja, to ze
<chemist^> samo pridem bolj poceni skozi
<chemist^> z transformatorjem
<chemist^> tko da priklopim transformator v transformator ;DD
<chemist^> napajalnik napaja prenosnik z 18,5 V
<chemist^> moc napajanja je nic... 65 W
<chemist^> 18,5 V pri 3,5 A
<chemist^> vhodna napetsot je 100 - 240 V pri 1,6 A
<chemist^> yang
<CrazyLemon> chemist^ to ni ravno priporočen način namestitve flasha :)
<CrazyLemon> ker ne dobiš posodobitev
<CrazyLemon> flash installer works just fine.. ampak še boljša pa je chrome opcija :)
<chemist^> sicer nevem no, jz na ubuntu nimam tezav s tem
<chemist^> z update-i se vse lepo posodobi samo
<chemist^> na eni drugi distribuciji sm moral rocno prenest libplayer.so al kj je ze
<sasa84__> CrazyLemon, MišiLemon... a bomo kej prevajal našo himalajsko kozo?
<dz0ny_> sasa84__: urska je z lipsejna
<sasa84__> a ja? :)
<sasa84__> lpsejn ;)
<dz0ny_> mhm
<sasa84__> supr je strelala... lohk jo povabš v lovsko družino dz0ny_ ;)
<dz0ny_> haha
<sasa84__> a ti si drgač lovc?
<dz0ny_> mja ne eno ne drugo nism
<sasa84__> sm misnla, d si
<dz0ny_> a zarad polhov?
<sasa84__> dz0ny_, mhm
<sasa84__> ok, sej tud pr nas ni noben lovc...pa Å¡e zmer polhamo :)
<sasa84__> dz0ny_, 1x bi mogla CrazyLemon povabt na polhanje ;)
<dz0ny_> sasa84__: povabi ga
<dz0ny_> pr nas bi zmrznu
<sasa84__> ke nekam v javornik, kjer so medvedje ;)
<dz0ny_> on se bl mraza boji
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Enable Hardware Acceleration In Chrome / Chromium Browser [Quick Tip]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/9X3BKfRspr8/enable-hardware-acceleration-in-chrome.html
<yang> a delas polhovo mast potem
<yang> polhi so ze cist iztrebleni revezi
<dz0ny_> ne ker jih ne nalovim tolk
<sasa84__> yang, niso glih iztrebleni :)
<yang> ko sem bil jst mejhn so bli pr stari mami tej polhi. 1x sem ga videl nad postlo sem se kr ustrasil hehe
<yang> cvill so kt podgance
<chemist^> ;) lol
<lynxlynxlynx> skor so, pri nas je več vrst in tamali so čist najeb*
<lynxlynxlynx> se pa ne spomnim, če je lov prepovedan na vse
<sasa84__> lynxlynxlynx, jst poznam sam 1 vrsto polha
<sasa84__> to bo slišat grozn.... ampak mislm sam na tistga, k se jih lovi...pač tak siv
<yang> pridobivajo se v glavnem za krzno, pokrivala polhovke in mast kukr ven
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.bodieko.si/polh
<Pepelka> Polhi - male radovedne živalce
<Pepelka> »Polha uvrščamo med nočne glodavce in gozdne živali. Najdemo ga v listnatem gozdu, kjer je najbolj pogost, nahaja se tudi v mešanem gozdu, ne mara pa iglastih gozdov.«
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Prime Indicator Lets You Quickly Switch Between Nvidia And Intel Graphics [Ubuntu 14.04]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/QTZf0iwOR80/prime-indicator-lets-you-quickly-switch.html
<lynxlynxlynx> lovna sezona za navadnega je: 1.10. - 31.11.
<lynxlynxlynx> vse ostalo je barabija
<sasa84__> ajaaaa, podlesek spada tud med polhe
<CrazyLemon> sasa84__ jah.. zberi prevajalce povej kaj je potrebno narest pa bomo prevajali ane
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84__> joj CrazyLemon, kaj bi brez tebe :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ne bojim se mraza..sam ne maram kombinacije recimo -X° C + burja :)
<sasa84__> CrazyLemon,  zdej sem si celo zapomnla, da maš alcatela :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84__ brez mene bi ubuntu bil še zdaj v angleščini! :>
<sasa84__> sej... če bo letos katalonija izglasovala neodvisnost, se iam zahvalt sam teb :>
<sasa84__> ima*
<CrazyLemon> sasa84__ js pričakujem manjše darilo v zahvalo..bomo videli če se bodo spomnili!
<sasa84__> zastonj spanje na barcelonski obali
<sasa84__> al pa ti bosta sarah brightman pa jose carreras zapela amigos para siempre
<sasa84__> carerras* ?
<sasa84__> .g jose carerras
<CrazyLemon> .g jozo kareras
<CrazyLemon> nč! :/
<sasa84__> lol :D
<sasa84__> .yt amigos para siempre
<lynxlynxlynx> idioterna: a veš kako je z davkarijo in prihodki preko paypala?
<jabuk1> Amigos para Siempre (5 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsvVzAn_qlI ♥8,232 ▶4,522,640
<idioterna> lynxlynxlynx: ni vazn na kaksen nacin jih dobis, ampak kaksen je izvor
<idioterna> ce si delal, placas dohodnino
<lynxlynxlynx> pa imajo dovolj vpogleda?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> to itak sam prijavis
<idioterna> ce ne prijavis pa pac
<idioterna> dokler ne dobis revizije ni panike, pol je pa kazen
<idioterna> kok je visoka je pa odvisn verjetn od tega kako dobr fejkas da nisi vedu :)
<lynxlynxlynx> čak, pol če bi vse spet prek paypala porabu, sploh ne bi prišel v sistem?
<idioterna> lynxlynxlynx: pretty much correct
<idioterna> lynxlynxlynx: je pa problem da nikol ne ves kdaj se paypal pogodi z DURS da jim sporoca o slovenskih drzavljanih
<idioterna> kar se lahko zgodi
<lynxlynxlynx> kul
<lynxlynxlynx> hvala
<idioterna> aja se to
<idioterna> lynxlynxlynx:
<idioterna> ne vem kok je zastaralni rok za te reci
<idioterna> ampak po nekem casu ti ne morejo vec tezit za nazaj
<lynxlynxlynx> sicer bi ful raje mel dwolla tu, ampak je Å¡e vedno samo za us of a
<lynxlynxlynx> mhm
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: http://blogs.atlassian.com/2014/01/simple-git-workflow-simple/
<Pepelka> Simple Git workflow is simple - Atlassian Blogs
<Pepelka> »Many teams have already migrated to git and many more are transitioning to it now. Apart from training single developers and appointing Champions to help with the adoption it is imperative to pick a nice and simple code collaboration practice that does not complicate things too much. With git one can definitely conjure very complicated workflows, I’ve seen them first hand. A manual on workflows does not come pre-installed with git, but maybe it sh
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: jaz sem ti razlagal tega https://www.atlassian.com/git/workflows#!workflow-feature-branch
<Pepelka> Git Workflows and Tutorials | Atlassian
<Pepelka> »Learn the basics of Git through this comprehensive Git training. Branching, pull requests, merging and more are covered in the Atlassian Git tutorial.«
<sasa84_> .stran www.ubuntu.si
<jabuk1> www.ubuntu.si(195.246.8.75) JE dosegljiva.
<zdobersek> quelle surprix!
<zdobersek> surprise* ocitno
<sasa84_> nek počas se mi odpira zdobersek
<sasa84_> sesameeeeee, otvori se
<zdobersek> sasa84_: CrazyLemon je ustimu, da se ti zdownloada trojanec
<CrazyLemon> works for me :)
<sasa84_> povezave mi noče naštimat
<zdobersek> (17:03:13) CrazyLemon: works for me :) -- of course it does
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ kaj pa to pomeni..da ti povezave noče naštimat :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ tnx..sm bookmarkal prvi link :)
<anny-> hoj
<zdobersek> ahoy sailor
<idioterna> hehe
<anny-> land ho!
<yang> http://asheepnomore.net/2013/12/29/40-maps-will-help-make-sense-world/
<Pepelka> 40 Maps That Will Help You Make Sense of the World - A Sheep No More
<Pepelka> »If you’re a visual learner like myself, then you know maps, charts and info graphics can really help bring data and information to life. Maps can make a point resonate with readers and this collection...«
<sasa84_> jou jou jou
<sasa84_> wacap zdobersek :>
<zdobersek> nathnmach sasa84_
<sasa84_> ou nou houmi!
 * sasa84_ oslini prst in ga da CrazyLemon v uho!
<zdobersek> idioterna: si bla danes na kolesu?
<zdobersek> sej ga ni.
<njuplao> Ima še kdo težave Z Google-chrome zagonom?
<dz0ny_> definiraj zagon
<njuplao> instaliral sem chrome in ko ga zaženem iz menija se nič ne zgodi. V nadzorniku vidim, da tečejo trije deli chrome.
<dz0ny_> killall chrome -9
<njuplao> tako zdaj ne teče nič več
<njuplao> torej to sem že x krat naredil vendar se chrome noče zagnati
<zdobersek> go chromium
<dz0ny_> njupalo v .config poisci google mapo
<dz0ny_> in jo pobrisi
<idioterna> zdobersek: ?
<zdobersek> !
<idioterna> nisem bil.
<dz0ny_> ce chrome pozenes v terminalu ti bo povedalo zakaj ne dela
<njuplao> ravno v tem je težava. Chrome bi rad imel, ker mi ne dela flash v Firefoxu!
<idioterna> vozu sem serverje.
<njuplao> če ga poženem v terminalu mi javi da imam morda napačen SUID
<njuplao> dz0ny: sem pobrisal in poskusil ponovno pognati in se ne zgodi nič!
<zdobersek> idioterna: like, bike wearables?
<dz0ny_> idioterna?
<njuplao> dz0ny: pognano v terminalu in napaka : [0110/185128:ERROR:nacl_helper_linux.cc(233)] NaCl helper process running without a sandbox! Most likely you need to configure your SUID sandbox correctly
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] MATE Desktop Environment Will Be Available in Ubuntu 14.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/zZhg9FlzVEA/mate-desktop-ubuntu-1404
<idioterna> dz0ny_: ?
<idioterna> aja ja ne sposodu sm si auto valda
<idioterna> za prevazat masine
<chemist^> ola folk
<njuplao> dz0ny_: si videl katero napako mi javi? In kaj lahko naredim, da bo stvar delovala?
<dz0ny_> vecerjam
<dz0ny_> ja od chromiuma neki se teče
<njuplao> dober tek. se lahko tipkamo čez kake pol ure
<njuplao> sem naredil apt-get purge chromium*
<yang> joj kak cirkus zganjajo ze en teden, k je tist misic misic nekaj malega popil
<yang> kot da bi bil edini ki pije
<chemist^> yang, resres
<chemist^> yang, "povedal je da ne bo odstopil"
<chemist^> kaj ker je pijan vozu mora odstopit iz uprave luke koper? wtf
<idioterna> js mislm da bi ga morali zapret
<idioterna> kot tudi vsakega drugega, ki ga pijanega dobijo za volanom
<chemist^> sej so ga
<chemist^> odpeljali na postajo :)
<chemist^> samo dvomim
<chemist^> da je tam bil "do streznitve"
<idioterna> ne, zapret za like 2 mesca
<idioterna> without parole
<chemist^> hahaha
<chemist^> ma ce se uni ki zagresijo poskus umora
<chemist^> niso tolko
<yang> idioterna: odvisno kok si pijan, vsekakor pa odvzem vozniskega izpita
<yang> zapret glih ne no
<Krt57> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<Pepelka> [SOLVED] How to set NOMODESET and other kernel boot options in grub2
<Pepelka> »On some hardware configurations, you need to set some kernel parameters for ubuntu to boot or work properly. A common one is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot in to a black screen or corrupted splash, acpi_osi= to fix lcd backlight and other problems, and noapic and nolapic to work around various ACPI BIOS issues. In this how to I will explain briefly what this is and how to do it. This how to applies to ubuntu 10.04
<idioterna> zakaj ne zapret?
<idioterna> sej tut ce z brzostrelko mal na random streljas po naselju te zaprejo
<idioterna> kar se rizikov tice je priblizno ista scena
<Krt57> samo toliko da se strezni
<Krt57> koliko kilometrov narediš na leto s kolesom
<idioterna> lani sem jih 11.000
<CrazyLemon> tokrat se (prvič ??) strinjam z idioterna
<idioterna> no, verjetno mal vec
<idioterna> nisem vseh zalogiral
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: then i must be wrong :)
<CrazyLemon> idioterna or you are just right for the first time.. either way :)
<Krt57> lepo to je ravno prav da ostaneš v dobi kondiciji in zdrav
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-a-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1173799_10152190740612612_1348371818_n.jpg
<Krt57> lani sem bolj malo kolesaril
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: eh
<Krt57> običajno imam pa 10.000 dovolj na leto
<idioterna> ja saj jaz sem ponavadi okol 10k naredu
<idioterna> http://app.strava.com/athletes/401485/heatmaps/52fcc337#10/45.95115/14.58984
<Pepelka> Strava Athlete Heatmap | Ruje Krone
<idioterna> tole je blo lani
<Krt57> letos planiram zopet okoli deset tioč če bo vreme ...
<CrazyLemon> vreme bo
<Krt57> si kaj po maratonih hodil
<Krt57> sam da bo
<Krt57> grem ubuntu zagnat z no momodeset bo vidu če bo ratalo
<yang> idioterna: jaz jih 10.000 z avtom ne nardim
<zdobersek> yang: idioterna tudi ne
<CrazyLemon> http://insights.ubuntu.com/wp-content/uploads/UK-Gov-Report-Summary.pdf
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Zvesta himalajska koza vas vdano čaka!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41279/#p41279
<zdobersek> ^ wtf
<dz0ny_> Trusty Tahr
<zdobersek> lalalalalala
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> js jih z avtom pomoje hm
<idioterna> dunno
<idioterna> okol 20 na mesec
<idioterna> ksn mesec pa pol jurja ce grem km dlje
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<zdobersek> sasa84: !!!
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek, take me big daddy...i need coffee :P
 * zdobersek grounds sasa84
<zdobersek> NO COFFEE FOR YOU
<zdobersek> sibaj v sobo
<zdobersek> zdaj.
<sasa84> :(
<sasa84> sej sm že v sobi... al mislš irc sobo, kjer bom mela @?
<sasa84> :>
<zdobersek> sasa84: PREVAJAJ
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pomagaj.
<sasa84> zdobersek, jst sm šefica... te pa č ne delajo :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon more delat!!!
<sasa84> nč*
<sasa84> http://i.imgur.com/7JWyY.jpg
<sasa84> looooooooooooooooooooooooooool
<CrazyLemon> wat
<jabuk1> http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/149/667/1232446615086.jpg
<sasa84> haha :D
<Tadej_> ppl kaj se dogaja s torrent trackerji?
<Tadej_> nc ne dela
<CrazyLemon> works for me
<chemist^> dober vecer
<napsy__> dan
<chemist^> cer
<dz0ny_> tadej: qos pri siolu si vkljucil :)
<chemist^> tadej, meni dela normalno
<chemist^> res da je ze 1 ura mimo od kadar si napisal to ampak ok ;D
<chemist^> koncno je prisu tisti cajt v dnevu, ko si lahko privoscim skadit enga debelega ;D
<dz0ny_> .pretvori usd eur 152
<dz0ny_> ping
<jabuk1> dz0ny_: pong
<dz0ny_> .pomoč
<dz0ny_> .pretvori 152 usd eur
<jabuk1> dz0ny_: 111.198944 eur
<chemist^> .pretvori 1000000 usd eur
<jabuk1> chemist^: 731572 eur
#ubuntu-si 2014-01-11
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] plazydor: Re: [K 13.10] Težave z ATI Mobilitiy Radeon HD 5470  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41280/#p41280
<napsy__> dan
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> elow idioterna
<napsy__> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UoiFMF0qpQ
<Pepelka> Limp Bizkit: Behind Blue Eyes - Acoustic Guitar Lesson with Lyrics and Chords - - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The Who/Limp Bizkit: Behind Blue Eyes 1.(Em)No one knows what it's (G)like, to be the (D)bad man, To be the (C)sad man, be(A)hind blue eyes. (Em)No one knows...«
<napsy__> ko nemc poje :)
<sasa84> ooo lordi ;)
<sasa84> huda slikca na g+, huda slikca...
<idioterna> urlpls
<napsy__> cigava?
<sasa84> ja od LorD_DDooM
<lynxlynxlynx> hah
<napsy__> da vidmo :)
<idioterna> ja sej
<idioterna> urlpls
<sasa84> idioterna, ne vem, če smem... :S
<sasa84> napsy_, deluje ful tak prijeten poba na novi profilki... pa če si predstavlaš, da da gor še ubuntu hlačke, k gre na bicikl... <3
<sasa84> ps: napsy_ , temu nemcu gre žvižganje bl tko...
<sasa84> pa ni on od scorpionsov :P
<napsy__> hocmo slikco :)
<sasa84> napsy_, a ga nimaš na g+?
<napsy__> ne uporablam g+
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, a lohk dam url od t nove profilke?
<napsy__> oh lord :)
<sasa84> majke, morm kr okn odprt, k mi je postal tko vroče :>
<napsy__> zaka bi dal gor ce noce da bi se okol kazala :)
<sasa84> ja ne vem... lohk je tko naštimu, da sam jst vidm :$
<napsy__> silly
<sasa84> :$
<Sky[x]> lol
<chemist^> dobro jutro
<idioterna> o
<chemist^> sup
<chemist^> (what's up)
<yang> pismo tej starsi..."Pridi me iskati na letalisce" , pa nic nisem vedel da bi sploh kam sli
<napsy__> cakam da se mi kosilo spece
<chemist^> yang, hahaha potem se rece "poklici si taxi"
<yang> ma dobr dans mam cajt
<yang> bogi macek, je bil 5 dni lacen
<yang> ta je ze vsega hudga navajen
<napsy__> ko bo apokalipsa sam macku sled pa bos prezivu ;)
<yang> hehe
<yang> http://www.siol.net/novice/junaki_za_jutri/2014/01/arhitekt_za_lego_kocke.aspx
<Pepelka> Slovenec, ki soustvarja lego kocke, ki jih sestavlja tudi sekretar ZN | Junaki za jutri - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Nekoč se je z lego kockami le igral, danes jih soustvarja. Rok Žgalin Kobe, 31-letni arhitekt, je že dobro leto dni edini oblikovalec modelov za arhitekturno linijo pri danskem gigantu LEGO group.«
<chemist^> folk sluzi miljone
<chemist^> da se igra z lego kockami
<Sky[x]> :)
<chemist^> ste culi ta vic
<chemist^> Pravi gorenjc primorcu: "Ej stari, veš, danes za it v službo sem tekel za avtobusom in prišparal kar 3 €"
<chemist^> "Drugič teci za taxijem, boš prišparal 10"
<chemist^> ;DDD
<Sky[x]> lol
<CrazyLemon> http://fluidsurveys.si/surveys/android/android-varnost/
<Pepelka> anketa o varni uporabi mobilnih naprav z operacijskim sistemom android- 0%
<Pepelka> »  anketa o varni uporabi mobilnih naprav z operacijskim sistemom android -«
<Sky[x]> aj kdo ze delov z http://foundation.zurb.com/ ?
<Pepelka> Foundation | The Most Advanced Responsive Front-end Framework from ZURB
<Pepelka> »Documentation and reference library for ZURB Foundation. JavaScript, CSS, components, grid and more.«
<lynxlynxlynx> nope
<idioterna> http://youtu.be/R94Q6NhuS3A
<Pepelka> Anime | THE SIMPSONS | ANIMATION on FOX - YouTube
<Pepelka> »A tribute to anime. Subscribe now for more The Simpsons clips: http://fox.tv/SubscribeAnimationDomination Like The Simpsons on Facebook: http://fox.tv/Simpso...«
<sasa84_> pam pam pam
<dz0ny_> Sky[x]: me
<dz0ny_> kaj te zanima
<Sky[x]> dz0ny_, poskusil sem uporabit tabs pa mi sploh ne dela :>
<Sky[x]> ko da ne bi blo JS
<dz0ny_> cel paket mroas dat not
<dz0ny_> vkljucno z njihovim dernizerjem
<dz0ny_> modernizerjem
<Sky[x]> jp to je notr :)
<Sky[x]> tko da mi je res wierd
<dz0ny_> turn off adblock
<dz0ny_> al pa har pokaz
<Sky[x]> ma ubstvu se mi sploh ne da ubadat s tem vec :)
<Sky[x]> sem mislu da ke narobe ze delam ..
<dz0ny_> you do
<dz0ny_> ce ti ne dela
<Sky[x]> mozno je da je kdo iz team ven zmetal kej :)
<dz0ny_> ja naceloma se vedno da v closure
<dz0ny_> sam pol se en spomni global z jquery smetit
<dz0ny_> zna pa bit problem
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1wROm-OF9w
<Pepelka> Mirabeau Wine // How to open a bottle of wine - without a corkscrew - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Subscribe to Mirabeau Wine's YouTube Channel here: http://bit.ly/136LfdR Have you ever been in the situation where you'd like to open a bottle of wine but yo...«
<lynxlynxlynx> sem že probal, pa ni uspelo
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž tud od čevlja odvisno
<CrazyLemon> a je bil rjav čevelj?
<CrazyLemon> če ni bil..that might be it
<CrazyLemon> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> a so horizontalno nabijal v tem videu?
<lynxlynxlynx> bolj je od pete odvisno pomoje
<Sky[x]> ce mas tist da ti blazi pol verjetno res ni slo
<Sky[x]> pomojem bi slo ce bi zavil v server pa nabijal ?
<lynxlynxlynx> server? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> brez blaženja je pa kr napeto
<Sky[x]> servet*
<Sky[x]> eh
<Sky[x]> a pa je tak vin pol psloh dobr za pit ko ga tko prepluskas ?
<lynxlynxlynx> sej ni tolk lufta v flaši & ne vem
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ne bi bil dober
<CrazyLemon> sj vino mora mal "zadihat" :D
<Sky[x]> vem da ko kdo pripeljevino je zmeraj rekel pa ne ga takoj pit pust ene 24h da se malo poleze
<dz0ny_> http://www.google.si/doodle4google/
<Pepelka> Doodle 4 Google
<lynxlynxlynx> cute
<sasa84> un blejski otok je ful lep
<Sky[x]> jp jst sem tud +1 dal za to :)
<Sky[x]> blejc pac :D
<napsy__> js tut
<dz0ny_> js tut
<idioterna> ej shit
<idioterna> ful so lepe
<idioterna> ne morm sam za eno glasvat
<Sky[x]> :D
<napsy__> http://en.nothingisreal.com/wiki/Why_I_Will_Never_Have_a_Girlfriend
<Pepelka> Why I Will Never Have a Girlfriend - nothingisreal.com
<napsy__> omg
<napsy__> :D
<idioterna> tl;dr
<Sky[x]> lol :D
<idioterna> ok, zakljucek je awesome
<idioterna> Come to think of it, she'll probably be dead too.
<yang> http://ipv6.vechelde-wetter.de/ en tip postavil privatno vremensko postajo :)
<Pepelka> Private Wetterstation Vechelde 52°15'28'' N 10°21'48'' E (Niedersachsen/Deutschland)
<Pepelka> »Private Wetterstation Vechelde - aktuelle Wetterdaten und Statistik«
<dz0ny_> http://en.nothingisreal.com/wiki/Fan_mail_for_%22Why_I_Will_Never_Have_A_Girlfriend%22
<Pepelka> Fan mail for "Why I Will Never Have A Girlfriend" - nothingisreal.com
<idioterna> ta fanmail je kr zalostn ja
<napsy__> oh ja
<napsy__> holier than thou
<idioterna> particularly in the head.
<chemist^> Hello
<napsy__> oj hoj
<CrazyLemon> chemist^ nisi edini chemist :) R33D3M33R je tudi!  :)
<idioterna> edini kaj
<chemist^> Hudo :)
<chemist^> Me veseli da se se nekdo zanima za to precudovito vejo znanosti :P
<idioterna> aja eh
<idioterna> kemija smrdi.
<chemist^> Manj ko ti sigurno ;)
<chemist^> V unih pajkicah tvojih ;))
<Sky[x]> http://www.rtvslo.si/gospodarstvo/slovenski-delodajalci-zaceli-izkoriscati-delavce-se-v-nemciji/327124
<Pepelka> Slovenski delodajalci začeli izkoriščati delavce še v Nemčiji :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Na ZSSS-ju opozarjajo, da se na njih obrača vse več delavcev, ki so bili prek slovenskih podjetij napoteni na nemška gradbišča, ker so jih delodajalci ogoljufali za plačo in socialne prispevke.«
<CrazyLemon> gre kdo l4d2?? dz0ny_ ?
<speed-> nasi bodo rekli da nemci niso placali
<speed-> :p
<speed-> picka jim materna ej
<idioterna> chemist^: vidm da ne poznas sodobne znanosti
<idioterna> ce je zeleno, ali se premika je biologija
<idioterna> ce smrdi je kemija
<idioterna> ce ne deluje je fizika
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> ej fantje, en kveščn
<idioterna> m_
<idioterna> ?
<sasa84> a ma mogoče cd/dvd rom... 2 laserja (za brat pa pisat)?
<idioterna> rom nc ne pise
<idioterna> rw ma za brat pa pisat ja
<sasa84> no ja...rw :)
<sasa84> se mi zdi, d mi je mogu laser za pisat "krepnt"
<sasa84> al pa ne...?
<idioterna> ne vem
<idioterna> loh je tut zapacan
<sasa84> sm sprobala že 2 al 3 cdje... dvd mi je pa prjel
<dz0ny_> sasa84: prasen je
<dz0ny_> a to brat al pisat?
<sasa84> pisat
<sasa84> en dvd iste firme mi je sprejel, druzga ne
<dz0ny_> .vrzi
<jabuk1> glava
<dz0ny_> .vrzi
<jabuk1> cifra
<sasa84> če mi zdej zapisuje dvd...pol laser dela :)
<dz0ny_> ja
<dz0ny_> nezno ga prepricuj
<sasa84> a bi ga mogla razkopat, dat vn pa spucat?
<dz0ny_> no idea
<sasa84> razkopat komp, dat vn "optično enoto" :D
<dz0ny_> dvdja nima ze vec let
<dz0ny_> sam prasi se
<dz0ny_> na prenosniku mas leco vidno
<sasa84> jst ga tud neb.... sam rabm bootable dvd :P
<dz0ny_> pa jo sam z palcko za usesa mal spucej
<dz0ny_> sasa84: for
<dz0ny_> sej mas usb
<sasa84> dz0ny_, ne smem tega na tem kanalu govort :P
<dz0ny_> a win?
<sasa84> rabm zarad win xp :P
<dz0ny_> uff
<dz0ny_> tist pa ne bo slo
<sasa84> na tist fotrov komp jih bom dala
<dz0ny_> ne no
<dz0ny_> bogi
<sasa84> sem probala neko finto prek ubuntuja, d daš na usb... pa ne potegne
<sasa84> dz0ny_,aj nou, aj nou...
<dz0ny_> ne prestar pc
<sasa84> ene 512 rama ma... l/xubuntu bi ful lepo delou
<dz0ny_> kaj pa kak elementary os?
<sasa84> že lubuntu pa xubuntu bi blo majka ;)
<sasa84> sj kšnih takih stvari itak ne dela... traktorje gleda, youtube, 24ur...to je to
<dz0ny_> chromeos :)
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> če tko gledamo....zanga bi bla kul tud tablca :)
<dz0ny_> ja
<dz0ny_> a 64bit je?
<sasa84> mail pa odpre takrat, ko ga soseda pokliče, da mu je poslala sliko jurčkov al pa kej tazga
<dz0ny_> sej pravim chromeos
<dz0ny_> ene par ljudi bi rabl da se odloč to sportat na ubuntu
<sasa84> 1. dz0ny_ ... naslednji? :)
<sasa84> hm...že 10min je na 6%...
<sasa84> burn process failed :P
<sasa84> brb
<chemist^> Jz sm uspel xpje pa tudi win7 instalirat preko usbja
<napsy__> kudos :)
<Sky[x]> prov nimam srece
<Sky[x]> zanimiv projekt najdu sam ko je koda tok messy da za kozlat :(
<sasa84> jou
<zdobbie> yo yo
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie l4d2
<CrazyLemon> now
<CrazyLemon> NAO
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: naah
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/latest-linux-beta-driver.aspx
<Pepelka> AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 LINUX Beta V9.95 Driver
<sasa84> uuu, a je tole kej za ati radeon? :P
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ old ?
<CrazyLemon> stable je 13.12
<CrazyLemon> hm..zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e vedno furajo beto pod 13.11 :D
<CrazyLemon> a ima kdo tu nick Nyoki Nyoki na steamu ? :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne.. vrži ga v smeti pa kupi APU :p
<lynxlynxlynx> tolk primorcev pa spet ni tle, bi mogu hitro ugotovit
<sasa84> nyoki yjoki LOL
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj pa če sem to jaz? ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lepo te prosim..ti še steama ne zmoreš pognat :D
<sasa84> :(
<sasa84> Å¡mrc
 * CrazyLemon ponudi rokav
 * sasa84 Å¡mrkne v rokav od CrazyLemon 
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKe339AEL4g
<Pepelka> Poruka Dejana Turka zaposlenima u Vip mobile - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> lol..njegova hči "se vidimo u beogradu" :D
<dz0ny_> ja cudni so
<dz0ny_> oz bogi je un tip
<dz0ny_> k mora sam to pocet
<dz0ny_> amd will start releasing drivers with mantle support in preparation for phasing out opengl support
<dz0ny_> fishlap 100x times
<sasa84> nč miške....pridkani bodte ;)
<sasa84> nočko
<dz0ny_> ln
<Sky[x]> ln
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] ubuntu: Namizni računalnik (Intel Core i7)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41281/#p41281
#ubuntu-si 2014-01-12
<yang> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/t1/1012233_627191180686155_1669878010_n.jpg
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Namizni računalnik (Intel Core i7)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41282/#p41282
<sasa84> they're back!!!
<CrazyLemon> aliens?
<sasa84> neki cajta sm bla sama z BigWhale pa slax0r
 * sasa84 je blo strah
<sasa84> ps: jutro CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> jutro sasa84 !!
<sasa84> krejzek, mišek mali
<sasa84> zdej pa kosilo
<sasa84> bbl
<CrazyLemon> true that
<CrazyLemon> tek nama.. ko šiša druge :>
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: Re: Zorin OS (bazira na Ubuntuju)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41283/#p41283
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Zorin OS (bazira na Ubuntuju)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41284/#p41284
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/Mgz3Ok2.jpg
<speed-> ce kdo nuca graficno za bitcoine minat je itak prizadeti :D
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Turpial 3 Install Ubuntu PPA  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/NV29y-0ISW4/turpial-3-available-ubuntu
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Turpial 3 Hits PPA, Gives Ubuntu’s Twitter Addicts New Options  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/NV29y-0ISW4/turpial-3-available-ubuntu
<sasa84> ah ja....
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/pristal-za-zapahi-ker-je-bivsemu-dekletu-poslal-povabilo-na-google.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Pristal za zapahi, ker je bivšemu dekletu poslal povabilo na Google+
<Pepelka> »Američanka je prejela elektronsko sporočilo svojega bivšega fanta, v katerem jo je vabil, naj se pridruži družbenemu omrežju Google+. Ker je s tem bivši fant kršil prepoved približevanja, je pristal v zaporu. A moški trdi, da je za vse skupaj kriv Google.«
<CrazyLemon> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ellipsize bi blo "okrajšati"?
<sasa84> okrajšati
<sasa84> skrajšati
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kontekst mi dej je bela cesta :)
<sasa84> Ellipsize mode for folder names in side bar
<CrazyLemon> način okrajševanja ...
<sasa84> jaooo CrazyLemon, ne bit tak nyoki nyoki :P
<sasa84> ok, se mi je zdel, d more bit nek v tej smeri....
<sasa84> zlatkan si miši :*
<sasa84> hvala <3 :***
<sasa84> ćak še neki.... -----'-----,-------@
<CrazyLemon> prihrani zvezdice za dz0ny_ja ;)
<sasa84> ma dz0ny_ bom jst mogla v naturalijah plačat, k mi zmer na pomoč prskoč ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 you are all words and no action :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lej.... al ga vabm na kofe pa se mi mal izmika
<sasa84> 1x nima cajta, drugič je kužen, tretjič nima rad štrudla...
<sasa84> jst pa vsa... voljna
<sasa84> sicer pa CrazyLemon ... kaj pa če pridem v KP? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pol boš zelo daleč od dz0nyja.. pa spet ne bo nič od tvojih naturalij
<sasa84> ja :\
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kdo je najboljši pa kdo najslabši v igrci, ki ima 4 znake (od tega črko l-mogoče tudi d- in številki 2, 4)?
<sasa84> ok, za zadnje mesto vemo zdej :P
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu 14.04 To Re-Enable Nautilus ‘Type-Ahead’ Feature?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/qG1Yf2qLCuo/ubuntu-14-04-nautilus-type-ahead-patch
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ni najboljšega :)
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1/5738_10202121645637131_1296809373_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> mhm mhm
<yang> kdor se ne ve za stranke ucinke grenivke http://www.npr.org/blogs/health/2012/11/27/166012281/a-deadly-cocktail-some-medications-don-t-mix-well-with-grapefruit
<Pepelka> More Drugs Cited As A Risky Mix With Grapefruit : Shots - Health News : NPR
<Pepelka> »Watch the grapefruit! The citrus fruit can lead to bitter side effects from some drugs.«
<sasa84> yang, hvala za info :P
<sasa84> do zdej nismo vedl kok se ga lohk pocen zadanemo :P
<sasa84> hihi
<sasa84> zadnč sm pa brala, d ma baje tud preveč cimeta deluje tko kt droga
<idioterna> eh za dzabe zadet se mal hiperventiliras pa je
<sasa84> jst sm bla zadeta sam od alkohola... kej druzga nism probala
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] ubuntu: Re: Zorin OS (bazira na Ubuntuju)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41285/#p41285
<idioterna> js sm bil od IV opoidnih protibolecinskih snovi
<idioterna> pa od oksitocina pa vasopresina
<idioterna> sam to sm sam proizvajal
<sasa84> idioterna, cel kemik ;)
<idioterna> sasa84: eh sej ti si tut
<lynxlynxlynx> kdo komu, da smrdi? :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: Re: Zorin OS (bazira na Ubuntuju)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41286/#p41286
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: Re: Zorin OS (bazira na Ubuntuju)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41287/#p41287
<chemist^> Cer
<chemist^> Kj tle mate vsi neke bncje ki so nonstop online?
<dz0ny_> weechat
<dz0ny_> ampak ja, vedno prisotni
<dz0ny_> required by job
<chemist^> :)
<chemist^> What job?
<dz0ny_> sw dev
<CrazyLemon> chemist^ kaj ti bo bnc..prideš ko hočeš greš ko hočeš.. sej ni treba da ti je nick 24/7 online :)
<chemist^> Jz ne rabim ne...
<chemist^> dz0ny_ sw? Shockwave?
<dz0ny_> software
<dz0ny_> shockwave je dead
<dz0ny_> tko kot jobs
<dz0ny_> k je reku da je flash dead
<chemist^> :)
<chemist^> Za ubuntu razvijas software?
<dz0ny_> ne
<dz0ny_> web
<chemist^> Torej? ;) spletne aplikacije?
<chemist^> Java?
<CrazyLemon> dont be silly :D
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: hekas kje?
<dz0ny_> kaj*
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ne :/
<CrazyLemon> razmišljam mal o pageu za 'come to the dark side..we have software support' :)
<dz0ny_> hehe
<dz0ny_> hm april se bliza
<CrazyLemon> mhm :)
<dz0ny_> bo treba tisto postavit
<dz0ny_> k smo se takrat minil
<CrazyLemon> mal tudi razmišljam da bi bilo fajn celo temo zamenjat..z eno bootstrap temo + ubuntu.si touch :)
<dz0ny_> ce te bo kej matral bot je like huge repo stvari za copy pastat https://github.com/github/hubot-scripts/tree/master/src/scripts
<Pepelka> hubot-scripts/src/scripts at master · github/hubot-scripts · GitHub
<Pepelka> »optional scripts for hubot, opt in via hubot-scripts.json«
<chemist^> Hekate in to ;))
<idioterna> hékamo
<dz0ny_> lol https://github.com/github/hubot-scripts/blob/master/src/scripts/stallman.coffee
<Pepelka> hubot-scripts/src/scripts/stallman.coffee at master · github/hubot-scripts · GitHub
<Pepelka> »optional scripts for hubot, opt in via hubot-scripts.json«
<CrazyLemon> uh tega bi pa bil yang zelo vesel :>
<dz0ny_> Richard Stallman wasn't born. He was compiled from source.
<dz0ny_> Richard Stallman can telnet into Mordor.
<dz0ny_> haha
<dz0ny_> There are no Windows in Richard Stallman's house... only Doors...
<CrazyLemon> ln
<chemist^> idioterna haha...kaj pa?
#ubuntu-si 2015-01-05
<jabuk> M 2.1 > 4.km JV od OSILNICE @05/01/2015 03:57:50  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.5+N,+14.74+E
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Strežnik za posodobitve  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42644#Comment_42644
<napsy> lp
<napsy> http://gitdrunk.com/
<Seniorita> gitdrunk.com | the coding and drinking game for developers where making mistakes is fun! Commit to being a professional drinker.
<Seniorita> »gitdrunk.com | the coding and drinking game for developers where making mistakes is fun! Commit to being a professional drinker.«
<AndroUser> lp
<napsy> lp
<dz0ny> to bi moglo bit za vsak git push --force :D
<napsy> eksas, valda :)
<skyxm> may the  force be with you
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/gospodarstvo/2015/01/intervju_andraz_tori.aspx
<Seniorita> Ideje so zelo poceni, kar Å¡teje, je izvedba | Gospodarstvo - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »'Ideje so pomembne. So generator vsega. Jih je pa bistveno več kot ljudi, ki jih znajo tudi uresničiti,' pravi Andraž Tori iz globalno uspešnega tehnološkega podjetja Zemanta.«
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> vse najbolse za noulet
<AndroUser> zdravo in srecno v 2015 ;)
<dz0ny> glavno da so revenue monitor ugasnili http://psn.sdn.si/sn/img/s975x650/15/004/635560051863907850_ana_andraz_torij_003.jpg
<dz0ny> :>
<sasa84> juhu idioterna, srečno! :)
<sasa84> elow dz0ny, srečnga pa zdrauga...pa d bi blo suho in brez žleda :D
<dz0ny> sasa84: enako
<dz0ny> jaz si želim še mal bl mraz
<dz0ny> k zdej nam ti celjani kradejo naziv
<dz0ny> najbolj mrzlega mesta v si
<sasa84> ojooooj
<sasa84> packi
<sasa84> slovenska sibirija je sam BP dz0ny!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zihr jih je idioterna opozoril :p
<CrazyLemon> .sporoči anny http://www.engadget.com/2015/01/04/connected-cycle-pedal/
<Seniorita> This pedal tracks both fitness and bike thieves
<Seniorita> »If bike thievery is an issue in your town, you can ride and rest easy with the Connected Cycle pedal. It has GPRS and GPS built-in to phone home your bik«
<sasa84> juhuuuuu CrazyLemon!
<CrazyLemon> o sasa84 !
 * CrazyLemon prijavil krajo routerja.. FYI! 
<CrazyLemon> :p
<zdobersek> SOUTH KOREA WIP KOREA
<idioterna> guangdong style
<idioterna> al kva je ze
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: lol ;)
<sasa84> dej mi podatke, d se ti skeširam :P
<zdobersek> ahoy sasa84
<zdobersek> da v letu 2015 ne bi zmanjak kave!
<zdobersek> zmanjkal
<sasa84> juhuuuuu zdobersek :***
<sasa84> živeli moj kofetar!
<idioterna> there's a manijak in there somewhere
<zdobersek> stari mami sem s tem namenom za bozic kupu kilsko pakiranje barkafeja, ampak ni dojela
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> kilsko.. cheapass! da bi vsaj toliko kot stara mama tehta.. pol bi dojela!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a si zrihtala al ne?? :)
<sasa84> ne, rabm une škarje za krokodilčka :D
<CrazyLemon> kakšne krokodilčke? a si v zoo ali v župniji?
<zdobersek> ce je ze za kilsko vrecko hotla, da jo nazaj nesem
<CrazyLemon> nič..bbl
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: uno, d daš tist širok konektor gor
<sasa84> k je lukna pemajgna, d bi lohk tist not vtaknu...sam kabl gre skoz lukno
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 luknja premajhna praviš.. zanimiva težava
<skyx> lol :D
<napsy> ah, packi
<dz0ny> napsy: sej vem oda je CrazyLemon pornjakar
<napsy> :)
<skyx> :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne.. sam sm mel enako težavo!
<CrazyLemon> kabl je bil predebel ane!
<napsy> um okj, si mel premajhno luknjo? :)
<CrazyLemon> pol sm pa mogu mal razširit luknjo
<zdobersek> poj s pa drugo lukno poisku
<dz0ny> TIL tmpwatch
<dz0ny> guess what it does? :D
<idioterna> pobrise fajle k si ze pozabu da jih nujno rabs
<idioterna> it did it to me before
<idioterna> ampak naceloma je kr prakticn za ksne te php session dire pa take reci
<dz0ny> mhm sam ni kul ce je mount -noatime
<dz0ny> :>
<dz0ny> pol je kr vse staro
<idioterna> sej tmpfs nikol ni noatime
<idioterna> ce je ram based no
<dz0ny> idioterna: to je sam v fancy osih
<dz0ny> mas tud /var/tmp
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2450-1: strongSwan vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2450-1/
<mihaweb> Hello dear, My name is Rose Williams I have decided to donate what I have at the service of God through you, the sum of $6.320 million. You may be wondering why I choose you in this humanitarian work. Since contacting you is a divine direction from God, I have no option. Presently, I am under limited living according to my physician. This money is an inheritance from my husband who deposited this money with a financial institution
<idioterna> joj skoda
<idioterna> k se na to ne sme odgovarjat
<mihaweb> ta mail je poseben, vse je v subject. body je prazen,
<idioterna> k bi ful z veseljem "a bit stingy, are we not? do you think you will take your other millions with you to hell?"
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> so narobe pejstnl
<napsy> ze tist humanitarian
<napsy> je tak bol
<skyx> lp
<skyx> kolega me sprasuje kako povezat wrt54gl z linksys firmware gor na telemachov modem in ruter v enem
<skyx> a defaul firmware od linksys sploh omogoca to ?
<skyx> dd-wrt vem da :)
<skyx> grrr nv
<skyx> a mam tolk bedno temo da ni ne uporablja gettext ker izberem slo jezik in je se vedno polovico v eng al pa ni prevedeno vse grrr
<dz0ny> skyx: less complaining, more working :D
<skyx> yes :D
<dz0ny> telemachov modem?
<dz0ny> to dela vedno v bridge mode
<skyx> eh to je ze mimo je clovk obupov :D
<dz0ny> nem ores v enem vse met
<skyx> modem + ruter je ista skatla pri telemachu :)
<skyx> fizicno
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<dz0ny> skyx:  cable modem demultiplexer ne mores met v wrt54gl :)
<zdobersek> obviously!
<netkat> https://github.com/mame/quine-relay
<Seniorita> mame/quine-relay · GitHub
<Seniorita> »quine-relay - An uroboros program with 100 programming languages«
<zdobersek> https://github.com/mame/quine-relay/issues/11
<Seniorita> Why? · Issue #11 · mame/quine-relay · GitHub
<Seniorita> »quine-relay - An uroboros program with 100 programming languages«
<netkat> :D
<netkat> sam zgleda pa zabavno
<zdobersek> strasno.
<netkat> ok pa nc.
<zdobersek> can it run forever?
<CrazyLemon> če je od mame pa ne more bit kaj preveč zabavno
<zdobersek> cigave?
<CrazyLemon> yusukeove
<skyx> keep calm and block spam :>
<netkat> ja ja, sm ze tiho:) skori
<zdobersek> ne se pustit cenzurirat
<zdobersek> ne se pustit cen*******
<zdobersek> ln
<zdobersek> in gl
<netkat> ok pol http://www.vim.org/images/vimassistant.gif
<netkat> lp:)
<netkat> ln
<CrazyLemon> & gl ?
<netkat> pa se gl
<skyx> na pa smo poblockal spam pa filtrer v GA nardil :>
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/v-srbiji-s-smetisca-ukradli-18-000-pokvarjenih-tort/355117
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Seniorita> V Srbiji s smetišča ukradli 18.000 pokvarjenih tort :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »S smetišča v Kragujevcu so delavci ukradli 18.000 (okoli 13,5 tone) pokvarjenih tort in jih preprodali kupcem po Srbiji.«
<upd> prov je kaj so pa leni pa si ne naredijo sami torte! :p
<sasa84> lol
#ubuntu-si 2015-01-06
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2451-1: cgmanager vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2451-1/
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 0.9°C @06.01.2015 6:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 69% jugovzhodnik 1.8 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:46:17, Kulminacija: 11:11:50, Sončni zahod: 15:37:23
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 51min 07s, Luna je v ščipu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Kodi 14.0 je tukaj  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42645#Comment_42645
<zdobersek> hremo naprej!
<napsy> jutro
<zdobersek> in, bo bitstamp potunku?
<mihaweb> http://www.primorske.si/Novice/Kronika/Obtozeni-zalil-svoje--zrtve wtf :D
<Seniorita> Obtoženi žalil svoje žrtve - Primorske Novice
<Seniorita> »Primorske novice so spletni dnevnik z aktualno vsebino z Goriškega, Slovenske Istre in srednje Primorske.«
<mihaweb> in pol si jaz domišljam, da sem psihopat. nisem v njegovi ligi :D
<mihaweb> damn, my dreams ruined :p
<mihaweb> jutro
<zdobersek> AHOY SAILOR OF THE INTERNETS
<mihaweb> peace to you brother :D
<mihaweb> oh the kids these days..... [09:49] <Norno> Anyone remember the name of the library that lets you check if object.prop1.prop2.prop3.prop4 exists without throwing an error if one of the props up until prop4 doesnt?
<napsy> http://www.meetup.com/Slovenian-Go-lang-User-Group/events/219392741/
<Seniorita> Second Golang Ljubljana Meetup - Slovenian Go-lang User Group (Ljubljana)- Meetup
<Seniorita> »The second Go meetup will take place Monday, January 2015 in the Poligon places.Welcomed all experts or novice Go programmers or anyone who wishes to talk about the best programming language! ;-)Gop«
<zdobersek> Monday, January 12th*
<napsy> popravlen, thx
<CrazyLemon> fancy..open bar!
<CrazyLemon> gremo pit!
<napsy> :)
<zdobersek> ce rabi kdo netopirja ...
<napsy> .gif numa numa
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/126EXyjT3z5QWY/giphy.gif
<mihaweb> damn, kako v tem indexdb naredim več insertov v eni transakciji?
<mihaweb> TransactionInactiveError: A request was placed against a transaction which is currently not active, or which is finished.
<napsy> a se ne da ustvarit nek transaction block
<mihaweb> ne vem
<mihaweb> nč ne razumem
<dz0ny> begin transaction;
<mihaweb> websql mam rešeno
<dz0ny> end transaction;
<mihaweb> dz0ny: ti veš kaj je indexdb?
<mihaweb> websql (sqlite) mam prav narejeno (pač vse v eni transkaciji, executeSql poljubnokrat)
<mihaweb> dz0ny: https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/API/IndexedDB_API/Using_IndexedDB
<Seniorita> Using IndexedDB - Web API Interfaces | MDN
<Seniorita> »This tutorial walks you through using the asynchronous API of IndexedDB. If you are not familiar with IndexedDB, you should first read Basic Concepts About IndexedDB.«
<dz0ny> mihaweb: http://www.w3.org/TR/IndexedDB/#steps-for-committing-a-transaction
<Seniorita> Indexed Database API
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> sej mogoče sam dost velek baze nis zahteval
<mihaweb> nikjer ne vidim velikosti baze? :)
<dz0ny> un 5mb vs unlimited
<mihaweb> dz0ny: kako je to implementirano, ni problem
<mihaweb> ampak, kako za vraga je api za več add v eni transakciji?
<mihaweb> ne najdem take dokumentacije?
<dz0ny> dunno
<dz0ny> po moje ne moreš
<dz0ny> k je spodaj verjetno sqlite
<mihaweb> ja sqlite podpira to. sam ne vem na kak retardiran način to implementirajo.
<dz0ny> in je edin lock tko da odpre bazo/zapre
<dz0ny> čeprvo so v zadnjih verzijah dodal native transaction support
<mihaweb> sqlite ma transakcije. dokler delaš znotraj transakcije, naredi temp file, ko narediš comitt, ti updejta glavn fajl
<dz0ny> dost implementacij tega ne uproablja
<dz0ny> mhm
<mihaweb> in je ful ful ful hitrej
<dz0ny> btw zarad unga napada so neki omejil
<dz0ny> pa od takrat naprej nisem gledal, kake so spremembe
<dz0ny> mihaweb: http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/offline/storage/#quotas
<Seniorita> Client-Side Storage - HTML5 Rocks
<Seniorita> »An overview of client-side storage techniques: Web Storage (local/session storage), Web SQL Database, Indexed Database, Filesystem.«
<mihaweb> https://dev.opera.com/articles/introduction-to-indexeddb/   o add multiple records, just invoke the add() method multiple times using the same request object.  request = objectstore.add({object1:'Test object 1'}); request = objectstore.add({object2:'Test object 2'}); request = objectstore.add({object3:'Test object 3'}); In this case, the success and complete events will fire once after all add or put operations complete, instead o
<Seniorita> Dev.Opera — An Introduction to IndexedDB
<dz0ny> mihaweb: http://demo.agektmr.com/storage/
<Seniorita> Browser Storage Abuser
<Seniorita> »Have you ever wondered what is the limit of your browser's storage? This tool is for you to abuse and experiment that!«
<mihaweb> dz0ny: kaj naj s tem?
<mihaweb> dz0ny: oba storaga podpirata precej, ker mam že xmlje notr.
<mihaweb> zdj bi rad ogromno posameznih vrstic dajal mam pa probleme
<mihaweb> ker je počas :)
<dz0ny> tam maš primer za qouta api
<mihaweb> ne rabim quota api?
<dz0ny> ce je data več kot 5mb pol rabiš...
<mihaweb> saj vpraša browser kolk bi rad dal placa? :)
<mihaweb> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/northamerica/usa/11327328/Naked-US-woman-rescued-after-spending-two-hours-in-ex-boyfriends-chimney.html
<Seniorita> Naked US woman rescued after spending two hours in ex-boyfriend's chimney - Telegraph
<Seniorita> »A naked woman has been rescued from the chimney of her ex-boyfriend's house at 5am«
<Sky[x]> lp
<napsy>  lp
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: EncFS 1.8 RC1 Available For Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/8e3y5eL3xBg/encfs-18-rc1-available-for-download.html
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: How to Add a Slick Dock to Your Ubuntu Desktop  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/4Q9lmRdnPDA/how-to-add-a-dock-to-ubuntu-desktop-plank
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu Make 0.4 Released With Go Support, New Game Category  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/U1pTDdPqwac/ubuntu-make-04-released-with-go-support.html
<Sky[x]> bemtis :(
<Sky[x]> If you're unable to follow more accounts, you've probably hit a follow limit.
<Sky[x]> na twitter prevec follam :>
<zdobersek> mene ne
<Sky[x]> link?
<zdobersek> @falconsigh
<CrazyLemon> brezveze spammaš ker itak je dosegel follow limit an'!
<Sky[x]> sej sem mal unfolow
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Quick File Previewer `Gloobus Preview` Updated To Work With Ubuntu 14.04 And 14.10 / Linux Mint 17 And 17.1  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/_VogxqUNXuA/quick-file-previewer-gloobus-preview.html
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 6.km  V od ČRNOMLJA @06/01/2015 17:20:14  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.58+N,+15.28+E
<Sky[x]> firewall moram si zrihtat kaj priporocate ?
<Sky[x]> ene 10 let nazaj vem da smo pisal v txt fajle rules in potem zaganal iptables
<lynxlynxlynx> v jedru je že bolj sposoben nadomestek za iptables
<lynxlynxlynx> precej frišno
<Sky[x]> UFW mislis ?
<Sky[x]> lynxlynxlynx: ufw ?
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem
<Sky[x]> ni mi jasn kam se shranjuje to kar nastavis preko ufw :)
<Sky[x]> to zdj googlam :D
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž v kakem changelog-u pobral al pa lwn
<lynxlynxlynx> uporabljal Å¡e nikoli nisem nobenega
<Sky[x]> v /var/lib/ufw
<Sky[x]> mi je usec tale UFW za simpl nastavt na hitr neki je ql
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 20.km JV od ZGORNJEGA GRUÅ KOVJA @06/01/2015 19:33:35  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.17+N,+16.07+E
<lynxlynxlynx> .aptf bin/pdfgrep
<jabuk> /usr/bin/pdfgrep > pdfgrep
<lynxlynxlynx> d-oh
<Sky[x]> :)
<upd> Recived data  "{"error_code":20006,"result":false}" aaaa
<upd> a mi kdo pomaga neki sprogramirat
<Sky[x]> povej, ce ti bom znalpomagat Č=
<Sky[x]> :)
<Sky[x]> a je kak bloger tukaj ?
<lynxlynxlynx> kakšna je definicija?
<Sky[x]> da imas svoj blog :)
<Sky[x]> ln
<upd> gn*
<upd> -*
#ubuntu-si 2015-01-07
<napsy> dan
<zdobersek> everythingisawesome
<Sky[x]> lp
<idioterna> everything is amazing and nobody is happy
<napsy> js sm happy
<idioterna> don't lie to me
<zdobersek> LET IT GO
<zdobersek> LET IT GO
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEY58fiSK8E
<Seniorita> Everything's+Amazing+ +Nobody's+Happy - YouTube
<zdobersek> CAN'T HOLD ME BACK ANYMORE
<napsy> m'kay, sm ze vceraj :P
<dz0ny> heh, kolk se pozna oblačno vreme :>
<idioterna> pr cem?
<CrazyLemon> pri temperaturi for sure! pri opazovanju zvezd tudi!
<Sky[x]> pa pri kurjavi :)
<zdobersek> hvala oblakom, da nas ne morjo z LinuxDroidi bombardirat
<CrazyLemon> .imdb before i go to sleep
<jabuk> Before I Go to Sleep (2014) 92 min Mystery Thriller
<jabuk> Ocena: 6.2/10 (8,983 glasov) MT: 41/100
<jabuk> A woman wakes up every day, remembering nothing as a result of a traumatic accident in her past. One day, new terrifying truths emerge that force her to question everyone around her.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2264837913/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1726592/
<zdobersek> kewl http://www.szapec.com/default.asp?id=1793
<Seniorita> apm-d01
<Seniorita> »A manufactory focus at Android smartphone and tablet pc ,windows 8 tablect pc ,wilress charger .«
<zdobersek> alsokewl http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/compute-stick/intel-compute-stick.html
<Seniorita> Intel® Compute Stick
<Seniorita> »A new plug-and-play device, the Intel® Compute Stick transforms any HDMI* display into a Windows 8.1*-based computer for out-of-the-box functionality.«
<CrazyLemon> cool? windows 8.1 is cool? srsly?
<zdobersek> or Linux
<zdobersek> linux is still cool, eh?
<CrazyLemon> sometimes
<zdobersek> tudi kul http://www.theverge.com/2015/1/6/7499603/dell-venue-8-7000-available-today-ces-2015
<Seniorita> Dell's ultra-thin Venue 8 7000 tablet is now available | The Verge
<Seniorita> »Dell has finally released the long-awaited Dell Venue 8 7000, which was first shown off back in September at Intel's Developer Forum. Dell hasn't cut any corners here — this is one of the most...«
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<zdobersek> oufff, razpaljotka v parizu
<idioterna> url
<idioterna> a
<idioterna> vidm
<zdobersek> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-30710883
<Seniorita> BBC News - Gun attack on French magazine Charlie Hebdo kills 11
<Seniorita> »Gunmen attack the Paris office of French satirical magazine Charlie Hebdo killing 11 people and wounding 10, French officials say.«
<zdobersek> francoski desnici pa rit ploska
<idioterna> sm vidu ja
<zdobersek> dan po temle http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-30694811
<Seniorita> BBC News - Furore over novel depicting Muslim-run France
<Seniorita> »The BBC's Hugh Schofield in Paris reports on the release of a controversial new novel which depicts France as an Islamicised country.«
<idioterna> mhm
<slax0r> srecnega in zdravega vsem skupaj
<zdobersek> hah
<slax0r> jbg, dopust do danes :P
<LorD_DDooM> dezgra gonna dezgra
<zdobersek> dezgra?
<slax0r> surat
<zdobersek> aha, smo spet tam
<zdobersek> drozga?
<zdobersek> zlavsa?
<slax0r> zdobersek: battletech slang za disgraced, more or less
<slax0r> except less is more
<zdobersek> aha
<zdobersek> ok
<zdobersek> tf2 anyone?
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Variety Wallpaper Changer 0.5.0 Released With Option To Sync Wallpapers Between Computers, Wallhaven And Reddit Support  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/BqdGpOV_Uso/variety-wallpaper-changer-050-released.html
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-FFx7Xy0Uo
<Seniorita> Terror Attack on Charlie Hebdo Paris Headquarters - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Police in Paris are engaged ongoing terror incident in Paris which heavily armed terrorists who stormed the headquarters of a French satirical magazine calle...«
<slax0r> o.O
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zvečer..bo še R33D3M33R šel zraven :)
<zdobersek> hja, jst moram masino urajtat
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no v teh nekaj urah bi lahk Å¡e windows 8.1 zrihtal kaj Å¡ele linux!
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: The Bombay Royale - (Give Me Back My) Bunty Bunty
<zdobersek> wk
<zdobersek> wkwk
<slax0r> waka waka, this time for africa?
<slax0r> a ve kdo morda kje se miha potepa?
<Sky[x]> nop
<Sky[x]> mejbi ga na fb dobis :)
<slax0r> nimam ga na fb :)
<napsy> si skregan z njim?
<slax0r> lol ne...
<slax0r> nisem nek hud FB user
<slax0r> in ga sploh nikoli nisem mel na fb
<slax0r> sploh ne vem ce se password za fb vem :D
<napsy> kolk frendov pa mas na fb?
<zdobersek> Marka vprasej
<idioterna> i have no friends
<slax0r> napsy: ki jih poznam? ce pristejem sosolce iz osnovne in srednje cca. 50
<slax0r> drugac pa nekje 300-400, ki poklikam kar accept ko me dodajo :D
<slax0r> aint nobody got time for this shit
<slax0r> 50 bo mal mal, prej kaksnih 70-80
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> https://www.flickr.com/photos/zemanta/8712488627/
<zdobersek> what a socialist you are
<Seniorita> Ruje Krone | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
<Seniorita> »@ Zemanta's HQ«
<idioterna> to dobis ce searchas
<idioterna> https://www.facebook.com/ruje.krone
<Seniorita> Ruje Krone | Facebook
<idioterna> no friends
<Seniorita> »Ruje Krone je na Facebooku. Pridruži se Facebooku in se poveži z Ruje Krone in drugimi znanci. Facebook omogoča ljudem, da delijo, ter ustvarja bolj...«
<idioterna> no likes
<idioterna> no nothing
<napsy> dead
<napsy> zgleda itak ko nek ex-nazi
<slax0r> Wrong Ruje Krone? Try Again
<slax0r> can there be a right one? :D
<zdobersek> if given infinite monkeys ...
<anny> whatsup?
<zdobersek> jesusisup
<zdobersek> http://imgur.com/gallery/WvaSV
<Seniorita> American Sex Ed - Imgur
<Seniorita> »The most viral images on the internet, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
<CrazyLemon> slax0r miha afna freenode.si :)
<slax0r> meh, se bo ze prikazu
<slax0r> ampak tnx :)
<CrazyLemon> slax0r mogoče..mogoče pa ne!
<slax0r> oz. ja, itak mu moram mail poslat :D
<CrazyLemon> lol zdobersek :D jesus is your friend :D
<CrazyLemon> mihaweb mihaweb ! slax0r slax0r  te rabi rabi!
<mihaweb> ja saj
<mihaweb> kje je zdaj slax0r
<CrazyLemon> slax0r slax0r !  mihaweb mihaweb  te rabi rabi!
<CrazyLemon> :P
<idioterna> obratno je
<slax0r> :D
<idioterna> js mam pa cel office zase dons
<idioterna> vsi so zbolel
<idioterna> pa spet sm matthaija zamudu
<CrazyLemon> torej je čas za nude programming!
<idioterna> nah
<idioterna> ni tok toplo
<idioterna> also
<idioterna> en kolega isce magento oz. php guya z ux experience
<idioterna> a koga zanima to
<Sky[x]> prav za amgento php guya isce ?
<Sky[x]> magento*
<Sky[x]> ce imas kak opis se priporocam :)
<zdobersek> you mean, uxx?
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: GNOME Maps Adds Foursquare, Facebook Places ‘Check In’  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/VGABMdqkxl4/gnome-maps-adds-foursquare-facebook-check
<Sky[x]> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152769796044221
<Seniorita> DealeXtreme | Facebook
<Seniorita> »Explain this~ 8-) DealeXtremeGet one here >> http://dxurl.com/RC9o«
<idioterna> Sky[x]: hm
<idioterna> Sky[x]: cak ti najdem njegov mail
<idioterna> Sky[x]: srle@srle.com
<idioterna> Sky[x]: kr mailej mu ce poznas koga k ga to zanima
<idioterna> mislm da je odprt za vse oblike sodelovanja
<Sky[x]> ok
<Sky[x]> aja to je spletnik zadej :)
<idioterna> upam da ne
<idioterna> je pa tut mozno ja
<Sky[x]> je ja sem sel gledat kontakt :D
<Sky[x]> http://youtu.be/1jMR4cHBwZE
<Seniorita> HADOOP ONLINE TRAINING |Video Tutorial | Hadoop Developer session @ Intellipaat, Big Data - Intro - YouTube
<Seniorita> »HADOOP ONLINE TRAINING Reach us at- https://intellipaat.com/hadoop-online-training/ Online Hadoop Training Programmes @ Intellipaat.com are trusted by more t...«
<CrazyLemon> uporablja kdo siolov tvin pa ogled nazaj?
<slax0r> tvin, to je un mobile app za silol tv?
<CrazyLemon> ni samo mobile app :)
<CrazyLemon> tudi tvin.si je :)
<slax0r> sm probu pred neki casa, pa me ni pritegnil, ker je kvaliteta hujsa kt ce bi blo sneman z krompirjem
<zdobersek> a web app as well?
<CrazyLemon> mene zanima slednji :)
<zdobersek> dayumn
<CrazyLemon> slax0r kvaliteta je odvisna od hitrosti povezave :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: pa če maš že dve televizije užgane, ti blokirajo :)
<dz0ny> kao "povezava ne zmore"
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nimam bandwidtha za 2 tvja :)
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: 4g...
<CrazyLemon> slax0r no pol bi mogu dobit 576p ali 720p.. odvisno od tega kaj kateri kanal ponuja
<CrazyLemon> matr.. očitno je ogromno težav ker tako dolgo še nisem čakal na svetovalca :)
<slax0r> ja...bi mogu :)
<slax0r> uzivajte
<slax0r> \o
<CrazyLemon> o//
<idioterna> srecno
<zdobersek> ~o~
<idioterna> js se grem mal s kolesam vozt
<upd> lučke ne pozabi :)
<idioterna> nabom
<zdobersek> as whiskey kabinet spraznu, ko si bil brez nadzora?
<idioterna> kdo?
<zdobersek> Vi
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] vargas: RE: blagajniški program  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42646#Comment_42646
<lynxlynxlynx> če kdo nima kaj za gledat, priporočam Fermat's Room
<netkat> lynxlynxlynx, ziher se konca k un πs kakim cvekom v glavi vsaj
<netkat> math horror movies:)
<lynxlynxlynx> nič cvekov, so pa mrtvi, ja
<lynxlynxlynx> ni nič zahtevne matematike noter
<netkat> to bi pol bil sele horror, cel film kakih dokazov
<lynxlynxlynx> ni nujno
<lynxlynxlynx> če znajo film naredit iz tega pa da ni čisti dokumentarec, že mora bit kaj zanimivega
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2454-1: Exiv2 vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2454-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2453-1: mime-support vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2453-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2452-1: NSS vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2452-1/
<Gregor3000> khm ali obstaja kak ppa za zdoom?
<CrazyLemon> !g zdoom ppa
<Seniorita> UbuntuUpdates - Package "gzdoom" (utopic 14.10) http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/gzdoom
<CrazyLemon> tf2 anyone?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ? R33D3M33R ?
<Gregor3000> ja gzdoom, kaj pa osnovni zdoom? ali je to 100% kompatibilna zadeva. enkrat sem šel jdoom (hexen nek dodatek), pa k sreči dokaj na začetku igre ugotovim da pri multiplayer ne ponudi orožja vsem igralcem. zdoom pa je delal brez težav.
<CrazyLemon> ne bi vedel
<Gregor3000> no sej zdej sem namestil prboom+ z ata malega :-)
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kaj je gzdoom oz. zdoom :)
<Gregor3000> 3 leta star pa doom Å¡pila, kaj bo rekla psihologinja :-O
<Gregor3000> ne ve če je sposoben, pa ga sprašuje če lahko krog nariše in črto pa mali noče. pol p ani bla več ziher a je s fantom ok, se razvija normalno? pa bi mu dali Kubuntu pa bi ji pokazal kaj zna :-D
<CrazyLemon> boš vidu, ko dobiš klic domov da mali riše krvave pošasti v vrtcu :D
<Gregor3000> ja pa ko bo vse v kockah (minecraft vsak dan....)
<CrazyLemon> Gregor3000 to je normalno da nočejo.. od sestre ni hotu niti govorit z njo pa je napisala svoje :)
<CrazyLemon> od sestrične ni hotla ponovit besede "šola".. ker se je bala da jo bodo v  šolo poslali :D
<Gregor3000> ja pa kaj to brezveze nekaj težijo otrokom...
<Gregor3000> mi moramo še enkrat it. tokrat mora mama pridit in ker nimamo varstva za ta čist malega bo še pač on šel zraven da bo cela štala tam.
<Gregor3000> mali govori tri jezike pa malo meša pa tudi ne razume vsega v slovenščini. pa saj bo.
<Gregor3000> menda je normalno za take da kasneje "spregovorijo" samo se pa potem zelo hitro novih jezikov naučijo.
<idioterna> kere jezike pa govorite z njim
<CrazyLemon> zihr python, java pa go
<CrazyLemon> :p
<Gregor3000> Ja jaz slovensko, mama indonezijsko, na računalniku in TV se pa angleško uči (gcompris, pa na tablici podobni programi)
<CrazyLemon> indonezijsko? zanimivo :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: meeh
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek torej ne.. mkay
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: what?
<R33D3M33R> Gregor3000: doomsday engine je top
<R33D3M33R> + snowberry
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2455-1: bsd-mailx vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2455-1/
<dz0ny> neresni http://cdn2.carlcheo.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/which-programming-language-should-i-learn-first-infographic.png
<Gregor3000> jdoom je ok, samo se mi na Kubuntu sesuva, v windows pa sem ugotovil da marsikaj manjka.
<R33D3M33R> dz0ny: hehe@php == ork :)
<R33D3M33R> Gregor3000: jaz sem preigral Doom 1 in 2 gor, niti sledu o kakem sesuvanju
<R33D3M33R> in to je 40 ur igranja
<R33D3M33R> na AMD fglrx! :)
<R33D3M33R> pa nisem izklapljal efektov, samo zagnal in tolkel :)
<Gregor3000> indonezijsko je bolj enostavno kot slovensko. ni sklanjatev, ni časov, ni spreganja...
<idioterna> a, taki so!
<Gregor3000> R33D3M33R: ja jaz sem na opensource. saj ne vem zakaj se sesuje. dela en čas lepo pol pa zmrzne. isto mi dela Enemy territory. supertuxcart, tuxracer, minecraft pa brez problemov dela
<Gregor3000> mogoče je tudi kaj z ramom narobe. ne vem.
<R33D3M33R> zanimivo, tudi na opensource gonilniku sem ga že zaganjal bp
<R33D3M33R> katera grafična pa?
<Gregor3000> mah cela tista kišta bi bila za menjat če bi bil denar...frankenstein sistem...
<Gregor3000> Radeon 9600
<Gregor3000> al je 9800
<Gregor3000> 9600
<Gregor3000> mamo Radeon 9600, DDR ram (1,3GB), IDE disk 60 GB, dokaj dober monitor in celeron E3300 mislim da 2,4 dualcore
<Gregor3000> je pa matična zanimiva, ker ia AGP in PCI priklop, pa ram ima 2 slota za DDR in 2 za DDR2 ampak max gre noter 2GB ram (ali DDr ali DDr2 ne pa oboje)
<R33D3M33R> aha, no to je pa druga zgodba ...
<Gregor3000> tako da razmišljam da bi nadgradil ram na 2GB ddr2, dal nov 1TB disk in dodal radeon HD 3650
<Sky[x]> radeon 9600XT sem pa jst imel hiih :D
<Gregor3000> bi se to izplačalo? malo bi se že podaljšalo življenje
<Gregor3000> sej ne vem lahko da se procesor pregreva. prej se je in sem dal novo pasto in ga na novo pritrdil ampak vseeno deluej med 50 in 60C, v mirovanju pa ene 40C
<Gregor3000> tako da imam namen tudi s psensor malo loge naredit da vidim če se zaradi pregrevanja sesuje
<R33D3M33R> če dobiš za poceni morda, drugače pa je AMD AM1 + 5350 poceni killer sistem. Ima pa samo 2 sata konektorja ...
<R33D3M33R> plato dobiš za pod 30€ novo
<R33D3M33R> 5350 je pa 55€
<R33D3M33R> gor vržeš en 50€ SSD
<R33D3M33R> pa 35€ daš za 4GB DDR3
<Gregor3000> ja ta drugi je pa Single core Athlo 3200+ 2,4Ghz in ima omenjeno Radeon hd 3650, ter 4GB ddr2 rama, nov disk pa windows xp, da se da kaka stara windows igra igrat LOL...
<Gregor3000> temu bi potem dal neko novo kartico za max 70 EUR
<Gregor3000> ja DDR2 ram je kar drag (2x dražji)
<R33D3M33R> a athlonu?
<Gregor3000> ja
<Gregor3000> :-)
<R33D3M33R> uf, ta najbrž že zdaj komaj dohaja grafično
<Gregor3000> ja prej sem mislil da bom kasneje dodal en dober dual ali hexa core, amapk do takrat da sem imel kaj denarja niso več delali za ta slot :-/
<Gregor3000> eh ne grafična dela mislim da na ene 400 mhz
<R33D3M33R> ampak to niti nima veze, Radeon hd 3650 je kar konkretna zadeva
<R33D3M33R> brez dvojedrnika je ne boš izkoristil
<Gregor3000> sej mam še enega s "podobno" konfiguracijo. samo tisti je pa res star. ma pa isti CPu, grafična je 9200 128MB, pa 1 GB ddr2 ram (do max 8 GB)
<R33D3M33R> no, tukaj je pa 9200 bottleneck :)
<Gregor3000> hja tako vse igre do nekje 2007 delajo pote datumu pa tu in tam kaka. navadno rabijo kartice več RAM, tale ima 512MB
<R33D3M33R> saj tudi če bi imela 1 GB ne bi bila sposobna iger, ki zahtevajo 1 GB poganjati
<Gregor3000> ja teg asmo dograjevali od leta 98 :-), pa je mislim da še sistemski disk originalen (10 GB) samo nekaj noče zbotat tako da zdaj ima kubuntu low fat gor
<R33D3M33R> problem je v tem, da je optimizacija grafično zahtevnejših iger zadnja leta precej slaba
<Gregor3000> no v glavnem zato sem razmišljal če nabvavim pa kaj pol crkne lahko še v drugem uporabim :-D
<Gregor3000> ja to pa je. včasih so bolj pazili zdaj jim niti ni terba
<Gregor3000> treba.
<Gregor3000> recimo kaj vse zmore Morrowind, ali pa Unreal tournament.
<Gregor3000> eh pa saj nimam časa več za igre kot sem ga včasih imel
<Gregor3000> samo na tem z 1,2 GB rama se pozna da nima veliko rama. 4 tabi v firefoxu, pa kak dolphin zadaj pa je okoli 1,1 GB zasedeno. pa že nekaj disk uporablja, ki je pa tako ali tako glasen in počasen
<Gregor3000> p amislil sem da mogoče z boljšo kartico bi se manj sesuvalo, čeprav to ni nujno v linux
<R33D3M33R> tele nadgradnje stare strojne opreme so jama brez dna ... :)
<R33D3M33R> lej, sem mnenja, da se da vsako platformo še enkrat v življenju nadgraditi
<R33D3M33R> več pa je bv
<R33D3M33R> sem šel iz enojedrnega semprona na dvojedrni athlon + menjal sem grafično: 3x pohitritev
<R33D3M33R> potem pa ni bilo več smiselno
<Gregor3000> ja sej to je...pa saj ko se ne bi stvar sesuvala ko daš nekaj malce bolj zahtevnega. lahko d aje kaj z gonilniki narobe.
<R33D3M33R> lahko je tudi napajalnik kriv
<R33D3M33R> ki ne zmore več
<R33D3M33R> še posebej če je noname
<Gregor3000> ker vem da sem včasih brez problema Urban teror (ok teg anisem porbla) pa ufo Ai dela ok malo počasneje zdaj sicer...
<R33D3M33R> ti ponavadi po več letih začnejo tenko piskati :)
<Gregor3000> napajalnik? na to nisem pomislil, mislim pa da je dokaj nov in ni no name
<Gregor3000> ker sem ga menjal ob sestavi
<R33D3M33R> aha
<Gregor3000> ne vem no...
<Gregor3000> se mi zdi da je prej bil no name noter potem pa ko sem nagrajeval...
<Gregor3000> kako se pa najlažje ena konfiguracija v wine prestavi? imam že en wineprefix imenovan wine in enega office (ja nekaj sem delal pa nisem ravno najbolje naredil). zdaj bi pa enega imenovan wine (z morrowindom) sem prestavil
<Gregor3000> a kar novega naredim pa vse noter prepišem?
<Gregor3000> iz drugega računalnika?
<R33D3M33R> saj lahko skopiraš,. potem pa registre združiš
<Gregor3000> me zanima če se bo morrowind v wine tudi sesul. diablo 2 dela ko urca in to z nekim openGL vmesnikom ali grafiko ali kaj je že
<R33D3M33R> drugače morrowind najbrž ne bo delal
<Gregor3000> aja? zakaj pa ne?
<R33D3M33R> ker ne bo vedel kje je nameščen pa take finte
<Gregor3000> aj ače ne zdručžim registrov
<Gregor3000> ja tisto ne bo delal. saj zato bi najraje celo wineprefix nekako prestavil
<R33D3M33R> to pa ne vem
<Gregor3000> eh bom porbal tu Å¡e enega kreirat in pol vse noter prestavit. vem da sem prej imel diablo "backup" tako narejen in je delalo ok :-)
<Gregor3000> oziroma Å¡e dela
<Gregor3000> ja bo treba kako napredovanje dobit da bo dnar za bolj hitre mašine :-)
<Gregor3000> sam bo prej kak loto dobitek.... haha
<Matthai> a ima kdo tukaj Firefox? a lahko skuša odpreti https://vpn.telefoncek.si/ ? Kaj javi?
<netkat> An error occurred during a connection to vpn.telefoncek.si. The OCSP server has no status for the certificate. (Error code: sec_error_ocsp_unknown_cert)
<netkat> lynx pa cist lepo odpre;)
<LorD_DDooM> ^^
<Matthai> aha... OSCP moram Å¡e updatat
<Matthai> imam v crontabu 2x dnevno
<LorD_DDooM> Midori odpre, FF pa ne
<Matthai> ampak sem zdajle spreminjal certe
<Matthai> un momemto...
<Matthai> hmm, v commandlineu mi sicer javi, da je OCSP response good
<Matthai> ampak izgleda, da rabi nekaj časa, sem bral, da do 12 ur, da se refresha
<idioterna> Matthai: ej ej
<dz0ny> idioterna: lol
<dz0ny> no luck today
<idioterna> sej je reku da lahko
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] bilko: RE: Kodi 14.0 je tukaj  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42647#Comment_42647
<pitastrudl> yo
<CrazyLemon> yo yo yo
<dz0ny> la la la
<pitastrudl> oh prevoz je dubu updejt
<pitastrudl> najs
#ubuntu-si 2015-01-08
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Flickr Upload App ‘Frogr’ Gets a New Look in Latest Update  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/uIPK8pBrdao/frogr-flickr-app-updated-csd-more
<zdobersek> jutro
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: blagajniški program  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42648#Comment_42648
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Kodi 14.0 je tukaj  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42649#Comment_42649
<napsy> dan
<zdobersek> napsy: a je visionectov tablet rootable?
<napsy> zdobersek: nop
<napsy> ker ni root uporabnika :)
<zdobersek> meh, je unlocked?
<napsy> ni android tablet
<napsy> mamo custom os gor
<zdobersek> kter bootloader?
<napsy> custom je vse
<zdobersek> a je ubuntu?!?!
<zdobersek> :>
<napsy> you know it, pa unity mal predelan :P
<zdobersek> kter GPU?
<napsy> ta najbolsi :)
<zdobersek> ^ THE GUY WITH AN NDA
<napsy> hehe
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/kAvg6Yr.jpg
<napsy> see, it's not so bad
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> dons je cel internet polhn muhamedov
<idioterna> https://i.imgur.com/yUPvQjH.jpg
<napsy> lol
<zdobersek> ma dej
<zdobersek> zddosal nam bojo kanal!
<idioterna> don't shoot the messenger!
<idioterna> 09:11<@idioterna> first they came for the whoever then someone else then jews and then niggers
<idioterna> 09:12<@idioterna> and when i thought they'd come for me, there was nobody left to get me
<napsy> aa, to delas da sebe scitis? :)
<slax0r> saj ma op, ne rabi vec zascite :P
<napsy> ve kdo, a celoten rtv prispevek gre pol tut dejansk v RTV budget?
<mihaweb> nekaj udbomafija pobere
<zdobersek> nekaj tudi jaz
<idioterna> jaz ne placujem prispevka
<dz0ny> napsy: to se sliš kot NIH sindrom :>
<idioterna> dokler arhiv rtv ne bo javno dostopen ne vidim razloga, da bi podpiral organizacijo
<napsy> dz0ny: NIH?
<idioterna> ne ves kaj je NIH?
<napsy> nop
<dz0ny> Not Invented Here
<napsy> aja, ka pa si mel v mislih to?
<idioterna> custom os :)
<dz0ny> 08:48	napsy	mamo custom os gor
<dz0ny> 08:51	zdobersek	kter bootloader?
<dz0ny> 08:51	napsy	custom je vse
<napsy> aja
<napsy> ne, vse je nase
<idioterna> ja, zakaj? :)
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> ti delas za juxija?
<napsy> jup
<idioterna> pol razumem, k android najbrz ni prevec prijazen do eink
<idioterna> displaya
<napsy> nop
<napsy> zdj je ze druga iteracija os-a
<idioterna> mi mamo zdaj uno vaso neko kva je ze
<idioterna> eno zensko ime ma
<idioterna> nalimano na vrata sejne sobe
<napsy> aja
<napsy> joan
<idioterna> joan?
<idioterna> ja
<napsy> ja, vem :)
<napsy> a se nagaja kj?
<idioterna> afaik ni nc kej dost nagajala
<idioterna> kar je so pa povedal i guess
<napsy> kul :)
<zdobersek> !context
<idioterna> joan je en tak tablet k ga nalepis na vrata sejne sobe
<idioterna> pa pol pise gor kaj se trenutno not dogaja
<idioterna> oz. ce je frej pise da je frej pa kdaj je nasledna stvar not scheduled
<idioterna> pa pac poveze se z gugl koledarjem nekako ce sm prov razumel
<napsy> jup, lahka rezerviras prek exchange al pa google calendar
<idioterna> exchange?
<idioterna> to noben ne uporabla.
<napsy> bil je en request celo
<napsy> od ene stranke :)
<napsy> pa smo moral naredit
<lynxlynxlynx> uf kakšen overengineering
<lynxlynxlynx> namesto kukala
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> :)
<napsy> nam prav pride
<zdobersek> steklena stena, pa je zadeva resena
<napsy> ko mja, gre se za rezervacije
<CrazyLemon> kako bo pol direktor sexal v sejni sobi?? a zdobersek ? o tem pa nisi razmišljal ane!
<napsy> da ne pridejo kake stvari navzkriz .. in prisilni izgon iz sejne
<napsy> aja
<napsy> http://www.joanassistant.com/
<Seniorita> Joan | Conference Room Assistant
<Seniorita> »Joan provides flawless meeting scheduling and prevents interruptions of the meeting in progress.«
<lynxlynxlynx> a ni koledar za urnikovanje?
<napsy> point tega je da mas koledar prikazan na napravi
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak čestitam za uspešno ustvarjanje umetnih potreb
<napsy> dunno, kot pravim, nam kr prav pride
<napsy> mogoc se sam nisi bil v taksni situaciji
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: RE: [12.04] Težava pri dostopanju do mount-anega Samba share-a  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42650#Comment_42650
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž majo vsi vedno pri roki napravo, prek katere bi lahko preverili urnik
<lynxlynxlynx> če ni telefon/tablica, pa kak računalnik
<lynxlynxlynx> pa starošolske metode ala vprašaj tajnico
<napsy> v vecjih podjeti je to zamudno
<napsy> plus mas insta book
<napsy> in lahka takoj oddas rezervacijo
<Sky[x]> napsy: a ste preimenovali un vas app na tablici c lokalih na ?
<napsy> predstavli si 10 trznikov in vsak ma neke svoje zamisli za tist dan
<napsy> Sky[x]: geoffrey, ja
<napsy> Sky[x]: http://www.tabletopgeoffrey.com/
<Seniorita> Geoffrey
<Seniorita> »The first electronic butler for your bar, restaurant or cafe. Digital touchscreen tabletop ordering done right.«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: RE: Nov forum Ubuntu.si  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42651#Comment_42651
<lynxlynxlynx> zanič workflow / management, nič drugega
<napsy> lynxlynxlynx: in tega je precej
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak ti si del stvariteljev, zato razumem, da si težko objektiven
<napsy> lynxlynxlynx: ne, razumem problem
<napsy> no tut neki subjektivnosti bo zravn, res
<napsy> takole ko slisim zgodbe so stranke precej zadovolne
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<zdobersek> napsy: kako boste monetiziral?
<napsy> hja
<napsy> predlagam da se dobis z direktorjem ;)
<zdobersek> 'this conference room is currently booked, but look at all these hotels in Cannes and their brilliant conference rooms ...'
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<lynxlynxlynx> "on hold" muziko začne špilat
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Nov forum Ubuntu.si  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42652#Comment_42652
<napsy> al pa ona trobenta, wha, whaaa
<dz0ny> napsy: kolk pa košta ta naročnina?
<dz0ny> na natakarja?
<napsy> na mizo
<zdobersek> spodjedate delovna mesta!
<napsy> nah
<dz0ny> kolk je to v €?
<napsy> zarad hitrejsega obrata miz so ponekod se mogl zaposlit osebje in kuharje
<napsy> dz0ny: ne vem tocn kak je zdaj model
<dz0ny> 10€
<dz0ny> 100€
<napsy> neki casa je blo 66 centov/dlancnik/mesec
<napsy> zdj pa ne vem ce se se na tak nacin trzi
<dz0ny> cheap
<napsy> mhm
<napsy> skor prevc .. sam vecina gostilnicarjev so itak barabe
<napsy> ce bi blo drazje nebi vzel
<zdobersek> napsy: a pol celo nc ne prsparajo
<napsy> valda presparajo, vec dnarja lahka operejo
<dz0ny> pa še več je treba delat
<dz0ny> :>
<zdobersek> vrzes AdSense v interface, pa zacne kazat reklame za sosednjo gostilno ...
<napsy> ceprav zdaj je res ze tezje zarad davcnih blagajn
<napsy> prej pa so kradl ko pr norcih
<zdobersek> pa narediste E-Vida tablco
<napsy> http://i.imgur.com/qVKEitN.jpg
<napsy> lubrikat pretty much
<napsy> http://imgur.com/a/X2dT5
<Seniorita> Cartoonists around the world respond - Imgur
<Seniorita> »The most viral images on the internet, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
<napsy> ah barbra streisand effect
<zdobersek> BARBRA STREISAND
<zdobersek> *** melody ***
<mihaweb> napsy: http://www.ar15.com/media/mediaFiles/313449/55361.JPG
<napsy> hell yea
<zdobersek> koga?
<napsy> kill them all
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0LAzFB0Qh8    watt up bitchez!
<Seniorita> WattUp Demo - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Energous CTO Michael Leabman demonstrates WattUp technology.«
<jabuk> http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/250/605/7c6.gif
<idioterna> men je pa vsec da tok muslimanov protestira v parizu
<idioterna> sej naciji itak pravjo da to morjo zato k majo u koranu neka navodila
<idioterna> da dokler niso v vecini se morjo pridne delat
<idioterna> how insulting
<mihaweb> idioterna: ma po kriterijih ISIS in podobnih, itak to niso pravi muslimani. irelavantno
<mihaweb> pm, nodejs sha1 vrne drugačno vrednost kot browser sha1
<mihaweb> zdaj ne vem kir ni  pravi, tekst zgleda enak (JSON.stringify)
<Sky[x]> mihaweb: kaksni cudni znaki ali pa presledki ?
<Sky[x]> dej se preveri dolzino obeh za foro :)
<mihaweb> gledam
<mihaweb> dobro, zdaj zgleda vse osveženo, že prej skapiral, da nekaj z \n in \t bilo
<mihaweb> obe strani pa http://www.tools4noobs.com/online_php_functions/sha1/ pravijo isto. bo že prav :D
<Seniorita> Online sha1() function - Online PHP functions
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Install The Official Telegram Desktop App In Ubuntu Or Linux Mint Via PPA  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/6obuCyKwoVY/install-official-telegram-desktop-app.html
<idioterna> mihaweb: itak da ne
<idioterna> sam je vec teh k niso pravi
<idioterna> tko da
<idioterna> we need only wait
<mihaweb> idioterna: situacija je isto, kot če imaš v kleti podgane.
<mihaweb> nesprejemljivo.
<mihaweb> mačka, strup, napalm, nuke. karkoli.
<mihaweb> recimo morda bodo francozi spet začeli giljotino uporabljat.
<mihaweb> ne gre drugače.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: like WattUp I got them video editing skillz
<idioterna> mihaweb: sej ti ves da je tko nastala sovjetska zveza, ane?
<idioterna> da so probal vse podgane pobit
<idioterna> pa se jit lustracijo vseh k so mel v carski rusiji sluzbo
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Intel ‘Compute Stick’ Is an $89 Chromecast-size PC That Runs Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/R0sdSdAk0sg/intel-compute-stick-specs-ubuntu-version
<mihaweb> tole bi bilo čist kul, če bi imelo 4gb rama
<mihaweb> kaj naj z 2gb počnem
<zdobersek> tisto, kar bi s 4gb
<mihaweb> ne gre. 2.5gb gre za eye candy. rabim 4gb.
<zdobersek> ... ksn eye candy?
<mihaweb> Sky[x]: našel problem, nodejs nima utf-8 default
<mihaweb> var shasum = crypto.createHash('sha1'); 	shasum.update(str,"utf-8");
<mihaweb> tole je pa prav
<Sky[x]> zanimivo :)
<mihaweb> seveda :D
<napsy> pozna kdo linux orodje za network load testing
<idioterna> napsy: kernel network packet generator?
<idioterna> v kernelu je ze od kernela 2.2 naprej
<napsy> um
<napsy> stress
<napsy> ze mam :)
<napsy> thx
<napsy> sudo nping -c 500000 --rate 1000 --tcp --data-length 1500 -g 2000 -p 2000 192.168.1.1-255
<napsy> ce se kdo hoce poigrat :P
<mihaweb> da ne bom prevajal.. mysql... can i use "foreign key" for something that is not primary key?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> aja, ja, seveda lahko
<idioterna> samo index vseen rabs
<mihaweb> idioterna: sintaksa mi ni jasna
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: [12.04] Težava pri dostopanju do mount-anega Samba share-a  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42653#Comment_42653
<zdobersek> Ou est Jesuis Charlie?
<idioterna> Je suis Char Li.
<missero> Če dobim SSH dostop do strežnika (uporabljam hostko.si), ali lahko namestim ror ali pa node server preko?
<slax0r> dvomim da bos dobil root access..
<missero> kaj pa če ni root access, ali lahko definiram virtual hosts v svoji httpd.conf datoteki?
<missero> in potem restartam apache
<idioterna> #‎JeSuisAhmed‬ is much, much more profound. Ahmed was the police officer who was killed on the pavement near the magazine's office. He was of course Muslim - a Muslim who died trying to protect the staff of a magazine that revelled in insulting his religion. Charlie is no hero. Ahmed was.
<slax0r> missero: take a guess...
<dz0ny> sigh
<dz0ny> Forthcoming OpenSSL releases 1.0.1k, 1.0.0p and 0.9.8zd
<idioterna> what
<idioterna> odkar libressl people tolk delajo se ful vec stvari najde
<lynxlynxlynx> 1 file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/suzana.nikodijevic.GS.000/My%20Documents/Downloads/Zakon_za_zdruzenija_i_fondacii.pdf <-- makedonci v eu
<lynxlynxlynx> footnote
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Install SMPlayer With mpv Support In Ubuntu Or Linux Mint  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/-iBxbidSEZU/how-to-install-smplayer-with-mpv.html
<idioterna> http://2015.djangocon.eu/news/boy-band-disrupts-djangocon-europe/
<Seniorita> Boy band disrupts DjangoCon Europe
<Seniorita> »After we made our plans and our announcements, One Direction announced their own mega-event in Cardiff - right in the middle of DjangoCon Europe.«
<zdobersek> safe roads in murica! http://www.economist.com/news/united-states/21638140-gun-now-more-likely-kill-you-car-bangers-v-bullets
<Seniorita> Americans and their cars (1): Bangers v bullets | The Economist
<Seniorita> »Safer with an open-top Corvette ACCORDING to data gathered by the Centres for Disease Control (CDC), deaths caused by cars in America are in long-term decline....«
<idioterna> https://slack-files.com/files-tmb/T024VACMF-F03AMLKCK-a32557fa0c/img_20150108_174959_1024.png
<Seniorita> Slack
<idioterna> no idea why this is png
<Sky[x]> idioterna: uporabljas Slack _
<idioterna> tut ja
<idioterna> sodelovc me je sliku pa ke pejstnu
<Sky[x]> aha
<CrazyLemon> stupid vps
<CrazyLemon> pa stupid https everywhere
<CrazyLemon> kr infinite zanke dela
<CrazyLemon> no..delno :)
<lynxlynxlynx> delno neskončno :s
<CrazyLemon> mja.. delno je kriv https everywhere delno pa admin ki je naštimal redirekt iz https->http :D
<CrazyLemon> in pol https->http by config..nato https everywhere zahteva spet https
<CrazyLemon> in tako v nedogled :)
<Gregor3000> to sem jaz enkrat nekaj podobnega naredil. en IP sem usmeril na drugega drugega pa nazaj pa se mu je malo zmešalo... :-)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2456-1: GNU cpio vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2456-1/
<netkat> https://archive.org/details/softwarelibrary_msdos_games mal spama, d se mi Sky[x] ne razvadi:)
<Seniorita> Software Library: MS-DOS Games : Free Software : Download & Streaming : Internet Archive
<Seniorita> »Software for MS-DOS machines that represent entertainment and games. The collection includes action, strategy, adventure and other unique genres of game and entertainment software. Through the use of the EM-DOSBOX in-browser emulator, these programs are bootable and playable. Please be aware this...«
<Gregor3000> a intel bo pa dal ubuntu na lušten PC na palčki samo ne vem zakaj mora biti na slabši mašini kot je windows
<netkat> k winsi rabjo vesolje d laufajo, al kk ze? o.O
<dz0ny> Gregor3000: win8.1 bo lahko tud gor
<dz0ny> po izbiri boš mel
<zdobersek> .gif kennedy because it's hard
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/kXNeJMWyEwv7i/giphy.gif
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ateh7hnEnik
<Seniorita> John F. Kennedy's inspirational speech: "We choose to go to the Moon." - YouTube
<Seniorita> »"We do these things not because they are easy, but because they are hard" -John F. Kennedy, Rice University, Sept. 12, 1962 This is short version of the hist...«
<Gregor3000> ja izbira bo ali mali z ubutnu ali veliki z windows. pa ubuntu po mojem praktično nima prostora. kaj ti bo 8GB? pa sam 1 GB rama... ccc
<Gregor3000> od 8 GB ga bo ene 7 GB zasedel sistem
<Gregor3000> to je isto kot android telefoni z 4GB flahs spomina lai 8 gb
<Gregor3000> bleh
<zdobersek> Crazy Le Mon
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-30735673
<Seniorita> BBC News - Russia says drivers must not have 'sex disorders'
<Seniorita> »Russia says transsexual and transgender people will be barred from driving on medical grounds, in a controversial move.«
<zdobersek> can they have a vagina?
<idioterna> only if it's traditional
<zdobersek> ooh, good catch
<upd> http://pdblagajana.blogspot.com/ vabljeni na pohod jutri!
<Seniorita> Planinsko društvo Blagajana Polhov Gradec
<lynxlynxlynx> upd: kam? tam so same stare novice
<upd> podoh na grmado je jutri
<idioterna> podoh :)
<lynxlynxlynx> polhograjsko? eeeh
<lynxlynxlynx> zdaj ko ni za smučat je za pikat
<lynxlynxlynx> pg je taka za pred šihtom, če maš blizu
<idioterna> nimam bliz
<upd> lynxlynxlynx, odvisno, mi gremo iz pg do vrha pa pol do mehačka pa okol nazaj je kr ene 3-4h hoje
<lynxlynxlynx> mnja
<lynxlynxlynx> flexibilni čas <3
<lynxlynxlynx> v resnici so tolk čudne razmere, da še za pikat ni
<lynxlynxlynx> ljubelj je čista žalost
<Sky[x]> kere dos igre spilate ? :D
<upd> gorske
<idioterna> Sky[x]: zakaj dos igre?
<Sky[x]> neki so ji ven dan online za igranje
<Sky[x]> https://archive.org/details/softwarelibrary_msdos_showcase
<Seniorita> Software Library: MS-DOS Showcase : Free Software : Download & Streaming : Internet Archive
<Sky[x]> mislm da je tale url :)
<Seniorita> »This collection is a hand-picked set of selections from the MS-DOS Software Library of the Internet Archive. They've been chosen because they represent major parts of the MS-DOS story, because they are particularly impressive, and because they're fun. The intention is to eventually link these games...«
<lynxlynxlynx> kakšen c&c, to je delalo še v dosu
<Sky[x]> stunts pa doom sem igral :D
#ubuntu-si 2015-01-09
<napsy> jutro
<mihaweb> http://trade.ec.europa.eu/doclib/press/index.cfm?id=1231&title=European-Commission-publishes-TTIP-legal-texts-as-part-of-transparency-initiative
<Seniorita> European Commission publishes TTIP legal texts as part of transparency initiative - Trade - European Commission
<Seniorita> »EU Trade relations with United States. Facts, figures, latest developments and archives.«
<mihaweb> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-01-08/thursday-humor-serve-and-protect-and-shoot-minorities
<Seniorita> Thursday Humor: To Serve And To Protect... And "To Shoot Minorities" | Zero Hedge
<Seniorita> »Career-ending mistake, or the biggest Freudian slip in history?«
<napsy> ugh
<napsy> error: Commit d309263ed4178d5ef775bc5df83806da455cd6fd is a merge but no -m option was given.                                                                   │gateway 2015/01/09 09:05:04.002290 [INFO] '26002500-1447-3330-3135-353800000000' <- Koala (id       0xf1, 68 bytes)
<napsy> oz.
<napsy> error: Commit d309263ed4178d5ef775bc5df83806da455cd6fd is a merge but no -m option was given.
<napsy> en commit mi noce cherry-pickat, kok to pohendlat?
<mihaweb> http://www.theguardian.com/society/guardianwitness-blog/2015/jan/08/surviving-night-nhs-hospital-a-and-e-doctors-story
<Seniorita> Surviving a night in A&E: a doctor’s story | Society | The Guardian
<Seniorita> »A senior registrar at an NHS teaching hospital gives an account of a night shift, handling life, death and too many trivial decisions«
<lynxlynxlynx> napsy: glej log in izberi dejanski commit, ki ga hočeš
<lynxlynxlynx> če hočeš cel branch, merge
<napsy> lynxlynxlynx: ustimu
<napsy> thx vseen
<napsy> je sel kdo uceri na zborovanje na preserca?
<idioterna> kasno zborovanje
<napsy> zarad tistega pokola v parizu
<idioterna> aja eh
<idioterna> sej bo se ksn :)
<napsy> nameravas it?
<mihaweb> ah ja, ta zborovanja so čisto brezveze.
<mihaweb> imamo NATO in čas je, da ta ukrepa
<idioterna> napsy: se ksn pokol mislm.
<idioterna> mihaweb: a da bi kr predmestja pariza zbombardiral, al kaj si mislu
<mihaweb> idioterna: recimo, saj se ve, katera predmestja? :D
<idioterna> vemo kera, ja
<idioterna> v enem od teh "arabskih" predmestij v najemu zivi moj kolega, ki pise doktorat iz financnega prava
<mihaweb> no saj
<idioterna> sicer je slovenc, revez je tut krscen
<idioterna> ampak to je majhna kolateralna skoda, i guess
<mihaweb> saj razumeš!
<idioterna> res ne vidm kako bi lahko nato uporabl prot religiji
<idioterna> prot religiji se uporablja karikature.
<mihaweb> NATO uporabiš, da lahko karikaturistu v miru delajo
<mihaweb> saj se točno ve katerih 1000 ali koliko idiotov v evropi bo naredilo tako sranje
<napsy> mihaweb: in bos tistih 1000 aretiral pod predpostavko da bodo neki zlobnega naredil?
<mihaweb> na počitnice bi šli ja. dokler se ne umiri situacija.
<napsy> na, pocitnice, 'taborit'
<napsy> ane ;)
<mihaweb> ja. hudiča, saj sem za svobodo pa to, ampak...
<mihaweb> predaleč je tole šlo
<napsy> nek sm to ze slisu
<lynxlynxlynx> zakaj pol nato izraela ne zruši?
<lynxlynxlynx> preemptive stvari se rade kar nekako zavlečejo
<mihaweb> ker se izrael brani pred takimi
<mihaweb> v parizu se to zgodi enkrat na par let, izrael vsak dan dobi tako porcijo
<lynxlynxlynx> dela jim pa podobno nazaj?
<mihaweb> niti ne.
<napsy> ne?
<mihaweb> ne.
<lynxlynxlynx> :D
<napsy> I see, genocidi pa to ne steje
<mihaweb> lej bi podpiral palestince, če bi ti hoteli samostojnost in mir. pa nočejo tega.
<napsy> dude
<mihaweb> hočejo izbrisati izrael.
<mihaweb> pa bodo pač oni izbrisani.
<napsy> kak bi se ti pocutu ce ti najprej strgajo vse kar na seb, pol ti pa ponudijo roko
<napsy> *kar mas
<mihaweb> nisem ne jaz ne izrael kriv, če imajo palestinci čudne voditelje in prijatelje od 1948 dalje
<mihaweb> so mislili, da bodo izbrisali izrael, že parkrat, pa vedno izrael zmaga. pol pa jočejo kako se jim godi krivica.
<mihaweb> jeba no
<napsy> palestinci majo cudne sosede od 1948
<lynxlynxlynx> vsaka žival, ki jo boš tlačil v vedno manjše kletke bo besna
<mihaweb> lynxlynxlynx: smola. ampak palestinci si sami jamo kopljejo že ves čas.
<lynxlynxlynx> suure
<napsy> to pa mors razlozit
<mihaweb> če bi dali 1948 mir bi imeli polovico britanske palestine in lepo življenje, kot ga ima izrael
<mihaweb> ampak palestinci so rajši izbrali vojno
<lynxlynxlynx> underdog je vsega kriv
<mihaweb> lynxlynxlynx: izrael je dvakrat komaj preživel te nore arabce, od takrat pač ne tvegajo
<mihaweb> palestinci pa se še vedno niso ničesar naučili
<lynxlynxlynx> 48 je 70 let nazaj
<mihaweb> pa 1967
<lynxlynxlynx> a je tvoj argument da so izraelci sami sds tipi?
<mihaweb> ne?
<lynxlynxlynx> tako zgleda
<mihaweb> hudič je samo, da po vojni 1967 izrael malo uredil meje po svoje in se tam namestil. poleg kolonizacije in takih razlogov, je razlog tudi v tem, da tako pač lažje zavaruje meje.
<mihaweb> tiste meje 1948 bi bile ok, če bi bili palestinci miroljubni
<mihaweb> pa očitno niso
<napsy> mihaweb: to ves da izraela pred 2. svetovno ni blo?
<mihaweb> tudi palestincev ni bilo
<napsy> ugibi kok so oni zemlo dobil?
<mihaweb> bili so jordanci pod britansko mandatno palestino
<napsy> point je, da je tam zivelo muslimansko ljudstvo, po 48 pa so evropejci neselil zide
<mihaweb> slabo poznaš zgodovino napsy
<napsy> razloz pl
<napsy> pol*
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: RE: [12.04] Težava pri dostopanju do mount-anega Samba share-a  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42654#Comment_42654
<mihaweb> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_Mandate_for_Palestine_%28legal_instrument%29 http://www.filastin.at/1900.shtml http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haganah
<Seniorita> British Mandate for Palestine (legal instrument) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<mihaweb> napsy: poln strani imaš
<napsy> bom pocekiru
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: RE: Nov forum Ubuntu.si  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42655#Comment_42655
<zdobersek> nutella no' mo'
<dz0ny> a?
<zdobersek> spraznu glaz
<idioterna> premejhn glaz
<Sky[x]> jt nutelle raj ne kupim vec resno :)
<Sky[x]> ce je ni je tudi ne jem :)
<zdobersek> pol jo pa kup za spas
<slax0r> nutela je yuck
 * slax0r hides
<idioterna> send it over
<idioterna> we can handle yuck
<Sky[x]> zdobersek: ce jo kupm jo bom celo pojedu takoj in ravno zato jo ne kupim :)
<zdobersek> vec za nas potem
<slax0r> idioterna: NEVAR!
<slax0r> nutela = bacon = my precious
 * LorD_DDooM paints his TBR-PRIME with nutella camo.
<slax0r> I'm an idiot -.-
<slax0r> hotu sm commit sam en file, git commit -a -.0
<slax0r> -.-*
<idioterna> kr grozn
<idioterna> revertn commit pa se enkrat
<slax0r> mja...bom kr pro log skopiral, k sm napisal skor celo biblijo :P
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: a ga mas? :P
<LorD_DDooM> slax0r: nope...imam pa dost nutelle :P
<slax0r> pff, surat
<slax0r> http://www.inled.si/led_trakovi/led_trakovi_pribor/konektor_za_8mm_LED_trakove_prikljucni_alu
<Seniorita> Priključki in kabli : Konektor za LED trakove - PRIKLJUČNI - za ALU profile
<Seniorita> »Konektor za 8mm LED trakove - PRIKLJUČNI - Konektor je namenjen povezavi LED traku z napajalnikom.«
<slax0r> kaj takega se da dobit za tist ledtrak ki je oblit v plastiko?
<Sky[x]> jebeni spam grr
<zdobersek> rawr
<Sky[x]> a so ste vedl da lahko curlu podas referral in ti fejka referral
<zdobersek> whaaaa
<dz0ny> ja sej je header
<Sky[x]> se vedno mam problem z referral traffic spam pa sem oboje blokiral na nginx grrr
<dz0ny> ja
<zdobersek> rawr
<dz0ny> ne boš tistega moral
<dz0ny> oni so ti hijackal GA id
<dz0ny> in tist js se ne izvede na tvojemu site ne na serverju
<dz0ny> pač pa v uproabnikovem browserju
<dz0ny> spremeni GA
<dz0ny> id
<Sky[x]> sam to se bo potem spet ponovilo ko ga spremenim ?
<dz0ny> al pa un blocker v GA vključ
<dz0ny> verjetno
<Sky[x]> blocker v GA sem ze vkljucil pa ni nic boljs :)
<dz0ny> pol bos moral server side tracking dat
<dz0ny> !g GA beacon
<Seniorita> Using a Beacon Image for GitHub, Website and Email Analytics http://www.sitepoint.com/using-beacon-image-github-website-email-analytics/
<dz0ny> !g google analytics beacon documentation
<Seniorita> Configuring PageSpeed Filters - Google Developers https://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/module/config_filters
<dz0ny> https://developers.google.com/analytics/devguides/collection/protocol/v1/reference
<dz0ny> ^^
<Sky[x]> do zdj mam 9 obiskov 8 iz enga pa 1 iz druga da vidmo ce bo kej boljs
<Sky[x]> za danes
<Seniorita> Measurement Protocol Reference - Google Analytics — Google Developers
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: sej ce nginx nekomu vrne 403, ker ga blokira bi to moral videti v logu an ?
<dz0ny> da
<idioterna> Matthai: dons ponoc bom rebutu
<idioterna> Matthai: a bo ok?
<Matthai> ok
<Matthai> ob kateri uri?
<idioterna> kdaj ti pa najbolj ustreza?
<idioterna> naceloma sem mislu med 1 in 3 zjutraj
<CrazyLemon> stupid vps
<Sky[x]> what ? :>
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Nov forum Ubuntu.si  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42656#Comment_42656
<CrazyLemon> ma ram crknu pa bodo dodali novo palčko
<CrazyLemon> in bo spet kakšno uro offline
<Sky[x]> auch
<Sky[x]> kje pa mas ta vps ?
<CrazyLemon> nekje v nemčiji je
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a to un za 5€ na leto=
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny 8!
<CrazyLemon> ja :D
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> kolk mas pa kej spec ?
<Sky[x]> kaksne*
<CrazyLemon> !g megavz
<Seniorita> MegaVZ.com http://megavz.com/
<zdobersek> TIL da se je pametno zadolzit, da se mi dvigne zivljenjski standard
<zdobersek> http://www.siol.net/novice/rubrikon/siolov_intervju/2015/01/egon_zakrajsek.aspx
<Seniorita> Kaj moramo narediti, če želimo v Sloveniji živeti bolje | Intervju tedna - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Na eni strani so močni sindikati in javni sektor. Na drugi strani so mladi, ki delajo v brutalnih tržnih razmerah. Na te ljudi se v Sloveniji zgrnejo vsi šoki, opozarja ekonomist Egon Zakrajšek.«
<zdobersek> vsi na pragu/pod pragom revscine so navudesni nad idejo.
<CrazyLemon> seveda..kdo ne bi bil! moar money!
<zdobersek> moar car!
<zdobersek> moar nutella!
<CrazyLemon> moar everything!
<zdobersek> moar debt!
<CrazyLemon> lots moar!
<zdobersek> moar moar!
<idioterna> let's moar.
<Matthai> idioterna, to je čisto OK
<idioterna> Matthai: zmenen, zjutraj bom na ircu, ce bos rabil pomoc pri bootanju
<Matthai> super
<Matthai> tnx
<zdobersek> TIL da so transvestiti in transseuksualci le ljudje s spolnim fetisem http://www.siol.net/novice/svet/2015/01/prepoved_voznje_rusija.aspx
<Seniorita> Rusija ljudem s spolnimi fetiši prepovedala voziti avtomobil | Svet - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Zakon je že deležen ostrih kritik aktivistov za človekove pravice, pa tudi vidne svetovalke Kremlja Jelene Masjuk, po mnenju katere gre za kršenje človekovih pravic ruskih državljanov.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you have learned a lot today didnt you
<zdobersek> LERNEN LERNEN JEDEN TAG
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: tf2?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zvečer :)
<zdobersek> kk
<slax0r> tf2 sucks :P
<CrazyLemon> only if you arent good enough :P
<zdobersek> ^ not good enough
<slax0r> ah, ce je lame :P
<CrazyLemon> http://www.program-podezelja.si/sl/22-vsebina-prp-2014-2020/265-6-1-2015-foto-natecaj-moje-podezelje
<Seniorita> 7. 1. 2015 - Foto natečaj »MOJE PODEŽELJE«
<Seniorita> »Kratek opis: Program razvoja podeželja je skupni programski dokument Slovenije in Evropske komisije, ki predstavlja programsko osnovo za črpanje sredstev iz EKSRP.«
<CrazyLemon> evo idioterna ..ti rad slikaš
<idioterna> mhm
<zdobersek> sebe
<zdobersek> golega
<zdobersek> vcasih
<zdobersek> kar ni nic narobe, seveda
<CrazyLemon> seveda
<idioterna> js sebe nc golega ne slikam
<idioterna> tist me je suni
<CrazyLemon> lej.. sej je napisal da ni s tem nič narobe
<CrazyLemon> its OK!
<idioterna> ja kako ni narobe
<idioterna> seveda je narobe
<idioterna> ne mors se sam slikat
<idioterna> it's against the rules
<CrazyLemon> but why.. seveda se lahko!
<idioterna> no, razn ce uporabis zakasnjeni sprozilec
<idioterna> al kva je ze un
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne ga poslušat.. ti se kar slikaj sam
<CrazyLemon> pa ne rabiš objavit
<zdobersek> selfie? ne?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne.. its OK!
<idioterna> ja ni ane
<idioterna> fotografska cast ti ne dovoli tega
<idioterna> ce hoces sebe slikat rabis tripod
<zdobersek> sej si ti kot clovesko bitje tripod
<idioterna> bi.
<idioterna> bipod.
<idioterna> nimam repa!
<zdobersek> mas pa vagina dongle
<napsy> https://www.facebook.com/events/1577585345788980/?ref=3&ref_newsfeed_story_type=regular
<Seniorita> Marty McFly Welcome Party | Facebook
<upd> to bi pa se še jaz prijavil če bi imel kak dober fotoaparat
<slax0r> upd: za dobro sliko ne rabis dobrega fotoaparata, se da tudi z cenejsimi kaj pametnega naredit ce imas zilico za to in za photoshop :P
<napsy> ti pa precej olajsa delo
<slax0r> no ja...
<napsy> pa za hd, low-light, fast scenes .. ti nic druzga ne pomaga kakor dobr aparat
<slax0r> ce nimas zilice za dobro sliko zajet ti fotoaparat nic ne pomaga
<napsy> to tut
<napsy> preden kj drazjega kupis je kul met kj pocen
<napsy> pa se na kak krozek vpisat pa literaturo dobit
<napsy> se da tut vse naucit
<slax0r> za ucit je masinca za ~200eur vec kot dovolj
<napsy> aha
<slax0r> ko pa ugotovis da ti to lezi in se hoces z tem ukvarjat pa kar dobr odpret denarnco :)
<slax0r> sm mel d40 nikona, je kr kul, sam ni casa...zdaj niti nimam tolk casa ali volje da bi ga na servis poslal :)
<CrazyLemon> idioterna kdaj boš dobu e-avto?
<zdobersek> teslo?
<CrazyLemon> a-a :(
<CrazyLemon> japonca
<CrazyLemon> http://www.elektro-crpalke.si/
<zdobersek> tesla-san?
<Seniorita> Elektro črpalke > Slovenski iskalnik polnilnih postaj za električna vozila
<CrazyLemon> sploh nisem vedel da je TOLIKO polnilnih postaj pri nas :)
<CrazyLemon> sicer ok.. večina je 3kW ampak je kar nekaj 22kW
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ne se hmal
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: verjetno jeseni, ko babica zacne froce v mesto vozit v solo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: [12.04] Težave pri priklopu mrežnega diska  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6272/12-04-tezave-pri-priklopu-mreznega-diska
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Juro: Namestitev moonlight  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6273/namestitev-moonlight
<CrazyLemon> !g vanilla jumptotop github
<Seniorita> Vanilla-Plugins/class.jumptotop.plugin.php at master ... - GitHub https://github.com/hgtonight/Vanilla-Plugins/blob/master/JumpToTop/class.jumptotop.plugin.php
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Namestitev moonlight  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42657#Comment_42657
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Juro: RE: Namestitev moonlight  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42658#Comment_42658
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Namestitev moonlight  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42659#Comment_42659
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Juro: RE: Namestitev moonlight  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42660#Comment_42660
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Namestitev moonlight  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42661#Comment_42661
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Juro: RE: Namestitev moonlight  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42662#Comment_42662
<zdobersek> shit's going down http://www.bbc.com/news/live/world-europe-30722098
<Seniorita> France attacks: Latest updates - BBC News
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFwedk4dBCc
<Seniorita> FRANCE 24 live news stream: all the latest news 24/7 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »FRANCE 24 live news stream: all the latest news 24/7 Subscribe to France 24 now http://f24.my/YouTubeEN Watch France 24 live news: all the latest news live b...«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Juro: RE: Namestitev moonlight  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42663#Comment_42663
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Namestitev moonlight  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42664#Comment_42664
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Juro: RE: Namestitev moonlight  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42665#Comment_42665
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Namestitev moonlight / pipelight-a  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42666#Comment_42666
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Juro: RE: Namestitev moonlight / pipelight-a  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42667#Comment_42667
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Namestitev moonlight / pipelight-a  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42668#Comment_42668
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Juro: RE: Namestitev moonlight / pipelight-a  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42669#Comment_42669
<CrazyLemon> jao jao
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: sem si zdj dobr prebral kako in kaj je tale referral spam
<Sky[x]> baje da sam tistie IDje od GA k majo na koncu -1
<Sky[x]> tko da bi to mogu nekak spremenit :)
<upd> če 0.3571428571 zaokrožim na 4 dec. je 0.3572
<CrazyLemon> a je?
<upd> moral bi bit 0.3571
<msev> a ma kdo odroid c1 :)
<CrazyLemon> upd sej je
<CrazyLemon>  python -c "print round(0.3571428571,4)"
<upd> ja ubistvu
<upd> mah ne rata mi zračunat profit/loss
<CrazyLemon> i guess thats a loss
<CrazyLemon> :p
<upd> mja https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/21044432/okcoinPr.jpg
<upd> vedno mi za 0.000x zgreši
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: ‘Abstract Bundle’ Offers 10 Great Indie Games for Linux for $2.49  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/XdWw2XDwfvU/bundlestars-abstract-bundle-offers-10-great-indie-games-linux
<upd> ahh
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj je upd hotu da mu zaokrož gor al dol?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pravilno je hotu da mu zaokroži :D
<dz0ny> ja ti Å¡pekulatni :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny :DD
<dz0ny> hočjo zaslužk pri zaokroževanju
<CrazyLemon> no..sej mu je res malo čudno zaokrožlo
<dz0ny> ceil pa float :)
<dz0ny> tru story, danes hočjo da jim nardim da prikaže povprečje pa ceil75
<dz0ny> pol so pa razočaran ker so premajhne številke :)
<dz0ny> oni so mel kr na max nastavljen :D
<CrazyLemon> ceil? :D
<CrazyLemon> to pa prvič slišim :D
<CrazyLemon> !g ceil
<Seniorita> PHP: ceil - Manual http://php.net/manual/en/function.ceil.php
<CrazyLemon> ah..php
<CrazyLemon> figures :D
<dz0ny> from math.h :)
<CrazyLemon> a tudi v c-ju je ceil?
<dz0ny> vsepovsod :)
<CrazyLemon> kakšna je pol razlika med ceil pa round?
<CrazyLemon> aha.. ceil je navzgor round pa navzdol
<dz0ny> ceil zaokrož gor, floor down
<CrazyLemon> ah!
<CrazyLemon> zdaj se spomnem :D
<dz0ny> round(cifra, zakolkzaokroži) == floor(cifra*zakolkzaokroži)/zakolkzaokroži
<CrazyLemon> floor vem da sm enkrat uporabljal
<dz0ny> ja 3mesce v sš :)
<CrazyLemon> nisem mel programiranja v sš :)
<CrazyLemon> tako ja..na faxu je bilo :)
<dz0ny> a ste mel uvod  statistiko?
<dz0ny> pol si zihr mel
<CrazyLemon> v sš?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> kaj si pa hodil?
<CrazyLemon> ne da bi se spomnil :)
<CrazyLemon> ekonomska
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> boga naša ekonomija
<CrazyLemon> mhm :D
<CrazyLemon> ah ne se sekirat.. noben ki je Å¡el na ekonomsko ne dela v ekonomiji :D
<dz0ny> na faksu smo mel en predmet kejr z ekonomske ni znala zaokrožit pa bilance nardit
<dz0ny> figures
<CrazyLemon> uh.. meni je v srednji kr šlo računovodstvo
<dz0ny> a to ste sam grafe risal?
<dz0ny> :>
<CrazyLemon> mislim zdaj se ne spomnim več ampak vem da so bile ocene 4 pa 5
<dz0ny> k likovni gre ment tud
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny mi smo dejansko pisali konte etc :D
<CrazyLemon> in smo na pamet znali vse Å¡tevilke kontov
<dz0ny> bogi
<CrazyLemon> ma niti ne.. meni je bilo všeč :D
<dz0ny> kako to da si Å¡el na ekonomski?
<dz0ny> in ne kak tehnični?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny preprosto..bil sem mlad in nisem vedel kaj želim
<CrazyLemon> in sem se vpisal na ekonomsko kot vsi ostali
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> sej me takrat niso zanimali kaj preveč računalniki
<dz0ny> aha the bandwagon effect
<dz0ny> doh to pa ne verjamem
<dz0ny> zihr ste igrce igral
<dz0ny> un ski jump
<CrazyLemon> no zanimali so me.. ker smo igrali igrice kot praviš v šoli :
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> mi smo mel cel turnir :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj je že tist bil multiplayer
<CrazyLemon> hm..ni bil doom
<CrazyLemon> al je?
<dz0ny> pas svojo miško prnesel
<dz0ny> pa ogrel miško pa tko :>
<dz0ny> hm dukenukem3d
<CrazyLemon> ne..nismo ski jump samo eno streljačino smo meli
<CrazyLemon> to ja.. duke nukem :D
<CrazyLemon> in enkrat ko si ugotovil kako rocket jumpat na en space shuttle
<CrazyLemon> si ownal vse :D
<dz0ny> pr nas je bla Å¡e fifa popularna
<dz0ny> fifa 2001
<CrazyLemon> ah ti si Å¡e mlad :p
<zdobersek> Euro 2000
<zdobersek> taboljsi intro
<CrazyLemon> ko smo že pri ownanju
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R zdobersek tf2? :)
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izsV1gGY8ew
<Seniorita> EURO 2000 (PC) Intro | Full HD | 1080p - YouTube
<Seniorita> »The Intro video from the game UEFA Euro 2000 from EA Sports ... One of my favourite games from EA ... Really love to play it even today!' Upscaled to Full HD...«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: tis friday
<zdobersek> go live ya life
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek is it :D
<CrazyLemon> zdaj ko sm pogledal na koledar sm vidu da je res :D
<R33D3M33R> morda na hitro ...
<CrazyLemon> in še zdaj ne razumem kako nekdo lahko igra nogomet na računalniku!
<CrazyLemon> makes no sense!
<dz0ny> try joystick :)
<CrazyLemon> joystick makes no sense either..razn če voziš F-16 :D
<CrazyLemon> torej če kdo želi igrat tf2
<CrazyLemon> naj me klikne in-game
<idioterna> https://app.strava.com/athletes/401485/heatmaps/394250a9#9/45.64573/15.16251
<Seniorita> Strava Athlete Heatmap | Ruje Krone
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: click
<zdobersek> idioterna: to je premium feature?
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> mozno
<idioterna> dunno
<CrazyLemon> všeč mi je kako strava ima 'athletes' in ne 'users' :P
<zdobersek> can't monetize athletes
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ksen pa je tvoj heatmap za tf2?
<zdobersek> mr. e-athlete?
<CrazyLemon> opazam da je zadnje case kar nekaj igralcev iz .si na tf2
<dz0ny> a po kletvicah?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne.. ime pa priimek si dajo za nick :D
<CrazyLemon> pa en je mel 'god save slovenia' :D
<dz0ny> trolls :)
<zdobersek> there is no god!
<CrazyLemon> lies..all lies
<CrazyLemon> god is a DJ
<zdobersek> and nuns are the go-go dancers
<zdobersek> -out
#ubuntu-si 2015-01-10
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 0°C @10.01.2015 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 96% južni veter 0.5 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:41:32, Kulminacija: 11:07:22, Sončni zahod: 15:33:12
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 51min 40s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 9°C @10.01.2015 9:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 80% zahodnik 0.4 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:45:14, Kulminacija: 11:13:31, Sončni zahod: 15:41:47
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 56min 33s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> tis nice
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7x-SumbynI
<Seniorita> CRS-5 Launch - YouTube
<Seniorita> »After five successful missions to the International Space Station, including four official resupply missions for NASA, SpaceX’s Falcon 9 rocket and Dragon sp...«
<CrazyLemon> idioterna kaj gledamo
<CrazyLemon> pa očitno zamujamo za T+14.00
<idioterna> prvi first stage landing attempt
<idioterna> ja, sori
<CrazyLemon> aja..to je tisto ko želijo pristati na platformo na morju?
<CrazyLemon> a ne..ni to to
<idioterna> ah crap
<idioterna> ja je to to
<idioterna> sam zgleda ne bo live
<CrazyLemon> ne ni
<CrazyLemon> ker v opisu piše da bo "splash down" :D
<CrazyLemon>  Dragon is expected to return to Earth four-and-a-half weeks later for a parachute-assisted splashdown off the coast of southern California
<idioterna> a
<idioterna> aja ne ne
<idioterna> to je dragon
<idioterna> first stage bo pristajal
<CrazyLemon> tisto je čist experimental
<CrazyLemon> in ne bo nobenih nalog opravljal
<CrazyLemon> sam Å¡el v vesolje in takoj pristanek
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> mozno
<idioterna> dunno
<idioterna> https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/553855109114101760
<idioterna> ocitno je to to
<Seniorita> Elon Musk on Twitter: "Rocket made it to drone spaceport ship, but landed hard. Close, but no cigar this time. Bodes well for the future tho."
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če je to povezano :D
<CrazyLemon> !g crs-5 mission
<idioterna> js tut ne, glede na to da je tvitnu pred launchom :)
<Seniorita> SpaceX CRS-5 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SpaceX_CRS-5
<CrazyLemon> tale crs-5 je resupply ship
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> vidm da bojo nesl gor eksperiment k bo gledu kok motorni promet zares smrdi
<CrazyLemon> ja.. tko da ne vem kje je njegov drone ship :D
<CrazyLemon> ja je to to
<CrazyLemon> čez štiri tedne bodo pa poskusili pristat na plavajoči platformi
<CrazyLemon> SpaceX also plans to use this launch to test the ability to recover the Falcon 9’s first stage. On several recent launches, SpaceX has attempted to “land” the first stage on the ocean. The stages touched down on the ocean surface, but toppled over and broke apart immediately afterwards.
<CrazyLemon> For this launch, SpaceX has developed what it calls an “autonomous spaceport drone ship,” about 90 meters long and 50 meters wide, that will be stationed in the Atlantic Ocean downrange of the Cape Canaveral, Florida, launch site. The company will attempt to land the stage on the ship, using four fins deployed during reentry to improve landing precision.
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgLBIdVg3EM        nekaj takega
<Seniorita> F9R 1000m Fin Flight | Onboard Cam and Wide Shot - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Video of Falcon 9 Reusable (F9R) during a 1000m test flight at our rocket development facility in McGregor, TX. This flight was our first test of a set of st...«
<CrazyLemon> aaaaah!
<CrazyLemon> first stage bo pristal na landing barge
<idioterna> ze dons ane
<CrazyLemon> idioterna to je tisti elon musk tweet :)
<idioterna> no sej js mam racunovodstvo za delat tko da
<CrazyLemon> landed hard :)
<dz0ny> https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/553857574005915648
<idioterna> fuck the universe
<Seniorita> Elon Musk on Twitter: "Didn't get good landing/impact video. Pitch dark and foggy. Will piece it together from telemetry and ... actual pieces."
<idioterna> hehe
<CrazyLemon> http://i100.independent.co.uk/article/where-in-the-world-do-men-do-the-most-housework--lknY5tqDcl
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 8°C @10.01.2015 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 72% jugovzhodnik 0.5 m/s pretežno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:41:32, Kulminacija: 11:07:22, Sončni zahod: 15:33:12
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 51min 40s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> kul je blo
<zdobersek> ampak sem vsran konkretno
<Sky[x]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxSpWZjn3eg
<Seniorita> The ebove™ B\01 Bike - YouTube
<Seniorita> »A glimpse of the ebove™ B\01 Real Motion bike, developed by Norwegian tech start-up Activetainment. B\01 is our first of several products eradicating traditi...«
<Sky[x]> idioterna: tole bi te zaimal :D https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxSpWZjn3eg
<Seniorita> The ebove™ B\01 Bike - YouTube
<Seniorita> »A glimpse of the ebove™ B\01 Real Motion bike, developed by Norwegian tech start-up Activetainment. B\01 is our first of several products eradicating traditi...«
<Sky[x]> mgooce ;)
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 11°C @10.01.2015 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 63% severozahodnik 2.7 m/s zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:43:43, Kulminacija: 11:10:21, Sončni zahod: 15:36:58
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 53min 15s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 9.km JZ od IVANČNE GORICE @10/01/2015 17:13:27  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.86+N,+14.76+E
<skyx> lp
<bilko> čer
<bilko> a je kdo tukaj na Amisu optiki?
<bilko> mogoče kdo ve kako povezat modem in router da bi delovalo kot je treba. ker trenutno ko hočem it na svoj web page mi odpre nastavitve za modem. Verjetno je kaj treba izklopiti v modemu, da bo lahko ruter usmerjal promet
<CrazyLemon> bilko am ja.. to verjetno imaš modem/router od ISPja.. tudi siolov naredi enako
<CrazyLemon> tako da ne bo Å¡lo prek wana :)
<CrazyLemon> ln
<bilko> ja modem je od amisa...
<bilko> ruter pa moj linksys
<bilko> pa k priklopim ruter in hočem na mojo stran me vrže v login za nastavitve modema
<bilko> verjetno je treba kaj v modemu naštimat da bo spustil čez al kaj?
<bilko> pri t-2 ni bilo nobenega problema. sam tam nisem imel optike
<bilko> CrazyLemon, lahko kaj uštimam da bo delovalo kot je treba?
<skyx> lp
<skyx> bilko: verjetno imas na modemu firewall ali pa imas modem in ruter vse v enem, moras ga dat v en mode oziroma sklopit firewall
<skyx> bilko: jaz sem na amis poklical pa so oni uredili, ker itak nisem vedel dostopa
#ubuntu-si 2015-01-11
<bilko> skyx, hvala za info. sej če ne bo šlo bom pa poklical
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: RE: Nov forum Ubuntu.si  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42670#Comment_42670
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk> zdobbie: pong
<zdobbie> welp http://www.delo.si/sobotna/internet-nevtralen-kot-javno-cestno-omrezje.html
<Seniorita> Internet nevtralen kot javno cestno omrežje?
<Seniorita> »Slovenija je postala druga evropska država, ki je uzakonila internetno nevtralnost. A je v praksi ne spoštuje.«
<zdobersek> zdobbie: !!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Nov forum Ubuntu.si  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42671#Comment_42671
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Nov forum Ubuntu.si  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42672#Comment_42672
<CrazyLemon> .pretvori 750 NOK EUR
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: 82.57 EUR
<zdobersek> njok?
<dz0ny> 750 nokij v eur
<CrazyLemon> to bi bilo res.. če bi NOK bil finska valuta :>
<dz0ny> .seen yang
<dz0ny> .videl jang
<jabuk> dz0ny: O čemu ti to?
<dz0ny> right
<dz0ny> .videl yang
<jabuk> dz0ny: yang je bil zadnjič prisoten/na 21 ur nazaj z sporočilom: .vreme lj
<yang> kle sm
<dz0ny> hehe, kul :)
<yang> :)
<yang> dz0ny: ves za kak VPS ponudnik k lahko loadas custom .ISO Linux distro gor ? neki sem nasel v zvezi z Linode...
<dz0ny> hpcloud ma image
<dz0ny> rackspace tud iso
<yang> ok, bom mal pogledal
<idioterna> norge kronor!
<zdobersek> norge kronor besten kronor
<CrazyLemon> kroner?
<zdobersek> like the kroner for ya head, but more for ya pocket
<zdobersek> like for that queen that ya are
<zdobbie> zomg zdobersek !!
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobersek> grmi o.O
<skyx> jp
<skyx> pa bliska se tud  :(
<pitastrudl> yo
<pitastrudl> kaj bo dobrga
<skyx> pzna kdo 1ka ?
<skyx> pozna*
<pitastrudl> 1ka?
<skyx> je ze vredu pozabim :)
<skyx> eno scripto si moram spisat da mi mysql dump naredi in dol potegne +www data
<skyx> tega je zih ze velik na githubu ;)
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> kaj se da skopirat postgres bazo medtem ko je v uporabi?
<pitastrudl> če kdo ve
<skyx> verjetno se da iz /varl/lib/ samo prekopirat v njaslabsem primeru
<skyx> drigace pa dump
<skyx> to govorim na podlagi mysql
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: nope
<pitastrudl> :s
<dz0ny> tud ce mas inode per table
<pitastrudl> se prav morm skenslat proces pa nardit dump
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> mysqldump bo blockal rw
<pitastrudl> aha
<skyx> mysqldump pa blocka ja, to mors pa pazit :)
<skyx> pitastrudl: najboljs resitev ti je replikacija :)
<skyx> ne rabis ugasnt pa dela real time :)
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: sam bo blocak short time ce si nastavil da mysql server dela inodes na table
<skyx> dz0ny: mas kako skripto ze kje na github za backup delat ? mysql pa da mi www fajle prekopira prek ssh :)
<pitastrudl> dz0ny pač postgresql bazo uporablja irc client
<pitastrudl> quassel
<dz0ny> anisble + mysql dump
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Download YouTube Videos on Ubuntu With ClipGrab  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/NYH62JAoWRE/download-youtube-videos-ubuntu-clipgrab
<yang> .vreme j
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 2°C @11.01.2015 17:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 93% južni veter 2.6 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:43:20, Kulminacija: 11:10:45, Sončni zahod: 15:38:09
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 54min 49s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> ARSO: Hrastnik (290m): 2.4°C @11.01.2015 17:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 95% vzhodnik 0.2 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:41:55, Kulminacija: 11:08:51, Sončni zahod: 15:35:47
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 53min 52s, Luna je v ščipu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: RE: Nov forum Ubuntu.si  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42673#Comment_42673
<CrazyLemon> /kick zdob*
<zdobersek> go ahead
<zdobersek> gals will riot
<skyx> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<idioterna> who is this gals you speak of
<CrazyLemon> .imdb semi-pro
<jabuk> Semi-Pro (2008) 91 min Comedy Sport
<jabuk> Ocena: 5.8/10 (59,701 glasov) MT: 47/100
<jabuk> Jackie Moon, the owner-coach-player of the American Basketball Association's Flint Michigan Tropics, rallies his teammates to make their NBA dreams come true
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi45220121/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0839980/
<skyx> Kater film priporocate ?
<zdobersek> them women
<zdobersek> the lego movie
<sasa84> juhu fantje :D
<sasa84> mam eno tehnično vprašanje :P
<CrazyLemon> odgovor je 'incognito mode'
<skyx> lol :D
<idioterna> sasa84: ti si pa neki busy zadne cajte
<idioterna> sasa84: kdaj mas rok? :)
<sasa84> hahahahaha :D
<sasa84> res, cela norija
<sasa84> zdej sem pisala kt nora... jutr pa grem mal lj pogledat :P
<skyx> sasa84: kaj pa delas?
<idioterna> aja studiras
<idioterna> pridna
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: a bi ti men dal kšne podatke? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 14cm!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<sasa84> te dni mislm naštimat končn tvoj router :P
<sasa84> bom šla klešče kr kupt...k jih noben nima
<CrazyLemon> dvomim :D
<sasa84> zanima pa me kakšnno vezavo morm met...bi blo ok una navadna tip B?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 luknjo podmažeš pa je!
<skyx> sasa84: pojdi v trgovino pa naj ti tam spnejo skupaj :)
<skyx> sasa84: techtrade al kaj je tam pri levu v centru morjo sigurno imet
<sasa84> glih to je fora...skoz ploščo mam premejhno lukno :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 razširi luknjo!
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> ja CrazyLemon :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 drugač pa ja.. preglej kak je vrstni red žičk preden jih daš vn iz konektorja pa jih v enakem vrstnem redu daš nazaj not :)
<sasa84> a s kleščami jih daš lohk tud ven?
<sasa84> sorči, če je bedno vprašanje :$
<CrazyLemon> ni bedno.. ker ne vem :D
<CrazyLemon> najboljše da prečekiraš kak how to :)
<sasa84> drgač pa z olfo odrezala, olupla pa tist po B
<CrazyLemon> no tist po B ali tist po A.. glej kako je na drugem koncu pa naredi da se bo ujemalo :)
<sasa84_> padla :\
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: 14cm?
<idioterna> kr velik js mam 12cm
<idioterna> a mas tok kratk okvir da rabs tok dolgo fajfo al kaj
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ja! verjetno sm bil optimističen z oceno velikosti..tko da je velika verjetnost da ni 14
<zdobersek> kak masta pa naklon?
<idioterna> js mam -16
<idioterna> tko da je lih 0
<idioterna> glede na tla
#ubuntu-si 2016-01-11
<napsy> jutro
<dz0ny> Dan
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> ground control to major Tom :| http://www.theverge.com/2016/1/11/10747734/david-bowie-dies-age-69-cancer
<Pepelka> David Bowie dies aged 69 after 18-month battle with cancer | The Verge
<Pepelka> »David Bowie has died at the age of 69. In a statement posted to his official Facebook account, Bowie's representatives said the singer, actor, and legendary musician died "surrounded by his family...«
<napsy> uh
<idioterna> :(
<idioterna> a zato je bbc site offline
<pitastrudl> dan
<napsy> a ve kdo ce sa da programersko prekinit tcp povezavo brez fin paketka na linuxu?
<pitastrudl> Die Sendung wurde am 09.01.2016 zugestellt.
<napsy> juhuu
<upd> napsy, lahk z RST
<napsy> tut rst nocem
<upd> kaj pa syn ?
<upd> :d
<upd> za ostalo pa ne vem edina možnost bi bila prekinit prenos podatkov
<upd> da bi linux mislil da se je povezava zaprla
<napsy> nvm, ze nasel
<upd> napsy, kako pa
<napsy> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/614795/simulate-delayed-and-dropped-packets-on-linux
<Pepelka> tcp - Simulate delayed and dropped packets on Linux - Stack Overflow
<upd> super
<dz0ny> tadej: it's on github.com/ubuntu-si
<CrazyLemon> is it
<zdobbie> I haz the doubts
<zdobbie> neki piha.
<CrazyLemon> en mal
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 15°C @11.01.2016 9:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 74% južni veter 7.8 m/s (28.1 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:44:57, Kulminacija: 11:13:49, Sončni zahod: 15:42:40
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 57min 44s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> neki je
<CrazyLemon> 15° je ja!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gC6xtiZKLMM
<Pepelka> Sevdaliza - One Armed Lullaby - YouTube
<Pepelka> »EP 'Children of Silk' is available now:  iTunes: http://apple.co/1NMULtp ● Spotify: http://spoti.fi/1N5wwpr SEVDALIZA http://sevdaliza.com http://twitter.co...«
<msev-> https://github.com/MycroftAI/adapt
<Pepelka> MycroftAI/adapt · GitHub
<Pepelka> »adapt - Adapt Intent Parser«
<msev-> tole bo kao top
<msev-> za Ubuntano :D Ubuiri aka Ubuntu Now :D
<CrazyLemon> wat
<dz0ny> he is on drugs
<dz0ny> shrooms
<CrazyLemon> can i have some?
<CrazyLemon> also..a kdo ve če se da kako zrihtat obvestila da so stacked? na notify-osd
<CrazyLemon> torej da se prikaže 2,3,x obvestil naenkrat..ne one by one
<msev-> haha
<msev-> učer sm res jedu šampinjone
<msev-> :D
<msev-> kao za personal asistant na ubuntuju bo kao dost verjetno tale mycroft, in so opensourceal ta njegov neki glavni del
<msev-> mislm vsaj kot program
<msev-> čeprov ta Wimpy je reku da ga bo probou portat u ubuntu mate
<dz0ny> china crashing http://www.nzherald.co.nz/business/news/article.cfm?c_id=3&objectid=11571438
<Pepelka> The country that tricked the world: Fears over the true state of China's economy - Business - NZ Herald News
<Pepelka> »• Experts unsure as to true state of China's economy • Fears that it will pull down global markets • George Soros believes world heading for another GFC • READ - New Zealand Herald«
<yang> A je to normalno
<yang> Ljubljana (299m): 14°C @11.01.2016 10:00 UTC.
<zdobbie> ja
<yang> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 15.4°C @11.01.2016 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 71% južni veter 7.1 m/s (25.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:44:57, Kulminacija: 11:13:49, Sončni zahod: 15:42:40
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 57min 44s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> David Bowie je umrl
<zdobersek> ...
<yang> zanimiv vceraj sem clo neki pomislil nanj v zvezi z njegovo kariero...
<yang> "odkril" ga je en tip k je mel trgovino z vinili
<napsy> z vaniliji
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> lepo je da ste ga slovenci pocastil z iztegnjenim sredincem
<idioterna> on se je velik boril za gay rights
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6J6OmXaLdKE
<Pepelka> The Archive | Future Shorts - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Dir. Sean Dunne / USA / 2008 An examination of the world's largest vinyl-record collection, the man who owns it, and the current state of the American record...«
<yang> kle mislim da pove da ga je tale odkril
<zdobbie> a je bil tko zadekan?
<yang> Record-Rama was founded by Paul Mawhinney, himself a collector of vinyl records, and a significant help in restarting David Bowie's career by getting fellow Pittsburgher and RCA boss Tom Cossie to re-release the album Space Oddity in 1972 after its initial release in 1969 failed to hit.
<yang> ž/j #hvlinux
<yang> eh
<yang> idioterna: a si ze na Irskem ?
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Video Editor OpenShot 2.0 Hits Beta, Downloads Available  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/2NAjTPfgh_Q/openshot-video-editor-new-release
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> a se ti mudi znebit progresivcev
<zdobbie> LOL https://twitter.com/Robert___Harris/status/686321717472542721
<Pepelka> Robert Harris auf Twitter: "Top donors to Hillary Clinton and Bernie Sanders respectively. Are they in the same party? https://t.co/drC188xAbQ"
<CrazyLemon> poor bernie
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GctTzHyX4O0
<Pepelka> I said not today - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Michelle Dobyne gives hilarious interview about a fire at Casa Linda Apartments with Tusla's News 6. (Jan 10, 2016) NEWS STORY: http://bit.ly/1P1Qm64«
<zdobbie_> ping
<jabuk> zdobbie_: pong
<zdobbie_> ja pa the fuck
<slax0r> but
<slax0r> why?
<zdobbie_> ful fino, network manager update mi je VPN odnesu
<zdobbie_> classic Debian
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu wouldnt be that rude
<yang> idioterna: sem ze mislu, da nam beres posto
<idioterna> ne se
<zdobersek> fuckin' A http://sprunge.us/CcMU
<CrazyLemon> python mojstri vak kveščn
<CrazyLemon> zakaj if smth == 'smth' ni enako if smth is 'smth' ?
<dz0ny> is tests for identity, not equality. That means Python simply compares the memory address a object resides in.
<CrazyLemon> se mi je zdelo da bo neki takega
<CrazyLemon> ty
<dz0ny> recmo en trik if 'koper' in ['ljubljana', 'celje']
<dz0ny> ce noces == met
<CrazyLemon> ja..to sm vidu zdaj ja :)
<CrazyLemon> kako si vedel da iščem koper!?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobbie_> u so predictable
<CrazyLemon> you write it like thats a bad thing :/
<zdobbie_> OK
<zdobbie_> then I guess it's a bad thing
<speed-> kaj se te derete vsi vprek
<zdobersek> HVAE
<zdobbie_> http://news.investors.com/ibd-editorials-polls/011116-789089-hillaryclinton-lead-nearly-vanishes-among-democrats.htm
<Pepelka> Hillary Clinton's Lead Over Sanders Nearly Vanishes Among Dems - Investors.com
<Pepelka> »With just 21 days until the presidential primaries officially begin in Iowa, Hillary Clinton's support among Democrats nationally has taken a serious tumble.«
<matjaz> https://torrentfreak.com/copyright-industry-rhetoric-ignores-the-existence-of-linux-and-wikipedia-011016/
<Pepelka> Copyright Industry Rhetoric Ignores The Existence Of Linux And Wikipedia - TorrentFreak
<Pepelka> »The ever-repeated parrot statement from the copyright industry is that "authors must be paid". This ignores the existence of Wikipedia and about three billion smartphones, and is therefore simply false.«
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heteropoda_davidbowie
<Pepelka> Heteropoda davidbowie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 16.7°C @11.01.2016 16:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 63% južni veter 9.4 m/s (33.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:44:57, Kulminacija: 11:13:49, Sončni zahod: 15:42:40
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 57min 44s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> !
<msev-> pitastrudl, pozabu sm pass za u sobo
<CrazyLemon> msev123
<pitastrudl> lel
<pitastrudl> msev- sklepam da si se spomnil
<matjaz> 2CELLOS v živo
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylt1uu41Q64
<Pepelka> LIVE NOW: FIFA BALLON D'OR 2015 TV SHOW [OFFICIAL] - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Will it be Neymar, Lionel Messi or Cristiano Ronaldo? WATCH LIVE on FIFA on YouTube to see who wins the FIFA Ballon d'Or as well as the Goal of the Year and ...«
<matjaz> kaj delata modela, norca
<CrazyLemon> ni v živo!
<matjaz> seveda je ... blo
<matjaz> zdej si že zamudu, jebiga
<CrazyLemon> :(
<CrazyLemon> .vreme shuzenji
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<msev-> sm se
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon:
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ ;
<msev-> .vreme
<msev-> .vreme Kranj
<jabuk> ARSO: Kranj (403m): 7.5°C @11.01.2016 21:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 93%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:44:53, Kulminacija: 11:11:18, Sončni zahod: 15:37:44
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 52min 51s, Luna je v ščipu
<msev-> kle piše da je tole knjižnica - https://github.com/ioangogo/Suntimes/commit/475ea65cce34b7af03a7355e16d95104292aa7fb
<Pepelka> Create suntimes.py · ioangogo/Suntimes@475ea65 · GitHub
<Pepelka> »Suntimes - A badly written python library for getting sun times from sunrise-sunset.org API«
<msev-> kko pol uporabm knjižnico
<msev-> :D
<msev-> cool https://github.com/tsroten/yweather
<Pepelka> tsroten/yweather · GitHub
<Pepelka> »yweather - a Python module that provides an interface to Yahoo! Weather«
<CrazyLemon> msev- sej imaš sunset pa sunrise
<msev-> ja sj
<msev-> iz kle yweather ga bom potegnu
<msev-> razn če ga mam pr openweathermapu tut
<msev-> sm pozabu
<CrazyLemon> msev- zakaj če ŽE imaš?
<msev-> aja
<msev-> oops
<msev-> čak da vidm kje mam :D
<CrazyLemon> tam kjer piše 'sunset' pa 'sunrise' :>
<msev-> kje
<msev-> a to mi za ta suntimes.py govoriš
<msev-> a za yahoo weather rss
<CrazyLemon> ne..to ti govorim za smart_watch.py
<msev-> aja
<CrazyLemon> vem ker sm js dodal sunset in sunrise :
<CrazyLemon> :)*
<msev-> I must be on shrooms cause i dont see it
<msev-> ni ga majstore :)
<CrazyLemon> pol si ga zbrisal :)
<msev-> zna bit :)
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa se sam matraj :p
<msev-> :|
<msev-> :D
<msev-> zj se učim mal ta python
<msev-> sm pršu do "List Operations"
<msev-> sam se bojim da bom sprot vse pozabu
<msev-> Å¡e 3 segmenti pol bojo pa for loops
<msev-> :D
<msev-> za while loops že vem
<msev-> aja CrazyLemon sj mam tvoje giste vse starrane
<msev-> tko da lah vidm za sunset
<msev-> top :D
<CrazyLemon> fckin gists!
<CrazyLemon> js se mal igram z obvestili v ubuntuju
<CrazyLemon> sam je celotna zadeva tako outdated da kr glava boli :)
<CrazyLemon> upam da bodo v 16.04 vzeli gnome notifications
<CrazyLemon> ker tale notify-osd sucks ass
<msev-> ful je bedno k ni x-a za dismissat
<dz0ny> al pa kr na gnome pejt :)
<msev-> sj loh si zlowdaš un od minta
<msev-> k ma x
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny naah..ni mi všeč interface :)
<msev-> da loh dismissaš notification
<msev-> ne pa da skoz floata tm gor
<CrazyLemon> sj se da instalirat gnome notifications samo to ni to :)
<msev-> ...its a floater!!!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sej je isti k unity
<dz0ny> sam glossy ni
<dz0ny> lipgloss ni
<msev-> a ga isto nemorš dismissat?
<CrazyLemon> msev- jah..obvestila so :) ne rabiš xa za obvestila
<dz0ny> je navadna labela
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ni mi všeč navadna labela!
<msev-> seveda rabš nemorš skoz gledat un obvestilo tm gor
<msev-> mene to ful mot
<CrazyLemon> msev- jah sj ga ne gledaš skoz..po 5ih sekundah izgine
<msev-> si takoj tist naložim gor da lahko x prtisnem
<msev-> sj vseen
<msev-> js mam hitrejš reakcijski čas
<msev-> :D
<msev-> kuj poklikam
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a se stackajo obvestila na gnomeu?
<CrazyLemon> msev- to samo pomeni da ne potrebuješ tistih obvestil :)
<pitastrudl> msev- začel abusat moj teamspeak, bo treba začet računat obisk
<pitastrudl> 10 centov na packet
<pitastrudl> a je vredu cena
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: da
<msev-> sj grem dol no Å¡trudl
<msev-> sorry
<msev-> sm pozabu dol it
<msev-> evo že šu :D
<pitastrudl> če sm se hecu no :D
<pitastrudl> haha
<msev-> :D
<msev-> ma ne sj ponavad kuj grem dol
<msev-> je res bv da sm bil gor
<msev-> zle
<CrazyLemon> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/0.9.35+16.04.20151201-0ubuntu1
<CrazyLemon> meh
<Pepelka> 0.9.35+16.04.20151201-0ubuntu1 : notify-osd package : Ubuntu
<msev-> tale yahoo weather je pa res fajn k se ne rabš niti prjavt
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a si boš kšne custom notifications naredu
<msev-> make toast
<CrazyLemon> msev- naah :)
<msev-> make love with wife
<msev-> :D
<msev-> ej zakaj pa za gnome 3.20 samo ta obvestila pa Å¡e neki izpostavljajo
<msev-> a ne bojo tko velik novih featuresov naredl
<CrazyLemon> kje kaj zakaj
<pitastrudl> zdej mam tvoj ip msev-
<pitastrudl> nova žrtev za #hekerji.si
<pitastrudl> all ur packets are belong to me
<pitastrudl> ᕙ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ᕗ
<msev-> oh noes Å¡e pedobeara dal
<msev-> pitastrudl je creepster :D
<pitastrudl> hue
<msev-> pitastrudl na kašnmu kompu pa laufaš ta server
<msev-> a na kšnmu NUC-u
<msev-> a Å¡e bl Å¡voh
<pitastrudl> vps
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, kaj pa moraš pimpat obvestila? A ni samo važno, da pač so? :D
<pitastrudl> "komnpu"
<pitastrudl> kompu
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz sej jih ne pimpam..nism js msev- :)
<matjaz> https://github.com/vlevit/notify-send.sh
<Pepelka> vlevit/notify-send.sh · GitHub
<Pepelka> »notify-send.sh - drop-in replacement for notify-send with more features«
<msev-> aha
<matjaz> jest tole uporabljam za vsa obvestila
<matjaz> works good enough
<matjaz> CrazyLemon,  :D
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a ti vse stock postiš
<CrazyLemon> msev- ja
<msev-> a tut unity uporablaš pa to
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz no js uporabljam pynotify :)
<CrazyLemon> msev- ja
<msev-> pol bo zj unity 8 kr lep upgrade
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz a lahk stackaš obvestila?
<msev-> bl lepo mi deluje 8ka
<msev-> nevem zakaj
<msev-> k je dost mal razlike
<msev-> ampak mi bl sede na oko :D
<matjaz> stack as in več obvestil eno nad drugim?
<matjaz> da
<CrazyLemon> matjaz jp
<matjaz> sam mam dunst za obvestila
<matjaz> nimam the default zadev
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> meh
<msev-> kul bi bla integracija google calendarja v panel koledar
<msev-> to lah svojim ubuntu homiejem v angliji predlagate :D
<matjaz> sej mislim da je, če dodaš svoj google account noter?
<msev-> da maš povsod svoje evente pa to
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> ja.. ampak moraš evolution uporabljat.. i think :)
<CrazyLemon> msev- sej v 16.04 bo gnome-calendar
<msev-> ja bi blo kul če bi blo standalone
<msev-> u najs
<matjaz> al pa California app za koledar
<msev-> un je lep
<CrazyLemon> bo zadeva dejansko uporabna
<CrazyLemon> :D
<msev-> california ja
<msev-> zakon
<CrazyLemon> a ni california app kupil..hmm apple? eno znano podjetje
<msev-> aja :)
<msev-> lepo so saj mal zaslužl
<CrazyLemon> aja ne..tisto je tist sunrise ?
<matjaz> sunrise ja
<CrazyLemon> pa microsoft je kupil
<matjaz> Google jih je kupil pomojem
<CrazyLemon> nope...MS
<matjaz> aja M$
<matjaz> meh
<matjaz> https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/California
<matjaz> lep
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> ampak lol at geary 0.6 :)
<matjaz> mah, mene nikol niso potegnil te napredni desktop email clienti
<CrazyLemon> geary ni napreden :)
<matjaz> fair enough :D
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi bl mal se updejta :D
<matjaz> pa IRC kanal imajo na irc.gimp.org
<matjaz> mojstri
<CrazyLemon> od 28.5 do tega trenutka so se updejtali samo lang packi :)
<matjaz> kater pa je zdej sploh splošno znan kot najboljši email desktop client?
<matjaz> thunderbird?
<idioterna> kmail
<msev-> client.fetch_woeid("Kranj, Slovenia") kko nj pa zj printam v naslednji vrstici?
<msev-> a print(client)?
<CrazyLemon> msev- dej vse v print pa je :)
<msev-> aja sj res ja dobra
<msev-> pismo sm noob no
<matjaz> idioterna, a tole www.kmail.org
<matjaz> :DD
<msev-> :(
<CrazyLemon> matjaz outlook :D
<idioterna> matjaz: ne, to k pride s kde
<matjaz> se mi je zdel, sam k rukneš kmail v google je taprva stvar kids mail :D
<msev-> oh yeah
<CrazyLemon> torej..kde == kids desktop env ? :P
<msev-> works
<msev-> 7:43 in 4:37
<msev-> am pm
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: could be
<msev-> zj pa v naš cajt pretvort :)
<idioterna> still the best de
<matjaz> men je blo vedno kul kako folku rata napimpat KDE
<msev-> folk ful hval cinnamon
<matjaz> probal, zbrisal
<idioterna> js mam najbl boring default
<idioterna> worksforme
<matjaz> terminal, browser
<CrazyLemon> msev- https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/msev.png
<matjaz> to je povsod
<CrazyLemon> aja.. zamenjal sm sunset pa sunrise :D
<matjaz> jap
<matjaz> :D
<msev-> oh yeah Crazy
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- zdaj če bi mel stacked obvestila
<CrazyLemon> bi spodaj bila še dva oblačka za jutri in pojutrišnjem :D
<msev-> ooo :)
<msev-> lepo lepo
<msev-> sj boš zih najdu kje tut kko se jih stacka :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- se jih ne da
<pitastrudl> nice
<CrazyLemon> msev- ikonce so pa od openweathermap :)
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, zdej če bi takoj še enkrat poslal obvestilo bi tale izginil?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz nope
<CrazyLemon> postavi se v queue
<msev-> opa, aja kje pa ikonce dobiš a tut iz api-ja vn? :D
<matjaz> dang
<CrazyLemon> in potem ko tale timeouta se prikaže drug oblaček
<CrazyLemon> etc
<matjaz> ta je pa slaba
<CrazyLemon> matjaz jp
<CrazyLemon> hence the need..need for stacked notifications :D
<matjaz> dunst is the way to go!
<matjaz> čeprav, ne vem če dunst sploh ima ikonce :D
<msev-> CrazyLemon, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/patched-notifyosd-with-close-on-click.html
<Pepelka> Patched NotifyOSD With Close On Click And Other Customizations Available For Ubuntu 12.10, 13.04, 13.10 ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<CrazyLemon> msev- vem ja.. sam to ni point :)
<msev-> sam se da dobit tut za novejše distrote
<msev-> ok :)
<CrazyLemon> na jetra mi gre da tudi timeouta ne upošteva
<CrazyLemon> ker če bi prikazal vsak oblaček cca. 3s je to čisto dovolj
<msev-> a včasih dalj časa ostane?
<CrazyLemon> ali pa manj
<msev-> mene je ful motil da se ni dal dismissat s klikom
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- ma imajo čudn algoritem..odvisno je koliko je teksta pa ne vem kaj še vse
<msev-> OCD
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi priority če je high ostane neki dlje pa kaj še js vem kaj
<matjaz> no to je pa bullshit
<msev-> nevem tok ljudi je v canonicalu a ne more en poštimat
<matjaz> jest obvestila lahko zapiram in odpiram, dismissam s ctrl+space
<CrazyLemon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-python/+bug/663726
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Pepelka> Bug #663726 “pynotify.set_timeout() ignores timeout” : Bugs : notify-python package : Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> poglej koliko jim rabi za "won't fix"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa glej kdaj je bil latest stable release
<msev-> a sam 5 jih mot
<msev-> a dj no
<matjaz> pa kako to developerju ne gre na jetra
<matjaz> da funkcija fakin set_timout ne spoštuje timeouta
<matjaz> wow
<msev-> forkat
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ma dosti tega ne spoštuje.. pango markup naj bi spoštoval
<CrazyLemon> pa ga ne :D
<CrazyLemon> tko da ja..ne razumem canonical kaj počnejo s takimi programi
<matjaz> sej zato bojo pa zdej vzel gnome obvestila
<matjaz> je ziher porihtano
<matjaz> :)
<CrazyLemon> pol pa delajo razne hacke da zadeva deluje..in ko pošljejo hacke upstream se sprašujejo zakaj so rejectal patch(e) :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ne vem če :)
<CrazyLemon> za obvestila nism nič zasledil
<matjaz> čak a ni prej nekdo napisal da bojo vzel od gnomea?
<matjaz> nope
<CrazyLemon> matjaz koledar ja..za obvestila ne vem
<matjaz> da bo gnome-calendar
<matjaz> my bad
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e to-do naj bi tudi vzeli
<msev-1> Procentualno kok bo unity8 lazji za cpu kot 7?
<CrazyLemon> 110%
<CrazyLemon> ln
<msev-1> Haha
<msev-1> Ln
<msev-1> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<upd> https://www.reddit.com/r/tifu/comments/40h2qn/tifu_by_trying_to_scan_money/ lel
<Pepelka> TIFU by trying to scan money. : tifu
<Pepelka> »This FU actually happened a few hours ago. I was trying to scan some euro's to use for party decoration for a friend of mine. The printer stopped...«
#ubuntu-si 2016-01-12
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobbie> http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2016/01/norwegian-high-school-puts-e-sports-and-gaming-on-the-timetable/
<Pepelka> Norwegian high school puts e-sports and gaming on the timetable | Ars Technica
<Pepelka> »Students will have five hours a week of reflex training, nutrition advice, and game study.«
<idioterna>  “Frankly, if I were a hedge fund manager, I would not vote for Bernie Sanders.” —Bernie Sanders
<idioterna> http://www.bloomberg.com/features/2016-bernie-sanders-fundraising/
<Pepelka> Why Bernie Sanders Doesn’t Want Your Vote
<Pepelka> »On the road with a man so angry he scares Democrats, too.«
<zdobbie> you twonks https://medium.com/@wob/the-sad-state-of-web-development-1603a861d29f#.nitf51shm
<Pepelka> The Sad State of Web Development — Medium
<idioterna> also
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzmVSGFW5HY
<Pepelka> »Random thoughts on web development«
<Pepelka> Bernie Sanders Playing The Bongos - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Bernie Sanders jams out to Ben Harper's Burn one Down. He's already got the rock star size crowds so if the presidential thing doesn’t work out it’s good to ...«
<idioterna> bern one down!
<zdobbie> Hillary be like DAB https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89BQOhj-ZQw
<Pepelka> Hillary Clinton Dabs On The Ellen DeGeneres Show - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Credit: https://amp.twimg.com/v/0862b418-db34-429e-b5d4-e08bac8d6f9d Hillary Clinton Dances The "Dab" On 'Ellen DeGeneres«
<zdobbie> also, https://twitter.com/aseitzwald/status/686559308591554560
<Pepelka> Alex Seitz-Wald auf Twitter: "Bernie Sanders has raised $73 million without a fundraising team. https://t.co/ICOrz9eG09"
<idioterna> https://zars.bandcamp.com/album/hupam-da-ste-dobro
<Pepelka> Hupam, da ste dobro | ZARÅ 
<Pepelka> »10 track album«
<idioterna> huda muzika
<zdobbie> $73mio
<zdobbie> still flies economy
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 13.3°C @12.01.2016 11:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 49% južni veter 5.8 m/s (20.9 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:44:33, Kulminacija: 11:14:12, Sončni zahod: 15:43:52
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 59min 19s, Luna je v ščipu
<napsy> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 8.8°C @12.01.2016 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 80% vzhodnik 0.9 m/s (3.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:43:12, Kulminacija: 11:11:06, Sončni zahod: 15:39:00
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 55min 47s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/ZAB0lY9.jpg
<msev-> ej a so na arsotu neki spremenil podatke
<msev-> aja ne niso
<msev-> nism taprav link kliknu
<msev-> neki sm iskov :D
<CrazyLemon> slax0r huda :DD
<speed-> ilegalci spet pizdarije delajo ali kaj?
<dz0ny> http://www.jide.com/en/remixos-for-pc#downloadNow
<Pepelka> What’s Remix OS for PC? Remix OS for PC is built on the Android-x86 - Jide Technology
<Pepelka> »A PC experience unlike anything on Android. An Android experience unlike anything on a PC.«
<slax0r> speed-: tirati jih treba :)
<CrazyLemon> #orDont
<slax0r> #yesDo
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ok..then #downloadNow
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: sm mislu da si replyal meni :P
<CrazyLemon> slax0r i know..ampak nisem :>
<idioterna> smola
<idioterna> pa lih sm se hotu kregat zacet
<CrazyLemon> ti pa se rad kregas
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/tehnologija/racunalnistvo/2016/01/hekerju_rekordnih_334_let_zapora.aspx
<Pepelka> Hekerju rekordnih 334 let zapora | Računalništvo - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Ker je ukradel in prodal 11 številk kreditnih kartic, je turško sodstvo mlademu hekerju naložilo 135-letno zaporno kazen. Že prej je bil zaradi podobne kraje obsojen na 199 let zapora.«
<CrazyLemon> 170 mio kartic == 20 let..54 kartic == 334 let
<zdobbie_> obratno sorazmerno
<msev-> a ma kdo od vs geekov android wear uro
<zdobbie_> 78.6% https://medium.com/@MoveOn.org/the-top-5-reasons-moveon-members-voted-to-endorse-bernie-with-the-most-votes-and-widest-margin-in-78c2e69990ec#.gwz0psprj
<Pepelka> The Top 5 Reasons MoveOn Members Voted to Endorse Bernie (with the Most Votes and Widest Margin in… — Medium
<Pepelka> »By Ilya Sheyman, Executive Director, MoveOn.org Political Action«
<CrazyLemon> kdaj so volitve?
<zdobbie_> zacetek ferbuarja se zacne primary
<zdobbie_> ... primaries sezona v Iowi
<CrazyLemon> !g election date USA
<zdobbie_> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Democratic_Party_presidential_primaries,_2016
<Pepelka> Democratic Party presidential primaries, 2016 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<Pepelka> United States presidential election, 2016 - Wikipedia, the free ... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_presidential_election,_2016
<CrazyLemon> torej do junija bom mogu tole prenašat
<CrazyLemon> !cool
<zdobbie_> ne
<zdobbie_> konc julija se zjasnijo, da vzamejo Bernieja za kandidata
<zdobbie_> 8. novembra so pa volitve
<CrazyLemon> oh god
<zdobbie_> oh Bern*
<slax0r> 14k sql querijev iz enega requesta
<slax0r> \o/
<dz0ny> try 70m
<zdobbie_> try 0
<yang> Gre kdo na Fosdem, napsy ?
<krt57> zanimivi vremenski dogodki, na današnji dan http://birna-vas.zevs.si/custom.html
<Pepelka> Vremenska postaja Birna vas
<yang> to je pa precej podatkov
<CrazyLemon> slax0r !! marquee!! ^
<CrazyLemon> krt57 zanimivi podatki..torej je kot leta 1976
<CrazyLemon> samo da je včeraj/danes pihal jugo
<zdobersek> changes everything
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/po-smrti-87-zaposlenih-za-rakom-samsung-privolil-v-preiskavo/383240
<Pepelka> Po smrti 87 zaposlenih za rakom Samsung privolil v preiskavo :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Poseben neodvisni odbor bo v tovarnah Samsung Electronics zaradi večjega števila obolelih za rakom izvedel "temeljit pregled Samsungovih tovarn in objavil poročilo o potrebnih izboljšavah".«
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<zdobbie_> u still here mon
<CrazyLemon> its was weird..like an out of body experience
* zdobbie changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 16.04 aka Xenial Xerxes | !=
<CrazyLemon> well why would you do that
<zdobbie> konc je srecnega v 2016
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak xerxes
<zdobbie> what
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANv5UfZsvZQ&feature=youtu.be
<Pepelka> "The Falcon has landed" | Recap of Falcon 9 launch and landing - YouTube
<Pepelka> »With this mission, SpaceX delivered 11 satellites to low-Earth orbit and landed the first stage of the Falcon 9 back on land. Music: Absolution Calling by In...«
<zdobbie> dons ma Obama State of the Union
<zdobbie> more o' this please https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1S6nwCpO000
<Pepelka> State of the Union 2015: 'No More Campaigns to Run' - YouTube
<Pepelka> »President Obama: "I have no more campaigns to run. I know because I won both of them." Obama reacts to laughter and applause when he talks about his politica...«
<zdobbie> me irl http://i.imgur.com/Lra4yta.jpg
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: How To Install Corebird on Ubuntu 15.10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/d9RqJunbN90/how-to-install-corebird-ubuntu-15-10
<zdobbie> http://imgur.com/dtqITMa
<Pepelka> So Westboro Baptist Church came to my school today. One of their signs says "God Hates 420". Someone responded. - Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 6.km JZ od TRENTE @12/01/2016 04:10:10  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.36+N,+13.69+E
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 6.km JZ od BREŽIC @09/01/2016 07:02:54  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.87+N,+15.54+E
<matjaz> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/799765240/smartipi-touch-a-raspberry-pi-touch-stand
<Pepelka> SmartiPi Touch: A Raspberry Pi Touch stand by Tom Murray — Kickstarter
<Pepelka> »SmartiPi Touch is a super sleek stand for the official Raspberry Pi touch display. Camera functionality, wall mountable, and HAT ready.«
<matjaz> iz najs
<zdobbie> NE
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 16.04 aka Xenial Xerus
<matjaz> know thy power
<dz0ny> !! force
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPhFWHJsgkc
<Pepelka> Operativo "Cisne negro". - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Los Mochis, recaptura del "Chapo" #PrimeroNoticias«
#ubuntu-si 2016-01-13
<upd> http://www.coindesk.com/individuals-tied-to-bitcoin-ddos-group-dd4bc-captured-in-europe/
<Pepelka> Suspected Members of Bitcoin Extortion Group DD4BC Captured - CoinDesk
<Pepelka> »The EU’s top law enforcement agency has announced a new crackdown on the DDoS attack group DD4BC, which demands ransom in bitcoin.«
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: fucking marquee! :D
<speed-> guten morgen
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 7.1°C @13.01.2016 8:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 85% jugovzhodnik 1.6 m/s (5.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:44:06, Kulminacija: 11:14:35, Sončni zahod: 15:45:04
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 00min 58s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> looks promising
<zdobersek> unlike you
<zdobersek> when surging
<CrazyLemon> i was mvp last night..so dont even
<zdobbie> a si bil sam v ekipi?
<CrazyLemon> nope..Å¡e 7 drugih!
<zdobbie> tbh zadnje cajte nisi svoh
<zdobbie> sploh verticality ti gre
<zdobbie> sam se vedno prevec rad mene streljas
<CrazyLemon> enkrat sm te ustrelil
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e to si sam kriv
<zdobbie> dvakrat nazadnje
<CrazyLemon> nope..enkrat
<CrazyLemon> v pon.
<CrazyLemon> pred tem pa že dolgo ne
<dz0ny> sami teroristi tle
<idioterna> berning hard
<idioterna> a ste vidl
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny join us :)
<idioterna> iowa
<zdobbie> bernie being bernie
<idioterna> national hillary -8 bernie +11
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 9.8°C @13.01.2016 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 84% zahodnik 2.9 m/s (10.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:44:06, Kulminacija: 11:14:35, Sončni zahod: 15:45:04
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 00min 58s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> meh
<napsy> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 3.2°C @13.01.2016 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 90% severovzhodnik 0.7 m/s (2.5 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:42:45, Kulminacija: 11:11:29, Sončni zahod: 15:40:13
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 57min 28s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> lel
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<zdobersek> :|
<zdobbie> dz0ny: *
<zdobbie> ^
<zdobbie> dz0ny: a ta je ze v goju spisan?
<dz0ny> :>
<dz0ny> should be?
<Sky[x]> :D
<zdobbie> ja vprasam, ce go tolk crasha
<dz0ny> 2016-01-13T13:24:06.389980035Z app[web.1]: SyntaxError: Unexpected token �
<dz0ny> pač js
<matjaz> tko dober python bot obstaja, vi se pa s tem JSom matrate
<matjaz> c-c-c
<zdobbie> dz0ny: *
<zdobbie> eh
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 8°C @13.01.2016 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 58% zahodnik 1 m/s (3.6 km/h) delno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:40:20, Kulminacija: 11:08:26, Sončni zahod: 15:36:32
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 56min 12s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> kul
<dz0ny> matjaz: no tle bi ga ublia ista zadeva, k python zna unicode Å¡e bolje handlat
<zdobbie> zakaj pa go ne bi umru?
<zdobbie> come, there's room! http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/move-over-berniebros-a-wave-of-young-women-is-boosting-bernie-sanders-20160112
<Pepelka> Move Over 'Berniebros': A Wave of Young Women Is Boosting Sanders | Rolling Stone
<Pepelka> »Yes, there's a big gender gap among young voters backing Sanders, but it's not among men«
<zdobbie> weeeell
<idioterna> this confirms some women are not stupid
<slax0r> 130k sql queries in single request \o/
<zdobbie> right, ampak mene ne bi Elizabeth Warren motla
<zdobbie> mot me pa sHillary
<idioterna> noce endorsat nobegna
<idioterna> nobenga
<zdobbie> kdo?
<CrazyLemon> <-
<slax0r> ->
<zdobbie> I haz the hopes: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucyVC1Q7F9A&feature=youtu.be&t=3m45s
<Pepelka> The Nightly Show - Panel - Bernie Sanders Makes His Case for 2016 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Democratic presidential hopeful Bernie Sanders talks to Larry, Grace Parra and Jordan Carlos about his economic agenda and a potential running mate. Watch th...«
<CrazyLemon> seveda ZDAJ sije sonce..prej pa ko sm mislu it na kolo pa neee.. stupid sun
<pitastrudl> boji se te
<pitastrudl> boji se norih limon
<pitastrudl> :-D
<zdobbie> K-K-K-KARMA
<CrazyLemon> !g youtube karma
<Pepelka> Instant karma - Instant justice - Compilation #1 - YouTube https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiL1BmVPYyA
<CrazyLemon> aja..sj je
<CrazyLemon> .yt karma
<jabuk> Instant karma - Instant justice - Compilation #20 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4QKeuL_ISE
<CrazyLemon> !g angler exploit kit
<Pepelka> A closer look at the Angler exploit kit | Sophos Blog https://blogs.sophos.com/2015/07/21/a-closer-look-at-the-angler-exploit-kit/
<CrazyLemon> tole baje razsaja
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/ayyy_west/status/687106973146464256
<Pepelka> Kylo Wrist auf Twitter: "When one of your friends gets fried but you gotta fake like it wasn't funny cuz you loyal https://t.co/09ExH4H407"
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hvOP4PVTdQ
<Pepelka> [ P. I. Tchaikovsky 차이콥스키 ] 1812 Overture Solennelle 1812년 장엄서곡 (Royal Albert Hall, BBC Proms 2004) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »1812 Overture 1812년 서곡 (at the Royal Albert Hall, BBC Proms 2004) (720p) P. I. Tchaikovsky 차이콥스키 BBC 프롬스 2004 (BBC Proms 2004 (110th BBC Proms))영상으로서 런던 켄싱턴에...«
<zdobbie> dis my twitter feed now
<matjaz> tchaikovsky je mojster
<zdobersek> http://41.media.tumblr.com/8384e1e40d3b735ff5e5c11ee77b5808/tumblr_nihdn8tWvI1s9617so1_500.jpg
<zdobersek> zanima me, kaj bo z Berniejem naredl
<upd> uh oh kaj dela politika kar potemnil se je
<zdobbie> that's a bit racist
<CrazyLemon> its not if its true
<upd> CrazyLemon, +1
<upd> če bi napisal
<upd> kaj dela politika kar bolj bel je ratal
<upd> ne bi napisal da je racist
<upd> noob
<upd> v usa je več rasizma, čez bele od črncev
<upd> but nobody cares
<yang> ojoj http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/svinjske-glave-na-gradbiscu-ljubljanske-dzamije/383295
<upd> če pa je proti črnem so pa vsi na nogah
<upd> lol
<Pepelka> Svinjske glave na gradbišču ljubljanske džamije :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Ljubljanske policiste so okoli 9. ure zjutraj obvestili, da je na gradbišču Islamskega kulturnega centra v Ljubljani neznanec ponoči odvrgel svinjske glave.«
<upd> idioti ane
<upd> naš kuža bi imel to glavo za en teden
<yang> hm
<yang> moj pes je samo brikete jedel
<yang> enkrat sem ji dal za rojstni dan surov snicl, pa ga ni hotla pojest
<yang> pol sem ga malo popekel, pa ga je pojedla
<upd> naši vse pojejo
<yang> joj ta zalozba pasadena
<yang> klicem jih
<yang> pa se mailam
<yang> pa nic od njih
<yang> un na telefonu pravi "nisem jaz kle da gledam narocila"
<yang> ce bi sel osebno tja, bi veliko prej zrihtal
<CrazyLemon> http://www.delo.si/novice/slovenija/ena-najlepsih-kolesarskih-poti-pri-nas-tudi-uradno-odprta.html
<Pepelka> Ena najlepših kolesarskih poti pri nas tudi uradno odprta
<Pepelka> »4,2 milijona evrov vredno naložbo so gradili in urejali kar dve leti, 85 odstotkov denarja pa je zagotovila EU.«
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> dz0ny / napsy ping?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: this apus https://libreboot.org/faq/#amd
<dz0ny> komi čakam da en exploita napiše ki bo scrapal tvoj zaslon na cpu levelu
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: ask, bot don't ask to ask
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> sem ze resil sem uporabil httputil za request debug :)
<Sky[x]> da sem videl kaj se sploh posilja :)
<dz0ny> https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGWebHost/searchresults.aspx?PartnerId=13617&SiteId=5332&Function=LinkQuery&LinkId=1580
<Pepelka> Novartis - Rezultati iskanja
<dz0ny> ^^ ko pride msev
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny moj amd ni post 2013 :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sej imaš .sporoči je bela cesta!
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/svet/2016/01/snezni_plaz_v_francoskih_alpah_zasul_solarje.aspx
<Pepelka> Snežni plaz v francoskih Alpah zasul šolarje | Svet - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Snežni plaz je v Savojskih Alpah zasul skupino šolarjev, pri čemer je umrl 14-letni deček. Še trije otroci so poškodovani, pet pa jih pogrešajo. Skupina devetih otrok in učitelj so bili na smučanju.«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVOakJU73BM
<Pepelka> When Guys Go Off Their Birth Control - YouTube
<Pepelka> »How will the bros react when Dennis breaks the news that he's going off his birth control? SUBSCRIBE to Above Average Network: http://bit.ly/LlHUTM LATEST fr...«
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie !
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kaj zdaj čakaš
<dz0ny> e900 restored
<dz0ny> long time no see
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a še maš e900?
<matjaz> jest mam Å¡e vedno nekje eno e71
<matjaz> gratest phone ever
<matjaz> greatest*
<dz0ny> matjaz: its router
<matjaz> aja sm mislu da nokia :D
<matjaz> aja ne!
<matjaz> tist je bla n900
<dz0ny> matjaz: btw, si na githubu?
<matjaz> affirmative
<dz0ny> under what nick, so I can stalk you
<matjaz> mfin
<matjaz> I stalk u already
<dz0ny> :)
<Sky[x]> :D
<dz0ny> success 2 girls are stalking me
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny long gone
<yang> Želi kdo iti na koncert Crvenih Jabuk, podarim karto
<yang> Sretna nova godina
#ubuntu-si 2016-01-14
<zdobbie> GUTEN MORGEN NSA
<upd> https://www.rt.com/news/328828-indonesia-jakarta-terror-attack-cafe/ vsak kurčev dan
<Pepelka> Multiple explosions, gunfire in central Jakarta, Indonesia near café & UN agency office — RT News
<Pepelka> »At least six blasts went off in the city center of the Indonesian capital of Jakarta in an apparent terrorist attack involving suicide bombers. Witnesses describe casualties, chaotic scenes, and exchanges of gunfire with police.«
<zdobbie> http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/01/give-teachers-a-physics-test-from-a-girl-and-theyll-give-it-worse-grades/
<Pepelka> Give teachers a physics test from a woman and they’ll give her worse grades | Ars Technica
<Pepelka> »When the same answer is provided with a male or female bio, grades are different.«
<upd> http://telemach.si/oec/single-mobile-device/2563/huawei-y5-vinjeta-2016/2 folk kupuje zarad vinjete se jih že 10 prodaja na bolhi lol
<Pepelka> Telemach
<Pepelka> »Telemach Web Shopp«
<napsy> jutr
<napsy> a nebi to moral bit vinjeta 2016/17?
<upd> mja so sam 2016 napisal sicer pa ja je 16/17
<napsy> ja pise pa da je 2015/16
<upd> če prodaš telefon za 100€ te pol pride vinjeta 30€
<upd> aja
<upd> mja so zajebal
<upd> :D
<upd> haha
<upd> bi bila fora da staro dobiš
<upd> :D
<slax0r> jutro
<pitastrudl> jutro
<zdobbie> oh snappp https://twitter.com/BernieSanders/status/687317650658189312
<Pepelka> Bernie Sanders auf Twitter: ""To Bernie Sanders with thanks for your commitment to real health care access for all Americans..."-@HillaryClinton https://t.co/XMVPEx8fT8"
<upd> There are at least three winning tickets in the Powerball jackpot - sold in Los Angeles, Tennessee and Florida - lottery officials said. he
<jabuk> M 1.8 > 1.km JV od VIPAVE @14/01/2016 09:33:26  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.84+N,+13.98+E
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpt1/v/t1.0-9/12565476_10154397601236840_3643633347199747267_n.jpg?oh=9ca079a424f2a70c2f03ed2d55eccd30&oe=5702614A
<CrazyLemon> http://motherboard.vice.com/read/we-talked-to-a-witch-who-casts-viruses-out-of-computers-with-magic
<Pepelka> We Talked to a Witch Who Casts Viruses Out of Computers With Magic | Motherboard
<Pepelka> »It sounds like a hoax, but Silicon Valley is taking her seriously.«
<zdobbie> BURN HERR
<zdobbie> She turned me into a newt!
<zdobbie> ...
<zdobbie> It got better.
<dz0ny> https://github.com/ubuntu-core/snapcraft
<Pepelka> ubuntu-core/snapcraft · GitHub
<Pepelka> »snapcraft - Snapcraft is a delightful packaging tool«
<zdobbie> viable, al spet sam NIH?
<CrazyLemon> witchcraft..snapcraft..ubuntu ?
<dz0ny> zdobbie: think python,ruby bundler for apt
<dz0ny> not tried yet, boot looks usable
<CrazyLemon> http://thethingsnetwork.org/
<Pepelka> The Things Network
<Pepelka> »We are building a global open free crowdsourced long range low battery IoT data network.«
<napsy> .weather ljubljana
<zdobersek> u so international
<zdobersek> .vreme Veech
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<upd> https://www.mimovrste.com/kreativni-seti/webhiddenbrand-kineticni-pesek-910-g?v=793190
<Pepelka> Kinetic Sand kinetični pesek 910 g | mimovrste=)
<Pepelka> »Kinetični pesek 910 g je na voljo v naravni barvi. Primeren je za igranje v notranjih prostorih.«
<upd> Primerno za	Za oba spola
<dz0ny> upd: yep, jaz bi raje vidu da začnejo kaj od googla prodajat
<upd> like wat ?
<dz0ny> phones, chromebooks, nexus family
<upd> sj neki nexus je gor
<dz0ny> cast, player
<dz0ny> kupiš sony android tv
<dz0ny> pa Å¡e chromecast ji ne dela pravilno
<dz0ny> (sam yt)
<dz0ny> pa tko uraden forum, we wont support ne chromecast app
<dz0ny> can I plug nexus gamepad (we don't support that)
<dz0ny> so specifično blokiral vid/pid
<dz0ny> kitajska mouse dela bp
<upd> that is sony
<dz0ny> .yt a moment to return
<jabuk> Why We Run - A Moment to Return https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLFTUZjno_4
<slax0r> https://soundcloud.com/aus-liebe-zur-freiheit/electro-swing-luneburg-live-rosis-berlin-08012016
<Pepelka> Electro Swing Lüneburg - Live @ Rosis Berlin (08.01.2016) by Aus Liebe zur Freiheit | Free Listening on SoundCloud
<Pepelka> »Recorded from the Rosis in Berlin January 8th 2016.First Part: Steven b2b DanielSecond Part: Steven onlyhttps://www.facebook.com/electroswinglueneburg01Booking: booking@ausliebezurfreiheit.com«
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu To Demo Convergence Device at #MWC2016?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/40olnjoXVP8/ubuntu-convergence-device-demo-mwc-2016
<lynxlynxlynx> woot
<lynxlynxlynx> že neki časa nisem delal grafov v lo - a je normalno, da se ti ob urejanju scatterplot-a začnejo vse točke animirano premikat :S
<lynxlynxlynx> ko nehaš, je spet vse ok
<Matthai> hmm, eno vprašanje imam... če rečem apt-get source gnuradio, pa dobim verzijo 3.7.5
<Matthai> potem pa potegnem dol source verzije 3.7.9 in jo razpakiram
<Matthai> in rečem rsync -av gnuradio-3.7.9/ gnuradio-3.7.5/
<Matthai> mi posynca spremembe verzije .9 na verzijo .7, ne?
<Matthai> a lahko oz. kako to potem zbuildam in namestim?
<dz0ny> Matthai: se kr na debian? :)
<Matthai> raspbian
<dz0ny> good luck with that
<dz0ny> da odgovrim na vprašanje, da
<dz0ny> sam veliko stvari manjka
<dz0ny> aka prevedenih libov
<Matthai> ok, sem dal apt-get install, pa 1 Gb libov
<dz0ny> in kr sem gledal folk kr kopira *.so iz random krajev
<dz0ny> ja :D
<Matthai> potem pa dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc
<Matthai> in me vrže vun
<dz0ny> k mas premalo rama
<Matthai> dpkg-source: error: unrepresentable changes to source
<Matthai> dpkg-buildpackage: error: dpkg-source -b gnuradio-3.7.5 gave error exit status 2
<dz0ny> aja se pred tem
<slax0r> dz0ny: what's wrong with debian?
<Matthai> imam CONF_SWAPSIZE=1024
<dz0ny> slax0r: ah nc, sam za rpi je mal bogi
<dz0ny> Matthai: distcc?
<slax0r> aja
<dz0ny> k brez tega ne gre
<Matthai> dz0ny, ???
<dz0ny> http://www.openframeworks.cc/setup/raspberrypi/Raspberry-Pi-DISTCC-guide.html
<Pepelka> openFrameworks
<dz0ny> ker drugace bos cakal kak teden
<Matthai> 24 ur cca, ja
<dz0ny> se enkrat ti predlagam da cross comilaš v chrootu
<Matthai> ja, mi lahko bolj konkretno pomagaš?
<Matthai> ker ko sem spraševal na gnuradio listi, so rekli, da je postopek "rahlo zapleten"
<dz0ny> https://github.com/dz0ny/mopidy-core-image/blob/master/Makefile
<Pepelka> mopidy-core-image/Makefile at master · dz0ny/mopidy-core-image · GitHub
<Pepelka> »Contribute to mopidy-core-image development by creating an account on GitHub.«
<dz0ny> tole je za rpi
<dz0ny> tam hoces verjetno trusty
<dz0ny> namest vivid
<dz0ny> rpi2 sry
<dz0ny> ne rpi1
<Matthai> jaz imam rpi1
<dz0ny> no osnova je ista
<dz0ny> sam pravi chroot moraš dobit
<dz0ny> pol je isto
<dz0ny> cp quemu
<dz0ny> mountaš proc
<dz0ny> etc
<Matthai> ok, ok, zdaj sem se malo izgubil... tole je v bistvu ARM okolje, kamor se chrootaš?
<anny_> sneeeg je, glej zunaj sneeg je
<slax0r> anny_: ne noret
 * anny_ pleše
<pitastrudl> spet sneg
<anny_> imam razlog
<pitastrudl> upam da se stopi do sobote
<pitastrudl> :(
<anny_> uspelo mi je naložit ruby on rails
<CrazyLemon> http://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=20160114142733
<Pepelka> OpenSSH: client bug CVE-2016-0777
<anny_> CrazyLemon - spet
<CrazyLemon> anny_ spet?
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon what does it mean
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl it means you're fcked..like seriously
<anny_> Heartbleed v. 2.3.1
<pitastrudl> fucked? how, what do i do
<CrazyLemon> anny_ heartbleed je bil openssl bug
<anny_> we are gonna die, we are aallll gona die!
<pitastrudl> nein
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl i suggest using lubricant of some sort
<pitastrudl> nemorm
<anny_> maslo bo v redu?
<pitastrudl> sm ga pozabu pr teb
<anny_> kot pri Zadnjem tangu v Parizu?
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl then its gonna hurt
<pitastrudl> i cri
<slax0r> what does dis bug do?
<pitastrudl> ^
<slax0r> anny_: a na kruhu? bo vredu, sam ce se bo kak biftek prletu gor na to maslo, bo se tolk boljs
<anny_> no biftek
<anny_> sploh ne iz mladega mesa
<slax0r> pff
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ni še uradnega cve reporta.. verjetno čakajo na release patcha
<anny_> v prevodu - ne tikaj tam, kjer te ne srbi!
<slax0r> vsepovsod me srbi
 * anny_ praska slax0r-ja
<slax0r> <3
<anny_> :P
<anny_> http://trenutekkiocara.blogspot.si/2015/12/biftek.html
<Pepelka> Trenutek, ki očara in večnost, ki nam ostane v spominu: Biftek z wasabijem in kremo iz rumenjakov
<pitastrudl> dons mi je uspel riž prekuhat
<lynxlynxlynx> https://github.com/openssh/openssh-portable/blob/master/roaming_client.c#L70 <-- to
<pitastrudl> :(
<Pepelka> openssh-portable/roaming_client.c at master · openssh/openssh-portable · GitHub
<Pepelka> »openssh-portable - Portable OpenSSH«
<pitastrudl> sm hotu nardit rižoto pa ni uspel tok dobr
<pitastrudl> katere začimbe naj bi dodal da bi bil malo boljši okus
<pitastrudl> sm popražu piščanca, grah pa čebulo
<anny_> za rižoto moraš imeti riž, ki se ne razkuha
<anny_> drugače pa sojina omaka
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> sam res
<pitastrudl> sojino omako bi lahk kupu
<pitastrudl> kaj je Å¡e kaj podobnega
<anny_> parmezan
<CrazyLemon> maslo :)
<pitastrudl> :o
<pitastrudl> v katerem koraku naj bi dodal maslo
<anny_> peteršilj
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ko končaš..ga vmešaš not
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> najs
<anny_> lahko tudi malo kocke ali zelenjavne mešanice
<pitastrudl> se prav maslo pa sojino omako
<pitastrudl> :-D
<slax0r> pa biftek gor
<pitastrudl> ^
<anny_> arborio riž
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl no..sojine omake ne uporabljam tako da ne morem nič komentirat glede tega :)
<pitastrudl> perfektno
<pitastrudl> veš ker riž mam cak
<pitastrudl> dolgozrnati riž
<pitastrudl> a je ta vredu za rižote
<anny_> http://okusno.je/clanek/kuhinje-sveta/evropske-kuhinje/italijanska-kuhinja/veste-kateri-riz-je-najboljsi-za-pripravo-rizote.html
<Pepelka> Okusno.je - Veste, kateri riž je najboljši za pripravo rižote?
<Pepelka> »Za pripravo dobre rižote ne potrebujemo veliko – ne časa ne znanja. Bistvo njene priprave je, da izberemo pravi riž, s katerim ohranimo popolno ravnovesje med čvrstim riževim zrnom na eni strani in kremasto teksturo na drugi strani. Tako je prava ...«
<anny_> gremo jest
<anny_> lp
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl nope
<CrazyLemon> http://www.zlatopolje.si/wp-content/files_mf/rizsantandrea500g02360x360.png
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ^
<pitastrudl> bom probal CrazyLemon
<pitastrudl> hvala
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl np :)
<matjaz> #kuhamospito
<matjaz> 5/7, would watch agai
<matjaz> again*
<Matthai> emm.. tale SSH roaming pomeni, da če prehajaš med omrežji, se ti SSH povezava ne prekine?
<slax0r> Matthai: podobno kot ssh -> tmux -> C-b d -> disconnect -> reconnect -> tmux attach
<CrazyLemon> oz kot !g mosh
<Pepelka> Mosh: the mobile shell https://mosh.mit.edu/
<matjaz> sam da se ti pri SSHju prekine session
<matjaz> mosh is the way to go
<CrazyLemon> http://www.openssh.com/txt/release-7.1p2
<slax0r> meh
<upd> a je kakšna možnost geslo razbit na argivu .7zip
<upd> arhivu*
<upd> a ima kdo kvantni računalnik v kleti :p
<zdobersek> !t en sl set-top box
<zdobersek> .t en sl set-top box
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: help me out
<CrazyLemon> !t en sl settop box
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek digitalni sprejemnik!
<CrazyLemon> (pravi islovar)
<zdobersek> u da real MVP
<zdobersek> sometimes
<CrazyLemon> i'm fine with sometimes being mvp
<matjaz> !t en sl mvp
<matjaz> wat
<matjaz> zakvaj ne dela?
<CrazyLemon> zato ker miha sux
<skyx> http://in.mobile.reuters.com/article/idINKCN0US23420160114?irpc=932
<Pepelka> Netflix to block proxy access to content not available locally
<upd> v čem je fora da nekaj ni dosegljivo v slo
<matjaz> pomojem zato, ker ima recimo Voyo kupljene sezone za House of Cards
<matjaz> za prihajajoče sezone se pač ne bo dalo kupit, in bojo možne za ogled na Netflixu
<upd> točno
<matjaz> to je samo swag, ni juno da imam prav :)
<matjaz> nujno*
<yang> a ta netflix je za kaj ?
<CrazyLemon> voyo cant touch netflix
<yang> se da gledat LIV ETV programe ?
<matjaz> samo ondemand
<CrazyLemon> a ti veš kaj je netflix sploh? :)
<yang> ne cist tocn
<matjaz> !g netflix
<Pepelka> Netflix - Watch TV Shows Online, Watch Movies Online https://www.netflix.com/
<matjaz> :)
<CrazyLemon> its online! :D
<yang> a ni evropskih LIVE TV kanalov noter?
<CrazyLemon> ...
<matjaz> yang, en kup filmov in serij, takoj ko so na TVju, so na Netflixu
<matjaz> klikneš in gledaš od začetka
<CrazyLemon> v živo gledaš?
<CrazyLemon> :p
<msev-> A so ksni skoki spet
<CrazyLemon> msev- nope..jutri
<msev-> Pero mišica
<CrazyLemon> msev- also http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/01/13/%23ubuntu-si.html#t17:59
<Pepelka> /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/01/13/#ubuntu-si.txt
<msev-> A je bot upgradean
<CrazyLemon> msev- dej preberi kaj je na linku no :)
<msev-> Ne dojamem oba linka sm odpru
<msev-> Pa irc log sm prebral
<msev-> Kaj mi hocs povedat
<matjaz> dz0ny ti je za en job board nalimal link
<matjaz> https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGWebHost/searchresults.aspx?PartnerId=13617&SiteId=5332&Function=LinkQuery&LinkId=1580
<Pepelka> Novartis - Rezultati iskanja
<msev-> Uuu lepa
<msev-> 4 leta izkusenj hocejo dang
<CrazyLemon> pa oba linka je odpru! pa irc log prebral! pa še vedno ne ve kaj piše v logu :)
<dz0ny> tam spodaj iščejo internse
<dz0ny> -1 izkušenj
<msev-> A tisto splosno povprasevanje tist sm ze poslal
<msev-> Nc ne vidm na splosno za internse
<matjaz> grem jest brcxat žogo
<matjaz> aj!
<CrazyLemon> but its cold outside!
<zdobbie> zoge se loh tud v pokritih prostorih brca
<zdobbie> fyi
<zdobbie> fecken kolesarji
<CrazyLemon> komu se da!?
 * CrazyLemon used to play indoor soccer
<CrazyLemon> pa enkrat sm razjezil rudonjo s svojo prisotnostjo! beat that if you can/want :))
<zdobbie> as bil tko slab
<zdobbie> da te je z igrisca naganju
<zdobbie> "Why would God create Iceland?" http://icelandmag.visir.is/article/00-icelanders-25-years-or-younger-believe-god-created-world-new-poll-reveals
<Pepelka> 0.0% of Icelanders 25 years or younger believe God created the world, new poll reveals | Icelandmag
<Pepelka> »Iceland seems to be on its way to becoming an even more secular nation, according to a new poll. Less than half of Icelanders claim they are religious and more than 40% of young Icelanders identify as atheist. Remarkably the poll failed to find young Icelanders who accept the creation story of the Bible. 93.9% of Icelanders younger than 25 believed the world was created in the big bang, 6.1% either had no opinion or thought it had come into existenc
<zdobbie> http://imgur.com/6dls89t
<Pepelka> DAE DAE DAE DAE DAE - Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie nope
<zdobbie> that's what an LVP would say
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/12552814_1143996522291466_2478150676146169101_n.jpg?oh=50c6482fed8f5d76b882c36c7e804db1&oe=57056172
<CrazyLemon> ahahahahah
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny can you confirm https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6415/crosscompiling-za-rpi-1#latest
<Pepelka> Crosscompiling za RPi 1 - Ubuntu.si Forum
<zdobbie> enumal komplicirate, semizdi
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie well..sj maš link predlagaj mu neki bl v easy
<skyx> dz0ny: idioterna : kaj priporocata za Go da trackas koliko casa traja kaksen del requesta?
<zdobbie> gettimeofday()
<dz0ny> :D
<skyx> tole sem zdj nasel
<skyx> https://github.com/openzipkin/zipkin
<Pepelka> openzipkin/zipkin · GitHub
<Pepelka> »zipkin - Zipkin is a distributed tracing system«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/trendi/kulinarika/novice/2016/01/rezanje_pice.aspx
<Pepelka> Ste tudi vi do zdaj pico rezali narobe? | Kulinarika - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Britanska matematika sta iznašla nov način rezanja pice, pri katerem vsi dobijo enako velik kos, ob tem pa so zadovoljni tako tisti, ki ne marajo roba, kot tisti, ki jim je to najboljši del pice.«
<zdobbie> #fwp
<CrazyLemon> for white people?
<CrazyLemon> thats racist man
<zdobbie> FirstWorldProblems
<CrazyLemon> i'd love me some pizza now
<idioterna> FirstWorldWarProblems?
<dz0ny> FirstWorldPizzaProblems
<dz0ny> idioterna: a to je kak java class
<dz0ny> :>
<idioterna> slis se ze tko k da je
<CrazyLemon> can we stop talking about pizza?!
<zdobbie> me in Buhriz http://i.imgur.com/hstCgr1.jpg
<CrazyLemon> nice hat..bruh
<zdobbie> AP ammo-proof
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://i.imgur.com/9LyQO.jpg
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nope..i will not click that
<CrazyLemon> coz i know what it is
<zdobbie> me in Sinjar http://i.imgur.com/rg3v5jz.jpg
<CrazyLemon> hah..thats not even a pizza
<zdobbie> pizza pocket
<CrazyLemon> i'ma find me some insurgent pizza
<idioterna> a da bi
<zdobbie> ping away
<zdobbie> hah
<zdobbie> dans majo oni kekci debato
<idioterna> keri kekci
<idioterna> a demokekci
<zdobbie> republikekci
<idioterna> aja to pa nam gledu rajs
<zdobbie> bo ze kdo best hits skompajlu
<zdobbie> grem jst gledat the office, ce nima nben volje surgeat
<idioterna> hm
<CrazyLemon> js insurgeam
<CrazyLemon> sam je full room
<yang> jebemu mast, a kdo ve kako se tega lotit ? https://trisquel.info/en/forum/problem-output-external-monitor-laptop
<Pepelka> Problem with the output to the external Monitor from laptop | Trisquel GNU/Linux - Run free!
<CrazyLemon> thats trisquel for you!
<yang> how to shit healthier https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2H1yYIDKSw
<Pepelka> CES 2016 Coway - YouTube
<yang> must be a pain to clean the remote from shit stains
<Pepelka> »Home automation care at CES 2016 in Las Vegas.«
#ubuntu-si 2016-01-15
<zdobbie> Go? more like no-go http://www.siol.net/novice/tehnologija/racunalnistvo/2016/01/programiranje.aspx
<Pepelka> Če želite dobiti službo, se začnite učiti enega od teh programskih jezikov | Računalništvo - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Preverili smo, po katerih jezikih za pisanje programov bo pri zaposlovalcih na tehnološkem področju v letu 2016 največ povpraševanja. Pri tem nam je pomagal indeks programskih jezikov TIOBE.«
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGQLKoDNiMs tole seveda :)
<Pepelka> New- QtWS15 Introduction Qt Creator Qt Technology Strategy, Tobias Hunger - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Qt World Summit 2015, OCTOBER 5-7, BERLIN, GERMANY (More videos like this at Qt Resource Center: http://www.qt.io/resource-center) Introduction to Qt Creator...«
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobersek> how u doin
<idioterna> no cobol? no fortran?
<napsy> jutro
<zdobbie> PJETEK
<napsy> ou yea
<zdobbie> !t en sl relevant
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ?
<zdobbie> too late
<zdobbie> useless
<idioterna> http://fusion.net/story/254885/the-oregon-militiamen-dildo-drive/
<Pepelka> The internet’s sending the Oregon militiamen dildos for fun | Fusion
<Pepelka> »It's not hard to see why Ritzheimer's upset.«
<dz0ny> Javascript: Danes eden najbolj priljubljenih programskih jezikov. Uporablja se predvsem v pisanju aplikacij za mobilne naprave.
<dz0ny> D:
<zdobbie> the Web is mobile
<zdobbie> the future is now
<zdobbie> get rekt
<slax0r> dz0ny: I barfed a little
<skyx> lol :D
<zdobbie> idioterna: you're not the only one https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSmr0l010pQ
<Pepelka> Bill O'Reilly vows to flee to Ireland if Bernie Sanders wins - YouTube
<Pepelka> »via Fox News«
<idioterna> sm vidu ja
<idioterna> z gay marriage se je ocitno ze sprjaznu
<upd> https://www.tradingview.com/x/TFehAh0v/ po 13 letih pod 30$/sod
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<idioterna> looks almost like bitcoin
<zdobbie> yeah, but oil's not dead
<zdobersek> norveska ze paniko zganja
<upd> zdobersek, norveška a zarad oil
<idioterna> ja njihove penzije so odvisne od cene nafte
<zdobersek> mhm
<idioterna> ne sicer cist direktno ampak kr
<zdobersek> so ze 30k ljudi odpustil
<zdobersek> ampak majo ~800 miljard rezerv, so no worries
<upd> aja
<upd> pa canada
<upd> savdijci so prekinl projekte za par biljonov
<zdobersek> pa ISIS
<upd> mehika na tisoče folka brez dela
<upd> http://blog.cryptsy.com/ 6 miljonov ukradenih jaz sem pa ob 2€ :d
<Pepelka> Cryptsy Blog
<Pepelka> »What's Happening at Cryptsy?«
<slax0r> msev-: si installiral? :D
<msev-> Ne se slaxor zj nism doma :)
<slax0r> aja ^^
<msev-> Kaj :)
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: mava novega kompanjona za kripticne pogovore ki jih tukaj nihce ne razume ^^
<msev-> Aja hehe
<LorD_DDooM> Mislim, da bodo vaju tule bolje razumeli kot najin technobabble :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/
<CrazyLemon> ms..pha
<pitastrudl> On Thursday night, /quit, /msg and /notice go to a pub. /msg and /notice get in a fight and leave. Who is left in the bar?
<zdobbie> pitastrudl: I am
<zdobbie> and my best friend, /kick
<pitastrudl> ╭∩╮( ͡°﻿ ͜ʖ͡°)
<pitastrudl> so /kick zdobbie ?
<pitastrudl> ja
<zdobbie> he's suggesting to call /ban
<pitastrudl> wanna go m8
<zdobbie> me? no
<zdobbie> u?
<pitastrudl> u wot
<zdobbie> I wot m8
<pitastrudl> jaja
<pitastrudl> ᕙ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ᕗ
<idioterna> kozu
<pitastrudl> kozel
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: si nabavu zaj kaj ko je cbill sale? :)
<LorD_DDooM> Nisem igral dva meseca
<slax0r> friendship over
<LorD_DDooM> Verjetno do CWb3 ne bom
<slax0r> tut upas da bo kaj iz tega?
<LorD_DDooM> Jah, iz random matchmaking, na random mapi, z random igralci definitivno ne bo
<slax0r> random matchmaking? mislis fifo matchmaking
<LorD_DDooM> Ne vem kaj misliš s fifo. Pač to, da te lahko kot T1 igralca da v grupo s t1, t3 ali nekaj vmes je bedarija
<slax0r> aja, jaz sem mislil na CW MM
<slax0r> kjer je FIFO
<slax0r> first in first out
<slax0r> vec ali manj
<LorD_DDooM> Ni čisto tako, ker grupe imajo prednost
<slax0r> saj pravim, vec ali manj :)
<slax0r> za tier MM je pa tak ker ni dovolj populationa
<slax0r> da bi lahko meli MM za samo T1/2/3/...
<LorD_DDooM> Ampak ja, v CW ni matchmakinka...kar me ne moti, nimam pojma kako bi sicer MM implementiral v CW
<slax0r> ne mores, premalo populationa
<slax0r> MM bi lahko dal not ce bi mel na vsakem planetu konstanno na obeh straneh vsaj 3x po 12 igralcev
<LorD_DDooM> V T1 so tako čudne igre...enkrat tepeš T1 igralce, spet drugo igro pa tepeš tjulne lagano sportski..
<slax0r> ki iscejo igro, ne + tisti ki ze igrajo
<slax0r> nebi vedel, sem T2 :P
<LorD_DDooM> rekt
<slax0r> tryhard
<slax0r> vceraj mi je en fucking kill zmankal za AoS :(
<LorD_DDooM> http://i.imgur.com/ra43vgI.jpg
<slax0r> hehe
<LorD_DDooM> http://i.imgur.com/fcayx7Q.jpg
<LorD_DDooM> My work here is done
<LorD_DDooM> You're argument is invalid :P
<slax0r> luck :P
<dz0ny> http://open.spotify.com/track/6OuVgSWn6k7s7Tc9NgiU8D
<Pepelka> Peace Of Mind - Extended Mix ABGT Mix, a song by Above & Beyond, Zoe Johnston on Spotify
<Pepelka> »Peace Of Mind - Extended Mix ABGT Mix, a song by Above & Beyond, Zoe Johnston on Spotify«
<dz0ny> meh
<pitastrudl> lahk bi dal vsaj kak soundcloud link al pa kej
<pitastrudl> :p
<CrazyLemon> what he said
<zdobbie> what he didn't say
<slax0r> whay no one said
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Opera Browser Gets First Updates of The Year, Has Linux Fixes Galore  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/fEn4itKkITI/opera
<anny_> dan
<anny_> rižota?
<slax0r> dan
<slax0r> biftek!
<dz0ny> .yt daughter to belong
<anny_> ahja
<jabuk> Tonight You Belong to Me (Cover) - Me and my 4 y.o. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bpu0TIXzI1w
<dz0ny> meh
<anny_> oujeah
<anny_> sta to kandidata za fuš leta?
<anny_> kdo čaka GoT?
<anny_> http://i.imgur.com/WKRKwGU.jpeg
<lynxlynxlynx> ma to je junija+ za gledat, če ne boš samo živčna
<slax0r> anny_: a je kak spoiler?
<anny_> slax0r - samo bonbonček za lažje čakanje :)
<slax0r> to si ti? ^^
<anny_> česa se pa vi veselite?
<slax0r> GoT SW VIII
<anny_> z mojim se zmeni :)
<lynxlynxlynx> hateful 8, sam je že zuni
<anny_> kje, kje?
<lynxlynxlynx> od fantastike bi znala bit zanimiva Å¡e deadpool pa x-men
<lynxlynxlynx> uni z ladjami ga že imajo, mislim da je pa tud že v kinih
<anny_> x-files tudi
<anny_> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Masters_of_Sex
<Pepelka> Masters of Sex - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> but no adoptions
<upd> idioterna, SELL ALL BITCOINS IT WILL DIEEE
<anny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGA0rcuMvAc
<Pepelka> Sore Loser by Tom Chapin - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Tom Chapin Sore Loser Billy the Squid This song is a part of Tom Chapin's "Billy the Squid" family album. He's a Grammy award winning singer songwriter and m...«
<zdobersek> anny irl http://i.imgur.com/t70b8VF.gif
<anny_> iiiii!
<anny_> kok lušten!
<anny_> <3
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx a si vidu plakat za deadpool?
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/pattonoswalt/status/687319128810504192
<Pepelka> Patton Oswalt on Twitter: "This idiotic/brilliant billboard is why I'm all in on the DEADPOOL movie. I'm an easy lay. https://t.co/jSRorPvaCp"
<lynxlynxlynx> ah, sem mislu, da boš dal tistega romantičnega
<anny_> gremo vikendat
<anny_> lp
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: How You Can Help Test the New Ubuntu Software Center  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/4oOvSqxasFU/test-new-ubuntu-16-04-software-center
<CrazyLemon> rip jabuk
<CrazyLemon> wb jabuk !
<msev-> Crazylemon, a mas cajt za python vprasanje :)
<zdobbie> yeshedoes.gif
<msev-> Haha
<msev-> https://gist.githubusercontent.com/marksev1/befa4ef8d899d673dd51/raw/562ca2882231578139c27ea9283ab0d67a874202/gistfile1.txt
<msev-> Tuki sm dodal se notr sunset pa sunrise time. Sam ker je vezan na "for day" mi 3x v smsu napise te ure ker so vezabe na dneve
<msev-> Zj pa nevem kko bi popravu to :)
<lynxlynxlynx> kdaj jih pa hočeš?
<msev-> Sam na koncu npr
<lynxlynxlynx> shrani prvo root.findall('metData') v svoj objekt
<lynxlynxlynx> potem boš vedel koliko dni ima
<Sky[x]> lp
<lynxlynxlynx> in potem lahko šteješ in rečeš, da samo recimo pri dan == 3 doda še sunrise
<msev-> Ja zj v sms dobim tri dni
<CrazyLemon> zakaj te zanima sunset/sunrise za x dni vnaprej? :)
<msev-> Aja no pol pa za prvi dan
<CrazyLemon> no shraniš v array pa izpišeš samo sunsets[0] če že imaš for zanko za vse skupaj
<msev-> Nism se tok delc v tutorialih :)
<msev-> Da bi vaju razumel hehe
<CrazyLemon> msev- pa a si pregledal ti ta xml sploh?
<msev-> Jap
<CrazyLemon> msev- in kaj vse si ugotovil?
<msev-> Ugotovu sm da moram [1] dat uzamem samo ure
<CrazyLemon> pa recimo to da ti 2x vrne enak sunset/sunrise? :)
<CrazyLemon> aja..to je vse skupaj za en da
<CrazyLemon> dan*
<CrazyLemon> zjutraj pa popoldne
<msev-> Aja pa rea
<msev-> Res
<CrazyLemon> nisi dosti ugotovil :D
<msev-> Nopw
<msev-> E*
<CrazyLemon> torej trenutno boš dvakrat izpisal sobota cet..pa dvakrat enaka vzhoda/zahoda
<msev-> Enkrat izpisem za isti dan popoldan
<msev-> Pol pa za naslednji dan zjutraj in popoldan
<CrazyLemon> msev- glede na gist to ne drži
<msev-> In pri vsakem izpisu svoj par ur, dvakrat isto uro (za naslednji dan zjutraj in popoldne)
<msev-> Tko vidm v smsu bom kopiral
<msev-> Najdi.si SMS (od 041): Cetrtek popoldne - oblacno 7:40 - 16:41 DEZ S SNEGOM
<msev-> Petek zjutraj - oblacno 7:40 - 16:42 SNEZENJE
<msev-> Petek popoldne - pretezno oblacno 7:40 - 16:42
<msev-> (Omogoca: www.telekom.si )
<CrazyLemon> mogoče si si to zjutraj poslal pa je drugače bilo napisano v .xmlju kot zdaj
<msev-> Evo si bom poslal :)
<msev-> Da dobimo sveze informacije
<CrazyLemon> pa pošlji to iz gista..ne spremenjeno ker ta kopiran primer nima vzhoda&zahoda :)
<msev-> Cak
<msev-> Kko nima vzhoda in zahoda
<msev-> Te ure k so zravn so vzhod in zahod
<msev-> Najdi.si SMS (od 0): Petek popoldne - pretezno oblacno 7:40 - 16:42
<msev-> Sobota zjutraj - delno oblacno 7:39 - 16:43
<msev-> Sobota popoldne - pretezno jasno 7:39 - 16:43
<msev-> (Omogoca: www.telekom.si )
<msev-> To je poslan iz mojga gista
<CrazyLemon> aja pa res.. spregledal :D
<msev-> Kaj pa ce bi sunrise pa sunset dal iz tega for-a ven
<msev-> Aja nc ne bo ane
<msev-> Lol
<CrazyLemon> js ne vem čemu ti je tako pomemben da ga trikrat moraš met :D
<msev-> Ja sj ga nocem trikrat met
<msev-> :)
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqV-embx_tA
<Pepelka> Kate Nash - Do-Wah-Doo - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Music video by Kate Nash performing Do Wah Doo. (C) 2010 Polydor Ltd. (UK) Do Wah Doo is released April 12th. Pre order the single here http://bit.ly/99EAAt«
<CrazyLemon> .yt andra day rise up
<jabuk> Andra Day - Rise Up [Audio] https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNKu1uNBVkU
<zdobbie> BRIAN! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30w8DyEJ__0
<Pepelka> Arctic Monkeys - Brianstorm (2007) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Video for the single 'Brianstorm'. First single to be released from forthcoming album Favourite Worst Nightmare, out April 2007. www.arcticmonkeys.com www.do...«
<msev-> Crazy a mas ksn protip za handlat uno skripto :)
<CrazyLemon> msev- handleat v kakšnem smislu?
<msev-> Ja da ne bo tokrat printal une case :)
<CrazyLemon> kak case?
<msev-> Čase
<CrazyLemon> i ask again
<CrazyLemon> katere čase
<CrazyLemon> be specific ffs :)
<msev-> Sunrise pa sunset k trikrat printne da bi jih sam enkrat :)
<zdobbie> Časove
<CrazyLemon> msev- jah.. več različnih pristopov.. n00b like me bi ali a.) dal en if notri, pa ko gre for prvič čez vse skupaj bi shranil v msg..za vse druge bi ignoriral ali b.) shraniš vse sunsete&sunrisee v array in printaš samo [0] - prvega
<msev-> A pa bi vseeno tut za ostale dneve napoved bla v smsu tut ce bi bil dan tist if za sunrise, sunset. Kam bi se ga pa dal
<CrazyLemon> msev- dal bi ga tam kjer je sunset&sunrise part..
<msev-> Moram pogledat ce je ksn index za day v xmlju
<msev-> Da bi lahko prek tega mogoce
<CrazyLemon> msev- brezveze se zaje... s tem
<CrazyLemon> daš pred for
<CrazyLemon> i = 0
<CrazyLemon> in v for na koncu i += 1
<CrazyLemon> pa preveriš prek i-ja
<msev-> Bom te jutr za tole prasov :)
<CrazyLemon> Device Name: Not Set
<CrazyLemon> Device Model: MX-2640N
<CrazyLemon> Location: Not Set
<CrazyLemon> File Format: DOC (Medium)
<CrazyLemon> Resolution: 200dpi x 200dpi
<CrazyLemon> Attached file is scanned image in Microsoft Word format.
<CrazyLemon> because thats how we usually send scanned images
<CrazyLemon> in .doc format
<CrazyLemon> https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/7391f0cc5d08d475db10021e516ea5a9b6f26759bbf71f84c1d1ce4bdf13af35/analysis/   when you are not aware that file actually contains your email :)
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0PprxBMDrM
<Pepelka> Barack Obama Bans DABBING In The US 2016 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Rest in peace @versace_tamagotchi«
<zdobbie> http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/01/croatian-cake-pirates-threatened-with-lawsuits/
<Pepelka> Croatian cake pirates threatened with lawsuits | Ars Technica
<Pepelka> »If you have Disney characters on your confections, you will be sued.«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.cnn.com/2016/01/14/world/ice-age-postponed/index.html
<Pepelka> Ice age delayed by humans... by 100,000 years - CNN.com
<matjaz> ffs ej
<matjaz> zakaj ssh uporablja -p za port, scp pa -P
<matjaz> chown -R chmod pa -r
<matjaz> ZAKAJ je tega treba
<Sky[x]> matjaz: da mas kej za delat :)
<Sky[x]> matjaz: ti se studiras al kaj pocnes?
<matjaz> kaj ti bo študij če rabiš $$$
<matjaz> :)
<CrazyLemon> matjaz pri meni tako za chown kot za chmod piše da je -R
<Sky[x]> matjaz: kaj pa delas vsak dan? :)
<matjaz> cnc operater, admin, kemik, čistilka
<matjaz> ne nujno v tem redu
<matjaz> :)
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, maš prav ja
<matjaz> zip ima -r
<Sky[x]> matjaz: nice :)
<CrazyLemon> matjaz zveni kot da delaš v mlinotestu :D
<matjaz> haha :D
<matjaz> ne ne, delamo s kompozitnimi materiali, večinoma karbon
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: mogoc ti loh kolesarski zic zriht
<zdobbie> a
<CrazyLemon> matjaz če rabite kerga da testira recimo okvir za kolo.št 58/XL i'm down for that
<CrazyLemon> also.. fajfe karbonske.. i'll test the shit out of that
<CrazyLemon> also..krmilo
<CrazyLemon> i'll test every single thing
<CrazyLemon> sam obročev ne
<zdobbie> ?
<matjaz> za kolesa imamo samo držala za bidone :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz awesome! i'll test that!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz kako se vam pa splača izdelovat bidon holderje?
<CrazyLemon> ker to je kr neki dela za precej nizko ceno
<matjaz> sej se nam ne, zato jih pa ne delamo na zalogo
<CrazyLemon> al ste vi kot kitajci..k prodajo karbonski nosilec bidonov, ki je v resnici plastika v barvi karbona :)
<matjaz> večinoma delamo za motorje
<matjaz> kitajc se lahko skrije pred našo kvaliteto
<matjaz> :)
<CrazyLemon> matjaz kakšna je pa cena nosilca? :)
<matjaz> pojma nimam, bi moral vprašat
<matjaz> na oko bi reku ene 20e
<CrazyLemon> ja..tko nekje je večina
<CrazyLemon> matjaz pošlji prošnjo k !g berk composites
<Pepelka> Berk Composites - http://www.berk-composites.com/
<CrazyLemon> on ma samo karbon :)
<CrazyLemon> pa še mogoče bom js lahko kaj testiral :p
<matjaz> heh, dobro zgleda tole ja
<matjaz> http://www.gs-carbotech.com/#
<Pepelka> Carbon Fibre Motorcycle Parts - GS Carbotech
<matjaz> tole smo pa mi
<Pepelka> »Carbon Fibre Motorcycle Parts - GS Carbotech«
<CrazyLemon> mam raje kolesa kot kolesa z motorjem :D
<matjaz> enako :)
#ubuntu-si 2016-01-16
<zdobbie_> https://gfycat.com/OldfashionedTightBedbug
<Pepelka> DuraWallet_F - Gfycat
<Pepelka> »DuraWallet_F«
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/hymrXb6.gifv
<Pepelka> Imgur
<zdobbie_> 1ms latency utopia
<zdobbie_> http://arxiv.org/pdf/1510.02826v2.pdf
<zdobbie_> I did the math
<zdobbie_> v 1ms svetloba naredi 300km
<zdobbie_> ~300km
<zdobbie_> 1ms roundtrip torej na razdalji 150km
<zdobbie_> what's the use in that?
<zdobbie_> v LJ bi loh delal operacije na daljavo v MB
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: GNOME Settings To Get a Major Design Overhaul  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/_u7ep0TUKGk/new-design-for-gnome-settings-tool
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 6.6°C @16.01.2016 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 50% vzhodnik 2.4 m/s (8.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:42:32, Kulminacija: 11:15:41, Sončni zahod: 15:48:50
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 06min 17s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -1.5°C @16.01.2016 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 92% severozahodnik 0.5 m/s (1.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:41:08, Kulminacija: 11:12:35, Sončni zahod: 15:44:02
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 02min 55s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> .napoved
<jabuk> Danes bo pretežno jasno, predvsem v vzhodni polovici Slovenije občasno zmerno oblačno. Tam bodo nastale posamezne snežne plohe. Sprva bo ponekod po nižinah še megla ali nizka oblačnost. Sredi dneva bo zapihal severovzhodni veter, na Primorskem povečini šibka burja. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od -2 do 4, na Primorskem do 9 stopinj C.
<jabuk> Jutri bo v zahodni Sloveniji pretežno jasno, drugod delno jasno z občasno povečano oblačnostjo. Pihal bo severni do severovzhodni veter, na Primorskem šibka burja. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od -4 do -11, na planotah Notranjske do okoli -15, na Primorskem od -3 do 1, najvišje dnevne od -4 do 1, na Primorskem do 6 stopinj C.
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Em9GVZsxDhQ
<Pepelka> Bernie Sanders - Talk To Al Jazeera - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Democratic presidential candidate, Senator Bernie Sanders spoke with Joie Chen about his thoughts on income inequality, the health care debate, and the polit...«
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): -1°C @16.01.2016 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 86% vzhodnik 0.6 m/s (2.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:38:42, Kulminacija: 11:09:32, Sončni zahod: 15:40:22
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 01min 41s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> Bernie je vcasih basket spilu
<CrazyLemon> in the 1800's ?
<idioterna> one of the best early 19th century basketball players
<CrazyLemon> or as they said at that time..best pig ball handler ever seen on this flat piece of surface
<dretnx> Če bi moj PC podpiral Hardware Virtualization, bi linux znotraj vmware tekel skoraj tako hitro kot brez vmware?
<idioterna> odvisno od tega kaj bi z njim pocel
<idioterna> ampak ja, naceloma bi
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=982189585208797&id=174718335955930
<Pepelka> Perica Jerković - Super, da smo preprečili, da otroci... | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Super, da smo preprečili, da otroci padejo v roke izprijenim pedrom in lezbačam in da metanje novorojenčkov v smeti ostaja ekskluzivni privilegij vseh...«
<matjaz> fak dis
<matjaz> Fargo je the greatest serija ever
<zdobbie> Okay then.
<matjaz> zmer ko nekdo to reče, se zasmejem
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> nism se gledu
<matjaz> ta izgovorjava okay je awesome
<zdobbie> Mike Milligan!
<matjaz> idioterna: moraš
<idioterna> men je bla do zdej najbl vsec bron/broen
<idioterna> sm kr fan scandinavian noira
<zdobbie> Minnesota je dost podobno okolje
<zdobbie> snow & cold
<Sky[x]> man in high castle je tud zanimivo :)
<Sky[x]> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1740299/
<Pepelka> The Man in the High Castle (TV Series 2015– ) - IMDb
<Pepelka> »Created by Frank Spotnitz. With Alexa Davalos, Rupert Evans, Luke Kleintank, DJ Qualls. A glimpse into an alternate history of North America. What life after WWII may have been like if the Nazis had won the war.«
<idioterna> zdobbie: a je podobn humor?
<idioterna> aha vidm
<zdobbie> hon you gotta stop stabbing him
<zdobbie> ja, mislim da je
<idioterna> ok to se slis kot velik bl ameriski humor
<zdobbie> Okay then.
<zdobbie> Fargo pac, crni humor, Coen style
<idioterna> ja sej to je ok ni mislen k kritika
<matjaz> glih zarad tega subtle humorja jo naredi epic
<idioterna> ja tko k true detective i guess
<zdobbie> ni lih humorja v true detectiveu
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> aja pol se trudi bit komedija?
<idioterna> bom vidu
<zdobbie> black comedy/crime drama
<zdobbie> je zdefinirana na wikiju
<matjaz> ni taka komedija kot misliš
<matjaz> epic komedija je
<CrazyLemon> .yt fargo series trailer
<jabuk> Fargo TV Series Official Story Trailer [HD] 2014 -Billy Bob Thornton,Martin Freeman,Tom Musgrave- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKs8DzjPDMU
<matjaz> to je za prvo sezono, druga je boljša imo
<zdobbie> mislim, da sta obe sezoni na netflixu
<idioterna> na tpb tut
<napsy_> damn
<napsy_> debian roxx
<napsy_> dost bol stable ko ubuntu
<idioterna> aja hm
<idioterna> sm hotu rect da ni svoh
<idioterna> da je bl stable k ubuntu pa
<idioterna> odvisn na kerem si i guess
<napsy_> ja no, mene je kr presenetl
<napsy_> pa prakticno je rolling release
<napsy_> ce uprablas testing repoje
<zdobbie_> can't go wrong there but yes you can
<CrazyLemon> what makes it more stable than ubuntu?
<zdobbie_> lack of unity
<idioterna> sounds like our country
<zdobbie_> debian doesn't discriminate though
<zdobbie_> http://i.imgur.com/8vsMulJ.gifv
<lynxlynxlynx> "Ubuntu 16.04 LTS will finally allow users to move the launcher to the bottom of the screen. This is just one of the big changes."
<lynxlynxlynx> radikalno
<Sky[x]> osx style :)
<zdobbie_> norci
<zdobbie_> http://i.imgur.com/YbMvvV7.png
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx kje si to prebral?
<CrazyLemon> ker to je unlikely
<CrazyLemon> softpedia
<zdobbie_> oooh, a unitist
<CrazyLemon> zaenkrat samo v ubuntu kylin branchu.. nekako dvomim da bo to pristalo v ubuntuju
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, iskal sem kak release plan
<CrazyLemon> .imdb vinyl
<jabuk> Vinyl |04 Jun 1965 70 min| Sci-Fi
<jabuk> Warhol's strange interpretation of "A Clockwork Orange." Includes Gerard dancing to the Martha and the Vandellas classic "Nowhere to Run" and being tortured by professional sadists.
<jabuk> IMDB:4.9/10 (623 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: 3.2/5 435 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0059880
<CrazyLemon> .yt vinyl series trailer
<jabuk> VINYL Season 1 TEASER TRAILER (2015) Martin Scorsese HBO Series https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aivbkc24Hq4
<zdobbie_> meh
<CrazyLemon> meh
<matjaz> use your power!
<idioterna> a hrema surgat
<matjaz> lahko se prdružim čez kako urco
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/cool-winter
<CrazyLemon> tam okrog 7ish?
<idioterna> men je kul ja
<CrazyLemon> ali počakamo da daš otroka spat pa se pol zberemo? :)
<idioterna> pomoje bols da kr takoj zacnemo
<idioterna> k sm suni dolzn par stvari zvecer
<napsy_> ka pa mate to?
<CrazyLemon> napsy_ !g insurgency
<Pepelka> Insurgency on Steam http://store.steampowered.com/app/222880/
<napsy_> aha
<idioterna> ne vem zakaj se zmer ni pingvincka
<CrazyLemon> kje?
<CrazyLemon> na steamu?
<idioterna> ja
<CrazyLemon> zato ker ne želijo mešat steam play in pingvinčke..ker je to eno in isto zato je povsod steam play :)
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qi_9YuMynW0
<Pepelka> THE X-FILES | The Investigations Continue - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The X-Files have been reopened and Scully and Mulder are back on the case. THE X-FILES returns JAN 24 for a 6-episode event. Subscribe now for more The X-Fil...«
<msev-> Pero care, najmočnejša mišica :D
<msev-> deklasiral jih je k majhne otroke
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> old news!
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 5.5°C @16.01.2016 17:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 52% vzhodnik 3.9 m/s (14.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:42:32, Kulminacija: 11:15:41, Sončni zahod: 15:48:50
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 06min 17s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> tis cold & windy
<msev-> CrazyMelon :), kje sva že ostala učer pr pythonu
<msev-> moram log prevert
<msev-> ok dam pred for i=0
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a tkole https://gist.github.com/marksev1/befa4ef8d899d673dd51
<Pepelka> Smstest · GitHub
<msev-> sm te i zadeve dodal
<msev-> aja ni ga actually
<msev-> bom zbrisal tole pa Å¡e enkrat pastnu
<msev-> tkole tale link -> https://gist.github.com/marksev1/baa16e3668fcd9a4bfa3
<Pepelka> Smstest · GitHub
<msev-> loh tut kšn drug vskoč če se mu da, npr. dz0ny je pro bro :D.
<CrazyLemon> msev- skopiraj tukaj povzetek kako si napisal
<CrazyLemon> trenutno imam steam odprt pa igrico
<CrazyLemon> pa ni mi do odpiranja chromea :)
<msev-> i = 0
<msev-> for day in  root.findall('metData'):
<msev->     dayname = day.find('valid_day').text.split()[0]
<msev->     daypart = day.find('valid_daypart').text
<msev->     forecast = day.find('nn_shortText').text
<msev->     if i = 1:
<msev->         sunrise = day.find('sunrise').text.split()[1]
<msev->         sunset = day.find('sunset').text.split()[1]
<msev->     rain = day.find('wwsyn_shortText').text or ''
<msev->     i += 1
<msev-> indentov sm sunrise pa sunset za 4 presledke
<msev-> CrazyLemon, sorry za motenje med igrco. Sj kr odšpilej sj se mi ne mudi :)
<lynxlynxlynx> = vs ==
<CrazyLemon> msev- to bo za drugi dan sunset/sunrise
<CrazyLemon> pa what lynx said
<msev-> a da moram namest = dat ==
<CrazyLemon> msev- ne..da pogoogleaš kakšna je razlika in nato daš ==
<CrazyLemon> :)
<msev-> aha pol dam if i = 0
<msev-> i'll do that
<msev-> i mean google
<msev-> lynxlynxlynx, a pri prvem i-ju pustim samo 1 =
<msev-> da mu assignam 0
<msev-> pol pr i-ju v i-fu pa dam ==, ker je preverjanje equalityja
<lynxlynxlynx> jap
<lynxlynxlynx> lahko napišeš bolj po angleško: if i is 1
<msev-> a clo tko lahko, zanimivo :D
<brodul> msev-: ti gre igranje z skripto ?
<msev-> crazy mi je dal en pro-tip umes še tko da zj moram testirat če dela :)
<msev-> ful sm noob še brodul nč ne vem še kko se stvarem streže :D
<brodul> vsi smo noobi
<brodul> jaz se ne znam kotalkat
<msev-> tut js pomoje ne, sam znam pa drsat :D
<brodul> no jaz se na znam drsat
<brodul> ce zacnem
<brodul> bom noob
<msev-> ja isto je tuki ane, one step at a time
<msev-> :D
<msev-> mi je pa ful kul kašne kul zadeve se da nardit če znaš povezat stvari k jih najdeš na netu :D
<msev-> tko da svaka čast vsem k mi pomagate :D
<msev-> a je kdo od vs že uspel naročit Pi Zero?
<msev-> nope ni ratal tole z i-jem CrazyLemon
<msev-> brodul, a maš ti kšno idejo kko bi sam 1 par sunrise pa sunset ur printnu v sms, sam za prvi dan :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- očitno nisi prav spisal :)
<msev-> ja sj :D
<msev-> https://gist.github.com/marksev1/baa16e3668fcd9a4bfa3 kle je tko k sm poizkusu
<Pepelka> Smstest · GitHub
<CrazyLemon> msev- sej..ker ti vedno appenda vse
<CrazyLemon> dej Å¡e else: sunset = '' pa sunrise = ''
<msev-> ok tnx :)
<msev-> u da man
<CrazyLemon> ali pa daš vse skupaj v spremenljivko sun pa ne rabiš vsega tega :)
<msev-> bom kr else zj dal :)
<msev-> najbl razumljivo zaenkrat zame
<CrazyLemon> msev- a dela? pa lahko testiraš tudi brez smsa ampak sam printas message
<msev-> a nč oklepajev
<msev-> samo ''
<msev-> mislm da dela lemon
<CrazyLemon> misliš ali veš
<msev-> sam enkrat printne cajt
<msev-> tko da to dela
<msev-> mam pa mal preveč pomišljajev
<msev-> pa dalj časa traja da zadevo izvede
<msev-> sm že popravu pomoje zbrisal en pomišljaj
<msev-> jp kul je zj
<msev-> hvala CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> msev- daš vse v sun = '{} - {}'.format(tist-kar-je-za-sunrise, tist-kar-je-za-sunset) pa je
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ zakaj ste quital?
<zdobbie_> premal akcije
<zdobbie_> dost za danes
<idioterna> sej jsm prsu nazja
<idioterna> nazaj
<idioterna> ce je bil to problem
<idioterna> sam sm zdej quitnu
<idioterna> k ni blo nobenga
<CrazyLemon> pfft...zamerim!
<zdobbie_> kk
<idioterna> https://i.imgur.com/uMOgiO9.webm
<msev-> sorry lemon
<msev-> sm te zafrknu za Å¡pil
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> naah..tis cool
<zdobbie_> is it though
<CrazyLemon> it is
<zdobbie_> ehrmehrgerd I'm not even sorry
<zdobbie_>  /ragequitbutnotreally
<zdobbie_> crosspost: ONWARDS TO SAVE OUR SNOWY MOTHERLAND https://media.giphy.com/media/1jMhOPHThgmrK/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> 4 legs 2 arms..that dog is a champ
<zdobbie_> http://www.theonion.com/article/frustrated-rick-santorum-still-waiting-go-ahead-go-52185
<Pepelka> Frustrated Rick Santorum Still Waiting For Go-Ahead From God To Suspend Presidential Campaign - The Onion - America's Finest News Source
<Pepelka> »CHARLESTON, SC—Expressing frustration that he had yet to receive any divine counsel on the matter, former Senator Rick Santorum told reporters Friday that he was still waiting for the go-ahead from God to suspend his presidential campaign.«
<zdobbie_> AND A GUN
<zdobbie_> SANTORUM WOULD ADMIRE
#ubuntu-si 2016-01-17
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 5.km SV od PODČETRTKA @17/01/2016 04:21:16  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.19+N,+15.64+E
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/leyawn/status/686719751440183296
<Pepelka> leon auf Twitter: "theres been a lot of bad opinions today on twitter. theres no way another website could top tha— https://t.co/6LCtJZjPkr"
<idioterna> kul ja
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<pitastrudl> .napoved
<jabuk> Danes bo v zahodni Sloveniji pretežno jasno, drugod delno jasno z občasno povečano oblačnostjo. Pihal bo severni do severovzhodni veter, na Primorskem šibka burja. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od -3 do 1, na Primorskem do 6 stopinj C.
<jabuk> Jutri bo v pretežno jasno, veter bo oslabel. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od -13 do -5, na Primorskem okoli -2, najvišje dnevne od -2 do 1, na Primorskem do 5 stopinj C.
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 1.7°C @17.01.2016 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 51% jugovzhodnik 2 m/s (7.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:41:56, Kulminacija: 11:16:02, Sončni zahod: 15:50:07
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 08min 11s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -4°C @17.01.2016 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 86% severnik 0.3 m/s (1.1 km/h) pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:40:13, Kulminacija: 11:12:46, Sončni zahod: 15:45:20
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 05min 07s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=601757902
<Pepelka> Steam Workshop :: Day of Infamy
<Pepelka> »Steam Workshop: Insurgency. BETA BRANCH REQUIRED!How to opt in: http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=204918367Subscribe to DOI maps:Dog Red:http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=601«
<CrazyLemon> ww2 mod...damn sexy
<CrazyLemon> https://www.seancassidy.me/lostpass.html
<msev-> kje je pa kšn pic
<msev-> nč ne vidm a spet napačn link klikam
<msev-> jp
<msev-> napačn link sm kliknu
<msev-> ta pepelka me trolla
<dz0ny> http://www.rtvslo.si/begunska-kriza/na-meji-z-avstrijo-obvezno-izkazovanje-identitete/383591
<Pepelka> Na meji z Avstrijo obvezno izkazovanje identitete :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Avstrija je začasno opustila izvajanje schengenskih pravil in znova uvedla nadzor na svojih mejah, je avstrijski premier Werner Faymann potrdil za današnjo izdajo časnika Österreich.«
<zdobbie_> ITSA ME
<zdobbie_> MARIO
<msev-> naši morjo zj tut
<msev-> to nkamr ne gre
<msev-> :D če ne bo kalifat :D
<msev-> hehehe
<msev-> mal me že res skrbi drgač
<msev-> :D
<zdobbie_> zakaj?
<zdobbie_> sej si ze v krscanskem kalifatu
<msev-> true true
<msev-> sam kle me saj ni treba bit strah da se bo kdo razstrelu :D
<lynxlynxlynx> eh
<msev-> drgač pa ja zdobbie_ we are the same clan :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- nope.. zdobbie_ is in the muslim clan.. obviously
<msev-> sj čevape ful rd jem :D
<CrazyLemon> i'd love me some čevapi right now
<msev-> Das ist Valter je top
<msev-> top masa
<msev-> skor k na Baščaršiji
<msev-> :D
<dz0ny> msev-: muslimani ne smejo čevapov jest
<dz0ny> msev-: sam čičeriko :D
<napsy_> dz0ny: kje pa si to slisu?
<lynxlynxlynx> pač variante brez svinjine
<napsy_> aha
<CrazyLemon> 'ne smejo' :)
<napsy_> strogi muslimani se kr drzijo tega
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWl4yPp2EtQ CLEAN THE OVEN!
<Pepelka> Warchild - Stand Tall (The Visit Soundtrack) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »DL: http://www23.zippyshare.com/v/Ccbo9jIm/file.html«
<CrazyLemon> napsy_ koliko pa poznas strogih muslimanov?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8F51OPJKAw
<Pepelka> 360fly: Welcome to Life Uncropped - YouTube
<Pepelka> »360fly isn’t just a camera. It’s a device designed to capture the experience as if you were there. Find more details at: 360fly.com«
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ^ to je zate..da boš mal bl 'in' :)
<idioterna> ma nocm bit
<CrazyLemon> such a hipster you are
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Rosie Lowe - Woman.
<zdobbie> liftoff 19:42?
<zdobbie> giftardi https://twitter.com/24UR/status/688701310523305984
<Pepelka> Oddaja 24UR POP TV auf Twitter: "Bravo, Ana! Enkraten dosežek! https://t.co/Dam3dCv1Hm"
<zdobbie> oneofus https://twitter.com/kricac/status/685847247305764866
<Pepelka> Denis OÅ¡tir auf Twitter: "Pure Ubuntu ali Ubuntu MATE? #dilema"
<zdobbie> oneofyou*
<zdobbie> liftoff 19:42
<msev-1> CrazyLemon, en od projektov primernih za pi-zero https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1HGJyfoUBE
<Pepelka> The $10* Echo** - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Video showing my home made Alexa client using the CHIP the $9 computer and a couple of simple parts. * Will cost about $10 depending on what you can salvage ...«
<msev-1> pa Å¡e python je :)
<msev-1> a obstaja rpi emulator za ubuntu :D to moram poguglat
<msev-1> da bi rpi zadeve kšne k zahtevajo hardware interfacing prek gpio pinov simulirov na normalnem kompu
<msev-1> a ma kšn za posodt rpi :D
<msev-1> hehe
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon:
<metalcamp> 'čer
<msev-1> čer
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie jp
<CrazyLemon> (liftoff related jp)
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: zakaj nis u gaemu
<idioterna> 5:0 bomo zgubil
<CrazyLemon> idioterna mam obiske
<idioterna> market chokepoint
<idioterna> ja sej loh gledajo kako spilas :)
<idioterna> bo vsaj bl zanimiv kokr zdej k gledajo kako ircas :)
<CrazyLemon> idioterna naah.. že tko mi gre na jetra vsak "kaj pa je $vstavi_poljubno_zadevo_na_zaslon"
<CrazyLemon> idioterna sej ne gledajo..pršu sm neki sprintat
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: zgubil smo 0:5
<zdobbie> neresen
<zdobbie> sprav froce zraven v spil
<zdobbie> train them young
<idioterna> child soldiers are the best in the world!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ste se ingame?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: aye
<dz0ny> Spacex landing
<matjaz> glih hotu prilimat
<matjaz> http://www.spacex.com/webcast/
<Pepelka> SpaceX | Webcast
<Pepelka> »SpaceX designs, manufactures and launches advanced rockets and spacecraft..«
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkz_lclGXNg
<Pepelka> Jason-3 Rocket and Countdown Only - YouTube
<Pepelka> »With this mission, SpaceX’s Falcon 9 rocket will deliver the Jason-3 satellite to low-Earth orbit for the U.S. National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administratio...«
<matjaz> TIL: livestreamer zna lepo predvajat live YT feed
<dz0ny> Or chromecast
<dz0ny> Watching on tv
<matjaz> ej, ti si bolj chromecast pro. je možno iz vlcja al pa katerega koli drugega media programa streamat na chromecast?
<dz0ny> Ne
<dz0ny> Vlc ne
<dz0ny> Drug program ni problem
<matjaz> se mi je zdelo ja
<dz0ny> Eta 1min
<dz0ny> These turbo pumps are loud
<dz0ny> Lol kerbal I see
<CrazyLemon> zakaj vlc ne? ker nima implementirano tega?
<dz0ny> Da
<dz0ny> He dovoljo brez Google play
<dz0ny> Lilte bumpy sea
<dz0ny> Nooooo
<msev-1> a zj je konc že
<msev-1> dz0ny,
<msev-1> a sm prepozn
<msev-1> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev-1 jp
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie http://www.twitch.tv/insurgencygame
<Pepelka> Twitch
<zdobbie> tega bom kmal mel 100h
<zdobbie> kr hardcore
<CrazyLemon> 100h? thats nothing
<CrazyLemon> ampak tale zgleda zanimivo..ww2 mod
<zdobbie> zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> baje bo official
<CrazyLemon> beta for now
<yang> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756m): -10.9°C @17.01.2016 20:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 90%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:38:59, Kulminacija: 11:12:45, Sončni zahod: 15:46:32
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 07min 33s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a to gledaš? lol zdej je glih "throw bomb into valve office", the hate source engine that much :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zdaj sm bil en čas MIA ampak zdaj sm spet nazaj tko da ja..gledam
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny can you blame them? :)
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/AJuVbBZ.gifv
<zdobbie> cod2 flashbacks :D
<CrazyLemon> awesome..coop modes in ww2 mod!
<msev-1> https://github.com/sammachin/AlexaPi :D
<Pepelka> sammachin/AlexaPi: Turn a Raspberry Pi into... - GitHub
<Pepelka> »AlexaPi - Turn a Raspberry Pi into an Alexa Client«
<msev-1> a si kdo predstavlja kaj bi blo treba tuki spremenit da bi laufala na netbooku :D namest na rpi
<msev-1> razn tega da bi blo treba GPIO zadeve spremenit v kšn gumb na tipkovnici
<msev-1> :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa če bi zalaufal pa prečekiral a dela al crasha in zakaj crasha :D
<msev-1> poguglat morm kko zamenat un Rpi.GPIO s čim drugim :D
<msev-1> sj to čist tko sprašujem :), zato k ni pi-zerota na zalogi :)
<msev-1> brb
<upd> .vreme pasja ravan
<jabuk> ARSO: Pasja ravan (1020m): -6.4°C @17.01.2016 22:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 50% severnik 2.67 m/s (9.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:41:45, Kulminacija: 11:14:02, Sončni zahod: 15:46:20
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 04min 35s, Luna je v ščipu
#ubuntu-si 2017-01-09
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): -18°C @09.01.2017 6:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 80% jugozahodnik 1.3 m/s (4.7 km/h) pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:41:42, Kulminacija: 12:07:09, Sončni zahod: 16:32:36
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 50min 55s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> the feck
<krt57> .vreme hrastnik
<jabuk> ARSO: Hrastnik (290m): -13.2°C @09.01.2017 6:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 88% severnik 0.2 m/s (0.7 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:42:04, Kulminacija: 12:07:53, Sončni zahod: 16:33:42
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 51min 37s, Luna je v ščipu
<tnm-tv1> dober dan
<tnm-tv1> v spletno stran aplikacija Qlik Sense se moram vedno prijavite preko uporabniskega imena in gesla ki je enak mojemu uporabniskemu imenu in geslo v Ubuntu sistemu. Ali je mozno da bi Firefox sam zaznal da sem prijavljen z istim uporabniskim imenom in geslom kot ga imam v sistemu ter me avtomatsko logiral?
<speed-> hail!
<zdobersek> GUTEN TAG
<speed-> MORGEN
<speed-> mater! :D
<metalcamp_> o/
<yang> tnm-tv1: ponavadi firefox vprasa, ce zelis, da se shrani up. ime + geslo
<yang> in tam morras potem klikniti da potrdis
<yang> to se pokaze takrat, ko se logiras na spletno stran
<tnm-tv1> yang, DA, ampak zdele bo probal z keepassx programom
<tnm-tv1> ki naj bio omogoal avtomatsko prijavo ter potem sam potrdi z "enter"
<yang> to pa ne poznam
<msevwork> ej a če kupš nek raid kontroler pol nerabš v software to nastavlat?
<msevwork> lohk uporabš openmediavault pa maš prkloplen na un hardwarski raid kontroler pa pol 2 diska gor
<msevwork> npr
<yang> lahko mas softwarski al pa hardwarski raid
<yang> torej raid lahko vklopis znotraj biosa, ali pa ga vklopis preko OS-a
<yang> za softwarski raid ne rabis raid kontrolerja, lahko imas samo navadna dva diska ali vec diskov
<idioterna> msevwork: hw raid sucks
<msevwork> aja
<msevwork> a je openmediavault bsd?
<msevwork> ni ane...je freenas
<msevwork> pol bi si lahko software raid znotraj oz zunaj tega ustvaru ane
<speed-> wat
<speed-> ovi te jebe
<speed-> hw > sw
<speed-> :)
<msevwork> sam je dražje vrjetno
<msevwork> :D
<matjaz> če češ openmediavault ali podobno uporabljat, je najbolš imet software raid
<matjaz> imo
<msevwork> odroid xu4 bi uprabu
<zdobbie> ti bi tko mel vsak kurcev sbc
<yang> zakaj kupujes te sbcje sploh, to so igracke
<CrazyLemon> coz they cheap yo
<yang> nekih bistvenih razlik v hitrosti ni med njimi
<zdobersek> bru
<yang> msevwork: za media server lahko sestavis nek noiseless HTPC z SSD diskom pa bos veliko bolj  zadovoljen
<msevwork> ne hočm redundanco za slike
<msevwork> zato rabm raid
<zdobersek> vlke besede
<idioterna> speed-: hw <<<< sw
<idioterna> speed-: hw raid je najslabs kar lahko mas
<idioterna> ko crkne je cela jeba karkol nardit
<zdobersek> msevwork would know
<speed-> mja
<speed-> nesme crknit :D
<msevwork> https://obihoernchen.net/1235/odroid-xu4-with-openmediavault/ kle je dobr tutorial sam brez raida
<idioterna> msevwork: ti si kr ZFS omisl
<idioterna> je se najbols
<msevwork> ja a skupaj z openmediavault
<idioterna> ne vem kaj je to
<CrazyLemon> its a vault for media thats open
<CrazyLemon> .gif obviously
<jabuk> http://i.giphy.com/l0HlHXIraHMupRQTS.gif
<zdobersek> like a pole vault?
<msevwork> ej te manual overridei na termostatih
<msevwork> za kok časa to program tweakajo
<msevwork> k verjetno gre pol eventually v nastavljen program gretja nazaj
<krt57> .vreme lisca
<jabuk> ARSO: Lisca (943m): -7.2°C @09.01.2017 9:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 90% severovzhodnik 3.81 m/s (13.7 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:41:01, Kulminacija: 12:07:05, Sončni zahod: 16:33:09
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 52min 09s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -9°C @09.01.2017 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 90% severovzhodnik 0.9 m/s (3.2 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:43:47, Kulminacija: 12:10:02, Sončni zahod: 16:36:18
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 52min 31s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme vršič
<jabuk> ARSO: Vršič (1684m): -5.1°C @09.01.2017 9:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 44%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:48:29, Kulminacija: 12:13:15, Sončni zahod: 16:38:01
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 49min 31s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> inverzija
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 2°C @09.01.2017 9:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 62% jugovzhodnik 1.6 m/s (5.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:45:23, Kulminacija: 12:13:18, Sončni zahod: 16:41:13
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 55min 50s, Luna je v ščipu
<napsy> lp
<zdobbie> ~H~i
<zdobbie> ~B~ye
<CrazyLemon> http://flashbak.com/yugoslavian-computer-magazine-cover-girls-of-the-1980s-90s-370271/
<jabuk> Yugoslavian Computer Magazine Cover Girls of the 1980s-90s |
<metalcamp_> looking good
<yang> Dali je negde Simona Weiss ?
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1bExWo6O98
<jabuk> Simona Weiss Tisoč želja/december 1991, studio M3, Božična oddaja/ - YouTube
<jabuk> Žal se je ohranil le "first take", drugi je uničen, ker je kaseta ležala in teža koluta je zmečkala slabo naviti trak. Zakaj to omenjam: ker me je Simona pre...
<idioterna> ni lih dobra muzika no
<napsy> drugacni cajti so bili takrat
<idioterna> ja, ampak tut takrat je bla dobra muzika
<yang> Ona je pela Slovensko zabavno muziko
<yang> ce poznas pojem zabavne muzike ? Nemci imajo Å¡lagerje recimo
<idioterna> ja, poznam
<idioterna> predvidljiva glasba s primitivnimi besedili
<napsy> kje pa se je slovenski ponos zgubil? :)
<idioterna> nc se ni zgubu
<idioterna> sam simona weiss res ni neki na kar bi loh bli slovenci ponosni
<napsy> ce je bila kraljica ljudskih src
<napsy> jou're just being rude
<idioterna> no i'm not
<yang> Za moj okus je bla ena izmed lepših Slovenk, drugače pa se je bila diplomirana psihologinja k se je ukvarjala z avtističnimi motnjami, tko da ni bla lih neka butara.
<idioterna> prodajala je poceni primitivno glasbo, tko kot helena blagne
<idioterna> soulless sellout.
<yang> onedve sta bile konkurenca
<idioterna> ja, huda konkurenca
<idioterna> clovk bi reku da sta ble izven konkurence
<idioterna> sam ne nad njo.
<idioterna> nism rude, zgolj kriticen
<yang> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-0/p480x480/11855734_10153030910967401_8827601613265624824_n.jpg?oh=e8774065fe7834bc37a1fb8fb99c947c&oe=58E10FE3
<idioterna> should have used irc
<yang> http://utd.zofijini.net/2017/01/06/univerzalni-temeljni-dohodek-nevreden-svojega-imena/
<jabuk> Univerzalni temeljni dohodek, nevreden svojega imena | Sekcija UTD
<yang> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/15823707_10154246104533581_2277177815964248991_n.jpg?oh=ce7e01963df6bab9a508147e97104eb8&oe=5914AA59
<yang> Ne vem, mi smo jih vedno poimenoval "Indijancki"
<metalcamp_> vidim, da je že idioterna povedal kar je bilo potrebno povedati
<metalcamp_> :)
<CrazyLemon> 'should have used irc' ?
<metalcamp_> ne, simona weiss & co
<kubanc> a je mozno v cron-u (scheduling) pognati ukaz ki ni v /usr/bin. Namrec rad bi pognal macro ukaz (ctrl+alt+p) na vsakih 5 minut...
<napsy> seveda je mozno
<idioterna> ctrl-alt-p bi rad prtisnu?
<kubanc> ukaz je pa xmacroplay "$DISPLAY" < macrokeys.txt
<kubanc> DA
<idioterna> ja napisi polne poti
<kubanc> tkole sm naredil ukaz v cronu
<idioterna> sam $DISPLAY bos moral rocno dolocit
<idioterna> verjetno je /usr/bin/xmacroplay :0 < /home/user/macrokeys.txt
<idioterna> ali kaj podobnega
<kubanc> 0,5,10,15,20,25,29,31,35,40,45,50,55 * * * * xmacroplay "$DISPLAY" < /home/tnm-tv1/macrokeys.txt
<matjaz> which xmacroplay
<matjaz> pa kot je idioterna že reku, $DISPLAY boš mogu naštimat
<matjaz> najboljš če to komando vržeš v en .sh fajl, pa tam nastaviš
<idioterna> namesto unih cifer lahko das */5
<idioterna> kar pomeni "vsakih pet minut"
<kubanc> ok, torej nekako takole: */5 * * * * /usr/bin/xmacroplay :0 < /home/tnm-tv1/macrokeys.txt
<kubanc> zadeva deluje :)
<matjaz> seveda deluje
<matjaz> it's linux!
<kubanc> thnx
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 4.8°C @09.01.2017 11:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 59% severozahodnik 2.2 m/s (7.9 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:45:23, Kulminacija: 12:13:18, Sončni zahod: 16:41:13
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 55min 50s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> its like..almost warm
<yang> Los Angeles http://paste.debian.net/plainh/b85054ad
<zdobersek> FREEDOM my ass
<speed->     Živali se ne smejo pariti v bližini 450 metrov od gostilne, šole ali prostora za religijo.
<speed-> :)))
<yang> nekdo bi moral probati voditi 1999 ovac po Hollywood Boulevard, pa naj jih policissti Å¡tejejo
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/njoZmaX.gifv
<jabuk> 5,000 ducks going for a walk
<zdobbie> Looks Legal To Me
<dz0ny> Imported pro trump protesters :)
<yang> dz0ny: dobr si to našu :)
<CrazyLemon> lunch
<dz0ny> kaj boš pa jedu?
<zdobersek> nobody cares?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny govorim o racah :D
<speed-> yang idemo?
<speed-> zrihtaj ovce :D
<yang> se bom zmenil s to igralko
<speed-> samo to bi mi tudi narobe sesteli ziher!
<yang> ona snema za PETA, verjetn bi znala zrihtat ovce
<matjaz> TIL: Amanda Cerny
<matjaz> she fine
<zdobersek> u don't learn women u chauvinist
<yang> Ti kr mej uno, jst bi Tiffany Toth
<yang> ♥
<zdobersek> u don't own women u chauvinist
<speed-> dokler nisi musliman
<speed-> :p
<CrazyLemon> or trump
<dz0ny> slax0r: a si dobil? http://imgur.com/a/EAmK3
<yang> luštne nalepke
<yang> jaz imam Å¡e nek kup FSF nalepk pa nimam idej kam bi jih prilepil
<idioterna> ja na hladilnik
<idioterna> kam pa drugam
<msevwork> ful dobre nalepke
<yang> tam imam samo magnete
<zdobbie> na notranjo stran smetnjaka
<yang> haha
<yang> no, ce bi kdo rad kaksno FSF nalepko nej mi javi
<yang> mogu bi jih fotografirat prvo
<msevwork> curl -i --user admin:secret -X GET  http://localhost:5000/synapses/say-hello   ----- če je tkole napisan to pomen HTTP GET ane
<speed-> ce je GET je GET :D
<msevwork> ja sj :D
<msevwork> haha
<zdobbie> JustTecnologyThings
<yang> dz0ny: zamenjam kaksno od svojih za morskega psa :)
<dz0ny> un c znak ne vem kaj pomeni
<msevwork> https://github.com/cantino/huginn
<jabuk> GitHub - cantino/huginn: Create agents that monitor and act on your behalf.Your agents are standing by!
<jabuk> huginn - Create agents that monitor and act on your behalf.  Your agents are standing by!
<metalcamp_> 007 to the rescue
<yang> dz0ny: http://i.imgur.com/kj2cqeD.jpg
<msevwork> dz0ny, kej si dobu une github nalepke
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> aja digital ocean
<msevwork> a maš svoj droplet
<matjaz> dz0ny, un c znak je digitalocean
<matjaz> http://www.unixstickers.com/stickers/unix_os_related_sticker/tux-linux-mascotte-transfer-sticker
<jabuk> Linux Tux Transfer Sticker | Unixstickers
<jabuk> High quality and durable Linux Tux Transfer Sticker. Discover our Collection of Awesome Products for Developers and Linux Users, Customize your Laptop and Pc.
<matjaz> če kdo zasledi kako tako, samo da je bela, do share
<matjaz> na unixstickers pravijo, da belih ne bo
<msevwork> a vi ubuntaši nč free stickerjev ne dobite :P
<zdobbie> zakaj bi sploh to limal po racunalih?
<matjaz> namesto apfel logota seveda
<matjaz> zdej mam samo eno
<metalcamp_> matjaz: diy?
<metalcamp_> diy macht frei!
<matjaz> to bi se dalo ja
<matjaz> http://i.imgur.com/7hSwexC.jpg
<matjaz> zdej mam to
<idioterna> zanimiv
<idioterna> prva stvar k jo js nardim z novim laptopom je
<idioterna> da vse te nalepke dol spravm
<matjaz> ti maš t420 ne?
<matjaz> a je ta lenovo nalepka na površini al je poglobljena?
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> pomoje je bla na povrsini
<idioterna> ker je zdej ni vec :)
<matjaz> men se je zdelo, kot da je v površini narejena vdolbina za nalepko, zato ej ta edina, ki je ostala
<matjaz> :)
<anny_> dan
<zdobersek> aaahhhhhh Mondays
<anny_> uf
<anny_> vsi živi in topli
<anny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SsmVgoXDq2w
<jabuk> The Bangles - Manic Monday - YouTube
<jabuk> Music video by The Bangles performing Manic Monday. (C) 1985 SONY BMG MUSIC ENTERTAINMENT
<anny_> vn me je vrgu, ueee!
<yang> matjaz: kaj tisti Tuxi so transparentni ?
<zdobbie> tuki se zdej mozje in fantek palijo na modne dodatke za racunalnike
<idioterna> o lej
<zdobbie> k ksne decve
<anny_> zdobbie - kdo je fantek?
<zdobbie> msevwork:
<zdobbie> ovaj
<zdobbie> k mu je treba vse k riti prnest
<metalcamp_> :D
<anny_> klon od msev-?
<yang> matjaz: 4.59 USD za 1 kos je kar velik
<zdobbie> ja, tist k vcasih kej nared
<yang> anny_: LP
<anny_> ziv
<anny_> sam preverjam, ce ste vsi pri zivljenju
<yang> anny_: ne vem a si ti tista, k mi vedno pomaha v stacuni haha
<msevwork> nism nobenga vn vrgu :D
<anny_> posebej idioterna, da ni zmrznu na kolesu
<anny_> yang, ne vem...
<yang> tut jaz ne :)
<yang> no, ce mas navado mahanja pol bos ze vedla
<anny_> pol pa fredu ;)
<anny_> včasih
<idioterna> anny_: zakaj bi pa zmrznu
<idioterna> se -20 ni blo
<idioterna> razn v celju no
<anny_> ker je občutek mraza na peciklu precej večji kot na peš hondi
<yang> anny_: a ves kako je men mama rekla ko je blo -10 zjutraj "Sem bila ze danes na biciklu, sploh ni mrzlo:)"
<idioterna> ja ce nimas neoprena
<anny_> dobro je, da si zdaj v pokoju in ne pedaliraš več u rano jutro
<idioterna> ja sam sm su zjutri na javor
<anny_> nimam neoprena
<speed-> jaz nekaj nedelam vredu, meni je pri +20 mrzlo
<speed-> :D
<anny_> to je dobro, vsaj žive duše ni bilo
<idioterna> je blo res kr mraz
<anny_> haha...kdaj pa je zelo mraz?
<anny_> ali RES mraz?
<idioterna> ja najmanj sm dozivel -40
<yang> idioterna: ti si navajen tega sibirskega podnebja zgleda, od takrat ko si tam naokoli potoval
<anny_> fiju
<anny_> moraš se obleči v krzno na veliko jezo živaloljubk
<idioterna> ma v sibiriji je blo +40 ko sm bil tam
<anny_> ampak zdaj jih tudi v sibiriji malo zebe
<idioterna> ja
<anny_> "malo" :D
<idioterna> cak sej mam pic
<speed-> ce pravijo da je prinas sibirski mraz
<speed-> te tam more isto bit
<speed-> haha :D
<idioterna> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/15826173_1933924343497324_5570244543359292536_n.jpg?oh=e7a890858e435c69642da09a864a85d6&oe=591CD7FD
<anny_> ciklon je ostro omejen
<zdobbie> FeelsColdMan
<anny_> zna Å¡e vztrajat
<anny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qj9Tv5w2f7A
<jabuk> In Russia the cat who froze in ice at -35 was rescued 2016 - YouTube
<zdobbie> HAARPovci ga bojo z ruske strani stisnil, potem pa okol zavezal!
<jabuk> In Russia the cat who froze in ice at -35 was rescued. Cat,ice,-35,froze,cold. WATCH Cat Rescued After Getting Its Paws FROZEN In An Icy Puddle In Russia. He...
<zdobbie> tak bo ostal nad centralno evropo se par tednov ...
<zdobbie> nobena kolicina kisa nas ne resi!
<anny_> zdobbie, sigurno so ga rusi poslali
<anny_> tako kot so shekali ameriške volitve
<anny_> lahko poveste, če ima ta comp sploh kartico za wifi?
<anny_> http://h20564.www2.hp.com/hpsc/doc/public/display?docId=emr_na-c00229814
<jabuk>  HP Support document - HP Support Center
<anny_> na lubuntu ne zazna omrežja
<idioterna> nima
<idioterna> ma ethernet
<anny_> ok, hvaaaaala!
<anny_> sm mislila, da sem kaj zaj**
<anny_> kabel in tako naprej...ok
<idioterna> kokr je linux awesome bi se moral tut brez wifi kartice znat povezat, imo
<anny_> haha
<anny_> daš kak nasvet?
<idioterna> probej mu mal laskat
<idioterna> 'kako lep cdrom imas, in kako velik napajalnik'
<anny_> https://cdn.meme.am/cache/instances/folder856/500x/65302856.jpg
<anny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_X4x78j5cSk
<jabuk> Svakoga dana - YouTube
<idioterna> lepo
<idioterna> kok si tekla maraton?
<idioterna> mislm, a ti je ratal pod 4 ure?
<anny_> haha
<anny_> dream on!
<anny_> nope
<anny_> ampak prišla sem v cilj cela in to je vse, kar zame šteje
<CrazyLemon> cela like in..no broken legs?
<anny_> em...malo naslednji dan
<idioterna> anny_: ma sej ne pravim da moras
<anny_> ni take panike
<anny_> preteči maraton
<idioterna> sam ko si rekla da rabis nekoga da zraven tebe laufa si rekla da mislis pod 4 ure
<anny_> nope
<idioterna> od mojih prjatlc je samo ena do zdej tolk hitro
<anny_> tega pa mislim, da nisem rekla
<idioterna> mogoce si rekla da upas, da bo pod 4 ure :)
<anny_> to je bil lapsus v komunikaciji
<idioterna> sej js ne mislim da je spostovanje do ljudi odvisno od casa ki ga rabijo za maraton pretect
<idioterna> sam v spominu sem mel 4 ure
<idioterna> danes sem srecal dva tekaca zjutraj
<idioterna> oba taka kot jaz, smo bli kot da gremo postno kocijo oropat
<anny_> mislim, da so tiste 4 ure povezane s PST
<anny_> tam pa prideš skozi
<idioterna> mozno
<anny_> js js
<dz0ny> zdobbie: nice thing https://github.com/Metrological/buildroot-wpe
<idioterna> no, srecno
<idioterna> sibam po froce
<anny_> papa
<anny_> oci :)
<idioterna> sej bojo zmrznl, pa ne bom vec :)
<anny_> dobro jih zadekaj ane
<CrazyLemon> neopren for all!
<idioterna> ja, sej ne vem kaj se folk tolk sekira
<anny_> CrazyLemon, Yes!
<idioterna> otrokom je cist fino
<idioterna> spodaj merino, cez pa windstopper
<anny_> so malo bolj trpežni od nas
<idioterna> pa so cist topli k pridemo domov
<idioterna> oz. v solo
<idioterna> ajde cau
<anny_> cao
<zdobbie> dz0ny: it is
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -5°C @09.01.2017 15:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 79% vzhodnik 0.5 m/s (1.8 km/h) pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:43:47, Kulminacija: 12:10:02, Sončni zahod: 16:36:18
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 52min 31s, Luna je v ščipu
<matjaz> mene so tud nalepke doma počakale
<matjaz> najs
<CrazyLemon> mene pa ne :(
<matjaz> men ni čist jasno, zakaj sem jih dobil
<matjaz> 3 PRjev nisem naredil
<matjaz> sem pa prejel enega
<skyx> o cem to vidva? :P
<matjaz> hacktoberfest
<matjaz> aja, sej PRji so Å¡tel samo za majico
<skyx> matjaz: telemach modem se mi vzpostavlja po 10-15min ze kaj slisal za ta problem?
<skyx> nv a fb hec al net :>
<skyx> http://pastebin.com/KniYb66J
<jabuk>  ~  ping facebook.comPING facebook.com (31.13.88.36): 56 data bytes64 byt - Pastebin.com
<skyx> bodo prisli modem zamenjat ... sej splacalo cakati 15min da so se javli :P
<matjaz> telemach je ena taka čudna muha
<matjaz> za vsako pizdarijo bi modem menal
<matjaz> enkrat dela ko šus, drugič ne dela
<matjaz> :)
<skyx> baje da je ze star :D
<skyx> Firmware Build Time	15:58:29 Fri Dec 12 2008
<skyx> :D
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): -0.4°C @09.01.2017 18:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 78% jugovzhodnik 1.8 m/s (6.5 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:45:23, Kulminacija: 12:13:18, Sončni zahod: 16:41:13
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 55min 50s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> damn, kr minus
<CrazyLemon> .gif tis cold
<jabuk> http://i.giphy.com/abIRl07f4CF1K.gif
<skyx> ej kako mate kej .gitconfig nastavljen?
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/LJ_Taksist/status/818489596896014338
<jabuk> Taksist Ibro on Twitter: "Tok je mrzlo eno Jadranka Juras prepričuje ljudi da nose krzno."
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<matjaz> lol
<metalcamp> haha
<skyx> dz0ny: idioterna : tole vama bo usec https://github.com/chrislusf/teeproxy
<zdobbie> a men pa ne
<matjaz> skyx, https://github.com/mfin/dotfiles/blob/master/git/.gitconfig
<matjaz> nič posebnega
<zdobbie> ZOMG SELF-DOXXED
<zdobbie> expect a dildo delivery very soon
<zdobbie> al neki
<skyx> ma si morm dotfiles repo naredit na github predno disk crkne :>
<idioterna> skyx: hm sam
<idioterna> skyx: to ze mamo :)
<skyx> idioterna: na kaksen nacin pa resujete to?
<idioterna> zlo razlicno
<idioterna> teh proxyjev je ze kr nekej
<idioterna> drugac v go je to par vrstic no
<idioterna> ni lih kompliciran nardit
<matjaz> you know nothing, zdobbie snow
<zdobbie> I DO
<zdobbie> u work for BEANS R US
<matjaz> :D
<idioterna> http://www.vulture.com/2017/01/shocker-hollyweed-sign-artist-is-a-big-stoner.html
<jabuk> Shocker: ‘Hollyweed’ Sign Artist Is a Big Stoner -- Vulture
<jabuk> "Pot art. That's what it is."
<matjaz> halt! sherlock zeit!
<metalcamp> nein!
<zdobbie> it's shit
<metalcamp> zhe man in the high castle
<matjaz> že pogledal
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon: kako daleč si uspel priti?
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp S02E06
<dz0ny> kje vi najdete čas ...:(
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nimaš ene ure na dan? :) stop BSing dude
<matjaz> plenty o' time!
<CrazyLemon> pa pofixaj forum.coffee pa travisa :D
<metalcamp> dz0ny: less sleep moar time for tv series :)
<dz0ny> :)
<matjaz> less github starring more tv shows
<matjaz> :P
<dz0ny> jst grem spat ob 1, k se glih vse zmenim :D
<dz0ny> now i get that double player thing :>
<matjaz> jest grem spat okoli polnoči, vstanem ob 5ih
<dz0ny> aaa
<CrazyLemon> a zadnjič je pokazal sliko kako gleda na projektorju modern family
<matjaz> lez teden sem zaspan, vikende prespim
<matjaz> čez*
<dz0ny> kolk časa še misliš še zvet
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ja tist je 20 min :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny 20min there..20min na wcju
<matjaz> če pridem do 60 bo kul
<CrazyLemon> pa 20min ko greš spat
<CrazyLemon> pa je :)
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon: potem si me že prehitel, jaz sem obtičal nekje na s02e04
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp sm čez vikend gledal tam 3 na dan se mi zdi
 * CrazyLemon hates queues of any sort
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: there's plenty of us that feel the same
<zdobbie> i.e. get in the fucking line
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie fuck the line! i aint no po-po!
<CrazyLemon> grem čaj pit..brb
<metalcamp> TIL: dd has status=progress
<metalcamp> :O
<matjaz> WAT?! I mean ... WAT?!
<matjaz> heštegsherlock
<CrazyLemon> heštegomajgad
<matjaz> zdobbie you fuck why did you part?!
<matjaz> you're a liar!
<matjaz> it's not shit!
<matjaz> .help
<matjaz> .sporoči zdobbie you fuck! it's not shit!
<matjaz> jabuk plz
<matjaz> .sporoči zdobbie you fuck! it's not shit!
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qT7c_W1iyd0
<jabuk> Girl Stranded on a Deserted Island! - YouTube
<jabuk> There I was, stranded on a tiny little deserted island in the archipelago of Vava’u - Tonga. However, I did do it to myself. I wanted to see what it would be...
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njycSvCukB0 kaj je to
<jabuk> Laptop makes weird noise - YouTube
<jabuk> Why does my laptop make this weird noise when I turn it on and when I turn it on, it looks like it freezes plz help me.
#ubuntu-si 2017-01-10
<zdobbie> matjaz: I fuck?
<zdobbie> this fucking channel, but IRL https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUL56vrK75I&feature=youtu.be
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdrp0l2em-U
<jabuk1> Matt Bellamy Dancing - YouTube
<jabuk1> 'Time is Running out' live when Matt Bellamy dances in the best way ever. Footage taken from the Absolution Tour DVD [2004] live at Glastonbury.
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<zdobbie> where's me Sun
<jabuk1> ARSO: Celje (244m): -6°C @10.01.2017 6:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 83% vzhodnik 2.2 m/s (7.9 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 07:41:20, Kulminacija: 12:07:33, Sončni zahod: 16:33:47
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 52min 27s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> kr toplo
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> dz0ny: nope
<slax0r> how?
<msevwork> jutro
<msevwork> kaj že to pomen če so ene številke na desni strani stolpca v libreofficeu
<msevwork> ostale so pa na levo stran stolpca poravnanae
<speed-> morgen
<metalcamp_> jutro
<slax0r> jutro ja :)
<speed-> .. :D
<speed-> ja saj naceloma je
<matjaz> zdoyes
<matjaz> ffs he's not here
<metalcamp_> sup?
<msevwork> sup
<metalcamp_> msevwork: kaj bo dobrega?
<msevwork> nč pametnga
<msevwork> zj grem do big bossa
<msevwork> brb
<pitastrudl> MORGEN
<pitastrudl> ops, caps
<dz0ny> slax0r: ces mel pr za digitalocean hacktoberfest, si pol spolnu eno formo pa si dobil nalepke pol
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ! he's here!
<CrazyLemon> --------->
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 2°C @10.01.2017 9:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 39% vzhodnik 2.9 m/s (10.4 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 07:45:03, Kulminacija: 12:13:42, Sončni zahod: 16:42:22
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 57min 20s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C1wCQm7UsAAu_ke.jpg:large
<jabuk1> M 1.2 > 12.km SV od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @10/01/2017 11:58:51  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.59+N,+15.62+E
<CrazyLemon> .apt devilspie
<jabuk1> gdevilspie {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), xenial (16.04LTS), yakkety (16.10), zesty}
<jabuk1> devilspie2 {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), xenial (16.04LTS), yakkety (16.10), zesty}
<jabuk1> devilspie {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), xenial (16.04LTS), yakkety (16.10), zesty}
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -4°C @10.01.2017 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 62% jugovzhodnik 2.8 m/s (10.1 km/h) zmerno oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 07:43:25, Kulminacija: 12:10:27, Sončni zahod: 16:37:28
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 54min 03s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://www.enpass.io/ in ostali
<dz0ny> full dobr pw manager
<dz0ny> free
<zdobbie> free as in ...
<yang> free chewawa
<dz0ny> beer
<matjaz> https://github.com/keepassxreboot/keepassxc
<jabuk1> GitHub - keepassxreboot/keepassxc: KeePassXC is a cross platform community driven port of the windows application “Keepass Password Safe”.
<jabuk1> keepassxc - KeePassXC is a cross platform community driven port of the windows application “Keepass Password Safe”.
<matjaz> this one's better though
<dz0ny> enpass al keep*
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny za kolko si jih reku da je full dobrih? :D
<CrazyLemon> what makes it so special :)
<dz0ny> jst sm sam 1p uporabljal
<dz0ny> pa miro
<dz0ny> miro je umru :(
<CrazyLemon> :(
<dz0ny> tle mi je všeč k je integracija z vsem poštimana
<dz0ny> pa synca se na kar nastaviš (dropbox, gogoledrive,ssh,webdav)
<dz0ny> ...
<CrazyLemon> to sm vidu ja
<zdobersek> NSA?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kako je če imaš več user/password za recimo enako domeno? :)
<CrazyLemon> ali ve kakšna je razlika med recimo ubuntu.si/forum/ pa ubuntu.si/wordpress/
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> ni na domeno
<dz0ny> na url je
<dz0ny> pa recmo opozori te če maš isti pw
<dz0ny> :D
<CrazyLemon> fine..i'll give it a go :)
<CrazyLemon> ni mi sicer najbl kul to da moram povezat Å¡e dropbox/google driver
<CrazyLemon> drive*
<dz0ny> ne rabš
<dz0ny> to je sam če hočeš sync
<CrazyLemon> sej..hočem sync
<CrazyLemon> sam če hočem sync moram poznat geslo od teh storitev
<CrazyLemon> in ga ne ker je... v tej storitvi
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> sej veš če slučajno zdobersek spet predlaga rm -rf /home
<zdobersek> nkol nisem tega predlagu
<CrazyLemon> ja..he aint THAT evil
<CrazyLemon> on predlaga /home pa vse kar je Å¡e zravn
<matjaz> pa closed source je
<CrazyLemon> omg!
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e ne autocompletea!
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e med exportom je shitload &amp;
<CrazyLemon> to je sicer lastpass fault but still
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjKUJU14xUw
<jabuk1> Trump Calls Obama To Talk About The Golden Globes- CONAN on TBS - YouTube
<jabuk1> CONAN Highlight: Trump calls Obama to make the argument that Tara Reid is a better actress than Meryl Streep. More CONAN @ http://teamcoco.com/video Team Coc...
<pitastrudl> zakaj keepassx?
<pitastrudl> sej keepass navadn je tut vredu
<pitastrudl> razen če res nočeš inštalirat vseh tistih mono dependenciev
<zdobersek> keepassx sounds a lot better
<pitastrudl> zakaj pa ne keepass navadn
<pitastrudl> mono depenedencies fobia?
<pitastrudl> :D
<zdobersek> that's a good phobia to have
<pitastrudl> kaj lahko kdo pripopa screen al pa pastebin zadnjih 20 linij? :D
<pitastrudl> je mzanjkalo placa na serverju pa mi ni shranjevalo
<pitastrudl> haha
<zdobersek> yw http://sprunge.us/RDOd
<zdobersek> haha
<zdobersek> haHAA
<pitastrudl> ty
<pitastrudl> its all fucky
<pitastrudl> sej za sinhronizacijo lahko veliko vrsto načinov uporabiš
<pitastrudl> pri keepass
<pitastrudl> itak če maš dovolj nočno geslo, ti noben ne bo notri prišel pa tudi če dobi celo bazo
<CrazyLemon> (05:55:54 PM) zdobersek: that's a good phobia to have
<CrazyLemon> (02:40:45 PM) CrazyLemon: sam če hočem sync moram poznat geslo od teh storitev
<CrazyLemon> what the f is wrong with your logs/irc client/time/whatever it is
<zdobbie> twas a deception
<CrazyLemon> twas it..twas it really
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): -2.3°C @10.01.2017 17:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 38% jugovzhodnik 3 m/s (10.8 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 07:45:03, Kulminacija: 12:13:42, Sončni zahod: 16:42:22
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 57min 20s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> cold as twuck
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<zdobersek> bru
<jabuk1> ARSO: Celje (244m): -11°C @10.01.2017 17:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 75% vzhodnik 1.4 m/s (5.0 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 07:41:20, Kulminacija: 12:07:33, Sončni zahod: 16:33:47
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 52min 27s, Luna je v ščipu
<matjaz> keepassx reboot je kul ker ma keepasshttp plugin vgrajen
<matjaz> za browserje
<zdobbie> ... keepasshttps maybe?
<matjaz> zdobbie, you lied to me!
<matjaz> Sherlock was awesome!
<zdobbie> tapru del sem vcerej do konca pogledu
<zdobbie> ksna greznca je to ratal
<zdobbie> ratala
<matjaz> you know nothing
<matjaz> druga epizoda Å¡e prvo naredi epsko
<matjaz> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3845888/?ref_=ttep_ep3
<jabuk1> "Sherlock" The Lying Detective (TV Episode 2017) - IMDb
<jabuk1> Directed by Nick Hurran.  With Benedict Cumberbatch, Martin Freeman, Rupert Graves, Una Stubbs. Sherlock faces one of the most chilling enemies of his long career: the powerful and seemingly unassailable Culverton Smith - a man with a very dark secret indeed.
<matjaz> 9,7
<CrazyLemon> .imdb sherlock the lying detective
<jabuk1> Ne najdem!
<CrazyLemon> meh
<zdobbie> looks like shit to me https://www.rottentomatoes.com/tv/sherlock/s04
<matjaz> bi prlimu to, pa nimajo ocenjevanj epizod
<matjaz> zihr bi blo 80+
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk1> ARSO: Celje (244m): -13°C @10.01.2017 18:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 75% vzhodnik 0.6 m/s (2.2 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 07:41:20, Kulminacija: 12:07:33, Sončni zahod: 16:33:47
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 52min 27s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> PA ZAKVA PIZDA
<matjaz> .vreme radovljica
<jabuk1> ARSO: Letališče Lesce (515m): -6°C @10.01.2017 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 91% jugovzhodnik 1.2 m/s (4.3 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 07:46:04, Kulminacija: 12:11:56, Sončni zahod: 16:37:47
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 51min 43s, Luna je v ščipu
<matjaz> 12
<matjaz> pft!
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/TpbNRwT.jpg
<CrazyLemon> zakvaj!?
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): -3.1°C @10.01.2017 19:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 37% vzhodnik 2.3 m/s (8.3 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 07:45:03, Kulminacija: 12:13:42, Sončni zahod: 16:42:22
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 57min 20s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> tis cold man..
<jabuk1> M 1.6 > 7.km  V od TRŽIČA @10/01/2017 20:55:36  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.36+N,+14.41+E
<zdobbie> hjålp
<CrazyLemon> sup
<CrazyLemon> need heat?
<tadej> .vreme kocevje
<jabuk1> ARSO: Kočevje (467m): -13°C @10.01.2017 18:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 75%   jasno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 07:40:50, Kulminacija: 12:09:10, Sončni zahod: 16:37:31
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 56min 41s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme celje
<jabuk1> ARSO: Celje (244m): -14°C @10.01.2017 19:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 78% vzhodnik 0.6 m/s (2.2 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 07:41:20, Kulminacija: 12:07:33, Sončni zahod: 16:33:47
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 52min 27s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> celje wins!
<tadej> to je blo ob 18h
<zdobbie> yay.
<CrazyLemon> to je bilo ob 19.00
<tadej> zdej men na oknski polici kaze -13,1
<CrazyLemon> UTC
<tadej> tok da je vsaj -14,5
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): -3.3°C @10.01.2017 20:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 36% jugovzhodnik 2.1 m/s (7.6 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 07:45:03, Kulminacija: 12:13:42, Sončni zahod: 16:42:22
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 57min 20s, Luna je v ščipu
<tadej> .vreme velike lašče
<jabuk1> ARSO: Velike Lašče (527.68m): -14.5°C @10.01.2017 20:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 84% vzhodnik 1.54 m/s (5.5 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 07:42:25, Kulminacija: 12:10:05, Sončni zahod: 16:37:45
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 55min 20s, Luna je v ščipu
<tadej> u see
<tadej> .vreme črnomelj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Iskrba (540m): -17.3°C @10.01.2017 20:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 90% severozahodnik 0.56 m/s (2.0 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 07:39:16, Kulminacija: 12:07:51, Sončni zahod: 16:36:26
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 57min 09s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> i see you lying!
<tadej> ;)
<tadej> .vreme crnomelj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Iskrba (540m): -17.3°C @10.01.2017 20:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 90% severozahodnik 0.56 m/s (2.0 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 07:39:16, Kulminacija: 12:07:51, Sončni zahod: 16:36:26
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 57min 09s, Luna je v ščipu
<tadej> dobr da jutr doma v officu ostanem :P
<tadej> .vreme slovenske konjice
<jabuk1> ARSO: Slovenske Konjice (328.5m): -15°C @10.01.2017 20:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 84%
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 07:41:04, Kulminacija: 12:06:56, Sončni zahod: 16:32:49
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 51min 46s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnpJmmC6pKc
<jabuk1> Holding a 60TB SSD - YouTube
<jabuk1> Who on EARTH thinks that a 60TB SSD is a good idea right now? Oh yeah, me :D Thanks to AMD for sponsoring this video! Learn more about Radeon Vega: http://ve...
<zdobbie> "this is fine." http://arstechnica.co.uk/science/2017/01/trump-asks-vaccine-critic-to-chair-committee-on-vaccine-safety/
<matjaz> Å¡e enkrat pogledal Sherlocka
<matjaz> fuck me, kakšen attention to detail
<pitastrudl> a kr Å¡e enkrat
<pitastrudl> js sm Å¡e pr prvi sezoni
<pitastrudl> je kr ja
<pitastrudl> sam postaja mal repetitive
<pitastrudl> ¯\(°_o)/¯
<matjaz> ne ne, sam S04E02 sem Å¡e enkrat pogledal
<pitastrudl> aja ok
<matjaz> pitastrudl, also, that's what you think!
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon sem dal en fajl na VPS za Å¡erat pa je bil mal velik in je zafilal disk na 100% :D
<matjaz> do zdej je vse od S01E01 do S04E02 povezano
<pitastrudl> in pol client mi mogel več kazat linij
<pitastrudl> najs
<matjaz> sproti ne veš, veš ko začneš razmišljat za nazaj
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): -3.8°C @10.01.2017 22:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 34% vzhodnik 3 m/s (10.8 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 07:45:03, Kulminacija: 12:13:42, Sončni zahod: 16:42:22
<pitastrudl> bo treba mal začet spet pogledat
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 57min 20s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> !
<pitastrudl> gledam z punco tko da ne morm sam
<pitastrudl> oj wtf, kr -4
<pitastrudl> what is this, siberia?
<CrazyLemon> ikr
<CrazyLemon> ln
<pitastrudl> https://worldofvnc.net/index.php
<pitastrudl> ln
<jabuk1> World of VNC
<jabuk1> View screenshots from open VNC servers around the globe! - Because people need to start using passwords.
<upd_> :)
<tadej> .vreme kocevje
<jabuk1> ARSO: Kočevje (467m): -13°C @10.01.2017 18:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 75%   jasno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 07:40:50, Kulminacija: 12:09:10, Sončni zahod: 16:37:31
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 56min 41s, Luna je v ščipu
<tadej> bah
<matjaz> haha
<matjaz> https://worldofvnc.net/browse.php?id=1015
<jabuk1> ID: 1015 - World of VNC
<jabuk1> View screenshots from open VNC servers! - Because people need to start using passwords.
<matjaz> Lojze :D
<upd_> probi zihr ma geslo 123
<upd_> naslednji je pa centos https://worldofvnc.net/browse.php?id=1016
<pitastrudl> guess kje sm se povezal
<pitastrudl> http://i.imgur.com/OwKJrFZ.png
<pitastrudl> :D
<upd_> :)
#ubuntu-si 2017-01-11
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -13°C @11.01.2017 5:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 82% severovzhodnik 0.5 m/s (1.8 km/h) pretežno jasno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 07:43:01, Kulminacija: 12:10:51, Sončni zahod: 16:38:40
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 55min 39s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> kr mrzlo je ja
<yang2> dokler ne piha je ok
<yang2> sem na busu
<speed-> -17 graz...
<yang2> majo nek ventilator direkt nad mano sam mrzlo piha
<speed-> prinas je bilo -12 ko sem se v avto vsedel :D
<yang2> speed ti bom pokazal drugic video kako dizli vzigajo pr minus temperaturah
<speed-> s prve!
<speed-> :d
<yang2> ok sem na bavarcu grem dol bbl
<krt57> .vreme hrastnik
<jabuk1> ARSO: Hrastnik (290m): -13.6°C @11.01.2017 6:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 85% severozahodnik 0.5 m/s (1.8 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 07:41:18, Kulminacija: 12:08:41, Sončni zahod: 16:36:04
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 54min 46s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> live-IRCing their commute ... some people
<krt57> .vreme sevnica
<jabuk1> ARSO: Lisca (943m): -13.8°C @11.01.2017 6:40 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 85% severnik 3.32 m/s (12.0 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 07:40:00, Kulminacija: 12:07:50, Sončni zahod: 16:35:40
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 55min 40s, Luna je v ščipu
<tadej> kuurba je mraz
<tadej> .vreme kocevje
<jabuk1> ARSO: Kočevje (467m): -17°C @11.01.2017 6:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 84%   zmerno oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 07:40:27, Kulminacija: 12:09:34, Sončni zahod: 16:38:42
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 58min 15s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang2> fajn trgovina za hrano je zaprta v centru zaradi prenove, tko da sem brez malce zdej, bom lahka shujsal
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> jo slax0r
<speed-> yang nic ti nebo :D
<speed-> clovek baje zdrzi 1mesec !
<metalcamp_> jutro!
<metalcamp_> kako smo?
<speed-> jaz sem cist na izi :)
<yang2> speed hehe
<yang2> jaz pa na prepihu
<tadej> not good
<tadej> jutro
<speed-> ma prejsnji teden so me gnali
<speed-> bolj kak 4 mesece skup
<speed-> :d
<msevwork> https://launchlibrary.net/
<jabuk1> Launch Library
<msevwork> api za space launche noice
<msevwork> kko je že un ukaz za kopirat v clipboard
<msevwork> a je xclip al neki tazga
<metalcamp_> pipe-aš v xclip
<yang2> tomaz humar mlajsi, z 19 leti prekolesaril svet v 200 dneh
<msevwork> sj res xclip
<metalcamp_> msevwork: !g man xclip
<metalcamp_> !g man xclip
<metalcamp_> http://suckless.org/
<jabuk1> suckless.org software that sucks less
<msevwork> kaj je že un --primary al kko že :D
<metalcamp_> msevwork: RTFM
<msevwork> ah --primary tkole ane
<metalcamp_> CrazyLemon: jabuk is b0rken
<msevwork> ne to ni to
<msevwork> neznamxclip -selection primary ....a tole ni prov
<metalcamp_> -selection
<metalcamp_> Note that only the first character of the selection specified with the -selection option is important. This means that "p", "sec" and "clip" would have the same effect as using "primary", "secondary" or "clipboard" respectively.
<metalcamp_> ja, to bi moralo biti to
<msevwork> ja čak ne dela mi
<msevwork> a pol ni prov to
<metalcamp_> what have i done
<metalcamp_> ....
<msevwork> tail -300 energ_merge.dat | xclip -selection primary
<metalcamp_> dodaj Å¡e -verbose pri xclip
<msevwork> Using selection: XA_PRIMARY
<msevwork> Using UTF8_STRING.
<msevwork> Waiting for selection requests, Control-C to quit
<msevwork>   Waiting for selection request number 1
<msevwork> wutđ
<msevwork> kaj je narobe
<metalcamp_> si prepričan, da veš uporabljati tail?
<metalcamp_> tail - n 300
<metalcamp_> tail -n 300
<speed-> tail -300 bi mogel tudi delat
<msevwork> tail -300 mi dela
<msevwork> dude
<msevwork> :P
<metalcamp_> ok, i give up
<metalcamp_> got work to do
<metalcamp_> o/
<zdobersek> lol wat een joker
<msevwork> zdobersek, halp
<matjaz> msevwork, a pa veš kater clipboard je primary?
<msevwork> ne
<msevwork> mogoč je to problem
<matjaz> srednji miškin klik ti pastne primary
<matjaz> če češ na ctrl + v moraš dat clipboard
<msevwork> aja lol
<msevwork> sj res
<msevwork> lemme try dat
<msevwork> dela matjaz pa metalcamp_
<msevwork> mal sm failov prej sm mislu da je primary ctrl+v
<msevwork> :D
<matjaz> seveda dela
<matjaz> linux works, you don't :)
<pitastrudl> na xubuntu ni xclipa, uporablam pa cat file | xsel -ip
<matjaz> isto dobr
<msevwork> a je možn tailat od specifične vrstice nazaj
<msevwork> zakomplicirane komande so
<matjaz> sej tail ti zmeri od specifične vrstice nazaj bere
<matjaz> od zadnje
<matjaz> :)
<matjaz> je suis zombie
<matjaz> I need coffee
<dz0ny> msevwork: pol ma se head :D
<dz0ny> pa less
<zdobersek> pa more
<speed-> msevwork lahko kombiniras head pa tail
<speed-> head -100 ble |tail -10
<speed-> bi mogel dobit 90-100 verjetno :D
<msevwork> aja kul
<msevwork> ok če hočm potem v fajlu k ma cca 13000 vrstic dobit ven vrstice of 9701 - 10000 morm kašn ukaz napisat :D
<msevwork> a tkole head -9701 data | tail -300
<speed-> head -1000 data | tail -300
<speed-> -10000 je prvi
<msevwork> aja
<msevwork> ql
<speed-> head ti prvih 10k vrstic lista
<msevwork> tnx
<speed-> tail pa zadnjih 300
<msevwork> aja nice :D
<msevwork> ez
<msevwork> tnx
<pitastrudl> msevwork začni 'man' uporablat :D
<pitastrudl> man head, man tail
<pitastrudl> je kr fajn
<speed-> ^^
<speed-> man, google
<speed-> karkoli :D
<msevwork> al pa sam preprosto head
<msevwork> :D
<speed-> --help
<msevwork> #ubuntu-si --help
<pitastrudl> man google?
<speed-> oh look
<pitastrudl> to bi bil en velik man page
<speed->   -n, --lines=[+]NUM       output the last NUM lines, instead of the last 10;
<speed->                              or use -n +NUM to output starting with line NUM
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> edino kar Å¡e vedno ne znam porihtat je kopiranje iz vim-a
<pitastrudl> v system clipboard
<speed->   -n, --lines=[-]NUM       print the first NUM lines instead of the first 10;
<speed->                              with the leading '-', print all but the last
<speed->                              NUM lines of each file
<speed-> za head!
<pitastrudl> .vreme kp
<jabuk1> kp: Podatka o vremenu ni ... ker Yahoo sucks
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): -2.9°C @11.01.2017 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 40% vzhodnik 2.7 m/s (9.7 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 07:44:39, Kulminacija: 12:14:06, Sončni zahod: 16:43:33
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 58min 54s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> s kolesom se furat po tem mrazu je samomor
<pitastrudl> dobro da sem already dead inside
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<dz0ny> http://www.niteoweb.com/careers < ce bi kdo rad bil DevOps
<pitastrudl> a tut če nič ne znaš na za četku?
<zdobersek> "interesting problems to solve, day in, day out" i.e. msevwork support
<zdobersek> pitastrudl: ampak ti znas ocaml
<dz0ny> python + man {head,tail}:)
<dz0ny> pa zant mors brat dokumentacijo
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> zdobersek res je
<pitastrudl> pa assembler!
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: ocaml znas? pol lahko namest mene za radio terminal programiras :D
<matjaz> dz0ny, Plačilo:
<matjaz>     2000 EUR / uro
<matjaz> se bom akr prijavu :D
<matjaz> kar*
<dz0ny> mhm :D
<zdobersek> notbad.jpg
<napsy> lp
<msevwork> zdobersek, i keep you guys on your toes :)
<zdobbie> like, always ready to run away?
<msevwork> :P good one
<CrazyLemon> <niteoweb> regular work day of 7.5 hours, <dz0ny>: kje vi najdete čas ...:(
<CrazyLemon> nekaj ne Å¡tima kle :P
<matjaz> to pomeni 7.5h dela, če vmes 4 ure slackaš nisi nič anredu
<matjaz> :D
<speed-> 2000 na uro
<speed-> jaz bi tudi
<speed-> :D
<speed-> magari bruto!
<speed-> :D
<matjaz> a ne, ti morš emigrirat v slovenijo najprej iz tiste vaše prekmurske republike
<matjaz> :D
<speed-> nah
<speed-> v .at bom imigriral
<speed-> :d
<speed-> soon(ish)
<zdobersek> lej k ma obsession stolico http://www.delo.si/novice/slovenija/veliki-brat-v-banki-slovenije.html
<CrazyLemon> he obsessed..just like you
<msevwork> a če hočm met api key za google STT pa TTS moram plačevat ane?
<msevwork> (pomoje mycroft.ai plačuje)
<yang2> what the heck is mycroft, sounds like a character from a robocop movie
<zdobersek> matjaz: rekt him ^
<idioterna> robocop really
<idioterna> sir doyle would not be impressed
<yang2> avtomat za zunanje smeti je zmrznil
<yang2> ne dvigne lopute
<yang2> "ne radi on" je rekla
<yang2> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -9°C @11.01.2017 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 62% južni veter 0.8 m/s (2.9 km/h) jasno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 07:43:01, Kulminacija: 12:10:51, Sončni zahod: 16:38:40
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 55min 39s, Luna je v ščipu
<msevwork> neki rabm
<matjaz> spet
<msevwork> ja
<zdobbie> jeba
<msevwork> skopiram neke Å¡tevilke notr v libre office
<zdobbie> kdo le ti lahko pomaga?
<zdobbie> whoa
<msevwork> in pri Å¡tevilkah s 3 decimalkami
<zdobbie> complex right out the gates
<msevwork> mi da stran .
<msevwork> une z 2-ma decimalkama pa lepo zapiše
<matjaz> namesto pik daj vejice
<matjaz> I guess
<zdobbie> paste the numbers harder?
<msevwork> ne to ni to
<msevwork> nek bug je
<msevwork> k tut če dam piko vmes ročno
<msevwork> jo pol stran da
<msevwork> mogu bom v terminalu obdelat te Å¡tevilke namest v libreju
<matjaz> kaj pa če daš vejico?
<msevwork> bom poizkusu amapk vseen bom mogu ročno pol
<msevwork> bolš da bi v terminalu naredu average
<msevwork> a se da
<matjaz> vse se da
<zdobbie> v pythonu nared
<zdobbie> ezpz
<msevwork> najprej tail -300 data.dat | (izbor 2. stolpca) | (average vrednosti stolpcev)
<matjaz> with open('data.dat') as file:
<matjaz> tko
<msevwork> shizzle ne znam
<matjaz> hisssssssss
<matjaz> python, learn it
<matjaz> če hočeš met 2000eur/uro seveda
<msevwork> :P
<idioterna> noce
<idioterna> isti k yang
<idioterna> skos jamrajo, da bi se naucil kej uporabnga, to pa ne!
<speed-> https://scontent-lht6-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/15940872_1313527715375401_4161779721922322763_n.jpg?oh=6c6bb36d3866389db045143bdd722fda&oe=59157659
<idioterna> ta miso je enkrat u atomskih toplicah mel gig
<idioterna> na sreco se pod vodo ni tok slisal
<msevwork> bom no
<msevwork> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3692996/how-to-find-the-average-of-multiple-columns-in-a-file-using-python tole sm najdu
<jabuk1> How to find the average of multiple columns in a file using python - Stack Overflow
<idioterna> ma to je res trivialno
<idioterna> nc, later
<yang2> "pozdravljeni gospod klicem iz podjetja ... imamo eno prijetno novico za vas....podarili vam bi radi 12 protibolecinskih oblizev" kje so me pa tej nasli....
<yang2> redko dvigam random cifram, sam kadar dvignem je ponavadi nek bullshit
<CrazyLemon> msevwork označiš polja v libreofficeu in naštimaš tak format kot ga želiš
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa tudi v bashu se da izračunat average
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk1> ARSO: Celje (244m): -8°C @11.01.2017 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 62% severovzhodnik 0.6 m/s (2.2 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 07:40:55, Kulminacija: 12:07:57, Sončni zahod: 16:34:59
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 54min 04s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> kr topl
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 0.8°C @11.01.2017 11:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 33% vzhodnik 1.6 m/s (5.8 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 07:44:39, Kulminacija: 12:14:06, Sončni zahod: 16:43:33
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 58min 54s, Luna je v ščipu
<msevwork> nevem zakaj mi ne gre
<CrazyLemon> i win
<jabuk1> http://i.imgur.com/lmmBt.gif
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu sta 2 stopinji zdaj
<msevwork> CrazyLemon, dj pomagej pliz
<CrazyLemon> msevwork sej sm ti
<CrazyLemon> [13:10:48] <CrazyLemon>: msevwork označiš polja v libreofficeu in naštimaš tak format kot ga želiš
<CrazyLemon> [13:12:55] <CrazyLemon>: drugač pa tudi v bashu se da izračunat average
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4S9n5Lmc7Hg
<CrazyLemon> sj ne uporabljaš libreoffice writer ane? :P
<jabuk1> ALIVE 2017 - YouTube
<jabuk1> 15034056 16032466 15420062 13431465 14431040 10006412 15230456 15230067 15020060 13430462 15634040 10020015 02432060 13433461 14434040 15632056 14030065 1622...
<msevwork> formating ne pomaga
<msevwork> v bashu sm pa tole najdu https://linuxconfig.org/calculate-column-average-using-bash-shell
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202017-01-11%2013-16-19.png
<CrazyLemon> works for me
<msevwork> bom poizkusu to
<msevwork> sam pomoje ne bo delal
<msevwork> ne dela CrazyLemon
<msevwork> -1610.99
<msevwork> -1259.24
<msevwork> -1204.24
<msevwork> 111.111
<msevwork> -1534.39
<msevwork> -1799.85
<msevwork> -1337.8
<msevwork> 111.111
<msevwork> -843.77
<msevwork> -1318.63
<msevwork> -1659.92
<msevwork> -2054.59
<msevwork> -1709.53
<msevwork> -1634.83
<msevwork> tkole dobim zj
<zdobbie> to pa ni prav!
<msevwork> sj mi je ratal
<msevwork> problem je v .
<msevwork> ker mam slovenski locale
<msevwork> bi mogla bit ,
<matjaz> pa kaj sem ti jaz reku eno uro nazaj?!
<msevwork> aja sori
<zdobbie> lmfao
<speed-> :D
<speed-> matjaz kaj se kregas
<dz0ny> one of those days http://i.imgur.com/tIkzPtT.png
<slax0r> dz0ny: kako si dobil tiste stickere?
<slax0r> and y u reboot bacon
<zdobbie> or is it bacoff
<yang2> rebooting the reboot
<dz0ny> slax0r: un k je tvoj sodelavec gobu delal
<slax0r> dz0ny: aja :)
<slax0r> ni sodelavec, kolega :)
<dz0ny> a :)
<yang2> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk1> ARSO: Babno Polje (756m): -7.4°C @11.01.2017 12:40 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 60%
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 07:41:43, Kulminacija: 12:10:49, Sončni zahod: 16:39:56
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 58min 13s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> zdobbie: bacccle v bisvtu
<yang2> dzony mate kej snega
<slax0r> bacycle
<slax0r> *
<yang2> * * * *
<slax0r> byte me
<dz0ny> yang2: par centi
<yang2> ma za drajsati po hribu s "hrbtolomom" je ok
<yang2> oz kukr pac pravite uni plasticni zadevi za pod rit
<zdobbie> lopata
<idioterna> a ni to ena vas tam zraven celja
<zdobbie> tudi
<zdobbie> prav tako popularno delovno orodje
<CrazyLemon> prav tako afera!
<dz0ny> http://gizmodo.com/watch-fighter-jets-poop-a-swarm-of-tiny-screaming-dron-1791021392
<jabuk1> Watch Fighter Jets Poop a Swarm of Tiny, Screaming Drones
<jabuk1> On Tuesday, the Department of Defense published video of fighter jets releasing a swarm of Perdrix drones during a military exercise in October. The entire operation likely cost millions of dollars, but hilariously resembles a couple of giant metal birds pooping a flock of screaming, tiny birds mid-flight.
<msevwork> cool z requests python packageam sm potegnu dol json od tega kater bo naslednji rocket launch into space
<msevwork> zj se morm pa naučit kko to obdelujem
<zdobbie> in?
<zdobbie> kter bo?
<msevwork> Falcon 9 Full Thrust | 10 x Iridium NEXT (1-10)
<matjaz> ti maš pa velik cajta na šihtu
<zdobersek> eh
<msevwork> nope zle morm nardit neki Å¡e rmsd
<msevwork> to sprot mal 5 sekund
<msevwork> porabm
<msevwork> https://launchlibrary.net/1.2/docs/api.html matjaz dj mi pliz pomagej kle kko morm preoblikovat tale url https://launchlibrary.net/1.2/launch/next/5  ..k je pod Launch kategorijo, da mi bo prikazoval samo sledeče kategorije (name location pa description)
<zdobersek> (02:12:16 PM) msevwork: nope zle morm nardit neki Å¡e rmsd
<zdobersek> (02:12:24 PM) msevwork: to sprot mal 5 sekund
<zdobersek> (02:12:26 PM) msevwork: porabm
<zdobersek> (02:13:27 PM) msevwork: matjaz dj mi pliz pomagej
<zdobersek> classic
<yang2>  /nick dejmiplizpomagej
<yang2> a ves kako se gorenca znebis ce te sprasuje za pomoc ?
<matjaz> itak nimam cajta
<matjaz> msevwork, hint: ne spreminjaš URLja
<yang2> ...recs da bos zacel racunati
<slax0r> kek
<miki> miki22
<Guest17041> 0
<slax0r> o___O
<CrazyLemon> miki z darsa
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDo8nLf6wF8
<jabuk1> Traumatizing kids with aZOMBIE APOCALYPSE 本物ゾンビ来たか？子供怖い笑 - YouTube
<jabuk1> Sick of your kids always talking about zombies and preparing for the zombie apocalypse? Don't worry we have the solution in this educational video! Like and ...
<yang2> http://www.delo.si/gospodarstvo/podjetja/musk-in-buffet-bijeta-bitko-za-litij.html
<jabuk1> Musk in Buffet bijeta bitko za litij
<jabuk1> Potrebe glavnih odjemalcev po litijskih baterijah bodo krepko presegle razpoložljive zmogljivosti.
<yang2> tisti ki navijate za elektricne avte si preberte te
<yang2> tole
<msevwork> zdobersek, ne sprot se zezam delam pa 99% časa
<zdobersek> mmmhhhmmmmmm
<msevwork> r = requests.get('https://launchlibrary.net/1.2/launch/next/1/name,locationid') a tkole ni prov matjaz ...sj drgač vem da dobiš cel json, sam bi si ga rd že v startu mal skrajšal
<msevwork> a res vsak k se prjav na google speech api dobi za 300usd kredita
<slax0r> tias?
<msevwork> kar je 50000 prostih minut speech recognitiona plus 60min vsak mesec
<msevwork> tias?
<slax0r> try it and see
<msevwork> oh
<msevwork> big words slax0r :p
<slax0r> v bistvu ne, najdaljse 3 so natanko 3 znake dolge
<slax0r> in btw, razen ce API ponuja moznost da omejis rezultat, potem ne mores kar dodat nekih parametrov v url in upat da bo API vrnil samo te zadeve
<slax0r> sploh pa se nisem videl da bi to kdo kdajkoli pocel
<yang2> msev, za besedo airport security baje dobis 500 usd, za besedo salaam aleikum 1000 usd, za jihad pa kr 20 let zapora
<slax0r> kaj pa allahu akbar?
<yang2> tko da sprobej pa porocaj
<yang2> slaxor to pa pomoje ne dobis nic vec, k gres pol direktno k devicam
<yang2> oz dobis 100 devic
<idioterna> kasnih 100
<idioterna> a ni 72 al ena taka cifra
<idioterna> ce je res 100 grem pa tut js u jihad
<yang2> .yt postal opening scene
<jabuk1> Secret First Sequence of Postal - The Movie by Uwe Boll https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vt_tv7t79WY
<idioterna> za tolk se pa ze splaca.
<yang2> mas prov idioterna, ti si varcen imas eno za 20 let, tko da bi pol za 2000 let bil dober
<msevwork> aja pol nemorš omejevat responsa
<msevwork> oh well
<idioterna> js mam eno loh forever
<idioterna> k ne delam z njo k svina z mehom
<slax0r> msevwork: ce API tega ne ponuja, ne
<slax0r> pa ne vem zakaj bi ga
<slax0r> json ni tako heavy da bi ga moral
<idioterna> ostale pa loh oddajam v najem
<idioterna> pa dobr zvim
<yang2> ja treba se je prpravt na zasluzek v onostranstvu mas prov
<idioterna> ja tele dva iz filma bi bla zihr kandidata
<yang2> jst se tud prjavm, ce bos mel kako blond
<slax0r> barva las, ali vsebina glave?
<slax0r> ker barvo las lahko hitro in poceni resis
<yang2> lahk oboje
<slax0r> vsebino glave se pa ponavadi ne da tako na enostaven nacin resit
<yang2> nisem zbircen
<idioterna> pomoje ti loh v paketu prodam eno crno pa liter peroksida
<yang2> haha
<idioterna> yang2: a tvoj oce zna kej anglesko
<speed-> [15:05] <idioterna> a ni 72 al ena taka cifra
<speed-> [15:05] <idioterna> ce je res 100 grem pa tut js u jihad
<speed-> lol
<yang2> ja "guten tag, how are you"
<speed-> za teh 28 bi sel? :D
<idioterna> speed-: ja to je kr dobr bonus
<idioterna> a ni
<idioterna> yang2: pol pa ni cudn da ne mara partizanov
<yang2> mislim da zna prblizn ene 20% tolk kt znam jst, k se ze 20 let matra z instruktorji
<speed-> lol
<speed-> se pravi very lose
<speed-> :D
<idioterna> yang2: enkrat mu povej kaj pomen ce partizan nazaj preberes
<yang2> hahaha
<speed-> idioterna drugace pa nevem a ti jih 72 ni dovol?
<idioterna> speed-: js ne rabm devic
<speed-> ce si pravo, da za 100 gres :D
<idioterna> ce bi alah zrihtu ksne druge financne instrumente bi se rajs za kej druzga odlocu
<idioterna> ampak zgleda so device edina valuta v nebesih
<yang2> mogo lahk zaprisis, da ti zrihta en supercomputer
<msevwork> grem mal dol z irca brb
<zdobersek> .yt don't stop come back
<jabuk1> Stop, don't, come back https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_vvex_mfik
<idioterna> yang2: a mas link na ksn obrazec
<yang2> ja pejt na alkaida.ae/signup.html
<idioterna> mislu sm za alaha
<idioterna> pa posmrtno zivljenje
<yang2> ti se kr tm prjav, mas pol v small printu tudi to
<idioterna> zihr ti procente dajejo od unih k jih not prpeles
<idioterna> a tut cenejsa cistila dobis
<yang2> bos prasu kle fatimo kako je s tem
<yang2> bom
<yang2> mogoce ti lahk zrihta kej kr dela pr ISuSu
<speed-> ejte drugace pa videl sem par dni nazaj enega avstrijca
<speed-> z tablico
<speed-> 1SIS
<speed-> :D
<speed-> malo me stisnilo pri srcu
<yang2> a je mel humweeja
<speed-> ne
<speed-> nek enoprostorec
<speed-> glih dovolj da nasopajo notri :D
<idioterna> humvee je
<yang2> "radim za isusa"
<idioterna> islamic state USA ?
<yang2> iss.dk
<yang2> drgac je pa IS-IS tut metworking protokol
<yang2> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -4°C @11.01.2017 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 46% severozahodnik 0.8 m/s (2.9 km/h) jasno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 07:43:01, Kulminacija: 12:10:51, Sončni zahod: 16:38:40
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 55min 39s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> yes it is-is
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mO-OpFjHRbE
<jabuk1> A SONG ABOUT BIRDS - YouTube
<jabuk1> A tribute to the glorious creatures of the bird kingdom.
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C15IUKWUsAAmbSe.jpg:large
<zdobbie> to ni ruski!
<skyx> lp
<pitastrudl> dz0ny bi reku da "znam", as in the very basics
<pitastrudl> :P
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kako pa ti veš?!?! sej nisi iz rusije!
<yang> https://irssi.org/2017/01/05/irssi-1.0.0-released/
<jabuk1> Irssi 1.0.0 Released
<jabuk1> The Client of the Future
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IDF-8khS3w
<jabuk1> 'You are fake news!' - Trump blackballs CNN's Acosta - YouTube
<jabuk1> President-elect Donald Trump called BuzzFeed a 'failing pile of garbage' over the report that Moscow has been blackmailing him over past sex adventures in Ru...
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: velka večina jih za git še slišala ni, kaj šele da bi vedel kaj je man :)
<zdobersek> I'm the man
<msev-> pol te vse loh vprašamo
<zdobersek> vprasate lahko
<zdobersek> it's a free channel
<msev-> http://pastebin.com/Dtf6Qfxf - r.json()['launches']['missions']['name'] zakaj tole ni prov
<dz0ny> msev-: teb bomo prepovadl pastebin
<dz0ny> https://repl.it/FGaE
<jabuk1> repl.it - online REPL, Compiler & IDE
<jabuk1> Powerful and simple online compiler, IDE, interpreter, and REPL. Code, compile, and run code in JavaScript, Python, Ruby, Java, Node.js, Go, Scheme, C, C#, C++, Lua, CoffeeScript and much more.and more programming languages.
<zdobersek> PASTEBIN-IST
<msev-> en mi je povedal da je kao list dictionaryjev
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> launches[] je list
<dz0ny> mrs rect katerga hoces
<msev-> r.json()['launches'][0]['missions'][0]['name']
<msev-> a tuki v ta repl tut loh importam requests pa take fore
<dz0ny> da
<dz0ny> sam maš json t am
<dz0ny> ni nobene razlike
<msev-> dj mi mal bl obširno povej
<msev-> k import request mi ne dela
<matjaz> seveda ne
<msev-> [] tole pove da je list ane, pol če so vmes : pa {} je dict...če so pa teli {} pa da ni dvopičij je pa tuple
<CrazyLemon> kdaj je pa array? :P
<matjaz> ja sej maš prov napisan, sam tale repl.it ti narobe uporabljaš
<msev-> jp
<msev-> CrazyLemon, nevem več morm prevert
<msev-> >>> r.json()['launches'][0]['rocket']['name']
<msev-> u'Falcon 9 Full Thrust' ---kako se znebim tega u-ja
<CrazyLemon> tako da ne uporabljaš r.json() :D
<CrazyLemon> print(data['launches'][0]['rocket']['name'])
<msev-> a je važn če je ta u
<msev-> k to je oznaka za unicode
<CrazyLemon> jah odvisno.. za nekatere je važn za druge pač ne
<msev-> aja pr repl.it sem na napačni strani pisal ukaze
<msev-> hahah
<msev-> tm k bi mogu bit output :D
<zdobbie> hnnnnggg https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_3WzxpdUc0&feature=youtu.be
<zdobbie> lol https://streamable.com/h9zxv
<matjaz> kva so se te pevke albanske krvi zdej razpasle ej
<matjaz> rita ora, bebe rexha, dua lipa
<matjaz> zdobbie, lol
<idioterna> hopefully.
<idioterna> taste the family?
<idioterna> ew.
<msev-> matjaz bebe rexha ne poznam
<msev-> :D
<matjaz> jest sem tud dans prvič slišu
<idioterna> yang zihr pozna k rmene cajtnge bere
<idioterna> njega je za vprasat
<idioterna> s kolkimi je ze spala pa tko
<CrazyLemon> whos bebe roxha pa dua lipa
<matjaz> !g bebe rexha
<matjaz> .g bebe rexha
<zdobbie> 0
<zdobbie> ne postoji
<matjaz> wat
<CrazyLemon> we accept PRs
<zdobbie> ni pepeljuge
<idioterna> a figment of your imagination
<matjaz> .pretvori bebe rexha
<zdobbie> ^ sexist
<idioterna> 42
<CrazyLemon> sej tudi če bi bila pepelka !g ne dela več ker je google zaklenu API
<matjaz> these ubuntu-si bots
<matjaz> always slacking
<zdobbie> not the bots though
<matjaz> bomo pa parsal ane!
<zdobbie> it's the people behind the bots
<zdobbie> that one person
<zdobbie> the nutter citrus
<matjaz> you know who
<matjaz> the one who shall not be named
<msev-> če hočem kle k sm dodal ta rocket self.speak_dialog("space.launch", data={'rocket': str(r.json()['launches'][0]['rocket']['name'])}) dodat še več the npr 'location' pa 'time' kko to nardim a morm kšne vejce dat?
<matjaz> v tale stavek bi lahko porinil kakšno
<matjaz> :)
<CrazyLemon> porinil kakšno kaj?!?!
<matjaz> why yall sexist today?!
<idioterna> horny moon rising
<msev->           self.speak_dialog("space.launch", data={'rocket': str(r.json()['launches'][0]['rocket']['name']), 'time': r.json()['launches'][0]['windowstart']), 'location': str(r.json()['launches'][0]['location']['pads'][0]['name'])})
<msev-> a je tole prov
<matjaz> dang
<idioterna> to zgleda cist neberljivo
<idioterna> zgleda sicer prov
<matjaz> pep8, learn it
<idioterna> ampak dej se kdaj ksn enter prtisn no
<msev-> :D
<msev->             self.speak_dialog("space.launch", data={'rocket': str(r.json()['launches'][0]['rocket']['name']),
<msev->                                                     'time': r.json()['launches'][0]['windowstart']),
<msev->                                                     'location': str(r.json()['launches'][0]['location']['pads'][0]['name'])})
<msev-> oops
<msev-> sorry
<matjaz> ffs
<zdobbie> hja
<zdobbie> tko je to, ce mu pastebin prepoveste
<matjaz> "this. fucking. channel" - zdobbie, 2016
<zdobbie> 2016 - 2017
<msev-> sm mal lepš naredu
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> msev-: better
<zdobbie> it continues, sadly
<msev-> 2 entra več
<idioterna> (C) (R) (TM) (RMS)
<CrazyLemon> .yt ella vos down in flames
<jabuk1> Ella Vos - Down In Flames https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_SK9_NGT3M
<zdobbie> .yt the xx chained
<jabuk1> The xx - "Chained" (Official Video) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeWxEH9tb0c
<msev-> Å¡e en str sm pozabu
<msev-> pr 'time'-u
<msev-> si delam space launch skill za mycrofta :D
<msev-> kr zanimiv je
<msev-> čeprov bi blo bolš če bi znal stolpce pa numerične podatke obdelovat v pythonu
<msev-> se moram naučit zj vmes k šefa ne bo
<msev-> :D
<matjaz> .yt gorgon city zoom zoom
<jabuk1> Gorgon City - Zoom Zoom ft. Wyclef Jean https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0s0bwDhMnng
<yang> rexha a ni to neki po albansko ?
<zdobbie> jfc
<zdobbie> a sploh beres
<yang> ne
<yang> samo, kar je highlightano zame
<matjaz> fak
<matjaz> dons res noben nič ne bere
<matjaz> ja pizda no
<yang> albanci majo dost x-jev pa h-jev
<zdobbie> how egotistic can you be
<matjaz> Å¡e ena se je youtubu vrinla
<matjaz> era istrefi
<msev-> matjaz je dons na robu z živci
<msev-> sm skor napisal na rabu :D
<msev-> haha
<matjaz> sej si to napisu?
<msev-> ja zj sm :D
<matjaz> ja sej
<CrazyLemon>  self.speak_dialog              a to maš da ti govori kdaj je launch?
<msev-> ja
<CrazyLemon> ok.. kaj se pa zgodi če ti začne govoriti vreme, launch pa da je nekdo pri vratih naenkrat? :)
<msev-> prašam ga kdaj je launch pa mi pove kera raketa, kdaj pa na keri lokaciji
<msev-> ja pač po vrsti bo šu
<msev-> tist k je najprej dobu navodilo
<msev-> pomoje
<msev-> dunno
<msev-> je pa kul k uro vprašam pa se pol po zvočnikih sliš odgovor
<msev-> se počutm k Jetson :D
<msev-> haha
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu ti tko kot si ti naredu ne pove za vse launche ampak samo za enega :)
<msev-> ja sj to hočm
<msev-> nočm da mi pol ure govori
<msev-> za zadnji launch mi pove
<msev-> mislm pač za tist launch k bo najprej
<msev-> a teb bi se dal poslušat da bi za 5 launchev govoru
<CrazyLemon> right..ampak recimo za 14.1 imaš dva launcha
<msev-> loh nardim special CrazyLemon verzijo
<CrazyLemon> eden je ob 18.00 drugi ob 22.00
<msev-> ja on zadnjega pove pomoje
<CrazyLemon> a boš med 18.00 pa 22.00 spet vprašal kdaj je launch? :D
<msev-> unga japonskega ni gor
<msev-> na temu apiju
<msev-> je sam spacex
<CrazyLemon>  "name": "SS-520-4 | TRICOM-1",
<CrazyLemon>       "windowstart": "January 14, 2017 22:20:00 UTC",
<msev-> https://launchlibrary.net/
<jabuk1> Launch Library
<msev-> kle ga Å¡e ni
<CrazyLemon>  "name": "TRICOM-1",
<CrazyLemon>           "description": "TRICOM-1 is an experimental 3U cubsat build by University of Tokyo. It is equipped with 5 small cameras for Earth imaging purposes, and is also tasked with storing and transmitting data between ground terminals.",
<CrazyLemon> na apiju je :)
<msev-> na temu mojmu ni
<CrazyLemon> https://launchlibrary.net/1.2/launch/next/5 na temu je
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kerga ti uporabljaš
<CrazyLemon> tega si prej linkal
<msev->  https://launchlibrary.net/1.2/launch/next/1 tkole napišem da kao zadnjega dobim
<msev-> oz. prvega
<msev-> pač enga mi bo povedal i don't care
<msev-> zadnjega
<msev-> am i rite
<dz0ny> jst sm se odloču da bom svojga mycrofta spisal
<dz0ny> bo kdo pomagal
<msev-> najs
<CrazyLemon> not me
<msev-> js ti loh kj povem kako pri mycroftu delajo stvari
<dz0ny> k vsakič k to pogledam skoraj bruham
<dz0ny> kako je projekt narjen
<idioterna> a v go
<dz0ny> msev-: povej rajs kaj folka daja
<dz0ny> idioterna: python
<CrazyLemon> pol pa bo uporabu grumpyja
<idioterna> ok to se mi zdi mal manj suicidal
<dz0ny> :)
<msev-> dz0ny, lej tale je konkurent poglej če ti je bl všeč
<msev-> https://github.com/kalliope-project/kalliope
<jabuk1> GitHub - kalliope-project/kalliope: Kalliope is a modular always-on voice controlled personal assistant designed for home automation.
<jabuk1> kalliope - Kalliope is a modular always-on voice controlled personal assistant designed for home automation.
<dz0ny> tole je pa kr bl uporabno :)
<dz0ny> thx
<msev-> np
<msev-> sam mycroft mi tut čist dobr dela
<msev-> sj bojo tut dodal support za "evente" tko k ma tale kalliope
<msev-> edin tale yaml je najs
<msev-> to vrjetn ne bojo dodal
<msev-> dz0ny, kle pr kalliopeju že chatam an gitterju
<dz0ny> nah to je zato da je bl genericno
<dz0ny> problem je ker nima ne en ne drug contexta
<dz0ny> ne morš rečt search youtube for chvrches
<dz0ny> play this song in spotify
<dz0ny> like this song in spotify
<dz0ny> etc
<dz0ny> pa Å¡e to
<dz0ny> noben ni slovneski
<dz0ny> ffs
<msev-> ja
<dz0ny> jst bi ga fixus klical :)
<dz0ny> fikus
<msev-> sam sj tut google tts al pa sst ni slovenski
<msev-> pomoje
<dz0ny> so :)
<msev-> a hrvaški
<dz0ny> slovenski
<idioterna> hm
<msev-> wut?
<dz0ny> prepozna slovensko
<idioterna> google now razume te stvari
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> tts ni slo
<idioterna> je pa kr zajeban ksna imena
<dz0ny> mhm
<idioterna> tko prebrat da jih razume
<dz0ny> no sej tud za angleska ma probleme
<msev-> ja lej če mi boš repliciral te skille k jih mam tuki bom super zadovoln
<idioterna> "džabridželkik"
<dz0ny> msev-: kere skile pa maš?
<zdobbie> "super zadovoln"
<zdobbie> placej
<idioterna> 18 FSF creditsov
<msev-> slovensko vreme (napoved podcast), slovenske novice (jutranja kronika podcast)
<msev-> mopidy skill, kodi skill, mqtt skill za device control (+ na websockets da tut ukaze)
<dz0ny> a to recimo da reces, predvajaj vremensko napoved?
<CrazyLemon> mene zanima a lahk zrihtaš da začne poslušat šele k rečeš "ok google"? :p
<msev-> rečeš kakšno je lokalno vreme pa ti tist predvaja ja...pol ma pa še ločen da ga vprašam kakšn vreme je pa pove iz api-ja podatke
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: mhm
<dz0ny> sam model moraš natrenirat
<msev-> a boš naredu lokalno prepoznavo zvoka
<dz0ny> hotword je lahko krkol
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie as slišu..natrenirat se moraš
<dz0ny> hotword ja
<dz0ny> ostalo ne
<msev-> za hotword loh uporabljaš "snowboy"
<dz0ny> krkoli
<msev-> pač ta framework ne kot hotword
<msev-> snowboy se uporablja za trenirat lokal hotworde
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> sm ga že gledal
<msev-> send sms skill mam tut
<msev-> prek najdisi-sms
<dz0ny> snowboy+google stt+pyka
<msev-> pushbullet skill, gmail skill, gcal skill
<msev-> podcast skill, wikipedia skill. etc.
<msev-> moram sprobat kalliope tut
<msev-> teli personal assistanti so kr zapleten problem
<msev-> k jih maš več po hiši
<msev-> bi lahko handlal tut lokacijo pa take fore
<msev-> pa nevem mycroft ma android app z wear supportom
<msev-> dz0ny, edin če nardiš kickstarterja da ti bojo plačal dev
<msev-> če ne boš preveč delal
<msev-> :D
<dz0ny> ne jst bi sam rad da zna slovensko :)
<dz0ny> pol sam še ijs prepričamo da open sourcajo govorca :)
<zdobbie> "zacne poslusat, ko reces ok google"
<CrazyLemon> right
<zdobbie> slisi pa tudi vse ostalo
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie makes no sense!!
<msev-> aja dz0ny sj to baje lahko nardiš v mycroftu
<CrazyLemon> why do you need to say ok google then?!
<msev-> edn more ful govort nevem 5000 besed al neki tazga
<dz0ny> vem
<msev-> pa ti pol govori nazaj v slovenščini i guess
<dz0ny> sam mycroft fuy
<dz0ny> sm su kodo gledat
<msev-> ta mimic tts
<msev-> bl me zanima kko google pol daje stt nazaj rezultate
<dz0ny> in other news http://imgur.com/a/wa2Fi - tkole zna pixel slikat ponoc z mal svetlobe
<dz0ny> bi un 800€ aparat kr v smeti vrgu
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcLzo4H18S4
<jabuk1> kalliope demo english - YouTube
<jabuk1> Kalliope is a modular always-on voice controlled personal assistant designed for home automation. The project is fully open source and can be installed on a ...
<msev-> dobr dz0ny
<dz0ny> k nardi tak sum da ni za nikamor
<dz0ny> ne vem kako google tole rata
<msev-> CrazyLemon, take fore znam tut z mycroftom nardit :D
<msev-> Mycroft, play the movie Mount Everest :D
<msev-> npr.
<msev-> oz. start the movie morm rečt da zaštarta
<msev-> :D
<msev-> na Kodiju
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a si vidu un mešalec za cocktaile
<msev-> v videu?
<msev-> btw a se kle vi geeki ukvarjate kj s sous-vide kuhanjem?
<CrazyLemon> lol
<msev-> kitajci majo zj en pocen termostat za sous-vide, sta mi dons ene2 foodieja na KI-ju povedala
<msev-> na 0.1 stopinje C natančno drži temperaturo
<CrazyLemon> super awesome..zdaj sam na KIju potrebujete par ur za si skuhat kosilo :)
<msev-> lol
<msev-> na KIju mamo baje najbolšo Sodexovo menzo pravjo študenti
<msev-> za pojest je, ni pa nek presežek
<idioterna> ja prneste sabo vsak svoj sous-vide termostat ane
<idioterna> pa bo prec boljsa hrana
<msev-> aja dz0ny pa joke skill tut
<msev-> :D
<msev-> haha meh idioterna ain't nobody got time fo' dat'
<idioterna> kako to misls
<idioterna> a vam ne dajo 20 ur pavze za malco
<idioterna> al kok cajta se mora ze to kuhat
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> gret :)
<msev-> jap haha
<msev-> ja odvisn od trdote mesa
<msev-> sj drgač js sam teoretiziram to
<msev-> niti nevem če bi jedu to
<idioterna> enga kolega mam k je kupu en tak hud ta sous-vide
<idioterna> pol je pa posodu enmu drugmu kolegu
<idioterna> pa je un pol pulled pork delu
<msev-> mam rajš bl spečene zadeve :D
<idioterna> baje je blo awesome
<msev-> ja pravjo da je ful kul
<msev-> sj najprej tko skuhaš na dolg
<idioterna> ne vem, jsm bl pristas simple hrane
<msev-> pol pa še mal na žaru skorjico narediš
<idioterna> polenta pa mlek
<msev-> js tut
<msev-> dobr mlek ne
<msev-> kakav
<msev-> :
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-8/15896234_1103823726407135_8362785730558552958_o.jpg?oh=9a24fd4156cb54651a62b184f9987b68&oe=591F8F65
<idioterna> na polenti?
<idioterna> to pa nisn se probu
<msev-> ne
<msev-> posebej
<msev-> :D
<msev-> shit CrazyLemon a si to ti sliku
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: a tu je pr vs?
<msev-> ful lepo
<CrazyLemon> idioterna kinda but not really
<idioterna> k zgleda mal k nanos
<CrazyLemon> nanos
<idioterna> aha se mi je zdel
<msev-> a si napimpal mal a kaj
<idioterna> s kje je pa fotkano?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna good question :)
<CrazyLemon> verjetno kje z ajdovske strani
<idioterna> mislm sej vidm s kje
<idioterna> tam nad avtocestnim razcepom je un hrib
<msev-> ja pač gleda prot ajdovščini ane
<idioterna> sam ne vem kako se pride sploh tja gor
<idioterna> u ej CrazyLemon
<idioterna> ti zivis tam
<idioterna> a je ze kdaj kdo zapeljal v un
<idioterna> sandtrap
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ne nisem
<idioterna> pred viaduktom
<msev-> shit kok je sublimetext hud text editor
<CrazyLemon> idioterna hah..ne vem če :D
<msev-> vedno znova sm navdušen nad njim
<idioterna> upam da majo kaksno kamero gor
<CrazyLemon> sam sva ravno debatirala enkrat poleti ko je šel od sestrične mož plezat
<idioterna> da ko kdo bo da bo pol slow motion
<idioterna> footage
<CrazyLemon> sva bila ravno pod unim sandtrapom
<idioterna> ja js se vedno sprasujem ko grem tam mimo
<CrazyLemon> in če greš čez tist sandtrap..si v k... :)
<msev-> pomoje kšn radioamaterji znajo met kšno kamero gor montirano
<CrazyLemon> https://www.google.si/maps/@45.5655891,13.8616684,3a,75y,78.66h,88.57t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sJmspnIOjSRHHmo6muSJscg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=sl
<jabuk1>  Google Zemljevidi
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da tisti zgoraj je tist sandtrap
<msev-> peščena ovira :P
<CrazyLemon> a so Å¡e kje po sloveniji ti sandtrapi? ker js se ne spomnim da bi jih Å¡e kje vidu
<idioterna> js tut ne
<msev-> kje pa naj bi se vidu ta sandtrap
<upd> PROGRAMER – oseba, ki na nepojasnjen način reši probleme, za katere nisi vedel, da si jih imel
#ubuntu-si 2017-01-12
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ry6PpRXk0dQ
<jabuk> How China Sinks Bitcoin - South Park Style - YouTube
<jabuk> It just had to be done... ;) Thanks to undoredoundo for the images and Claz Christopher for the voice-over! undoredoundo = http://www.reddit.com/user/undored...
<krt57> .vreme hrastnik
<jabuk> ARSO: Hrastnik (290m): -1.5°C @12.01.2017 5:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 64% severnik 2.1 m/s (7.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:40:51, Kulminacija: 12:09:04, Sončni zahod: 16:37:17
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 56min 26s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> https://i.redd.it/wzn251tvq49y.png
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): -4°C @12.01.2017 6:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 72% jugozahodnik 2.3 m/s (8.3 km/h) delno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:40:28, Kulminacija: 12:08:20, Sončni zahod: 16:36:13
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 55min 45s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> ze mal soparno
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp_> jutro
<speed-> hoj
<zdobersek> hoi*
<slax0r> hoe*
<yang> http://xkcd.com/1782/
<jabuk> xkcd: Team Chat
<slax0r> true dat
<slax0r> :D
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -5°C @12.01.2017 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 64% severnik 1.8 m/s (6.5 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:42:34, Kulminacija: 12:11:14, Sončni zahod: 16:39:53
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 57min 19s, Luna je v ščipu
<matjaz> a je github down?
<metalcamp_> yang: old :>
<matjaz> "We are failing over a data service, you may experience exceptions and delay while receiving notifications. Apologies for the inconvenience."
<matjaz> ffs
<slax0r> shiet
<msevwork> uspel mi je un skill nardit, mi pove kera raketa kdaj in kje bo launchana
<msevwork> edin uro moram formatirat k zj ne upošteva : pa take fore pr uri
<msevwork> January 14, 2017 17:54:34 UTC  kakšn time format bi mycroft najlažje izgovoril
<zdobersek> seconds since epoch
<msevwork> zdobersek, ker je kšn fun api k bi lahko skill iz njega naredu? :D
<msevwork> ti si tak komedijant zihr poznaš kšne hecne api-je
<msevwork> :D
<zdobersek> stack overflow search api
<msevwork> haha dobra :P
<msevwork> on second thought res dobra
<msevwork> to bi rabu js
<zdobersek> ja
<zdobersek> dejansko bi
<msevwork> https://www.reddit.com/r/webdev/comments/3wrswc/what_are_some_fun_apis_to_play_with/
<jabuk> What are some fun API's to play with? : webdev
<jabuk> Been looking around for some API's to fiddle with. Came across the following: - [Amazon Big Data](https://aws.amazon.com/public-data-sets/) -...
<zdobersek> play with your johnson, not with APIs
<zdobersek> at least when playing with your johnson, you don't need our help?
<msevwork> nope
<msevwork> that i can do myself
<matjaz> are you sure though?
<msevwork> nope, a certain female can help me with that :D
<zdobersek> "a certain female"
<zdobersek> se par mescev nazaj si devu weekly update
<zdobersek> every time a different person
<speed-> nemre se odlocit :D
<speed-> eh samo faca je
<speed-> skrbi da je ta kanal aktiven :D
<zdobbie> true
<zdobbie> ... but at what cost?
<speed-> hehehe
<msevwork> ja itak, sj sm reku da vas keepam on your toes
<msevwork> če ne bi skoz programiral pa bi vas glava pol bolela
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> zj se sam ubadam s temu problemom -> pytz - Converting UTC and timezone to local time :D
<msevwork> time is hard isostart': u'20170114T175434Z',
<zdobersek> JFC
<zdobersek> ZLAGAJ PROTEINE
<zdobersek> ZA TO SI PLACAN
<matjaz> msevwork, http://crsmithdev.com/arrow/
<zdobersek> http://www.ki.si/strani-za-prikaz/iskanje-zaposlenih/?no_cache=1
<jabuk> Kemijski inštitut: Iskanje zaposlenih
<zdobersek> kter od tehle je the boss?
<msevwork> sj jih zlagam zdobbie
<zdobersek> anderluh je boss of the bosses
<msevwork> u are the boss
<matjaz> lol
<msevwork> :P
<matjaz> jest rečem da je Andrenšek
<matjaz> ne!
<matjaz> Avbelj
<matjaz> fak jih je ej
<msevwork> noben ni moj boss k bi mogl še eno raven nižje gledat :D
<msevwork> zdobersek, evo grem nazaj raziskovat :D
<zdobersek> as ti sever
<msevwork> btw zdobersek zakaj me ne daš na ignore?
<msevwork> ez fix
<zdobersek> pol pa nej gledam pet drugih ljudi, kok v zrak vpijejo?
<zdobersek> ma dobr
<zdobersek> polovica tega rageanja je nek cuden spas
<zdobersek> druga polovica ... ma vcasih tud kej pomagam!
<zdobersek> disk praznit, al pa kej bolj konkretnega
<zdobersek> & korektnega
<msevwork> a pol ubistvu nočš da tok sprašujem al kaj
<msevwork> :)
<msevwork> dobr bom mal manj, bom migriral na kakšen drug kanal :D
<msevwork> a si happy zdobersek
<zdobersek> ask away
<zdobersek> kickal te se nismo, najbrz ni potrebe
<zdobersek> nisem happy, ampak najbrz ne zarad tebe
<msevwork> ja zakaj si pol grozil da bi mojim Å¡efom kj povedal :)
<msevwork> a nemaraš mojim foram
<msevwork> nemaraš mojih for*
<zdobersek> ma zajbavu sem se
<zdobersek> sem pa mislu ping test naredit na tvoj email
<msevwork> dj :D
<zdobersek> ko ne bos pricakoval!
<msevwork> :P
<matjaz> huh!
<matjaz> it works!
<speed-> it?
<speed-> define it
<Matja[m]> this works!
<Matja[m]> a bridge between two worlds!
<speed-> oooooo
<speed-> portal pravis
<Matja[m]> tko nekako :)
<msevwork> a je iz slacka bridge
<Matja[m]> ne, matrix
<Matja[m]> Tole je kar amazing
<Matja[m]> Bo treba sčekirat, če se da z NickServ avtenticirat
<msevwork> ql
<msevwork> Matja[m], a ta Matrix je kot opensource Slack?
<zdobbie> msevwork: je, dost kul zadeva
<zdobbie> mas Android klienta pa malo morje featurejev
<zdobbie> enkripcijo kjer ces
<zdobbie> kul vmesnik
<msevwork> vidm ja
<zdobbie> uporabljamo na sihut
<zdobbie> sihtu
<msevwork> awesome
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/svet/ker-je-med-spolnim-odnosom-snel-kondom-so-ga-obsodili-za-posilstvo.html
<jabuk> 24ur.com - Ker je med spolnim odnosom snel kondom, so ga obsodili za posilstvo
<jabuk> V Švici so prvič obsodili za posilstvo moškega, ker je med spolnim odnosom snel kondom. Sodišče je namreč pritrdilo ženski, ki je dejala, da ne bi privolila v spolni odnos, če bi vedela, da moški ne bo uporabil kondoma.
<speed-> svajcarska
<speed-> pa to delajo? :D
<zdobersek> to je dost podobn Knocked Up filmu
<zdobersek> sam da je bla tist komedija, pa tozl se niso
<CrazyLemon> .imdb knocked up
<jabuk> Knocked Up |01 Jun 2007 129 min| Comedy, Romance
<jabuk> For fun-loving party animal Ben Stone, the last thing he ever expected was for his one-night stand to show up on his doorstep eight weeks later to tell him she's pregnant with his child.
<jabuk> IMDB:7.0/10 (303,828 glasov) | Tomato: 7.7/10 241 reviews (users: 3.8/5 2084181 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0478311
<CrazyLemon> 7.0? 7.0 si gledal?!?!!?!?!
<zdobersek> 15-letnik marsikaj premore!
<zdobersek> sj sem bil se mlad
<matjaz> zdobersek, pa uporabljate matrix.org, al mate svoj server?
<zdobersek> Matja* svoj server
<matjaz> pa ste postavilo tud kakšen bridge, al izključno matrix?
<matjaz> postavil*
<zdobersek> mislim, da nekateri tud mostove postaljajo
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C17HMfuVIAAljxm.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> msevwork IRL ^
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> true
<msevwork> morm na predavanja, sayonara
<yang> :)
<zdobersek> zdej bo joinu iz predavalnice
<zdobersek> msevstudy
<dz0ny> .gipy sure you can
<dz0ny> .gifpy sure you can
<dz0ny> .gif sure you can
<jabuk> http://i.giphy.com/Ij0IfXryMVBhm.gif
<zdobbie> no
<zdobbie> za tale gif si se rabu pa potrudit
<Matthai> hoj, kako systemd-ju povem, da naj počaka nekaj časa predem pošlje mail?
<Matthai> namreč, uporabil sem mail skripto za pošiljanje obvestila ob rebootu
<Matthai> in ko rebootnem ne dela
<Matthai> če pa poženem kasneje, pa dela
<Matthai> pravi pa sSMTP: Unable to locate smtp.gmail.com
<Matthai> Cannot open smtp.gmail.com:587
<matjaz> to verjetno Å¡e ni net postavljen?
<matjaz> After=network.target
<matjaz> lahko pa prilepiš service file, pa bomo za ziher vidliđ
<matjaz> -đ
<Matthai> trenutno sem imel:
<Matthai> [Unit]
<Matthai> Wants=sys-devices-virtual-net-tun0.device
<Matthai> After=sys-devices-virtual-net-tun0.device
<matjaz> aha
<matjaz> lahko bi recimo spisal .timer
<matjaz> OnBootSec=5min
<matjaz> ga požene 5 minut po rebootu
<Matthai> a lahko dam:
<Matthai> Requires=sys-devices-virtual-net-tun0.device
<Matthai> After=network.target
<Matthai> oz. namesto Requires - Wants
<matjaz> tudi lahko
<Matthai> v bistvu je tole VPN server
<Matthai> in možno je, da se tun0 postavi pred eth0
<Matthai> ali ne?
<Matthai> ker če to skriupto uporabim na clientu, je logično, da se tun0 ne more pobrati pred eth0
<Matthai> tukaj je pa to server...
<matjaz> requires je mandatory, wants je optional
<matjaz> v tvojem primeru je bolje če je requires
<matjaz> lahko pa samo dodaš zraven še network.target
<Matthai> hja, sem dal
<Matthai> [Unit]
<Matthai> Requires=network-online.target sys-devices-virtual-net-tun0.device
<Matthai> After=network-online.target
<Matthai> pa je isto
<Matthai> ampak v syslogu se vidi
<Matthai> da DNS postane aktiven par sekund po poskusu pošiljanja maila
<Matthai> kako pa v systemd preverim DNS?
<matjaz> ne vem če lahko, to bi morala skripta preverit
<matjaz> paging dz0ny!
<matjaz> jest bi na tvojem mestu postavil timer, ki se požene par minut po bootu
<Matthai> ok
<Matthai> well, surprise
<Matthai> zdaj dela :-)
<slax0r> dela/ne dela discussion brez msev-a? impossibru!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.monitor.si/novica/eu-namerava-regulirati-komunikacijske-storitve-kot-so-skype--whatsapp/178175/
<jabuk> EU namerava regulirati komunikacijske storitve, kot so Skype, WhatsApp | Monitor
<jabuk> Evropska komisija je predstavila  predlog nove zakonodaje, ki pokriva področje varovanja zasebnosti pri uporabi komunikacijskih spletnih storitev.
<CrazyLemon> Med drugim predlog komisije ureja tudi področje rabe spletnih piškotkov, ki je trenutno v EU rešeno precej nadležno za končne uporabnike. Po novem bo izrecna privolitev potrebna le za piškotke, ki posegajo v zasebnost, medtem ko za ostale, ki pretežno služijo za prilagoditev uporabniške izkušnjo, to ne bo več treba
<CrazyLemon> a ni to že zdaj?
<slax0r> nadzirati, as in?
<slax0r> a niso skype in whatsapp chatti encrypted?
<yang> slax0r: ssamo se vedno se vse logira na njihove streznike
<CrazyLemon> nadzirati? kje piše nadzirati?
<CrazyLemon>  Predlog zakona določa zasebnost tako vsebine kakor prometnih podatkov o komunikaciji, razen če bo ponudnik pridobil izrecno soglasje uporabnika za drugačno rabo.
<slax0r> yang: source?
<zdobbie> #TheInternet
<yang> kaksden source pa rabis, a to ni logicno ?
<slax0r> zakaj bi bilo to logicno?
<yang> sej imas v skype accountu verjetno zgodovino klicev itd.
<slax0r> a freenode logira vsak chat line?
<CrazyLemon> it doesnt..but ubuntulog does!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<slax0r> ja...potem pa poglej kaj sem rekel vceraj zvecer na #vim v tvojem ubuntu logu :P
<yang> slax0r: ce ze ravno rabis source https://stallman.org/skype.html
<slax0r> yang: ne vem za skype, ampak ce ponovno nalozis whatsapp ne mores do group chat history, razen ce uvozis enak key al nek podoben mumbo jumbo
<slax0r> yang: saj ne da ti ne verjamem za skype, sam RMS bi lahko vcasih malo vzel tinfoil hat iz glave
<yang> mas se 1000 drugih zapisov na netu podobnih njegovemu, malo poisci
<yang> a ni logicno da ce si ti gromozansko podjetje da logiras vse zivo ?
<slax0r> komu na cast?
<yang> ne velja samo za skype
<yang> ti kot uporabnik si del produkta gmaila, facebooka, skypeta, whatsappa etc.
<yang> in tvoji podatki se skladiscijo pri njih
<slax0r> ja, pa dobro, recimo da je vse res, vsak chat line, vsak mail, vsak klik, itd itd, vse je nekje zlogirano
<slax0r> kaj bo pa nekomu pomagal moj log klikov in chatov?
<yang> slax0r: freenode team verjetno nima kapacitet, da bi logirali ves mozen promet , komot pa nekdo ki ni iz freenode teama to izvaja...
<yang> slax0r: veliko prometa se steka skozi vozlišča in skozi dolocene naprave, tam se naceloma zajema promet, potem se ga pa ven filtrira
<CrazyLemon> not the answer to your question ^
<slax0r> saj pravim...recimo da je vse res, odvzamima vse te ife in kaj pa ce, reciva da je najhuje kar si ti lahko predstavljas
<slax0r> vse je logirano...
<slax0r> kaj zdaj nekomu pomaga moj chat history z zeno kjer se pogovarjava kdaj pridem domov
<slax0r> da je mulc sel danes k zobozdravniku
<slax0r> da je fasal cvek
<slax0r> da sem searchal porn
<slax0r> itd.
<CrazyLemon> what?! cvek je fasal? :/
<slax0r> ni, ampak primer
<yang> tvoj verjetno ne, gre se za to, da izluscijo tudi tako komunikacijo ven, ki je lahko ogrozujoca za drzavno varnost, kaksen terorizem itd.
<CrazyLemon> thank god!
<CrazyLemon> sem se že bal da je zašel na nevarna pota!
<CrazyLemon> :P
<slax0r> a ni to dobra stvar ce prestrezejo teroristicna sporocila?
<slax0r> sem tudi preprican da so se na NSA zdaj prizgale rdece luci ko so zaznali v tem kanalu besede "teror"
<slax0r> ups, spet...
<yang> pa verjetno res nisi toliko pomemben, da bi se moral en posebej s tabo ukvarjati
<yang> gre se za to, da se tej podatki zajemajo, skozi kaksne filtre pa potem gredo pri NSA pa sevedad nihce ne ve, ki ne dela tam
<slax0r> ne, verjetno res nisem
<slax0r> razumem...ampak zakaj bi se potem jaz, ki nisem toliko pomemben, da bi se moral ne posebaj z mano ukvarjati, naj sekiral da eu hoce regulirati komunikacije prek skype in whatsapp?
<zdobbie> seveda si pomemben!
<slax0r> ko bom mel pa kaksna teroristicna nagnjenja bom pa sporocilca zakodiral v slike koz in ovac pa bo
<upd> mislem da je teh podatkov tolk da jim ne koristijo v realtime, edino če se razstreliš, jim koristi da lahko iščejo s kom si bil v kontaktu itd
<yang> ker morda pa so kaksni drzavljani, ki so pomembenjsi od tebe in bi radi zeleli regulirane komunikacije
<slax0r> no wai
<slax0r> slax0r most VIP of slovenia
<slax0r> s/most VIP/MIP/
<slax0r> lets pretend I didn't say that
<CrazyLemon> Slovenia*
<yang> ja ce se razstrelis in najdejo DNA pa pogruntajo kdo si, sigurno gredo prebirati tvoja FB pa gmail sporocila itd :)
<slax0r> so what?
<slax0r> I already got my 72 virgins
<yang> AT & T ki je en izmed vecjih telekomov oz. glavmni telekom al kako ze majo, oni majo posnete vse pogovore iz 80tih let naprej
<yang> pa mislim, da je tudi zakon  v sloveniji, koliko casa se hranijo pogovori
<yang> to je verjetno bolj Matthai seznanjen z naso zakonodajo glede tega
<zdobbie> MOST VERY IMPORTANT PERSON
<zdobbie> said the guy moving to London
<slax0r> I unmovied to london
<slax0r> ffs
<slax0r> unmoved*
<zdobbie> naus sel?
<zdobbie> skoda
<slax0r> nope
<CrazyLemon> http://www.telekom.si/zasebni-uporabniki/mobiteli-in-naprave/mobiteli/lenovo-moto-z-play
<jabuk> Lenovo Moto Z Play - Zasebni uporabniki - Telekom Slovenije
<jabuk> Pametni telefon Moto Z Play je zmogljiv pametni telefon v lahkem in elegantnem ohišju. Omogoča hitro nadgradnjo ohišja z dodatki Moto Mods, ki vaš mobitel hitro spremenijo v mobilni projektor, JBL-zvočnik ali fotoaparat z zmogljivim objektivom Hasselblad True Zoom z 10-kratno optično povečavo. Lahko pa povečajo moč dodatne baterije, ki poleg integrirane baterije s 3500 mAh omogoča še dodatnih 2200 mAh, skupno torej kar 5700 mAh.
<jabuk> Play se lahko pohvali tudi z odlično zadnjo kamero s kar 16 MP in živahnim zaslonom Super AMOLED z ločljivostjo 1080p ter prinaša osupljive fotografije, izjemno doživetje iger in kakovostne videoposnetke.
<CrazyLemon> lol..Lenovo Moto :D
<CrazyLemon> its freaking motorola
<pitastrudl> 8-jedrni procesor z 2 GHz
<pitastrudl> god damnit zakaj
<pitastrudl> fix batteries pls
<CrazyLemon> why? sj ma kr veliko baterijo?
<upd> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/248813037107150849/269144196114415627/unknown.png shieet :d
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon piše da "z pomočjo dodatne baterije"
<pitastrudl> kje je ta baterija
<pitastrudl> zakaj bi pisal da je dodatna drugače
<zdobbie_> THE BRAIN SPECIALIST https://twitter.com/ByMikeBaker/status/819583024886992896
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl 3500mAh ur velika baterija je nadpovprečno velika
<CrazyLemon> če pa potrebuješ extra pa lahko dokupiš moto mod
<CrazyLemon> hence "lahko pa povečajo"
<pitastrudl> i see
<pitastrudl> not bad
<zdobbie_> ce rabs ekstra, kupis mobitel brez headphone jakata
<zdobbie_> show some courage!
<Matja[m]> Xiaomi Redmi Note3 Pro
<Matja[m]> To je zdej telefon ki se najbolj splača
<Matja[m]> 179 eur
<Matja[m]> Easy root + CyanogenMod/Lineage OS
<Matja[m]> 4000mah
<Matja[m]> Par sodelavcev ga ma, top
<CrazyLemon> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/12/us/politics/nsa-gets-more-latitude-to-share-intercepted-communications.html?_r=0
<CrazyLemon> ah crap
<CrazyLemon> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/12/us/politics/nsa-gets-more-latitude-to-share-intercepted-communications.html
<CrazyLemon> waaaaaaaaaaaj
<CrazyLemon> zihr ker je redirect
<matjaz> dang, kakšen bs
<CrazyLemon> matjaz menjam nexus 5 za xiamoi!
<CrazyLemon> skys testis just left
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, kar menji, splača se
<CrazyLemon> matjaz naah :)
<skyx> lp
<skyx> CrazyLemon: kaj bos menjal? :P
<CrazyLemon> skyx gate
<skyx> a pinky? :P
<CrazyLemon> maybe :p
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 2.9°C @12.01.2017 21:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 92% jugovzhodnik 1.2 m/s (4.3 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:44:14, Kulminacija: 12:14:29, Sončni zahod: 16:44:45
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 00min 32s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 0.5°C @12.01.2017 21:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 92% severozahodnik 0.7 m/s (2.5 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:42:52, Kulminacija: 12:11:23, Sončni zahod: 16:39:54
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 57min 02s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> oh..sneži torej
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<idioterna> dezuje
<yang> žled
<yang> skor sem se zabil z avtom
<yang> kr drsel sem
<yang> kake 5 metrov
<yang> idioterna: query
<upd_> jup slip&slide bo
<upd_> tu je tud začelo deževati
<upd_> https://www.facebook.com/severeweatherEU/videos/vb.1377757209114043/1937966013093157/?type=2&theater&notif_t=live_video&notif_id=1484235991270827
<jabuk> Heavy wet snow from Col, W Slovenia. - Severe Weather Europe | Facebook
<jabuk> Heavy wet snow from Col, W Slovenia.
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oas0RSSYIr4
<jabuk> Cold Start Diesel Engine -40 Mercedes Benz vs. Audi vs. Toyota vs. Lada vs. Hyundai - YouTube
<jabuk> Coldest regions of the world! SUB4SUBSUB4SUBSUB4SUBSUB4SUBSUB4SUBSUB4SUBSUB4SUBSUB4SUBSUB4SUBSUB4SUB
#ubuntu-si 2017-01-13
<upd> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<metalcamp_> jutro
<msevwork> zj k zdobbieja ni loh neki prašam
<msevwork> arrow.get(t,'MMMM DD, YYYY HH:mm:SS').format('HH:mm, MMMM DD, YYYY')
<msevwork> u'17:54, January 14, 2017'
<msevwork> kle notr ane
<msevwork> kko dodam še kšne stringe zravn da concatam
<msevwork> da pride ven "17:54, on January 14, 2017"
<matjaz> poglej v arrow docse
<matjaz> lepo piše
<metalcamp_> that's nicer way to say RTFM :)
<matjaz> yup :)
<matjaz> dam ti sam en hint
<matjaz> besedico 'on' samo nekam dodaš v tvoj .format
<matjaz> pa poglej si kaj si naredi .humanize
<msevwork> sam matjaz sj mi je ratal
<msevwork> vem za humanize
<msevwork> bom naredu 2 variante v skillu
<msevwork> eno da pove točno uro (če rečeš "exact time")
<msevwork> eno pa da s humanizom pove kolk dni oz. ur ma Å¡e do tja
<msevwork> edin še timezone bom mogu upoštevat k zj mi govori v utcju
<msevwork> matjaz, sam recimo k sm dodal on je blo vredu, k sm dodal at je pa spremenu besedo at v "pmt" al neki tazga
<msevwork> a slučajn veš zakaj je to naredu
<msevwork> a morm znotrej tega oklepaja concatat na ta način + "on" + al pač sam on
<matjaz> probej ane
<msevwork> okej no :D
<msevwork> u'17:54, on January 14, 2017' jp dela ja
<slax0r> jutro
<msevwork> >>> arrow.get(t,'MMMM DD, YYYY HH:mm:SS').to('local').format('HH:mm, on MMMM DD, YYYY')
<msevwork> u'18:54, on January 14, 2017'
<msevwork> zakaj js v google+ nimam searcha po postih?
<msevwork> mi samo searcha zbirke pa skupnosti
<matjaz> google+
<matjaz> eww
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 3°C @13.01.2017 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 95% severnik 3.5 m/s (12.6 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:42:05, Kulminacija: 12:11:36, Sončni zahod: 16:41:08
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 59min 02s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie_> so
<msevwork> hello zdobbie_
<msevwork> :P
<msevwork> sem vprašal preden si prišel :P
<msevwork> no pa ubistvu sm tut sam razrešu tko da je blo bv da sm vprašal
<Matthai> hoj, a kdo ve, a se da od Gmaila dobit lastne prometne podatke za svoj mail account?
<msevwork> js ne vem
<metalcamp_> Matthai: gmailmeter?
<metalcamp_> https://www.gmailmeter.com/
<jabuk> Gmail Meter - Email Analytics & Statistics
<jabuk> Gmail Meter is a free report on your email statistics and trends, find out your own and start improving your habits today!
<msevwork> http://www.cnx-software.com/2017/01/11/omron-project-zero-2-0-is-a-thinner-wrist-blood-pressure-monitor-smartwatch/
<jabuk>  Omron Project Zero 2.0 is a Thinner Wrist Blood Pressure Monitor & Smartwatch
<msevwork> zdobbie tole uro si morš kupt
<Matthai> ja, ampak to gleda samo kdaj si dobil mail, pa kdaj si odgovoril nanj, itd...
<Matthai> ne pokaže ti pa npr, kdaj si brskal po mapah in katerih
<CrazyLemon> a ni neki v nastavitvah gmaila da zdownloadaš smth smth?
<msevwork> kok minut govora posname Alexa al pa G.Home povprečnega uporabnika na dan
<zdobersek> vsje
<zdobersek> zuploada se na streznik
<zdobersek> pa vozi misko
<msevwork> a skoz snema?
<krt57> .youtube top 5 bike fights
<msevwork> a ni sam tko da snema takt k rečeš alexa
<krt57> .yu top 5 bike fights
<zdobersek> yt
<zdobersek> kako pa ve, kdaj reces alexa?
<msevwork> dunno
<krt57> .Y
<idioterna> skos te poslusa
<msevwork> ja mycroft ne posluša skoz
<msevwork> čaka na hotword (mycroft)
<msevwork> zihr isto alexa počne
<zdobersek> jfc
<zdobersek> in kako sistem ve, kdaj bos reku 'mycroft'?
<idioterna> ja skos te poslusa :)
<krt57> .yt top 5  bike fights
<msevwork> dobr hočm rečt tvojga govora ne pošilja v cloud
<jabuk> Stupid, Crazy & Angry People VS Road Bikes & Dirtbikes 2016 - Road Rage Compilation #06 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJmsZXc-YTM
<msevwork> dokler ne rečeš mycroft / alexa
<zdobersek> dokazi
<zdobersek> pa podaj zagotovilo, da to ni mozno
<msevwork> preglej source od mycrofta
<msevwork> od alexe pa nemorš pregledat sourcea
<zdobersek> ja to ni moj problem, jst ne koristim tega
<msevwork> :P
<msevwork> zdobersek, a uporabljaš kj "OK Google"
<idioterna> js mislm da si kr naivn
<msevwork> ja možn da res
<idioterna> ne, seveda ne
<zdobersek> ne koristim
<zdobersek> ... me pa poslusa, ja
<msevwork> a ste tok privacy oriented :D
<idioterna> nocm da me med seksom zacne telefon pozivat nej bolj razlocno poem kaj hocem
<idioterna> povem
<idioterna> tko da mene google ne poslusa
<idioterna> zgolj NSA
<CrazyLemon> which is worse
<CrazyLemon> ker pri guglu dobiš vsaj audio history
<CrazyLemon> pri NSA pa n'č!
<msevwork> bolš da si telefon daš pol izven spalnice
<msevwork> :P
<idioterna> eh
<idioterna> nej poslusajo, se bojo kej naucl
<msevwork> haha
<msevwork> car
<zdobersek> https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/jan/13/whatsapp-backdoor-allows-snooping-on-encrypted-messages
<jabuk> WhatsApp backdoor allows snooping on encrypted messages | Technology | The Guardian
<jabuk> Privacy campaigners criticise WhatsApp vulnerability as a ‘huge threat to freedom of speech’ and warn it could be exploited by government agencies
<metalcamp_> could be?
<metalcamp_> jokers
<zdobbie_> one can hope
<CrazyLemon> https://www.mimovrste.com/seznami/petek-trinjasti-13
<jabuk> Vikend akcija – petek, 13. | mimovrste=)
<jabuk> mimovrste=) nakupujmo z nasmehom. Å iroka ponudba in ugodne cene na enem mestu.
<CrazyLemon> trinjasti :D
<slax0r> petek-trinajsti-13
<metalcamp_> SEO level over 9000
<yang> da vidim, ce imajo kaj pametnega
<idioterna> trindža
<zdobbie_> Ice Age: Danube https://twitter.com/Independent/status/819864953259696128?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw
<msevwork> super
<msevwork> tole je pa kul.
<msevwork> bom kupu kej
<yang> msevwork: haha
<yang> mislim zdobbie_
<yang> :)
<yang> bi bil kr zanimiv kip, ce bi clovek zivel v sibiriji
<msevwork> lol
<idioterna> v sibiriji je poleti +40
<slax0r> +40K
<idioterna> ne, +40C
<idioterna> jsm dozivel 41 ko sm bil tam
<idioterna> pa res kr pasja vrocina
<idioterna> ni sopare, tko da ni tok zadusljivo kot v ljubljani
<idioterna> pece pa vseen
<zdobbie_> sibiriji al mongoliji?
<msevwork> evo CrazyLemon zarad tebe sm zapravu 13eur. sm poklical fotra da je kupu slušalke pa wifi extender :D
<zdobbie_> ksn sistem mate pa to
<idioterna> sibiriji
<idioterna> sej v mongoliji je zlo podobn podnebje, sam v povprecju precej visja lega
<zdobbie_> da se bolj zapece
<msevwork> sm hotu rečt 26eur
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> sam se mi zdi pocen
<yang> idioterna: kaj ? +40 v sibiriji ?
<yang> wow
<slax0r> sibirija je huge btw...
<zdobbie_> FAKE NEWS OMG YALL FALLING FOR IT
<slax0r> juzni deli sibirije so priblizno toliko severno kot severni del nemcije
<slax0r> tako da kaksnih 30 me sploh ne bi presenetilo
<yang> ja, no seveda v severni sibiriji je verjetno tudi poleti redko na 0 stopinj
<yang> permafrost
<slax0r> da bi pa bilo +40 kar koli razen K v Diksonu recimo, pa malo tezko verjamem
<yang> ko smo ze glih pr sibirskih zadevah - Natura Siberica kozmetika je iz nekih sibirskih raslin narejena in zadeva je res dobra
<slax0r> bosheviski otok, povp. letna temp -16C
<idioterna> ja celinsko podnebje je pac
<idioterna> ce je jasno je podnevi ful vroce, ponoci pa ful mraz
<idioterna> mislm jsm mel +40 na severu bajkalskega jezera
<idioterna> ene 5 dni zapored
<idioterna> potem je pa pihat zacelo, tko da se je precej shladil
<slax0r> ja no, to je priblizno danska...
<slax0r> glede polozaja mislim
<slax0r> ne podnebja
<yang> Ce ima kdo malo problematicno kozo pa ne ve kaj kupit, naj sproba tole natura siberica
<yang> idioterna: sej tudi v puscavah je drugace nad +40 cez dan pa pod 0 stopinj ponoci
<idioterna> ja, sam tam ni puscava
<idioterna> tajga je
<yang> slisu sm drgac da je ta trans-sibirska zeleznica dveh kategorij, en je obicajen vlak, ki se ustavlja na vecini postaj, drug je pa nek high-class turisticen vlak ki je namenjen bolj ogledovanju znamenitosti...
<idioterna> no ja no
<idioterna> postaje niso lih na gosto
<yang> na vsake kolk casa se ustavlja ?
<slax0r> si ne morem predstavljat zakaj bi bile na gosto
<idioterna> ~3-5 ur
<yang> to je priblizno na cca. 400-600 km
<slax0r> "zdajle smo videli travnike do kamor seze oko, cez 50km bo spet postaja in videli bomo travnike do kamor seze oko"
<slax0r> yaaaay
<idioterna> ma niso travniki
<slax0r> you get the point :)
<yang> slax0r: ce pogledas na zemljevid sveta, pa primerjas celotno zahodno in centralno evropo, vidis da je cela po povrsini komaj za nek sektor v rusiji...
<yang> torej tam v sibiriji je ogromno praznega prostora verjetno
<idioterna> https://bou.si/aufbix/mongolija/07-24/p8240052.jpg
<idioterna> tkole zgledajo vasi
<idioterna> sam v vaseh se ne ustavi noben od vlakov
<idioterna> razn lokalnih, k vozijo od regionalnih sredisc do teh vasi
<slax0r> zemljevid je malenkost slab za primerjanje velikosti dveh razlicnih obmocij zaradi raztezanja
<yang> idioterna: zgledajo ko neke dače
<idioterna> ja to je ene 500km od irkutska
<idioterna> po progi, k ni lih ravna
<yang> verjetno ce so v eno tako bolj moderno skrili snowdena, ga ne morjo najdt
<msevwork> yang dons si pa aktiven :D
<msevwork> zj si bil en čas bl tiho :D
<yang> msevwork: ja, sem mel veliko dela
<yang> zdej pa delam neke stvari na racunalnik
<idioterna> https://bou.si/aufbix/mongolija/08-28/p8281048.jpg
<idioterna> tkole zgleda pokrajina juzno od ulan-ude
<idioterna> v rusiji
<yang> msevwork: poglej query
<yang> idioterna: dost podobno kot na norveskem
<yang> https://s27.postimg.org/y706p2ddf/lofoten0033.jpg
<yang> heh ta ruska mesta majo po miljon prebivalcev, pa skor nikol nobenga rusa ni na IRCu
<slax0r> so vsi na csgo
<zdobersek> CUKA BLYAT
<CrazyLemon> msevwork pol nisi zapravu 13 ampak 26
<CrazyLemon> CUKA?
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Qw5kSvInNg
<jabuk> CRAZY RUSSIANS - BEST OF 2016 - YouTube
<jabuk> Small compilation of the craziest and funniest videos of drunken Russians
<slax0r> SUKA...
<slax0r> c = s
<CrazyLemon> you mean..cyka?
<yang> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/world/damien-hirst-artworks-leak-formaldehyde-article-1.2609871
<jabuk> Damien Hirst's artworks leak formaldehyde- NY Daily News
<jabuk> Damien Hirst gassed up art galleries around the world with his iconic formaldehyde-preserved animal carcasses.
<msevwork> ne grem Å¡e domov sam bom zaprl irc :D tko da veste :D
<zdobersek> mhm
<zdobersek> koga farbas
<slax0r> js tut ne
<slax0r> ker sem ze doma
<slax0r> booyah
<zdobersek> poj pa zapri irc!
<yang> kje je zdaj sneg, samo dežuje.
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 4°C @13.01.2017 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 95% severnik 0.9 m/s (3.2 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:42:05, Kulminacija: 12:11:36, Sončni zahod: 16:41:08
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 59min 02s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> https://www.engadget.com/2017/01/13/massive-meta-study-confirms-the-health-benefits-of-cannabis/
<jabuk> Massive meta-study confirms the health benefits of cannabisEngadgetEngadgetsavesharesavesharesavesharesavesharesavesharesaveshareear iconeye icontext file
<jabuk> After digging through more than 10,000 separate clinical studies, the National Academies of Science, Engineering, and Medicine on Thursday issued a groundbreaki...
<CrazyLemon> sneg bo proti večeru/zvečer
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, kaj so pa tile kadili? :->
<matjaz> .vreme radovljica
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Lesce (515m): 0.9°C @13.01.2017 13:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 89% severozahodnik 1.4 m/s (5.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:44:42, Kulminacija: 12:13:05, Sončni zahod: 16:41:29
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 56min 47s, Luna je v ščipu
<matjaz> pomojem, da pri nas pada
<matjaz> sam nisem zih, sem telefon doma pozabu
<zdobersek> jah, probej zavese odgrnt
<zdobersek> ah
<CrazyLemon> Matthai niso kadili..vapeali so :P
<zdobersek> pol bos mel pa clusterfuck of a commute
<pitastrudl> kaj če bi hotel kak fajl poslati direkt na drug ssh server bi naredil cat file | ssh usr@host ?
<zdobbie_> bru
<zdobbie_> scp
<pitastrudl> potem cat fle | scp user@hostblablabla?
<zdobbie_> jfc
<zdobbie_> man scp
<pitastrudl> ok
<zdobbie_> cp /tmp/whatever.tar.gz /dat/location
<zdobbie_> scp /tmp/whatever.tar.gz root@groot:/dat/location
<CrazyLemon> or cp /tmp/whatever.tar.gz /media/MyUSBkey/
<CrazyLemon> greš do druzga strežnika
<CrazyLemon> vštekaš ključek
<CrazyLemon> pa prekopiraš z myusbkeyja na želeno lokacijo
<pitastrudl> najs, kr dela
<CrazyLemon> win!
<jabuk> http://t.qkme.me/3qlspk.jpg
<pitastrudl> jah časovno se bi to splačalo samo če bi mel večje podatke
<pitastrudl> recimo da če bi hotel 1tb fajlov prenest na strežnik
<pitastrudl> je hitreje če grem z busom do faksa
<pitastrudl> pa vstavim notri disk
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> woooo it werks
<CrazyLemon> kar pa ne veš..da je zdobbie skril v tist ukaz tudi rm -rf /groot :(
<zdobbie_> get rekt
<yang> pitastrudl: drgac pa naroci Snowmobile https://www.wired.com/2016/12/amazons-snowmobile-actually-truck-hauling-huge-hard-drive/
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon jokes on him, sem odstranil rm iz sistema
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl like a baws
<CrazyLemon> you just mv to /dev/null
<pitastrudl> zdej vse kar brisem odprem disk pa z pinceto spreminjam bite
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C1LR9_PUUAAAnvp.jpg:large
<pitastrudl> yang nice
<pitastrudl> vrzem en velik magnet na truck
<pitastrudl> rip data
<pitastrudl> neodymium magneti
<CrazyLemon> https://video.twimg.com/tweet_video/C2CaIjRUcAIHAVL.mp4
<CrazyLemon> so awesome :D
<zdobbie_> ^ CrazyLemon in insurgency
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ just don't..you are afraid to start insurgency
<CrazyLemon> DOI ima hud shotgun..one shot kills are so nice
<zdobbie_> dons sem vidu specse za novo kisto ... AMD GPU oy vey
<zdobbie_> ne, ni APU
<zdobbie_> 2x 10-core Xeon + 64GB
<zdobbie_> o' RAM
<pitastrudl> odpres dva taba v chrome in je ze polno vse
<CrazyLemon> kul.. won't make you a better player but cool nontheless
<zdobbie_> ma ne vem
<zdobbie_> ti xeoni majo dost majhne frekvence
<zdobbie_> ce je ksn spil ne dosti sparaleliziran, bo kr hitr konc veselja
<CrazyLemon> jah a veš kater xeon je?
<CrazyLemon> nimajo vsi nizk takt
<zdobersek> 2.20GHz
<zdobersek> https://ark.intel.com/products/92981/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-2630-v4-25M-Cache-2_20-GHz
<jabuk> Intel® Xeon® Processor E5-2630 v4 (25M Cache, 2.20 GHz) Specifications
<jabuk> Intel® Xeon® Processor E5-2630 v4 (25M Cache, 2.20 GHz) Specifications quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.
<zdobersek> turbo vrze na 3.1
<CrazyLemon> več kot dovolj
<CrazyLemon> kaj dobiš pa za en gpu? 470?480?
<zdobbie_> ma nekega AMDja
<zdobbie_> nek nvidia gpu bom se kupu
<CrazyLemon> vem..si omenu ampak kateri!
<zdobbie_> rabm za CUDO
<zdobbie_> NEA VEM
<CrazyLemon> KAKO POL VEÅ  ZA CPU!
<pitastrudl> zakaj ne opencl?
<zdobbie_> ne vem
<zdobbie_> nimam zdle specsov pred sabo
<yang> evo zdaj pa je napadlo kakih 10cm snega
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: rx 460
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ Å¡voh
<yang> https://www.instagram.com/p/BPIiAPfh3hz/
<jabuk> Instagram
<jabuk> See this Instagram video by @subwaycreatures • 6,323 likes
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: all I sense is *jell*
<yang> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756m): -1.2°C @13.01.2017 16:50 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 96%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:40:48, Kulminacija: 12:11:35, Sončni zahod: 16:42:22
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 01min 34s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ your senses are off
<CrazyLemon> če bi js zdaj karkoli kupu od GPU bi bila nvidia
<CrazyLemon> 10X0
<CrazyLemon> pri nas je zdaj zagrmelo
<CrazyLemon> which is not a great sign
<CrazyLemon> in sedaj sneži in dežuje..snežuje ?
<dz0ny> https://goo.gl/photos/FkGRrcQysvghQVxm9
<jabuk> Shared album - The dz0ny - Google Photos
<dz0ny> snowa
<msev-> dz0ny, a ti živiš in the middle of nowhere
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> ne sam psa peljem srat to the middle of nowhere
<msev-> v pravljični vasici za devetimi gorami
<msev-> a to km med cgane :D
<dz0ny> me žabe
<dz0ny> med žabe
<dz0ny> rega rega delajo
<pitastrudl> dz0ny a je to autostabilize al mas drone-a
<pitastrudl> :D
<dz0ny> autostabilize
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 3.9°C @13.01.2017 17:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 87% severovzhodnik 2.1 m/s (7.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:43:45, Kulminacija: 12:14:52, Sončni zahod: 16:45:59
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 02min 13s, Luna je v ščipu
<msev-> holy shit manpage mam odprt
<matjaz> čak kva
<matjaz> toninu so vdrl v gmail, sporočila ma pa enkriptirana?
<matjaz> ne seri tonin
<msev-> lol
<msev-> geslo je mel zihr "tona" :P
<zdobbie> link maybe
<CrazyLemon> 2cm že..fucking snow
<yang> CrazyLemon: se 10cm pa se boste lahko sankali, ce se ne bo prej stopilo
<yang> drgac pa v floridi pravjo
<yang> ar> wow nice
<yang> ar> we don't have that here
<yang> ar> i'll have to show the kids
<yang> ...za snezeno fotko iz LJ
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> jsm se lihkar sanku z zivo
<idioterna> mislm, jsm na sankah lezal, ona je pa sedela na men
<yang> ziher si snemal
<yang> prebral sem pa "sankal v živo" zdaj pa vidim z živo...
<idioterna> nisem snemal, k je tema
<idioterna> mam od lan slikce
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/wow-a-selfie-stick.jpg
<pitastrudl> lepa slika
<msev-> Res je
<msev-> Kok so veseli k sedijo na teb
<msev-> men ni kul da sneži k nemorm dons vn žurat :D
<msev-> :P
<metalcamp> msev-: you're using irc. you're not supposed to party
<msev-> lol haha
<msev-> i'm a nonstandard geek :)
<msev-> a se ni včash lovil punce po ircu :D
<msev-> v mojih časih je to bolj že prešlo na messengerja ampak ok :D
<metalcamp> ne bi vedel
<metalcamp> meni ni bilo potrebno nič lovit
<msev-> aja je kr k teb pršla :P
<msev-> haha
<msev-> its a figure of speech
<zdobbie> lovil si punce
<zdobbie> ujel si pa policaja
<metalcamp> msev-: it's
<metalcamp> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/facebook/000/520/073/eb9.jpg
<msev-> yeah
<msev-> lol
<msev-> morm lepo pisat pravš
<metalcamp> selbstverständlich
<msev-> a kdo od vs termux uporablja?
<msev-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUhvKTq6c40 mycroft se razširja na kde tut :D
<metalcamp> msev-: https://termux.com/help.html
<metalcamp> :P
<msev-> hahaah
<msev-> ne sj zaenkrat Å¡e kr znam
<msev-> sam tko me je zanimal
<msev-> če mate kšne kul use-case-e
<pitastrudl> ja
<pitastrudl> da ga maš gor
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> odkar je to vn pršl ga mam gor
<pitastrudl> https://termux.com/add-on-task.html
<jabuk> Termux:Task add-on
<jabuk> Help page for Termux - terminal emulator and Linux environment for Android.
<msev-> ja youtube-dl je kr kul
<msev-> si loh narediš da si shareaš link iz orig.youtube app-a v termux
<msev-> kjer ti avtomatsko youtube-dl downloada omenjeni video za offline viewing
<pitastrudl> ja to je kul, sam je redek use-case vsaj zame
<msev-> pol si loh vim pa git pa python gor naštimaš
<msev-> da k devaš loh nadaljuješ on the go
<CrazyLemon> http://newworldinteractive.com/doi-map-contest-top-10/
<jabuk> DOI Map Contest Top 10 | New World Interactive
<msev-> ej a je to kšn hax, fotr je kupu prek mimovrste pol je pa dobu nek autogenerated mail od PayU firme iz Poljske
<msev-> k confirma kao da je plačal mimovrste.com?
<CrazyLemon> a mail zahteva denar?
<CrazyLemon> ali click na link?
<msev-> mogoče klik sam mu ni potegnil nč dodatno dol k je prtisnu to
<msev-> sam povedal je da je plačano že kao
<msev-> https://corporate.payu.com/ tale firma kao
<msev-> pomoje to mimovrste uporablja
<CrazyLemon> js še nikoli nism nič takega prejel od mimovrste
<msev-> weird
<pitastrudl> uhhh
<pitastrudl> pač vem da na mimovrste če plačaš z kartico
<pitastrudl> te vrže na nek 3rd party page
<pitastrudl> ja je legit
<pitastrudl> sem isto jaz placeval
<pitastrudl> http://i.imgur.com/NJ1tHtp.png
<pitastrudl> pač bi cel racun slikal sam se mi ne da vsega radirat
<pitastrudl> :P
<msev-> jp to je ot
<msev-> to
<msev-> PayU
<pitastrudl> https://www.facebook.com/mimovrste/posts/10153434357389242
<jabuk> Tomaž Bratina - Pri plačilu s kreditno kartico sem... | Facebook
<jabuk> Pri plačilu s kreditno kartico sem ugotovil, da imate novega ponudnika za obdelavo plačil kjer pa ni več možnosti uporabe kartic Diners in American...
<pitastrudl> vem da so tujci prevzel mimovrste neki cajta nazaj
<pitastrudl> mislim da so čehi ja
<pitastrudl> mislm
<pitastrudl> poljaki
<pitastrudl> al so čehi, sej ne vem
<yang> ja sej od takrat njihov service SUX, 2 pokvarjena artikla v manj kot mesecu dni
<yang> mogoce samo se pokvarjeno robo izstavljajo ne vem
<msev-> lol
<pitastrudl> pokvarjenih artiklov nisem se dobil
<pitastrudl> so pa njihove kaksne cene kr zasoljene
<yang> originalen mimovrste je Jugoslav prodal ze par let nazaj
<pitastrudl> prodajajo ddr4 ram in oglasujejo da je znizan
<pitastrudl> 8gb ddr4 iz 129€ na 54€ !
<yang> men se zdi pa da za tisto kar sem gledal je bil ponavadi mimovrste najcenejsi
<pitastrudl> ves kdaj je bil 129€? pfffff
<pitastrudl> pač ponavadi vidiš da je tam znizan za 10€ al pa kej, kot normalne trgovine
<pitastrudl> "ja tukaj je znizan za vec kot pol, buy pls"
<yang> samo glej za tiste 2 eur razllike v ceni sem dobil pokvarjen izdelek katerega moram reklamirati
<yang> pa ko ga bom jaz vrnil kot pokvarjenega, ga bodo podturili neki drugi stranki ki ga bo narocila...
<pitastrudl> edino kar je dobr je njihov vip, zastonj postnina
<pitastrudl> vsi narocamo preko kolega
<pitastrudl> se mu nabija vip
<pitastrudl> pa vsi zastonj postnina
<yang> kok pa moras narociti, da si v VIP klubu ?
<pitastrudl> mah mislim da letno vec kot 600€?
<pitastrudl> nekaj takega
<pitastrudl> https://www.mimovrste.com/vip-club
<jabuk> VIP klub | mimovrste=)
<jabuk> VIP klub za najbolj zveste člane spletne trgovine mimovrste=). VIP članu pripadajo ekskluzivne ugodnosti in brezplačna dostava za vse nakupe.
<pitastrudl> 10 nakupov po  50 ali pa 800€
<yang> dobro meni ni tezko iti do njih, imam za sprehod
<yang> niso tok  dalec
<pitastrudl> ja v kopru niso mel
<pitastrudl> zdej mislm da so odprl eno
<yang> ja zdej so
<pitastrudl> ja wtf,
<pitastrudl> https://www.mimovrste.com/ram-za-osebne-racunalnike/crucial-pomnilnik-ct8g4dfd8213-8-gb-2133-mhz-ddr4
<jabuk> Crucialpomnilnik CT8G4DFD8213 8 GB 2133 MHz DDR4| mimovrste=)
<jabuk> Pomnilnik Crucial je namenjen nadgradnji strežnika s 8 GB dodatnega spomina. Pomnilnik bo tako omogočal hitrejše delovanje vseh aplikacij in programov, kateri so v preteklosti potrebovali predolgo.
<pitastrudl> cena sla za 10€ gor
<pitastrudl> lololol
<zdobbie> te RAM palcke spremljate k faking bitcoin
<yang> sicer pol ko enkrat vidis, da postar vrze tistih 20kg propagandnega materiala na nek CD k si ga narocil, dvakrat premislis, ce bi se kaj na dom narocal :)
<pitastrudl> hehe
<CrazyLemon> http://www.mlacom.si/crucial-ct8g4dfd8213-8gb-pc4-17000-ddr4
<jabuk> CRUCIAL CT8G4DFD8213 8GB 2133MHz DDR4 « Pomnilniki
<jabuk> CRUCIAL CT8G4DFD8213 8GB PC4-17000 DDR4
<CrazyLemon> sej so podobne cene v sloveniji
<yang> jst sem dal zadnjic 30 EUR za 2 x 2 GB DDR-2 SODIMM
<pitastrudl> ja what
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon kak mesc nazaj je biu se 50€ na mimovrste
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie sam da bitkojni padajo..ram palčkam pa cena raste!
<pitastrudl> pac povsod je bil ~~50€
<pitastrudl> zdej pa kar 60+
<pitastrudl> WHAT IS HAPPENING
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl jah..cena je Å¡la navzgor
<CrazyLemon> https://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/crucial-dimm-8gb-ct8g4dfd8213-a1151333.html
<jabuk> Crucial DIMM8GB, DDR4-2133, CL15 (CT8G4DFD8213) in Arbeitsspeicher (RAM): Speicher | heise online Preisvergleich
<jabuk> Arbeitsspeicher (RAM): Speicher –
<jabuk>             
<jabuk>                 
<jabuk> Typ: DDR4 DIMM 288-Pin • Ranks/​Bänke: dual rank, x8 • Module: 1x 8GB • JEDEC: PC4-17000U • Spannung: 1.20V • Besonderheiten: N/​A • Herstellergarantie: lebenslang (10 Jahre in AT/​DE)
<jabuk>             
<jabuk>              Gelistet seit: 07.08.2014, 19:27
<jabuk>             
<jabuk>              4 von 5 Besuchern empfehlen dieses Produkt (80%).
<jabuk>  
<jabuk>     
<jabuk>         
<jabuk>         
<jabuk>         Bewertung:
<jabuk>         
<jabuk>             
<jabuk>         (88%)
<pitastrudl> lmao jabuk
<jabuk>         (Produkt bewerten)
<jabuk>     
<jabuk>          •  (CT8G4DFD8213)
<matjaz> lol
<yang> haha
<pitastrudl> :D
<matjaz> they accept PRs
<CrazyLemon> holy f..ing shit :D
<yang> kok rama pa imas ?
<pitastrudl> 16gb
<yang> zakaj pa rabis 16 GB rama ? :)
<pitastrudl> jah lej, chrome je hungry ane
<pitastrudl> needs moar
<CrazyLemon> cs:go is playable with at least 32gb ram
<yang> nevem jst z 4GB v redu shajam
<yang> pa se ga ostaja
<pitastrudl> teach me your ways
<yang> ne igram igric :)
<pitastrudl> mmmmmmmmm http://i.imgur.com/YGciiBc.png
<pitastrudl> zakaj 4GB? sej 2GB je dovolj
<pitastrudl> :P
<idioterna> evo
<idioterna> science!
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/ziva-louse-egg-1.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/ziva-louse-egg-2.jpg
<pitastrudl> evo pa mamo limono pod lupo v njegovem zimskem stanju
<yang> kaj je to
<yang> naglavna uš ?
<idioterna> jajceca usi ja
<yang> to verjetn prnesejo uni otrok k majo starsi doma drede
<yang> sej so vendar na soli za umetnike
<metalcamp> *discrimination alarm blaring*
<yang> nas so v soli uciteljice se razcesavale vcasih
<yang> pa nam trebile usi ven
<yang> fora je da ko en otrok to prinese, jih ima kmalu cel razred
<yang> z učiteljico vred :)
<yang> spomnim se Å¡e unega Å¡ampona
<yang> ko mi je mama namilila glavo pa sem moral imeti gor kaksno uro
<yang> pa je peklo kot hudic
<yang> predno mi je sprala dol
<metalcamp> obriješ pa je
<metalcamp> ni nujno, da bo popolnoma odpravilo problem
<metalcamp> ampak v večini primerov deluje
<yang> ja
<yang> fora je
<yang> da ko to ima nek razred oz. ko razsaja na Å¡oli
<yang> bi moral vsak otrok skozi proceduro
<yang> drugace ne iztrebis tega
<idioterna> pomoje prnesejo otroci zgodovinarjev to
<yang> a tebe tut kej glava srbi ?
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vMayJ
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/master 2693aa1 CrazyLemon: A whitespace fix for preview urls - this time for description
<yang> al mas ze bolj malo las
<zdobbie> NOT REVIEWED
<zdobbie> REVERT
<CrazyLemon> i reviewed it
<zdobbie> which is worth exactly nyet
<CrazyLemon> https://travis-ci.org/ubuntu-si/ircbot
<jabuk> Travis CI - Test and Deploy Your Code with Confidence
<CrazyLemon> see..all test pass
<zdobbie> well actually
<zdobbie> '#11 errored'
<CrazyLemon> those are dz_0nys errors
<matjaz> you sound like all the developers I know
<zdobbie> just Ben & Us things
<yang> idioterna: ko se izleže boste meli še enega hišnega ljubljenčka več
<idioterna> sej se ne bo izleglo
<idioterna> it's dead jim
<idioterna> nimam nc vec las prakticno
<yang> pol si varen
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-gfxjAaZg0&app=desktop
<jabuk> 29/31 by Garfunkel and Oates - YouTube
<jabuk> Garfunkel and Oates play the same woman, 2 years apart. Kate plays the 29 year old version of the woman, Riki plays the 31 year old.
<idioterna> varen sm?
<idioterna> nimam ostrih robov?
<yang> nimas platforme primerne za razmnoževanje uši
<zdobbie> ne se kregat
<idioterna> i guess we should get a room
<idioterna> nc, later
#ubuntu-si 2017-01-14
<msev-> morning
<zdobbie> pejte kidat
<zdobbie> it's fun and interactive
<pitastrudl> no snow here to kid
<zdobbie> u kidding
<dz0ny> zdobbie: kolk mate
<zdobbie> 10cm
<zdobbie> voda
<dz0ny> tle je 10cm
<dz0ny> mhm
<idioterna> tle se otroc sankajo na polno
<msev-> arrow.get(t,'MMMM DD, YYYY HH:mm:SS').to('local').format('HH:mm, on MMMM DD, YYYY'), kko kle vmes string dodam (pred časom), k če ga dam notr v un oklepaj pri formatu mi ga spremeni v "pmt"
<msev-> a sam str('at').format('...
<msev-> isto če probal \at
<msev-> probam*
<CrazyLemon> temperature so skoraj za na kolo
<metalcamp> msev-: 'on'.join(arrow.get(etcetc)) si že poskusil?
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C2DVWcAWEAAqbWP.jpg:large
<idioterna> he will not speak of his accord
<zdobbie> ... he'll drive it
<CrazyLemon> s/it/in
<zdobbie> ne
<yang> jst sem ze kidal
<yang> sneg je bil cist zmrznjen na avtu
<yang> kocke ledu
<tadej> jaz cakam da sonce sneg stopi :D
<yang> lahko bos cakal do marca :)
<yang> odvisno kake temperature bodo
<yang> jst pac rabim avto danes
<idioterna> jsm mal po snegu kolesaru
<idioterna> kr uredu je slo
<msev-> metalcamp sem preprosto tkole pol 'at'+ arrow.get(t,'MMMM DD, YYYY HH:mm:SS').to('local').format('HH:mm, on MMMM DD, YYYY')
<yang> Zgorel nek avtobus na LPP, pol miljona skode
<zdobbie> tko je, k se s kolesi nocte vozt
<msev-> haha
<msev-> baterije so se vrjetn vžgale
<pitastrudl> powered by note7
<yang> evo, za vse ljubitelje kitajske hrane http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4117550/Chinese-restaurant-accused-serving-human-FEET-diners-Italy-gruesome-image-rotting-flesh-posted-online-waiter.html
<metalcamp> msev-: podobna stvar. ne vem pa več na pamet katera metoda je hitrejša, ampak v tvojem primeru je vseeno ker imaš samo en tak primer
<pitastrudl> kaj je bolje imeti dns na routerju imeti ali kar direkt od providerja imeti
<pitastrudl> pač da jih ne resolva router z dnsji ampak da jih provider gre resolvat
<pitastrudl> nevem ali je t-2 samo počasen zadnje cajte ali router
<yang> Po novem bo kazen za neplačano parkiranje v Ljubljani 12 EUR, namesto 40 EUR
<yang> msev-: a si vidu query ...
<msev-> vidu
<msev-> pol pa edin če mu keš doniraš
<msev-> :D
<metalcamp> pitastrudl: če imaš lokalni dns ga lahko uporabiš tudi za lokalne naprave
<msev-> aja vidm metalcamp je pa res podobno
<msev-> sam pika namest plusa
<pitastrudl> pač naprave vse na mreži pošlejo dns querye na router ne?
<pitastrudl> 192.168.0.1
<pitastrudl> potem router pošle na dns od t-2
<pitastrudl> mam max aktivnih 5 naprav na istem routerju na cajte
<pitastrudl> nevem a bi bilo hitrejš če bi routerju reku da naj ne resolva sam ampak pošle naprej?
<yang> pitastrudl: na lastnem DNSju lahko stimas cache , TTL itd. naceloma ISPjevi DNSji majo ze vse to optimalno narejeno
<pitastrudl> aha
<yang> tko da ni nic narobe ce uporabljas ISPjev DNS, v tem primeru edino "vidijo" kaj poizvedujes, ce imas pa lastnega pa ne
<yang> lasten dela poizvedbo direktno na ROOT serverjih
<yang> root serverji so TOP DNS serverji
<yang> pitastrudl: edino na racunalnikih moras spremeniti /etc/resolv.conf, ce se ravno sam ne posodablja in noter vpisati svoje ali ISPjeve DNS streznike (to verjetno ves)
<msev-> CrazyLemon, tnx učer za dobr deal pr mimovrste
<msev-> so mi slušalke fajne, wifi range extender pa tut
<CrazyLemon> msev- kul
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: kam mora rac posalt dns query zve iz nastavitev interfaca
<dz0ny> lahko pa po želji na vsakem nivoju nastaviš kdo resolva
<dz0ny> ponavad ruter nastaviš tko da prestreze tud pakete k gredo na drug dns server
<dz0ny> ni pa nujno
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: kak problem masš?
<CrazyLemon> kak problem nima!
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTmbSur4fcs
<jabuk> Iridium-1 Hosted Webcast - YouTube
<msev-> http://imgur.com/a/8a8ka
<jabuk> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<jabuk> Album .
<msev-> evo
<msev-> sm ga prašal prek glasa, tist tekst je še od prejšnje seanse
<pitastrudl> dz0ny: se mi je zadnje dni dogajalo da so se mi strani počasi nalagale
<msev-> ej pitastrudl
<pitastrudl> a
<msev-> naredu sm skill za mycrofta
<msev-> pa naredu sm repo na githubu
<msev-> sam je prazn
<pitastrudl> whatever that means
<msev-> kko zj to kodo gor dam
<pitastrudl> naredu si skill?
<pitastrudl> kje je pa character
<pitastrudl> :D
<msev-> character mam pa js
<msev-> :P
<msev-> pa ti
<msev-> a pol grem v to mapo k je koda notr
<pitastrudl> naredis repo na githubu
<msev-> ja to sm naredu
<pitastrudl> ja
<msev-> a pol grem v mapo s kodo
<pitastrudl> gres tja kjer bi rad imel malo
<pitastrudl> mapo*
<msev-> ja
<pitastrudl> das git clone url
<pitastrudl> in das notri kodo
<msev-> o najs
<pitastrudl> git add .
<msev-> a more bit v mapi
<pitastrudl> git commit -m "first commit" && git push
<pitastrudl> ja lej
<pitastrudl> če hočeš spečti piščanca more bit v pečici ane
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> ja v mapo daj kodo
<pitastrudl> fora je da ni tok simpl, pol ko se začnejo čudne stvari dogajat
<pitastrudl> lahko povem iz first hand experience
<msev-> warning: You appear to have cloned an empty repository.
<msev->  to je vredu ane
<pitastrudl> pomoje
<pitastrudl> https://git-scm.com/book/en/v2/Getting-Started-About-Version-Control
<pitastrudl> evo
<jabuk> Git - About Version Control
<pitastrudl> vzemi se ene par dni, read trough it
<pitastrudl> :D
<msev-> pitastrudl
<msev-> čak da komande vnesem :P
<pitastrudl> pač vsaj kak videjo si poglej da veš kak git deluje
<msev-> nč ni napisal k sm dal git add .
<pitastrudl> ni to dropbox :P
<pitastrudl> ja to je dobr
<msev-> *** Please tell me who *** Please tell me who you are.
<msev-> Run
<msev->   git co*** Please tell me who you are.
<msev-> Run
<msev->   git config --global user.email "you@example.com"
<msev->   git config --global user.name "Your Name"
<msev-> nfig --global user.email "you@example.com"
<msev->   git config --global user.name "Your Name"
<msev-> you are.
<pitastrudl> omajgad
<msev-> Run
<msev->   git config --global user.email "you@example.com"
<msev->   git config --global user.name "Your Name"
<pitastrudl> https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/install-git-and-github-on-ubuntu-14.04/
<jabuk> Installing and using Git and GitHub on Ubuntu: A beginner's guide
<jabuk> This tutorial will be a quick setup guide for installing and using GitHub and how to perform its various functions of creating a local repository and connecting this repo to the remote host, committing the changes and finally pushing all the content from the local system to GitHub.
<msev-> a nej nardim tale git config
<pitastrudl> pač moraš dodati še svoj username pa to
<pitastrudl> ja brez configa boš težko kej delu
<pitastrudl> ej msev-
<pitastrudl> a si ti samo inštaliral git
<pitastrudl> pa nič drugega?
<msev-> ja
<pitastrudl> nisi probal niti nič se logirati noter oziroma credentialse vnest?
<pitastrudl> jao :D
<pitastrudl> no konfiguriraj ga
<pitastrudl> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-git-on-ubuntu-14-04
<jabuk> How To Install Git on Ubuntu 14.04 | DigitalOceanDigitalOcean
<jabuk> Git is a powerful distributed version control system that can be used to track software development projects and other information. In this guide, we'll demonstrate a few different ways to install git on an Ubuntu 14.04 server and how to get started.
<msev-> uspel mi je pitastrudl
<pitastrudl> bravo
<pitastrudl> no zdej probi Å¡e enkrat
<msev-> ups na napačno mesto sem dal readme
<msev-> zj ga bom dal eno ravn višje
<msev-> kko pol nasledn commit nardim
<pitastrudl> kaj si naredi lzdaj
<pitastrudl> details
<msev->  git commit -m "second commit" && git push
<msev-> a tko
<msev-> pitastrudl, https://github.com/marksev1/Mycroft-SpaceLaunch-Skill
<pitastrudl> lej če ne misliš brat kaj ti pišem ti ne bom pomagal :D
<pitastrudl> kaj si naredil zdaj
<pitastrudl> ffs
<pitastrudl> ja readme moraš dat en dir gor
<pitastrudl> no
<msev-> ja sj
<msev-> pa pač tist commit pol
<pitastrudl> v svojem folderju ga premakni, poskrbi da je to kar hočeš, daš git add . potem git commit -m "commenthere" potem pa git push
<msev-> a spet git add
<pitastrudl> ni treba da delaš commit vsakič ko spremembo eno narediš ampak raje bolj poredko delaš npr ko končaš kak del al pa neki
<pitastrudl> bravo
<pitastrudl> no zdej znaš git uporabljat bi lahk rekli
<pitastrudl> zdaj pa pojdi na tist website od gita ki sem ti ga dal pa beri dokumentacijo
<pitastrudl> :D
<msev-> woo hoo
<msev-> thanks pitastrudl
<msev-> pol bi se mogu naučit squishat commite
<pitastrudl> karkol to pomen :D
<msev-> k bi bil kšn indent troll pa bi mogu polepšat
<msev-> :D
<msev-> da bi jih skp dal
<msev-> več commitov
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> ja to nevem kak
<msev-> brb morm igrat world of tanks! svaka čast pitastrudl
<pitastrudl> gl hf
<msev-> dobr človk!
<pitastrudl> lahk zdaj meni z domačo pomagaš :D
<metalcamp> pitastrudl> zdaj pa pojdi na tist website od gita ki sem ti ga dal pa beri dokumentacijo
<metalcamp> lol
<metalcamp> optimist
<metalcamp> pitastrudl: atlassian ima tudi všečno dokumentacijo
<metalcamp> https://www.atlassian.com/git/
<jabuk> Git - Beginner to Advanced Commands and Git Workflows | Atlassian Git Tutorial
<jabuk> Git is a distributed version control system: every developer has the full history of their code repository locally. Install and learn Git from beginner to advanced Git commands and workflows here.
<pitastrudl> nice
<pitastrudl> je kr fajn
<pitastrudl> pač eye candy
<pitastrudl> sam pomoje ni tok comprehensive kot tista ki sem jo prej dal
 * pitastrudl prizna da je tut sam Å¡e ni Å¡ou do konca brat
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> hvala za link
<zdobbie> zdej pa taku
<zdobbie> ... nadaljujte
<matjaz> I REFUSE
<pitastrudl> rekt
<dz0ny> ETA 1h
<matjaz> do česa?
<dz0ny> spacex launch
<matjaz> a ti je to msev- povedu? :)
<dz0ny> ne :)
<dz0ny> 15:23:36	<dz0ny>	Show YouTube video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTmbSur4fcs
<zdobbie> SpaceXPLOSIONS
<zdobbie> right guys
<zdobbie> cuz of exploding rockets n stuff
<zdobbie> GET YOUR TOWELS READY
<zdobbie> IT'S ABOUT TO GO DOWN
<pitastrudl> you mean go up
<pitastrudl> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<metalcamp> zomg it started!
<CrazyLemon> T - 18'
<dz0ny> sexy lady :)
<CrazyLemon> who? pitastrudl ? not really
<pitastrudl> :(
<pitastrudl> </3
<CrazyLemon> T - 13'
<dz0ny> this girl :)
<CrazyLemon> T - 10'
<CrazyLemon> T -8'
<CrazyLemon> T - 7'
<CrazyLemon> T - 6'
<CrazyLemon> T - 5'
<CrazyLemon> T - 4'
<CrazyLemon> T - 3'
<CrazyLemon> T - 2'
<CrazyLemon> T - 60"
<CrazyLemon> T - 10"
<dz0ny> hm neki so zgubil :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj? :)
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/yxgkbV9.png
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/SNzf0hI.png
<dz0ny> prevert na 5.35
<CrazyLemon> space trash :D
<zdobbie> not too shabby
<CrazyLemon> V vrtcu se je pokvaril telefon in pride serviser
<CrazyLemon> -Čigavi ste pa vi?
<CrazyLemon> -Od Amisa
<CrazyLemon> -Joj, vaš pa še spi.
<CrazyLemon> :D
<matjaz> lol
<CrazyLemon> a je bil releasean kak kul film?
<CrazyLemon> mam bena pa jerryja pa bi nekaj gledal
<matjaz> no idea
<matjaz> .imdb taboo 2017
<jabuk> Ne najdem!
<CrazyLemon> matjaz a nisi ti mel nek page
<CrazyLemon> kjer je bil seznam releaseov?
<matjaz> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3647998/
<jabuk> Taboo (TV Series 2017– ) - IMDb
<jabuk> Created by Chips Hardy, Tom Hardy, Steven Knight.  With Tom Hardy, Oona Chaplin, Jonathan Pryce, Leo Bill. Adventurer James Keziah Delaney builds his own shipping empire in the early 1800s.
<zdobbie> can i haz a trailer
<CrazyLemon> .imdb taboo
<jabuk> Taboo |14 Jan 2002 80 min| Drama, Horror, Mystery
<jabuk> Six young adults struggle with their personal demons while staying at a secluded mansion during a dark and stormy night where a seemingly innocent game of 'taboo' brings out their inter-most secrets which soon leads to murder.
<jabuk> IMDB:3.6/10 (1,604 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: 2.4/5 2064 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0288243
<matjaz> it's right there on imdb
<zdobbie> a youtube trailer
<CrazyLemon> .yt taboo 2017 trailer
<jabuk> Taboo | official trailer (2017) Tom Hardy Ridley Scott https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmg8RDntkLc
<CrazyLemon> ^
<CrazyLemon> nič..če ni nobenga predloga bom pa gledal the man in the high castle
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, nimam jest take strani
<CrazyLemon> matjaz mel si
<CrazyLemon> ker si mi jo enkrat linkal
<matjaz> I'm not so sure
<CrazyLemon> like..0.5 - 1y ago
<matjaz> predb mogoče?
<matjaz> sam to niso samo filmi
<CrazyLemon>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<CrazyLemon> predb it is
<CrazyLemon> https://predb.me/?cats=movies
<jabuk> PreDB.me
<jabuk> The best public PreDB there is, with millions of releases at your fingertips.
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, kje pa si pri Gospodu v visokem gradu?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz S02E10
<matjaz> ha, nooice
<CrazyLemon> yup..čeprav S01E01 nisem gledal :D
<CrazyLemon> vse druge pa sem!
<matjaz> wat
<matjaz> zakaj pa ne? :d
<CrazyLemon> nism najdu :D
<CrazyLemon> ni ga bilo na PCT
<CrazyLemon> pol sm pa reku F it
<CrazyLemon> nič..bbs
<matjaz> hf
<CrazyLemon> you can not have fun with b&j!
<zdobbie> beans and jello <3
<matjaz> beer & jaeger <3
<zdobbie> bananas & joomla what
<zdobbie> and on that note
<CrazyLemon> a sam dve sezoni sta man in the high castle?
<matjaz> jup
<idioterna> CHAT AP!
#ubuntu-si 2017-01-15
<Dentarthurdent> Ej, a se je kdo kaj igral z IPFS?
<Dentarthurdent> https://ipfs.io/
<jabuk> IPFS is the Distributed Web
<yang> Chinese linguist Zhou Youguang (pictured), creator of the pinyin system for writing Chinese in Latin letters, dies at the age of 111.
<yang> eni pa dost docakajo
<yang> 1/1000 stoletnikov docaka 110+ let
<msev-> s čim to polivajo launch pad :)
<CrazyLemon> hm.. jabuk ni obvestil o security updateu za wp
<msev-> CrazyLemon, nasledn space launch je pa AtlasV iz Cape Caneverala
<CrazyLemon> msev- že..ampak včeraj sta bila 2 launcha!
<msev-> meh
<msev-> i like my skill
<msev-> :D
<msev-> nebom trackov te k nimajo ure do prednedavnga
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a se da middle mouse button click desenzitirat?
<msev-> ker k si dam v primary clipboard pa pol kliknem z middle mouseam mi večkrat napiše
<msev-> najdu sm systemd service fajle za mycrofta bom preveru kaj notr piše
<msev-> kko že pol zastartam to
<msev-> aha v neko mapo morm dt ane
<msev-> neko specifično :D
<msev-> etc/systemd/system
<msev-> kle ane
<yang> msev-: query
<msev-> sj že vem yang
<msev-> sm že najdu
<msev-> sudo systemctl enable
<msev-> pol pa sudo systemctl start
<CrazyLemon> .sskj desenzitiranje
<jabuk> Ni zadetkov
<CrazyLemon> .sskj desenzitirati
<jabuk> Ni zadetkov
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon: domena bos.zrc-sazu.si za .sskj je outdated :>
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp we accept PRs
<CrazyLemon> :>
<metalcamp> i see :)
<metalcamp> dolžan sem še za elektro
<CrazyLemon> za elektro bo itak rewrite sledil
<CrazyLemon> takoj ko se mi bo dalo
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> ker drugače se preveč je.. s scrapyjem ki je sicer kul za json output ampak ni dovolj 'zmogljiva' knjižnica kot bs4
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon: lahko uporabiš bs4 znotraj scrapy in še vedno uporabljaš najboljše iz obeh - je pa vprašanje v kolikšni meri je to smiselno
<metalcamp> čeprav bi se moralo dati tudi s scrapyem, zadnjič sem šel skozi docs in se mi nekaj svita
<metalcamp> drugače je irc-bot spisan samo v coffescriptu?
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp ja
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon created fix-replace/sskj-url (+1 new commit): https://git.io/vMwSr
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/fix-replace/sskj-url 720a0ee CrazyLemon: .sskj - updated link points to fran.si
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon opened pull request #59: .sskj - updated link points to fran.si (master...fix-replace/sskj-url) https://git.io/vMwSi
<idioterna> .sskj jure
<jabuk>      júre  -ta m (ȗ) ekspr. nekoliko omejen, neroden človek: ti si pravi jure ♪
<idioterna> brilliant
<CrazyLemon> ♪
<zdobbie> literally the inverse of brilliant
<zdobbie> .sskj cefizelj
<jabuk>      cefízelj  -zlja m (í) pog., ekspr. zelo majhen človek: tak cefizelj, pa so ga komaj ukrotili ♪
<zdobbie> dat indentation
<zdobbie> kva sem se pa dans nahodu
<zdobbie> .sskj Å¡tamfati
<jabuk> Ni zadetkov
<idioterna> zdobbie: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFxcFdBdKMA#t=1m15
<idioterna> i meant it like this.
<idioterna> a ti si tut Å¡tamfal
<idioterna> jsm tut
<idioterna> pa bordat sm se naucu
<zdobbie> 5h, 21km
<zdobbie> m'legs
<zdobbie> they are a-hurtin'
<idioterna> na stari 10kilski vreci za macjo hrano
<yang> .sskj čavhnen
<jabuk> Ni zadetkov
<msev-> ej https://gitlab.com/rafamanzo/aur-mycroft-core/blob/master/mycroft-service.service
<msev-> kko kle izberem da je moj user da ni root
<msev-> a to izberem s tem kam postavtm te systemd unit fajle
<msev-> da dam pod un .config/
<msev-> k zj mam v etc/systemd/system/
<msev-> al izberem po to wanted by?
<matjaz> ja
<matjaz> ne
<msev-> kul pol pač da dam v uno mapo
<msev-> kul
<msev-> tnx gonna try it
<msev-> kko iz nekega fajla odstranim ownership by root?
<msev-> neverimnd
<msev-> msev@msev:~/.config/systemd/msev$ sudo systemctl enable mycroft-skills
<msev-> [sudo] password for msev:
<msev-> Failed to execute operation: No such file or directory
<msev-> why doesn't this work
<msev-> a more met prov user mapo?
<msev-> ni uredu če je msev
<metalcamp> msev-: če vpišeš napako v google boš dobil vsaj delni odgovor na prvih dveh zadetkih
<zdobbie> did you check
<msev-> aha vidm
<msev-> --user morm dodat zravn
<metalcamp> http://staffino.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/594042-2.jpg
<metalcamp> zdobbie: i did
<msev-> thanks metalcamp
<msev-> pa Å¡e v user sem preimenoval
<msev-> pismo to si morm nekam zapisat k bom pozabu spet
<msev-> sam dons se mi ne da
<msev-> :D
<metalcamp> msev-: zapiši si, drugače boš naslednji vikend spet spraševal
<msev-> sm si zapisal
<metalcamp> super
<msev-> :)
<msev-> yup
<msev-> msev@msev:~/.config/systemd/user$ sudo systemctl --user enable mycroft-service
<msev-> [sudo] password for msev:
<msev-> Failed to connect to bus: Datoteka ali imenik s tem imenom ne obstaja
<msev-> damn Å¡e kr ne dela
<msev-> vidm da je treba brez sudoja
<msev-> brb
<metalcamp> razmišljam da bi naredil analizo logov s čim vse je msev- že imel težave...
<msev-> breakal ti bo sistem
<msev-> preveč težav sm mel
<CrazyLemon> breakal ti bo sistem..prevečkrat je eno in isto spraševal
<CrazyLemon> :>
<msev-> ej...
<msev-> zakaj mi ni zj ta systemd unit pol restartov mycrofta
<zdobbie> integer overflow bos fasu, ko bos star spustu skoz uniq
<msev-> startov mi ga je kul
<metalcamp> sortiranje po frekvenci je samoumevno :)
<zdobbie> stvar*
<metalcamp> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- ker je navodilo samo za start? :D
<msev-> https://gitlab.com/rafamanzo/aur-mycroft-core/blob/master/mycroft-service.service
<jabuk> mycroft-service.service · master · Rafael Reggiani Manzo / aur-mycroft-core · GitLab
<msev-> a je
<jabuk> A try on ArchLinux packaging for mycroft-core (https://github.com/MycroftAI/mycroft-core)
<msev-> a ni fora systemd-ja da restarta stvari :D
<msev-> če restartaš da jih štarta
<CrazyLemon> jah kaj pa počne tvoj start.sh? ali preveri če mycroft že laufa? ali zalaufa dve mycroft instanci in ga ne zanima če druga laufa? etc
<CrazyLemon> dvomim da systemd kr pokilla service pa ga potem spet zažene
<CrazyLemon> matjaz would know..
<msev-> start.sh starta mycroft
<msev-> ena možnost za start
<msev-> a če enablaš prek --user-ja bi vseen mogl delat?
<msev-> aja CrazyLemon je pomembn kao vrstn red
<metalcamp> <msevwork> zakaj nemore neki just delat
<metalcamp> pure gold
<msev-> comedy gold
<msev-> aha mogoče tale target k je tut zravn
<msev-> mogoče bi mogu to nekak inkorporirat tut
<msev-> https://gitlab.com/rafamanzo/aur-mycroft-core/blob/master/mycroft.target
<jabuk> mycroft.target · master · Rafael Reggiani Manzo / aur-mycroft-core · GitLab
<jabuk> A try on ArchLinux packaging for mycroft-core (https://github.com/MycroftAI/mycroft-core)
<msev-> kaj to pomen če ej ta target zravn?
<msev-> aha well-known synchronization points during start-up
<msev-> to je ključno zgleda
<msev-> CrazyLemon, prov si mel
<msev-> sekvenca je zgleda pomembna
<msev-> sam zj nevem kko ta .target uporabm
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- kakšna sekvenca
<msev-> mycroft-service.service mycroft-skills.service mycroft-voice.service ja zgleda v tem vrstnmu redu ane
<msev-> mogoče je to problem
<msev-> mogoče morm pa dat v etc/ pa izbrat userja msev notr v unitu
<msev-> sam ne da se mi zj
<msev-> :D
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, msev-, točno to systemd dela
<matjaz> it's smart!
<CrazyLemon> matjaz kaj točno to? kr pokilla service? :D
<matjaz> tako
<CrazyLemon> matjaz resno? :D
<matjaz> yup, ni ti treba v skriptah skrbet za to
<zdobbie> KILL KILL KILL
<matjaz> če skripta teče, jo systemd zna končat
<CrazyLemon> thats so..ungraceful :D
<matjaz> in restartat
<matjaz> jah, če znaš sam poskrbet, da stop|restart ne dela škode, je epic
<msev-> Zdobbie skoz pada z neta
<msev-> no sj ubistvu tole ni uredu
<msev-> k nima notr stopa
<msev-> plus že tko al tko ne dela, ne restarta
<msev-> in se ne bom ukvarjal pomoje s tem
<msev-> kr nej uni njihovi main devi to nardijo :D
<skyx> a kdo tukaj upoablja IDE od JetBrains in ima provision narejen za dotfiles?
<skyx> uporablja*
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/silascutler/status/820300383499075585
<jabuk> Silas Cutler (P1nk) on Twitter: "Not something you want to see on an ATM ( wonder how many cards have been lost at this point) https://t.co/IVbythCXsB"
<CrazyLemon> https://i.imgur.com/LTOuxDy.jpg
<CrazyLemon> epic :D
<pitastrudl> haha :D
#ubuntu-si 2018-01-08
<slax0r> jutro
<idioterna> o
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> vsi v polnem zagonu?
<slax0r> spociti, na delovnih mestih (penzionist idioterna izvzet ;) )
<idioterna> ja, js nism na delovnem mestu
<idioterna> ampak na straniscu
<slax0r> torej si
<metalcamp-> o/
<slax0r> \o/
<Guest40774> jutro
<zdobbie> kraken delivered
<slax0r> si dal payout?
<zdobbie> ja
<slax0r> kak dolgo si cakal?
<slax0r> ce odstejes ure ki si porabil da si se prebil skozi napake na krakenu
<zdobbie> v petek sem nasu 20min uptimea na kraken.com
<zdobbie> dons je slo ze skoz
<slax0r> kar hitro
<slax0r> bi najraje probal kaj iz coinbase potegnit dol, da vidim kak dolgo rabijo :)
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 12811.77, low: 12790.00, high: 13949.00, bid: 12810.79, ask: 12811.77
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 996.7470716 (0.075835 BTC)
<metalcamp-> .ping
<slax0r> .pong
<metalcamp-> it works!
<metalcamp-> \o/
<slax0r> zdaj pa povej ping pong brez P-jev
<zdobbie> ingong?
<slax0r> namizni tenis
<zdobbie> cega
<idioterna> https://scontent.flju2-2.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/26219446_10155416969701559_3894195398108226179_n.jpg?oh=fd7402075ea643c9c273ec9857f93cf4&oe=5AFCE592
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 3.km JV od TOPOLÅ ICE @08/01/2018 23:56:44  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.39+N,+15.06+E
#ubuntu-si 2018-01-09
<metalcamp-> jutro
<zdobbie> killmenao
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> busy day @ ubuntu-si
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 12133.73, low: 11427.63, high: 12808.49, bid: 12039.23, ask: 12133.72
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 992.1903407 (0.0810168 BTC)
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, errbody trading
<sasa84> jou!
<slax0r> sasa84: \o/
<b4d> .xrp eur
<b4d> meeh :D
<slax0r> b4d: slax0r: xrp to eur: Last: 1.88000 High: 2.09687 Low: 1.40000 Open: 1.98488
<msev-> a se je kdo od vs kdaj fural z motornimi sanmi?
<b4d> slax0r: za foro sem par eur vrgel noter :D
<b4d> zaenkrat slaba nalozba :D
<slax0r> ce si danes, potem vsaj nisi pri ath vlozil :P
<b4d> ma kr prej sem kliknil :D
<b4d> samo vidim da gre se dol
<b4d> nimam casa gledat prevec :d
<b4d> ce bi blo vec denarja ajde
<b4d> se clovek posveti
<b4d> takole je pa bolj das na crno pa kam pade pade :D
<slax0r> jaz nisem fan XRP, tako da upam da faila :P
<b4d> noooez
<b4d> v kaj pa ti verjames?
<b4d> :D
<slax0r> bitcoin/litecoin
<slax0r> pa ne gre se zato da nebi v xrp verjel
<slax0r> xrp je centraliziran, bank controlled
<b4d> predvidevam da to pomeni da ne bo sel nekontrolirano v visave?
<slax0r> to ne vem, sem bil podobnega misljenja ko je bil 0.15eur
<slax0r> pa je zdaj kje
<b4d> mhm
<slax0r> neke nekonfirmirane novice hodijo da bi ga naj WU zacel uporabljat za svoje transakcije
<slax0r> kaj bo to pomenilo za ceno bomo pa vidli v kratkem
<slax0r> ce se bo to seveda sploh uresnicilo
<b4d> aha
<b4d> zame je to evo tak long term gambling
<b4d> da imam kaj povedat s frizerko o "kripto" pa "kojnih" :D
<slax0r> kaksnih konjih? :D
<b4d> :P
<slax0r> jaz sem se z ADA tako ustel
<slax0r> sem kupil po 0.001ETH zdaj je pa 0.0006ETH
<matjaz> heh, jaz pa naredil x15 skoraj
<slax0r> za to sem druge mel :P
<matjaz> jest pa na drugih %15
<matjaz> :D
<sasa84> oooo slax0r
<slax0r> sasa84: si pa hitra :)
<slax0r> bi mi skoraj lahko ze dober vecer zelela :)
<sasa84> jah...sem se potrudla :D
<pitastrudl> kako bi pogledal na filesystemu kaj mi največ placa vzema
<pitastrudl> sem probal ncdu, ampak mi ni čisto vsega pokazal
<pitastrudl> to na vpsju ubuntu, postgresql baza mi vzema 10gb ene 7-8gb mi pa se nekje drugje vzema
<pitastrudl> edino kar mam postavljen je en wordpress, quassel, teamspeak pa openvpn
<pitastrudl> for some reason je bil openvpn log čez kak giga al pa kej
<pitastrudl> sem tisto pobrisal sam se je potem počasi nazaj zafilalo, samo ne od openvpn loga
<zdobbie> du -h
<zdobbie> DU
<zdobbie> dududududu
<pitastrudl> du hast
<pitastrudl> du hast mich
<lynxlynx> brez -h, sicer je težje sortirat
<pitastrudl> ja to itak
<pitastrudl> sam mi ne najde nekaj velikih fajlov ali pa da bi se kateri vec ponavlal
<zdobbie> .yt killers human
<jabuk> The Killers - Human https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIZdjT1472Y
<zdobbie> so use -h, unless ur denser
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> vi kriptovalutaši
<CrazyLemon> a bi ker delal pri nicehashu? :D
<CrazyLemon> no joke :)
<zdobbie> what a prankster
<CrazyLemon> resno mislim
<CrazyLemon> mene ravno ne mika... zato pa sprašujem če je ker od vas tukaj ki bi rad :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kakšna službica?
<sasa84> brb
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: ?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ni zate :)
<CrazyLemon> oziroma mogoče bi lahk dala kakšen blagoslov strežnikom :D
<sasa84> damn:\
<sasa84> a rab aljoša kakšno tajnico? :P
<CrazyLemon> aljoša še sam ne ve kaj rabi :)
<zdobbie> ampak ti ves?
#ubuntu-si 2018-01-10
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 11702.73, low: 11591.93, high: 12669.99, bid: 11702.73, ask: 11732.05
<slax0r> oh noes
<slax0r> crypto iz done
<speed-> why?
<zdobbie> quantum
<speed-> waaaaaat
<slax0r> a ne
<slax0r> we're saved
<slax0r> slo-tech je odprl extra sub-forum za crypto
<napsy> woohoo
<b4d> moji xrpji pa se kar padajo
<b4d> skoda da nisem danes kupil
<b4d> :D
<slax0r> danes vse pada
<slax0r> se DOGE pada
<slax0r> we're doomed
<zdobbie> pa to ze js skoz govorim
<zdobbie> BTC 2k by February
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 1085.0450604 (0.0937309 BTC)
<CrazyLemon> not eth
<CrazyLemon> :)
<slax0r> eth se pride :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/gospodarstvo/borzni-komentar/dogecoin-sala-vredna-dve-milijardi-dolarjev/442571
<jabuk> Dogecoin: Å¡ala, vredna dve milijardi dolarjev :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Optimizem na delniških trgih ne pojenja. Wall Street dosega sveže rekorde, draži se nafta, nič kaj dobri pa niso obeti za ameriški dolar.
<slax0r> sala ki je bolj uporabna kot 5/6 ostalih coinov/tokenov ^^
<CrazyLemon> preberi novico :D
<CrazyLemon>  Oglasil se je eden od "očetov" dogecoina Jackson Palmer, ki je sicer ekipo zapustil leta 2015. Vrtoglavi rasti se samo čudi in poudarja, da programska oprema pri projektu, ki je v ozadju dogecoina, ni bila posodobljena že več kot dve leti.
<slax0r> so? :D
<slax0r> imma hodl muh doge ^^
<CrazyLemon> https://siol.net/novice/svet/po-25-letih-resili-spor-tako-se-bo-zdaj-imenovala-makedonija-457194
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<jabuk> Po 27 letih rešili spor? Tako se bo zdaj imenovala Makedonija. - siol.net
<jabuk> Spor okoli imena države Makedonije se vleče že več kot dve desetletji. Makedonska in grška vlada sta se dogovorili, da se bo država imenovala Republik...
<CrazyLemon> nova makedonija :D
<slax0r> https://i.imgur.com/zNPVfD6.jpg
<CrazyLemon> 11:17:38‎ Klavdija, Informacije: Na vaši lokaciji, žal, trenutno ni tehničnih možnosti za višjo hitrost interneta.
<CrazyLemon> 11:18:30‎ CrazyLemon: Kaj/kje je pa omejitev? Ker kolikor vem je mini dslam v vasi do katerega pelje optika.. kar pomeni 30-40m razdalje po bakru
<CrazyLemon> 11:21:55‎ Klavdija, Informacije: Zaradi oddaljenosti od centrale na tej lokaciji ni možno ponuditi višje hitrosti.
<CrazyLemon> stupid telekom :)
<slax0r> ja kaj pa pricakujes ko se menis z studenti?
<zdobbie> pa si povedu, da bi loh delu v nicehashu?
<CrazyLemon> sure did
<speed-> pa nisi hotel?
<speed-> met teh 60mil?
<speed-> pff
<speed-> saj vem, saj vem, not enuff!
<slax0r> ne, ker ve da bo crypto failal
<slax0r> insider info pa to
<zdobbie> yw
<CrazyLemon> speed- ne..sej če bi to bilo preden je šel ves ta keš bi šel...samo zdaj ni več keša tko da brezveze
<CrazyLemon> :p
<speed-> ja saj
<speed-> pa zdaj so panicni itak
<sasa84> KAJ SE DOGAJA???
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> .bt
<sasa84> .btc
<sasa84> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 11498.89, low: 11155.01, high: 12567.49, bid: 11445.37, ask: 11498.88
<speed-> nic
<speed-> counting down
<speed-> until 3 :p
<CrazyLemon> T - 21 days!
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 1132.32468888 (0.09507 BTC)
<CrazyLemon> tis going up
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 11597.77, low: 11155.01, high: 12567.49, bid: 11597.76, ask: 11649.77
<zdobbie> https://i.redd.it/f1c2dsco96901.jpg
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7pYslGR6GU
<jabuk> Silicon Valley Season 5 Trailer (HD) - YouTube
<jabuk> New Year. New Internet. New Season. Silicon Valley Season 5 premieres Sunday March 25th on HBO. Subscribe to tvpromosdb on Youtube for more Silicon Valley se...
<CrazyLemon> looks awesome
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 1086.67732338 (0.0897713 BTC)
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 12099.96, low: 11155.01, high: 12400.00, bid: 12042.06, ask: 12099.96
#ubuntu-si 2018-01-11
<napsy> lp
<zdobbie> https://i.redd.it/xglc4cngja901.jpg
<slax0r> jutro
<b4d> slax0r: jutro
<sasa84> jutro
<slax0r> b4 sasa84 \o/
<sasa84> joooooow
<sasa84> howdy!
<slax0r> ah pri b4d sem pozabil tab :D
<b4d> :D
<slax0r> sorry, ni se kava prijela :)
<b4d> jest bom pocasi mogu ze drugo :D
 * sasa84 postreže kavico
<metalcamp> o/
<CrazyLemon> o7
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 11231.01, low: 10757.00, high: 12450.00, bid: 11212.00, ask: 11231.01
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 1034.78518794 (0.0899973 BTC)
<slax0r> 2k by february
<CrazyLemon> lih berem south korea bans cryptocurrency smth :)
<slax0r> fud
<CrazyLemon> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-southkorea-bitcoin/south-korea-plans-to-ban-cryptocurrency-trading-rattles-market-idUSKBN1F002B
<jabuk> South Korea plans to ban cryptocurrency trading, rattles market | Reuters
<jabuk> South Korea's government said on Thursday it plans to ban cryptocurrency trading, sending bitcoin prices plummeting and throwing the virtual coin market into turmoil as the nation's police and tax authorities raided local exchanges on alleged tax evasion.
<CrazyLemon> is it tho :)
<slax0r> zato ker je na reuters je true?
<CrazyLemon> of course..if its not on fox its not fake
<slax0r> can't argue with that
<CrazyLemon> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-01-11/cryptocurrencies-retreat-amid-south-korea-clampdown-concerns
<jabuk> Cryptocurrencies Retreat Amid South Korea Clampdown Concerns - Bloomberg
<jabuk> Bitcoin slumped as South Korea’s justice minister reiterated his proposal to ban local cryptocurrency exchanges, fueling concern that a government crackdown will erode one of the world’s biggest sources of demand for digital currencies.
<sasa84> FAKE NEWS!
 * sasa84 pomaha z rokicami
 * slax0r pomaha z nogicami
<matjaz> vlada hoče sprejet bill za regulacijo
<matjaz> ukinit hočejo pa tiste ki je ne bodo spoštovali
<matjaz> tko da we good
<slax0r> matjaz: tocno tako
<slax0r> ampak FUD is spreading
<slax0r> KOREA IS BANNING CRYPTO
<slax0r> ERMAHGERD
<slax0r> BAIL BAIL
<idioterna> good time to buy
<slax0r> yeo
<slax0r> yep*
<slax0r> popusti
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 983.56781176 (0.0875258 BTC)
<CrazyLemon> aye
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 11010.20, low: 10757.00, high: 12450.00, bid: 11014.99, ask: 11033.99
<sasa84> https://itsfoss.com/barcelona-open-source/
<jabuk> City of Barcelona Kicks Out Microsoft in Favor of Linux and Open Source
<jabuk> Barcelona city administration has prepared the roadmap to migrate its existing system from Microsoft and proprietary software to Linux and Open Source software.
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, novička
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 do it
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, :o
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: https://media1.giphy.com/media/sPJYmkAJ6UJGw/giphy.gif
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a boš počekiru al kar objavim?
<sasa84> boli ga đoko
<sasa84> bom kr objavla pa nej se pol on jaha :P
<sasa84> diz iz it bejbi!
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> le nauc ga manir!
<sasa84> idioterna, v tem hitrem svetu je treba hitro stvari objavlat!
<sasa84> :D
<idioterna> ane
<sasa84> mhm
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a si objavla
<sasa84> sem
<sasa84> !!!
<sasa84> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 11067.74, low: 10757.00, high: 12450.00, bid: 11030.02, ask: 11067.75
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kul..hvala :)
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 985.224177 (0.0879754 BTC)
<sasa84> lupčka CrazyLemon  :*
 * CrazyLemon unzips his pants
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/Val202/status/951412127318855680
<jabuk> 📻 Val 202 on Twitter: ""Nočem biti na zabavi, kjer se bo z mano pogovarjal robot in stalno analiziral moje obnašanje."Antropologinja Nika Mahnič študira v London… https://t.co/9KCNitpRPY"
<CrazyLemon> manjka "in je aktivistka kampanje proti seks robotom" :D
#ubuntu-si 2018-01-12
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp> yo
<speed-> jo
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 11334.98, low: 10606.01, high: 11712.94, bid: 11252.26, ask: 11307.15
<slax0r> .ltc eur
<slax0r> s00x
<speed-> ka zaj kak smo
<slax0r> pa, se vedno v zelenem :D
<speed-> zeleni si? :p
<slax0r> mhm :P
<msev-> a če delaš timelapse se avtomatsko slapovi naredijo "mehki"
<msev-> da niso ostri
<msev-> al more bit prov long-exposure time lapse
<slax0r> long-exposure ti bo dal to kar isces
<slax0r> zapri zaslonko pa upocasni shutterspeed
<slax0r> tak da bos mel cas slikanja vsaj 2-3s
<msev-> pa vrjetn ND filter spredaj ane
<slax0r> ni potrebe
<slax0r> se da brez
<msev-> a pol edin res potrebn filter je polarizacijski?
<slax0r> potreben ni noben filter
<slax0r> se da vse brez filtrov slikat
<slax0r> polarizacijski je fajn ce ga mas, ni pa smrtno nujen
<slax0r> da se ne bi dalo brez
<msev-> a je vseen če kupm neko hoyo za 20 eur
<msev-> a morm nekga bolšga za 50eur
<dz0ny> za slapove rabiš nd, polarizacijski sam mal zamegli odboj
<slax0r> ne rabis :)
<slax0r> se da brez nd :)
<slax0r> je lazje, ni pa nujno potreben, tako da ce si on a budget, bo slo brez tudi
<CrazyLemon> #ubuntu-si-photo
<CrazyLemon> ktnxbai
<slax0r> stfu
<slax0r> :P
<dz0ny> cheers https://i.imgur.com/uhhAASa.png
<msev-> a kr gold-leafe piješ :D
<dz0ny> pa kopam v zlati kopeli
<dz0ny> #lifeisgud
<msev-> #enjoywhileitlasts :D
<slax0r> dz0ny: a si btc izplacal? :P
<dz0ny> med drugim :
<slax0r> danes grem v lj \o/
<slax0r> speed-: gres zraven?
<matjaz> slax0r, potni list maš?
<matjaz> Prekmurje ni v EU
<slax0r> mam!
<msev-> evo dons eno filipinko pelem na zbilje haha :D
<msev-> k nimam lih cajta tok da bi jo km bl konkretno k je poker night with the bois :D
<slax0r> al bundy je my hero :D
<speed-> slax0r kakso lublano
<speed-> ka si na vegeti
<slax0r> na pasteti
<msev-> slax0r, a se dobimo :P haha
<idioterna> zbilje srsly
<slax0r> msev-: moze, bom na letaliski :P
<speed-> msev- fukin shit international si sel
<msev-> yeah going global a bit haha :D
<msev-> slax0r, škoda da mam to filipinko :D drgač bi takoj pršu k teb :P
<msev-> #brolove #nohomo
<speed-> pripelaj filipinko
<speed-> ka bi rad
<msev-> kr v trojčka :D haha
<speed-> ne
<speed-> pridem jaz tudi
<speed-> pa te bos ti z slax0r jaz pa tacas poskrbim za filipinko
<slax0r> ali pa ona za tebe
<slax0r> od tam pridejo tudi one
<slax0r> z "prikljucki"
<slax0r> hue hue hue
<speed-> mhm
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> bos rit v luft drzal ko se boma domov pelala
<slax0r> "kaj pa ti je?!" "eh nic...vozi samo pa tiho bodi"
<speed-> ven nad okno :D
<slax0r> hehe
<speed-> da se hladi!
<speed-> samo baje da majo azijci male
<speed-> can't hurt me!
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> si vajen na vecje?
<speed-> ja
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> bolj balkanske
<idioterna> na avstrijske?
<idioterna> a.
<slax0r> saj avstrija je itak, severni balkan
<slax0r> tak da ja
<speed-> vsi pricajo
<speed-> to nemores verjet
<speed-> prisel v sredo na firmo en
<speed-> GVATEMALEC
<speed-> pa guess what
<speed-> gladko pricka
<speed-> :D
<speed-> prica*
<zdobbie> prica kaj?
<zdobbie> prekmurski guc?
<speed-> PRICA
<speed-> jebemo
<speed-> srbo hrvaski
<msev-> haha dobro zgodbo sta mela slax0r pa speed- :D
<msev-> lynxlynx, tale cepin Grivel Air Tech Evo mam, sm ga kupu rabljenega dost pocen, je baje tko kr hud k je T razred...a grem kšno strmo grapo loh z njim, ala Lenuhovo, Pripravniško itd, pa če si sposodm še enga druzga, da mam recimo enga bl tehničnega pa tega bl pohodnega
<msev-> a more bit bl zakrivljen za grape da še s spodnjim delom notr tiščiš a je pač važn ta okl :D
<msev-> #ubuntu-si-gore :D
<lynxlynx> sam nimaš kaj rinit tja — a si že naredil kak tečaj?
<lynxlynx> sprobaj na šentancu različne izhode
<msev-> ne sj sam nebi šu :) sam tko glede opreme...bil sm na nekem izobraževanju, sm se zaustavljal s cepinom
<msev-> pa delal smo compression test pa snežni profil
<lynxlynx> aha, bolj lavinski najbrž
<msev-> jap to ja
<msev-> so govoril tut kko morš hodt z derezami da more bit spodnja nagnjena na dol po pobočju da vsi zobje prijemljejo itd
<lynxlynx> sicer so uni tehnični za res ledne razmere, mikse ipd.
<lynxlynx> dokler imaš dovolj snega in podlage, gre tudi z navadnim
<lynxlynx> ampak kolk je zanič vreme januarja :S
<msev-> ja ful je slabo
<msev-> do zj sm bil sam na viševniku sm šu mal bl direktno gor zravn ene grapice, da sm mal čutu da si s cepinom pomagam
<msev-> zle med tednom grem z enmu frendom alpinistom mal v mlačco probat po ledu plezat z njegovo opremo
<lynxlynx> to je čist drugo :)
<msev-> jap. sj da mal različne stvari spoznam
<msev-> vsak teden plezam zj mal v dvorani tut da grem do poletja pol kšno športnoplezalno tut :)..
<lynxlynx> lepo
<msev-> ammm a kj turno smučate te dni, zj niste en cajt ane k je bla 4. stopnja?
<lynxlynx> jst po ledenih še nisem plezal, sem pa že na snegu kdaj čutil kolena
<lynxlynx> nazadnje na silvestrovo, zdej bla res slaba kombinacija vremena in bolezni
<lynxlynx> beno je najbrž kej na lokalne griče skakal
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/foghorn
<pitastrudl> dober dan
<pitastrudl> v postgresql bazi mam ene 5mil vrstic k bi jih exportal
<pitastrudl> samo ima virtualna mašina 500mb rama in ubije program ki proba to outputat
<msev-> tale garmin zgleda kul idioterna
<pitastrudl> https://github.com/fish-face/quasselgrep
<jabuk> GitHub - fish-face/quasselgrep: Tool for searching quassel logs from the commandline
<pitastrudl> tole uporabljam
<jabuk> quasselgrep - Tool for searching quassel logs from the commandline
<lynxlynx> pitastrudl: limit 1000 offset x?
<pitastrudl> i guess
<pitastrudl> mogoče bi rabu index naredit
<pitastrudl> sam nevem kako :D must see
<idioterna> msev-: ja najbl cheap waterproof gps k zna vse zive ant+ belezit je
<idioterna> mislm da okol 200 kosta, pa pac
<idioterna> ne vem kok biciklov podpira, ampak zdej mam 4 not :)
<idioterna> no, enmu se rece "gojzarji"
<msev-> sweet, a te ant+ gpsi so dedicated in so bl natančni kot uni manjši k bi bli vgrajeni direkt  displej mejbi?
<idioterna> ant+ so drugi senzorji
<idioterna> kok hitr vrtis pedala pa kok mocno prtiskas na pedala pa kok hitr se guma vrti
<idioterna> pa ce mas prestave na elektriko mislm da zna tut to belezit v keri prestavi mas trenutno
<kubanc> strokovno vprašanje. Kakšni so primeri dobre prakse pri vzpostavitvi LAN-a v podjetju. Da imamo en požarni zid za LAN<->WAN ter en usmerjevalnik/opžarni zid za interni promet, ali je dovolj samo en požarni zid za WAN<->LAN=
<kubanc> ?
<speed-> jaz bi z enim naredil
<speed-> praksa v avstriji pa je se da dodajo k temu VPN, ker drugace pac nebi bili avstrijci :p
<idioterna> kubanc: ponavadi ma pozarni zid 3 vmesnike
<idioterna> 1 za net, 1 za serverje, 1 za lan
<idioterna> iz serverskega ne mors do lana
<idioterna> obratno pa gre
<zdobbie> fuck yer finish line https://i.imgur.com/QA7QzfR.gifv
<jabuk> Australian Bicycle Race Finish Line
#ubuntu-si 2018-01-13
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 11720.00, low: 10928.79, high: 11856.94, bid: 11720.00, ask: 11758.91
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 1103.69194122 (0.0937729 BTC)
<zdobbie> https://siol.net/slavni/slovenec-ki-je-dobil-vsecek-lady-gaga-video-457474
<jabuk> Slovenec, ki je dobil všeček Lady Gaga #video - siol.net
<jabuk> Ogromno ljudi svoje profile na družbenih omrežjih uporablja tudi za samopromocijo. Ali promocijo svojih izdelkov. Eden naših najuspešnej&scaron...
<zdobbie> jao te ptujcani
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> you a fan? :>
<zdobbie> no, just influenced
<zdobbie> https://i.imgur.com/i9MH9fA.png
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj maš ti za eno pametno uro :)
#ubuntu-si 2018-01-14
<KingParrot> Englishwords
<KingParrot> OpenMandriva Cooker
<KingParrot> irc://slashnet/opensuse
<KingParrot> Tkinter
<KingParrot> Any one here use Dragora?
<dz0ny> Ticwatch e
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj je bilo narobe z amazsmth da si menjal? :)
<sasa84> juhu :D
<idioterna> o
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ce gres "ven" je wear bl uporaben
<dz0ny> amzfit je zakon za bike pa trekking
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny enkrat si mi že omenu ampak zakaj E in ne S? :)
<dz0ny> gps na adnroid wear je crap
<dz0ny> s ma antene v pascku
<dz0ny> sam se kr sucka
<CrazyLemon> ampak sucka less? :D
<dz0ny> neuporabno
<dz0ny> za bike gledam zdej https://www.aliexpress.com/item/iGPSPORT-IGS50E-GPS-Cycling-Computer-Wireless-IPX7-Waterproof-Bicycle-Digital-Stopwatch-Cycling-Speedometer-ANT-Bluetooth-4/32836432902.html
<jabuk> iGPSPORT IGS50E GPS Cycling Computer Wireless IPX7 Waterproof Bicycle Digital Stopwatch Cycling Speedometer ANT+ Bluetooth 4.0-in Bicycle Computer from Sports & Entertainment on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group
<jabuk> Cheap cycle computer wireless, Buy Quality gps cycling computer directly from China cycling computer Suppliers: iGPSPORT IGS50E GPS Cycling Computer Wireless IPX7 Waterproof Bicycle Digital Stopwatch Cycling Speedometer ANT+ Bluetooth 4.0
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a ni boljše kupit garmin 200 ? :)
<CrazyLemon> cca 50€ več ampak veš da...dela :D
<dz0ny> i hate garmin company
<CrazyLemon> za bike.. ni boljšega :)
<dz0ny> zgleda precej neuporabno
<dz0ny> kako to sploh spraviš na rač
<dz0ny> jst bi rad da gre dirtekt na stravo
<CrazyLemon> idioterna kako spraviš podatke na rač z garmina :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny my guess is prek telefona se synca :)
<dz0ny> garmin je 6 let star device
<CrazyLemon> garmin connect mobile app
<CrazyLemon> ni nov ne :)
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<sasa84> dz0ny, not bad!
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 11105.28, low: 11000.00, high: 11929.24, bid: 11045.04, ask: 11104.80
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 1080.7889638 (0.0973932 BTC)
<idioterna> a se komu yang kr spama stuff v query?
<idioterna> al sm edini srecni dobitnik?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8f2mW1GFSI
<jabuk> Chesney Hawkes - The One And Only - YouTube
<jabuk> This is a good track and with a good tack like this behind him it makes me amazed how this guy only became a one hit wonder, especially with this being one o...
<zdobbie> edini
<zdobbie> a se je kej znormaliziru?
<CrazyLemon> #define normal
<zdobbie> !crazy
<CrazyLemon> fair enough
<idioterna> nc se ni
<idioterna> 21:37<yang|work> ce bi res imel financno situacijo reseno, pa malo vec casa, bi se lotil tudi prevajanja GNU strani
<idioterna> 21:37<yang|work> pa se kaksnih ostalih projektov
<idioterna> 21:37<yang|work> mirroranja
<idioterna> 21:37<yang|work> itd.
<idioterna> mam obcutek da mu je blazno dolgcas al neki
<CrazyLemon> maybe he just wants some of yours bitcoin
<zdobbie> a ga novacis, da bi ubuntu prevaju?
<idioterna> ne js ne
<idioterna> js mu nism ze neki casa nc odgovoru
<CrazyLemon> kakšno mnenje glede https://www.bigbang.si/tipkovnice/blackwidow-ultimate-2016-razer-586236
<jabuk> Tipkovnica BLACKWIDOW ULTIMATE 2016 RAZER - bigbang.si
<jabuk> Legendarna mehanska tipkovnica, namenjena igralcem. Razer mehanska stikala, ki nudijo odličen povratni odziv, natančnost, hitrost ter vzdržljivost. Tipkovnica ima programabilne tipke, ki omogočajo nastavitev makrov, medijske tipke in 10 nastavljivih profilov, ki jih je moč zamenjati v trenutku. Posamezno osvetljene tipke.
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ^
<matjaz> vzem neki, kar je standardni, ne pa Razer crapa :)
<matjaz> standardno*
<CrazyLemon> matjaz standardno je 130€+
<CrazyLemon> kar ne mislim plačat :D
<matjaz> https://mykeyboard.eu/catalogue/g104-iso-de-mx-brown_240/
<jabuk> IKBC G104 ISO DE MX Brown | mykeyboard.eu
<jabuk> The IKBC G104 Mechanical Keyboard is a classic yet functional high quality mechanical keyboard.It features a full size standard set of cherry MX switches mounted on a durable metal plate.The standard size makes it great for users who want a mechanical keyboard but are not willing to give up the numpad.The IKBC G104 its sober look makes it very attractive for users looking for the mechanical feel without too much distraction.Users who are
<jabuk> still wanting a little bit of personality added into the mix are still covered with the Cherry MX stem which allows users to replace any standard keycap with other Cherry MX compatible keycaps.The IKBC G104 supports 6KRO which can be toggled between if the user requires so.
<matjaz> recimo :)
<CrazyLemon> to je standardno? :D
<CrazyLemon> standardno ugly ? :D
<matjaz> aja ti rabiš RGB pa da ti tipkovnica uspavanko zapoje :D
<CrazyLemon> i dont use rgb
<CrazyLemon> ampak c'mon man :D
<idioterna> matjaz: hmmm
<idioterna> ta pa kr kul zgleda
<idioterna> edin
<idioterna> a mx brown so clicky?
<matjaz> brown so the best kind
<matjaz> blue so clicky
<idioterna> aha aha ok
<idioterna> nikol ne vem kere morm kupt
<idioterna> sam prov cheap pa vseen ni no
<matjaz> ja sej nobena malo boljša ni
<CrazyLemon> če hočeš clicky maš das keyboard za 100€
<CrazyLemon> mx blue
<zdobbie> to po EU posiljajo?
<idioterna> aha vidm da je das keyboard se kr 170
<idioterna> tak k bi ga js mel
<CrazyLemon> https://www.mlacom.si/tipkovnica-das-keyboard-model-s-professional-mx-blue-de-slo-g
<jabuk> Tipkovnica Das Keyboard Model S Professional, MX Blue, DE SLO g. « Tipkovnice
<jabuk> Tipkovnica Das Keyboard Model S Professional, MX Blue, DE SLO g.
<CrazyLemon> tale je 100ish
<matjaz> mykeyboard.eu, candykeys.com in keyboardco.com
<CrazyLemon> kar bi takoj kupu.. če bi le bili switchi mx brown :)
<matjaz> to je za EU top ponudba
<idioterna> toj tastara
<idioterna> je pa uredu cena ja
<idioterna> za 99 jo dobis najcenejs ocitno
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 11090.01, low: 10801.00, high: 11811.24, bid: 11090.01, ask: 11122.20
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 1094.8586194 (0.0979252 BTC)
#ubuntu-si 2019-01-07
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> lp
<zdobbie> howg
<napsy> pa evo stala
<napsy> firma se je selila
<napsy> pa pospravlamo
<slax0r> stalo al firmo?
<idioterna> napsy: kam ste pa sli
<napsy> na vic
<napsy> nasprot velikega prakirisca pri dolgem mostu
<zdobbie> na tistem kriziscu pr posti?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/news/g-sync-ces-2019-announcements/
<linkdoggo> ^ Announcing G-SYNC Compatible Monitors and BFGD Pre-Orders https://tinyurl.com/ya2c9s7t ^
<napsy> zdobbie: se napraj, blizu komunale
<napsy> oz. tam je neka industrijska cona
<sasa84> oooo napsy
 * slax0r pocuka sasa84 za rokav
<sasa84> oooo slax0r
<sasa84> xoxo moj mali mucek
<slax0r> ne vem ce sem ravno mali, ampak naj bo
<slax0r> xoxo
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> kaj bo lepga?
<slax0r> 2019
<slax0r> pa bajta mi stoji \o/
<slax0r> moram jutri malo posnetke zdruzit
<zdobbie> gz
<slax0r> ni vec .gz smo ze `gunzip house.gz`
<slax0r> but tnx
<sasa84> oooo, hiška že končana??
 * sasa84 downloada CS :P
<zdobbie> strehca je
<sasa84> oo, fino fino
<sasa84> sej to vreme oz ta zima ti je Å¡la kr na roke
<sasa84> boš pol kšno slikco poslal :)
<sasa84> aja.. kdaj bo vselitvena?
 * sasa84 prinese nelo zeleno rastlino... npr . monstero ali taščin jezik :P
<slax0r> streha je gor, vkljucno z kritino
<slax0r> ravnokar mi znotraj zakljucujejo se tiste stene ki so se odpirale zarad klime, nape, dimnika, elektrike itd
<slax0r> pa na strope dajejo protiparno izolacijo in zapirajo z gips platami
<slax0r> https://goo.gl/cjp36H
<slax0r> nimam slike z streho
<slax0r> sm vecino sam z dronom slikal/snemal
<slax0r> moram spravt dol posnetke pa namontirat neki skupaj
<sasa84> jeeeej, smrekca za cimpr!
<sasa84> slax0r, to je pa naša himna za vselitvemo žurko https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWCcNRV9-PY
<slax0r> o pa celo mam eno z kritino https://goo.gl/cn3JZZ
<slax0r> pa se zenin ficko je gor
<zdobbie> nice
<slax0r> aja vselitvena.. nimam pojma, enkrat junija verjetno
<slax0r> sasa84: ti sam prinesi monstero, te bo ga. slax0r mela zelo rada :D
<slax0r> in ja, vreme je blo kt naroceno.. glih ko so dali to zeleno folijo gor se je dez ulil :D
<zdobbie> ja iii, se bonus smrecico si dobu
<zdobbie> pa se okrasil ste jo?
<slax0r> baje da se daje gor te male flaske alkohola
<slax0r> niso dolgo bile gor :D
<sasa84> jp, flašo šnopca prnas
<sasa84> slax0r, a gospa S ma rada monstere?
<slax0r> mhm
<sasa84> uf
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> slax0r, a ga fičko kej serje?
<sasa84> ej slax0r, zkaj pa maš aluminijast balkon? :D :D :D
<slax0r> tak se mi je dopadel :D
<sasa84> ej folk counter strike je pa res kul igrca!
<idioterna> nah
<slax0r> sasa84: a CS igras? :D
<sasa84> slax0r, ja, prej sem dala dol :)
<slax0r> aja, zdaj je free ne?
<sasa84> slax0r, mhm.. pa na linux lohk špilaš bp
<zdobersek> gdo pa se sploh uporablja linux??
<idioterna> o/
<sasa84> zdobersek, o/
<zdobersek> howg
<slax0r> zdobersek: sam lame ljudje
 * sasa84 preko portala mojeznanje.si Å¡tudira uvod v python
<sasa84> a me bo kdo pohvalu?
<sasa84> slax0r maybe?
<slax0r> sasa84: nice :)
<slax0r> Go > Python thouh :)
<slax0r> though*
<slax0r> ampak nice :)
<slax0r> ne uporabljas ti vim tud?
<slax0r> moram si ponovno desktop nitificatione is ssh/tmux/irssi setupa naredit :)
<idioterna> ne je prepricvat nej se go uci
<idioterna> to ni za zacetnike
<slax0r> sej ves, go big or go home ;)
<slax0r> ne saj se hecam.. python je cist lustna zadeva
<sasa84> v visual studio go je prikaz... :)
<sasa84> lej, za noobe je čist ok ;)
<slax0r> saj ni sam za noobe cist ok :)
<sasa84> kaj pa slax0r nuca?
<slax0r> karkoli je potrebno :)
<slax0r> go, js, php, python,...
<CrazyLemon> java?!?
<CrazyLemon> also.. kdaj bomo Å¡pilal CSGO?!
<idioterna> not my kind of game
<idioterna> loh gremo freeciv
 * sasa84 sesula CrazyLemon pr CSGO
<sasa84> !
<sasa84> #deadmanwalking
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nabavi si prime.. k se ne igram with the commoners
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> :\
 * sasa84 igra samo z boti :P
<sasa84> kolk pa stane prime?
<sasa84> 13,25
<idioterna> sasa84: ce hocs grem js s tabo cs go
<idioterna> sam povedat mors kje se dobiva
<CrazyLemon> [21:02:49] <idioterna>: not my kind of game
<CrazyLemon> liar
<idioterna> ja it's not
<idioterna> moj fotr to spila
#ubuntu-si 2019-01-08
<Luratron69> freeciv?
 * Luratron69 duckduckgo freeciv
<Luratron69> http://freeciv.org/
<linkdoggo> ^ Freeciv.org - open source empire-building strategy game. ^
<Luratron69> to je tist civilization 2 k jew biu predelan za linux?
<napsy> ne
<napsy> to je opensource klon
<msev-> ej kaj kj uporabljate za vizualizacijo gps podatkov?
<msev-> da kšn heatmap naredi, pa kšne druge metrike ven potegne ala max speed itd
<Luratron69> strava pa garmi9nconnect?
<Luratron69> maš tud google tracking history map al neki takiga v google account nastavitvah
<Luratron69> drgač pa kaki geodeti bojo več vedl kira applikacij je najboljša
<sasa84> jou jou
 * sasa84 rukne slax0r "kje si stara kišta" :D
<sasa84> https://itsfoss.com/sudo-insult-linux/?fbclid=IwAR0ofsg_MgrB6mLm3VEOVLGvyzY6_sRGXVdsUyTZh_Hx3rhDtDLE49aSs2U
<linkdoggo> ^ Make Sudo Insult User For Each Incorrect Password Attempt - It's FOSS https://tinyurl.com/yaqrj7ua ^
<slax0r> oi
<slax0r> sasa84: 16:51 sem bil nekje mim celja ce se ne motim
<sasa84> aaaa
<sasa84> prot lj al mb? :)
<slax0r> prot ms
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> prot lj mim celja sem bil pa okrog 5:45 ;)
<msev-> https://pastebin.com/RmX390Ts a mi pliz en pomaga to rešt
<msev-> a morm inštalirat libssl-dev pa recompileat python?
<msev-> ubistvu že mam latest version tega
<msev-> tko da ni ta problem
<msev-> openssl mam prestaro verzijo
<msev-> pa nemorm updateat k kao ni nove verzije v repotu k ga ploščica kliče
<idioterna> msev-: to ni easy fixat
<idioterna> msev-: na roke pober modul pa ga na roke installn
<msev-> kul da ga kompajlam sam ane
<idioterna> ja razpakeras zip al tgz al karkol
<idioterna> pa pozenes setup.py
<msev-> kul bom poizkusu, dost fail drgač
<msev-> morm pogledat če se da upgradeat distro
<idioterna> ja to je najboljsa resitev
<msev-> da bi mejbi pol dobu novejšo verzijo notr
<idioterna> sam vcasih rabs ful cajta za to
<msev-> kko se drgač upgradea debian based distro
<idioterna> dist-upgrade pozenes kot root
<msev-> kko pa pogledam če je na voljo
<idioterna> pozenes dist-upgrade
<idioterna> sej predn ti vse zjebe te vprasa ce si zihr
<msev->  openssl : Depends: libssl1.0.0 (>= 1.0.2~beta3) but 1.0.1t-1+deb8u10 is installed
<msev-> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<msev-> sam neki a je možn da tut na kšn drug način fixam glede na te podatke
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> mislm, kej druzga bos zjebal
<idioterna> dist upgrade je najbols, sam pac to pol ne bos su spat
<idioterna> ce zdele zacnes
<msev-> seprav še kr najbolš da pač openssl kompajlam from source :)
<msev-> pomoje bom kr vse dol vrgu pa inštaliral fresh novo verzijo armbiana :)
<msev-> nekoč :)
<msev-> thanks idioterna
<msev-> za nasvete
<idioterna> ni za kej
<idioterna> aja na armu mas to?
<idioterna> pol pa kr nov image najd
<idioterna> cist fresh
<idioterna> pa nov microsd al kaj mas
<idioterna> pa bos mel hitr vse tko k je treba
#ubuntu-si 2019-01-09
<napsy> lp
<metalcamp> jutro
<slax0r> bog daj
<slax0r> sasa84: \o/
<sasa84> ooo slax0r o7
<CrazyLemon> https://www.bigbang.si/pametne-ure-mobilno/galaxy-watch-46mm-srebrna-samsung-sm-r800
<linkdoggo> ^ https://tinyurl.com/y7cfsqho ^
<CrazyLemon> lol @ popust
<slax0r> lol @ link
<slax0r> https://ptpb.pw/AK_F.png
<CrazyLemon> a celo :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.bigbang.si/pametne-ure-mobilno/galaxy-watch-46mm-srebrna-samsung-sm-r800-613102
<linkdoggo> ^ Pametna ura GALAXY WATCH 46MM SREBRNA SAMSUNG SM-R800 - bigbang.si https://tinyurl.com/y7w77wwc ^
<slax0r> it's a steal!
<sasa84> tale dejadup ... meh
<slax0r> dejadup?
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> za backup
<sasa84> nek error mi ven meše... kao ascii
<sasa84> ne vem...a je kej glede kodiranja/python/utf8/blabla veze
<CrazyLemon> backup?
<sasa84> https://pastebin.com/UJAFwjrr
<linkdoggo> ^ Traceback (innermost last):    File "/usr/bin/duplicity", line 1555, in <module> - Pastebin.com ^
<sasa84> tole
<CrazyLemon> thats universe telling you that you don't need backups
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> Å¡ur d ja!
<sasa84> brb
<sasa84> blm blm blm
<idioterna> sasa84: a se spilas csgo
<idioterna> dons sicer nam utegnu ampak jutr pa loh probam pomoje
<sasa84> idioterna, z boti igram, ko rabim malo sprostitve :D
<idioterna> aha ok
<idioterna> a so bukovi
<idioterna> boti
<sasa84> idioterna, presenečena sem bila ...  ponavadi eni boti samo postavajo, se vrtijo v krogu ...tile pa sploh niso slabi. takega nisem še doživela pri kakšni iigrici. je pa res, da nisem veliko takih igric grala
<sasa84> igrala
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa vem.. moji boti v csgo so precej predvidljivi :D
<slax0r> boti so kek
<sasa84> mucki, grem na en RD
<sasa84> pridni bodte ;)
<sasa84> čafči
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bibZyMjY2K4
<linkdoggo> ^ AMD at CES 2019 - YouTube ^
#ubuntu-si 2019-01-10
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<msev-> amm ok če sm kompajlal in sudo make installal openssl in potem recompileov python zakaj mi še kr kaže isti error od tega da ssl ne dela
<msev-> k hočm neki pip installat v venv
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zakaj ubuntu forum ne pošilja linka za pzabljeno geslo?
<idioterna> v spam poglej
<idioterna> msev-: ker ne poganjas tapravga pythona pomoje
<msev-> tazadnjo verzijo
<msev-> kompajlam
<msev-> a k pridem domov ti lahko na PM zatežim da vidm če maš kšno idejo za easy fix :D
<idioterna> komot
<idioterna> ceprov pomoje bi rabu shell pr teb vidt da bi zrihtu
<msev-> kul, če ne bom pa reflashal OS z novo verzijo..sam pol morm node-red, zvok pa mopidy skonfigurirat :)..bom vidu kero pot bom šel...to bo tut vrjetn težko da se mi notr logiraš k jo tut nimam ven odprto...tko da edin če ti bom sprot pastal terminal output
<msev-> thanks idioterna
<msev-> že vnaprej, tut če nama ne rata :D
<idioterna> sej ti loh ukaze povem
<idioterna> kako ti do mene nardis ssh, da pol js po tvojm shellu tipkam
<idioterna> pa sprot gledas kaj delam
<msev-> okej :)
<slax0r> tmate.io
<msev-> uuu kul
<sasa84> ooo slax0r
<sasa84> slax0r, a ti si sleksor al slaksor? :P
<sasa84> al slekszeror ? :P
<idioterna> odvisn od oceana
<sasa84> glede tektonike plošč al el niña?
<idioterna> med atlantikom pa pacifikom radi na e vlecejo
<slax0r> o saska :)
<idioterna> mi nismo taki barbari
<slax0r> slaksor.. ker izjaha nickname iz livecd verzije slackware linuxa, slax :)
<idioterna> izjaha.
<sasa84> .
<slax0r> izhaja*
<slax0r> pardon my typo
<sasa84> :D
<idioterna> a to ste zarad global warminga vsi ze pomladno razposajeni
<sasa84> slax0r, hvala ... razumljivo. jaz bi bila lahko npr subuntu
<sasa84> al pa ubunt0r
<sasa84> subuntu deluje kot slab distro :P
<idioterna> subuntu se slis kokr da si rada spodej
<msev-> haha
<sasa84> hm ...
<idioterna> sej da naus mislna da obsojam al pa kej
<sasa84> idioterna, od tebe obsojanja niti ne bi pričakovala
<sasa84> brez skrbi
<idioterna> jsm rad fleksibiln
<idioterna> to se posebej zdej gospej pogosto prav pride, k je ful busy
<slax0r> pa tud slax0r, zato k sm len.. slacker :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zato ker je to način kako izločit folka ki ne uporablja password managerje...as every single sane person should :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, vse ok :P
<sasa84> imam lastpass... zdaj je shranjen :D
<CrazyLemon> _zdaj_
<sasa84> yes.. sem misnla, da imam istga kot za WP :\
<CrazyLemon> ooo.. a boš novico napisala.. lepo lepo!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, https://www.dropbox.com/s/r5j97wrpoujg7ok/Screenshot%20at%2011-21-55.png?dl=0
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 če se že hvališ https://i.imgur.com/urz7Twv.png
<sasa84> not bad
<idioterna> moj password je **************************
<CrazyLemon> thats a weak password
<idioterna> it can't lift weights
<CrazyLemon> TIL https://dnsflagday.net/
<linkdoggo> ^ DNS flag day ^
<linkdoggo> Smack my cheese you mothers
#ubuntu-si 2019-01-11
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl
<CrazyLemon> nvm :D
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/VshdafZvwrg
<linkdoggo> ^ Iridium-8 Mission - YouTube ^
<CrazyLemon> T-25'
<CrazyLemon> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/01/supertuxkart-online-beta-testing
<linkdoggo> ^ SuperTuxKart's Online Multiplayer is Ready for Testing - OMG! Ubuntu! https://tinyurl.com/yadq2oh5 ^
<CrazyLemon> !!
<CrazyLemon> T-3'
<CrazyLemon> T-90"
<CrazyLemon> T-60"
#ubuntu-si 2020-01-07
<kubanc> Pozdravljeni. Ali mi lhko kdo pomaga pri VPN povezavah? Se je že kdo ukvarjal s stem?
<slax0r> bo bolje ce bos kar vprasal tocno kaj te zanima oz. povedal kaj te muci
<slax0r> ker je kr obsezno ce "se je kdo ze ukvarjal s tem"
<kubanc> slax0r imam VPS strežnik na katremu lavfa Ubuntu. namestil sem OpenVPN, dodelil še 2 dodatni virtualni kartici (ens18:1, ens18:2),, kjer ima vsaka svoj IP naslov. Na ta VPN server se bodo povezale 3 osebe in vsaka oseba bo dobila svoj public IP naslov.  Sedaj imam problem v tem da 1 VPN povezava, to je na ens18 deluje tudi brskanje po internetnu,
<kubanc> medtem ko mi povezavi ki so vezani na virtualni kartici ne delujejo.
<kubanc> push "redirect-gateway def1 bypass-dhcp" sem dodal v server.conf
<kubanc> v before.rules sem dodal: -A POSTROUTING -s 10.8.0.101 -o ens18 -j SNAT --to-source X.X.X.X -A POSTROUTING -s 10.8.0.105 -o ens18 -j SNAT --to-source X.X.X.X -A POSTROUTING -s 10.8.0.109 -o ens18 -j SNAT --to-source X.X.X.X
<kubanc> 2 VPN uporabnik se mi poveže preko VPN-ja, vendar mi ne deluje internet na njem ko je povezan preko VPN-ja
<kubanc> iz tega 2 uporabnika lahko pingam VPN, ter tudi IP od obeh virtualnih kartic
<kubanc> probal sem onemogočiti firewall in ni bilo nić boljše
<kubanc> v nano /etc/default/ufw sem dodal DEFAULT_FORWARD_POLICY="ACCEPT"
#ubuntu-si 2020-01-11
<CrazyLemon> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-world-s-first-smart-potato-smartpotato#/
<CrazyLemon> so fucking awesome
#ubuntu-si 2020-01-12
<upd> ker app je ok za prevajat rabim za eno bukvo
<lynxlynx> če boš hiter, priporočam transifex
<upd> zakaj hiter
<upd> more bit free
<lynxlynx> ker je trial period relativno kratek
<lynxlynx> če boš sam prevajal, je drugo, potem tudi klasike ala Lokalize pridejo v poštev
<CrazyLemon> https://i.imgur.com/UPDbMWO.png
<CrazyLemon> wtf chrome
<upd> oki
